# [Geschichte] Die Sterne über Dalaran



## Melian (4. September 2010)

_OOC: Hallo lieber Buffies. Ich mag euch hier meine neuste Idee präsentieren, vor einigen Tagen ist sie mir beim Schwimmen in den Kopf gesprungen. Ich hoffe, ihr habt Spass am Lesen. Fortsetzung folgt. Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden, toten oder imaginierten Personen/Chars sind nicht beabsichtigt - das hier ist reine Fiktion und *basiert nicht auf tatsächlich geschehenem RP*. Die Autorin weist auch noch darauf hin, dass das Ganze zeitlich gesehen ungefähr vor einem Dreiviertel bis einem Jahr spielt, also als der Turnierplatz noch relativ neu war, und der Sturm der Zitadelle kurz bevor stand. Auch möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass ich mir Dalaran IC viel grösser darstelle, als es tatsächlcih enginemässig in World of Warcraft dargestellt wird. So, jetzt solls aber losgehen.

Sterne als Podcast: Kapitel 1.1
_*


Die Sterne über Dalaran*

*Erster Abschnitt*

 Es war unüblich, dass die Sonne derart auf Dalaran niederbrannte, und die Temperaturen auf ein erträgliches Mass hochheizte. Seit die Magier der Kirin Tor unter der Aufsicht des obersten Magiers Rhonin die Stadt in den eisigen Norden Nordens überführt hatten, und sie dort über dem Kristallsangwald thronte, waren die Tage meistens eher frostig und die Nächste eiskalt. Selten schien die Sonne, doch wenn sie es tat, wärmte sie die Umgebung auf angenehme Temperaturen. 

 Ylaria Silbersang blickte in den Himmel, als sie wie üblich von der zweiten Nachmittagsstunde bis in den späten Abend Wachdienst schob. Neben ihr stand Verian Himmelswispern, der es sich zur Angewohnheit gemacht hatte, die Kunden zu mustern, die das Gasthaus &#8222;Zum gefeierten Helden" in der Silberbundzuflucht in Dalaran besuchten. Sie musste schmunzeln, als sie ihn dabei ertappte, wie er einen offensichtlich betrunkenen Menschen dabei beobachtete, wie der von seinem zwergischen Gefährten noch mehr besoffen gemacht wurde, und der ihm gleichzeitig mit immer abstruseren, halblegalen Wetten das Geld aus der Tasche zog. Allerlei Gestalten zogen während einem dieser belebten Nachmittage auf der Strasse vor ihnen vorbei, und sie hatten einfach die Aufgabe, zu sehen, dass niemand unbefugtes die Räumlichkeiten betrat, allen voran die Hordischen Geschöpfe. Sie schüttelte kurz den Kopf. Zum Glück waren diese gut zu enttarnen, denn ihre Körpergestalt und ihr teilweise arg strenger Geruch liessen kaum eine Tarnung je glücken. Selbst magische Tarnungen konnte die Quel´dorei gut durchschauen. 

 Sie zupfte ihren Wams zurecht, der das Zeichen des Silberbunds trug, und straffte sich. Es würde noch ein langer Nachmittag werden. &#8222;Verian", sagte sie zu dem Elfen, der neben ihr stand, und dessen silbrig-blonde Haare in der Nachmittagssonne schienen. &#8222;Hör auf, Leireth anzustarren und konzentrier dich". Links neben ihnen, vor dem Portalraum der Allianz, standen ebenfalls noch einmal zwei Wachen, eine davon war die hübsche Leireth, und Verian war hoffnungslos in sie verschossen, obwohl sie sein Werben deutlich, aber höflich zurückwies. Verian rollte mit den Augen, und blickte sie kurz an, dann wanderten seine Augen wieder über die Strasse, und er seufzte tief und etwas theatralisch. Ylaria seufzte ebenfalls. Das würde ein langer Nachmittag werden. Lang und nervenaufreibend. Sie konnte nur hoffen, dass Verian heute seine Schweige-Phase hatte, und sie nicht die ganze Zeit seinem Gequatsche zuhören musste.

 Sie straffte sich etwas, und stellte den Stab, den sie trug, aufrecht vor sich hin. 



XXXX​ 

 &#8222;Herr Sonnenhoffnung, seid Ihr endlich soweit?"

 Energisches Klopfen riss ihn aus seinen Gedanken. Natürliuch. Die Dienstmagd. &#8222;Gleich, gleich, Lady.. Ich bin noch am Packen", rief er und hoffte, man hörte es gut durch die Tür. Es war nicht einmal gelogen. Dairean liess seinen Blick durch den Raum schweifen. Auf dem etwas zu prunkvollen Himmelbett lagen seine wenigen Habseligkeiten, die er mit sich führte, zu einem Bündel geschnürt. Er würde es später bei Arille Azurlicht in Verwahrung geben, dem Verwalter des Zauberkastens, dem neutralen Gasthaus der Magierstadt Dalaran. Erneut blickte er kurz in den Spiegel, und strich sich über das Gesicht und belegte sein Gesicht mit einer kleinen magischen Illusion. Er grinste, als er sich selber nun aus strahlend blauen anstatt den üblichen, felgrünen Augen anschaute, dann durchquerte den Raum mit einem grossen Schritt. Er hörte, wie die Dienstmagd noch einmal an der Tür rüttelte, die &#8211; natürlich &#8211; versperrt war, und dann mit einem ziemlich wüsten Fluchwort ihr Aufgeben Kund tat. Dairean verzog sein Gesicht zu einem Grinsen, während er die diversen Waffen sorgfältig in diversen Teilen seiner Rüstung verstaute, die aus einfachem Leder und zweimal verstärktem und gefüttertem Stoff bestand. Er prüfte jede einzelne Schnürung doppelt, ebenso wie den Sitz der Waffen. Heute musste alles perfekt laufen. Den letzten Dolch schob er in eine dafür vorgesehene Halterung am Fussknöchel, die in den ledernen Stiefel hineinreichte. Von aussen kaum zu sehen, und eine perfekte Waffe, vor allem, da sie mit dem Gift einer Riesenspinne aus den Wäldern von Lordaeron eingeschmiert war. Lordaeron, murmelte er leise. Er korrigierte sich. &#8222;Silberwald". Als auch diese Waffe verstaut war, griff er zu seinem Meisterstück, einem magiegewobenen Umhang, der ihm einmal um den ganzen Körper reichte, wenn er wollte. Von einfachem, unscheinbarem Braun bedeckte er den Träger, und die Magie machte ihn zwar nicht unsichtbar, aber unscheinbar. Er war perfekt für sein Vorhaben. Die Kapuze konnte man tief ins Gesicht ziehen, und dennoch liessen sich zwei Aussparungen für die langen, elfischen Ohren öffnen, womit man ihn immer noch als Elf identifizieren könnte. Oder in seinem Fall als Quel´dorei. Er blickte auf das Bündel, welches immer noch auf dem Bett lag, und hob es hoch, schulterte es, und verliess endlich den Raum, den er sich für eine Nacht gemietet hatte. Als er es bei Arille Azurlicht abgegeben hatte, und versprach, später wiederzukommen, um es zu holen, dem weisshaarigen Elfen mehrere Goldstücke in die Hand drückte, trat er schliesslich aus dem Zauberkasten.

 Er blickte hoch in die Sonne, und zog einen kleinen Beutel hervor, den er für diese Zwecke am Gürtelbund befestigt hatte, als eines der wenigen Dinge, die lose hinunter hingen, und nicht unbedingt einen festen Platz hatten. Er wanderte langsam und gemächlich, wie es die Bürger Dalarans taten, die Strassen hinunter und kurz vor dem Springbrunnen in der Mitte der Stadt hielt er inne, und rieb sich etwas von dem getrockneten Pulver aus dem Beutel auf das Zahnfleisch. Sofort tat seine Spezialmischung aus Blutdisteln und diversen anderen Kräutern seine Wirkung, und er fühlte sich berauscht, aber er hatte die Dosis sehr genau abgestimmt. Er war kein Distelsüchtiger, doch in manchen Situationen half ihm eine kleine Dosis des Krauts, klarer zu denken. 

 Er straffte sich, und dann führten ihn seine Schritte in die Richtung, in die er zu gehen hatte, um seinen Auftrag auszuführen. Die Sonne schien ihm in den Rücken, und er deutete es als gutes Omen. Die Sonne war ihm gnädig. 

 Er lächelte. 



XXXXX​


----------



## Melian (4. September 2010)

Nichts.. seit Stunden nichts Brauchbares. Dairean trank noch einen Schluck von dem furchtbaren Gesöff, welches sie hier als „Bier“ verkauften, und wunderte sich, wie die diversen Zwerge dies überhaupt aushielten, fernab vom eigenen Gebräu. Wobei er natürlich auch nicht wusste, ob sie den anderen Völkern vielleicht etwas von einem niederwertigen Fass ausschenkten, bloss um zu testen, wie weit sie gehen konnten. Quel’dorei waren hier nicht sonderlich beliebt, auch wenn der Silberbund und Rhonins Flittchen Vereesa eine Menge zu sagen hatten in der Magierstadt. Mit einem auffälligen Geräusch stellte er den halbvollen Krug wieder zurück an den Tresen. Er fuhr sich über den Mund, um einen imaginären Bierschnauz wegzuwischen und seufzte übertrieben laut „Aah...“, als ob er das Gesöff auch noch loben wollte. Dann stützte er die Ellbogen auf die dreckige Theke, und den Kopf in die Arme, und tat so, als würde er halb einschlafen. Doch in Wahrheit waren seine langen Ohren hochkonzentriert bei der Arbeit. Für alle sah er wohl aus wie ein einfacher Silberbundler, der gerade seine Freizeit versoff. Sollte ja vorkommen. Gut sichtbar, und gerade deswegen unscheinbar wie jeder andere Gast in der Schankwirtschaft sass er hier, und hatte gelauscht.

 Dairean grinste leicht, und trank erneut einen Schluck des grässlichen Gebräus, als er die Ereignisse – oder sollte er sagen die Nicht-Ereignisse – des Nachmittags in seinem Kopf passieren liess.

 Das Betreten des „Gefeierten Helden“ war ziemlich einfach gewesen. Ohne lang herumzudrucksen war er gemütlich, aber mit zielstrebigen Schritten von der Statue in der Mitte Dalarans bis hin vor das Gasthaus gegangen, und hatte es betreten, die Kapuze gerade noch weit genug im Gesicht, um nicht allzu viel zu verraten, aber nicht zu tief, um Verdacht zu erregen. Der Umhang um sich geschlungen, wie ein schützendes Schild, das einfache Graubraun deckte ihn zusätzlich. Er lächelte die weibliche Elfe leicht an, und grüsste gerade noch höflich, verschwand dann im Gasthaus. Er machte nicht den Anfängerfehler, sich verdächtigerweise in einen der eher dunkleren Nischen zu setzen, sondern suchte sich einen Platz an der Theke, wo er gut sichtbar war, und gerade dadurch unscheinbar. Aus gutem Grund konnte er so sein Gesicht von den meisten Gästen des Gasthauses abwenden, und würde so nur wenigen Leuten in der Erinnerung bleiben.  Doch setzte er sich nicht direkt mittig hin, sondern etwas an der Seite, um nicht allzu auffällig zu wirken, sollte er dennoch einmal den Kopf heben wollen, um eine Person genauer zu mustern.

 In den nächsten Stunden erfuhr er vom Verhältnis des Morgan Hammermeister, einem schwarzhaarigen, braungebrannten Menschen, dessen Akzent darauf hindeutete, dass es ihn aus Westfall hierher verschlagen hatte. „Man, ey.. die hat so einen Arsch, da kannste n Bierglas draufstellen, und s fällt nich runter, eh?“ Grinsend waren die Worte zu einem weiteren Menschen gesprochen worden, im Alter ungefähr 10 Jahre jünger, der kicherte wie ein Schuljunge. „Ich sags euch.. Evi Allenstein hats drauf, da kommt nich mal die Rote Spinne hin.“, grölte der glückliche Ehebrecher gerade, nicht bemerkend, dass die Gastwirtin, Marcella Blüher, soweit Dairean sich erinnerte, sich gerade zu ihrer Tochter hinab beugte, und mit ihr tuschelte, dabei auf Morgan deutend. Er unterdrückte ein Grinsen. Vermutlich wäre Morgan am nächsten Tage nur noch ein halber Mann, von der Strohwitwe zunichte gemacht. Oder die genannte Evi hatte etwas dagegen mit der grössten Bordellmutter Sturmwinds in einem Zuge genannt zu werden.

 Er hatte von den Plänen der Gebrüder Flint und Gramsul Eisenbart gehört, die darüber sprachen, am nächsten Tage in die Sturmgipfel vorzudringen, auf der Suche nach Schätzen. „Ich sags dir, Flint, wir müssen da unbedingt hin. Die Forscherliga bezahlt kräftig Kohle und Met für so Schätze, die da zu Haufen rumliegen..“ Gramsul, der Ältere von beiden, dessen Bart soviel von seinem Gesicht bedeckte, dass man eigentlich nur noch die Nase aus dem krausen, rostroten Gewirre hinausschauen sah, schien der Wagemutigere von beiden zu sein. Flint putzte die meiste Zeit seine – wie könnte es anders sein – Schrottflinte, ein Kunstwerk zwergischer Herkunft, welchem man schon von weitem ansah, welchen Höllenlärm es machte, wenn man es betätigte, und brummelte nur ungehalten in seinen etwas weniger wuchernden, aber dennoch stattlichen und mit Zöpfen durchflochtenen Bart. Fast wäre ein Bierhumpen heruntergefallen, als Gramsul eine riesige Karte auf dem Tisch ausbreitete, und weiter schwafelte. Die Gnomische Bedienstete, die auf den Namen Inzi hörte, summte irgendwelche gnomischen Lieder, während sie die tische im oberen Stockwerk putzte, wo sie mittlerweile angekommen war. Dairean schien es, als wäre die Arbeit in einem Gasthaus endlos. Das kleine Geschöpf war auch schon um ihn herumscharwenzelt, und hatte mit einem Besen den gröbsten Dreck entfernt, und dabei der Bedienung hinter der Theke, einem gewissen Steven, immer wieder hübsche Blicke zugeworfen. Oder hatte sie nur begierig auf das Monokel gestarrt, welches der Mensch an seinem Hüftgurt befestigt hatte?

 In der einen Ecke sass eine Lichtpriesterin, und sprach ununterbrochen Gebete, oder übte eine Ansprache. Auf jeden Fall klang das Ganze sehr gebetsmühlenartig zu ihm hin, wie sie das Licht lobte und pries, die Hände gefaltet, vor sich ein Pergament und ein Tintenfass inklusive Feder.

 Dairean seufzte. Er hatte sogar die eine männliche Wache gehört, die immer wieder von einer Person namens Leireth anfing zu schwafeln, und höchst offensichtlich die Elfe, die neben ihm Wache stand, in den Wahnsinn trieb. Die Seufzer waren bis hierher zu hören. Diese Leireth musste eine wahre Heilige sein, so wie sie geschildert wurde. 

 Er hatte auch erfahren, dass die Truppenbewegungen im Norden sich vor allem auf den Aufbau des Turniers, der neusten Idee Fordrings, konzentrierten. Offenbar waren Befehle vom kürzlich zurückgekehrten Varian Wrynn nach Dalaran und in die Aussenposten gedrungen, man habe das Turnier unverzüglich und mit voller Kraft zu unterstützen. Ein etwas untersetzter, aber dennoch gut trainierter Mensch, der auf den Namen Simeon hörte, fluchte je mehr Alkohol seinen Buschigen Schnauzbart passiert hatte. Er war offenbar für eine Weile vom Dienst suspendiert worden, weil er den Alkohol zu sehr liebte, und dafür erwischt worden war. 

 Gerade herrschte im Gasthaus eine Aura der Stille. Es ging auf den Abend zu. Und noch immer hatte er nichts erfahren. Das alles waren Kinkerlitzchen, Vergnügungen für den Nachmittag, aber keine Ergebnisse. Weit und breit niemand, der sich die Zunge lockern liess. Er fluchte leise. Sein Auftraggeber wurde ungeduldig. Die Sonnenhäscher wurden ungeduldig. 

 Er sass hier nun schon den fünften Nachmittag in Folge, und mittlerweile betrachtete er das Ganze als grossen Unsinn. 

 Seufzend zählte er zwei Silbermünzen auf den Tisch, beide mit dem Bildnis des Ansirem Runenweber, dem Vorgänger Rhonins. Es war ein grosszügiges Trinkgeld dabei, dafür, dass das Bier wie Drachenfalkenpisse geschmeckt hatte. 

 Gerade als er aufstehen wollte, bemerkte er, dass offenbar Schichtwechsel bei den Wachen vor dem Gasthaus war. Pünktlich, so dass man sich eine gnomische Uhr danach richten könnte. Die eine Elfe betrat zusammen mit der männlichen, in Leireth verliebten Wache das Gasthaus, löste den imposanten, samtenen Umhang, und schmiss sich auf einen Stuhl, seufzte. „Ich schwör dir, Verian, ich dreh durch, wenn das so weitergeht. Soll das denn alle sein, immer nur dieses Gasthaus voller besoffenen und grölenden Taugenichtsen zu besuchen?“ Der angesprochene mit Name Verian zuckte nur mit den Schultern, und spähte zum Eingang. „Himmel. Sie wird sicher nicht herkommen...“, sagte die Elfe erneut, und strich sich durch das bis zum Ohr reichendende sonnengelbe Haar. Verian wurde leicht rot, brummelte ein „Hm... hm...“, und schaute plötzlich sehr interessiert seine Hände an. Die Elfe seufzte, und rief in Gemeinsprache nach etwas zu trinken. Die kleine Gnomin tippelte sofort mit zwei für ihre Grösse fast riesig anmutenden Gläsern zu den beiden Wachen ausser Dienst. „Danke Inzi“, sagte die Elfe, und lächelte die Gnomin an. „Bitte, Ylaria, es ist der beste Mondbeerensaft, direkt von den Nachtelfen gekl.. ich meine gekauft.“ Das Kichern des kleinen Geschöpfes klang perlenrein, und wie von einem kleinen Glöckchen. Ylaria schmunzelte, schob ihr eine Münze zu, und trank das Glas in einem Zug. 

 Dairean wandte den Blick nicht von ihr ab. Ylaria, wie die Elfe offensichtlich hiess, war eine schöne Frau, der die Stoffkleidung der Magierwachen des Silberbunds nur zu gut stand. Sie mochte um die 150 Jahre zählen, doch genau konnte man das bei den Kindern der Sonne nie genau sagen. Kinder der Sonne.. Er korrigierte sich. Die Augen der Elfe vor ihm leuchteten in einem strahlenden Blau, klar wie der Herbsthimmel, wenn er von Wolken befreit ist. Klar wie das Meer an der Küste des Immersangwalds. Klar wie die Springbrunnen auf dem Königlichen Markt Silbermonds. Dairean schüttelte den Kopf, und fluchte innerlich, dass er sich hatte ablenken lassen – und wie zu erwarten die einzigen interessanten Gesprächsfetzen nur halb aufgeschnappt. Er klinkte sich wieder ins Gespräch ein, und bekam gerade noch die Worte des Elfens namens Verian mit, der zu Ylaria sprach, offenbar besänftigend. „..weiss, wir können nicht wissen, ob sie uns auswählt, aber wir tun unsere Pflicht doch. Es wäre eine Abwechslung.. Sie hat von Arkanist Tyballin…“ „Du weisst doch nicht einmal, ob sie diesen Auftrag..“ „Unterbrich mich doch nicht, Ylaria. Arkanist Tyballin hat ihr den Auftrag gegeben, dem Gerücht nachzugehen. Sie wird sicher nicht allein losziehen.“ „Denkst du nicht Braedin ist für den Auftrag geeigneter?“ „Braedin ist doch für die Kämpfe um Tausendwinter verantwortlich. So schnell werden sie ihn da nicht abziehen, zumal es mittlerweile fast als Strafe angesehen wird, diesen Posten zu erledigen. Die Horde ist ziemlich angriffslustig, wenn es um die Ressourcen..“ Erneut wurde der Elf unterbrochen. „Langweil mich nicht mit diesem Geschwätz.. Ressourcenblabla.. Hrmpf..“ Sie schnappte nach Verians Glas, und trank es ebenso leer. „Wie dem auch sei. Braedin macht die stabilsten Portale, den werden sie sicher nicht schicken, um einem Gerücht nachzujagen.“ Verian schmunzelte. „Gerücht hin oder her.. Wenn es wahr ist, was man sich sagt, wird das eine Wende im Kampf darstellen.“ „Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass es wahr ist. Die Zwillingsklinge.. Lachhaft.“ Ylaria zuckte mit den Schultern. „Ich weiss es nicht. Aber lass uns hier nicht weiter darüber reden. Imenia wird uns schon unterrichten, wenn es weiter von Belang ist.“

 Daireans Mundwinkel hob sich ein wenig, während er so tat, als betrachtete er interessiert den Barmann Steven beim Auswischen der Gläser mit einem sehr schmuddeligen Lappen. Konnte das die Spur sein, die er suchte? Er hoffte es. Es lohnte sich ihr nachzugehen, auch wenn es sein konnte, dass es schlichtweg dasselbe Gerücht war, welches auch die Sonnenhäscher erreicht hatte. 

 Die Zwillingsklinge, die Schwesterklinge. Quel´delar. 



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (4. September 2010)

&#8222;Oh bei der gütigen Sonne, womit habe ich das verdient." Die Worte kamen leise über Ylarias Lippen. &#8222;Verian, jetzt komm schon.. Du hast sie definitiv genug angestarrt." Ylaria zupfte an Verians Ärmel, versuchte ihn dezent in die andere Richtung zu ziehen. Sie beide waren im östlichen Teil des Silberbundquartiers untergebracht, direkt angrenzend an den violetten Turm der Kirin Tor. Genau dorthin versuchte Ylaria Verian auch zu bewegen, aber der hatte bereits einen ganz anderen, törichten Entschluss gefasst. Verian hatte, nachdem sein erstes Glas von Ylaria ausgetrunken worden war, beschlossen, dem Alkohol zuzusprechen, obwohl sie ihn ermahnt hatte, das nicht zu tun. &#8222;Ein Glas, was kann das schon schaden..", fluchte Ylaria seine Worte vor sich hin, während Verian benebelt in die andere Richtung des Flurs blickte, wo er Leireth vermutete &#8211; und wo sie auch ziemlich sicher ihre Unterkunft hatte. &#8222;Lass mich zu meiner schönen Holden, sie erwartet mich im Scheine des Mondes und beim Plätschern des Brunnens", säuselte Verian eine Gedichtzeile des berühmten Dichters Sonnenfeder, wobei die Worte eher genuschelt unklar erklangen, als sie hätten sein können. 
Die Hochelfen des Silberbunds hatten keine luxuriösen Behausungen, doch boten ihre kleinen Zimmer immerhin minimalste Privatsphäre für den einzelnen. Ylaria unterdrückte einen weiteren Fluch, als Verian sich an einem Wandbehang festhielt, was zeigte, wie genervt sie von ihm war. Sie fluchte sehr selten, schon gar nicht im Kampf, doch der sture Elf, der gerade intensiv in eine andere Richtung drängte, war ihr heute Abend zu viel. &#8222;Verian, hör auf, und komm. Sei vernünftig, wir haben morgen früh eine Truppübung mit Imenia, und du weisst wie streng sie ist. Du weisst doch, dass du das zwergische Gesöff nicht verträgst, warum hast du überhaupt getrunken.." Ohne Pause sprangen die Worte von ihren Lippen, als sie ihn weiter und weiterzog. Als sie beim zweiten östlichen Flur angekommen waren, hörte Verian plötzlich auf, in die andere Richtung zu drängen, und gab ihr einfach nach &#8211; was nur zur Folge hatte, dass sie das Gleichgewicht verlor, und stolperte, auf den Boden fiel. Verian krachte mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand, und sank benommen nieder. &#8222;Oh bei der gütigen Sonne, womit habe ich das verdient", seufzte sie zum zweiten Male an diesem Abend, hockte sich neben Verian, und versuchte ihn irgendwie aufzuheben. Wie zu erwarten war er ihr zu schwer. Zwei Finger ihrer Hand formten sich zu einem klauenähnlichen Gebilde, als sie etwas Wasser aus der Umgebung zog, es in ihrer Handfläche sammelte, und das Ganze Verian ins Gesicht klatschte. &#8222;Jetzt wach endlich auf, du sturer Bock", fast etwas verzweifelt klang ihre Stimme. 
Verian prustete, öffnete die Augen. &#8222;Ja ja, ich komm ja schon", brummte er, und griff sich an den Kopf. &#8222;Du musst mir doch dafür nicht eins überziehen.." &#8222;Hab ich doch gar nicht, das war die Wand." &#8222;Die Wand.. mhm.. Ich mag zwar angetrunken sein, aber mir einen Drachenfalken aufbinden musst du dann doch wieder nicht.." Er musste kichern, und raffte sich hoch, sah nicht, wie Ylaria erneut die Augen verdrehte. 
&#8222;Kann man euch helfen, Madame?", erklang plötzlich eine sonore Männerstimme von der Seite. Eine Gestalt war vor den beiden aufgetaucht. Sie sah einige wenige dunkle Haarsträhnen, die aus dem Kapuzenartigen Fortsatz des Mantels hervor lugten, der die Gestalt umhüllte. Die spitzen Ohren und das perfekt gesprochene Thalassisch, welches an ihre Ohren drang, liessen sie schlussfolgern, dass sie einen Elfen vor sich hatte. Sicher konnte sie sich jedoch nicht sein, denn in dem schwach ausgeleuchteten Flur erkannte sie nicht einmal welche Kleidung der Stoff hatte, der die Gestalt umhüllte. Irgendetwas hatte die Hälfte der Fackeln, die in den Fluren brannten, ausgelöscht. Oder war es nur der Wind gewesen, der die Ritzen der Stadt immerzu ausfüllte und sich durch sie verbreitete, selbst in die sonst so behaglichsten Quartiere? Die menschliche Bauweise der Stadt war definitiv nichts, was Dalaran zugute kam, besonders nicht im hohen Norden. Ylaria strich sich eine Strähne hinter das Ohr zurück, während sie vergebens versuchte, mehr zu erkennen. &#8222;Nun.. Ich möchte euch nicht aufhalten, der hier, " sie stupste Verian mit dem Fuss an, &#8222;der hier hat nur etwas.. zu viel getrunken. Eine Schande.." &#8222;Pff.. Schande.. ich wurde betrogen. Das war gar kein einfaches Bier", faselte Verian vor sich hin. &#8222;Scchhhttt", zischte Ylaria. 
Der andere Elf blieb weiterhin in ungefähr zwei Metern Entfernung stehen. &#8222;Schande ist es nur, wenn man sich nicht weiss zu beherrschen," sprach er mit einem Lächeln, dann trat er näher, doch mied Ylarias Blick. Dann lud er sich ohne weiteren Kommentar Verian auf die Schulter, der nur kurz protestierte, und dann schwach die Arme baumeln liess. &#8222;Nun, sagt mir wohin ihr diesen unglückseligen Tropf haben wollt. Ich hoffe bloss, ihr habt einen Diwan oder ähnliches." &#8222;Einen Diwan..?" Kurz blickte sie verständnislos. &#8222;Ich denke, es wäre nur gerecht, würde der Herr heute nicht im Ehebett, sondern an einem anderen Orte schlafen.", sprach der Elf wieder mit sichtlichem Vergnügen in der Stimme. Ylaria erbleichte zuerst, dann wurde sie rot. &#8222;Hier lang", sprach sie, gleichzeitig die Richtung einschlagend. 
Schweigend durchquerten sie einige weitere Flure, bis sie vor Verians Kammer stehenblieben. Sie öffnete die Tür mit einem Tritt &#8211; ein kaputtes Schloss konnte Verian verschmerzen &#8211; und trat in die einfache Kammer. &#8222;Legt ihn hier irgendwo hin, am besten auf das Bett. Andeutungen dieser Art, wie ihr sie vorher tatet, überhöre ich für gewöhnlich, aber ich kann euch versichern, dass sich dieses Individuum nicht mein Ehemann nennt. Wir sind bloss gut befreundet." Als der Elf Verian auf dem Bett niedergelegt hatte, schickte sie sich wieder an, das Zimmer zu verlassen. Als sie beide vor der lädierten Tür standen, setzte sie noch ein paar Worte nach. &#8222;Zu gut, denke ich. Aber danke Vielmals für eure Hilfe." &#8222;Nichts zu danken, Madame.", sprach der andere. &#8222;Auch wenn ich es natürlich alleine geschafft hätte.", fügte Ylaria noch hinzu. Ein leises Lachen erklang von ihrem Gegenüber, und sogleich stieg ihr erneut die Röte in den Kopf. Die ganze Situation war zu beschämend für sie, aber auch für Verian. &#8222;Natürlich", sprach der andere dann, und sie konnte klar die angedeutete Ironie in dessen Stimme hören. &#8222;Einen schönen Abend noch, Madame Ylaria". Er sprach die Worte, und noch bevor sie etwas sagen konnte, war er auch schon wieder verschwunden. 
Erst später in ihrer eigenen Kammer, während sie sich die Haare auskämmte und sich für das Bett vorbereitete, wunderte sie sich darüber, warum er überhaupt ihren Namen gewusst hatte.



XXXX​ 

Er verschmolz mit den Schatten, und benutzte dabei die seinem Volke gegebenen Fähigkeiten. Viele Wesen verstanden sich darauf, sich unscheinbar zu machen, nur wenige konnten in den Schatten aufgehen, und ganz unsichtbar wurden nur die allermächtigsten Erzmagier. Für seinen Zweck genügte es, wenn er sich die Schatten zunutze machte, die sich neben dem Licht der Fackeln ebenso an den Wänden bildete. Kurz darauf huschte Ylaria an ihm vorbei, betrat einen weiteren Flur, der sie offensichtlich zu ihrem Quartier führen würde. Er war sich nicht sicher, was er sich dadurch erhofft hatte, ihr Hilfe anzubieten. Er zuckte mit den Schultern, während er ihr mit leisen Sohlen weiterhin folgte. Man konnte nie wissen, wie einem das Schicksal spielte. Er hatte nur Bruchteile einer interessanten Information erhalten, als er an diesem Abend weiter in der Taverne verweilte. Verian und Ylaria sprachen nichts weiter interessantes über die Gerüchte, auch schnappte er von keinem anderen Besucher etwas auf, was Ylaria zu seiner einzigen Bezugsperson für weitere Informationen machte, abgesehen von dem besoffenen Verian, der gerade in dem Moment aber zu kaum etwas fähig war. 
&#8222;Gute Nacht, Lady Feuerblüte", erklang plötzlich Ylarias Stimme, an einer Tür, die geöffnet worden war für sie. Offenbar eine Art Versammlungsraum, konnte er doch Stühle und Tische erkennen. &#8222;Vergesst die Truppübung morgen nicht, Ylaria", erklang eine Frauenstimme als Antwort. &#8222;Natürlich nicht. Möge die Sonne euch scheinen, Offizierin." Ylaria zog sich nach den Worten offenbar zu ihrem eigenen Zimmer zurück. Gerade noch rechtzeitig konnte er sich hinter einem Kübel mit einer Pflanze verstecken, als die andere Elfe aus dem Versammlungsraum trat, und kurz innehielt. Sie spähte in dem schummrigen Flur hin und her, und ihre Ohren zuckten leicht. Dairean schmunzelte. Die Elfe, offenbar mit Nachname Feuerblüte, war sehr aufmerksam. Sofort hielt er den Atem an, und versteifte seinen Körper, dass der sich ich kaum mehr zu bewegte, aber dennoch gespannt genug war, um im Notfall aufspringen und weg sprinten zu können. 
Lady Feuerblüte zuckte schliesslich mit den Schultern, und murmelte &#8222;Ich sehe schon Gespenster". Nur wenige Momente später erlosch das Licht im Versammlungsraum, und er hörte eine Tür zufallen. Er seufzte kurz. Für heute war seine Arbeit hier wohl getan, mehr würde er kaum herausfinden.


XXXX​


----------



## Melian (4. September 2010)

> An die von der Sonne gesegnete Durchlaucht Sonnenhäscher,
> 
> Melde untertänigst die Ereignisse der letzten Woche, wie üblich zu dieser Stunde. Wie ihr sicherlich schon erfahren habt, wird derzeit der grosse Kampfring errichtet. Die zweite Besucherebene ist nun fertig gebaut. Ich schätze, es wird nur noch wenige Wochen dauern, bis Fordring zu den grossen Turnierspielen aufrufen wird. Die Ladung Reittiere ist vor zwei Tagen mit der Orgrimms Hammer eingetroffen, doch sind einige Tiere noch unstet und werden gerade zugeritten. Sanitäterin Sonnenherz geht davon aus, dass die beissende Kälte dafür verantwortlich ist.
> Von der Lieferung Lanzen waren drei defekt, doch wir konnten sie als Baumaterial verwenden. Das Zelt der Sonnenhäscher steht stabil und bereits haben sich die Vertreter der vier Städte eingerichtet, einige Helden, die sich im Turnier messen wollen, konnten bereits eingewiesen werden, und auf Aufträge geschickt werden. Selbstverständlich sind die derzeitigen Kämpfe nur Geplänkel.
> ...




 Erzmagister Aethan Sonnenhäscher hob kurz die Hand, und griff dann nach der Tasse, die durch die Luft auf ihn zugeschwebt kam, trank einen Schluck daraus. Der Tee war bereits erkaltet, und er seufzte leise. Er brachte mit ein wenig Magie die Flüssigkeit dazu, sich zu erwärmen, und trank dann noch einen Schluck, lächelte scheinbar zufrieden. Oder zumindest interpretierte Dairean dies so. Als er den ersten Brief zur Seite legte und nach dem zweiten griff, spürte er den Blick des Erzmagiers auf sich, und fühlte sich gemustert.



> An die von der Sonne gesegnete Durchlaucht Sonnenhäscher,
> 
> Wie von Euch gefordert, konnte herausfinden, wo sich die Gerüchte konzentrieren. Lasst mich berichten, was unser Auge und unser Ohr herausfand. Unsere Nachforschungen konzentrieren sich auf ein Individuum, welches offenbar einen Fund in Eiskrone gemacht hat. Das Fundstück soll eine Art Schwertgriff darstellen, schon etwas ramponiert und verwittert, vom Eis geschliffen. Zu Gesicht haben wir das Besagte noch nicht bekommen, aber wie ich erfuhr, der Silberbund ebenfalls noch nicht. Ebenfalls konnte noch kein Blick auf das Relikt geworfen werden. Wir müssen von der Annahme ausgehen, dass die Gerüchte dazu da sind, die Stimmung für einen eventuellen Verkauf eines wertlosen Objekts voranzutreiben. Das Individuum, ein Menschliches Wesen geht hierbei ganz geschickt und gezielt vor. Ich lege es Eurer Durchlaucht zu Herzen, das Ganze zu vergessen. Man muss ziemlich sicher von einer Fälschung ausgehen.
> 
> ...





 Während er las, blieb Dairean still stehen. Nicht oft hatte er die Ehre, direkt Befehle vom Anführer der Sonnenhäscher zu bekommen, und so bemühte er sich nun um Manieren und Respekt. 

 Der Packen Briefe, der vor ihm lag war nicht gross, es waren nur vier Stück. Es war bei weitem nicht alle Korrespondenz aus dem hohen Norden, wie Sonnenhäscher vorhin erwähnt hatte. Magister Sonnental war in den hohen Norden beordert worden, um die Sonnenhäscher auf dem Turnier zu repräsentieren, doch diese hier waren die ersten und auch die einzigen, die Kunde taten von den Gerüchten, mit denen er sich derzeit beschäftigte

 Er legte auch den zweiten Weg, und las schliesslich den dritten. 



> An die von der Sonne gesegnete Durchlaucht Sonnenhäscher,
> 
> Mit grossem Bedauern gebe ich bekannt, dass es uns nicht gelungen ist, die Verhandlungen mit dem Individuum voranzutreiben, und das Relikt, für das ihr euch so interessiert zu erwerben. Wir werden selbstverständlich weiterhin die Bemühungen vorantreiben, es zu erwerben. Desweiteren ist es mir leider unerlässlich, Euch zu berichten, dass unsere Recherchen den Silberbund aufmerksam gemacht haben, der nun seinerseits Nachforschungen anstellt – und wie ich kaum zu erwähnen wage – auch die Preise dieses üblen Subjekts in die Höhe treiben.
> 
> ...



 Den letzten überflog er nur. Es kam nicht oft vor, dass er Korrespondenz von derartiger Wichtigkeit in die Finger bekam, doch diesen Brief hatte er damals zugestellt. 



> Eilmeldung:
> 
> An die von der Sonne gesegnete Durchlaucht Sonnenhäscher,
> 
> ...



 „Nun, Sonnenhoffnung", sprach der Erzmagier dann, „Habt ihr etwas Neues herausgefunden?" 

 Dairean legte den vierten Brief zurück auf den Schreibtisch und hielt einen Moment inne. „Verzeiht, Erzmagister, doch dies war mir alles bekannt. Es ist auch nicht viel an Informationen, was Sonnental hier schreibt."

 „Da habt ihr allerdings Recht", sagte Sonnenhäscher, und stand auf, trat zu einer Karte des Kontinents, welche an der Wand befestigt war. 

 „Ihr könnt die Briefe im Übrigen für euch haben, es sind sowieso nur Abschriften. Vielleicht helfen sie euch bei eurer Suche." Dairean trat neben den Erzmagister, betrachtete die Karte aus gebührendem Abstand. Es war eine fein gearbeitete Karte, der man ansah, dass sie viele Arbeitsstunden und auch einiges an Goldmünzen gekostet hatte.

 „wie ich bereits vorhin erwähnt hatte, bevor ihr mir die Briefe in die Hand gegeben habt, habe ich einige Tage gar nichts erfahren, doch vor wenigen Stunden gelang es mir, eine Spur zu finden. Nun.." Er kratzte sich im Nacken. „Ich hoffe zumindest, dass es eine Spur ist. Ich belauschte zwei Wachen, die sich in der Taverne darüber unterhielten, dass Gerüchte an ihre Ohren gedrungen seien. Die gleichen Gerüchte, die wir auch verfolgen. Nun, sie redeten auch darüber, dass Arkanist Tyballin damit beschäftigt sei, und mutmassten, ob eine gewisse Imenia mit einer Expedition betraut werden würde."

 „Imenia Feuerblüte. Eine der engen Vertrauten von Windläufer." Dairean zog bei der Erwiderung die Augenbraue hoch. „Interessant, das wusste ich nicht..."

 „Sowas wisst ihr nicht, Sonnenhoffnung?" Ein leichtes Schmunzeln zeigte sich auf den Zügen des Erzmagisters. „Verzeiht, Erzmagister", Dairean konnte es sich nicht verwehren, dass seine Stimme etwas frostig wurde.

 „Nein, entschuldigt euch nicht. Sie hat ihren Namen geändert. Früher hiess sie Morgenröte, weil sie einen Morgenrot geheiratet hatte, doch auch sie beging Verrat wie alle des Silberbunds. Und so löste sie sich auch von ihrem Ehemann, beziehungsweise von seinem Andenken, übernahm ihren Mädchennamen, den kaum einer mehr kennt."

 Dairean nickte. „Denkt ihr, dass sie mit so etwas betraut werden wird?" „Gesetzt den Fall, wir nehmen hypothetisch an, dass dieser Schwertgriff tatsächlich das ist, was die Gerüchte munkeln, dass ihre uralten Inschriften tatsächlich alt sind, und nicht einfach durch Schwarzpulver und Säure eingeätzt sind, und dass der Silberbund tatsächlich im Besitz dieses derzeit noch als fiktiv zu betrachtenden Objekts ist..." Kurz holte der Erzmagister Luft nachdem er sich wieder in einen seiner für ihn üblichen Schachtelsätze verstrickt hatte. „Also.. kurz und gut. Ja. Sie würde damit betraut werden."

 Dairean nickte. „Ich werde weiter dran bleiben und euch Bericht erstatten, Erzmagister". 

 „Ich erwarte es von euch. Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen, wie wichtig eure Arbeit ist, sowohl wenn sich die Gerüchte als falsch als auch als wahr erweisen. „

 „Der Silberbund darf uns nicht zuvorkommen", sprach Dairean.

 „Nicht nur das." Sonnenhäscher wandte sich ihm zu, und blickte ihn an. „Ich befehle euch ebenso, wenn sich die Gerüchte als unwahr herausstellen, und ihr euch dessen zu hundert Prozent sicher sein könnt, weiterhin an der Sache zu bleiben, und es zu bewerkstelligen, dass der Silberbund sich öffentlich blossstellt. Versteht ihr was ich meine, Sonnenhoffnung?"

 Dairean strich sich mit Zeigefinger und Daumen der rechten Hand am Kinn entlang. „Hm.. Ihr meint also, den Silberbund blosszustellen, weil es einem Gespenst nachjagt, aber dies erst spät zu offenbaren?" „Korrekt", erwiderte Sonnenhäscher. „Und nicht nur das.."

 „Lasst mich raten…Ihr wollt die Aufmerksamkeit des Silberbunds weiter auf diesem Relikt wissen, damit wir hinter ihrem Rücken einige Dinge tun können, die ihnen sonst auffallen?"

 Sonnenhäscher schmunzelte. „Man sagt von euch, dass euch das Kraut das Gehirn vernebelt, aber mir scheint, dass es doch noch nicht so sehr gelitten hat. Sonnental gibt grosse Stücke auf euch, und ich scheine langsam zu begreifen, warum dem so ist."

 Sonnenhäscher trat wieder zurück an den Tisch, und setzte sich, trank den letzten Schluck Tee. 

 Dairean verbeugte sich lächelnd. „Danke für diese Worte. Glaubt mir, Magister, selten sind die Dinge so, wie sie scheinen."

 „Natürlich, natürlich. Aber wir wollen uns nun kaum in ein Gespräch von Illusionen und Intrigen vertiefen. Ihr könnt nun gehen. Alle weiteren Berichte werdet ihr Magister Hathorel zukommen lassen, wie bisher."

 „Wie ihr es wünscht, Durchlaucht". Erneut verbeugte sich Dairean. „Ich wünsche eine Geruhsame Nacht. Shorel´aran."

 „Shorel´aran."



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (4. September 2010)

Als Imenia Feuerblüte sie anblickte, behielt Ylaria ihren wachsamen, doch starren Gesichtsausdruck bei. Sie erlaubte es sich nicht zu lächeln, denn dies entsprach nicht dem Respekt, den sie einer Vorgesetzten entgegenzubringen hatte. Sie neigte ihren Kopf, wie alle andern anwesenden Mitglieder des Silberbunds, die sich zu dieser frühen Stunde auf dem Trainingsplatz im Allianzquartier eingefunden hatten. Dann hob sie den Kopf wieder, und schlug sich leicht mit der Faust auf die Brust zum formellen Salut. Es mutete fast schon gespenstisch an, wie dies zeitgleich von allen Anwesenden getan wurde, doch die wenigen Wesen, die sich in der Nähe des durch Magie geschildeten und geschützten Trainingsplatzes aufhielten, waren sich so etwas schon gewöhnt. Ylaria wagte es nicht, sich umzusehen, sondern richtete ihren Blick aufmerksam auf Imenia, die den Gruss erwiderte, und mit klarer Stimme zu sprechen begann. Ihre Stimme war kräftig und sie wirkte gut gelaunt, doch konnte man bei ihr niemals wissen, ob es nicht vielleicht gespielt war. „Guten Morgen“, sagte die durchschnittlich grosse Elfe, und stemmte eine Hand in die Hüfte. Ihr selbst für eine Magierin erstaunlich durchtrainierter Körper wurde eingehüllt durch eng anliegende, und dennoch bequem anmutende Lagen von Stoff, die ihr perfekte Bewegungsfreiheit boten. Sie hatte – wie so viele Kampfmagier – bereits vor langer Zeit angefangen darauf zu verzichten, lange Roben zu tragen, sondern kleidete sich in Hosen und Lederstiefeln, eng anliegenden hochgeschlossenen Oberteilen, die mit einer weiteren Schicht Stoff und Watte ausgefüttert waren, welche als Schutz gegen eventuelle Dolchstiche, aber auch gegen die Kälte Nordends diente. Dicke Handschuhe und Schulterpolster komplettierten das Erscheinungsbild ebenso wie der dunkelblaue Umhang, der zusätzlich Schutz gegen Wind und Wetter bot, und der imposante Wams des Silberbunds. So wie Imenia trugen alle Anwesenden Silberbundler diese Art von Rüstung, auch Ylaria und Verian, der neben ihr stand. „Guten Morgen“, wiederholten die Anwesenden im Chor, und Ylaria riskierte einen kurzen Seitenblick zu Verian, der etwas zu spät einsetzte. Man sah ihm kaum an, dass er sich dem Alkohol hingegeben hatte, doch Ylaria kannte Verian zu lange, um nicht zu sehen, dass seine Gestalt etwas geduckter wirkte als an normalen Tagen, seine Stimme etwas belegt klang, und die Augen einen leicht rötlichen Schimmer hatten. Ebenso wirkten seine Haare ungekämmter als sonst, was er jedoch mit einem Haarband zu verbergen suchte. < Idiot >, dachte sie innerlich, als sie ihren Blick wieder auf Imenia richtete.

 „Wir haben uns heut hier versammelt zur üblichen Truppübung. Nehmt eure Ausgangspositionen ein. Eskorte.“ Wie immer kam Imenia schnell zum Punkt. Die acht anwesenden Magierwachen, die unter Imenias Befehl standen, bewegten sich sofort und geschmeidig zu dem Punkt, den sie einzunehmen hatten, es mutete wie ein Spiel an. Beinahe gleichzeitig wurden acht Schutzschilde beschworen und ausgedehnt, so dass die acht in einem Oval angeordneten Magier eine einzige schützende Hülle umgab. Dann zogen die Magier ihre Waffen. Vier von ihnen trugen einhändige Schwerter, darunter auch Verian. Ylaria begnügte sich wie Leireth mit einem Dolch und einem langen, aus sehr robustem Holz gefertigtem und mit Magie verzierten Stab. Einer der Kampfgefährten trug einen mächtigen Zweihänder, und ein anderer trug ebenso wie Imenia einen Stab. Ein jeder konnte diese Waffen zu ihrem besten einsetzen, und damit die Magie unterstützen, die sie wirkten.

 Langsam trat Imenia, die das Ganze von aussen angesehen hatte, zwei Schritte vor. „Gute Arbeit, und sehr präzise.“ Sie ging ein paar Schritte, und kam dabei an Ylaria vorbei, die die Zähne zusammenbiss. Gleich würde… 

 Sie hatte den Gedankengang noch nicht einmal beendet, als die Angriffe anfingen. Ein heftiger Energiestoss schlug auf das Schild ein, drohte es zu durchdringen. Sofort wurde der Schutzschild an der Stelle verstärkt. Ylaria sandte ihre Gedanken aus, wusste, dass sieben andere dies ebenso taten, um den Angreifer zu finden, der irgendwo lauerte. Noch bevor sie den ersten Angreifer gefunden hatten, spürte sie einen eisigen Blitz in dem Schutzschild einschlagen, der die Handschrift von Arkanist Tyballin trug. Verian neben ihr hob eine Hand, und beschwor in seiner rechten eine arkane Antwort, die er sogleich in die Richtung des Angriffs zurückschickte. 

 Weitere Zauber prasselten als Antwort auf den Schutzschild der acht Magier. „Vor“, gab Ylaria das Kommando, als sie sicher war, dass der Schild halten würde. Langsam bewegten sich die Acht in Richtung Imenia, die sich ans andere Ende des Platzes teleportiert hatte, mit einem leichten Schmunzeln auf den Lippen.

 Die Angriffe wurden stärker, als sie ungefähr fünf Meter zurückgelegt hatten, immer darauf bedacht, die Mitte zu schützen, in der im Ernstfall wohl ein zu eskortierendes Ziel gewesen wäre. Ylaria biss die Zähne zusammen, und gab noch etwas mehr ihrer Magie in das Schild hinein, als es kurzzeitig an einer Stelle schwächelte. „ Bei allen Sonnen“, entfuhr es ihr leise. Es musste einige Arkanisten anwesend sein, um diese Übung so realistisch wie möglich zu gestalten, wenn die Intensität der Angriffe ein achtfaches Schild zum Schwanken bringen konnte. 

 „Ich kann es nicht mehr halten, Ylaria“, rief Tyradien, „bei mir sind die Angriffe zu stark“. „Übernehmen“, antwortete Ylaria, und nickte Leireth und Verian zu, die ihre Flanken darstellten. „ich schere aus.“ 

 Mit diesen Worten speiste sie das Schild noch mit etwas Magie, dann trat sie aus dem Verbund heraus, erfasste blitzschnell die Lage, und schickte eine Salve arkaner Geschosse in die Richtung des hauptsächlichen Angreifers. Schweissperlen tropften ihr ins Gesicht, sie wischte einmal mit dem Ärmel drüber, während sie sich auf einen weiteren Zauber konzentrierte, und die Beschwörungen murmelte. Es kostete sie den Rest ihrer Kraft, und dann. 

 „Verflucht“, konnte man den Schrei von Tyballin hören, der erfolglos versuchte, die fünf Spiegelbilder Ylarias zu attackieren, die eine enorme Menge an fast wirkungsloser, aber extrem nervender kleiner Eisgeschosse auf ihn abfeuerten. An Konzentration für grössere Sprüche war nicht mehr zu denken. 

 Ylaria rannte, begleitet von einem der Spiegelbilder auf einen anderen Arkanist zu, und schlug ihm erfolgreich den Stab über den Kopf, während sie ihr eigenes Spiegelbild imitierend kleine Frostblitze verschoss. 

 Der getroffenen Arkanist sank gehorsam auf den Boden, und blieb sitzen, als Ylaria bereits weiterstürmte. Ihre Kraft sank, und die Spiegelbilder begannen zu flackern, bald erloschen sie ganz. Doch es reichte schon. Das Manöver hatte wunderbar funktioniert, und mit wenigen Schritten erreichte sie die Gruppe Magier wieder, die mittlerweile fast Imenia erreicht hatten.  Sie gliederte sich wieder ein, und zog ihre Schilde hoch, vereinigte sich mit dem grossen Schild. 

 „Gute Arbeit“, flüsterte Verian, und lächelte sie an. Ylaria nickte nur, für weiteres fehlte ihr der Atem. Der Rest erledigten die anderen, die die verbliebenen Angriffe mühelos abwandten, nachdem die Intensität gebrochen worden war durch Ylarias Ablenkungsmanöver.

 „Neu formieren, Frontale Verteidigung“, schnitten Imenias Worte durch die Luft. 

 Die acht Magier stellten sich in einem Halbkreis auf, gaben vor, dass Imenia der Angreifer war. In dieser schützenden Position blieben sie stehen.

 Imenia klatschte in die Hände. „Übung beendet. Ihr habt gut gekämpft, und bewiesen, dass ihr immer noch eine eingespielte Gruppe seid. Weiter so. Ruht euch eine Stunde aus, bevor ihr wieder euren Pflichten nachgeht. Und vergesst nicht eure Meditation.“

 Sie verbeugten sich alle, und zerstreuten sich. Auch Ylaria wollte sich anschicken, den Platz zu entfernen, als Imenia vor sie trat. „Gut gemacht. Gut habt ihr dies gemacht, und auch du hast mich nicht enttäuscht, Ylaria“, sagte Imenia. „Du wirst dich heute Abend im Besprechungszimmer einfinden. Ebenso.. Du.. und du.. Euer Dienst ist für heute gestrichen.“, dabei zeigte sie auf Leireth und Verian. „Wie ihr es wünscht, Arkanistin Feuerblüte“, erwiderte Ylaria, und verbeugte sich noch einmal.

 Verian knuffte sie in die Seite. „Ich glaub, das haben wir grad gut gemacht.“, grinset er. „Idiot“, erwiderte Ylaria. „So liebevoll?“, feixte Verian. „Du bist echt.. ich weiss nicht.. am Vortag noch trinken, und heute den grossen Macker spielen oder was?“, erwiderte Ylaria, und ihre Stimme klang etwas erbost. „Tut mir leid Täubchen“, Verians Seufzen klang echt. „Ich wusste wirklich nicht, dass das so stark war.. Ich weiss nicht einmal mehr, wie ich ins Bett gekommen bin, ehrlich. Aber danke, dass du mir grad den Arsch gerettet hast.“ „Pff“, entfuhr es Ylaria. „Tut mir echt leid.. wirklich.. Eigentlich müsste ich Feuerblüte sagen, dass ich nichts tauge.“ „Jetzt spiel nicht den Helden“, murmelte Ylaria, und blickte zur Seite. „Spendier mir einen Saft, und gut ist.. Oder noch besser, übe mit mir noch etwas den Schwertkampf, du hattest es versprochen.“ 

 „Schwertkampf? In meinem Zustand..?“ „Ach komm schon, du hattest es..“ Leireth trat vor die beiden, und lächelte. Ylaria unterbrach ihren Satz. „Ylaria, gute Arbeit heute“, erklang Leireth liebliche Stimme. „Ich danke dir für die Unterstützung“, sagte Ylaria. „Ohne deine und Verians Hilfe hätte ich den Ausfall nie wagen können.“ „Wir schätzen alle deine Fähigkeiten, und würden dich jederzeit unterstützen. Ausserdem.. Jetzt ist Feuerblüte auf mich aufmerksam geworden.“ Leireth schmunzelte. „Ich schulde dir was.“

 Verian öffnete und schloss den Mund wieder wie ein stummer Fisch. Der Anblick war fast zu komisch. „Ach.. nicht doch..“ „Wollt ihr beide etwas trinken? Ich lade euch ein“, sprach Leireth, und blickte Ylaria an. „Ich ehm.. wollte eigentlich..“ „Natürlich kommen wir sehr gerne etwas trinken, Leireth“, fuhr ihr Verian dazwischen, die Augen konnte er kaum abwenden von der Elfe. „Aber Verian..“, seufzte Ylaria. „Ylaria-Schätzchen, wir können auch heute Nachmittag trainieren, komm doch mit uns mit...“ Den letzten Satz warf Verian ihr etwas halbherzig vor, und blickte sie durchdringend an. Ylaria seufzte erneut und sprach mechanisch: „Nein. Geht ihr beide nur. Ich trainiere jetzt noch etwas.“ Verian grinste, und als Leireth sich mit einem Nicken abwandte, flüsterte er ihr noch zu: „Danke, Süsse“, und eilte dann hinter Leireth her.

 Ylaria strich sich den Schweiss vom Gesicht, und tapste auf eine der einfachen steinernen Bänke, die an der Seite des Raumes standen für eventuelle Zuschauer, die sich auch am heutigen Morgen zur Genüge eingefunden hatten. 

 „Elender, alter, sturer, notgeiler Bock“, fluchte sie, ein zweites Mal innerhalb einem ganzen Tag, und war froh, dass sie niemand hören konnte. Oder zumindest hatte sie es gedacht.

 Neben ihr raschelte es.

 „Ich hoffe doch, ihr meint damit nicht mich, Madame“, sagte Dairean mit einem Schmunzeln, und trat aus einer Nische hervor, setzte sich ungefragt neben sie auf die Bank.

 „Beeindruckende Vorstellung, muss ich schon sagen.“



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (5. September 2010)

Imenia liess sich auf einen Sessel im Besprechungszimmer fallen, während sie sich gleichzeitig mit der Hand über das Gesicht wischte. Es mochte nicht den Anschein gehabt haben, aber sie hatte einen Grossteil der Angriffe koordiniert und geleitet, was sie eine Menge Kraft gekostet hatte. Nicht weniger erschöpft war auch Arkanist Tyballin, der sich neben ihr niedergelassen hatte, und der dankbar nach einem Glas leichten Mondbeerensaft griff, welches von einer kleinen Gnomin eingeschenkt worden war. Imenia griff nach einem Glas für sich selber, und schenkte ein, blickte Tyballin dabei grinsend an. „Sie waren gut. Komm schon, das musst du zugeben...“

 Tyballin sagte eine Weile nichts, während er sein Glas in grossen Zügen trank. „Hm.. hm.. sie waren. ausbaufähig“. Sein Gesicht wirkte ernst. Imenia rollte mit den Augen, und knuffte den anderen in die Seite. „Hee...“, ein leichtes Grinsen zeigte sich auf den sonst so ernsten Zügen des Arkanisten. „Du weisst ja. Zuviel Lob verweichlicht. Aber ja, du hast Recht. Sie waren gut.“ Er schenkte sich nach, und blickte Imenia an. „Vor allem die eine junge Elfe.. wie war ihr Name? Silbersang.. Sie hat erstaunliche Eigeninitiative gezeigt. Hab selten solche perfekten Spiegelbilder gesehen. Noch etwas Saft?“ „Ja, danke sehr“, erwiderte Imenia, und hielt ihm ihr Glas hin. „Das stimmt. Sie ist eine hervorragende Illusionistin, auch wenn sie auf dem Bereich der Angriffszauber noch etwas zulegen muss. Ebenso kann sie sich kaum mit Waffen verteidigen.“ Tyballin nickte.

 Eine Weilte genossen sie die kühle Luft, die in den festen Steinmauern vorherrschte, der erfrischende, leicht prickelnde Geschmack des fruchtigen Getränks und die Ruhe, die im Raum vorherrschte. Dann erhob Tyballin wieder die Stimme. „Die Entscheidung wurde getroffen, Imenia.“ Sie blickte ihn an, und hob ihr Glas erneut zu den Lippen. Ihr Herz begann zu klopfen, doch sie liess sich kaum etwas anmerken. „So ist es. Ich habe das Artefakt eine Weile studiert.“ „Ist es...“, sie beendete den Satz nicht. „Ja. Es ist echt. Ich weiss noch nicht, auf was die Runen und Inschriften hinweisen, aber es ist von beachtlichem Alter, das ergab die magische Untersuchung.“

 Imenia stand auf, und löste den Umhang von ihren Schultern, befreite sich von einigen weiteren schützenden Stoffschichten, die nun nach dem Kampf nicht mehr nötig waren. „Ein magisches Artefakt, einer Waffe ähnelnd, oder zumindest der Griff.. und sowas ist in Eiskrone?“, sprach sie, während sie die Stoffrüstungsstücke auf einem dafür vorgesehenen Ständer drapierte. Später würde die gnomische Bedienstete sie zu Shandy Lackglanz bringen, dem Vorsteher der Wäscherei. Auch in Kriegsgebieten wurde eine Wäscherei benötigt. Bei dem Gedanken schmunzelte Imenia, doch wurden ihre Gedanken unterbrochen. Arkanist Tyballin stand ebenfalls auf, und streckte seine Arme aus, es knackste unangenehm. „Was es da macht, konnten wir nicht herausfinden. Aber du darfst nicht vergessen, dass durch die Entstehung der Geissel so einiges in Unordnung geraten ist auf Azeroth. Dinge sind da, wo sie nicht sein sollten, und wurden von dort entfernt, wo sie sein sollten. Selbst Personen findet man an Orten, wo man sie niemals vermutet hätte. Und Taten, die man früher für undenkbar gehalten hat, sind plötzlich möglich. Denk nur an Fordring, der aus dem Nichts und er Verbannung aufgetaucht ist.“ „Fordring und das heilige Licht – möge es uns allen gnädig sein – das ist wahrlich eine Sache für sich, du hast Recht.“

 Arkanist Tyballin entfernte nun selber einige Stücke seiner Rüstung, und stellte das mächtige Zweihandschwert in einen Waffenständer in einer Ecke. Den Wappenrock des Silberbunds legte er sorgfältig zusammen, nachdem er überprüft hatte, ob er einen Riss oder dergleichen hatte. „Der Mensch, der uns das Artefakt verkaufte, wollte nicht herausrücken mit der Sprache, woher er es hatte. Aber du hast ihn ja gesehen. Er gehört keiner bekannten Fraktion an, und zählt wohl zu der Sorte Abenteurer und Schatzsucher, die den offiziellen Kampftruppen immer einen Schritt zurück am Hinterteil kleben.“ „Oder noch schlimmer.. Einen Schritt voraus sind, und alles behindern“, murmelte Imenia. Auf Tyballins Gesicht schlich sich ein angedeutetes Schmunzeln. „So ist es. Ich schätze fast, er gehört zu der zweiten Sorte. Er besitzt einen fast kälteimmunen Greifen von den Zwergen im Schattenmondtal, der in einer Stunde normalerweise 30 Kilometer und mehr zurücklegt, und dessen Gleitflug fast unhörbar ist.“ „So etwas eignet sich hervorragend für.. Schatzsuchereien, hm?“ „Exakt. Ich vermute, er ist weit in die Eiskrone vorgedrungen, und hat nicht gescheut, Untote zu bekämpfen. Vielleicht war er auf der Suche nach Bodenschätzen, nach besonderen Artefakten, oder er hat sich in den Vrykulsiedlungen  herumgetrieben.“ Tyballin setzte sich wieder auf den Stuhl und blickte Imenia an, die sich auch wieder zu ihm gesellte.

 „Und, was gedenkt der Silberbund nun zu tun?“ Tyballin schwieg einen Moment, während er sich in seinem Bärtchen herum zupfte, welches ebenso von einer hellblonden, fast weisslichen Haarfarbe war wie sein Resthaar. Schliesslich sprach er. „Ich habe mich mit Leutnant Windläufer unterhalten, sie gewährte mir eine kurze Audienz. Offenbar ist das Thema doch wichtig genug, und genau dies macht mir zu schaffen. Der Bericht, den ich ihr geschickt habe, hat sie offensichtlich neugierig gemacht. Sie befahl mir, geeignete Leute für eine Expedition zusammenzustellen, die dem ganzen nachgeht. Nur.. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich euch hinschicken sollte.“

 Kurz stolperte Imenias Geist noch über das Wort „euch“, doch sie hakte nicht nach. „Gibt es denn niemanden, der uns etwas über dieses Ding erzählen kann?“ Tyballin schaute sie eine Weile an, dann lächelte er. „Doch, habe ich. Und du hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht, Imenia.“ Imenia lachte leise. „Na dann..“

 „Die ganze Form des Griffs erinnert mich an eine Zeichnung, die ich vor Jahren in einem Uralten Werk in der Bibliothek der ewigen Stadt gesehen habe. Du erinnerst dich sicher an die Legende von der Hohen Klinge, Quel´serrar in unserer Sprache, und deren Zwilling, Quel´delar.“

 „Natürlich. Jeder kennt die Legende von Quel´delar, und wie es jahrhundertelang weitergereicht wurde. Doch es verschwand mit dem letzten Träger Thalorien Dämmersucher.“

 „Das ist unbestritten. Doch das Artefakt muss irgendwas damit zu tun haben. Denn – wie ich schon sagte – die Inschriften und die ganze Machart.. Sie erinnern mich an ein Bild der Schwesterklingen, die ich in einem Buch sah.“

 Imenias Mund fiel nach unten, sie starrte den anderen regelrecht an. „Du willst aber nicht sagen, das...“ „Ich weiss es nicht. Niemand weiss es. Deswegen müssen wir herausfinden, was es sich mit diesem Schwertgriff auf sich hat.“ „Aber das ist doch unrealistisch. Selbst wenn es Quel´delar wäre.. Was würde es in Eiskrone tun? Dämmersucher ist tot. Begraben. Auch nicht wiederauferstanden..“

 Tyballin stand auf. „Wie ich dir bereits vorhin sagte.. Es ist so einiges in Unordnung geraten in Azeroth.“ Er lächelte sie an. „Ich werde mich nun um andere Dinge kümmern. Du hast hiermit die Aufgabe, dir die besten zwei oder drei Magier auszusuchen, denen du eine Expedition in die Drachenöden zutraust.“ „Die Drachenöden?“ „So ist es. Dein erstes Ziel ist der Wyrmruhtempel. Hoffen wir, dass dir die ehrenwerten Drachen eine Audienz gewähren. Wenn jemand etwas weiss.. Dann sie. Egal welcher von ihnen.“ „Drachen“, hauchte Imenia, und ihre Augen wurden noch etwas runder. „Klapp den Mund zu. Hast du noch nie einen gesehen?“ „Ich hatte.. Ich hatte niemals die Ehre, mit einem dieser ehrwürdigen Wesen zu sprechen“, entgegnete Imenia, und schluckte. 

 „Wie gesagt. Zwei bis drei tüchtige Männer und Frauen. Nimm diese Silbersang mit, die taugt was. Wir werden euch wohl noch einen Priester der Kirche des heiligen Lichts und einen Haudrauf in Platte mitgeben, eventuell wäre ein Schütze auch nicht schlecht. In einigen Tagen werdet ihr aufbrechen, ja?“

 Imenia nickte gehorsam. „In Ordnung, Tyballin.“

 „Ich lasse dir weitere Informationen zukommen. Auf bald. Möge das Licht dir gnädig sein.“ Tyballin salutierte kurz, und Imenia verbeugte sich.

 Und sie liess sich das zweite Mal innerhalb weniger Minuten auf einen Stuhl fallen. „Drachen...“, murmelte sie. „Quel´delar.. Artefakte.. Bei der Güte des Lichts.. Wo bin ich hier nur hineingeraten?“ 

 Ihre Fingerspitzen kribbelten und ihr Herz pochte wie wild. 



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (7. September 2010)

Seine Lippen lächelten, als sie errötete und zur Seite blickte. Seine Augen blickten jedoch so scharf und wachsam wie immer. „Verzeiht“, murmelte sie, während ihre langen, schlanken Finger über ihre Wangen rieben. „Ich hatte damit natürlich nicht euch gemeint.“ Nun musste Dairean ehrlich schmunzeln. „Ich weiss.“ „Wie..?“ Sie blickte ihn erstaunt an. „Ich habe eure Unterhaltung mitbekommen“, entgegnete er. „Oh.“ Ihr Mund öffnete sich und sie komplettierte somit den erstaunten Ausdruck, der bereits auf ihrem Gesicht lag. Dann fing sie sich. „Schätze, wir waren wohl etwas laut.“ Mit den Worten wischte sie sich etwas Schweiss vom Gesicht. „Ich muss euch einfach fragen;  Nach dieser Vorstellung müsstet ihr doch müde sein. Warum möchtet ihr noch weiter trainieren?“ Er gab sich Mühe, seinem Gesicht einen interessierten Ausdruck zu geben, den er wohl brauchte, damit sie seine Fragen beantwortete. Und siehe da, sie lächelte. Es funktionierte. Sie veränderte ihr Gewicht im Sitzen etwas, so dass ihr Körper ihm etwas näher kam. Vermutlich bemerkte sie dies nicht einmal selbst, aber seinen geübten Augen fielen solche Dinge auf, ebenso wie ihr Griff in ihr Haar, um es zurecht zu zupfen.

 „Stimmt, ich bin recht erschöpft, aber diese Erschöpfung bezieht sich vor allem auf meine magische Energie“, antwortete sie ihm, und ihre Stimme klang dabei langsam wieder normal, ebenso wie ihre Wangen, die wieder ihre normale Farbe angenommen hatten. „Mmh“, brummte er nur, und wirkte weiterhin interessiert. „Ihr habt damit keine Erfahrungen?“, fragte sie. 

 „Ich bin kein Magier. Es ist nicht so, dass ich gar keine Magie ausüben könnte, aber ich beschränke mich auf das übliche.“ 

 „Das Übliche?“ 

 „So ist es.“ Er wandelte auf gefährlichen Pfaden. Selbst nach dem Verrat ihres ehemaligen Prinzen, und der daraufhin erfolgenden Verseuchung durch die Fel-Kristalle übten die Sin´dorei, die Kinder des Blutes, immer noch den Gebrauch der Magie, und das durchaus oft. Es war für die meisten Vertreter seines Volkes üblich, sich mit kleinen oder grösseren magischen Tricks selbst zur Hand zu gehen, und wenn es nur eine schwebende Teetasse war. Seine Recherchen in Bezug auf die verhassten Quel´dorei hatten ihn leider nicht allzu viel weiter gebracht, denn die meisten, die er beobachten konnte, waren tatsächlich ausgebildete Magier, von denen sich in Dalaran – wie zu erwarten war – viele herumtrieben.  So wusste er nicht, wie weit das Einsetzen der Magie für alltägliche Dinge überhaupt noch als angemessen betrachtet wurde. Er wusste nur, dass das achtlose Anwenden von Magie zumindest unter den neuen Verbündeten der Allianz, den Nachtelfen, absolut nicht gerne gesehen wurde. Auch die Zwerge konnten sich selten damit anfreunden, wenn jemand übermässig viel Magie benutzte. Die Gnome und die Menschen jedoch experimentierten selber oft genug mit Magie, und waren deutlich aufgeschlossener. 

 „Nun, das klingt interessant. Was versteht ihr denn unter dem Üblichen?“ Sie blickte ihn an und riss ihn somit aus seinen Gedanken. Er fuhr sich einmal über das glattrasierte Kinn, bevor er sich entschloss, die Frage in eine andere Ebene zu lenken. „Hauptsächlich verstärke ich damit die Festigkeit meiner Waffen. Ab und zu sorge ich auch dafür, dass eine Klinge etwas mehr Schwung erhält.“ Selbst die Waldläufer benutzten Magie, um ihre Pfeile zu verstärken, also hoffte er, dass seine Aussage ihn nicht verraten würde. Gleichzeitig legte er die Hand auf das einhändige Schwert, welches er geistesgegenwärtig noch mitgenommen hatte. 

 „Ohh“, ihre Augen funkelten, und er wusste, dass er das Richtige getan hatte. Innerlich atmete ihr auf. „ihr kämpft mit Schwertern?“ „So ist es.“ „Ich frage mich“, sie brach den Satz mittendrin ab, und kaute auf ihrer Unterlippe herum. „Hmm?“, kam es fragend über seine Lippen, obwohl er bereits wusste, was sie wollte. „Ach.. nichts..“ Sie blickte zu Boden, dann fuhr sie sich durch das kurze Haar.

 „Ich sagte bereits, dass ich die Auseinandersetzung mit eurem Freund mitbekommen habe. Und auch, dass ihr Ihn..“ „Er ist nicht mein Freund“, fiel sie ihm erbost ins Wort. „Ich habe auch die Beschimpfungen mitbekommen. Gestern und heute.“ Wie auf ein Stichwort hin errötete sie ein zweites Mal. „Ach, jetzt weiss ich auch, warum mir eure Stimme so bekannt vorkommt.“ Er schmunzelte und senkte höflich den Kopf. „Stets zu Diensten, M´lady“

 „Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen, wie es mich betrübt, dass ihr so etwas mitbekommen habt, Herr.. Herr.. ehm.. Verzeiht.. ?“ 

 Er grinste. „Es gibt nichts zu verzeihen. Ich hatte mich gestern Abend nicht vorgestellt.“ Sie atmete auf. „Nun dann.. ehm.. mein Name ist Ylaria Silbersang, ich bin Angehörige des Silberbunds. Aber.. ach.. das habt ihr ja sicherlich grad eben gesehen.“ Sie zupfte an ihrem Wams herum, der in Hellblau und Weiss das Symbol des Bundes trug. Er liess etwas Respekt für das uralte Geschlecht der Silbersangs in seine Stimme mit hinein fliessen, als er die angemessene Antwort sprach: „Angenehm. Mein Name ist Leyan Sonnenhoffnung. Es freut mich sehr, eure Bekanntschaft zu machen, Ylaria Silbersang.“ Er hatte lange überlegt, wie er seine Tarnung perfektionieren konnte. Was er sagte, war nicht einmal gelogen. Ein Teil von ihm war tatsächlich Leyan. Sein Körper glich bis auf einige winzige Details wirklich einem Elfen namens Leyan Sonnenhoffnung, der dasselbe Fleisch und Blut gewesen war wie Dairean, der dieselben Ideale gehabt, die selben Freunde, ja sogar dieselben Gesichtsausdrücke gehabt hatte wie sein Zwillingsbruder Dairean. Gerade deswegen hatte man bereits früh den Nutzen Daireans erkannt, und setzte ihn regelmässig in seiner zweiten Identität ein, um Dinge zu erfahren, die er sonst niemals hätte erfahren können. „Sonnenhoffnung“, hauchte sie. „Aber sind diese nicht alle zu Verrätern geworden?“ Es war schon fast beängstigend, wie Ylaria getreu dem nicht vorhandenen Skript folgte, und ihm die Fragen stellte, die er gut beantworten konnte. Es hatte auch zur Verschleierungstaktik gehört, dem Zwillingsbruder Leyans innerhalb der Sin´dorei einen Ruf eines unbarmherzigen und treuen Diener Silbermonds zu geben, der den Idealen der Blutskinder nachhing, ohne sie in Frage zu stellen. 

 „Nicht alle“, erwiderte er, und liess seine Stimme einen Hauch höher werden, um Emotionalität anzudeuten. „Ich habe diesen Weg niemals als meinen angesehen“, sprach er schlicht, und blickte dabei weg. „Das tut mir sehr leid. Muss sicher schrecklich sein, seine eigene Familie unter den Verrätern zu wissen.“ Er nickte nur, und biss sich leicht auf die Zunge, um keinen schnippischen Kommentar abzugeben. < Du hast eine Mission, also konzentrier dich >, sprach er zu sich selbst.

 „Verstehe. Nun, es freut mich ebenso, eure Bekanntschaft zu machen“, erwiderte sie, und lächelte ihn an. „Kopf hoch, das wird schon wieder. Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Verräter die Strafe ereilt, die sie verdienen.“ Er nickte erneut, und schluckte einen Kloss hinunter. In diesem Moment war er sehr froh, dass er es in den letzten Jahren geschafft hatte, beinahe jede Regung seines Gesichts unter seine Kontrolle zu bekommen, ebenso wie seine eigenen Gefühle. Wenn Ylaria gewusst hätte, dass er sie am liebsten geschlagen hätte für ihre Aussage, wäre seine Mission wohl sofort gescheitert.

 Wie konnte es diese hochelfische Schlampe eigentlich wagen, so über sein Volk zu sprechen? Sie war doch die Verräterin.

 Dairean erhob sich plötzlich, die Hand immer noch auf dem Schwertknauf, und wischte sich in bester schauspielerischer Manier über die Augen, drückte mit dem Daumen einmal kurz auf seine Augäpfel, bis Sterne vor seinen Pupillen tanzten. Dann blickte er zu Ylaria. „Danke für eure Worte, ihr seid wahrlich eine edle Dame.“ Sie lächelte. „Wenn ihr möchtet, kann ich euch gerne etwas die Kunst des Schwertkampfes nahebringen, als Revanche.“ 

 Ihre Augen weiteten sich. „Das.. das würdet ihr wirklich tun? Also.. ehm..“ Sie rieb sich die Nase, und ihr Blick wanderte zu seinem Schwert. „Ich würde natürlich sehr gern.. Ich meine.. Aber.. eigentlich müsste ich mich ja revanchieren, für eure Hilfe gestern Abend.“ „Ach was, das war nichts. Und ihr könntet euch revanchieren, indem ihr mir die Stadt zeigt.“ Er lächelte sie an. „Die Stadt zeigen?“, ihr Blick war verständnislos, als sie ihn von seinem Schwert wieder zurück in sein Gesicht zwang. „Nun, ich komme gerade aus dem Norden, vom Turnierplatz. Und selbst bevor ich da stationiert war, hatte ich kaum Zeit, die Stadt hier anzuschauen.“ „Aber sicher doch. Jederzeit. Soviel ihr wollt. Ich zeige euch alle schönen Plätze.“, rief sie begeistert, und stand auf. „Na dann haben wir ja eine Abmachung. Habt ihr hier irgendwo Übungsschwerter?“ „Ja natürlich, gleich dort hinten.“ 

 In ihrer Euphorie legte sie ein bemerkenswertes Tempo zu, und als sie mit ihm den Trainingsplatz durchquerte bis zur anderen Seite und den Übungspuppen, kam er nur noch in den Genuss ihrer, so musste er zugeben, hübschen Rückansicht. 



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (8. September 2010)

„Kommt schon, ihr wisst doch, wie es ist, gegen Feinde zu kämpfen. Also.. Stellt euch doch vor, ich wäre so einer.“ Ylaria biss sich auf die Unterlippe und liess das Übungsschwert sinken, blickte den Elfen vor sich an, der sein Schwert selber in einer verteidigenden Position hielt. Er war ein Meister seines Faches, das musste sie zugeben. „Und dann legt ihr eure ganze  Kraft in den Schlag.“ Sie seufzte, strich sich wie wohl zum hundertsten Male an diesem noch jungen Tag die Strähnen aus dem Gesicht, und hob das Schwert wieder an. Ohne ihren hölzernen Kampfstab fühlte sich die zweite Hand seltsam leer an, und sie war versucht, mit ihr auch noch an den Griff des Übungsschwerts zu greifen, doch Leyan war ein strenger Lehrer. Jedes Mal in den vergangenen zwei Stunden, als sie dies instinktiv versucht hatte, hatte er sie davon abgehalten, während er ihr die elementarsten Griffe und Schläge mit dem Einhänder beibrachte. Sie blickte sehnsüchtig zu ihrem Kampfstab, der ungebraucht in einer Ecke stand, doch dann konzentrierte sie sich. Leyan stand vor ihr und grinste, wie er es bereits die ganzen letzten zwei Stunden getan hatte.  Einen Feind vorstellen. Feind. Sie seufzte erneut. „Ich kann das nicht so.. Ich stelle mir nie Feinde vor beim Kämpfen.“ Leyan liess die Übungsklinge sinken, und rieb sich mit den Fingern über das Kinn, eine Geste, die sie nun schon das zweite Mal beobachtet hatte, wohl eine Art Macke von ihm. „Nun, dann machen wir es anders. Ihr seid wohl eher nur defensiv ausgebildet worden?“ „Nein, nicht wirklich.“ „Hm.. Oder aber, ihr habt offensiv nur gekämpft, wenn ihr von der Defense da hinein gedrängt worden seid?“ „Das schon eher“, murmelte sie, und wurde erneut rot. Bei der Güte des Lichts, was war bloss mit ihr los? „Ihr konntet mich doch beobachten.“ 

 Leyan drehte seinen Körper um eine Vierteldrehung und kam leicht abgewandt von ihr zu stehen, blickte von ihr weg. Dann sprach er, ohne sie anzusehen. „Das konnte ich wahrlich. Nun wir machen es anders. Stellt euch jemanden vor, der euch furchtbar aufgeregt hat und dem ihr gerne eine Lektion erteilen wollt. Auf den ihr wütend seid..“ Ylaria starrte zuerst eine Weile verwirrt auf den anderen, ehe sie dann nickte. Und dann hatte sie das richtige Gesicht vor den Augen. 

 Der Schlag, den sie nun ausführte, war härter als all diejenigen, die sie in den Stunden zuvor ausgeübt hatte. Die Technik, mit einem Einhandschwert zuzuschlagen, war grundlegend anders als die Handhabung eines Dolches, doch wie sie üblicherweise den langen Stab dazu führte, gab ihr einen kleinen Wissensvorsprung gegenüber einer völlig unwissenden Person. „Hyjaaa“, rief sie, und kam sich im gleichen Moment albern vor, als sie ihr Schwert hochriss, nachdem Leyan ihren Schlag natürlich pariert hatte, nur um sogleich eine Vergeltung zu starten. Sie parierte den Schlag mühsam, und vermisste ihren Stab erneut, mit dem dies noch besser geklappt hätte. Dann dreht e sie eine Viertelpirouette, schoss ihm im gleichen Moment einen kleinen Frostblitz ins Gesicht, und schlug mit dem Schwert nach ihm, nachdem sie an seiner Seite gelandet war. 

 Sie erwartete alles, nur nicht dieses schallende Lachen, das von den Wänden widerhallte, als ihr Schlag ins Leere traf, sie ihr Gleichgewicht verlor und stolperte. „Himmel“, murmelte sie, und fing sich nur ganz knapp, nachdem sie einen Moment lang ernsthaft drohte, zu Boden zu fallen. Das hölzerne Übungsschwert glitt ihr aus den Händen.

 Leyan befand sich auf mysteriöse Art und Weise nun plötzlich hinter ihr. Sie drehte sich um, und funkelte ihn an. „Madame, ihr spielt mit unfairen Mitteln. Das kann ich auch“, er schmunzelte. „Aber es zeigt, dass ihr auf dem richtigen Wege seid.“  „auf dem richtigen Weg?“, sie klaubte das Schwert vom Boden auf und blickte ihn verständnislos an. Was meinte er bloss damit? „Um wahrlich offensiv kämpfen zu können, braucht es Wut.“ „Wut?“, wiederholte sie das Wort, und kam sich im gleichen Moment dämlich vor. Wie einer der Senegal-Papageien, die die Blutsegelpiraten züchteten, und die manchmal fähig waren, die Sprachen ihrer Besitzer zu imitieren.

 „Kommt. Für heute habt ihr definitiv genug trainiert. Setzen wir uns doch wieder.“ Sie nickte, verstaute beide Übungsschwerter auf dem Waffenständer. Dann gingen sie gemeinsam wieder zu der Bank zurück, auf die sie sich auch schon vorher gesetzt hatte.

 Kaum hatten sie sich darauf niedergelassen, erklang auch schon wieder die erstaunlicherweise immer noch ruhige Stimme Leyans. „Wie ich schon sagte, um wahrlich offensiv kämpfen zu können, braucht ihr Wut.“ „Aber ist Wut nicht etwas Schlechtes?“ „Nur wenn sie unkontrolliert ist.“ Seine Finger fuhren durch sein Haar. „Unkontrollierte Wut bedeutet, dass ihr selber unkontrolliert seid. Aber da ihr als Magierin wohl kaum je unkontrolliert in einen Kampf geht, wisst ihr, was der Unterschied ist.“ Ylaria nickte. „Wut dient jedoch dazu, euch auch überwinden zu können, tatsächlich anzugreifen. Am besten funktioniert es, wenn ihr einen Moment, eine Person oder sonst etwas, was euch wütend gemacht habt, konserviert, ein Bild vor eurem Inneren Augen entstehen lässt, dass ihr immer wieder aufrufen könnt.“ 

 „Um sie zu benutzen, wenn’s mal notwendig ist?“ „Genau, so ist es“, Leyan lächelte sie an. „Das hat ja vorhin schon ganz gut geklappt. Darf man fragen, was ihr euch vorgestellt habt?“ „Ach.. nur.. nur eine bestimmte Person“, sprach Ylaria bemüht kontrolliert. Dann wandte sie das Gesicht ab.

 Sie konnte einem Wildfremden kaum erzählen, wer sie so wütend machte, auch wenn der Fremde durchaus nett zu ihr gewesen war, und ihr Schicksal teilte. Es ging niemanden etwas an, dass Verians Gehabe ihr so sehr auf die Nerven ging, dass seine Verehrung für Leireth sie einfach nur noch wütend machte, und dass ihr Herz jedes Mal ein Stückchen mehr starb, wenn er für sie keinen Blick mehr übrig hatte, weil seine Augen an Leireth klebten wie die klebrigen Überreste von Spinnenseide an den Kleidern. „Ah“, sprach Leyan, auf dessen Gesicht sich erneut ein Schmunzeln zeigte. Bildete Ylaria sich dies ein, oder war das Lächeln fast schon wissend? Schnell fuhr sie sich mit der Hand über das Gesicht.

 „Uff.. aber ich muss sagen, das hat sich gelohnt. Auch wenn ich mich vermutlich ziemlich ungeschickt angestellt habe, hm?“, versuchte sie vom Thema abzulenken. „Ungeschickt? Nicht wirklich. Man merkt nur, dass Ihr anderes gewohnt seid. Ihr solltet den Schwertkampf mit eurem Stab verbinden. Man könnte daraus sicher eine für euch optimal zugeschnittene Kampftechnik entwickeln. Ich denke da an eine Art, die Waffe in Kombination mit dem Stab je in Halbkreisen zu führen, so dass euch niemand mehr nahe kommt.“ Dankbar stürzte sich Ylaria in das Thema, und so sprachen sie beide noch eine ganze Weile über Schwertkampf und offensive Magie, bis die Sonne sich bereits gen Abend neigte.



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (8. September 2010)

„Ylaria, wo steckst du denn?“ Verians durchdringende Stimme riss sie aus ihrem leichten Halbschlaf, in den sie gefallen war, nachdem sie sich nach dem anstrengenden Morgen und dem ebenso anstrengenden Nachmittag hingelegt hatte. Mühsam öffnete sie die Augen, blinzelte. Verian rüttelte erneut am Griff der Tür ihrer Kammer, und schlug mit der Faust gegen die Tür. „Ylaria, bei der Sonne.. Wills du zu spät zu Feuerblüte kommen?“

 Kerzengerade fuhr Ylaria aus dem Bett auf. Feuerblüte. Die Besprechung. Ihre Bitte, zu ihnen zu kommen. „Ich will dich ja nicht stressen, Ylaria, aber wir haben noch genau fünf Minuten, also schwing dein Hinterteil aus dem Bett, und steh endlich auf.“ Ylaria sprang aus dem Bett, rief „Komme“, und blickte im Raum umher, ob sie etwas Anziehbares fand. Sie seufzte, als sie mit einem Kamm zweimal durch die kurzen blonden Haare fuhr, so dass sie wenigstens einigermassen nach Frisur aussahen. Sie konnte nur hoffen, dass man dachte, sie hatte Stunden gebraucht um die Haare so gekonnt zu arrangieren, dass sie aussahen, als käme sie direkt aus dem Bett. Was sie normalerweise tat. Schnell griff sie nach einem Oberteil und einer einfachen Schwarzen Hose, und schlüpfte hinein, rieb sich über das Gesicht und trat dann zur Tür, um sie zu öffnen.

 Verian und Leireth schlüpften in die enge Kammer, beide trugen ihre prunkvollsten Anziehsachen, und hatten den Wams des Silberbunds übergestreift.

 „Herrjeh, Ylaria, was machst du denn?“, sagte Verian. Leireth schmunzelte nur, und öffnete Ylarias Schrank, wühlte darin herum. Ylaria wurde leicht rot, und murmelte etwas von „Übungsstunde“ und „war so müde“, ehe sie verstummte, als Ylaria ihr die königsblaue Robe vor den Körper hielt, sie prüfend musterte. „Nein, bitte nicht, Leireth,“ ächzte Ylaria. „Ylaria, wir werden vermutlich auf einige höhere Silberbundler treffen. Du kannst doch nicht in Lumpen dort auftauchen, auch wenn ich weiss, dass du lieber Hosen trägst. Also..“ Sie drückte ihr den Kleiderbügel mit dem einzigen Kleid, welches Ylaria besass, in die Hände, und befahl Verian mit einem Handzeichen, das Zimmer zu verlassen. Dieser grummelte und schlug die Tür im Hinausgehen hinter sich zu.

 „Ausziehen“, sagte Leireth. „Komm schon, sie hat doch nichts davon gesagt, dass es irgendwas Festliches wird“, wehrte Ylaria sich schwach. „Sicher nicht. Das hätte sie niemals. Das ist doch auch wieder so eine Art Test. Aber weisst du, wenn man ab und zu über seinen eigenen Horizont hinausschauen würde, und sich auch mit anderen Wesen als bloss Elfen unterhalten würde, hätte man vielleicht vernommen, dass heute Abend ein Fest ansteht.“ Gehorsam zog Ylaria sich aus, bis sie nur noch in der Unterwäsche da stand, und schlüpfte in das Kleid. Leireth trat hinter sie, und begann es zuzuschnüren, zog dabei etwas stärker an der Schnürung, als notwendig gewesen wäre. „Ein Fest?“ „Exakt, ein Fest. Oder eher ein kleines Dinner für die ganz hohen Tiere.“ „und wie kommt du darauf, dass wir dort teilnehmen werden?“, fragte Ylaria, eine Augenbraue kritisch hochgezogen. „Keine Ahnung, aber es könnte sein. Vor allem da Feuerblüte und Tyballin daran teilnehmen. Windläufer auch, samt Kind und Kegel.“ Ylarias Mund klappte auf. „Heiliges Licht.“ „Genau.“ Leireth musste schmunzeln, und zupfte das Kleid zurecht, so dass es korrekt sass. „Kann nie schaden, einen guten Eindruck zu machen“, sprach sie dann. „Jetzt noch Schuhe.. Besitzt du überhaupt etwas anderes als Lederstiefel?“ Ihre Nase kräuselte sich, als Ylaria lachte. „Natürlich, wär ja nicht mein erstes Dinner, Bankett oder sonstwas.“ „Dann beeil dich, wir haben sowieso schon Verspätung. Und wisch dir gefälligst die Augen aus, in deinen Augenwinkeln klebt noch der Schlaf.“ Leireth rauschte hinaus, und Ylaria folgte ihr, sobald sie in die feinen Damenschuhe geschlüpft war, die sie nur so selten trug.

 Es war nicht so, dass Ylaria keinen Sinn und Geschmack für Mode hatte. Ihre Stoffrüstung pflegte sie akkurat und gewissenhaft, und sorgte stets für einen perfekten Sitz. Ihr Gesicht war meistens dezent geschminkt, und ihre Haare einigermassen zurechtgemacht. Dennoch war es ein Unterschied, ob man in edlen Roben herumstolzierte, oder ob man Hosen und Blusen trug, die Ylaria eindeutig bevorzugte.  So war sie definitiv auch froh gewesen, als es Mode wurde auf Roben zu verzichten, selbst unter den reinen Magiern, die nicht auf körperliche Kampftechniken zurückgriffen.

 Während sie durch die Gänge gingen, mit angemessener Eile aber nicht hastig, schweiften Ylarias Gedanken ab zu dem ereignisreichen Vormittag. Sie hoffte, Leyan Sonnenhoffnung erneut zu treffen, denn sie spürte, dass das einfache Kampftraining sehr wirkungsvoll war, und sie von dem gut aussehenden Elfen einiges lernen konnte, was das Kämpfen mit Schwertern anging. Auf jeden Fall schien er zuverlässiger zu sein als Verian. Kurz schweifte ihr Blick zu ihrem besten Freund, der seine Augen natürlich auf Leireth hatte, die in ihrer Robe, die ihr gewiss auf den Leib geschneidert worden war, sehr weiblich wirkte. Sie seufzte kurz, und liess sich einen Schritt zurückzufallen, um diesen Blick nicht mehr sehen zu müssen. In diesem Moment hätte sie Verian verfluchen können.



 Das Dreiertrüppchen passierte noch einen Flur, stiegen eine Treppe hoch zu den höher liegenden Gemächern, erreichten auch bald schon die Gemächer von Arkanist Tyballin. Vor der Tür standen zwei Wachen, die etwas pikiert dreinblickten, als die drei einmal nicht dienstlich da waren, sondern als geladene Gäste. Stimmengewirr drang durch die Tür, als sie eingelassen wurden. Ungefähr 15 Leute standen um einen schön gedeckten Tisch, hielten vereinzelt langstielige Gläser mit einer hellen Flüssigkeit angefüllt in der Hand, und unterhielten sich in Grüppchen. Sie erkannte mindestens drei Menschen unter ihnen, allesamt in den Roben der Kirin Tor gekleidet. 

 Kurz blieben die drei stehen, um sich zu orientieren, als auch schon Imenia Feuerblüte, ihr Leutnant, vor sie trat, und breit strahlend lächelte. Sie trug selber eine Robe aus einem türkis gefärbten, fein fallenden Stoff, von dem Ylaria vermutet, dass er Seide war. „Guten Abend ihr drei.“, sprach sie. „Habt ihr also auch hingefunden. Ich denke, Arkanist Melodir Tyballin kennt ihr bereits, hm?“ Tyballin war hinter sie getreten und musterte die drei Neuankömmlinge, schenkte ihnen ein höfliches Nicken. „Guten Abend, möge das Licht euch gnädig sein“, sprach Ylaria, und fand auf einmal ihre Haltung, die sie tausendmal eingeübt hatte, damals, als sie noch eine der Hauptattraktionen der Familie Silbersang gewesen war, damals, in ihrem verlorenen Leben in der ewigen Stadt.

 „Amüsiert euch gut, wir werden uns später unterhalten.“ Imenia lächelte erneut, dann hakte sie sich bei Tyballin unter, und schlenderte mit ihm davon. 

 Ylaria nutzte die Gelegenheit und blickte sich im Raum um. Dann trafen ihre Augen auf Leyan.

​ XXXX​


----------



## Melian (19. September 2010)

Dairean erblickte sie sofort in der Menge. Das Kleid in einem königsblauen Farbton, welches einfach geschnitten war, stand ihr hervorragend. Er schmunzelte. Er selber war in unscheinbare Grautöne gehüllt, das Beste, was sein Kleiderschrank herzugeben hatte, um seine Tarnung nicht auffliegen zu lassen. Rot und Gold waren definitiv nicht Farben, die ein Quel'dorei tragen würde, was ihm ein prüfender Blick in den Raum bereits zu Beginn des Abends sofort verraten hatte. Einzelne Verzierungen zeigten sich in der Farbe des Blutes, aber sie waren nicht die hauptsächlich vorzufindende Farbe, wie man dagegen auf einem Ball der Sin'dorei erwarten hätte können. 

 Er stand in einer Ausbuchtung eines Fensters, etwas abseits vom Trubel, und hielt ein Glas mit einer weiter nicht definierten Flüssigkeit in den Händen, vermutlich Wein. Man hatte es ihm gereicht, er hatte ein paar Mal offensichtlich daran genippt, wobei natürlich nichts über seine Lippen gekommen war, dann hatte er es nur noch zur Tarnung benutzt. Er hob es leicht, und prostete Ylaria über den Raum hinweg zu, schmunzelte leicht. Er sah, wie sie gerade ansetzte, sich zu ihm zu gesellen, als sie von ihren zwei Begleitern in Beschlag genommen wurde.

 &#8222;Herr Sonnenhoffnung?", sprach Imenia Feuerblüte, die sich zusammen mit dem Arkanisten wiederum genähert hatte. &#8222;Verzeiht, ich musste einige Leute begrüssen. Wollen wir das Gespräch fortsetzen?" Sie lächelte ihn an. Dairean erwiderte das Lächeln, und wurde wieder zu seinem eigenen Zwilling.

 &#8222;Aber natürlich, Lady Feuerblüte. Wo waren wir stehengeblieben in unserer Unterhaltung?"

 Dairean schob sich etwas mehr in die viereckige Ausbuchtung in der Wand, die links und rechts zwei kleine Sitzbänke hatte. Diese Art, die Fenster gleichzeitig zu geschützten Oasen zu machen, stammte von der massiven Bauweise der Menschen. In ihren Burgen gab es viele derartiger Erker, in denen vor allem die Damen des Adels und ihre Bediensteten ganze Nachmittage lang sassen, stickend, häkelnd und tratschend. 

 &#8222;Nun, wir waren bei dem Schreiben, welches ihr überbracht habt." Imenia zog ein gefaltetes Stück Papier aus ihrem Ausschnitt, betont langsam. Er liess seinen Blick einen Moment auf ihrem Dekolletee ruhen, um ihr die gebührende Aufmerksamkeit zu gewähren, die sie wohl auch erwartete, dann nutzte er den Raum und setzte sich ganz links in die Ecke, blickte kurz einmal aus dem Fenster, doch er erkannte im Dunkeln nichts. Imenia nahm neben ihm Platz, Tyballin setzte sich gegenüber hin, und schwieg weiterhin. Er musste sich vor dem Arkanisten in Acht nehmen, denn er war sich nicht wirklich sicher, ob dieser seine Tarnung vielleicht doch durchschaut hatte. Dairean unterdrückte den Drang, seine Augen zu reiben, zu tasten, ob der Illusionszauber noch intakt war. Einer der ersten Fehler, die man als ungeübter Spion begehen konnte, war es, den Sitz seiner Verkleidung, Tarnung, oder in seinem Falle der Illusion ständig zu prüfen.

 Er nickte. &#8222;Ja, das Schreiben von Arkanist Taelis. Ich hoffe, es war aufschlussreich." Zu seinem Aufgabenbereich hatte auch gehört, heikle Dinge unbemerkt zu entwenden. Und so war es ihm natürlich nicht schwergefallen, während seinem Aufenthalt auf dem noch immer chaotischen Turnierplatz an einige Dinge zu kommen. Vermutlich würde Arkanist Taelis niemals begreifen, dass seine persönliche Habe, die er sich hatte nachschicken lassen, wegen Dairean nicht ganz vollständig gewesen war. Da dieser aber geschickt war, hatte er neben dem wichtigen Siegelring und dem Stempel auch noch diverse andere wertvolle Habseligkeiten an sich genommen und sie bei einem niederen Bediensteten deponiert. Taelis würde gar nicht merken, dass jemand in seinem Name Briefe für ihn verfasste. < Einen Brief >, korrigierte Dairean seinen Gedankengang. Er hatte nur einen einzigen Brief gefälscht. 

 &#8222;Nun, es gibt euch sicherlich hervorragende Referenzen. Dennoch wissen wir nicht genau, warum ihr euch an uns gewandt habt.", fragte ihn Imenia. Des Arkanisten Blick lag weiterhin ruhig auf ihm.

 Dairean lächelte, und nippte erneut an seinem Glas Wein. &#8222;Es ist so, dass ich selten in Dalaran war, bisher. Mir war nicht klar, an wen ich mich am besten wenden sollte, und der Name Tyballin fiel einige Male, als ich am Turnier stationiert war. Taelis befahl mir dann auch, ich sollte euch das Schreiben überbringen." 

 Imenia nickte, und wechselte einen Blick mit Arkanist Tyballin. Der nickte nur. &#8222;Der Inhalt des Briefes ist euch nicht bekannt, so schliesse ich daraus." Dairean nickte. Imenia fuhr fort zu sprechen. &#8222;Aber tatsächlich hat Taelis mitgedacht. Wir können einen von eurer Sorte gebrauchen." 

 &#8222;Einen meiner Sorte?", sprach Dairean mit einem belustigten Unterton in der Stimme. Imenia grinste leicht, ebenso wie Tyballin. 

 &#8222;Nun, Taelis spricht von einem Späher, einem Fährtenleser, aber noch viel eher von einem Haudrauf, der in jeder Situation mindestens drei Lösungen zur Hand hat.", sprach Imenia, und wedelte mit dem Stück Papier. &#8222;Wie schmeichelhaft", Dairean entfuhr nun wirklich ein Lachen. &#8222;Ja, nicht wahr?", grinste Imenia. 

 Dairean schaute dann aber wieder ernst: &#8222;Ich nehme jede Mission an, Lady Feuerblüte." 

 Imenia nickte. &#8222;Taelis hat auch eure Einsatzgebiete und Missionen kurz aufgeführt. Ist es korrekt, dass ihr eine Zeitlang in der Drachenöde gedient habt?" 

 &#8222;So ist es. Ich war dort eine Zeitlang in der Feste stationiert, hatte aber vor allem Späh- und Kuriermissionen. Mit meinem Drachenfalken habe viele Male die Lüfte im Norden durchflogen." 

 Imenia nickte und strich sich eine der dunkelbraunen Strähne in das geflochtene und zu einer kunstvollen Frisur aufgetürmte Haar zurück. Dairean konnte nur raten, wie lange das Ganze gedauert und wie viel Nerven es ihre Kammerzofe kostet haben musste. Er hatte gar nicht gewusst, dass sich diese Hochelfen immer noch so prunkvoll herrichteten, obwohl sie dies doch gar so verachteten, aber vermutlich färbten die Gewohnheiten der Menschen, die den Elfen immer schon nachgeeifert hatten, auch auf die Silberbundler ab, die doch in Kontakt mit ihnen traten.

 Fast hätte er die folgenden Worte von Imenia überhört, als er fasziniert versuchte zu entschlüsseln, wie eine dunkelblaue Glasperle in ihrem Haar befestigt worden war. 

 &#8222;Seid ihr also auch fähig, Die Landschaften unter euch zu identifizieren und mit Karten zu vergleichen? Die Tatsache ist, dass wir einen Navigator brauchen. Jemand, der unsere Eskorte zum richtigen Ziel bringen kann. Wir gedenken nämlich zu fliegen, da die Fussreise zu beschwerlich ist, und wir würden zu lange brauchen."

 Dairean zog eine Augenbraue hoch, und nickte dann. Das konnte interessant werden. &#8222;Natürlich. Nicht in allen Gebieten kenne ich mich aus, aber in den meisten. Darf man fragen, wohin es euch verschlägt?" 

 In Imenias Gesicht trat ein Strahlen, als sie laut und klar sprach: &#8222;Zum Wyrmruhtempel."

 Dairean reagierte angemessen verblüfft. Für die beiden Quel´dorei musste es so aussehen, als wäre er erstaunt, dass man die Drachen besuchte. &#8222;Zu den.. Drachen?", stammelte er gekonnt. Imenia nickte, weiterhin strahlend. Und Dairean wusste, dass er sofort Magister Hathorel sprechen musste. Er war sich nicht ganz sicher, aber diese Neuigkeit konnte eigentlich nur bedeuten, dass der Silberbund tatsächlich annahm, dass dieses Relikt etwas mit den Schwesterklingen zu tun hatte.

 &#8222;Ja, wir bemühen uns um eine Audienz bei einem der Drachen, bevorzugt ein Rotdrache. Aber alles Weitere müssen wir euch leider vorerst verschweigen, denn es ist geheim. Ihr habt euch nur um die sichere Führung zu kümmern, und zu sehen, dass wir alle gut versorgt sind."

 Dairean besann sich, und legte einen Finger an die Lippen. &#8222;Aber natürlich, Lady Feuerblüte. Ich schätze, wenn wir gut ausgebildete Greifen oder Drachenfalken nehmen, dauert die Reise ungefähr drei bis vier Tage." 

 &#8222;So lang?" Imenia schürzte die Lippen.

 &#8222;Ihr könntet natürlich auch ein Portal öffnen, dann bräuchtet ihr keine Reisezeit", gab Dairean schnippisch zur Antwort. &#8222;Ihr seid doch eine Magierin, oder?"

 Imenia kräuselte die Lippen. &#8222;Wir haben selbstverständlich Reagenzien dabei, die es für diesen teuren und kraftaufwendigen Zauber braucht, sollte es notwendig sein, dass wir ihn einsetzen müssen. Doch es ist nicht so, dass wir Magier ständig und überall uns hin teleportieren. Wir würden zugrundegehen, wenn wir dies täten. Ausserdem könnte der Feind auf uns aufmerksam werden."

 Dairean nickte. &#8222;Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten zu reisen. Entweder wir folgen dem zerstörten Pfad der Titanen, der vom Kristallsangwald direkt zum Wyrmruhtempel führt, oder wir nehmen einen Umweg Das Problem ist, dass er die Tiere meistens etwas nervös macht. Der andere Weg würde über die Feste Wintergarde führen. Wir könnten natürlich auch im Osten entlang fliegen, aber dort ist die Horde stärker vertreten."

 Imenia musterte ihn prüfend, dann sprach sie. &#8222;Und was empfehlt ihr?"

 &#8222;Nun, mit dem Weg über die Titanenstrasse könnten wir einen Tag einsparen, doch wir werden keiner bewohnten Siedlung begegnen, und unsere Zelte im Freien aufschlagen müssen. Die Frage ist, ob ihr euch dies zumuten wollt. Bei der andern Route können wir einmal in Windläufers Warte im Kristallsangwald und einmal in der Feste selbst nächtigen, und nur einmal in der Wildnis." 

 &#8222;Hm.. bei der zweiten Route, wieso denn einmal in der Wildnis?"

 &#8222;Nun seht.. leider habe ich keine Karte dabei gerade. Aber wenn ihr die Tiere über den Gebirgszug zwingt, werden sie auf der anderen Seite zu müde sein, um noch die drei, vier Stunden bis zur Feste weiterzufliegen. Oder ihr hättet einen Ruhetag, den ihr in der Feste einplanen müsstet, was ärgerlich wäre."

 Imenia nickte daraufhin und seufzte. &#8222;Ich sehe, die Entscheidung hängt an mir. Aber ihr habt euch durchaus bewährt, Leyan Sonnenhoffnung. Ihr werdet uns auf unserer Expedition begleiten."

 &#8222;Vielen Dank, Lady Feuerblüte."

 &#8222;Ach, dankt mir erst, wenn ihr blaue Zehen habt und erfroren seid", grinste diese, bevor sie wieder Ernst wurde. &#8222;Ich möchte übermorgen starten. Bitte bringt mir eine Liste mit den Dingen, die notwendig sind, und die man auf 6 Flugtiere packen kann. Ihr habt euer eigenes, nehme ich an?"

 &#8222;Sechs Flugtiere? Wer begleitet uns denn noch?"

 &#8222;Das werdet ihr dann sehen. Morgen, zur zehnten Stunde des Tages, im Aufenthaltsraum. Man wird euch den Weg weisen. Und nun verzeiht uns. Wir müssen noch mit einigen hier sprechen. Ihr könnt euch ja etwas amüsieren." Imenia stand auf, und Tyballin, der bisher noch nichts gesagt hatte, sprach in einem ruhigen Ton: &#8222;Möge das Licht euch leiten." Dairean verbeugte sich tief, und unterdrückte die aufsteigende Galle, als er die Antwort sprach: &#8222;Euch ebenso, Lady Feuerblüte, Arkanist Tyballin." Erneut spürte er den Drang, seine Illusion zu prüfen, als er Tyballins starren Blick auf ihm spürte. Er liess sich nichts anmerken, lächelte tapfer. Als die beiden sich schliesslich abwandten, und durch das Gedränge sich wieder zu Ylaria, Verian und Leireth gesellten, die irgendwie leicht deplatziert unter der Schar illustren Gäste wirkten, fühlte er sich dennoch erleichtert. Er würde Hathorel morgen um einen doppelt starken Illusorischen Zauber bitten, und er würde sich auch eine Erklärung zurechtlegen, warum man eventuelle Reste von Felenergie an ihm spüren konnte. Falls etwas schiefging. Falls.

 Es durfte nichts schief gehen, doch er wollte auf alles vorbereitet sein. Und notfalls hatte er immer noch seine Dolche.



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (22. September 2010)

Ylaria genehmigte sich noch einen Schlucken des köstlich perlenden Gebräus, welches sich in dem langstieligen Glas befand, das ihr gereicht worden war. Sie hatte sich sagen lassen, es wäre so genannter Schaumwein, kultiviert in den Weinhügel im Wald von Elwynn. So weit war er hierhergeschafft worden, nur um die illustre Gesellschaft zu beeindrucken und zu verwöhnen. 

 Dann seufzte sie. Sie waren zwar begrüsst worden, aber Imenia und der Arkanist hatten es nicht für notwendig befunden, irgendwas zu erklären, und waren sehr zu ihrem Erstaunen in die Fensternische verschwunden, in der sie Leyan erspäht hatte. Was hatte der hübsche Elf denn hier verloren? War er am Ende so etwas wie ein hochrangiger Diplomat, oder irgendein anderes hohes Tier? Ylaria biss sich einmal auf die Lippen, als sie sich in der Überlegung verlor, dass sie einen wichtigen Quel’dorei beleidigt hatte mit ihrem profanen Wunsch nach Unterricht in der Schwertkunst. Dann zuckte sie mit den Schultern, und beobachtete aus dem Augenwinkel, wie Verian in ein Gespräch mit Leireth und einem Menschen vertieft war. Für einmal wirkte er nicht wie ein verliebter 50-jähriger, sondern durchaus erwachsen, als er über die Benutzung der Leylinien unter Dalaran sprach. Ganz sein Fachgebiet. 

 Sie beobachtete die drei eine Weile, und musste erstaunt feststellen, das Leireth offenbar ihre Meinung geändert hatte. Wo sie sich früher ständig fernhielt von Verian, um dessen Narretei nicht noch zu verstärken, hing sie nun an seinen Lippen. Ylaria genehmigte sich noch einen Schluck, und leerte damit das Glas, dann biss sie sich auf die Innenseite der Wange, wie sie es manchmal tat, wenn sie nachdenken musste. Es konnte natürlich sein, dass sie das alles hier falsch interpretierte und Leireth nur interessiert am Fachthema war, dennoch versetzte der Anblick, der sich ihr bot, ihr einen erneuten Stich im Herzen. 

 Sie blickte sich im Raum um, entdeckte einen Bediensteten mit einem Tablett voller weiterer gefüllter Gläser mit der prickelnden Flüssigkeit, und entschloss sich dazu, sich von dem turtelnden Pärchen abzuwenden, und Nachschub zu holen. 

 Kaum hatte sie zwei Meter zurückgelegt, kam der Kellner ihr auch schon entgegen, und wechselte mit einem charmanten Lächeln das Glas aus, wovon sie erneut einen Schluck nahm. Von ihrer Position fast mitten im Raum, die sie nun eingenommen hatte, konnte sie die drei Elfen in der Fensternische besser beobachten, wie sie sich angeregt unterhielten. Oder zumindest sah sie Leyan und Imenia sprechen. Der Arkanist war entgegen seiner üblichen Laune anscheinend nicht besonders gesprächsfreudig, und schwieg den grössten Teil der Unterhaltung. Ylaria seufzte, und gesellte sich wieder zu Verian, Leireth und dem ihr unbekannten Menschlichen Magier, der ihr als Anthony McLauren vorgestellt wurde. 



 Sie schätzte, es vergingen ungefähr 15 Minuten, bis die Unterhaltung in der Fensternische vergangen war. Sie hatte mittlerweile das zweite Glas ausgetrunken und spähte schon nach einem neuen, als ihre Befehlshaberin und der Arkanist zu ihnen traten. Imenias Gesicht zierte ein zufriedenes Lächeln, der Arkanist sah aus, als würde er jeden Moment jemanden anbrummen und die Augen verdrehen.

 „Sooo, da sind wir. Verzeiht, wir waren gerade mitten in einem Gespräch als ihr kamt. Oh, guten Abend McLauren.“ Imenia verbeugte sich leicht, der Mensch tat es ihr gleich und versuchte sich an einem so tiefen Bückling, dass er fast stolpern musste.

 Ylaria unterdrückte ein Kichern, und blickte Verian an, dem es nicht anders ging.

 „Sehr erfreut Madame, schön, dass ihr auch hier seid, ehm...“, stotterte der Mensch. 

 „Ich bin ebenso erfreut. Wisst ihr, es wäre mir eine Ehre, wenn wir zu gegebener Zeit unser Gespräch weiterführen würden, das über die Benutzung von Transmutation in der Alchemie, aber nun müsst ihr uns kurz entschuldigen. Ich habe mit den dreien hier eine kurze Unterredung zu führen.“ Sie schenkte dem Menschen ihr charmantestes Lächeln, und man konnte fast sehen, wie dieser vor ihr schmolz vor Anbetung. Dann nickte er gehorsam und entfernte sich.

 Schlagartig verlor sich Imenias Lächeln und sie wandte sich an ihre drei ihr untergebenen Magierwachen. „So. Jetzt können wir auch endlich zum Punkt kommen. Ich wollte euch nicht so lange festhalten.“ Sie strich sich eine Strähne zurecht, die sich im Verlauf des Abends einige Male aus ihrer prunkvollen Frisur gelöst hatte. „Ich wollte euch darüber informieren, dass wir im Verlauf der nächsten Tage, vermutlich übermorgen in der Früh, aufbrechen zu einer Reise. Eine Eskorte. Deswegen liess ich euch alle üben.“

 Kurz liess sie die Worte wirken, ehe sie nachsetzte. „Was genau wir als Ziel haben, wen wir eskortieren, das werdet ihr alle morgen früh erfahren. Dann werde ich euch genauer informieren.“

 „Zu Befehl, Magistrix Feuerblüte“, sagten die drei wie aus einem Munde. Ylarias Herz begann schneller zu klopfen. Eine Mission! Kurz tauschte sie einen Blick aus mit Verian, und lächelte leicht. Dieser erwiderte die Geste, lächelte breit. 

 „Allerdings.. war ich mir etwas unsicher, was die Anzahl und die Tüchtigkeit der Wachen angeht, die uns begleiten. Zuerst wollte ich nur euch zwei mitnehmen.“ Sie deutete zuerst auf Ylaria und Verian. „Doch dann begriff ich, dass ihr drei zusammenarbeiten könnt, und dass drei einen besseren Schutz abgeben als zwei.“ Ylaria spürte, wie ihre Wangen leicht rot wurden, und biss sich wieder auf die Innenseite der Wange.

 „Wie dem auch sei.. Morgen früh. Begleiten wird uns ein Späher und eine Priesterin des Lichts, desweiteren auch ein gepanzerter Offizier des Sturmwinder Heeres, einfach zu unserem Schutze. Morgen erfahrt ihr mehr. Und nun.. amüsiert euch. Das Dinner wird in wenigen Minuten serviert, am unteren Tischende findet ihr drei Plätze auf euren Namen.“ Sie lächelte gutmütig, und sah, wie drei Augenpaare simultan anfangen zu leuchten.

 „Danke, Madame Feuerblüte“, sprach Verian schliesslich, und senkte den Kopf tief, legte die Hände zusammen dabei. „Es ist uns eine grosse Ehre, und wir werden unsere Aufgabe gut erfüllen.“

 „Das erwarte ich von euch. Das, und nichts anderes.“ Mit diesen Worten ging Imenia davon. Der Arkanist folgte ihr auf dem Fusse. Kaum war sie drei Meter weg, entfuhr Leireth ein kleiner Jubelschrei. Verian und Ylaria grinsten breit. Dann fassten sich die drei Kameraden an den Schultern, umarmten sich, und lachten gemeinsam. Es war zwar nicht der erste Auftrag, den sie bekamen, aber besser als hier Wache zu stehen allemal. 

 Ylaria sah nicht, wie Leyan verschwand. Als sich ihr Blick während dem Dinner noch einmal auf die Fensternische richtete, konnte sie niemanden erkennen. Schade drum. Sie hätte den Elfen mit den fransigen rotbraunen Haaren gerne noch einmal getroffen, zumindest um ihm zu danken für seinen Unterricht.



XXXXX​


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. September 2010)

Also, ich habe die Geschichte bis hierher gelesen und muss sagen, sie ist erste Sahne. Stimmig und flüssig geschrieben, keine
Anfängerfehler, und nur ein paar Rechtschreibfehler, zumeist vergessene Satzzeichen. Besser als alles, was ich geschrieben 
habe, und nun ja. Ich hoffe auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Richard


----------



## Melian (25. September 2010)

Vergessene Satzzeichen und Rechtschreibfehler sind meistens eher Vertipper. Ich bitte um Verzeihung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr sollte bald kommen. Die Geschichte ist noch nicht am Ende.


----------



## Melian (13. Oktober 2010)

_OOC: Pünktlich zum Patchtag mehr Lesefutter - ich entschuldige mich, dass es so lange gedauert hat. Ich war beschäftigt. Viel Spass beim Lesen! Melian_


 Dairean stand einfach still. Einzig seine Augen folgten dem Magister, welcher sich über die Schläfen rieb und unruhig im Zimmer auf und ab ging. Magister Hathorel rieb sich mit einer Hand stetig über das Kinn, die andere lag auf dem Rücken. Es schien, als wolle er einen Pfad in den steinernen Boden treten. Dairean grinste bei dem Gedanken daran, doch das Lächeln verlor sich sogleich, als er Hathorels Blick auf sich spürte. Der Magister hatte nach einem Weinglas gegriffen, einen Schluck getrunken, und ihn dann gemustert. Ausgerechnet in dem Moment, wo er gelacht hatte. Dairean liess sich nichts anmerken, und erwiderte den Blick.

 „Grinst nicht so, Sonnenhoffnung. Ich glaube, ihr unterschätzt die Lage“, blaffte der ihn prompt an, und nahm noch einen Schluck aus dem Weinglas. Dairean seufzte innerlich. Hathorel war eigentlich ein relativ umgänglicher Zeitgenosse, aber er konnte Stresssituationen nur schwer aushalten, ohne ziemlich angriffslustig zu werden. „Sicherlich nicht, Magister. Die Lage ist ernst. Aber ich bin mir sicher, ihr werdet eine gute Lösung finden, ebenso wie ihr mir passende Befehle erteilen werdet. Ich kenne euch gut genug, Magister.“ Er lächelte versöhnlich, und prompt sprang der Magister drauf an, und lächelte ebenfalls. „Vielen Dank, Sonnenhoffnung. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Silberbund uns um Längen voraus ist.“ Hathorel seufzte und stellte das Glas zur Seite. „Ich wünschte, ich hätte früher davon erfahren, um dies alles besser zu planen. Aber ich fürchte, es bleibt uns keine andere Wahl, als euch zu schicken.“ 

 „Ich hätte es euch gerne früher gesagt, aber ich konnte mich erst jetzt zu den notwendigen Informationen vorarbeiten. Ich bin eine Weile auf dem Holzweg gelaufen, da ich nicht wusste, in wessen Obhut man das Paket gegeben hatte.“

 „Ich weiss, ich weiss, Sonnenhoffnung. Das lässt sich jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern. Also.. Zeigt mir doch noch einmal, wo diese Magistrix Feuerblüte ihre Routen zog.“ Hathorel trat zu dem runden Tisch in seinem Arbeitszimmer, auf welchem einiges an Material lag, kostbare Bücher, verschiedene Dokumente, Siegel. Alles relativ achtlos hingeworfen, und genauso achtlos schob Hathorel einfach eine Menge Dinge über die Tischkante, um Platz zu schaffen für eine Pergamentrolle, die fast den ganzen Tisch an Platz einnahm. Dairean trat neben Hathorel, und erkannte die Umrisse der Drachenöde. Es war die aktuellste aller aktuellen Ausgaben, ergänzt mit den Berichten der Postreiter, die in den Landen verkehrten, wilde und unbeugsame, unabhängige Gesellen, die Wind und Wetter zum Trotze mit ihren Flugtieren, zumeist mit wetterfesten Windreitern, ihre Aufgaben erledigten. 

 Hathorel befestigte die Karte an jeder Ecke mit einem speziell dafür vorhergesehenen Magnetischen Stein, damit sie nicht in sich zusammenrollte. Dann griff er in einen Behälter, und holte eine Handvoll roter und blauer runder Holzchips hervor, legte sie an den Rand der Karte. Dann griff er sich einen blauen und einen roten, legte beide nach Dalaran. 

 „Also.. Wo würde ihre erste Route hindurchführen, sagtet ihr?“

 Einige Zeit verging, in der sich Dairean Sonnenhoffnung und Jorith Hathorel mit bunten Spielsteinen und der Karte über Taktiken, Strategien und allen möglichen und unmöglichen Reiseverzögerungen unterhielten. 

 Schliesslich rieb sich Hathorel die Stirn und richtete sich wieder gerade auf, blickte Dairean an. „Ich weiss nicht so recht. Beide Routen nehmen sich nichts.“ „Mit Verlaub, sind den die Routen wirklich wichtig? Was soll ich überhaupt tun? Wollt ihr, dass ich das Artefakt entwende?“

 Hathorel hielt eine Weile inne. „Das steht tatsächlich zur Debatte. Aethan hat mir hierbei völlig freie Hand gelassen. Sein Auftrag ist jedoch klar: In Besitz bringen des betreffenden Relikts, sofern es sich als wertvoll erweist oder aber, den Silberbund in Verruf bringen...“ „Wenn es sich als Fälschung herausstellt“, beendete Dairean Hathorels Satz. Er hatte ihn schon öfters gehört. „Ich weiss, ja.“ Hathorel nickte. „Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob es tatsächlich wertvoll ist. Und da der Silberbund diese Frage auch nicht ausreichend klären konnte, schlage ich folgendes Vorgehen vor.“ Fast unmittelbar wurde Hathorels Stimme noch etwas leiser, so als fürchte er Lauscher in seinem Quartier. „Bleibt im Hintergrund, solange bis die Echtheit des Relikts bestätigt oder abgelehnt worden ist. Bis der Wissensstand des Bunds grösser ist als der bisherige.“ Dairean nickte wortlos. „In diesem Falle also geleitet ihr die Gruppe auf dem schnellsten Wege in Richtung des Wyrmruhtempels, um selbst zu erfahren, was ihnen dort mitgeteilt wird. Vielleicht schafft ihr es ja sogar, dabei zu sein, wenn sie die Audienz haben.“ 

 „Davon dürfen wir aber nicht ausgehen“, sprach Dairean. „Nein, wahrlich nicht. Aber ihr habt sicherlich eure Methoden, um an die Informationen zu kommen“, erwiderte Hathorel und grinste leicht. Daireans Mundwinkel bogen sich leicht nach oben. „Aber sicherlich, Magister Hathorel.“ „Gut. Falls sich das Artefakt als echt erweist, falls der unmögliche Fall eintritt, dass Dämmersuchers Klinge gefunden wurde, dann lautet der Befehl, es unverzüglich in eure Gewalt zu bringen, koste es, was es wolle. Ich schlage euch vor, dann den schwierigeren Weg zu nehmen, der einige Gefahren birgt, die man auch inszenieren kann.“ Dairean nickte ein weiteres Mal, wie er es schon unzählige Male an diesem Abend getan hatte. Hathorel entfernte sich von dem Tisch, auf dem noch immer die blauen und roten Holzchips auf der Karte lagen, und ging zu einem Schrank, kramte darin herum, während er leise murmelte: „Ich gebe euch noch .. Ja.. hier sollte es irgendwo sein.. sehr nützlich..“

 Dairean schaute derweil noch einmal auf die roten und blauen Chips, und er ertappte sich dabei, wie er einen blauen Chip von der gruppe entfernte, und ihn zu dem einzigen roten Chip legte, der ihn selber darstellen sollte. 

 Nur wenige Minuten später wischte Hathorel die Chips beiseite, und legte ein rundes Objekt auf die Tischplatte, direkt auf die Karte. „So, ich habe es noch gefunden.“ „Magister, was ist das?“ „Das ist ein magiebetriebenes arkanes Kommunikationsgerät.“ „Ein.. was?“ „Eine wunderbare Erfindung, seht her.“ Hathorel drückte einen Knopf und sprach eine Formel für einen einfachen Illusionszauber, und drückte dann die Fingerspitzen in zehn kaum sichtbare Mulden an der Seite des ovalen bronzenen Gerätes. „Hiermit binde ich dieses Kommunikationsgerät an mich.“, sprach er dann, und schliesslich drückte er es Dairean in die Hände. „Wenn ihr einfache Illusionsmagie darauf wirkt – da solltet ihr selbst dazu imstande sein – dann wird es aktiviert, und ich werde einen Zauber meinerseits wirken, und ein kleines Abbild wird auf der oberen Fläche erscheinen. Ihr werdet so mit mir kommunizieren können. Natürlich nur begrenzt, es kostet recht viel Kraft, die Illusion aufrecht zu erhalten, denn es ist quasi eine teilweise Teleportation. Also benutzt es nur im Notfall.“ „Aber Magister, das ist doch relativ gefährlich“, sprach Dairean. „Wenn sie mich durchsuchen oder so, und herausfinden, was es ist..“ Hathorel unterbrach ihn. „Dann werden sie mit Grossmutter Sonnenhoffnung in Sturmwind reden.“ „Grossmutter Sonnenhoffnung?“, gluckste Dairean amüsiert. „Ja. Ich habe meine Möglichkeiten zu sehen, wer den Zauber wirkt. Ich kenne eure magischen Strukturen gut genug, um sie von anderen zu unterscheiden. In diesem unwahrscheinlichen Falle würde ich natürlich eine andere Illusion erscheinen lassen, die den Anschein erweckt, ihr habt bloss Heimweh.“ Dairean nickte, und betastete das Gerät noch eine Weile. Das war tatsächlich etwas sehr praktisches, und würde ihm wohl sehr nützlich sein bei der Expedition.



  Es war fast Morgengrauen, als sich Dairean schliesslich nach einer langen Unterredung aus dem Quartier des Magisters stahl, um noch einige Stunden Schlaf in seiner Silberbundschen Kammer, die ihm zugewiesen worden war, zu erhaschen, bevor er ausgeschlafen zu dem geplanten Treffen erscheinen musste. 



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (13. Oktober 2010)

Zum dritten Male an diesem jungen Morgen schlug Verian ihr auf die Finger. Ylaria seufzte, als sie aufhörte, an den Nägeln zu knabbern. Diese Unsitte hatte sie eigentlich seit ungefähr einem Jahrhundert abgelegt, doch heute war alles anders. Sie spürte, dass ihnen etwas bevorstand, was weitaus grösser war, als es den Anschein hatte. Leireth, sie und Verian warteten bereits seit einer halben Stunde im Aufenthaltsraum. Vor der Tür stand ein bulliger Mensch in einer Plattenrüstung offenbar Wache – denn er hatte niemanden einlassen wollen ausser den drei Magierwachen. Die anderen der Einheit mussten ihr Frühstück woanders einnehmen, was sie denn auch murrend und widerstrebend getan hatten. 

 Die Tür öffnete sich ein weiteres Mal und eine Menschenfrau trat ein. Sie lächelte den drei Elfen zu, und verbeugte sich dann. Ylaria musterte die Frau, die in eine einfache, aber gut schützende Robe gekleidet war, wie gemacht für den harten Winter, aus wärmender Wolle. Darüber prangte ein Wams in den Farben der Allianz. Die Kapuze war nach hinten geklappt, und sie trug einen kleinen Streitkolben und ein Buch um ihre Hüften geschlungen, ebenso wie einige Phiolen und auch einen Dolch. „Möge das Licht euch segnen, verehrte Anwesende.“, sprach sie den traditionellen Gruss, den die Elfen erwiderten. Sie musste eine Priesterin sein, eine Kräuterkundige der grossen Kathedrale von Sturmwind. „Mein Name ist Brionna Tallys, Priesterin der Kirche des Lichts“, sprach sie mit einer weichen und sanften Stimme, die ihrer etwas pummeligen Figur durchaus entsprach. Noch bevor sich Brionna setzen konnte, oder sich die Elfen vorstellen konnte, trat Imenia Feuerblüte durch die Tür, nahm die menschliche Wache sogleich mit rein. Ein weiterer Elf trat hinter ihr in den Raum, drehte der kleinen Gesellschaft aber sogleich den Rücken zu, um die Tür zu schliessen. Ylaria wollte den Blick gerade abwenden, als er sich wieder ihr zuwandte, und ihr ein gewinnendes Lächeln schenkte. „Leyan?“, entfuhr es ihr. „Was tut ihr denn hier?“ Kurz starrte sie ihn an, bevor sie sich besann, dass dies tatsächlich sehr unhöflich war, und sie beschämt die Augen abwandte. „Ehm.. verzeiht.“

 Leyan schmunzelte, und setzte sich flugs neben sie an den Tisch. „Ja, das ist gut, setzt euch. Wir haben einiges vor uns, glaubt mir. Also, setzt euch hin, so gut es geht. Ja, ich weiss, dass ihr euch nicht setzen könnt mit Rüstung, Hammerschmied.“ Magistrix Feuerblüte warf dem Menschen einen kurzen amüsanten Blick zu. Der jedoch brummte nur etwas in seinen mausbraunen Bart. Tallys nahm neben Imenia Platz, dies ich ebenso auf einen der Stühle setzte. Der Mensch, der als Hammerschmied angesprochen worden war, stellte sich direkt an den Tisch, neben Verian und Leireth. 

 „Ihr wisst alle, warum ihr hier seid. Wir haben einen Auftrag. Und wir werden alle zusammenarbeiten, dass dies schon einmal klar ist.“ Feuerblüte blickte nach und nach ein jedem in die Augen. „Wir haben hier drei hervorragende Magister. Ylaria Silbersang, Verian Himmelswispern und Leireth Himmelsflamme.“ Sie deutete nach und nach auf die Angesprochenen, während der Mensch einmal amüsiert etwas von „heissen ja alle gleich“ brummelte, und prompt dafür einen scharfen Blick kassierte. „Connell Hammerschmied, vergesst nicht, dass ihr hierfür bezahlt werdet. Also hütet eure Zunge.“ „Ja doch M’lady. Verzeiht“, brummte er. Imenia wandte sich wieder zu den anderen. „Der Herr hier heisst Connell Hammerschmied und er ist unser Mann fürs Grobe. Er versteht sich hervorragend darauf, Dinge zu schützen, und ist ein Meister der Kriegskunst. Er wird uns ebenso auf unserer Expedition begleiten wie die heilende Hand Brionna Tallys, die für unser Seelenheil sorgen wird.“ Brionna lächelte milde. „Und um eure Wunden, aber wir wollen beim Licht beten, dass derartiges nicht notwendig sein wird“, ergänzte sie Imenias Worte, die nur nickte. „Schliesslich haben wir hier Leyan Sonnenhoffnung. Er hat sich bereit erklärt, uns auf unserer Expedition zu leiten. Er kennt die Drachenöde wie kein zweiter, ist aber um einiges verlässlicher als die unabhängigen Kurierreiter, die nur aufs Geld aus sind.“ Leyan nickte, und lüftete einen imaginären Hut zum Grusse, immer noch an der Tür stehend. Doch dies fiel kaum mehr jemandem auf. Sie waren alle still und blickten, nein starrten Imenia an. „Die Drachenöde?“, wagte schliesslich Verian zu fragen. „Was verschlägt uns dorthin?“ „Mh.. zu vieles werde ich euch nicht verraten, aber wisset dies: Wir brauchen Informationen über etwas, was wir gefunden haben. Es könnte eine mächtige Waffe sein, wenn sie in die Hände der richtigen – oder auch der falschen – Personen gerät, aber es könnte genauso gut nichts weiter erwähnenswertes sein.“ Synchron nickten die drei Elfen, Brionna sprach ein Gebet und faltete die Hände zusammen. „Nun, ich möchte, dass ihr für einige Tage packt. Das wichtigste sind warme Kleider. Die Drachenöde ist eines der kältesten Gebiete in Nordend, obwohl mancherorts auch seltsame Magie vorherrscht.“ Imenia formte in ihrer Hand einen kleinen Eiskristall und hielt ihn den anderen wie zur Darstellung hin. „Mh, dann sollten wir noch einmal die Frostschutzzauber üben“, sprach Leireth und blickte kurz zu ihren beiden Freunden links und rechts, die ihr sofort beipflichteten. „So ist es. Die allerhöchste Priorität liegt allerdings auf dem Artefakt, welches ich auf mir transportieren werde. Ich bin somit das am besten zu schützende Ziel. Aber vermutlich werden wir sowieso nicht auf viel mehr als Eis, Frost, Regen oder eine Kombination aller drei treffen. In der Drachenöde gibt es kaum Aktivität – die der Geissel mal ausgenommen. In unseren Stützpunkten ist man mit dem Kampf beschäftigt, ebenso ergeht es der Horde. Der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug hat einiges an Stärke gewonnen im Süden. Wir werden kaum grosse Mühe haben, zum Wyrmruhtempel vorzudringen.“ Imenia stand auf. „Packt genügend Proviant ein für die nächsten Tage. Wir werden einiges dabeihaben, aber was ihr persönlich präferiert, müsst ihr selber besorgen. Zelte und dergleichen obliegen mir zu organisieren. Ich will, dass ihr euch nun ausruht, und fit seid. Morgen früh zur siebten Stunde brechen wir auf.“ Sie blickte einen nach dem anderen an. „Hat noch jemand Fragen?“ 

 Alle schüttelten den Kopf. Leyan hatte ein leichtes Grinsen auf den Lippen, wie Ylaria bemerkte. Er musste schon vorher gewusst haben, wohin die Reise ging. Der Wyrmruhtempel. Ylaria fühlte eine ungeahnte Art Kribbeln in sich aufsteigen. Es war kindisch, es war töricht, es war unelfisch – aber sie freute sich wie ein kleines Kind auf das Abenteuer, welches ihnen bevorstand.



XXXXX​Ende des ersten Abschnitts​


----------



## Melian (15. November 2010)

Zweiter Abschnitt



 Erster Tag der Reise



 Ylaria drehte den Kopf leicht zur Seite, als Leyan ihr zuzwinkerte. Sie hatte gerade neben ihren üblichen Waffen auch eine Schwertscheide an die Halterung geschnürt, die das Gepäck sicher auf dem Greifen hielt. Viel hatte sie sonst nicht mitgenommen, so fiel dies wohl auf. Das Lederband, welches als eines von mehreren das Gepäck an Ort und Stelle auf dem Tier halten würde, wurde von ihr stramm angezogen, fast etwas zu stramm, und sie bemühte sich den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass sie sein Grinsen nicht gesehen hatte. Leider hielt ihn das nicht davon ab, zu ihr zu kommen. Immer noch das spitzbübische Lächeln auf den Lippen trat er nahe zu ihr an die Seite des Greifen, und legte eine Hand auf den Sattel. „Guten Morgen, Ylaria. Ich sehe, ihr habt vor, eure Kampfkünste auf der Reise zu vertiefen?“ Sie wandte sich zu ihm um, stemmte eine Hand in die Hüfte und versuchte möglichst ungerührt zurück zu lächeln. „Nun, wer wäre ich, wenn ich die Gelegenheit nicht nutzen würde, wenn ihr uns schon überraschenderweise auf dieser Reise begleitet, Meister Sonnenhoffnung.“ 

 Leyan lachte melodisch, als er nach dem Schwertgriff langte, die Waffe leicht aus der Scheide zog, und sie begutachtete. „Immerhin habt ihr solides Werkzeug mitgebracht. Damit werden wir arbeiten können. Und bevor ihr fragt, natürlich wäre es mir ein Vergnügen, euch weiterhin zu unterrichten. Ihr lernt schnell“, sprach er. Seine himmelblau schimmernden Augen lagen direkt auf ihr, und Ylaria fühlte erneut die Röte in sich aufsteigen. Schnell blickte sie um sich. 

 Verian hatte seinen Greifen bereits mit dem Notwendigsten bepackt, und hielt ihn am Zügel fest. Das Tier war ihm offenbar nicht ganz geheuer, denn er blickte es ab und zu skeptisch an. Ylaria musste schmunzeln. „Verian mag die Greifen nicht.. Das kann ja heiter werden“, sagte sie, mehr zu sich selbst. Leyan folgte ihrem Blick. „Er bevorzugt Drachenfalken nehme ich an?“ „Ja, dem ist so. Das tun wir eigentlich alle. Aber die wenigsten sind widerstandsfähig genug für diese Kälte. Wir haben nicht genug.“ Leyan nickte nur.

 Derweil ertönte aus Leireths Richtung ein Schimpfen. Sie versuchte gerade erfolglos mit Hilfe des Menschen ihr Gepäck zu verstauen, doch war es definitiv zu viel des Guten. Als ein Beutel erneut herunterfiel, seufzte Leireth, und wischte sich über die Stirn. Verian rief ihr etwas zu, was klang wie „Ich nehm das“, und eilte zu ihr hin, wobei er die Zügel des Greifen losliess. 

 „Oh je“, flüsterte Ylaria, als sie sah, wie Verians Greif sich langsam entfernte, und schon die Flügel streckte. Die Tiere waren eigentlich gut erzogen, dennoch testeten sie regelmässig bei neuen oder ihnen unbekannten Reitern ihre Freiheiten und Grenzen aus. Sie konnte die Zügel ihres eigenen Greifen nicht loslassen, denn sonst wäre dieser ebenso weggetrippelt wie Verians. Sie wollte schon etwas rufen, als sie Leyan sah, der mit grosser Geschwindigkeit zu dem flüchtigen Tier spurtete, und im letzten Moment die Zügel ergriff, bevor es in die Luft abhob. 

 Erneut setzte Ylaria an, etwas zu sagen, als ein einfaches Klatschen die morgendliche Stille auf dem Lande- und Flugplatz Dalarans durchbrach. Leyan hatte es geschafft, sein Kunststückchen genau dann vorzuführen, als Imenia Feuerblüte beschlossen hatte, ebendiesen Platz zu betreten. Imenia klatschte ein paar M al in die Hände, und würdigte so das Kunststückchen Leyans mit einem leichten Grinsen. Der verbeugte sich spielerisch, und grinste zurück, tippte sich an den nicht vorhandenen Hut zum Grusse.

 < Wie kann man nur soviel Glück haben >, schoss es Ylaria durch die Gedanken, als sie neben ihrem Greifen in Stellung ging, und ihrer Anführerin salutierte. Nur aus den Augenwinkeln sah sie, wie Verian zu seinem Greifen hastete, und ebenfalls Position annahm. Sie sah auch nicht, wie der stämmige Mensch eher nachlässig salutierte, und sich dann hinter die Priesterin schwang, die mit ihm einen Greifen teilte, da sie den Wunsch geäussert hatte, nicht allein fliegen zu müssen. 

 Ylaria baute sich vor dem Trupp auf, und blickte sie einzeln an. „Guten Morgen. Ich sehe, der Grossteil der Vorbereitungen für die Reise ist getroffen.“ Ylaria, Verian und Leireth sagten wie aus einem Munde die gleichen Worte: „Ja, Madame“, und salutierten zackig, während die anderen drei Teilnehmer der Expedition eine Mischung aus teilnahmslosen Blicken, Schmunzeln und mildem Lächeln zeigten. „Wunderbar. Wir starten in wenigen Augenblicken. Sonnenhoffnung?“, Imenia wandte sich an Leyan. „Ja?“, antwortete dieser.  „Ist mein Reittier bepackt und bereit?“, fragte sie ihn, und blickte ihn unverwandt an. Der senkte den Kopf leicht, und nickte. „Aber sicher, M´lady“, erklang seine Stimme. Er deutete auf einen Greifen, der etwas an der Seite stand, dessen Zügel von einem jungen Erwachsenen Menschen gehalten wurden, kaum 15 Winter alt. Imenia nickte. „Gut“, sagte sie, und wandte sich dann wieder an den Trupp. 

 „Ich habe mich entschieden, dass wir den sichereren Weg durch den Kristallsangwald fliegen. Unser heutiges Tagesziel ist der Aussenposten des Silberbunds, die Windläufers Warte, wo wir heute Abend erwartet werden. Die reine Flugzeit wird ungefähr vier bis fünf Stunden betragen, mehr ist den Greifen nicht zuzumuten. Zwischendurch werden wir einmal rasten, vermutlich am Fusse der Kristallschlucht.“ Während Imenia sprach, ging sie leicht auf und ab, die Hände hinter dem Rücken ineinander verschränkt. Sie hatte ihr kurzes Haar so gut es ging zurückgebunden, manche Strähnen fielen ihr dennoch in die Stirn, und gaben ihr ein verwegenes Aussehen. Als sie ihre Ansprache beendet hatte, blieb sie in der Mitte stehen, und zog die Kapuze hoch, die ihren Kopf gegen die kalte Luft wärmen würde. „Sitzt auf. Wir werten nun mit der Reise starten.“

 Auf den Befehl hin schwangen sich die drei Magierwachen auf ihre Greifen, ebenso trat Imenia selber zu ihrem Greif, doch sie erklomm den Greifen nicht sofort, sondern winkte jemanden zu sich. Während sich Arkanist Tyballin mit einer einfachen, viereckigen hölzernen Schatulle näherte, die durch ein Schloss gesichert war, hob Leyan die Hand zum Mund, und pfiff auf zwei Fingern zwei Töne, einer hoch, einer etwas tiefer. Und in dem Erstaunen des Trupps darüber, dass ein rotgolden schimmernder Drachenfalke sich den Weg von einem etwas höher gelegenen Platz innerhalb der Schwebenden Stadt direkt zu Leyan bahnte, indem er mit den kräftigen Flügeln schlug, und sich schliesslich in der Luft schwebend vor Dairean bewegte, verstaute Imenia Feuerblüte, Magistrix des Silberbundes, fast ungesehen das ominöse Relikt in der Seitentasche, die am Sattel des Greifen befestigt war. 

 Dairean schwang sich in den Sattel des Drachenfalken, dem die Kälte offenbar nichts auszumachen schien, beinahe zeitgleich wie Imenia sich auf ihren Greifen bequemte. Mit einem leisen „Ho“, gab er dem Drachenfalken einen kleinen Befehl und flügelschlagend erhob sich dieser in die eisigen Lüfte des Kristallsangwaldes. „Auf geht’s“, sprach er lauter, und dann erhob sich nach und nach ein Greif nach dem anderen in die Lüfte. Ylaria schlug ihre Kapuze zurück und drückte die Fersen in die Steigbügel, als ihr Greif die mächtigen Flügel ausstreckte, und schliesslich mit einem Satz vom Boden abhob. Sie nahmen ihren Kurs gen Westen auf.

XXXX​


----------



## Melian (17. November 2010)

Dairean raffte die Zügel zusammen und knotete sie gekonnt an den Knauf des Sattels, auf dem er sass. Dann griff er nach dem kleinen, ledernen Beutel, der als einer der wenigen nicht festgezurrten Teile seiner Ausrüstung lose umher baumelte, öffnete ihn freihändig, und griff sich eine Prise des braunen Pulvers, welches sich darin befand. Obwohl sich unter ihm der Kristallsangwald auftat, und er in freiem Fall ungefähr 400 Meter gestürzt wäre, schien es ihn nicht gross zu kümmern. Sein Körper bewegte sich wohl von langen Übungen mit den geschmeidigen Bewegungen seines Drachenfalkens mit, und er konnte sich diese Aktion erlauben. Er war von sich selbst überzeugt. Selbst wenn er stürzen würde, Phönix &#8211; so hatte er den Drachenfalken getauft &#8211; war klug genug, um seinen Reiter aufzufangen, sollte er wider Erwarten doch herunterfallen. 

 Er entschied sich dafür, das geriebene Pulver aus getrockneten Blutdisteln die Nase hochzuziehen, sein Zahnfleisch war schon bräunlich genug. Langsam fiel ihm nämlich keine Erklärung mehr dafür ein ausser schlechten Zähnen, die er aber nicht hatte. Er zog an der Schnur, und verstaute den Beutel wieder dort, wo er hingehörte, nahm die Zügel erneut in die Hand. 

 Als die Blutdistel zu wirken begann und ein angenehm prickelndes Gefühl von seiner Nase aus in den Mund und von dort an in seinen Körper steig, signalisierte die Reiterin hinter ihm auch schon mit einer Geste, dass sie landen wollte. Dairean orientierte sich kurz am Sonnenstand, und schätzte, dass es ungefähr eine Stunde vor dem Höchststand war. Es war also bald Mittag. Und wie vorgesehen kam auch schon bald die Kristallschlucht ins Blickfeld. 

 Nur wenige Minuten später landeten sie auf einer kreisrunden Lichtung zwischen wenigen der kargen Bäume auf dem gelblichgrünen Gras. Dairean liess sich elegant von Phönix´ Sattel gleiten, und verknotete die Zügel erneut. Phönix würde sich nicht weit entfernen, denn er war gut erzogen. Bei den nach und nach landenden Greifen war er sich da nicht so sicher. Gerade der Greif von Himmelswispern machte offenbar Probleme, und fast schon wäre der Elf ohne sie weitergeflogen.

 &#8222;Eh, Verian, machst du immer eine Ehrenrunde?", rief Ylaria spöttisch. Ihr Blick ruhte auf dem Elfen, der nach der endlich erfolgreichen Landung sich ziemlich unelegant im Steigbügel verhedderte, und fast auf den Boden fiel. In letzter Sekunde konnte er sich noch retten, strich sie die Haare in einer bemühten Geste zurück, und straffte sich etwas.

 Dairean schmunzelte, und wandte sich ab. Die Elfe hatte ihre Blicke sowieso nicht auf ihm, was er etwas bedauerlich fand. Es war immer gut, in den Feinden eine Verbündete zu haben. Freundschaften zu schliessen, natürlich gespielt, halfen einem guten Spion, zu Informationen oder zu Hilfestellungen zu kommen. Er hatte sie erkoren, ihm eine Freundin zu werden. Doch vorerst musste er sich um etwas anderes kümmern. Er hatte schliesslich einen Auftrag im Auftrag.

 &#8222;Lady Feuerblüte?" Er trat zu der Anführerin des kleinen Trupps hin, und schenkte ihr ein gewinnendes Lächeln. &#8222;Späher Sonnenhoffnung", erwiderte sie knapp und lächelte. &#8222;Wollt ihr hier länger rasten? Dann werde ich ein Feuer anzünden, und wir wollen etwas zu essen kochen."

 &#8222;Nun, bald naht die Mittagsstunde. Ich dachte, dass wir die Hitze &#8211; wenn man es so nennen kann &#8211; ausnutzen, und dann zur Mittagsstunde wieder weiterfliegen. Wie lange schätzt ihr haben wir denn noch bis zur Zuflucht?" Sie verstaute irgendetwas in einer Satteltasche, und drehte sich ihm dann ganz zu. Mit einer Hand schlug sie die Kapuze zurück und löste den Knoten im Haar, der ihr das wilde Aussehen gab, strich sich alles zurecht. < Madame ist wohl eitel>, dachte er. Dann räusperte er sich, schlug die Augen höflich nieder. &#8222;Das ist eine gute Idee, Lady Feuerblüte. Ich muss wohl noch einmal mit Phönix in die Luft, aber ich denke, wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dauert es noch ungefähr 3 Flugstunden, bis wir ankommen. Dann wären wir heute fünfeinhalb Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Eine Aufwärmübung für die Greifen. Morgen wird es dann anstrengender, wenn wir die Höhen erklimmen." Imenia nickte. &#8222;Nun denn. Lasst uns etwas Verpflegung zu uns nehmen."

 Sie ging an ihm vorbei, und trat in den Kreis der Abenteurer, die bereits auf dem Boden Platz genommen hatten, wobei ein jeder auf einer Decke, dem Umhang oder gleich dem Sattel seines Tieres sass. Connell hatte sich darum gekümmert, dass alle ein Plätzchen gefunden hatten, und war nun dabei, die Tiere zu versorgen. Obwohl der Mensch roh und unhöflich schien, war er doch einigermassen gewandter im Umgang mit den massigen Tieren, auf denen sie ritten.

 Dairean schmunzelte, wandte sich ab und begann, z wischen den Bäumen Holz aufzuklauben. 

 Das Hochgefühl, welches ihm die Prise Blutdistelstaub beschert hatte, hielt noch ein Weilchen an. Vor allem liess es ihn die Kälte besser vergessen. Er war sich der Kälte noch immer bewusst, doch war es nicht mehr der vorherrschende Gedanke in seinem Kopf. Stattdessen strich er hier und da herum, sammelte einen verdorrten Ast nach dem anderen. Getreu seiner Prinzipien immer noch wachsam, erlaubte er sich jedoch mit einem Teil seines Geistes etwas umherzuschweifen, dies und das zu denken. Einmal glaubte er ein hohes Lachen zu vernehmen, vom Lager her, und einmal kreischte auch Phönix nach ihm. 

 Als er wieder in die Runde zurücktrat, und wortlos einen Haufen Brennbares Material in die Mitte legte, schienen die anwesenden gerade in eine eifrige Diskussion vertieft. Während er das Holz zerkleinerte, und in dem aus Steinen geformten Ring aufschichtete, den wohl jemand klugerweise angelegt haben musste, tat er so, als bekäme er nichts mit. 

 &#8222;Wie kannst du sowas nur sagen", ereiferte sich Verian. &#8222;Tu nicht so, als ob du die Einzige wärst, die Familie verloren hat, Ylaria." 

 &#8222;Das hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt," erklang Ylarias hitzige Antwort. Leireth stocherte derweil mit einem Stock in der Erde herum. &#8222;Ich sagte nur, dass du ja noch Familie hast, du müsstest sie bloss überzeugen."

 &#8222;Überzeugen.. Wovon? Du denkst doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass mein Vater sich überzeugen liesse. Er hat dieses Teufelszeug schliesslich auch konsumiert."

 &#8222;Himmelswispern, ein jeder ist fähig zu erkennen, welch Verderbnis unsere Brüder und Schwestern eingegangen sind". Die Stimme Imenias erklang ruhig.

 Tatsächlich aber hörte er jedes einzelne Wort klar und deutlich, spürte Nuancen nach, erforschte den Klang der Stimmen und verglich sie mit den Aussagen. Er konnte sich eines Schmunzelns nicht verwehren. Er hatte bisher nie das Vergnügen gehabt, verbliebenen Hochelfen zuzuhören, wie sie über seinesgleichen redeten.

 &#8222;Aber sie selber. Weigern sie sich nicht, zu erkennen?" Verian blickte seine Anführerin an. Diese nickte bedächtig. &#8222;Ich komme öfters in Kontakt mit den verlorenen, die sich nun Sin´dorei nennen. Kinder des Blutes."

 Brionna Tallys, die Menschenfrau, mischte sich ein, während sie die Hände aneinander rieb. &#8222;Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf, Verian. Noch viel schlimmere Sünder haben zurück zum Licht gefunden. Und das Licht in seiner unendlichen Gnade wird ihnen verzeihen, und sie auf den rechten Pfad weisen." Fast schon simultan nickten Connell und Brionna. &#8222;Wahr gesprochen", erklang die sonore Bassstimme des Menschen. Brionna lächelte ihn an.

 Verian seufzte lang gezogen. &#8222;Ich wünschte mir bloss, ich wüsste genau, was aus ihnen allen geworden ist. Ich habe nur Kenntnis, dass mein Vater überlebt hat. Was aus meinen drei Brüdern geworden ist, mag nur das Licht wissen. Aber ich vermute, dass zumindest der jüngste überlebt hat. Der Taugenichts war ja nicht mal im Militär." 

 &#8222;Dann lohnt es sich aber nicht für ihn zu beten", sagte Ylaria trocken, und hauchte sich in die Hände. 

 &#8222;Es lohnt sich für alle zu hoffen, dass sie ihren grossen Fehler erkennen. Dass sie sehen, in welch falsche Hände sie geraten sind. Sie sollten sich und die ewige Stadt von alleine ausliefern und kapitulieren vor der Allianz.", erklang da die Stimme von Leireth, die sich das erste Mal in die Diskussion einmischte. Verian wandte sich ihr sofort zu und lächelte sie strahlend an.

 Während das Feuer langsam hochloderte, bemerkte Dairean erneut den wehmütigen Blick in Ylarias Augen. Verians Körperhaltung war Leireth zugewandt, die neben ihm sass, und er schien Ylaria zu ignorieren. Wäre die Wirkung der Blutdistel nicht langsam abgeklungen, hätte er vermutlich laut gelacht. So jedoch grinste er nur leicht, und stocherte in den Flammen herum. Eine klassische Dreiecksbeziehung. Elfe liebt Elf, der eine andere Elfe liebt. Na, wenn sich daraus nichts machen liesse. 

 &#8222;Da hast du allerdings Recht, Leireth." Verian versuchte den Worten mehr Gewicht zu geben, und sprach betont langsam. Je deutlicher Leireths Lächeln auf diese Bemerkung hin wurde, desto griesgrämiger blickte Ylaria. 

 &#8222;Wir dürfen aber auch nicht vergessen, dass sie Verräter sind.", warf schliesslich Imenia ein. Brionna fragte: &#8222;Verräter? Oh ja, das sind sie. Marschall Garithos hat gewusst, was er tat, als er sie einkerkerte. Man konnte ihnen von Anfang an nicht vertrauen, diesen Hoch..Ich meine.. Nun ja.. Ich meine diesem Sonnenwandererprinzen." Als sie ihren Fauxpas bemerkt hatte, wurde sie leicht rot. &#8222;Verzeiht, ich wollte niemanden beleidigen."

 Dairean liess das Feuer Feuer sein, und erhob sich, lief zwei Schritte und setzte sich demonstrativ neben Ylaria. Er schenkte ihr ein &#8211; so wie er hoffte &#8211; freundliches Lächeln. Wie zufällig berührte sein Knie ihren Oberschenkel, als er die Beine zu einem Schneidersitz faltete. Ylaria erwiderte das Lächeln kurz, doch es war nur ein gespieltes. Der Blick und wohl auch ihre Aufmerksamkeit lagen immer noch auf Verian. 

 &#8222;Nun, wie ihr wisst hatten wir auch unsere Schwierigkeiten, nachdem der Sonnenbrunnen zerstört worden war. Selbst die wir in Sturmwind ansässig waren, spürten sofort, dass uns etwas fehlte", sagte Imenia zu der übereifrigen Priesterin, die immer noch rote Wangen hatte. < Ob die Kälte ihre Wangen zusätzlich rosig färbt?>. Dairean schüttelte ob des absurden Gedankens den Kopf. 

 &#8222;Ja, dies sah ich. Ich behandelte einige im Hospital, die kaum mehr einen vernünftigen Gedanken fassen konnten, oder die pure Schmerzen erleiden mussten." &#8222;Ich bestreite nicht, dass wir Hochelfen von der Magie in gewisser Weise abhängig sind. Sie durchtränkt uns, sie nährt uns, und sie macht einen Teil unseres Wesens aus. Dennoch waren wir nie so korrupt, dass wir..", Imenia wurde von Leireth unterbrochen. &#8222;.. auf diese verfluchte dämonische Magie angewiesen waren". Leireths Stimme klang bitter und gleichzeitig sehr wütend. &#8222;Verräter. Allesamt. Pack. Wie konnten sie uns alle bloss so betrügen? Und dann..". Es war schon fast beeindruckend, die Verwandlung mit anzusehen. Offenbar war von allen Anwesenden hier Leireth die Fanatischste. Ausgerechnet. Dairean musste sich eingestehen, dass er sie unterschätzt hatte. Er hatte diese Rolle eher der Anführerin zugedacht gehabt, doch nun präsentierte sich Situation ganz anders. Leireth redete sich in Rage. &#8222;Und dann schliessen sie auch noch diese unheiligen Allianzen! Diesen Pakt mit.. Mit dem Verderben. Mit den Naga.. Wie kann man nur.. Unsere Vorfahren würden sich im Grab umdrehen, wüssten sie´s. Wie der Prinz das Andenken seiner Dynastie beschmutzte und mit den Füssen trat. Eine Schande! Verräter allesamt!" Schnaufend beendete sie die Rede, während sie die Hand wieder in den Schoss legte, die in ihrem Monolog immer wieder wütende Kreise geformt, mit dem Zeigefinger gedeutet und die Faust geballt hatte. 

 &#8222;Sagt ihr eigentlich nichts dazu, Herr Sonnenhoffnung?", fragte sie Dairean dann direkt, blickte ihm in die Augen, die Wangen immer noch gerötet.

 Alle Blicke richteten sich auf ihn.



XXXX​


----------



## Melian (19. November 2010)

Ylaria wandte nach Leireths Frage ebenfalls den Kopf zu Leyan. Sie ärgerte sich sowieso über Verian, und beschloss spontan, den Elfen von nun an mit Nichtbeachtung zu strafen. Sie strich sich eine Strähne des Haares hinters Ohr, natürlich vergebens, denn es rutschte sofort wieder nach vorne. Sie seufzte leicht in die Stille hinein, die sich breit machte.

 „Nun“, setzte der Angesprochene an, nachdem er mit dem Stück Holz, welches er in der Hand hielt, noch einmal im Feuer rumgestochert hatte. Ylaria drehte auch den Körper nun gegen ihn, und wurde leicht rot, als sie unbeabsichtigt ihren Oberschenkel an sein Knie drückte. Er schmunzelte ihr kurz zu, dann fuhr er sich mit zwei Fingern über das Kinn, leicht reibend. 

 „Verrat haben unsere Brüder und Schwestern begangen, das ist unbestritten. Töricht ist es, denen zu folgen, die nur Verrat und Leiden bringen können. Wir müssen uns auf die eigene Stärke verlassen können, wir müssen zusehen, dass wir uns wieder aufraffen, anstatt liegenzubleiben und zu jammern, dass wir verraten wurden.“ Er hob den Kopf leicht an, und bald erklangen die Worte mit einer entschlossenen Überzeugung. Er blickte jedem der Anwesenden einmal in die Augen. Auch Ylaria spürte zuletzt seinen Blick auf ihr, und kurz verharrten sie so. Sein Schmunzeln verwandelte sich in ein Lächeln.  Ylaria wurde leicht rot, und brach den Blickkontakt als Erste ab.

 „Aber was macht es für einen Sinn zu debattieren. Wir sollten lieber versuchen, die Abtrünnigen zu überzeugen davon, was das Wahre, das Einzige Gute ist, für uns Elfen. Wir müssen mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Wir können nicht leugnen, dass der wiederbelebte Sonnenbrunnen uns wieder Kraft gibt. Zumindest.. ich spüre es. Schliesslich sind wir ein Volk, und wir haben genug gelitten. Die Abtrünnigen sollten sich uns wieder anschliessen.“ Die letzten Worte sprach er etwas leiser, und fast wirkte er nachdenklich.  Stille legte sich wieder über den kleinen Kreis an Kampfgefährten, ehe Leireth schliesslich in die Hände klatschte, und lächelte. „Ihr habt es so schön poetisch formuliert, Her Sonnenhoffnung, da habt ihr Recht. Die törichten Blutelfen werden sich uns wieder anschliessen! Oder sie werden sterben, sterben bei dem Versuch, sich bei diesen Wilden gut zu stellen, und schliesslich sterben unter dem Ansturm der glorreichen Allianz!“ Imenia nickte, und sagte: „So soll es sein.“

 Leyan kommentierte die letzte Aussage nicht, liess das Schmunzeln erneut in seine Miene wandern, und stocherte wieder mit dem Ast im Feuer herum.

 „Könnt ihr das Gequatsche nicht mal lassen?“, maulte Connell. „Ich bin hungrig. Dafür haben wir doch einen Halt gemacht, oder?“  Ylaria musste lachen. „Wo ihr Recht habt, Herr Hammerschmied“, sagte sie, stand auf, und ging zu einem der Transportgreifen, holte für alle Brot und Käse heraus, und fing an, die Lebensmittel gerecht zu verteilen. Connell brummelte noch irgendetwas darüber,  dass es nichts Warmes gäbe, doch dann gab er sich seinem Schicksal hin, und verschlang seine Ration in mehreren grossen Bissen, ohne grossartig zu kauen.

 Ylaria setzte sich schliesslich wieder neben Leyan und reichte ihm seine Portion. „Danke“, sagte er, und ihr schien, als würde er sich etwas entspannen. Das war merkwürdig, befand sie, denn warum hätte er angespannt sein sollen? Sie beugte sich etwas zu ihm, und flüsterte leise: „Droht uns eine Gefahr?“

 Leyan zog eine Augenbraue hoch. „Eigentlich nicht. Habt ihr etwas Verdächtiges bemerkt?“ Ylaria schüttelte den Kopf und biss etwas von dem Käse ab. „Nein, eigentlich nicht, doch ich dachte mir gerade, dass ihr doch etwas arg angespannt wirktet.“ „Ich bin immer wachsam, M´lady“. Er schmunzelte. „Aber tatsächlich war ich etwas angespannt.“

 Ylaria verzog leicht das Gesicht, als sie den pappigen Käse herunterschluckte. Er war nicht gerade von bester Qualität. Vor allem war er viel zu fade, wenn es nach ihr ging. Er würde zwar dem Gaumen der menschlichen Gefährten munden, doch für elfische Geschmacksknospen war er zu wenig speziell.

 Sie spülte den Bissen mit einem Schluck aus der Feldflasche herunter. 

 „Aber warum denn?“, fragte sie schliesslich.

 „Ich bin kein guter Redner. Ich bin Kämpfer und Kurier. Kein Redner.“ Auch Leyan biss vom Käse ab, der ihm wohl besser schmeckte als ihr, denn er nahm sogleich einen zweiten Happen. 

 „Ach, das bin ich doch auch nicht. Aber darum geht es doch nicht unbedingt, oder? Sind ja keine politischen Reden oder so.“

 „Nein.. Wahrlich nicht.“, erwiderte er wortkarg und zerriss das Brot in zwei Stücke.

 Ylaria versuchte noch ein paar Mal, das Gespräch auf irgendwelche banalen Themen zu lenken, doch weder Leyan noch der Rest des Trupps hatten scheinbar Interesse daran, sich zu unterhalten. So rückte sie etwas näher zum Feuer, und wärmte sich die Hände.



XXXX​


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (19. November 2010)

Erneut einige wunderbare Teile. Ich lese deine Geschichte unheimlich gerne!
Ich kann mir den Mangel an zustimmenden Kommentaren nur dadurch erklären,
dass niemand deine Geschichte unterbrechen will.


----------



## Melian (20. November 2010)

_Vielen Dank ScHaDoWeYe, diese Worte freuen mich sehr  Und weiter gehts._

 „Nehmt sofort eure dreckigen Finger von mir!“ Die sonst so sanfte Stimme der Priesterin klang energisch und wütend, während sie erbost einige Schritte Abstand von Connell nahm. Der hob leicht die Hände, beschwichtigend. „Aber..“ „Sagt jetzt nichts!“, fuhr sie ihm sofort ins Wort, und stapfte zu Imenia, die einen Moment vor ihnen gelandet war, baute sich vor ihr auf, und stemmte die Hände in die Hüften. 
„Madame Feuerblüte, ich beantrage auf einem anderen Reittier zu reisen. Nicht mehr mit diesem.. Barbaren!“ Imenia zog eine Augenbraue hoch, und schlug die wetterfeste Kapuze zurück. „Verzeihung?“, sagte sie, und blickte die Priesterin an. „Ich verstehe nicht...“
Anklagend deutete Brionna auf den Krieger, der neben dem Greifen stand. „Er hat mich angefasst.“ „Er hat euch angefasst?“ Imenias Blick wanderte zum Menschen, der seinen Kopf etwas einzog. „Hammerschmied, ist das wahr?“, bellte Imenia. „Madame.. Ich wollte doch.. niemals.. ich dachte nur.. „, stotterte dieser. Die Situation schien ihm unangenehm zu sein, verlor er doch normalerweise keine Worte, und sprach recht klar. „Du hast deine Pfoten auf meinen Hintern gelegt!“, erklang Brionnas anklagende stimme erneut. „Aber.. das war doch.. nicht die Absicht...“, seufzte Hammerschmied, und führte den Greifen etwas näher der Stelle, wo Imenia und Brionna standen.
Derweil landeten auch die anderen 3 Greifen und der Transportgreif auf dem Platz zwischen den Zelten des Aussenpostens. Dairean lachte innerlich. Er war bereits zwei Minuten vorher gelandet, und war soeben dabei, Phönix zu verköstigen und ihm den Sattel abzunehmen, als er das Ganze beobachtet hatte.
Die Unsicherheit Brionnas beim Fliegen war nicht nur ihm, sondern auch dem fürsorglichen Connell aufgefallen. Es war aber auch kaum verwunderlich gewesen, denn beim Mittagshalt war nicht nur Verian fast vom Greif gefallen, sondern auch die Priesterin hatte ihre sichtliche Mühe gehabt, von dem massigen Tier zu steigen. Connel hatte ihr, ohne zu fragen, beim Erreichen des Zieles die Hände um die Hüften gelegt, um ihr beim Absteigen vom Greifen behilflich zu sein. < Töricht >, dachte Dairean. Natürlich hatte die fromme Priesterin seine Absichten missverstanden, und so keifte sie ihn nun weiter an, liess ihn nicht zu Wort kommen. Ylaria trat neben ihn, nachdem sie ihren Greifen einem der Stallmeister übergeben hatte. Sie hatte ihre wenigen Habseligkeiten in der Hand, und teilweise über die Schulter geworfen. „Was ist denn hier los?“, fragte sie, als sie die streitenden entdeckte. „Hört selbst“, sprach Dairean. Ylaria wandte den Blick zu Brionna.
„..Wenn ich es doch sage, er hat mich berührt, unsittlich!“, ereiferte diese sich gerade. Imenia hob nun eine Hand. „Nun haltet einmal ein, Miss Tallys. Ich möchte dies hier gerne aufklären, und zwar noch eher, als dass ich Hammerschmied nach Hause schicke.“ sie hielt kurz inne. „Nun, möchtet ihr dazu etwas sagen?“.
Connell druckste etwas herum, und Dairean schien es, als würden die Wangen des Kriegers für einmal nicht von der Kälte gerötet. „Verzeihung“, sprach er etwas leiser in seinen Bart. „'ch wollt nur helfen.. Der Miss mein ich.“, brummte er dann. „Wollt nich grabschen, wirklich nich'.“ „Und warum habt ihr sie dann berührt?“, fragte Imenia skeptisch. „Weil sie vorhin schon fast runtergefallen wär.“ „Vorhin?“ „Mittags“, kam die Antwort. „Da.. das ist doch gar nicht wahr“. Nun war es an der Priesterin, verlegen zu sein. „Tut mir leid. 'ch würd niemals nie begrapsch'n“, sagte Connell, und blickte die Priesterin an. „Kann es sein, dass ihr da etwas missversteht, Miss Tallys?“, sprach Imenia. „Aber.. er hatte seine Hand auf meinem Po!“, versuchte Brionna noch einzuwenden. „'s war nich meine Absicht. Wirklich nich'. Bitte verzeiht mir.“ Brionna seufzte.
Dairean beschloss, der Farce ein Ende zu machen, und trat näher zu Imenia. „Sie schien wirklich nicht sehr sicher heute Mittag. Ich hätte ihr sicherheitshalber auch geholfen, als zu riskieren, dass sie sich ihren Hals bricht.“ Dann lächelte er gewinnend in Brionnas Richtung. 

 „Einen sehr hübschen Hals, wenn ich das so sagen darf. Ich kann Connell also verstehen.“ Brionna wurde nun ganz rot, und nuschelte en „Hrm.“, während Imenia ein Lachen entschlüpfte. „Charmant, charmant. Nun Brionna, könnt ihr dem wortkargen Tollpatsch hier noch einmal verzeihen? Ich bin auch der Meinung, er hat es nicht böse gemeint.“ „Niemals nie“, sagte dieser, um Imenias Aussagen zu bekräftigen. Brionna seufzte leise, und nickte schliesslich. „Na gut. Aber wenn´s noch einmal vorkommt, dann.. Möge das Licht euch verlassen!“ Während Connell bei der Bemerkung panisch blickte, lächelte Imenia, und wandte sich zu Dairean. „Herr Sonnenhoffnung, sorgt doch bitte dafür, dass die Zelte aufgestellt werden. Wir werden später noch einmal miteinander reden, aber vorerst brauche ich euch nicht.“ Dairean nickte. „Aber sicher, Lady Feuerblüte“, katzbuckelte er, zog sich dann schmunzelnd zurück, und überliess Imenia der Obhut der zwei Menschen.


Die andern drei hatten mittlerweile ihr Gepäck alle von den Greifen geholt und begonnen, den Transportgreifen zu entpacken. Die Zelte wurden den kundigen Arbeitern des Lagers übergeben, die sie aufschlugen. Es waren zwei eher kleine Zelte, doch würden die vier Frauen und drei Männer sich schon irgendwie einrichten. Dairean legte sein Bündel Habseligkeiten in den Windschatten eines anderen Zeltes, dann trat er zu Ylaria. „Nun, Madame. Wir haben unser Ziel für heute erreicht.“
„Stimmt, haben wir“, antwortete sie. „Seid ihr bereits müde und erschöpft?“
Ylaria lachte leise. „Aber wovon denn? Wir haben ja noch nichts gemacht.“ Dairean grinste, und zog schliesslich sein Einhandschwert aus der scheide. „Wie wäre es mit einem Übungskampf?“, grinste er. Ylarias Augen strahlten ihn an, und ohne einen weiteren Kommentar eilte sie zu ihrem Gepäck, um ihr Schwert zu holen.

Wenige Minuten später waren sie bereits in einer komplizierten Abfolge aus Paraden und Konterangriffen verstrickt. Dairean tänzelte mühelos um Ylaria herum, feuerte sie an und reizte sie gleichzeitig auch. Die Magierin hatte ihnen die Waffen kurzzeitig mit einem Zauber belegt, der die Klingen weniger scharf machte, da sie keine Übungsschwerter mit sich führten. Dennoch hatte Ylaria bereits einige Schläge abbekommen, ohne einen Treffer gelandet zu haben.
Dairean grinste, als sie kurz innehielt, und sich die Seite rieb. Er spürte ihren wütenden Blick auf ihm. „Das war schon alles? Ich bin mir sicher, ihr könnt noch mehr. Schlagt nicht zu wie ein Frischling“, provozierte er sie, und sie schnaubte kurz, ehe sie die Klinge wieder hob. Sie hatte definitiv noch einmal trainiert, obwohl ihr erstes gemeinsames Training noch nicht lange zurückgelegen hatte. Mittlerweile hatte sie die Angewohnheit, den Einhänder mit zwei Händen ergreifen zu wollen, abgelegt, und kämpfte mit der linken Hand auf dem Rücken. Nur manchmal nahm sie sie hervor, um das Gleichgewicht zu wahren. Dairean grinste immer noch spöttisch, als er einem ihrer Hiebe auswich, sich seinen Schwung zunutze machte, und in einer eleganten Vierteldrehung neben ihr zu stehen kam. Er hieb ihr mit der Handkante nur leicht auf den Rücken. „Wär das ein richtiger Kampf, wärt ihr jetzt schwer verwundet“, sagte er, während sie keuchend Luft holte. „Das ist nicht fair“, klagte sie schliesslich. „Natürlich nicht. Aber erwartet ihr tatsächlich, dass Kämpfe fair sind?“
„Hmpf“, klang es von ihr, dann drehte sie sich etwas von ihm ab, und ging zwei Schritte. „Nein. Ehrlich gesagt, nach den letzten zwei Lektionen.. Das erwarte ich tatsächlich nicht.“ In ihre Stimme schlich sich etwas überlegenes, als sie plötzlich die leere Hand hob, eine Beschwörung murmelte. Sofort schoss aus der Ecke, wo ihr Gepäck lag, ein langer Gegenstand, den sie sofort in die linke Hand nahm, und sich zu ihm drehte. Noch bevor er realisieren konnte, dass sie soeben ihren Stab zu sich geholt hatte, schwang sie diesen auch schon, und kam auf ihn zu. „Drachenfalkenpisse“, fluchte Dairean, und riss sein Schwert hoch, und parierte den harten Schlag des Stabes nur mit Mühe. <Oh ja.. damit kannst du umgehen.. Du hast mir nicht zu viel versprochen, Mädchen>, dachte er. Der Stab blieb an der Parierstange seines Schwertes hängen, doch das machte ihn fast handlungsunfähig. Die Hebelwirkung ausnutzend drückte sie sein Schwert zur Seite, dass seine ganze Seite ungeschützt blieb. Er grinste, um sein Erstaunen zu überspielen. Sie lacht leise, und dann kam der vorhersehbare Angriff mit dem Schwert, dem der Stab den Weg geebnet hatte. Siegessicher zielte sie nun auf seine ungeschützte Seite, und schlug mit einem starken Hieb zu.

 Und traf ins Leere. Dairean gab plötzlich jeglichen Widerstand auf, wo sein Schwert den Stab gehalten hatte. Ylaria erkannte diesen Kniff zu spät und konnte ihren Körper nicht mehr aufhalten, der durch den Schwung in Bewegung gesetzt worden war. Sie stolperte, und fiel schliesslich auf den Boden, verlor das Schwert, und fluchte leise. Er blickte von oben herab auf sie. „Das war gemein“, protestierte sie erneut. „Ich sagte euch bereits einmal. Wenn ihr mit unfairen Mitteln spielt.. dann tue ich das auch. Und ich kann es gut“, erwiderte er. 
„Ich werde euch nie besiegen können“, brummelte sie und griff nach ihrem Schwert. Dairean hielt ihr eine Hand hin, die sie dankbar nahm. Er zog sie hoch. Sie kam nahe an ihm zum Stehen, doch anstatt dass er nun weggetreten wäre, verharrte er kurz in dieser Position. Sein Gesicht war nur wenige Zentimeter von ihrem entfernt, und sie blickte zu ihm hoch. Zuerst blickte sie ihn noch an, doch als sie sein Lächeln sah, blickte sie schnell weg. Dann löste er sich von ihr. Natürlich war das sein Plan gewesen, sie zum Erröten zu bringen. „Lassen wir doch die Förmlichkeit“, schlug er vor, während sie den Staub von ihrer Kleidung klopfte. „Behindert nur bei Kampfübungen. Ich bin Leyan.“ Dann schenkte er ihr ein strahlendes Lächeln. Es wirkte. „Ylaria“, sagte sie, und wandte sich ihm nun ganz zu. „Stimmt, ist wirklich praktischer.“ „Dann auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit.. und auf gute Übungskämpfe. Es ist mir wahrlich eine Freude.“ Er trat etwas zu ihr, griff nach ihrer Hand, und drückte höflich einen Kuss auf den Seidenstoff des Handschuhs. „Die Freude ist ganz meinerseits“, murmelte sie, und erneut errötete sie.
Dairean grinste und nahm ihre Verlegenheit befriedigt zur Kenntnis. Das lief alles ganz prächtig. Genau wie er es geplant hatte.

XXXX​


----------



## Melian (21. November 2010)

_Sterne jetzt auch als Podcast:Kapitel 1.1 und folgende_


----------



## Melian (22. November 2010)

Erster Abend der Reise

 Ylaria hob den Kopf wieder, als sie spürte, wie er ihre Hand wieder losliess. Das war doch töricht. <Benimm dich nicht wie eine Jungelfe >, tadelte sie sich selber. Das war ja peinlich, was sie hier tat. Bloss weil sie schon länger nicht mehr diese ausgesuchte Höflichkeit erfahren hatte, musste das noch lange nichts heissen. Und es bedeutete auch nicht, dass sie ständig erröten musste. Sie wusste, dass die letzten Jahre im Dienst des Silberbunds und auch als Kampfmagierin ihr kaum Zeit gelassen hatten, sich an Festen zu vergnügen, oder allgemein in Kontakt mit anderen adeligen Elfen zu kommen. Früher hatte sie immer den einen oder anderen Verehrer gehabt, aber irgendwie. <Wann ist es passiert, dass ich mich so verbissen in meine Arbeit gestürzt habe, und aufgehört habe, mich für diese Vergnügen zu interessieren?>, fragte sie sich selber. Der Blick in Leyans schöne Augen brachte ihr sofort die Antwort. Natürlich. Weil sie so dämlich gewesen war, sich in ihren besten Freund zu verlieben. Ylaria seufzte kurz, und drehte sich weg, tat so, als würde sie den Zauber prüfen, der auf der Klinge lag. Die letzten Jahre warten tatsächlich hart gewesen, nicht nur wegen Verian, sondern auch wegen der Trennung von Heimat und Familie. Sie seufzte leise. Ihr Blick wanderte kurz in den Himmel, der mittlerweile dunkel geworden war. Der Abend brach herein. 
&#8222;Nun Ylaria, bist du schon müde?" Ylaria drehte sich wieder zu ihm hin. &#8222;Hmm. Noch nicht wirklich." Leyan nickte und setzte sich auf einen Stein am Rande des Platzes, den er als Übungsplatz erkoren hatte. &#8222;Wir sollten überlegen, wie wir jetzt deine Kampfkunst mit dem Schwert verbinden. Du hast vorhin schon einen guten Ansatz gehabt, aber du führst das Schwert immer noch zu sehr wie einen Dolch."
Ylaria setzte sich neben ihn auf den Boden. &#8222;Wie meinst du das?" Leyan zog mit einer schnellen Bewegung einen Dolch aus dem Stiefel. &#8222;Hoppla.. wo kommt der denn her?", konnte Ylaria ihre Überraschung nicht verbergen. &#8222;Geheimnisse eines Spähers", schmunzelte Leyan. Dann stand er wieder auf, stellte sich vor sie hin, während sie seinen Platz auf dem Stein einnahm. In der einen Hand trug er nun einen Dolch und in der anderen immer noch das Schwert.
&#8222;Eigentlich ist es simpel. Was genau ist ein Dolch?" &#8222;Ehm.. eine.. Waffe?"
Leyans melodisches Lachen liess sie erneut erröten. &#8222;Ja, das natürlich auch. Aber ich meinte eher im Gebrauch. Schau, der Dolch ist eine Stichwaffe." Er führte den Dolch mit einem einfachen Stoss nach vorne, und deutete an, einen Feind erstechen zu wollen. &#8222;Man kann ihn gut verstecken, und meistens kommt er im Schlachtfeld zum Einsatz, wenn das Schwert verlorengeht, oder zerbrochen ist." Dann hob er das Schwert leicht hoch. &#8222;Vor allem kürzere Schwerter kann man natürlich auch als Stichwaffen benutzen, doch meistens dienen sie dazu, Hiebe auszuteilen, wofür der Dolch ungeeignet ist. Wie du es vorhin vorgemacht hast. Deswegen nennt man sie auch Hiebwaffen." Während er die Worte sprach, führte er mit dem Schwert einen seitlichen Hieb aus, um es ihr zu demonstrieren. &#8222;Die Parierstange eines Schwertes ermöglicht es dir, einen Schlag zu parieren, beziehungsweise eine feindliche Waffe aufzuhalten, wenn mit ihr nach dir geschlagen wird. Einen Stich damit abzuwehren wird aber schwer."
Er liess beide Waffen wieder sinken. &#8222;Du bist immer noch zu sehr damit zu beschäftigt, geradlinig zu stechen, wie du es vom Dolch her kennst. Deswegen musst du noch etwas mehr verinnerlichen, die Hiebe zu führen. Und wenn du mit Schwert und Stab kämpfst, würde ich dir auch raten, vermehrt den Stab zum Parieren zu benutzen. Wobei ich mir bei dieser Kampfweise vorstellen kann, dass es für die Hand, die den Stab hält, gefährlich werden kann."
&#8222;Wie meinst du das?", fragte Ylaria. &#8222;Nun, wenn du einen Schlag parierst, dann kann es immer sein, dass du die gegnerische Waffe nicht ganz zum Stillstand bringst, sondern dass sie abrutscht. Das kann auch manchmal nötig sein, gerade wenn man nicht über die gleiche Körperkraft verfügt wie der Gegner. Das Problem beim Stab ist dann aber, dass je nach dem deine Hand im Weg sein könnte. Das müssen wir noch ausprobieren. Steh auf." Ylaria stand auf. &#8222;Lass den Stab vorerst mal beiseite. Ich zeige dir, was ich mit dem Parieren meine."
Als er es sagte, führte er gleichzeitig einen angedeuteten Schlag gegen Ylaria aus. Sie reagierte instinktiv, und parierte den Schlag, der nur schwach war. Er verharrte so, die Klinge gegen ihre gekreuzt. &#8222;Nun, siehst du.. Ich könnte dich nun mit blosser Körperkraft überwältigen, und deine Klinge wieder zurück drücken. Beim Schwert mit der Parierstange ist deine Hand nicht in Gefahr, wohl aber beim Stab. Also musst du versuchen, meinen Schwung auszunutzen, und mein Schwert zur Seite zu drängen."
&#8222;Und wie soll das gehen?" Leyan blickte sie kurz an. &#8222;Hm.. Wir bräuchten einen Statisten."
&#8222;Ich biete mich an." Verian, der wohl ungesehen nähergekommen war, und dem Ganzen zuschaute, lächelte. &#8222;Sehr gut", sprach Leyan. &#8222;Nehmt meine Position ein." Er reichte Verian das Schwert, der sich sofort in Position brachte. Sofort drückte er mehr gegen Ylarias Schwert, als es Leyan getan hatte, und sie musste sich anstrengen, nicht abgedrängt zu werden. Sie spürte, wie Leyan schnell hinter sie trat, um sie herum fasste, und ihre Haltung korrigierte. Dann sprach er dicht an ihr Ohr. &#8222;Nutzt seinen Schwung aus. Sein Hieb wurde von links geführt, ergo drängt es das Schwert weiter in die gleiche Richtung, also hierhin." Er deutet auf den Bereich ihrer rechten Hüfte." Ylaria nickte, sagte aber nichts. Seine Stimme klang wieder nahe an ihrem Ohr, während er dann ihren rechten Arm, der das Schwert hielt, in die richtige Richtung drückte. &#8222;Und genau das nutzt du aus, indem ihr sein Schwert in diese Richtung ablenkt. Verian, schlag noch einmal zu, aber nicht so stark."
&#8222;In Ordnung", grinste Verian und löste den Druck auf Ylarias Schwert, nur um noch einmal einen Hieb auszuführen. Und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Ylaria führte die Bewegung so aus, wie er es ihr gezeigt hatte, merkte im selben Moment, dass das Ganze fürchterlich schief gehen würde. Sie lenkte Verians Klinge ja direkt auf ihre Seite zu! Noch bevor sie etwas sagen konnte, spürte sie auch schon Leyans Hand an ihrer Hüfte, der Druck ausübte, und sie so dazu bewog, sich um eine Vierteldrehung zu bewegen, um dem feindlichen Schwert aus dem Weg zu gehen, welches sie so geschickt abgelenkt hatte. Verians Schwert wurde abgelenkt, und er schlug ins Leere. Fast schien es ihr, als würde er stolpern.
&#8222;Gut gemacht", erklang Leyans Stimme, und seine Hand löste sich von ihrer Hüfte. &#8222;Uff", prustete sie, und richtete sich die Haare. &#8222;Fühle, was das Schwert dir sagen will, Ylaria. Es leitet dich, und es führt dich in den Bewegungen. Wichtig ist es, ständig in Bewegung zu bleiben." Ylaria war es, als spürte sie Leyans Hand noch auf ihrer Hüfte, doch dieser sprach, als wäre nichts geschehen.
&#8222;Das ist eine der möglichen Arten, einen Schlag zu parieren. Er eignet sich vor allem für Schläge von der Seite. Falls der Angreifer linkshändig ist, wird der Schlag von rechts kommen. Zeigt es bitte, Verian." Verian, der den Schwertkampf besser kannte als sie, nickte eifrig, nahm das Schwert in die linke, und setzte zu einem Hieb von rechts an. &#8222;Du könntest jetzt natürlich auf die gleiche Art parieren wie vorhin, aber damit nutzt du den Schwung nicht aus, und bekommst die ganze Kraft des Schlages ab. Und der Gegner würde direkt auf dich fallen, wenn er das Gleichgewicht verlieren sollte. Stattdessen solltest du versuchen auf die andere Seite hin dich abzudrehen." Leyan legte seine Hand auf ihre linke Hüfte, nur andeutungsweise, und zog sie leicht nach rechts, während er mit der anderen Hand ihren Arm mitsamt dem Schwert in die richtige Position brachte. &#8222;So führst du ihn direkt nach links weg, und nutzt wieder seinen Schwung aus. Wenn du glück hast, wird er sogar taumeln. Und von dieser Position aus.." Verian deutete ein Taumeln an. Leyan grinste. &#8222;Wirst du ihn sogar besiegen können. Du kannst dann nämlich zu einem schnellen Vergeltungsschlag ausholen." Ylaria nickte nur. Täuschte sie sich, oder hatte seine Hand ein paar Sekunden länger als notwendig auf ihrer Hüfte gelegen? Sie hätte schwören können.. < Ylaria >, schalt sie sich erneut. < Sei vernünftig > Sie räusperte sich. &#8222;Ja, ich begreife jetzt, was du meinst.", sagte sie und trat einen Schritt von Leyan weg, trat zu Verian, und tat so als würde sie ihn enthaupten.
Der musste natürlich sofort nachsetzen. &#8222;Aber eigentlich hättest du sowieso keine Chance gegen mich", grinste er sie an. &#8222;Pff.. Hättest du wohl gern.", erwiderte sie. &#8222;Das muss ich nicht gern haben.. das weiss ich." Sie tat so, als ob sie sich wegdrehen würde, doch heimlich bereitete sie einen kleinen Zauber vor. Gerade als Verian sich erheben wollte, traf ihn eine kleine Schneekugel im Rücken, und liess ihn in den Dreck fallen. Ylaria grinste, während Verian sich fluchend erhob. &#8222;Na warte du!", fluchte er.
Leyan schmunzelte, während Ylaria lachte. &#8222;Nun, ich glaube, für heute ist es genug", sprach er dann, und duckte sich, als ein irregeleiteter Schneeball von Verian direkt auf ihn zuflog. &#8222;Wir machen morgen weiter", konnte er gerade noch sagen, bevor Ylaria jauchzend weg sprang.
Dann rannten sie und Verian eine Weile kreischend wie kleine Kinder auf dem kleinen Platz herum und schossen sich abwechselnd Schneebälle magisch in den Rücken. Ylaria liess sich auf das kindische Spiel ein, froh um Ablenkung. Ihr Kopf fühlte sich heiss an, als sie schliesslich um Atem ringend zum Lagerfeuer kamen, und sich auf die Decken fallen liessen, die dort lagen.
&#8222;Na, habt ihr fertig gespielt?", sprach Imenia in einem spöttischen Ton, von einer Karte aufschauend, in die sie gerade mit Leyan vertieft gewesen war. Verian und Ylaria wurden beide gleichzeitig knallrot.

XXXX​


----------



## Silmyiél (22. November 2010)

Ich bitte dich .... schreib weiter!

Ein exzellenter Schreibstil, eine wunderbare Geschichte die leicht zu einem ganzen Roman werden kann und 

Stil.


Gruß aus Heidelberg


----------



## Melian (22. November 2010)

_*rotwerd* Vielen vielen Dank. Nun derzeit hat sie 33 Seiten im Word und.. ich schätze sie ist zu 40% fertig. Könnte also noch lang werden _


----------



## Albra (23. November 2010)

je mehr davon umso besser 
guter schreibstil 
die charaktere sind sehr lebendig beschrieben die handlung ist flüssig und es macht einfach spaß sie zu lesen


----------



## Melian (23. November 2010)

_Vielen Dank auch dir. *erneut rotwerd* morgen habe ich 3 Freistunden, da komme ich sicher dazu, zwischen zwei seminaren weiterzuschreiben _


----------



## Melian (23. November 2010)

_Am gleichen Abend in Dalaran_

 &#8222;Das bedeutet, dass wir unbedingt die besten unserer Kämpfer hoch schicken müssen. Gleichzeitig müssen wir auch zusehen, dass gerade diese sich nicht womöglich verletzen oder anderweitig untauglich zum Kampf werden", sprach Arkanist Tyballin. In seiner Stimme klang eine gewisse energische Bestimmtheit mit. Sein Gegenüber, der begabte Portalmagier Braedin, seufzte. 

 &#8222;Mit allem Verlaub, wir können es uns nicht erlauben, dass wir so viele Kräfte aus Tausendwinter abziehen, wir brauchen die.." Tyballin unterbrach ihn. &#8222;Ja, ich weiss. Wir brauchen die Rohstoffe." 

 Braedin war einer der besten Taktiker des Silberbunds neben Tyballin, was wohl auch der Grund war, warum Windläufer ihnen soviel Entscheidungsfreiheit einräumte. Neben den beiden standen diverse Vertreter der Allianz, die sich in den letzten zwei Stunden mit ebenso energischen Wortgen geäussert hatten wie Tyballin. Der gnomische Vertreter Dazi Sprigglespruxx war einmal sogar auf den Tisch geklettert, weil die anderen Vertreter ihn überhört hatten. Die Situation war zum Schmunzeln gewesen.

 Was aber auch der einzige erfreuliche Moment in den ganzen Stunden gewesen war, denn die Diskussion steckte fest. Sie konnten sich nicht entscheiden, was mehr Gewicht hatte. Die Hochebenen von Tausendwinter und ihre zahlreichen, wenn auch unter schneebedeckten Ressourcen, oder das von Fordring ausgerufene Turnier im Norden. 

 &#8222;Turnier", brummelte der Mensch, der rechts von Tyballin stand. Tyballin erinnerte sich vage an dessen Namen, irgendetwas mit Stahl.. oder Faust? Rotfaust, genau. Er war aus der Vallianzfeste hierhergekommen, um an den Diskussionen teilzunehmen, und nun erklang seine sonore Stimme erbost. &#8222;Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum wir an diesem Turnier teilnehmen sollen. Sollten wir nicht lieber dem Lichkönig begegnen? Stattdessen wir dein Turnier aufgebaut, wo wir uns gegenseitig schlachten! Das ist doch Irrsinn."

 Bekräftigendes Murmeln ging um den Tisch. Rotfausts Ansichten waren verbreitet und wurden &#8211; wenn auch nicht immer offensichtlich &#8211; von vielen unterstützt. Tyballin warf ihm einen scharfen Blick zu und hob die Hand, bevor weitere Diskussionen entstehen konnten.

 &#8222;Meine Freunde", sprach er. &#8222;Obwohl wir bereits über Fordrings Turnier gesprochen hatten und ich davon ausging, dass das Thema vom Tisch wäre, sehe ich nun, dass es durchaus notwendig ist, gesetzt den Fall, dass ihr mir zuhören möget, dass ich die Intentionen hinter dem Turnier noch einmal erläutere." Rotfaust blickte beim Wort &#8222;Intentionen" etwas verständnislos, so beschränkte sich Tyballin auf einfachere Sätze. Er vergass manchmal, dass nicht alle Kämpfer auch gelehrt waren.

 &#8222;Das Ziel, den Lichkönig zu zerstören, ist auch weiterhin im Vordergrund. Der Argentumkreuzzug ist sich aber bewusst, dass das nicht einfach so geschehen kann. Wir müssen die Lage auskundschaften, und uns vorberieten. Und noch viel wichtiger ist es, dass wir uns an die Lage dort oben gewöhnen müssen. Vorrate müssen herbeigeschafft werden, die Reittiere und auch die Kämpfer müssen an die Kälte gewöhnt werden. Und schliesslich darf es auch nicht sein, dass wir einen Haufen unkontrollierte Kämpfer dorthin schicken, die den Gefahren nicht gewachsen sind, die sich auf der Reise zur Zitadelle einstellen können." Er blickte einmal jeden Anwesenden an, inklusive des Gnoms, der sich mittlerweile auf die Tischplatte gesetzt hatte und nickte. &#8222;Hört, hört", sprach er in seiner kindlichen, hohen Stimme. &#8222;Das versteh ich ja, aber Fordring duldet auch die Horde auf dem Territorium. Das ist doch unverschämt", setzte Rotfaust nach.

 &#8222;Es ist unser gemeinsamer Feind", sprach Tyballin. Obwohl es ihm selber missfiel, dass die Allianz und die Horde vermutlich schlussendlich gemeinsam gegen die Zitadelle vorrücken würden, behielt er diese Meinung für sich. &#8222;Und wir können im direkten Vergleich immer noch beweisen, dass wir die besseren sind, nicht wahr, Rotfaust?" Rotfaust blickte ihn an, dann grinste er. &#8222;Verflixtes Dämonenpack, ihr habt recht! Wir werden's ihnen zeigen."

 Tyballin atmete erleichtert aus. Mit dieser Bemerkung sollte der Mensch zumindest vorerst ruhiggestellt sein.

 &#8222;Es steht also fest, dass wir dem Kreuzzug unsere Unterstützung immer noch und auch weiterhin zusichern. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Worum es jetzt gehen soll ist die Einteilung der Truppen, zumindest die vorhandenen im Kristallsangwald und in der Eiskrone." Braedin seufzte erneut, und nickte dann. &#8222;Und in Tausendwinter. Ich schätze.. ich kann 50 bis 100 Mann aller Völker abziehen. Wenn's ganz dringend nötig ist." Tyballin nickte. &#8222;Genau das wollte ich von euch hören." Er verschob ein blau bemaltes Holzstäbchen, welches auf der Karte in Tausendwinter gelegen hatte, höher in den Norden zum aufgezeichneten Turnierplatz.

 &#8222;Wir können eine Gruppe der Schwesternschaft hinauf schicken", kam es da plötzlich von der Gestalt, die schweigend am anderen Ende des Tisches gestanden hatte. Sie war von hohem Wuchs, und ihr Körperbau war als kräftig einzuteilen. Dennoch wirkte sie nicht wie ein Mannsweib. Die violette Haut und die langen, kunstvoll geflochtenen grünen Haare gaben ihr ein ätherisches Aussehen. Die Nachtelfe, die den Namen Aela Sturmfeder trug, war eine Schildwache und war eingeteilt worden, die Kaldorei im Norden zu koordinieren. Die Schildwachen hatten zwar genug zu tun mit dem Kampf gegen die Horde im Eschental und an diversen anderen Heimatfronten. Dennoch hatte Tyrande Wisperwind im Kampf gegen den Lichkönig einige Einheiten geschickt.

 Tyballin nickte der Nachtelfe knapp zu. Sein Misstrauen gegen sie hatte er nie ablegen können, und so wie ihr Blick auf ihm lag, vermutete er das gleiche von ihr. Nachtelfen und Hochelfen - eine uralte Feindschaft. Und doch führte sie das Bündnis zusammen. &#8222;Gut zu wissen, vielen Dank." Er schob ein weiteres Hölzchen in Richtung Norden. 

 &#8222;Wir sollten die Schwarzklingen auch nich' vergessen", kam es dann von Rotfaust. &#8222;Grad die sprechen doch immer von Rache und Hass und so weiter."

 Gerade als er dazu ansetzen wollte, etwas darauf zu erwidern, trat eine Bedienstete durch die Tür, und stammelte &#8222;Verzeiht, Arkanist, aber..". Ihr Satz wurde unterbrochen, als sie bestimmt und energisch zur Seite gedrängt wurde, und ein Elf mit dem Wams des Silberbunds den Raum betrat. &#8222;Hört auf mich zu schubsen", fluchte die Bedienstete. Der Elf schenkte ihr nur ein charmantes Lächeln, und kniete sich dann vor der Gemeinschaft nieder. &#8222;Arkanist Tyballin, Magister Braedin, und die anderen Anwesenden, ich richte euch meine Grüsse aus", sprach er atemlos. Dann wechselte er ins Thalassische: &#8222;Verzeiht die Unterbrechung, Arkanist, und mein rüdes Benehmen, doch ich muss euch dringend sprechen." Mit den letzten Worten erhob er sich wieder.

 Tyballin zog eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Hat das nicht bis später Zeit?"

 &#8222;Verzeiht, Sire, aber mein Auftrag lautet, euch diese Nachricht unverzüglich und unter vier Augen mitzuteilen. Es ist von höchster Wichtigkeit."

 Tyballin seufzte und wandte sich den anderen Anwesenden zu. &#8222;Verzeiht, ich schätze, das ist wichtig. Ich werde mich kurz entfernen."

 Der Elf richtete sich auf, und folgte Tyballin auf dessen Wink hin in Tyballins Privatgemächer. Er wandte sich dem Boten zu, und starrte ihn an. &#8222;Ich hoffe für euch, dass es tatsächlich von solcher Wichtigkeit ist, dass es euch das wert ist, mich aus dieser wichtigen Besprechung zu reissen." Seine Stimme klang kalt. 

 Der Bote schluckte, und verbeugte sich noch einmal. &#8222;Verzeiht, ich bin nur der Bote. Es ist wichtig. Wirklich." &#8222;Wie ist überhaupt euer Name?", erwiderte Tyballin.

 &#8222;Ich bin Lorethiel Dämmerpfeil", sagte dieser schliesslich, und kramte in seiner Tasche herum. &#8222;Dämmerpfeil? Der erste Berater von Arkanist Taelis" &#8222;Genau", kam sofort die Antwort.

 Tybalin zog eine Augenbraue hoch. Nachrichten vom Turnier? Was konnte so dringend sein, dass Arkanist Taelis seinen wichtigsten Berater herschickte? Sie hatten doch oben wahrlich genug zu tun.

 &#8222;Hier, diesen Brief soll ich euch überbringen, höchstpersönlich." &#8222;Ihr habt nur einen Brief? Und deswegen habt ihr mich gestört. Ich dachte, es sei dringend!" Dämmerpfeil nickte erneut. &#8222;Wie gesagt, ich habe nur den Auftrag bekommen. Es sei dringend." 

 &#8222;Dann bringen wir das hinter uns.", sprach Tyballin und liess seinem Ärger in seinen Worten mitklingen. Dann öffnete er den Brief, und begann zu lesen.





> Ehrwürdiger Arkanist, Freund und Bruder,
> 
> Verzeiht, wenn mein Bote euch in einer unpassenden Situation erwischt haben sollte, doch ich habe dringende Neuigkeiten. Wie ich euch bereits berichtet hatte, habe ich den Diebstahl meiner Sachen untersucht. Ich hatte euch auch berichtet, dass wir den Dieb ausfindig machen konnten. Er wurde vorübergehend eingesperrt, und dann für den Dienst bei den Wildtieren eingeteilt, was eine angemessene Strafe darstellt. Er beharrt jedoch weiterhin auf seine Unschuld, was wir nicht ernst nahmen. Seine Schuld war durch den Fund der Gegenstände ja erledigt. Wir dachten, damit hätte sich die Sache erledigt. Doch beim Durchsehen des Diebesguts fiel mir auf, dass alles vorhanden war, bis auf meinen persönlichen Siegelring und den dazugehörigen Stempel. Ich will keine wilden Theorien aufstellen, doch meines Erachtens nach ändert das die Lage deutlich. Es könnte sein, dass wir unterwandert wurden. Dann würde das bedeuten, dass der Dieb mit jemandem zusammenarbeitete, oder womöglich gar wirklich getäuscht wurde. Wir müssen dringend unsere Post abgleichen, um zu sehen, ob mein Siegelring vielleicht für unlautere Zwecke gebraucht wurde. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass er einfach verlorengegangen ist, aber die letzten Jahren haben mich misstrauisch gemacht.
> 
> ...




 Tyballins Hand hatte sich bei den ausschweifenden Worten Taelis immer mehr verkrampft. Er starrte Dämmerpfeil fassungslos an, der schien jedoch nicht zu wissen, worum es sich gehandelt hatte.

 &#8222;Bei der gütigen Sonne", entfuhr es Tyballin und eilte hinüber zum Schreibtisch, begann in Papieren zu wühlen.


----------



## Melian (28. November 2010)

Zweiter Tag der Reise



 Imenia erwachte schon früh. Sie hatte nie viel Schlaf gebraucht, aber dennoch beunruhigte es sie, dass es die ersten Sonnenstrahlen noch nicht einmal über die Gipfel der umliegenden Höhenzüge geschafft hatten, als es sie schon aus dem Bett trieb. Wenn man von Bett sprechen konnte. Die harten Lagerstätten in den eilig aufgerichteten Zelten wurden auch nicht bequemer, je mehr Wolldecken man unterlegte. Sie streckte sich, als sie aus dem Zelt gekrochen war. Die drei anderen Frauen der Expedition schliefen noch, so war sie bemüht, möglichst wenig Lärm zu machen, als sie in die Lederstiefel schlüpfte. Die Kälte der Nacht, die immer noch über dem Lager hing, liess sie frösteln. Einige Wachen des Silberbunds hatten gerade ihre Nachwache beendet, und sassen um ein Feuer, schaufelten ihr Frühstück in sich hinein. Imenia näherte sich ihnen, und setzte sich schliesslich ans Feuer, al sie dazu aufgefordert wurde. Sie war nicht weniger müde als die Wachen. 

 Mit langsamen Schlucken trank sie den Becher voller Tee, den ihr jemand gereicht hatte, und starrte in das Feuer. 

 Immerhin war sie zufrieden mit dem derzeitigen Verlauf der Reise, auch wenn es ihr schien, als ob alles vielleicht etwas zu einfach ginge. Doch das konnte sie heute noch sehen, wenn sie den schwierigsten Part erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht hatten. Sie stellte den leeren Becher ab, und fuhr sich mit den Fingern durch die Haare, um sie zu kämmen, dann flocht sie sich den einfachen Zopf, den sie für die Reise anstatt der kunstvollen Rolle auf dem Kopf bevorzugte, auch wenn es etwas an ihrer Eitelkeit kratzte. 

 Sie musste nicht lange warten, als die ersten der Gefährten aus den zwei Zelten krochen. Zuerst erschien Leireth, gefolgt von der Priesterin, während sich schliesslich der Mensch und Verian ans Feuer hockten. Ylaria kam etwas später. Imenia musterte sie. Tiefe schatten lagen unter ihren Augen, sie schien die erschöpfteste von allen zu sein. Das war wohl auf das Kampftraining zurückzuführen, welches Leyan und sie am Abend zuvor abgehalten hatten. Dann fiel ihr auf, dass Leyan gar nicht da war. 

 „Guten Morgen“, sagte sie, und lächelte alle aufmunternd an. Ein mehrstimmiges „Morgen“ schallte ihr entgegen, mehr oder weniger brummelnd vorgebracht. „Schläft Sonnenhoffnung noch?“, fragte sie schliesslich Verian. Der schüttelte nur den Kopf. „War nicht mehr im Zelt, als wir aufgestanden sind.“

 Reihum wurden den Kampfgefährten Becher mit heissem Tee angeboten, und schliesslich auch ein nahrhaftes, wenn auch etwas fades Frühstück aus heisser Linsensuppe.

 Während Connell die braune Brühe in sich hinein schaufelte, als wäre es eine Vorspeise vom Bankett des Königs Wrynn, waren die anderen in der Runde etwas skeptischer. „Esst.“, sprach Imenia. „Wir brauchen die Energie, um gegen die Kälte bestehen zu können.“ In ihren Worten liess sie etwas ihrer Autorität mitschwingen, so dass keine Widerworte kamen. Die Anwesenden begannen zu essen und bald schien der Hunger zu siegen. Sie alle verputzten ihre Portion bis auf den letzten Bissen, Connell, Brionna und Verian verlangen sogar einen Nachschlag. Einzig Ylaria fuhr mit dem Löffel lustlos in der Suppe herum, und schien etwas grün um die Nase, was Imenia nicht entging. 

 „Packt schon mal eure Sachen, wir werden nach der Lagebesprechung direkt aufbrechen. Wir warten nur noch, bis Sonnenhoffnung hier ist.“, sprach sie dann, und stand auf. Die anwesenden Elfen salutierten, und dann gingen alle zurück zu den Zelten. 

 Imenia nahm Ylaria zur Seite, und sprach leise: „Ylaria, geht es euch gut?“ „Noch etwas müde“, murmelte sie. „Ihr hättet essen sollen. Wir werden die Kraft brauchen.“ „Ich weiss“, seufzte Ylaria. „Aber mir wurde schlecht. Ich ertrage sowas frühmorgens nicht“, fügte sie hinzu, doch mied Imenias Blick. Diese nickte nur, behielt die Magierin aber in den Augen, als sie zum Zelt schlurfte. <Ich hoffe, es geht keine Krankheit um>, dachte sie bei sich, und ging dann selber ihre Sachen packen. 



 Ungefähr eine Viertelstunde später standen sie wieder alle um das Feuer herum. Das Gepäck hatten sie auf den greifen verstaut, und nun.. „Wo bleibt er denn“, maulte Verian. „Er ist doch wohl nicht geflohen, oder?“ Imenia warf ihm einen tadelnden Blick zu. "Sprecht nicht so. Er hat die Aufgabe, auszukundschaften wohl genauer genommen als ich es gedacht hatte.“ Und kaum sagte sie es, landete Leyans imposanter Phönix auch schon neben den sechs Greifen und er kletterte aus dem Sattel.

 „Ah.. alle schon aufbruchbereit, sehr gut“, nickte er. „Ich habe mich umgesehen. Die Route sollte einigermassen frei sein, auch wenn ich befürchte, dass uns ein Wetterumschwung bevorsteht.“

 „Ein Wetterumschwung?“, fragte Ylaria. „So ist es. Im Osten bauen sich drohende Wolken über den Ebenen von Zuldrak auf.“ Leyan trat zum Feuer, und tauchte einen Becher in den Topf Tee, der über dem Feuer hing, trank. Imenia wandte sich an die Anwesenden. „Bereitet die Greifen vor, wir werden sofort starten.“ 

 Als sie und Leyan allein waren, stellte sie sich neben ihn und blickte ihn an. Der Umhang des Elfen war am Saum leicht dreckig, und sie runzelte die Stirn. Er wirkte wach, doch zeigte sich eine Falte zwischen den Augen, direkt oberhalb der Nasenwurzel, was seinen Gesichtszügen einen Schein von Sorge gab. Seine Augen wirkten weniger klar als noch am Tage zuvor. „Was für eine Art.. Wetterumschwung?“, sprach sie leise.

 „Hm.. ich kann nur spekulieren, doch es könnte sein, dass wir Regen bekommen, oder wahrscheinlicher.. Schnee. Es kann aber auch nur eine dunkle Teufelei der Geissel sein, die dort vonstatten geht, oder der Argentumkreuzzug hat irgendwas gemacht. Ihr seht, es ist schwierig zu urteilen, was dort los ist, und ob es unsere Reiseroute beeinträchtigt.“ Leyan antwortete ihr in seiner üblichen gelassenen Tonlage, und schenkte ihr ein Lächeln, ehe er den Becher leer trank, und erneut auffüllte. 

 „Denkt ihr, wir sollten dennoch aufbrechen?“

 „Nun, im Moment ist es ja noch schön klar. Also würd ich schon sagen, dass wir aufbrechen sollten. Ich schätze, wir haben ungefähr zwei Stunden bis zu dem Punkt der Gebirgskette, wo wir dann in die Höhe fliegen werden.“

 Imenia nickte. „Und dann?“ „Dann kommt der schwere Teil der Reise. Die Greifen sind Steigungen zwar gewöhnt, aber die Kälte wird ihnen zu schaffen machen. Wir müssen dann entscheiden, ob wir die Mittagssonne abwarten, oder ob das Wetter sich negativ entwickelt, und wir dann sofort aufbrechen. Im ersten Fall würde ich dann eine zwei oder dreistündige Pause vorschlagen, damit Elf und Tier sich aufwärmen können.“

 Imenia zog sich die Kapuze über den Kopf. „Das werden wir dann entscheiden“, sprach sie, und nickte. 

 „Gut. Wir wollen aufbrechen.“

 Sie ging zu ihrem Greifen, und schwang sich in den Sattel. „In die Lüfte“, gab sie den Befehl. „Wir halten uns westlich“. Leyan folgte ihr, und nahm mit Phönix die Spitze des Fluggeschwaders ein.

 Als die sechs Greifen und der Drachenfalke langsam in die Höhe stiegen, sahen ihnen die Elfen der Warte noch eine Weile nach, dann gingen sie wieder ihren täglichen Aufgaben nach.

XXXX​


----------



## Melian (25. Februar 2011)

Wo Daireans Drachenfalke in punkto Eleganz den Flügelschlägen der Greifen definitiv überlegen waren, hatten sie einen bedeutenden Vorteil, als es darum ging, die erforderlichen Höhen zu erklimmen, die sie heute anpeilten. Sie mussten den Gebirgszug überqueren. Phönix war zwar kräftig, aber bald schon hatten die anderen ihn abgehängt. Die kräftigen Flügelschläge der Wildhammergreifen waren sich die immer kälter werdende Luft in den Höhen besser gewöhnt und ihr Körper konnte die Wärme, die sie im Flug und mit ihren Muskeln produzierten, besser speichern. Ylarias Greif schien sich hierbei besonders hervorzutun, und übernahm bald die Spitze.

 Dairean schmunzelte, als sein Blick auf Ylarias Greif und den Rücken der schönen Quel'dorei fiel. In der kurzen Pause, die sie vor dem Aufstieg noch eingelegt hatten, hatte ihr Blick auf ihm geruht. Dairean hatte es gespürt, ohne sich grossartig danach umsehen zu müssen. Er hatte sich bemühen müssen, sein Schmunzeln für sich zu behalten und neutral zu blicken. Langsam ging sein Plan auf. Bald hatte er sie da, wo er sie haben wollte.


Dairean gab Imenia ein zuvor definiertes Zeichen. Er hatte gewusst, Phönix würde etwas länger brauchen, um die Höhe zu gewinnen, und hatte Imenia davon berichtet. Sie wussten, wo der Weg hinführen würde, und gemeinsam hatten sie beschlossen, am Fusse der Gebirgskette eine Pause einzulegen, und auf ihn zu warten, ehe sie alle gemeinsam in die Feste Wintergarde weiterflogen.

 Als die anderen fast ausser Sichtweite waren, legte Dairean Phönix die Hand auf den langen, gebogenen Hals. Drachenfalken existierten nur im Reiche der Sin'dorei. In ihnen wohnte – genau wie in den Blutelfen selber – ein Teil Magie, der sie am Leben hielt und sie nährte. Genau wusste Dairean natürlich nicht darüber Bescheid, doch reichte sein Wissen aus, um den Drachenfalken mit Magie aus der Umgebung zu füllen, im Stärke zu verleihen und schliesslich einen Schutz um sie zu legen, der dem Tier half. Erneut verfluchte er sich, dass er nicht mehr Zeit gehabt hatte, sich auf diese Mission vorzubereiten. Dann hätte er mit Hathorel üben können, diese Magie besser abzustimmen, so dass es nicht auffiel. Schliesslich war er ja 'nur' ein Späher.

 Als die Sonne am höchsten stand, überquerte auch Phönix den Pass und begann mit einem Sinkflug. Dairean fühlte eine gewisse Übelkeit in seinem Bauch aufsteigen, als das Tier etwas zu schnell und zu übereifrig versuchte, wieder in 'wärmere' Luftschichten zu kommen. Der Wind oben auf dem Pass war tatsächlich so kalt und unerbittlich gewesen, wie Dairean sich dies ausgemalt hatte. Immerhin waren sie von Schnee verschont geblieben.

 Bald schon erkannte er in einer gewissen Distanz vor sich auf dem Boden die anderen, die auf ihn warteten. Als sie ihn sahen, wurden die Greifen in seine Richtung gedreht, obwohl sie auf dem Boden sassen. Dairean erkannte Ylaria und schmunzelte.

 Die Trainingsstunde am Abend zuvor war interessant gewesen. Er beherrschte das Spiel der Verführung offensichtlich noch, und er musste sich selber eingestehen, dass es an ihm auch nicht spurlos vorüberging. Sie war eine wahrliche Schönheit, und entgegen einiger anderer hatte sie tatsächlich auch etwas im Kopf. Vermutlich hatte er sie deswegen ausgesucht, ihm zu Nutzen zu sein. Noch wusste er nicht, ob sie das überhaupt sein würde, aber selbst wenn.. Spass machte es ihm auf jeden Fall, etwas zu spielen, um sie herumzuschleichen wie ein Luchs, und sie zu verführen. Er würde dies hoffentlich am heutigen Abend weiterführen können. Bald würde er sie da haben, wo er sie haben wollte.

 Phönix war nun nicht mehr weit über der Gruppe, es würde wohl noch zwei oder drei Minuten dauern bis er neben ihnen landen konnte. Noch während seine Gedanken auf Ylaria gerichtet waren, und er überlegte, wie er weiter vorgehen würde, kam ihm eine Idee. Er grinste. Warum war er bloss nicht vorher darauf gekommen?

 „Phönix. Sturzflug", sagte er zu seinem Tier, und setzte dann nach. „Feind." Diese Worte lösten eine Kettenreaktion in dem stolzen Drachenfalken aus. Es war ein Manöver, das sie schon oft geübt hatten. Heute würde er es verwenden, um Theater zu spielen. Dairean schlang die Zügel enger um die Finger und übte mehr Druck auf die Steigbügel aus.

 Phönix stellte sich in der Luft plötzlich auf, hob beide Flügel gegen den Wind, so dass es für jeden Beobachter so aussehen musste, als würde er von einer starken Windböe erfasst. Dann liess er sich seitlich schräg nach hinten fallen, und trudelte ungehindert gen Boden, korrigierte die Lage nur ab und zu geschickt mit einem verzweifelt wirkenden Flügelschlag. 

 Wie Stein – so musste es aussehen – sanken die beiden zu Boden, und verschwanden für die Reisegruppe im Schnee hinter einem Hügel. Phönix war im letzten Moment für ihn und für sich geeignet gelandet, nur um sogleich sich in den Schnee zu legen, und „verletzter Drachenfalke" zu spielen, während Dairean im letzten Moment abgesprungen war und nun im Schnee lag.

 Als sich Ylaria nur wenige Momente später mit schreckgeweiteten Augen über ihn beugte, ihn versuchte zu wecken, und der Priesterin kaum Platz liess, ihn zu untersuchen, musste er innerlich grinsen. 

 Er rappelte sich nur nach wenigen Momenten auf, täuschte einen Schwindel vor, und murmelte: „Alles in Ordnung, nichts verletzt." Während er sich pflichtbewusst um den vermeintlich abgestürzten Drachenfalken kümmerte, sah er aus einem Augenwinkel, wie sich Ylaria über die Augen wischte, nachdem sie sich von ihm abgewandt hatte.

 Oh ja. Er hatte sie da, wo er sie haben wollte. 

 Dairean grinste. Weibliches Mitleid war so berechenbar.

XXXXX​


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Februar 2011)

Endlich geht es weiter 

Super geschrieben!



Danke für deine PM.


----------



## Melian (25. Februar 2011)

_Nichts zu danken. Jeder Autor hat ein Interesse, dass die Leser nicht abspringen. Vor allem wenn sie 3 Monate ein Kreatief hatten wie ich.

Eine gute Freundin meinte zu diesem Kapitel nur "Arschtörtchen".. Hrhr.
Ich hab noch einiges vor - und wohl auch wieder Inspiration wiedergefunden endlich._


----------



## Melian (26. Februar 2011)

Zweiter Abend der Reise

_Dalaran_ 

Dämmerpfeil hatte nur einen halben Tag gebraucht, um die kurze Strecke zum Turnierplatz zurückzulegen, eine Antwort abzuholen, und wieder zurück nach Dalaran zu fliegen. Tyballin fing ihn höchstpersönlich auf dem Landeplatz Dalarans ab und sah ihm zu, wie er von seinem schon sehr erschöpft aussehenden Drachenfalken stieg. Sie nickten sich zu, verstanden sich wortlos. Nachdem Dämmerpfeil den Falken in die Obhut eines Stalljungen gegeben hatte, eilten sie beide durch die abendlichen Strassen Dalarans auf das Quartier des Silberbunds zu, stiegen die Treppen hoch zu Tyballins Privatgemächern. 

 Dämmerpfeil reichte ihm das gesiegelte Pergament, nachdem er die Türe hinter sich geschlossen hatte, und setzte sich auf einen Stuhl vor Tyballins Pult. Tyballin siegelte die Türe mit einem Wink magisch, so dass keine Lauscher das Gespräch, das eventuell noch folgte, mitbekommen konnten. Dann riss er das Siegel vom Pergament.



> Ehrwürdiger Arkanist, Bruder und Freund. Ich bestätige die letzten drei wöchentlichen Berichte, ebenso die ausserordentlichen Berichte über die Aktivitäten der Horde und des Silberbundes am Turnier. Das wären deren zwei Berichte. Das Empfehlungsschreiben an die junge Priesterin Telra stammt ebenso aus meiner Feder. Von einem Empfehlungsschreiben für einen Kurier ist mir nichts bekannt.
> 
> Mit ehrerbietigen Grüssen und mit den besten Wünschen, dass die Sonne euch behüten möge,
> Arkanist Nyleth Taelis
> Gesandter des Silberbunds am Argentumturnier



 Tyballin stöhnte. Dämmerpfeil verzog das Gesicht. &#8222;Schlechte Neuigkeiten, Arkanist?" &#8222;Und was für welche.. Verflucht.." Langsam begriff er die Tragweite der Erkenntnisse, die sich ihm gerade boten. Im schlimmsten Falle hatte er Feuerblüte einen Spion mit auf den Weg gegeben, möglicherweise ein Attentäter oder ein Dieb.

 &#8222;Sie müssen unmittelbar unterrichtet werden", murmelte er, klingelte nach seiner Bediensteten und wies sie an, sofort weitere hochrangige Berater des Silberbunds zu holen.

 Wenige Minuten später betrat Kampfmagier Braedin seine Gemächer. Er war noch in Dalaran, hatte eigentlich am nächsten Tage aufbrechen wollen. Als er Tyballins sorgenvolle Miene sah, zog er eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Was gibt es, Tyballin?".

 &#8222;Wir haben ein Problem.", sagte dieser, hob den Brief hoch. Braedin ergriff ihn, las ihn durch, doch schüttelte verständnislos den Kopf. 

 Gleichzeitig versuchte Tyballin erfolglos einen magischen Kontakt mit dem Kommunikationskristall herzustellen, den er Feuerblüte mitgegeben hatte. Doch er erreichte sie nicht. &#8222;Beim gütigen Licht", murmelte er.

 &#8222;Das verstehe ich nicht. Soll das heissen jemand hat einen Brief gefälscht?" Braedin betonte die Worte langsam, und blickte Tyballlin an. &#8222;Ja, genau das. Aber das Schlimme daran ist, dass ich diesen Hochstapler mit Feuerblüte losgeschickt habe." &#8222;Und das bedeutet.. was?" &#8222;Hochverrat, mögliche Spionage, Mord.. Diebstahl eines sehr wertvollen Artefakts."

 Braedin strich sich über das schön gepflegte Bärtchen. &#8222;Also sind die Gerüchte wahr? Warum wurde niemand eingeweiht?" 

 &#8222;Weil dies geheim bleiben sollte. Niemand sollte es wissen, ausser unsere verehrte Anführerin, ich und Feuerblüte. Niemand.. ach.. Es ist zu schwer zu erklären. Bist du unterrichtet über die stationierten Truppen im Süden?" Tyballin legte den Kommunikationskristall weg, richtete den Blick, auf Braedin.

 &#8222;Mehr oder weniger, ja. Was müsst ihr wissen?". Braedin verschränkte die Arme udn wirkte leicht beleidigt.

&#8222;Wen haben wir in der Nähe des Wyrmruhtempels stationiert?" 

 &#8222;Der Wyrmruhtempel?" Braedin zog eine überrascht eine Augenbraue hoch.

 Gleichzeitig kamen einige weitere Hochelfen in Tyballins Quartier gestürmt, und noch bevor der Kampfmagier dies ausführen konnte, hatte Tyballin alle Hände voll zu tun, vor einem Spion in einer Kampftruppe zu warnen. Die Emotionen kochten hoch, obwohl er nicht alle Einzelheiten verriet, wussten die Anwesenden doch, dass eine wichtige Mission auf dem Spiel stand, eventuell sogar das Leben einiger Silberbundler. 

 Braedin war dem ganzen Trubel etwas entflohen, trat zum Tisch, auf dem die Karte Nordens ausgebreitet war. &#8222;Ruhe", sprach er dann. Alle Augen richteten sich auf ihn. &#8222;Wir haben keinen Vertreter in der unmittelbaren Nähe. Einige Kampfmagier der 7. Legion dürften in Wintergarde stationiert sein, aber sie fühlen sich dem Silberbund nicht zugehörig, und stehen deswegen auch nicht in magischem Kontakt mit uns." Er tippte auf den Bereich der Karte, der Tausendwinter markierte. &#8222;Wir sind hier dem Tempel am nächsten. Das macht kaum einen Unterschied. Verzeiht, Arkanist Tyballin, ich schätze, wir können nicht wirklich von Hilfe sein", beendete er seine Ausführungen entschuldigend.

 Betretenes Schweigen machte sich bereit. Tyballin wandte sich an Dämmerpfeil. Der stand sofort auf und salutierte. &#8222;Sire, ich bin bereit, die Reise auf mich zu nehmen." &#8222;Es bleibt uns kaum etwas anderes übrig", sprach Tyballin. &#8222;Stärkt euch, und fliegt dann sofort los, möglichst direkt in Richtung des Tempels. Ihr müsst Feuerblüte auf jeden Fall diskret unterrichten, so dass sie die Möglichkeit hat, den Verräter ausser Gefecht zu setzen. Ich werde euch ein schreiben mitgeben." Dämmerpfeil salutierte erneut und stürmte aus dem Raum.&#8222;Ihr könnt gehen", sagte Tyballin zum Rest der Quel'dorei, die noch im Raum herumstanden. Auch Braedin nickte er zu. &#8222;Ich muss nun allein sein, und mir eine Strategie überlegen."

Nachdem der letzte Elf die Privatgemächer des Arkanisten verlassen hatte und seine Bedienstete sorgfältig die Tür hinter sich geschlossen hatte, liess sich Tyballin auf seinem Schreibtischstuhl nieder, stützte den Kopf auf das Kinn. Nein, sie hatten keinen Vertreter im Wyrmruhtempel. Das Drachenvolk liess überhaupt nur wenige Sterbliche dauerhaft in ihren Hallen weilen, und obwohl sie gerne die Gestalt der Quel'dorei annahmen, wenn sie auf ihre humanoide Form zurückgreifen mussten, war die Wahl der Allianz damals auf eine andere Vertreterin gefallen, die die Interessen der Fraktion im Wyrmruhtempel vertreten würde.

 Schildwache Lauriel Wahrklinge.
 Direkte Untergebene von Aela Sturmfeder.
 Eine Kaldorei.

 Der Hochelf seufzte, hüllte sich in seinen Umhang und bereitete sich darauf vor, der Nachtelfe einen Besuch abzustatten. 

XXXX​


----------



## Melian (27. Februar 2011)

&#8222;Ylaria. Du bist an der Reihe". Verian schmunzelte leicht, als er dies sagte. Ylaira zuckte zusammen, und blickte wieder auf den Tisch, wo die drei Würfel je sechs Augen anzeigten. Sie knurrte. &#8222;Du hast betrogen. Du hast niemals drei Sechsen gewürfelt!"

 &#8222;Und wie willst du mir das nachweisen?" Nach Verian fing auch Leireth an zu schmunzeln.

 &#8222;Weil.. ähm.. Das kann gar nicht sein." 

 &#8222;Du hast nicht mal hingesehen, als ich gewürfelt hab", grinste Verian.

 Ylaria wurde leicht rot. Sie rieb sich die Wange und nahm schnell einen Schluck aus dem Becher mit wirklich schlechtem Bier, um dies zu verstecken. Ertappt.

 Es war verflixt. Immer wieder schweifte ihr Blick zu den zwei Hockern in der Nähe des Kamins. Auf dem einen sass Leyan, auf dem anderen Imenia, die den Rücken ihr zugewandt hatte. Sie waren in eine Unterhaltung vertieft.

 Ylaria seufzte, schob eine Silbermünze in die Mitte des Tisches, griff nach den Würfeln und liess sie lustlos auf den Tisch rollen. Kaum einen Blick warf sie auf das Ergebnis, mit dem sie sowieso unterlag. Eine Zwei, eine Drei und eine Eins. &#8222;Ich steig aus", murmelte sie, liess den Becher Bier stehen, und erhob sich vom Tisch. Verian grinste nur leicht, dann wandte er sich wieder Leireth zu.

 Sie streckte sich etwas und spürte jeden Muskel. Nach dem Unfall am Nachmittag hatte Imenia entgegen Leyans Rat beschlossen, die Tiere zu zwingen, die drei Stunden Flug zur Feste Wintergarde trotz des erschöpften Zustands auch noch zurückzulegen. Das Ergebnis war, dass sie ihre Greifen ziemlich sicher auswechseln mussten, dass die Befehlshaber der hier stationierten 7. Legion nicht gerade erfreut darüber waren, fünf erschöpfte Greifen im Austausch dafür zu erhalten, und dass auch die Reiter der Greifen jeden einzelnen Muskel spürten. Sie hatten zuletzt die Tiere mit Zwang im Himmel halten müssen. Einzig Leyans Drachenfalke schien sich &#8211; ebenso wie der Reiter &#8211; erstaunlich gut vom Sturz erholt zu haben.

 Erneut blickte sie zu Leyan. Im selben Moment liess auch er seinen Blick schweifen und prompt verfing sich sein Blick in ihrem. Er lächelte. 

 Sie wurde erneut rot, und wandte ihre Augen ab, drehte sich abrupt mit dem ganzen Körper weg, tat so, als ob sie der Streitdiskussion der beiden Menschen am Tisch nebenan über die Auslegung des Lichts und den Gebrauch von Waffen im Krieg. 

 < Du stellst dich dämlich an>, schoss es ihr durch die Gedanken. Sie seufzte, hob die Hand und fuhr damit durch ihre blonden kurzen Haare. Erneut blickte sie aus den Augenwinkeln zu Leyan, der ihre Bewegung offensichtlich gebannt verfolgte. Sie musste leicht schmunzeln, und behielt die Hand noch etwas in den Haaren, fuhr damit dann herunter zu ihrem Hals, ehe sie sich selber dabei ertappte. < Beim gütigen Licht, flirtest du etwa, Ylaria Silbersang?> Abrupt liess sie die Hand fallen, seufzte, und durchquerte den Gastraum. Sie brauchte frische Luft.

 Eine halbe Stunde später hatten sich erstaunlicherweise alle um einen Tisch versammelt. Ylaria schüttelte sich etwas Schnee von ihren Haaren, ehe sie sich näherte.

 &#8222;Ah, da bist du ja endlich. Wir dachten, wir müssten einen Suchtrupp losschicken", neckte Verian sie. Offensichtlich war das Essen serviert worden, zumindest bestätigten dies halb leer gegessene Platten mit Wurst, Käse und Brot und Tassen heissen Gewürzweins, die herumstanden. Leyan schenkte ihr ein Lächeln, rutschte etwas zur Seite und klopfte neben sich auf die Bank. &#8222;Hier. Ich habe dir einen Platz freigehalten", sprach er. 

 Zögerlich nahm Ylaria Platz, nuschelte ein &#8222;Dankeschön", und griff nun selber nach etwas zu Essen, hörte mit einem Ohr der Unterhaltung zu, die sich gerade um Ressourcen, Truppenbewegungen und so weiter drehten. 

 Innerlich verdrehte Ylaria die Augen, äusserlich seufzte sie. Nicht schon wieder. Das schien das Lieblingsthema fast aller Anwesenden zu sein. Lustlos kaute sie an einem Stück Brot herum, der Ellbogen sehr undamenhaft auf den grob gearbeiteten Holztisch gestützt, die andere Hand auf ihrem Knie. 

 &#8222;.. dürfen die Vorherrschaft nicht aufgeben. Die Ressourcen sind sehr wichtig..". Nur halb bekam sie Verians Satz mit, als sie erneut Leyans Blick auf ihr spürte. Er hatte ihr den Kopf leicht zugewandt, und lächelte. Sie schluckte das Stück Brot herunter, bekam es in den falschen Hals und hustete. Als sie seine Hand an ihrem Rücken spürte, wie er leicht darauf klopfte, spürte sie erneut die Hitze in ihr aufsteigen. 

 < Verflucht, Ylaria, benimm dich nicht wie ein Jungelf!>, flehte sie sich selber innerlich an.

 &#8222;.. Kampf gegen den Lichkönig ist immer noch das wichtigste".. Am Rande ihres Bewusstseins hörte sie die sanfte Stimme der Menschenfrau, richtete bemüht ihren Blick auf sie. Dieser Mann neben ihr brachte sie konstant durcheinander. Innerlich fluchte sie, während sie nach einem Stück Käse griff, daran herum knabberte.

 &#8222;.. Natürlich, das ist möglich. Aber dieses Turnier, ist das nicht alles sowieso.." Den letzten Einwand Leireths bekam sie nicht mit, denn in diesem Moment spürte sie auf ihrer Hand, die auf ihrem Knie gelegen hatte, eine zweite. Leyan blickte kurz zu ihr, lächelte, dann richtete er den Blick wieder weg, wohl zur Ablenkung.

 Ylaria schluckte. Diese Berührung, so vorsichtig und unschuldig sie sein mochte, die Finger, die langsam zwischen ihre glitten, und ihre beiden Hände somit verflochten, liessen ihren Puls hochschnellen und ihr Blut in ihren Adern pochen.

 Niemand sah, dass ihre Hände ineinander lagen. Es gab auch nicht viel zu sehen, obwohl sich Ylaria in einem Winkel ihrer Gedanken wünschte, Leyan würde etwas forscher vorgehen. Doch aus offensichtlichen Gründen war dies nicht möglich. Sie versuchte dem Gespräch zu folgen, so gut es ging. 

 Bald verabschiedeten sich alle zur Nachtruhe, und als Leyans Hand schliesslich von ihrer glitt, eine merkwürdige Leere hinterliess, schlich sich ein Gefühl der Enttäuschung in ihren Geist. < Jetzt stell dich nicht so blöd an. Was hast du erwartet.. Dass er über dich herfällt? Ihr seid auf einem Einsatz>, flüsterte die innere Stimme weiter. Sie stützte den Kopf auf die Hände, und seufzte. 

 Dann erhob sie sich, und steuerte ebenfalls ihr Quartier an.




 Sie sah nicht, woher der Schatten kam, der sie in eine dunkle Ecke des Flurs zog und die Arme um sie legte. Erschrocken keuchte sie auf, und wollte schon einen Verteidigungszauber wirken, als eine bekannte Stimme an ihrem Ohr hörte. &#8222;Scht.. Ich bin es doch, Leyan." 

 &#8222;Leyan", zischte sie ärgerlich, versuchte sich seiner Umarmung zu entwinden. &#8222;Was beim gütigen Licht soll das?" Dieser lächelte spitzbübisch-entschuldigend. &#8222;Tut mir leid. Das war wohl zu viel des Überfalls", flüsterte er. &#8222;Und ob es das war. Was soll dieses Benehmen? Hast du den Verstand ver.." Sie kam nicht dazu, den Satz zu beenden, denn er hatte sich ihr wieder genähert, und einen Finger auf ihre Lippen gelegt, immer noch mit dem leichten Grinsen auf den Lippen. &#8222;Schsch..", murmelte er, dann legte er erneut die Arme um sie und im selben Moment küsste er sie.

 Sie keuchte auf, wollte sich wehren. Aber es war vergebens. Denn sie wollte diesen Kuss. Ihre Arme schlangen sich wie selbstverständlich um seinen Körper, sie drückte sich an ihn und erwiderte den Kuss, hungrig und intensiv. Jegliche Gedanken schienen zu verfliegen, nur noch die sanften Lippen auf den ihren waren wichtig. 

 Sie wusste nicht, wie viel Zeit sie so eng umschlungen in dieser dunklen Ecke des Flurs zugebracht hatten. Es konnten Minuten gewesen sein, oder aber auch nur Sekunden. Als sich seine Lippen schliesslich von ihr lösten, und er ihr nur ein &#8222;Schlaft gut, M'lady" in die Ohrmuschel hauchte, blieb sie einen Moment benommen stehen.

 Da war er schon weg.




 XXXX


----------



## Melian (27. Februar 2011)

_Derweil in Dalaran_

 Nach unendlich wirkenden zwei Stunden war er endlich zu der Nachtelfe vorgelassen worden. Die Schildwache, die vor ihrem Quartier Wache hielt, hatte ihn keinen Augenblick aus den Augen gelassen, als er gewartet hatte, bis Sturmfeder ihr „Abendgebet“ beendet hatte. Als er schliesslich zu der Kaldorei vorgelassen wurde, hatte sie ihn kaum begrüsst, sondern nur seinen Namen ausgesprochen. Nachdem er die Lage möglichst knapp, doch den Umständen entsprechend ausgeführt hatte, richtete er schliesslich seine Bitte um Kontaktaufnahme mit der im Tempel stationierten Kaldorei an Sturmfeder. 

 Aela Sturmfeder überragte ihn fast um einen Kopf, obwohl dies für ihre Rasse kaum als aussergewöhnlich war. Die Farbnadelungen, die sich um ihre Augen und über ihre Wangen erstreckten, die geflochtenen grünen Haare und die kristallklar leuchtenden Augen gaben ihr den Anschein, sehr weise zu sein. Sie trug eine einfache, blattgrüne Robe, die ihre Figur doch hervorragend zur Geltung brachte. Der Eindruck täuschte, das wusste Tyballin. Unter der violetten Haut steckten starke Muskeln. Ein Zeichen davon, wie sehr die Schildwache den Kampf mit Waffen beherrschen musste. 

 Obwohl ihr Körper ihm zugewandt war, blickte sie etwas zur Seite. „Warum benutzt ihr nicht eure Magie, Arkanist Tyballin“, sprach sie schliesslich nach Tyballins Monolog. Er starrte sie an, verzog etwas das Gesicht. „Sie ist.. sie ist nicht erreichbar“, erwiderte er leise. 

 Die Kaldorei lachte ein perlendes Lachen.

 „Ich würde euch helfen“, sagte sie.

 Tyballin hörte das Aber, welches in dem Satz mitschwang.

 Aela wog den Kopf etwas hin und her. „Aber warum sollte ich euch helfen, Melodir Tyballin?“ fragte die Kaldorei. 

 Ihre Augen, die auf ihm ruhten, erweckten den Anschein tiefer Seen, in die man unendlich weit eintauchen konnte. Tyballin hielt einen Moment inne, und schob die seltsamen kitschigen Vergleiche zur Seite, konzentrierte sich auf das Gespräch.

 „Nun... Wir.. schliesslich sind wir in der Allianz verbündet“, wandte er ein. 

 Das leicht spöttische Lächeln, welches sich nun auf Aelas Lippen zeigte, war als Antwort genug. Er musste sich zwingen, nicht zur Seite zu blicken, und sich zu schämen. Gerade kam er sich vor wie ein kleines Kind bei einem Schulmeister.

 „Meine Herrin Wisperwind – Elune möge sie behüten – würde es mir nachsehen, wenn unsere Aufgaben es nicht ermöglichen würden, einem Splittertrupp des Silberbunds beim Lösen ihrer Probleme zu helfen“, sprach sie schliesslich. Die kurze Pause, die sie gewartet hatte, liessen keinen Zweifel daran, dass die Worte wohlüberlegt spitz an seine Ohren klangen. 

 Tyballin liess seinen Blick erneut auf ihr ruhen, widerstand dem Drang, in ihren Augen zu versinken. Dann zog er die Schultern leicht hoch, seufzte, und wandte sich etwas ab.

 „Vermutlich habt ihr Recht. Ich habe kein Recht, hierher zu kommen, und Dinge von euch zu fordern.“ Er rang um Worte, und war über sich selbst überrascht, über seine Ehrlichkeit. Er hatte vorgehabt, energisch aufzutreten und Forderungen zu stellen, doch sobald er ihr gegenüber stand, wusste er, damit würde er nichts erreichen. Das hatte sein ganzes Konzept zerstört. 

 Kurz liess er den Blick in ihrem Quartier umherschweifen, erblickte an einem Rüstungsständer die Platte, in die sich Aela üblicherweise hüllte, ebenso wie die mächtige zweischneidige Gleve, die sie zu führen pflegte. Er schluckte leicht.

 „Hört zu, ich weiss, dass unsere Völker .. verfeindet waren.. sind.. Was sie jetzt sind, ist mir ebenso wenig klar, wie.. wie mir unklar ist, wie ich euch beibringen soll, dass ..“ Er hielt kurz inne, räusperte sich, blickte sie an. „Meine Leute sind in Gefahr. Meine Untergebenen. Ich bin für sie verantwortlich. Ich bin nicht hier, um etwas von euch zu fordern. Ich möchte nur.. darum bitten, dass ihr dies bedenkt.“

 Aela trat auf ihn zu. Dann lächelte sie. „Ich sehe die Verzweiflung in euren Augen. Und dass ihr den Schritt gewagt habt auf mich zuzukommen, zeigt, wie wichtig euch dies Anliegen ist“, sprach sie dann, ehe sie wieder von ihm weg schritt, zu dem kleinen Fenster in ihren Gemächern. Sie blickte hinaus in die Nacht, erhob den Blick zu den Sternen, die über Dalaran leuchteten.

 „Viele Jahrhunderte sind vergangen, seit die Exilanten unsere heimischen Gestade verlassen haben. Doch erinnere ich mich noch gut daran,“ begann sie dann zu sprechen. Ihr Blick ruhte immer noch auf den Sternen. Tyballin schluckte. Er hatte es zwar geahnt, aber die Bestätigung, dass die Elfe, die vor ihm stand, viele tausend Jahre zählte, bewirkte, dass er sich noch einmal etwas kleiner fühlte. „Lange kümmerte uns das Schicksal derjenigen, die sich von Elune abgewandt hatten, nicht mehr. Es ist merkwürdig, nun Vertreter eures Volkes jeden Tag zu sehen, zu wissen, dass wir euch Verbündete nennen sollen. Und gleichzeitig zu wissen, dass ihr ebenso Exilanten seid innerhalb der Allianz.“ Ihr tiefer Blick richtete sich auf ihn. „Die Pfade des Schicksals, die uns Elune zuweist, sind immer wieder erstaunlich.“ 

 Dann wandte sie sich ihm ganz zu. „Ich habe mich noch nicht entschlossen, wie ich zu eurem Volke stehe. Doch weiss ich, dass dies Volk, welches sich nun schändlich Kinder des Blutes nennt, welches sich zu diesen primitiven und verabscheuungswürdigen Monstern hingezogen fühlt und sich womöglich selber in ebensolche Monster verwandelt hat, dem Untergang geweiht ist.“

 Einen Moment hielt sie inne, während Tyballin nur nickte. Zumindest konnte er dem zustimmen, was die Kaldorei sagte. Hier unterschieden sie sich wohl nicht. Beide verachteten die Sin'dorei zutiefst.

 „Ich würde euch helfen“, wiederholte sie die Aussage von ganz zu Beginn der Unterhaltung, „doch kann ich es nicht. Nicht weil ich nicht wollte, nein. Euer Eifer und euer Pflichtbewusstsein haben mich überzeugt. Doch frage ich mich, wie ich euch helfen könnte“, sprach sie schliesslich.

 Tyballin blickte sie verständnislos an. „Wie.. meint ihr dies?“ Aela schmunzelte. „Unsere Hippogryphen sind nicht schneller als eure Greifen und Falken, und leiden ebenso unter der Kälte Nordends. Was wir können, könnt ihr ebenso, unsere Boten sind nicht schneller. Wie also sollten wir euch helfen?“

 Tyballin rang um eine Antwort. „Nun.. ehm.. ich dachte.. vielleicht.. Ich..“, brach ab, als er merkte, dass er nur Unsinn sprach. „Unsere Eulen brauchen ebenso lange wie die Hippogryphen, und in dieser Kälte würden sie sterben. Ich kann meine Schildwache im Tempel nicht schneller erreichen als ihr. Ich fürchte, ihr seid vergebens hergekommen“, sagte sie, und ihr Blick zeigte Bedauern.

 Erneut verlor sich Tyballin in ihren schönen Augen, die klar strahlten wie die Nacht über Dalaran. Sie entsprach nicht dem Schönheitsideal eines Hochelfen, doch spürte er dennoch eine Art Verbundenheit zu diesem uralt wirkenden weisen Geschöpf mit der violetten Haut und den grünen Haaren. Bedauern schlich sich in seinen Geist. Unter anderen Umständen, in einer anderen Situation, in einer anderen Zeit.. Er führte den Gedanken nicht zu Ende, denn er wusste, er führte zu nichts. 

 Höflich verbeugte er sich. „Verzeiht. Ich dachte.. törichterweise.. Dass es eine andere Möglichkeit gäbe. Ich habe wohl nicht genug überlegt. Ihr habt Recht. Verzeiht, dass ich euer Gebet gestört habe, Schildwache Sturmfeder. Ich wünsche euch eine angenehme Nacht“, sprach er schliesslich, nachdem er sich wieder aufgerichtet hatte.

 Aela legte beide Hände aneinander, und senkte den Kopf etwas. „Möge Elune euch trotz allem behüten, Quel'dorei.“

 Nachdem er die Tür zu ihrem Quartier hinter sich geschlossen hatte, eilte Tyballin fluchtartig zurück in seine eigenen Privatgemächer.




XXXX​


----------



## Alux (5. März 2011)

so grade fertig gelsen und muss sage die Geschichte ist genial gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Albra (12. März 2011)

nahc der langen zeit musste ich nochmal von vorne anfangen mit lesen deswegen hats gedauert aber ich muss sagen weiter so 
bin shcon gespannt wie es weitergehen wird mit den handlungsfäden ^^


----------



## Melian (5. April 2011)

Die Ankunft

Erst vor kurzem hatten abenteuerhungrige Entdecker die Zufahrt, die direkt vor die Haustüre der Burg Utgarde im heulenden Fjord führte, für sich beansprucht und einen Hafen der Allianz aufgebaut. Tatsächlich bestand dieser Stützpunkt noch nicht allzu lange. Diejenigen Schiffe, die in der Vergangenheit von den östlichen Königreichen her kommend Nordend angesteuert hatten, waren ohne Ausnahme beim Anblick der steil abfallenden Klippen und der wenig einladenden Inseln des Fjords weitergefahren, weiter westlich der Küste entlang. 
Nicht wenige hatten dabei in den Drachenöden angelegt, im Süden dieses schneebedeckten Gebiets. 
<Das erste, was ihnen sicherlich aufgefallen ist, nachdem sie die Klippen vom Strand erklommen haben, ist sicherlich der hoch in den Horizont aufragende Wyrmruhtempel gewesen>, dachte Dairean bei sich, als die Reisegruppe sich in beständigem Flug auf ihren ausgeruhten Reittieren zwei Tage später dem ehrfurchtgebietenden Bauwerk näherten. 
Daireans Reisen hatten ihn noch nie in den Tempel geführt. Das höchste der Gefühle war ein Flugdienst nach Galgrimm gewesen, wo er eine Nachricht hatte zustellen müssen. Während er sich ein wenig Blutdistelpulver ins Zahnfleisch rieb, dachte er darüber nach. Es war kaum ein Vierteljahr vergangen, seit er mit offenem Mund an diesem Machwerk vorbeigeflogen war. Auch er war fasziniert davon gewesen, wie so viele vor ihm. Und so wie es aussah, blieben seine Reisegefährten ebenso nicht von der Wirkung des Tempels verschont. 

Als sie schliesslich auf einem der Vorplätze der vier Eingänge landeten, dem nördlichen Eingang, wanderten sämtliche Blicke seiner Mitreisenden in die Höhe.Egal wie mächtig man sein mochte, in Anbetracht der riesigen Dimensionen, die der Turm einem Elfen oder Menschen bot, war jeder, der hier ankam, klein. Dairean senkte den Blick vor allen anderen und beobachtete die Umgebung. 

Vor ihnen tat sich ein riesiger ebenerdiger Hauptraum auf, der gross genug war, um zwei ausgewachsenen Grossdrachen Platz zu bieten – in ihrer Drachenform. Dairean wusste, dass unter ihnen ebenso noch ein grosser Raum lag, sogar grösser, wenn er es von den Berichten her richtig im Kopf hatte. Die Dominanz der Drachen sprühte aus jeder einzelnen Säule, obwohl sich im Bau selber kein bisschen Zierwerk oder gar Prunk zeigte. Der Tempel öffnete sich gegen oben hin zu einem weiteren grossen Raum, wie er es beim Anflug gesehen hatte, um schliesslich zuoberst in einem Pavillon zu enden, der wohl der Hauptsitz der Drachen war. Zumindest hatte er dort mehrere Grossdrachen ausmachen können, liegend oder sitzend, teilweise auch in der Luft schwebend. ER nahm an, dass sich dort oben das Zentrum der Macht befand, obwohl er keinen Drachen direkt hatte ausmachen können, der der Drachenkönigin Alexstrasza glich. Er nahm dies zumindest an, obwohl er nicht wusste, wie sie aussah. In seinem Verständnis hatten Drachenköniginnen einfach anders auszusehen. Er musste schmunzeln. Seine Gedanken trieben ihn schon wieder viel zu weit. 

Die Starre der Sieben Reisegefährten hielt einige Momente an, in denen nichts ausser „Oh", und Bemerkungen über die gigantischen Ausmasse des Turmes geäussert wurden. „Bei den Titanen.. Ich hätt' nich' erwartet, dass das Ding so gross is'", platzte es aus Connell heraus. Imenia schmunzelte und blickte zu dem Menschen, dessen Mund immer noch offen stand. „Tatsächlich wird unter Gelehrten gemutmasst, ob dieser Turm vielleicht sogar von Titanen erbaut wurde. Immerhin befindet er sich mitten auf dem Pfad der Titanen.", belehrte sie ihn. „Pfad der Titanen? Hä? Was is' das denn?", kam nur die geistreiche Erwiderung. Dairean lachte leise, während nach und nach alle wieder ihre Blicke senkten, selber schmunzelten und sich wieder ihren Reittieren zu wandten. Imenia winkte ab. „Später, Connell, später. Sonnenhoffnung, seid so gut und bringt in Erfahrung, wo wir rasten können und wo der Lagerplatz für Reittiere ist", wandte sich Imenia dann an ihn und sogleich biss er sich auf die Unterlippe. Das hatte ihm gerade noch gefehlt. Er würde sich eine Drachenwache oder eine Bedienstete der Drachen selber suchen müssen, nur um sich der Nachtelfe nicht zu nähern, die hier stationiert war. Denn diese – so war er sich sicher – würde sofort erkennen, dass er nicht das war, was er vorgab. Er wollte schon Protest einwenden, setzte dazu sein wehleidigstes Gesicht auf und überlegte sich eine Erwiderung. „Ich würde..", setzte er an, doch wurde von Ylaria unterbrochen. „Ich begleite ihn, wenn es recht ist. Wir sollten nicht alleine gehen, sonst verirren wir uns möglicherweise noch in diesen riesigen Hallen." Ylaria lächelte Imenia an, wie Dairean bemerkte. Er musste schmunzeln. „Ich brauche sowieso etwas Bewegung, bitte erlaubt mir dies, Magistrix Feuerblüte", benutzte sie die ehrwürdige Anrede für die ausgebildeten Magier. Imenia blickte sie einen Moment an, nickte. „Aber macht schnell, hier draussen ist es immer noch empfindlich kalt." Ylaria nickte zeitgleich mit Dairean und strahlte ihn dann an. Dairean erwiederte das Lächeln, reichte Verian die Zügel von Phönix. „Bitte passt auf ihn auf", sagte er und huschte dann eiligen Schrittes ins Innere des Erdgeschosses, gefolgt von Ylaria.  

„Ich hoffe bloss, diese Drachen kennen so etwas wie.. Wärme und Feuer, denn wir..", hörten sie nur noch Imenias etwas humorvoll geäusserten Worte, ehe sie ausser Hörreichweite waren.
 

XXXX​


----------



## Melian (7. April 2011)

Es lief gut für ihn. Dairean strich sich grinsend erneut eine Prise des Blutdistelpulvers ins Zahnfleisch. Oh ja, das tat es. Ylaria hatte von seinem Unbehagen Wind bekommen und ihn gefragt, was denn los sei. Er hatte etwas von einer verlorenen Wette geflunkert indem eine entfernte Verwandte der hier stationierten Kaldorei vorkam, hatte erzählt, er hätte sowieso eine allgemeine Abscheu vor Nachtelfen, besonders vor weiblichen, und es wäre ihm überhaupt nicht recht, und er müsste sowieso dringend austreten. Ylaria hatte leise gelacht. 

 „Nun gut, dann gehe ich und frag nach. Aber beeile dich, ich warte hier höchstens eine Viertelstunde, nachdem ich mit der Gesandten und möglicherweise dem Gastwirt gesprochen habe." „Geh ruhig zu ihnen, wenn du fertig bist. Sag einfach ich hätte.. Verdauungsprobleme oder so etwas in der Art." Ylaria hatte leise gelacht.

 Und nun stand er hier, an der südlichen Seite des Turmes. Er beobachtete nur, obwohl er sich bewusst war, dass er schnell handeln musste, denn er brauchte dringend Informationen. Aber es lief gut für ihn, hatte er es doch immerhin geschafft, Ylaria für einen Moment loszuwerden. Ylaria hatte offenbar fast etwas zu viel Gefallen an ihm gefunden, und hatte den ganzen vorherigen Tag versucht, ihm nahe zu sein. Er hatte sich auf ein Gespräch eingelassen, das recht angenehm gewesen war, doch als er versucht hatte, einen ruhigen Ort zu finden, um mit Hathorel Kontakt aufzunehmen, war er sie nicht losgeworden. Irgendwann des Abends hatte er sich seinem Schicksal ergeben, und die fünf Elfen hatten ein Kartenspiel gespielt, während die zwei Menschen in einer anderen Ecke vertieft in ein Streitgespräch gewesen waren. < Wobei Streitgespräch noch untertrieben ist >, dachte Dairean. < Noch etwas mehr, und sie hätte ihm den Kopf eingeschlagen.. Und er.. hätte es glücklich sterbend zugelassen. > Während er beobachtete, wie der orcische Gesandte auf den Boden spuckte und sich die für eine Orcwache typische Plattenrüstung zurechtrückte, musste er leise lachen. Ein Blinder konnte sehen, dass der etwas einfach gestrickte Connell hoffnungslos in Brionna verliebt war. Sie hätte ihm befehlen können, den Dreck von ihren Schuhsohlen zu lecken und er hätte es getan, in der Hoffnung etwas Beachtung zu finden. 

 Dairean liess das Blutdistelpulver einige Minuten lang einfach in ihm wirken, spürte die wohlige Wärme des Krauts in sich hoch kriechen. Wärme hatte er auch bitter nötig. Es waren erst wenige Tage seit dem Aufbruch vergangen, doch bereits jetzt hatte er den Eindruck, er sei bis auf die Knochen vereist. 

 Langsam verschwand die Kälte aus seinen Gliedern. So gestärkt drückte er sich noch etwas mehr in eine Ecke des äusseren Gebäudes, versicherte sich, dass ihn niemand sah, und zog dann die Kommunikationsscheibe, die ihm Hathorel mitgegeben hatte, aus der Tasche hervor. 

 <Mal sehen.. Hier drücken.. oder wars hier?> Er betastete das Gerät, bis es schliesslich ein leises Summen produzierte und er die Magie spüren konnte, die sich im Innern des Gehäuses aktiviert hatte. 

 Er musste einige Minuten warten, bis sich schliesslich ein kleines, von Magie geformtes Bild auf der runden Scheibe bot. Ein belustigtes Schmunzeln auf den Lippen begrüsste er den Arkanisten, der ihn sogleich anblaffte. „Was gibt's da zu lachen, Sonnenhoffnung? Die Abbildung von euch sieht noch dämlicher aus, wie ihr dick verpackt in einer Ecke hockt." Dairean starrte das Ding an, bis er begriff, dass Hathorel ihn natürlich ebenso sehen konnte, wie er ihn. „Also, was gibt es?", brummelte der Arkanist, und fuhr sich durch die Haare. Dairean räusperte sich. „Ehm.. Verzeiht. Natürlich Arkanist", antwortete er, wobei seine Stimme etwas ungehalten klang. „Ich hätte mich schon eher melden sollen, aber.." „Das hättet ihr tatsächlich. Ich bin auf glühenden Kohlen gesessen, Sonnenhoffnung. Glühende Kohlen!" Der Arkanist warf die Worte unterstreichend seine Hände in die Luft und wirkte für einen Moment derart komisch und zugleich nervös, dass Dairean ihm gar nicht mehr böse sein konnte. Hathorel war einfach nicht fähig, angemessen mit Druck und Stress zurechtzukommen. 

 „Ihr vertraut mir sicher dahingehend, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich mich gemeldet hätte, wenn es eine Gelegenheit dazu günstig gewesen wäre, nicht wahr? Es tut mir leid, dass ich euch so lange im Unklaren lassen musste, aber meine Tarnung war wichtiger. Selbst im Moment ist es recht heikel, mit euch zu sprechen."

 Hathorel winkte ab. „Wo seid ihr nun?" 

 „Wir sind erfolgreich im Wyrmruhtempel angekommen, vor einer Viertelstunde. Wir bereiten gerade das Lager. Imenia.. ich meine Feuerblüte, sprach gestern davon, dass wir wohl einige Tage hier verweilen müssten, sollte sie nicht bald eine Audienz bekommen. Sie ist zuversichtlich, morgen oder übermorgen empfangen zu werden."

 „Hmm..", Hathorel schien sich langsam von seiner Nervosität zu erholen. „Was denkt ihr.. Gibt es wirklich Hinweise darauf, dass es die Schwesterklinge ist?"

 „Mit Verlaub, Arkanist, ich habe nicht das Wissen, das zu beurteilen. Abgesehen davon hütet Feuerblüte das Relikt mit grösster Sorgfalt. Würd' mich nicht wundern, wenn sie es beim Schlafen als Kopfkissen benutzt."

 Täuschte Dairean sich, oder sah er da ein leichtes Schmunzeln auf Hathorels Gesicht? Das Bild war zu klein, um es zu beurteilen.„Hrmpfh.. Davon ging ich aus, aber man denkt ja manchmal, man täuscht sich und dann.." 

 „Gibt es weitere Befehle oder Veränderungen meines Auftrags, Arkanist?", unterbrach Dairean die Grübeleien Hathorels. 

 „Ja. Tatsächlich habe ich einige Nachforschungen angestellt. Eines der besten Bücher, die es zum Thema gibt, ist in der Bibliothek von Dalaran nicht auffindbar. Der Bibliothekar sagte nur vage, es wäre durch ein Missgeschick zerstört worden, aber ich glaube ihm kein Wort. Es kann sein, dass der Silberbund es absichtlich ruiniert hat, um.."

 „Verzeiht, aber was hat das mit mir zu tun?"

 „Darauf wäre ich gerade gekommen, lasst mich doch ausreden."

 „Dafür ist keine Zeit, Hathorel. Ich werde jede Minute zurückerwartet."

 Hathorel verwarf erneut die Hände über dem Kopf und seufzte. „Nun gut. Die Drachen haben ein Exemplar davon. In ihrer Bibliothek. Bringt es in euren Besitz, wenn es möglich ist. Nein.. nicht wenn es möglich ist.. es muss möglich sein."

 „Verratet mir den Titel und es befindet sich so gut wie in meinen Händen." Dairean grinste leicht. Das war eine Aufgabe nach seinem Geschmack.

 „Die Legende der Zwillingsklingen von Arlean Dämmerbann, es sollte..." „Danke, das reicht", unterbrach Dairean den Arkanisten erneut, noch bevor dieser anfangen konnte über das Buch zu schwafeln. Er wollte nichts riskieren. 

 „Ihr solltet auf euch achtgeben, es gibt Gerüchte, dass.."

 Blitzschnell drückte Dairean erneut auf den Knofp des Geräts und schob es mit einer fliessenden Bewegung fast gleichzeitig unter seinen Mantel. 

 „Da steckst du also." Ylaria grinste ihn an. „Was machst du denn da draussen Leyan? Komm, die anderen sind schon dabei, das Gepäck ab zu laden und Brionna versucht sich gerade als Köchin." „Nun, ich habe mich wohl hier verloren im Anblick dieses wilden, aber schönen Landes. Und ich brauchte einen Moment für mich, um meine Gedanken zu ordnen", sagte er, ehe er sich erhob, als wäre nichts geschehen. Sein Schmunzeln auf den Lippen übertönte das hastige Klopfen seines Herzens, welches sich einstellte, als Ylaria sich genähert hatte. 

 Er trat zu ihr, so dass zwischen ihnen nur noch eine Handbreit Platz war. Er setzte sein überzeugendes, strahlendes Lächeln auf, während er ihr mit zwei Fingern sanft durch die Haare fuhr. „Denn diese Gedanken werden leider in den letzten Tagen etwas durcheinander gebracht", sagte er leise, während er in ihre Augen blickte, gleichzeitig die Scheibe mehr in seiner Kleidung versteckte.

 Dann trat er wieder weg von ihr. „Lass uns gehen."

 In ihm war es warm.


XXXX​


----------



## Silmyiél (7. April 2011)

Ah es geht weiter! 
Gute Fortsetzung, weiter so!


----------



## Alux (7. April 2011)

wuhuu Fortsetzung^^


----------



## Melian (10. April 2011)

_Dalaran_ 

&#8222;.. gibt Gerüchte, dass der Silberbund etwas pla.. Sonnenhoffnung? Sonnenhoffnung? Verdammt?"

Jorith Hathorel starrte den Kommunikator an, schüttelte die runde Scheibe einmal in der Hand, obwohl er wusste, dass das unnütz war. Die Verbindung war unterbrochen. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass Dairean in Ordnung war. Es musste wohl einen Grund gegeben haben, warum er die Verbindung unterbrach. Oder vielleicht hatte er die Scheibe falsch magisch konstruiert? Möglicherweise hatte es Daireans magisch begabte Reisegefährten auf sich aufmerksam gemacht? Womöglich hatte ihn das alles gerade jetzt enttarnt?

Er biss sich auf die Unterlippe und konnte sich gerade noch beherrschen, die Scheibe nicht wütend wegzuwerfen. Er brauchte sie noch. Als er sie auf seinem Schreibtisch verstaut hatte, führten ihn seine Füsse zum Tisch, der in einer anderen Ecke des Arbeitszimmers stand. Er blickte auf die Karte, mit der er erst vor wenigen Tagen zusammen mit Dairean die Routen geplant hatte.  

Sie waren beim Wyrmruhtempel. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass alles glatt ging. Es gab so viele mögliche Komplikationen. Die Drachen könnten ihn enttarnen, die Silberbundler konnten ihn enttarnen, Dairean selbst konnte sich enttarnen, obwohl er letzteres nicht von ihm dachte. Der Spion war viel zu geschickt dafür. Erneut fluchte er, und seine Gedanken drehten sich unaufhörlich.

< Was wenn ich Schuld bin? Sonnenhäscher wird mir nie vergeben.. Was wenn er wegen mir enttarnt wird? Festgenommen? Wenn er wegen mir stirbt? Verflucht, wie soll ich das je seinem Vater..>

In diesem Moment klopfte es an die Tür. Hathorel wurde &#8211; wohl zu seinem Glück &#8211; aus seinen Gedanken gerissen, bevor er sich vor lauter Panik wahlweise aus dem Fenster gestürzt oder im Schrank versteckt hätte. Er erhob sich hastig, wollte zur Tür eilen, da ging sie auch schon auf.  

Hathorel erlitt den zweiten Schreck am heutigen Tage. Er verbeugte sich tief, als Aethan Sonnenhäscher in sein Studierzimmer trat, und seinen Kopf zum Grusse senkte. &#8222;Seid gegrüsst, Arkanist Hathorel."

&#8222;Shorel.. Shorel'aran, Erzmagier Sonnenhäscher", stammelte er. < Meine Nerven..>, dachte er, während er sich wieder aus der Verbeugung löste, als Sonnenhäscher ihm einen Wink gegeben hatte.

&#8222;Steht auf, Arkanist. Zuviel Förmlichkeit schadet nur dem Rücken", sagte Sonnenhäscher und schmunzelte. &#8222;Ich wollte euch auch gar nicht zulange aufhalten, denn es ist dringend."

&#8222;Womit kann ich euch behilflich sein, Erzmagier Sonnenhäscher?" Er eilte zu einem kleineren Tischchen, und suchte vergeblich nach einem sauberen Glas und einer nicht halb geleerten Flasche Wein. &#8222;Ich brauche nichts zu trinken, nur eure Aufmerksamkeit", sagte Sonnenhäscher da, und setzte sich ungefragt auf einen Stuhl beim Tisch." Hathorel liess von seiner Suche ab und blickte den Erzmagier an.

&#8222;Ja.. ja.. natürlich.. Also.. hrm.. worum.. wie kann ich euch helfen?"

Aethan Sonnenhäscher legte die Fingerspitzen aneinander. Von irgendwo im Gebäude, einen Stock unter ihnen, so schätzte Hathorel, erklang eine energische Stimme, die auf irgendjemanden einredete.

&#8222;Ich will Informationen über die Mission. Wo befinden sie sich? Ist schon etwas herausgekommen bei der ganzen Sache? Wie sieht die Lage aus? Wie macht sich Sonnenhoffnung?" Sonnenhäscher beugte sich etwas vor und blickte Hathorel an.

&#8222;Wisst ihr, mich beunruhigt etwas. Bei meinem vorletzten Treffen sowie beim Treffen gestern mit Rhonin war dieser Magister dabei.. Wie hiess er noch gleich? Der oberste Speichellecker von Windläufer."
&#8222;Ihr meint.. Tyballin? Melodir Tyballin?"

&#8222;Ja, exakt, das war sein Name. Nun.. beim vorletzten Mal schien er mich noch recht neutral anzuschauen, doch gestern Abend.. Seine Blicke hatten etwas von Dolchstössen. Seine Herrin verhielt sich wie immer, aber irgendetwas.. Habt ihr etwas gehört? Wurden wir enttarnt? Ich will einen Bericht."

Hathorels Herz sank in die Hose. Wenn Tyballin so blickte, dann konnte das nur bedeuten, dass... Er schob den Gedanken beiseite. Bericht. Bericht.. Er musste berichten.  

&#8222;Ich.. habe mich gerade vor wenigen Momenten mit Sonnenhoffnung unterhalten. Sie sind am Wyrmruhtempel angekommen. Er konnte mir nicht viel erzählen, denn die Verbindung wurde unterbrochen, er sagte aber, seine Tarnung sei noch intakt. Ich gab ihm den Auftrag, das Buch über die Zwillingsklingen zu besorgen."

Hmm.." Sonnenhäscher lehnte sich wieder etwas zurück. Die Stimme, die vorhin so energisch gesprochen hatte, erklang recht nahe seines Studierzimmers.

&#8222;Das bedeutet also ..", Sonnenhäscher wurde im Satz unterbrochen, als es heftig gegen die Tür polterte. Jemand hatte es wohl eilig, zu Hathorel zu gelangen.  

Erneut wurde die Tür selbstständig geöffnet. < Ich sollte meine Autorität wirklich mal etwas besser darlegen.. alle stapfen sie hier rein, als wäre das hier eine Taverne statt ein Studierzimmer>, dachte Hathorel bei sich, ehe er den Elfen musterte, der sich verbeugte. &#8222;Anu belore dela'na, Sire. Ich habe eine sehr dringende Nachricht."

Hathorel erkannte einen der niederen Späher, der wie viele für ihn arbeitete. &#8222;Meeran. Was habt ihr für mich? Ich hoffe es ist wirklich wichtig, denn ich habe hohen Besuch." Erst in dem Moment fiel der Blick des Angesprochenen auf Sonnenhäscher und er erbleichte, schluckte leer und verbeugte sich tief. &#8222;Verzeiht, wenn ich gewusst hätte, dann.. es tut mir leid.. also.. ehm.." Hathorel unterbrach das Stottern mit einem Wink. &#8222;Berichte, Meeran. Berichte."

&#8222;Ihr solltet.. sofort.. zum Flugplatz kommen. Eine.. Da.. Sie fliegen weg." &#8222;Wer fliegt weg, und warum? Könntest du dich bitte klar ausdrücken?"  

&#8222;Also nicht jetzt sofort, aber bald. Silberbund. Sie bereiten eine mehr`köpfige.. Expeditionsgruppe.. oder sowas.. vor."

&#8222;Ist das etwas spezielles?"

Meeran holte tief Luft. &#8222;Arkanist Tyballin fliegt mit. Und.. und ich konnte etwas aufschnappen. Sie sprachen davon, dass sie 'diesen Mistkerl von Spion' schon schnappen würden."

Hathorel starrte Meeran an. In seinem Kopf formte sich ein Bild. Sonnenhäscher und er tauschten einen Blick und ohne weiteren Kommentar erhoben sich der Erzmagier, nickte Hathorel zu. &#8222;Sire? Ich dachte.. es sei wichtig..?", stotterte Meeran.

&#8222;Geh zurück an die Arbeit. Es war wichtig. Danke." Sonnenhäscher übernahm es für Hathorel zu sprechen, der nur einen Kloss im Hals spürte.

Dairean war enttarnt. Da war er sich ganz sicher.



Hathorels Schritte führten ihn wie automatisch zum Flugplatz Dalarans. Und was er sah, beunruhigte ihn.  

Seine Blicke kreuzten die von Melodir Tyballin, der über sein Auftauchen ebenso überrascht schien wie Hathorel selber. Er blieb an der Seite stehen, musterte die Arbeiten, die an den Greifen und am Gepäck verrichtet wurden, liess den Blick wieder zu Tyballin schweifen, der das Zentrum darstellte, mit zwei Händen gleichzeitig ungefähr vier Befehle gebend, Dinge rufend.  

Auch sein Blick fiel erneut auf Hathorel und seine Gesichtsausdruck versteinerte sich. Hathorel seufzte.  

Er kannte seinen einstmaligen Freund lange genug, um zu wissen, dass dieser gerade sehr ernste Gedanken hatte. Dass er bei Hathorels Erscheinen derart finster geblickt hatte, genügte ihm, um die Verbindung nicht nur zu ihm, sondern zu den Sonnenhäschern zu ziehen.

So finster hatte ihn Arkanist Melodir Tyballin das letzte Mal angeblickt, als er ihm eine Affäre ausgespannt hatte. < Nein >, korrigierter Hathorel sich selber. So finster hatte ihn sein ehemalig bester Freund noch nie angeschaut. Nicht einmal dann, als sich ihre Wege getrennt hatten. Als Hathorel den &#8222;Verrat" begangen hatte, wie Tyballin es ihm wütend entgegen geschleudert hatte.  

Arkanist Melodir Tyballin wünschte ihm den Tod auf den Hals. Und wenn nicht den Tod, dann zumindest elendige Schmerzen.

Hathorel seufzte erneut und wandte den Blick wieder ab. &#8222;Vorwärts, Silberbund. Wir müssen vorwärts machen. Bald werden wir es diesem Abschaum von Sonnenhäschern zeigen, dass man mit dem Silberbund nicht scherzen kann. Beeilt euch. Lasst alles hier, was unnötig ist.. Beeilt euch." Tyballins Worte waren an ihn gerichtet, doch Hathorel wandte sich ab. Er wollte.. er konnte sie sich nicht anhören. 




XXXX
​


----------



## Melian (10. April 2011)

_OOC: Crap.. dieser Editor hier verändert ständig meine Schriften. Ich kaue langsam an der Tastatur.. Ich hoffe, es ist dennoch lesbar._

Das Treffen
 Ylaria musterte Leyan, der neben ihr sass und von Brionnas Eintopf ass. Die Gruppe hatte einen Platz in den weiten Hallen zugewiesen bekommen, wo sie lagern konnten. Brionna und Connell hatten in ungewohnter Eintracht zusammengesessen und gekocht, während Verian und Leyan die Greifen von ihrem Gepäck befreit hatten. Leireth und Imenia hatten sich derweil aufgemacht, um die Drachen von ihrer Ankunft zu unterrichten und um eine Audienz zu bitten.

Nun sassen sie alle um ein kleines, improvisiertes magisches Feuer, welches auf dem Boden der Halle keine Spuren hinterlassen würde und löffelten den Eintopf. Ylaria spürte Leyans Knie an ihrem Oberschenkel. Sie sassen nebeneinander auf einer Wolldecke. Wie selbstverständlich hatte Leyan neben ihr Platz genommen, ihr eines dieser Lächeln geschenkt, bei denen es Ylaria weich in den Knien wurde.

Kurz blickte sie erneut zu Leyan, der ass, als wäre nichts geschehen. Sie erinnerte sich an dieWorte vorhin. Obwohl er sie nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt hatte, drehte sich irgendetwas in ihrem Magen beim Gedanken herum, dass er sie gemeint haben könnte. Wenn es nur die kleinste Chance gab, dass.. Sie strich sich durch die Haare und stellte die Essschale beiseite. Erneut hatte sie keinen Appetit, das nervöse Flattern in ihrem Magen liess es nicht zu. Sie rutschte auf der Wolldecke herum, und wollte gerade aufstehen, als Imenia zwischen zwei Bissen „Warte“ sagte. Ylaria blickte ihre Anführerin an.

Diese kaute noch zu Ende, erhob dann ihre Stimme, so dass alle Gespräche in der kleinen Runde unterbrochen wurden und die Blicke zu ihr wanderten.

„Bevor ihr euch verteilt und zerstreut.. eine kleine Lagebesprechung.“

Erneut ass Imenia einen Bissen, zögerte die weiteren Worte wohl absichtlich etwas heraus.

„Wir sind nun seit vier Tagen unterwegs. Trotz unseres bedauerlichen Zwischenfalls nach dem Pass“, bei diesen Worten blickte sie Leyan an und nickte ihm aufmunternd zu, „ist die Planung erstaunlicherweise nicht grossartig durcheinander gekommen. Der zusätzliche Ruhetag hat den Greifen gut getan, und uns wohl auch.“

„Ja, in der Feste war's wenigstens schön warm“, brummelte Connell in seinen Bart und erntetet einen missbilligenden Knuff von Brionna. „Pscht!“ „Is' doch wahr.“

Imenia blickte ihn ermahnend an. „Herr Hammerschmied, wenn euch kalt ist, rückt näher zum Feuer. Und lasst diese Kommentare. Ihr habt gewusst, dass das hier kein Zuckerschlecken ist.“

„Mit Verlaub.. Das hier ist noch harmlos“, schmunzelte Leyan. „Ich habe schon Schlimmeres erlebt als ein bisschen durch die Lüfte zu fliegen, ohne einen Kampf oder sonstige Dinge, die einem aufhalten.“
Ylaria runzelte die Stirn.

„Das mag möglich sein, aber darum geht es jetzt gar nicht. Nun schweigt.“ Imenia wirkte etwas ärgerlich, holte einmal tief Luft und sprach dann besänftigter weiter.

„Kommen wir zum Hauptpunkt.. Denn wenn das so weitergeht, müssen wir uns auch gar nicht lange hier aufhalten. Ihr sollt wissen, dass unser Anliegen von Erfolg gekrönt war. Wir haben eine Audienz bekommen. Und zwar noch am heutigen Abend.“

Imenia lächelte. „Jemand von euch wird mich begleiten dürfen.“

Ylaria setzte sich wieder hin. Man konnte die Aufregung Imenias geradezu spüren, und sie übertrug sich auf die im Kreis Sitzenden. Zumindest auf Ylaria und Verian. Leireth hatte wohl schon davon gewusst und lächelte zufrieden. Leyan neben ihr schien davon unbeeindruckt, er verengte die Augen etwas. Den beiden Menschen stand nur der Mund offen.

„Bei.. wem.. ich meine.. von wem werden wir empfangen?“, wagte Ylaria zu fragen.

„Krasus wird uns empfangen“, erwiderte Imenia mit einem Achselzucken, als wäre diese Ankündigung etwas ganz normales. Doch das war sie nicht.

„Oooh, Krasus. Von dem hab ich gehört. Das ist doch ein mächtiger Magier“, Brionna lächelte. „Nun ja. Das ist er auch.“ „Auch?“

„Nun, Miss Tallys, der Aufbruch nach Nordend hat uns einiges an Wissen offenbart. Unter anderem auch das eher lang gehütete Wissen um Krasus wahre Identität. Krasus ist ein Roter Drache. Der Gefährte der Lebensbinderin, um es genau zu sagen.“

Brionnas Mund klappte auf. „Oh“, hauchte sie. Connell lächelte sie an.

„Er ist vorrangig ein mächtiger Magier. Rhonin war sein Schüler – oder ist es womöglich immer noch.“ Dieser Name war allen geläufiger. Alle, die Dalaran mehr als einige Tage besuchten, wussten um den Anführer der Kirin Tor.  

„Aber lasst uns nicht ablenken. Ich weiss nicht, ob wir noch heute empfangen werden. Es wäre möglich. Also.. seid vorbereitet. Jemand wird mich begleiten.“  

Während Verian und Leireth Imenia ansahen, mit ihren Blicken schon fast darum bettelten, auserwählt zu werden, senkte Ylaria den Kopf, lächelte aber. Sie rechnete nicht damit, dass sie Imenia begleiten durfte. Das fand sie aber auch nicht schlimm. Sollte es Verian treffen, gönnte sie es ihm. Bei Leireth.. Nun, noch vor wenigen Tagen hätte sie gesagt, sie würde sie dafür hassen. Doch nun war es ihr egal. Vielleicht gönnte sie es ihr ja auch.

Leyan blickte sie an und sie blickte zurück, verlor sich in seinen Augen.

„Miss Silbersang? Beehrt ihr uns auch wieder mit eurer ungeteilten Aufmerksamkeit oder muss ich mein Angebot zurück ziehen?“ Imenias spöttische Stimme klang an ihre Ohren und sie blinzelte, wandte den Blick ab von Leyan und sah sich in der Runde um. Verian lächelte, Leireth starrte sie an, Leyan grinste.  

„Äh.. Entschuldigt.. ich habe nicht.. aufgepasst.. glaub ich..“, sammelte Ylaria.

Neben ihr erklang ein leises Lachen, ehe sie ein Flüstern an ihrem Ohr vernehmen konnte. Der warme Hauch, der auf ihre Haut traf, verunmöglichte es ihr fast, die Worte richtig einzuordnen, doch dann starrte sie zuerst Leyan an, danach Imenia.

„Ich.. soll mit.. zur Audienz?“, stotterte sie, und kam sich im selben Moment dämlich vor.

„Vielen Dank für die Übersetzungskünste, Sonnenhoffnung. Mir scheint, ich muss Ylaria noch einmal klarmachen, auf wen sie zu hören hat.“ Imenia lächelte, obwohl ihre Worte etwas spitz klangen. Die Angesprochene wurde rot bis über beide Ohren, während Leyan nur schmunzelte.  

„Ja, ich möchte gerne, dass ihr mich begleitet, Ylaria Silbersang. Ich denke, das ist lehrreich für euch. Ihr habt einen wachen Geist, ich will, dass ihr alles beobachtet und einprägt, was wir erfahren. Seid ihr einverstanden?“, sprach Imenia schliesslich.

Ob sie einverstanden war? War das tatsächlich eine Frage? „Natürlich bin ich einverstanden. Es ist mir eine grosse Ehre“, antwortet Ylaria und klang schon etwas selbstsicherer.

Als sie erneut Leireths missmutigen Blick traf, realisierte sie langsam, was dies alles bedeutete. „Gut, dann macht euch bereit. Ich denke, wir werden in einer Stunde oder zwei abgeholt. Ich möchte, dass ihr euch hervorragend präsentiert, also versucht euch einigermassen herzurichten. Ich denke nicht, dass Notizbücher erlaubt sind, also seid etwas aufmerksamer als gerade eben.“, fuhr Imenia fort. Ylaria nickte. „Natürlich. Es tut mir leid. Ich hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass ihr meine Begleitung wünscht“, sprach sie wahrheitsgemäss.

„Und gerade deswegen habe ich euch ausgewählt“, erklangen die kryptischen Worte Imenias, ehe sie aufstand. „Ich ziehe mich zurück, ich habe noch etwas zu studieren. Räumt hier auf und macht Ordnung, Herr Hammerschmied. Sonnenhoffnung, seht zu den Tieren, die Drachen machen sie unruhig.“ Sie wandte sich zum Gehen. Leireth erhob sich hastig und eilte ihr nach, redete auf sie ein, während Leyan sich erneut etwas zu ihr beugte und ein 'Glückwunsch', ins Ohr hauchte, aufstand und verschwand.

Ylaria stand langsam auf, streckte ihre Glieder und entfernte sich von ihrer kleinen Unterkunft. Nur wenige Momente später fand sie sich vor dem Wyrmruhtempel wieder. Sie hatte den Ausgang gen Norden angesteuert.  

Dort blieb sie eine Weile stehen, blickte die endlose Weite Schnee an, die den Pfad der Titanen bedeckte, der sich vor ihr ausbreitete.  

< Ich soll also mit zu den Drachen >, dachte sie. < Ohje.. Ohje.. Ich hoffe nur.. ich sage nichts falsches. >

Wenige Momente später trat Verian neben sie. Sie blickte ihn an. Halb erwartete sie, ihn missmutig zu sehen, doch das Lächeln, welches ihr bester Freund ihr schenkte, war ehrlich und gut gemeint.
„Ich freue mich sehr für dich, dass du mitdarfst.“

„Bist du sicher?“, erwiderte sie schnippisch. Sie hatte Leireths Blick noch nicht vergessen. „Solltest du es nicht lieber Leireth wünschen?“

Verian schwieg einen Moment und strich sich durch die Haare. „Du bist meine beste Freundin, Ylaria. Ich wünsche es.. dir mehr“. Seine Worte klangen aufrichtig, als er einen Arm um sie legte. Auch Ylaria schwieg einen Moment.  

„Danke“, murmelte sie dann.

Er grinste. „Ausserdem kann ich sie dann ja immer noch über ihre Enttäuschung hinweg trösten.“
Fast zeitgleich fielen sie in erlösendes Gelächter.  


 

XXXX


----------



## Melian (10. April 2011)

Krasus musterte Imenia mit einem langen Blick, unter dem Imenia fast schon wieder vergass, wie sie hier her gelangt waren, obschon es nur wenige Augenblicke her war, dass sie in der grossen Halle unten von einem Drachen abgeholt worden waren, der einen ihrer Reitgreifen bis in die oberste Etage des Tempels geleitet hatte. 

Nun standen sie vor Krasus, Korialstrasz persönlich, dem Gefährten der Lebensbinderin. Imenia fürchtete um ihre Stimme, hatte sie zur Begrüssung doch kaum einen Ton hervorgebracht.

&#8222;Es ist interessant zu sehen, wie manche Dinge viele Jahre vergessen scheinen, und dann, eines Tages, wird gleich mehrmals nach diesen Dingen gefragt", sprach er bedächtig, und trat einen Schritt zur Seite, blickte kurz über die Drachenöde.

Imenia wartete einen Moment ab, bevor sie die Stimme erhob, die mittlerweile wieder ihre übliche Festigkeit gewonnen hatte. &#8222;Verzeiht, ehrwürdiger Krasus, doch wie soll ich diese Worte verstehen?"

Krasus lachte leise, und wandte sich ihr wieder zu.

&#8222;Ihr fragt mich, was ich über die alten Schwesterklingen weiss. Doch seid ihr nicht die Einzige, die um dieses Wissen sucht in diesen Tagen."

&#8222;Was.. wer.. aber..", versuchte Imenia ihre Gedanken zu ordnen.

&#8222;Ihr seid zu spät, Imenia Feuerblüte. Uns hat bereits ein anderer Besucher aus Dalaran beehrt, der sich nach den prismatischen Klingen erkundigt hat. Ich habe ihm ein Buch ausgeliehen, welches es euch vermutlich ermöglichen würde, die Klinge zu identifizieren."

Imenia zog die Augenbrauen hoch. &#8222;Das ist allerdings.. ein derart merkwürdiger Zufall, dass ich ihn kaum mehr dieser Kategorie zuschreiben würde.", sprach sie, und klang dabei etwas harsch. Krasus tippte mit einem Finger der linken Hand nachdenklich gegen seine Lippen. Imenia bemerkte, dass ihm an dieser Hand der kleine und der Ringfinger fehlten. Für ein so perfektes Wesen war dies ein sehr seltsamer Makel, doch noch bevor sie sich weiter wundern konnte, sprach Krasus weiter.  

&#8222;Ohne es gesehen zu haben kann niemand von uns beurteilen, ob eine derartige Waffe tatsächlich eine der Klingen ist, die ihr vermutet. Ich fürchte, ihr müsst nach Dalaran zurückkehren, und den.." Er brach den Satz ab, denn in diesem Moment setzte ein majestätisch wirkender blauer Drache an, auf der obersten Plattform zu landen. Imenia wunderte sich nur einen kurzen Moment über die scheinbare Sorglosigkeit der Roten. War es nicht erst wenige Monate her, seit die Blaudrachen den Turm angegriffen hatten, und jeder in Sichtweite bekämpft wurde? Sie und Ylaria tauschten einen Blick, sagten aber nichts.

Der Drache landete neben der Haushofmeisterin der Königin und begann sich zu verwandeln und die beiden Quel'dorei hatten grosse Mühe, den Mund nicht offen stehen zu lassen.

Es war faszinierend und abstossend zugleich, wie sich der massige und dennoch elegante Körper des Blaudrachen begann zu verformen und sich schliesslich in einer Art Nebel, einem Flirren auflöste, einen Moment gar nicht mehr zu existieren schien, bis schliesslich eine humanoides Wesen auf der Plattform stand.  

&#8222;Ah.. Kalecgos", sprach Krasus und trat auf den Drachen in der Form eines Halbelfen zu. &#8222;Sei gegrüsst." Kalecgos erwiderte etwas in einer Sprache, welche weder Ylaria noch Imenia ansatzweise verstanden, doch gingen sie von einer Erwiderung des Grusses aus.  

Die beiden Drachen tauschten einige Worte, ehe Krasus Kalecgos zu den beiden Quel'dorei führte, die sich sofort verbeugten.

&#8222;Siehe.. Diese Vertreter des Silberbunds haben Überreste einer Klinge gefunden. Es mag sein, dass diese Überreste diejenigen einer prismatischen Klinge sind."

Kalecgos runzelte die Stirn und zupfte sich die vorwiegend blaue Kleidung zurecht, während Krasus sprach. &#8222;Wirst du unseren Besuchern deine Hilfe anbieten?"

Kalecgos' Blick wandte sich nun den beiden Quel'dorei zu und Imenia musste sich beherrschen, den Blick nicht abzuwenden. Sie fühlte sich inspiziert, gemustert, doch war dies nicht feindselig, sondern einfach neutral berechnend, was das Ganze für sie irgendwie schlimmer machte. Schliesslich räusperte sie sich. &#8222;Mein Lord, es wäre von Vorteil für die Bemühungen, die der Silberbund.."

&#8222;Krasus. Bist du dir sicher, dass du diesen Sterblichen in ihrer Suche nach dem Schwert unterstützen willst?", wurde sie von Kalecgos unterbrochen, den ihre Worte offensichtlich gar nicht interessiert hatten.

Krasus blickte Kalecgos an. &#8222;Diese Klingen", fuhr Kalecgos fort, und richtete das Wort nun sowohl an Krasus als auch an die beiden Elfen, &#8222;wurden vor langer, langer Zeit geschmiedet. In einer Zeit, als die Dinge.. anders waren."

&#8222;Du denkst also, unsere Verbündeten sind nicht in der Lage, die Macht des Schwertes zu kontrollieren?"

&#8222;Unsere Feinde haben einst unsere stärkste Waffe gegen uns gerichtet. Was bringt dich zu dem Gedanken, dass es bei den prismatischen Klingen anders wäre? Es war bereits ein Fehler, sie überhaupt herzustellen und den Sterblichen zu überreichen."

Imenia und Ylaria tauschten erneut einen Blick. Auch ohne Worte hatten sie eine ungefähre Ahnung davon, was Kalecgos mit der stärksten Waffe meinte. Die Drachenseele, die vor tausenden von Jahren vom korrupten Erdwächter selbst gegen die vier anderen Drachenschwärme benutzt worden war. Die dazu geführt hatte, dass die Welt auseinanderbrach, dass der Mahlstrom entstand und Azeroth fast von Sargeras anheim gesucht worden wäre. Alte Lieder und Geschichten erzählten auch unter den Hochelfen diesen Abschnitt der mit den Nachtelfen gemeinsamen Vergangenheit immer und immer wieder.  

Imenia zerbrach sich den Kopf, um eine Antwort zu finden, die den Blaudrachen hätte besänftigen können, fand aber keine. In einem Winkel ihres Bewusstseins war ihr klar, dass das Wort einer Sterblichen in diesen Belangen wirklich kaum etwas zählte. Nicht aus Verachtung für die Sterblichen, sondern einfach, weil sie nicht diese Erfahrung hatten, die die Drachen besassen.  

Ihr entging fast, dass sich eine weitere Gestalt genähert hatte. Als Ylaria neben ihr sich erneut tief verbeugte und einen Gruss stammelte, wurde sie aus ihren Gedanken gerissen.

&#8222;Seid willkommen zurück im Tempel Kalecgos.", erklang die Stimme der Drachenkönigin.  

&#8222;Alexstrasza, Königin des roten Schwarms, es ist mir wie immer eine Ehre, hier verweilen zu dürfen.", antwortete der Angesprochene und verbeugte sich.

Die rote Drachendame trat in der humanoiden Gestalt einer Hochelfe auf sie zu. Sie war ungefähr einen Kopf grösser als Ylaria und Imenia, doch hatte von ihrer Gestalt und ihrer Ausstrahlung her kaum etwas mit einem gewöhnlichen Hochelfen gemein. Die Mischung aus Stoff und Platte, die ihre Figur umhüllte, verdeckte gerade das notwendigste, hätte für einen Sterblichen in der eisigen Kälte der Drachenöden aber kaum gereicht. Die Farben, die sie zierten, schimmerten in allen vorstellbaren Nuancen von Rot, durch goldene Verzierungen, gestickten Ranken und Blumen bereichert und ergänzt durch einen grossen, blutrot glänzenden Edelstein, der an einer Halskette hing. Imenia konnte nicht sagen, wo die ebenfalls verzierten Hörner in dem dichten, gewellten Haarschopf begannen, doch ragten sie an der Seite des Kopfes ab, wirkten aber dennoch nicht störend. Alles an der Gestalt der Drachenkönigin in ihrer humanoiden Form wirkte passend und stimmig, königlich bis in die letzte Zehenspitze.

Sie trat in die Runde und ihre golden glühenden Augen suchten von jedem Anwesenden einmal den Kontakt.

&#8222;Kalecgos. Sterbliche Helden haben diese Waffen lange genug geführt, um das Böse zu bekämpfen. Ich sehe keinen Grund, ihnen das Schwert auch in diesem Kampf gegen die Geissel vor zu enthalten", sprach sie dann, ganz so als hätte sie jedes einzelne Wort der Unterhaltung mitbekommen. Und das hatte sie wohl auch, denn keiner der beiden Drachen stellte dies in Frage. Krasus nickte nur, während Kalecgos offensichtlich skeptisch die Arme verschränkte.

&#8222;Wie ihr es wünscht, meine Königin. Ich werde sicherlich nicht in ihrem Wege stehen", sprach er. &#8222;Aber ich werde meinen Blick auf ihnen behalten."

&#8222;Das werden wir alle, Kalecgos", ergänzte ihn Krasus und lächelte aufmunternd zu den beiden Elfen.  

Kalecgos nickte nur noch einmal wortlos, drehte sich dann um und entfernte sich von dem Grüppchen. Er gesellte sich zu einem anderen Drachen in humanoider Form und begann ein Gespräch, widmete sich der Gruppe nicht mehr.

Krasus wandte sich wieder an die Elfen. &#8222;Ihr müsst die Bemerkungen Kalecgos' verstehen. Sein Schwarm hat am meisten gelitten." &#8222;In vergangenen Jahren sowie auch in der Gegenwart", ergänzte Alexstrasza ihren Gefährten und schenkte ihm ein Lächeln.

Imenia nickte. &#8222;Ich.. verstehe durchaus.. Es ist bestimmt nicht leicht, dies.. zu.. nun ja.."  

Alexstrasza lächelte amüsiert, als Imenia erneut keinen klaren Satz zustande brachte.  

&#8222;Ihr solltet zurück nach Dalaran gehen. Ich bin mir sicher, einer eurer Magister des Silberbunds ist befähigt, mit den Sonnenhäschern über eine Herausgabe des Buches zu diskutieren. Denn anders ist es euch wohl nicht möglich, die Klingenüberreste zu identifizieren. Und uns ist es nicht möglich dies zu tun, ohne die Überreste gesehen zu haben." Krasus hatte bei den Worten, die er gesprochen hatte, abwechselnd Ylaria und Imenia angesehen.  

&#8222;Wartet.. ihr sagt.. Sonnenhäscher? Seid ihr sicher?", entfuhr es Imenia.

&#8222;So ist es. Er handelte im Namen der Sonnenhäscher, wie er mir zugetragen hat."  

&#8222;Und.. gibt es.. kein anderes Buch?"  

&#8222;Nein, das gibt es nicht."

Alexstrasza hatte die ganze Zeit geschwiegen, doch nun erhob sie wieder die Stimme.  

&#8222;Aber das wird auch nicht notwendig sein, nicht wahr, Imenia Feuerblüte?" Sie lächelte, blickte Imenia an. &#8222;Denn ihr habt es bei euch."

Imenia stockte der Atem. &#8222;Nun.. ehm.." &#8222;Ihr wäret nicht so töricht und würdet es in Dalaran lassen. Auch ein Heiler kann keine Ferndiagnosen stellen, so können wir dies auch nicht. Ihr habt den betreffenden Gegenstand, von dem ihr vermutet, es könnte die Klinge sein, mit genommen."

Krasus lächelte, als Imenia nur ergeben nickte. &#8222;Die Logik meiner Königin schlägt selten fehl."

&#8222;Verzeiht, wir.. ich wollte nicht.. Ich dachte, vielleicht gäbe es eine Möglichkeit, es herauszufinden, ohne.. Wenn es eine Fälschung ist, oder wir uns irrten.. Die Blamage wäre zu gross gewesen.. Entschuldigt, dass ich es euch nicht sofort gesagt habe", wand sich Imenia im verzweifelten Versuch, eine Erklärung zu finden, die gar nicht so abwegig war. Ein Teil von ihr war wirklich besorgt, ob die Klinge nicht eine Fälschung war. Und sich vor einem derart edlen Geschöpf wie einem Drachen zu blamieren? Unvorstellbar.

&#8222;Lasst uns das Relikt durch unsere Haushofmeisterin Torastrasza überbringen und wir werden es untersuchen, ob es das ist, was ihr denkt." Sie deutete auf die Drachendame, die sich am anderen Ende der Plattform befand. &#8222;Sie wird euch nach unten eskortieren und dort das Relikt in Empfang nehmen. Am morgigen Tage, zur selben Stunde, wird sie euch unten wieder abholen, auf dass ihr die Antwort erfahren mögt."  

&#8222;Unser tiefster Dank sei euch gewiss, Königin. Wir fühlen uns geehrt."

Alexstrasza lächelte sanft. &#8222;Shorel'aran, wie die Hochelfen sagen. Wir werden uns wieder sehen.", sprach sie, senkte leicht den Kopf zum Grusse und ging dann davon, gefolgt von Krasus.  

Imenia und Ylaria verbeugten sich tief und wagten sich erst wieder aufzurichten, als sie sicher waren, dass sich in ihrer unmittelbaren Umgebung kein Drache mehr aufhielt. Dann entlud sich ihre Nervosität in einem hysterischen Kichern.



XXXX OOC: Das Originalgespräch von Questender Person, Krasus, Kalecgos und Alexstrasza wenn man die Questreihe macht (Quelle: Wowpedia, siehe Link)

_What do you know of ancient swords?_ 
*Krasus says*: You're too late, <name>. Another visitor from Dalaran came asking after information about the same prismatic dragon blades. 
*Krasus says*: From your description, I'm certain the book I loaned our visitor could allow you to easily identify the weapon. _
Kalecgos flies in from the northeast and switches to his half-elf guise as he walks to Krasus and Alexstrasza._ *
Krasus says*: I'm afraid you'll have to ask the -- Well, perhaps Kalecgos can help. 
*Krasus says*: <name> may have found the remains of a prismatic blade, Kalecgos. Will you offer your help to our visitor?
*Kalecgos says*: Are you certain you should be helping these mortals in their quest for the sword? *
Kalecgos says*: These blades, Krasus... They were made long ago, when things were... different. 
*Krasus says*: You believe our allies will not be able to control the power of the swords?
*Kalecgos says*: Our enemies once turned our strongest weapon against us. What makes you think the prismatic blades will be any different? *
Alexstrasza the Life-Binder says*: Mortal champions have long used these weapons to combat evil. I see no reason to keep the swords from them in this battle. *
Kalecgos says*: As you wish, my queen. I will not stand in their way, but I will keep a close watch. *
Krasus says*: As will we all. _Kalecgos turns and walks away to the northeast before making a thumbs up and disappearing._ *
Krasus says*: Please, mortal, speak with Arcanist Tybalin in Dalaran. He may be able to negotiate with the Sunreavers/Silver Covenant for access to the book. 

Für meine Zwecke leicht modifiziert.
Ich hoffe, es ist dennoch einigermassen nachvollziehbar 
Vielen Dank an die treuen Stammleser. Bald gehts weiter.
LG,
Rose
​


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

wie immer wieder gut gelungen^^


----------



## Albra (12. April 2011)

jaa ich erinner mich noch an diese epische questreihe um das schwert auch wenn es druiden eher zu einem eher nicht so hübschen kolben tauschen
und du fängst die stimmung sehr schön ein
bin ja schon gespannt wer am ende das rennen macht


----------



## Melian (18. April 2011)

_OOC: Retrospektiven, Perspektivenwechsel, wildes Durcheinander.. Ich warne euch schon vor. Die nächsten Abschnitte im letzten Kapitel des dritten Abschnitts werden anders als die Kapitel zuvor. Bisher hatte ich immer versucht, pro Miniabschnitt (forenpost) die Perspektive bei einem Char zu lassen. Das wird manchmal hier jetzt nicht mehr möglich sein. Das Positive daran ist: Es wird Action geben.
Achja, und verzeith mir diesen verkorksten Umgang mit der Vergangenheit. Ich hatte gemerkt, dass ich das Minikapitel vergessen hatte, in dem Daireanh sich das Buch holt. Jetzt erinnert er sich halt daran. Eine etwas unschöne stilistische Form, aber besser als gar nicht.
Lg,
Rose_


Nachrichten und Entscheidungen

Dairean wog das Buch in den Händen, während er es betrachtete. Auf dem aus Leder gefertigtem Einband waren nur wenige schlichte Verzierungen, zwei gekreuzte Klingen auf der Vorderseite, Schnörkel auf der Hinterseite. Es wirkte nicht besonders wertvoll. Dairean war sich bewusst, dass dieser Eindruck täuschte.
Er hob den Kopf gen Himmel und genoss den letzten Sonnenstrahl, der sich noch über die westlichen Gebirge stahl, ehe die schimmernde Kuppe der Sonne schliesslich ganz verschwand und der Dämmerung einsetzte. 

Es war erstaunlich einfach gewesen, das Buch zu besorgen. Er hatte überlegt, ob er sich heimlich in die Bibliothek schleichen sollte, doch in Anbetracht der Umstände, dass die Ausmasse der Sammlung im Wyrmruhtempel sicherlich zu gross für ihn sein würden, hatte er diesen Plan schnell fallen lassen. Zumindest nahm er bei Wesen, die ihr Wissen bereits seit vielen Jahrtausenden anhäufen konnten, an, dass ihre Sammlung riesig war. Waren Drachen nicht besonders begierig auf Schätze? 

Er schüttelte schmunzelnd den Kopf, ehe er sich einen Blick ins Buch erlaubte. Bereits nach wenigen Seiten erblickte er eine Darstellung der einen prismatischen Klinge, genauer und weniger stilisiert als auf dem Einband. Er strich mit den Fingern die gezeichnete leichte Rundung der Schneide nach und überlegte, was die Runen wohl zu bedeuten hatten.

Schliesslich hatte er sich anders entschieden und hatte einfach auf gut Glück gefragt. Nach einem kurzen Besuch des Hordenvertreters im Tempel, der ihm widerwillig seinen Siegelring auf ein Stück Pergament setzte, damit er sich als Hordenmitglied ausweisen konnte, hatte Phönix ihn in die zweite Etage des Turmes geführt. Dort verweilte Lord Afrasastrasz, ein Drache in einer menschlichen Gestalt, der ihm ebenso widerwillig wie der Orc Zugang zu seiner Bibliothek gewährte. Das war alles passiert, noch bevor Ylaria und Imenia ihre Audienz hatten, geschweige denn diese überhaupt angekündigt. Noch bevor sie gemeinsam die erste Mahlzeit am Tag eingenommen hatten.

Er war fast verzweifelt beim Anblick der unzähligen Bücherregale. Als er sich nach dem Drachen umgesehen hatte, war dieser verschwunden gewesen. < Wenn du schon was von uns willst, such's wenigstens selber, hm?>. So stellte Dairean sich die Gedanken des Drachen vor.

Dairean schloss die Augen und lehnte sich mehr an die Säule, an die gestützt er sass. Erneut liess er sich die Szene, die dann darauf gefolgt hatte, durch den Kopf gehen.

_&#8222;Nanu..? Wen haben wir denn da in unserer Bibliothek?"
Dairean schreckte aus seinen Gedanken hoch. Vor ihm stand eine humanoide Gestalt, die elfische Züge aufwies und in eine kunstvolle, in Rot- und Brauntönen gehaltene Robe gehüllt war. Sein weisses Haar und das Mienenspiel auf dem Gesicht des Elfen, sowie die zahlreichen Fältchen zeichneten das Bild eines betagten Wesens. Der Elf hatte ihn in Thalassisch angesprochen. Dairean wandte sich vom Bücherregal um und verbeugte sich. &#8222;Die Sonne führt uns", sprach er den traditionellen Gruss, der zwischen Hoch- und auch Blutelfen verwendet wurde.
Der Elf vor ihm lächelte. &#8222;Euch ebenso. Es ehrt mich, dass ihr mich als einen von euch ansprecht."
Dairean hob den Kopf wieder. &#8222;Selbst wenn ihr es nicht wärt, so gleicht ihr doch unserem Volke." Er versuchte zu lächeln, doch es misslang ihm. Die Bedeutung der Worte sickerten nur langsam in seinen Verstand. < Wenn der hier sich nicht als unser Volk betrachtet, dann ist er... vielleicht.. äh..> 
&#8222;Mein Name ist Krasus. Mit wem habe ich das Vergnügen?"
&#8222;Mein Name ist Dairean.", erwiderte der Angesprochene. Er starrte den Elfen an. Krasus war der Lehrmeister von Rhonin, soviel wusste er. &#8222;Und ja, ich bin nicht von eurem Volke, obgleich ich schon diese Gestalt bevorzuge, wenn ich unter den Lebenden weile."
&#8222;Ihr seid.. ein.. äh.. Drache?", stotterte Dairean, und verfluchte sich im Stillen. Verdammt, er machte sich hier noch zum Narr.
&#8222;So ist es."
&#8222;Oh, verzeiht, ich wusste nicht.. das.. ich.." Er verbeugte sich erneut.
&#8222;Wie konntet ihr auch.. Macht euch keine Gedanken und hört auf euch zu verbeugen." Krasus lächelte. &#8222;Dairean, also.. Tragt ihr keinen Familiennamen? Das ist in eurem Volke doch üblich, hm?"
Dairean rieb sich etwas verlegen den Nasenflügel. &#8222;Ja. Üblich schon. Doch ich habe ihn abgelegt, da er mich an Dinge erinnert, die ich nicht mehr im Kopf haben möchte."
Krasus blickte ihn einen Moment an, fast schien Dairean, als würde ihm der Blick bis ins Mark fahren.
&#8222;Und ich erinnere euch daran. Verzeiht diese Unhöflichkeit."
&#8222;Nn.. nein. .Das ist doch keine.. ihr konntet es ja nicht wissen. Ich sollte mir einen neuen Namen zulegen", murmelte Dairean. &#8222;Das taten viele meines Volkes, als wir uns aus der Asche erhoben wie ein stolzer Phönix."
Krasus nickte. Daireans Blick zuckte kurz zum Bücherregal rechts neben sich.
&#8222;Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr ein Buch sucht, Dairean? Afrasastrasz hat mir darüber berichtet."
Dairean straffte sich etwas. &#8222;So ist es. Ich bin im Auftrag meines Meisters hier, und natürlich im Auftrag der Sonnenhäscher. Magister Jorith Hathorel von ebendiesen lässt beste Grüsse an den Tempel ausrichten."
&#8222;Ah.. Hathorel. Dieser Name ist mir geläufig. Wie geht es ihm?"
&#8222;Ich kann es als einfacher Untergebener natürlich nicht beurteilen, aber er scheint zufrieden. Hektisch und etwas nervös wie immer, aber zufrieden mit dem Verlauf der Dinge."
Krasus lachte mit angenehm tiefem Klang der Stimme. &#8222;Das klingt nach ihm."
Dairean erlaubte sich ein beherrschtes Lächeln. Noch immer war er innerlich sehr angespannt. Er wusste nicht, wieweit Krasus informiert war in die Geschehnisse, in den Konflikt Silberbund &#8211; Sonnenhäscher oder gar in die wichtigen und grossen Familien Silbermonds. Er wusste nicht, ob es viele seines Namens gab, möglicherweise konnte der Drache seinen Vornahmen sogar zum Nachnamen Sonnenhoffnung zuordnen. Seine Familie hatte diesen Namen weitergeführt, und sich nicht dem Trend angeschlossen, den Namen zu ändern. Dairean spürte, wie sich einzelne Schweissperlen auf der Stirn bildeten. Er biss sich auf die Innenseite der Wange und konzentrierte sich auf eine unauffällige langsame, aber tiefe atmung. < Mach dich nicht verrückt >, die Erfahrung, die er seit langer Zeit hatte, halfen ihm, ruhig zu werden.
&#8222;Nun, welches Buch sucht Magister Hathorel denn so dringend, dass er einen Elfen hierhin schickt, wo doch jede Kraft im Norden gebraucht wird?"
Dairean behielt sein beherrschtes Lächeln aufrecht. &#8222;Die Legende der Zwillingsklingen von Arlean Dämmerbann", antwortete er.
&#8222;Ein interessantes Werk. Umso schade, dass es nun wieder nach Dalaran gehen muss. Es wurde uns erst vor kurzer Zeit retourniert." Krasus' Blick wanderte über die Regale. &#8222;Wisst ihr, warum es gebraucht wird?"
&#8222;Verzeiht, Sire, ich bin nur ein einfacher Bote, ich weisst nicht, warum mein Meister es braucht."
Krasus fixierte ihn mit dem Blick, dann setzte er sich in Bewegung. Einige wenige Minuten strich er durch die Regale, ehe er schliesslich ein Buch herauszog, sich zurück zu Dairean begab, und es ihm überreichte.
&#8222;Dessen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, Dairean von den Sonnenhäschern. Aber ich werde mich hüten, mich erneut in die Belange der Sterblichen einzumischen."
Dairean verbeugte sich erneut tief, hielt das Buch in den Händen fest.
&#8222;Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, Sire Krasus. Ich werde nun gehen, ich habe noch einen weiten Weg vor mir", sprach er leise. Krasus' Worte liessen einen kalten Schauer über seinen Rücken wandern. 
&#8222;Eines noch, Dairean von den Sonnenhäschern."
Dairean blickte ihn an.
&#8222;Richtet eurem Meister aus, er soll sich sehr gut überlegen, wer es führen soll."
&#8222;Äh..", kam es nur geistreich von Dairean.
&#8222;Er wird wissen, was ich meine. Shorel'aran."
Der Drache benutzte die traditionellen Worte und verschwand dann aus der Bibliothek._

Dairean liess sich diese kryptische Botschaft noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen, während er ein Stück feinen Seidenstoff aus seinem Gepäck zog, das Buch darin einwickelte und es ganz zuunterst verstaute. Gerade noch rechtzeitig.

&#8222;Guten Abend Leyan", sprach eine ihm wohlbekannte Stimme. Er wandte den Kopf nach rechts, lächelte. Ylaria lächelte zurück, strahlte schon fast und setzte sich neben ihn.

XXXX​


----------



## Alux (18. April 2011)

Dafür das du vergessen hast einzufügen wie Dairean sich das Buch holt, hast du es trotzdem relativ gut wieder eingeflochten. Ich bin schon neugierig wie die Nächsten Abschnitte werden.


----------



## Melian (19. April 2011)

_OOC: Ich habe mir auch Mühe gegeben. Vielen Dank 
Nächstes Kapitel: Achtung Zucker-Kitsch-Romantikalarm. Aber das musste sein. _

Die Eindrücke des Nachmittages brannten ihr auf der Seele, sie wollte mit jemandem reden. Da Imenia sich natürlich sofort darum gekümmert hatte das Relikt der Haushofmeisterin zu übergeben, konnte sich Ylaria nicht mit ihr unterhalten. Sie wusste auch gar nicht, ob sie das wollte. Imenia war immer noch ihre Vorgesetzte.

 Ylaria seufzte und fuhr sich mit den Fingern durch die Haare. Sie konnte einfach nicht anders. Sie musste jetzt mit jemandem reden. Gerade wollte sie das kleine magische Feuer ansteuern, welches immer noch brannte und um welches die Gefährten sassen, als ihr Blick an einen anderen Ort fiel. Sie sah, wie Verian und Leireth in einer Ecke an einer Säule standen, sich unterhielten. 

 < Unterhalten ist das falsche Worte >, dachte sie, als sie sah, wie Leireth an die Wand lehnend dastand, eine Hüfte leicht eingeknickt und die Hand auf der anderen abgestützt, den Oberkörper leicht vorschiebend, so dass sie ihre weiblichen Attribute gegenüber dem um zwei Köpfe grösseren Verian vorteilhaft präsentierte. Ylaria sah auch, wie Verian eine Hand neben Leireths Kopf an der Wand hatte und lächelte wie ein verliebter Idiot. Zwischen den beiden Körpern war kaum mehr eine Handbreit Platz.

 Ylaria konnte nicht anders als die beiden Elfen anzustarren. Jeden Moment erwartete sie die Enttäuschung körperlich spüren zu können. Ein flaues Gefühl breitete sich in ihrem Magen aus, dann schüttelte sie den Kopf und wandte sich endlich ab, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit. Sie wollte sich hier nicht zum Affen machen, indem sie ihren besten Freund anstarrte, wie er flirtete. Sie wollte es ihm gönnen. Sie gönnte es ihm. &#8222;Du gönnst es ihm, du gönnst es ihm, du gönnst es ihm", murmelte sie vor sich hin, als sie sich ganz mit dem Körper drehte und die Tempelhalle schnurstracks wieder verliess.


Schon nach wenigen Schritten blieb sie stehen. Vor ihr tat sich nur die endlose Weite der Drachenöde auf. Die Sonne ging gerade unter und beleuchtete jede einzelne Schneeflocke noch mit einem letzten Tropfen Licht, liess die Ebene glitzern, wie wenn sie von hunderten Diamanten bedeckt wäre.

 Als sich rechts neben ihr etwas bewegte, blickte sie in diese Richtung und entdeckte Leyan, wie er gerade etwas in seinem Beutel verstaute. Noch ehe sie sich wirklich im Klaren war, was sie tun sollte, hatten ihre Schritte sie schon zu ihm geführt.

 &#8222;Guten Abend Leyan", sagte sie und liess sich im selben Moment neben ihm nieder, setzte ein hoffentlich überzeugendes Lächeln auf. Er wandte den Kopf nach rechts, lächelte.

 &#8222;Hallo Ylaria. Schon zurück von der Audienz?"

 Ylaria lehnte sich ebenso an die Wand wie Leyan und zog die Beine etwas hoch. Dann nickte sie, immer noch lächelnd. &#8222;Ja.. Oh, es war so toll Leyan. Ich hab die Drachenkönigin gesehen. Stell dir vor! Alexstrasza! Oh bei der Sonne.. ich kann es noch gar nicht wirklich glauben.", sprudelte es auch schon aus ihr hervor. Ihre Hände unterstrichen den Redefluss mit hektischen Gesten.

 &#8222;Sie war.. Oh, sie ist so schön, wirklich. Das kann ich doch sagen, oder? Ich mein wirklich. Sie hat Hörner. Stell dir vor! Hörner. Aber es sieht nicht irgendwie komisch aus, nein es.. passt. Es sieht gut aus. Und dann trägt sie fast nichts, das muss so kalt sein, aber sie ist ja ein Drache, vielleicht friert sie gar nicht. Aber es wirkt so schön, so edel. Und ihre Stimme.. Ich hab mich gefühlt wie ein Murloc als ich diese Stimme gehört hab. Und dann haben wir auch noch Krasus getroffen, also den eigentlich zuerst, weil...." Sie unterbrach ihren Redeschwall kurz um Luft zu holen. Als sie Krasus erwähnte, schien sie einen Augenblick eine Besorgnis in Leyans Mienenspiel wahrzunehmen, aber dann sprach sie weiter. Der Eindruck verging rasch.

 &#8222;Wir haben gesagt, wir brauchen Hilfe und er hat gesagt, dass ein Sonnenhäscher ein Buch geholt hat, welches uns helfen würde. Die Sonnenhäscher sind hier, stellt dir das vor! Aber er wollte nicht sagen, wer es war, das war dann auch gar nicht mehr wichtig, weil Imenia hat ja das Relikt da. Wir haben es gerade überbracht, die Drachen selbst werden es untersuchen, stell' dir vor."

 Leyan klappte den Mund auf und starrte sie an. &#8222;Echt.. Jetzt? Die Sonnenhäscher? Ohje.", sprach er, ihren Redefluss unterbrechend. &#8222;Und du glaubst wirklich, dass dieses Dings die Klinge ist?"

 &#8222;Das wissen wir doch nicht, deswegen untersuchen die das jetzt doch auch. Wusstest du überhaupt, worum es in dieser Mission ging? Ach.. egal, jetzt weisst du's. Und dann kam übrigens noch ein Drache, ein Blauer. Wir haben gesehen, wie der sich verwandelt hat. Ich sag dir, das war gruselig. Wirklich. Aber irgendwie auch sehr.. interessant. Er hat kaum mit uns gesprochen, sehr arrogant. Er meinte auch, Sterbliche könnten die Klinge niemals führen, wir seien nicht würdig. Aber dann haben die beiden roten Drachen sich für uns eingesetzt."

 Plötzlich merkte Ylaria, dass sie ohne Punkt und Komma redete und errötete heftig, blickte zur Seite.

 Leyan lächelte. &#8222;Das klingt sehr spannend. Ich beneide dich, dass du auf die Drachen getroffen bist", erklang dann seine Stimme. Ylaria seufzte leicht. Am liebsten hätte sie sich an ihn gelehnt. 

 &#8222;Ja", murmelte sie. Ihre Stimme war mittlerweile etwas belegt, soviel hatte sie in den wenigen Minuten, seit sie sich gesetzt hatte, erzählt. Als sich das Rot auf ihren Wangen etwas zurückgezogen hatte, blickte sie Leyan an, der immer noch ein warmes Lächeln auf den Lippen hatte. 

 &#8222;Ich fühle mich geehrt, dass du deine Erfahrungen mit mir teilst, Ylaria."

 Sie schnaubte. &#8222;Pha.. Mit wem sonst? Verian ist ja damit beschäftigt, Leireth abzuschlecken und Imenia.. ist meine Vorgesetzte."

 Leyan lachte sein kehliges Lachen. &#8222;Abschlecken? Wirklich? Als ich vorhin hinaus gegangen bin, waren sie noch mit Reden beschäftigt." 

 &#8222;Ach, selbst wenn.. Wird nicht mehr lang dauern. Leireth hat jetzt ja offensichtlich überraschend Gefallen an ihm gefunden", brummelte sie.

 &#8222;Überraschend?"

 &#8222;Ja. Überraschend", erwiderte Ylaria und strich sich erneut durch die Haare. Langsam mutierte dies zu einem nervösen Tick. &#8222;Verian liebt sie seit langer Zeit. Bereits am ersten Tag, als wir im neu errichteten Dalaran Dienst hatten, erblickte er sie. Man würde denken, dass sie sein Werben erwiderte oder ihn zurückwies, aber nein. Sie nahm ihn schlicht nicht wahr. Er wär' fast dran verzweifelt."

 &#8222;Und nun.. nicht mehr?"

 &#8222;Siehst du ja.. Der Idiot lässt sich vollständig von ihr einwickeln, vergisst völlig, dass er so lange gelitten hat unter ihrer Nichtbeachtung."

 Leyan schmunzelte. &#8222;Bist du sicher, dass er ein Idiot ist? Freust du dich nicht für ihn? Ich dachte, ihr seid befreundet."

 Erneut wurde Ylaria rot. Sie blickte auf den Boden vor sich. < Ertappt..>, dachte sie.

 &#8222;Ich.. ich weiss nicht.. Ich würde es ihm gern gönnen, er wartet schliesslich so lang.. Aber.."

 Plötzlich spürte sie Leyans Arm um ihre Schultern und den sanften Druck, den er ausübte. Sie gab dem bereitwillig nach und lehnte sich an ihn. &#8222;.. ich glaube, sie wird ihm nur wehtun", murmelte sie um den Satz zu beenden. &#8222;Das mag sein.", sagte Leyan dann, und strich ihr mit der Hand, die nicht auf ihrem Oberarm lag, über ihre Wange, blickte sie an. Sie erwiderte den Blick.

 &#8222;Ist es nicht viel eher so, dass du es ihm aus einem anderen Grund nicht gönnen kannst?", sagte er da leise. Ylaria erschrak und blickte schnell wieder weg. Sie suchte nach Worten, doch fand keine.

 &#8222;Man sieht es dir an, Ylaria. Aber mach dir keine Gedanken. Ich werde natürlich nichts sagen." 

 &#8222;Ich.. ehm.. aber.." 

 &#8222;Scht..", murmelte Leyan und legte ihr einen Finger auf die Lippen. &#8222;Sag nichts, Ylaria. Sag nichts. Ich verstehe es schon, und glaub mir, ich bin nicht enttäuscht oder dergleichen. Ich war nicht so töricht davon auszugehen, dass eine so schöne Frau wie du sich nicht bereits jemanden für sich ausgesucht hat."

 Ylaria wandte den Blick wieder zu ihm, als er fortfuhr zu sprechen.

 &#8222;Ich finde dich sehr anziehend, und ich bin der Überzeugung, dass ich es schaffen kann, dass du deinen besten Freund nur noch als das siehst, was er ist: deinen besten Freund. Sofern du das willst. Und sofern es eine Chance gibt, dass du mir dies erlaubst."

 Ylaria blickte ihn an, schwankte zwischen Freude und Fassungslosigkeit. Wie schaffte es dieser Elf, nahezu in jeder Situation die richtigen Worte zu finden? In ihrem Bauch breitete sich erneut ein flaues Gefühl aus, doch im Gegensatz zu dem vorher empfand sie es als angenehm. Es schien, als könnte Leyan in ihre Gedanken blicken. All die Fragen, die sie hatte, die sie ihm noch nicht gestellt hatte. Die Gedanken, die sie in der letzten Nacht vom Schlafen abgehalten hatten und die ihr schwer auf dem Gemüt lasteten. Längst war sie sich nicht mehr sicher, ob sie in Verian immer noch mehr als nur einen Freund sah, was es zu bedeuten hatte, dass sie sich zu Leyan hingezogen fühlte. In ihr herrschte nur eine einzige grosse Verwirrtheit.

 Sie schluckte. &#8222;Ich.. ich würde es mir.. wünschen.. Ich möchte nicht mehr.. Es..", stammelte sie nur.

 &#8222;Scht", sprach er erneut und legte die Hand seitlich an ihr Gesicht.

 Als er sich mit dem Gesicht leicht zu ihr herunter beugte um sie zu küssen, schloss sie die Augen und lächelte. 

 Das flaue Gefühl in ihrem Magen wandte sich zu einem warmen Kribbeln.

 XXXX


----------



## Melian (19. April 2011)

_Spätabends in Dalaran_

 „Also, wie schlimm ist es, Hathorel? Ich will einen ungeschönten Bericht.“

 Erzmagister Aethan Sonnenhäschers starrer Blick lag auf Hathorel.

„Natürlich, mein Lord.“

 Hathorel seufzte, dann berichtete er.

 „Ich konnte nicht viel herausbekommen, ausser Gerüchte. Die Expedition ist vor zwei Stunden gestartet.“

 „Das Ziel?“

 „Wyrmruhtempel“, antwortete Hathorel knapp.

 Sonnenhäscher schlug mit der Faust auf den Tisch und fluchte. Hathorel zuckte zusammen.

 „Er ist also enttarnt, wie konnte das passieren? Beim Licht der Sonne..“  

 „Ich weiss es nicht.“

 Sonnenhäscher fuhr sich durch die Haare.

 „Verzeiht Hathorel. Das stellt uns nur gerade vor ziemliche Probleme. Konntet ihr ihn wenigstens noch einmal erreichen, um ihn zu warnen?“

 „Nein. Ich habe es mehrmals versucht, doch offensichtlich will oder kann er gerade nicht kommunizieren.“

 Sonnenhäscher blickte ihn starr an. „Wie sollen wir weiter vorgehen?“, wagte Hathorel zu fragen.

 „Das ist eure Mission, Hathorel. Wie würdet *ihr* weiter vorgehen?“

 Hathorel stockte. „Ähm..“

 „Nun kommt schon.. Ihr seid doch sonst immer so gut darin. Ihr habt diesen Posten nicht, weil ihr mich bestochen habt, das wisst ihr so gut wie ich, sondern weil ihr taugt.“

 Die Karte lag immer noch ausgebreitet auf dem Tisch. Hathorel fuhr sich über das Kinn und antwortete einige Minuten lang nicht. Er konnte Sonnenhäschers Blick fühlen, wie er sich in seinen Rücken bohrte.

 Als er sich umdrehte, straffte er sich etwas. Seine Stimme klang sicher und von der nervösen Anspannung, die ihn in den letzten Stunden heimgesucht hatte, war nichts mehr zu hören.

 „Wir werden ebenso eine Expedition starten. Im schlechtesten Falle holen wir sie nicht ein, dann können wir immerhin versuchen, sie dahingehend zu zwingen, uns Sonnenhoffnung zu überlassen, möglicherweise auf ihrem Rückweg. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sie ihn sofort exekutieren. Ein Spion hat viele Informationen, ich würde es ebenso nicht tun.“

 Sonnenhäscher nickte. „Und im besten Falle?“

 „Im besten Falle warnen wir Dairean, holen ihn da raus und schaffen es dem Silberbund das Relikt abzunehmen.“

 „Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein.“

 „Aber es wäre möglich, Erzmagister.“

 „Das wäre es.“

 Sonnenhäscher griff nach seinem Stab. 

 „Ich lasse euch freie Hand, Hathorel. Ich muss euch aber warnen. Ich verbiete euch, mich fortan mehr als üblich zu besuchen. In dieser Affäre darf keine Verbindung zu mir gezogen werden. Ihr werdet mit eurem Kopf dafür geradestehen, wenn etwas schiefgeht.“

 Hathorel salutierte. 

 „Jegliches Bisschen an ungewöhnlichen Methoden wird mir von Rhonin zu Last gelegt. Er ist beeinflussbar, das nutzt diese Windläuferschlampe natürlich redlich aus. Ich kann mir keinerlei Fehler leisten.“

 „Das verstehe ich, Erzmagister. Ich werde mit Freuden für alles geradestehen.“

 „Selbstverständlich werdet ihr auch belohnt, wenn ihr diese Mission noch zu unserem Interesse geradebiegt.“

 Hathorel lächelte, als Sonnenhäscher nach einer Abschiedsformel aus der Tür huschte.




_Zur gleichen Zeit, oberstes Stockwerk des Wyrmruhtempels_

 „Ich habe nachgedacht, meine Königin.“

 Krasus trat neben Alexstrasza, die über den Tisch gebeugt war, und blickte sie an, während er die Worte in einer Sprache äusserte, die kein Sterblicher beherrschte. Nur wenige hatten sie je gehört, die Sprache der Drachen.

 Diese wandte den Kopf zu ihrem Gefährten hin.

 „Worüber, Korialstrasz?“

 Er deutete wortlos auf den ramponierten Schwertgriff, der auf einem seidenen roten Tuch vor ihnen lag. 

 „Ah, ich verstehe. Auch meine Gedanken beschäftigt dieses Relikt.“

 „Dieser Griff.. Er ist es, nicht wahr?“

 „Muss ich dir wirklich antworten? Du weisst es so gut wie ich.“

 Krasus nickte. „Wohl wahr. Wohl wahr.“

 Alexstrasza richtete sich schliesslich wieder auf und bedeckte den Griff mit dem Seidenstoff. Sie trat einige Schritte von ihm weg, bis sie schliesslich am äussersten Rand der Plattform zu stehen kam und ihre Blicke schweifen lies.

 „Meine Königin“, murmelte Krasus und trat neben sie, legte ihr eine Hand auf den Arm. Sie blickte ihn kurz an und drehte den Körper dann zu ihm.

 „Was war das Ergebnis deines Nachdenkens?“

 Krasus drehte sich ebenso zu ihr und legte beide Hände auf die Oberarme der elfischen Gestalt, in der sich seine geliebte Königin gerade befand. Er lächelte sanft.

 „Ich glaube, wir werden Zeugen von Vorgängen elementarer Wichtigkeit. Vielleicht ist das hier der Anfang dessen.“

 Alexstrasza nickte. „Doch du bist nicht Kalecgos' Meinung“, sprach sie seine Gedanken aus. Sie kannte ihn so gut.

 „Ich kann seine Bedenken verstehen. Doch bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man ihnen ihr Erbe verwehren soll. Thalodien Dämmersucher hat mit dem Schwert stets im Recht gehandelt. Auch ein wiederhergestelltes Quel'delar wird dies können.“

 „Mein Gefährte, wie immer stellst du die Dinge ins richtige Licht.“

 „Ich bemühe mich, die Welt zu verstehen, meine Königin.“

 Sie lächelte ihn an und einen Moment blieb die Welt für ihn stehen. Für dieses Lächeln würde so mancher Sterbliche morden, für ihre Gunst ein Leben lang die Seele verkaufen.

 Doch es galt nur ihm. 

 „Hoffen wir, dass du Recht behältst, mein Gefährte.“


XXXX




_OOC: Ich musste die beiden Drachen einfach nochmal bringen. Ich hoffe, ich greife damit nicht zu sehr in die Lore ein. Ich stelle mir die beiden halt als ein liebendes Paar vor, die mehr als nur Respekt füreinander aufbringen.

LG;
Melian_
​


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

wieder Toparbeit muss ich sagen besonders die ganze Romantik, ich kann sowas leider nicht so gut verflechten, naja ich kann besser mit Trauer schreiben^^

was die Drachen angeht bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher, Alexstrasza nimmt sich zwar immer wieder mal neue Brutgefährten aber inwiefern Liebe eine Rolle spielt weis ich leider auch nicht


----------



## Melian (19. April 2011)

_OOC: Dann ist das halt meine romantische Vorstellung oder so. Man möge es mir verzeihen _


----------



## Alux (19. April 2011)

Ne mir gefällt es so eh ganz gut ich wollte dir nur sagen, dass du nicht alleine bist, was das umhertappen im Dunkeln Lore-Technisch betrifft. Zumindest bei dem Thema.


----------



## Silmyiél (20. April 2011)

Also ich bin wie immer begeistert! Wolltest du nicht ein Buch schreiben ...  ?


----------



## Melian (20. April 2011)

_OOC: Klingt das jetzt arrogant wenn ich sage: Ja, habe ich vor?
Deswegen pushe ich derzeit die Sterne auch so sehr, damit ich mich ab ihrem Ende (welches noch lange nicht kommt ) voll und ganz meinem eigenen Fantasyprojekt widmen kann. Das wird dann wohl nirgendwo gepostet, weil ich es vielleicht damit auch in einem Verlag versuchen möchte, aber ich werde sicherlich 3-5 Leute, die Bock haben, verpflichten, das Ding Probe zu lesen. 

Achja Alux, ich hab übrigens noch mal "Der Tag des Drachen" oder wie das Buch von Knaak heisst, ausgegraben. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Krasus in der Retrospektive dort von seiner "geliebten Königin" spricht, die in GrimBatol gefangen war, und ich deswegen diesen Eindruck habe, dass zumindest ER sie liebt.
Da mein Abschnitt oben aus Krasus' Sichtweise geschrieben ist, passt das sogar. Muss ja nicht heissen, dass sie ihn zurückliebt.
Auch wenns voll schön romantisch wär. 
_


----------



## Alux (20. April 2011)

Ah danke jetzt verstehs ichs zu 100%^^


----------



## Albra (21. April 2011)

so bis hierhin gelesen und wieder schön geworden ^^
warum sollen drachen nicht auch ein bisschen romantik kennen? steht ihnen nicht allzu schlecht zur schuppe


----------



## Melian (21. April 2011)

_OOC: Osterkapitel. Viel Spass, ich hoffe, ihr erschlagt mich nicht, wegen eventueller nicht vorhergesehener Wendungen. 
Vielen Dank auch dir Albra, und ja: Romantik steht ihnen wirklich gut zur Schuppe. *g*_


_Am nächsten Tag, zur Mittagsstunde_

 &#8222;Also ist es wirklich die Klinge?", hauchte Leireth und streckte die Hand aus, um das Relikt zu berühren. Sie war wirklich beeindruckt, gleichzeitig beneidete sie Ylaria darum, dass diese Imenia hatte begleiten dürfen. Imenia zog es gerade noch rechtzeitig weg. Der Drache, der ihnen das in Seidenstoff umhüllte Relikt gerade wieder gebracht hatte, nickte nur. Dann erklang dessen Stimme, er &#8211; oder war es eine sie?- klang dabei nicht anders als wenn aus einem elfischen Mund gesprochen wurde. &#8222;Meine Herrin wünscht euch eine gute Heimreise." Imenia nickte. &#8222;Richtet ihr meinen untertänigen Dank aus."

 &#8222;Und dann soll ich euch noch eine Botschaft von Korialstrasz ausrichten, den ihr unter dem Namen Krasus kennt." Imenia zog eine Augenbraue hoch. Leireth wechselte ungeduldig ihr Gewicht vom einen auf den anderen Fuss. 

 &#8222;Aber sicher doch. Wie lautet sie?", erwiderte Imenia mit ihrer üblichen Ruhe.

 &#8222;Er sagt, ihr sollt euch gut überlegen, wer es bekommt", sprach der Drache &#8211; die Drachin? - dann, senkte den Kopf leicht zum Abschiedsgruss und drehte sich dann um, nur um sich zu erheben und wohl wieder einige Stockwerke höher zu fliegen.

 Leireth lächelte Imenia an. &#8222;Oh, Lady Feuerblüte, das sind gute Nachrichten, nicht wahr?" Imenia blickte dem Drachen leicht irritiert nach, während Leireth weiter redete. Sie musste jetzt einfach reden, vielleicht konnte sie Imenia ja überzeugen, das nächste mal sie mitzunehmen anstatt Ylaria. Es war sehr wichtig für sie, schliesslich wollte sie nicht immer eine Magierwache bleiben. Diese Mission kam ihr gerade recht, wer weiss, vielleicht würde sie sogar dazu auserkoren, das Schwert zu führen? &#8222;Stellt euch vor, wie viel Achtung und Ehre uns entgegengebracht wird, wenn wir zurückkehren. Vielleicht ist sogar eine Beförderung drin, was denkt ihr?"




_Zur selben Zeit, am selben Ort_

 Das erste, was Lorethiel Dämmerpfeil, erster Berater von Arkanist Taelis, sah, als er wieder festen Boden unter den Füssen hatte, war ein Drache. Er blinzelte. Der Drache blieb wo er war. Er blinzelte erneut, dann schüttelte der den Kopf. Natürlich. Er war jetzt im Wyrmruhtempel. 

 Seine Beine fühlten sich schwer an und er spürte die Zehen nicht mehr. Die Kälte hatte es nach zwei endlos wirkenden Tagen geschafft, durch seine sonst so gut geschützte Kleidung zu schleichen. Er hauchte sich in die Handschuhe, was natürlich nicht soviel nützte. Dann straffte er sich. Essen, sich Wärmen, ja sogar Schlafen konnte er später. Er musste nun Imenia Feuerblüte finden. Zum Glück wusste er, wie sie aussah. Seine Füsse setzten sich in Bewegung




_Zur selben Zeit, am selben Ort_

 Imenia seufzte. Leireth war ihr kein bisschen von der Seite gerückt, obwohl sie eigentlich vorgehabt hatte, das Relikt wieder sorgfältig in ihrem Gepäck zu verstauen, alles vorzubereiten für die Rückreise. &#8222;Leireth, schweigt bitte nun. Es müssen nicht alle wissen", fuhr sie der Elfe schliesslich ins Wort. Diese klappte den Mund auf und wieder zu. &#8222;Äh.." &#8222;Das war ein Befehl. Schaut nicht so. Ihr könntet eure Zeit sinnvoller damit verbringen, alles für die Rückreise vorzubereiten." Imenia und Leireth hatten schliesslich die Mitte der runden Halle des unteren Stockwerks erreicht.

 &#8222;Oh ja.. natürlich.. die Rückreise.." Leireth setzte an, sich von Imenia zu entfernen, blieb dann aber stehen. Ein Elf näherte sich den beiden, sein Blick war auf die Magierin gerichtet. &#8222;Ah.. Hier seid ihr, Lady Feuerblüte", sagte er und klang dabei etwas atemlos. Sein Ebenbild war nicht gerade das, was man als gepflegt bezeichnen würde, die Spuren einer längeren Reise hafteten an ihm. &#8222;Lorethiel Dämmerklinge", stellte er sich vor. Ohne ihr die Möglichkeit einer Antwort zu geben, sprach er auch sogleich weiter: &#8222;Ich muss dringen mit euch sprechen, Lady Feuerblüte, es ist wichtig, ich habe Neuigkeiten aus Dalaran."

 Imenia schnaubte leicht. Kam man denn hier nie zur Ruhe? Sie wollte endlich dieses Relikt verstauen, welches in ihren Händen gerade zu brannte. So wertvoll und sie hatte die Aufsicht darauf, das machte sie furchtbar nervös. &#8222;Hat das nicht Zeit für später, Bote Dämmerpfeil? Es ist nun wirklich nicht so, dass ich.. &#8222;

 Der Elf vor ihr starrte sie an, als ob sie ein Troll wäre. Er räusperte sich, fiel ihr mit belegter Stimme ins Wort, während seine Finger der rechten Hand sich zu einer Faust ballten. &#8222;Entschuldigt, Lady Feuerblüte, doch ich bin fast zwei Tage ununterbrochen geflogen, um euch rechtzeitig zu erreichen, ich bin müde und ich friere, doch das alles zählt für mich nicht, bevor ich euch nicht diese Nachricht überbracht habe. Ich bitte euch also sehr dringend, mir nun zuzuhören, dann es droht euch Gefahr!"

 Seine Lippen waren ein einziger dünner Strich. Imenia merkte, dass er sich beherrschen musste, sie nicht anzuschreien. Sie wurde nun selber etwas verlegen, fuhr sich durch die Haare. Doch liess sie sich keine Blösse anmerken. &#8222;Nun gut. Ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass es von solcher Dringlichkeit ist. Sprecht!", erteilte sie ihm gewohnheitsmässig den Befehl.

 &#8222;Ach nein.. Tyballin schickt natürlich selbst bei völlig irrelevanten Nachrichten einen Boten, der zwei Tage seinen Greifen malträtiert, um euch rechtzeitig zu warnen.. Natürlich", kam die ironische Erwiderung. 

 &#8222;Sprecht nicht so mit der Kommandantin", fuhr ihm Leireth eifrig ins Wort.

 Imenia hob die Hand leicht, bedeutete Leireth zu schweigen. &#8222;Ich habe es verstanden, Dämmerpfeil. Kein Grund, derartig zu reagieren."

 Der Kurierreiter schnaubte, dann schien er sich zu beruhigen. Er kramte in der Tasche und zog eine versiegelte Pergamentrolle hervor, begann gleichzeitig zu sprechen.

 &#8222;Es steht alles hier drin, aber ich rate euch, es nicht allzu lange zu studieren. Arkanist Taelis &#8211; ihr kennt ihn sicher?" 

 Imenia nickte und Dämmerpfeil fuhr fort. &#8222;Nun ja. Er hat festgestellt, dass jemand sein Siegel gestohlen hat. Offensichtlich wurden Briefe gefälscht, auf seinen Namen."

 &#8222;Und was hat das mit uns zu tun?", sprach Imenia. Dämmerpfeil schüttelte nur den Kopf und drückte ihr die Schriftrolle in die Hand.

 &#8222;Diese Fälschungen wurden unter anderem verwendet, einen Spion in eure Gruppe hier einzuschleusen."

 Imenia liess die Schriftrolle fast fallen und starrte ihn an. &#8222;Wa.. Was?"

 &#8222;Ein Spion.", wiederholte Dämmerpfeil geduldig.

 Als Imenia ihn immer noch ansah, als wäre er ein Dämon, fuhr er sich durch die Haare. &#8222;Ihr habt doch einen Kundschafter und Späher namens Leyan Sonnenhoffnung verpflichtet, oder? Das Empfehlungsschreiben von Taelis, welches er euch und Tyballin vorgelegt hatte, war gefälscht. Ich bin vollumfänglich in diese Mission eingeweiht, ich kann euch also in alles unterrichten."

 Imenia fing sich wieder und öffnete hastig das Siegel des Pergaments. &#8222;Ja, Sonnenhoffnung kam mit uns mit, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das.. er.. Bei der Sonne.. ER ist ein Sonnenhäscher, oder?"

 Leireth hatte, während Dämmerpfeil sprach, immer verbissener geguckt. 

 &#8222;Das ist noch nicht bestätigt, aber es wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Eure Mission ist sehr heikel, vielleicht wurdet ihr von Anfang an unterwandert, zuzutrauen wäre es.." Dämmerpfeil konnte den Satz nicht mehr beenden. &#8222;Dieser elende Mistkerl. Ich wusste von Anfang an, dass er etwas verborgen hielt", stiess Leireth hervor. &#8222;Dieser Sohn von Drachenfalken, dieser Abschaum, der unter der Sonne wandelt. Er hat uns verraten, er hat uns ausspioniert. Bei der Sonne, dieser Verräter."

 &#8222;Hasstiraden nützen euch nichts. Ihr müsst überlegen, wie ihr weiter vorgeht", mahnte Dämmerpfeil. Doch da war es schon zu spät. Noch bevor Imenia eine angemessene Erwiderung geben konnte, noch bevor sie sich klar darüber geworden war, wie sie weiter vorgehen wollten, war Leireth auch schon weg gestürmt. Direkt in die Richtung Leyans und Ylarias, die etwas abseits des Lagers in ein Gespräch vertieft waren.

 &#8222;Ich werde dir zeigen, was es heisst, uns zu verraten, du verfluchter Blutelfenbastard", hörte Imenia Leireth schreien.

 &#8222;Bei der Sonne". Sie rannte Leireth nach.




_Zur selben Zeit, am selben Ort_

 &#8222;Und dann sagte der Tavernenwirt zu den zwei Zwergen: 'Dass ihr zwei Kurze seid, das sehe ich, aber was wollt ihr zu trinken?'"

 Dairean lachte, als Ylarias Stimme sich immer mehr gehoben hatte, als sie sich der Pointe des Witzes genähert hatte. Sie stimmte in sein Lachen ein. &#8222;Ach bei der Sonne.. wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass du einen ebenso schrägen Humor hast wie ich.. Ich hätt' schon viel früher angefangen."

 &#8222;Man stösst immer wieder auf Unvorhergesehenes, hm?", schmunzelte Dairean.

 &#8222;Ja, sehr überraschend. Verian findet diese Witze voll blöd." Einen kurzen Moment verzog sich ihre Miene, dann grinste sie wieder. &#8222;Ach, ich sollte nicht von diesem Trottel reden." 

 Dairean schmunzelte. Sie sassen einige Schritte vom magischen Feuer entfernt, wo sich Brionna, Connell und Verian aufhielten, offenbar gerade in eine eifrige Diskussion über Bier vertieft. Dairean liess den Blick schweifen.

 &#8222;Also gut.. Kennst du den schon? Ein Gnom und ein Taure..", begann sie wieder, doch er hörte ihr nicht mehr zu. Er kniff die Augen leicht zusammen, als er sah, wie Leireth, die sich mit Imenia in der Mitte der grossen Halle befunden hatte, etwas schrie, sich zum Feuer umdrehte und mit grosser Geschwindigkeit die Distanz überbrückte, die sie trennte. Er wollte schon mit den Schultern zucken, als ihr Blick seinen streifte. 

 Und nicht mehr losliess.

 Hastig rappelte er sich hoch, zog beide Dolche aus den Scheiden, doch noch bevor er tun oder etwas sagen konnte, schlug ihm ein mächtiger magischer Stoss jegliche Luft aus den Lungen.

 &#8222;Du Dreckiger Verräter", hörte er sie schreien. Er ächzte und nahm nur noch am Rande wahr, wie er durch die Luft geschleudert wurde. Er spürte das dumpfe Knacken gebrochener Knochen, als sein Schädel mit voller Wucht gegen die Wand schlug.

 < Drachenfalkenpisse >, dachte er. Dann fiel er in Ohnmacht.




_Zur selben Zeit, am selben Ort_

 Imenia schien das Knacken, mit dem irgendeiner von Leyans Knochen brach, fast am eigenen Leib zu spüren. Fast gleichzeitig teleportierte sie sich vorwärts, nur vorwärts, zwischen Leireth und Dairean, zog in derselben flüssigen Bewegung der talentierten Magierin, die sie war, ein schützendes Schild hoch.

 Am Rande nahm sie wahr, dass Ylaria es ihr gleichtat und ihr Schild mit dem ihren vereinigte, nachdem sie einige Sekunden fassungslos auf Leyan gestarrt hatte.

 &#8222;Leireth Himmelsflamme", donnerte sie mit aller Kraft in der Stimme, die sie besass. &#8222;Das ist ein Befehl. Tritt zurück und leg deinen Stab nieder."

 Sie spürte eine weitere Welle arkaner Magie, die auf den Schild einschlug, doch gegen die vereinten Kräfte der beiden Magierinnen hatte Leireth keine Chance. Sie starrte die beiden wutentbrannt an, und schrie weiter. Der Hass spiegelte sich tief in ihren Augen und einen Moment erschrak Imenia.

 &#8222;Er ist ein Verräter, er muss bestraft werden. Lasst ihn mir, ich werde ihm einen langen, schmerzlichen Tod bescheren. Lasst ihn mir!"

 Noch während Leireths wutentbrannten Sätzen hatte sich Verian stillschweigend eingegliedert und stärkte sein Schild mit ihrem. &#8222;Wa.. Was.. was sagt sie da..?", stammelte Ylaria. Imenia blickte zu ihr. 

 &#8222;Egal was er ist, tot nützt er uns nichts", antwortete Imenia. &#8222;Maigerwache Himmelsflamme, kommt sofort zur Besinnung oder ich werde euch kampfunfähig machen müssen. Für die Sicherheit aller." 

 &#8222;Das geht nicht, das könnt ihr nicht.. Er ist ein .. Wir müssen ihn.. Ein Feind!". Leireth liess den Stab etwas sinken und starrte Imenia an.

 &#8222;Tot nützt er uns nichts", wiederholte Imenia energisch. 

 Leireth setzte an, etwas zu sagen. In dem Moment traf sie Connells Schwertknauf auf den Hinterkopf. Lautlos sank sie in sich zusammen und wäre auf den Boden gestürzt, wenn Connell sie nicht aufgefangen hätte. 

 Die drei Magier atmeten auf, liessen ihre Schutzschilde sinken. 




_Am selben Ort, eine Stunde später_

 &#8222;Was für ein Chaos, hm?"

 Imenia seufzte und nickte Dämmerpfeil zu, der neben sie getreten war. &#8222;Verzeiht, hätte ich gewusst, dass eure Magierin hier so reagiert, hätte ich euch um ein vertrauliches Gespräch unter vier Augen gebeten."

 &#8222;Das konntet ihr nicht wissen, Dämmerpfeil., Macht euch bitte keine Vorwürfe. Ich hatte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass Leireth los stürtzt wie ein wütender Eber aus den Wäldern Elwynns." Sie rieb sich die Stirn. &#8222;Bei der Sonne.. was für eine unbedachte Tat."

 Dämmerpfeil nickte. &#8222;Andererseits.. ich kann ihren Hass irgendwie verstehen. Doch sollte man in so einer Position wissen, dass ein gefangener Spion viel mehr nutzt als ein toter. Wie kann man nur so töricht sein..."

 &#8222;Hass ist etwas für tumbe Bestien, wir stehen über so einem profanen Gefühl. Es vernebelt nur die klaren Gedanken", entgegnete Imenia, woraufhin Dämmerpfeil leicht lachte und die Arme verschränkte. &#8222;Vielleicht."

 Dann wanderte sein Blick zu dem magischen Feuer, welches die Turbulenzen erstaunlicherweise überstanden hatte und munter vor sich hin brannte. Imenias Blick folgte seinem.

 Brionna kniete mit Connell zusammen neben Leyan, der sein Bewusstsein immer noch nicht wiedererlangt hatte. Die zierliche Priesterin hatte getobt, als sie gesehen hatte, was ihm zugestossen war.

 &#8222;Verräter oder nicht, so darf man mit keiner lebenden Kreatur umgehen", hatte sie Imenia erbost vor die Füsse geschleudert, die nur abwehrend die Hände gehoben hatte. &#8222;Und sagt jetzt nichts, Miss Anführerin. Ich werde ihn behandeln, ob es euch passt oder nicht."

 Dann war sie davon gestapft und hatte ihre Arbeit an dem malträtierten Elfen aufgenommen. Noch bevor Imenia erklären konnte, dass das nur in ihrem Interesse lag.

 Connell reichte der Menschenfrau, die gerade ihre Hände auf Leyans Stirn hatte, einen Verband.

 Ylaria und Verian konnte sie nirgends sehen. Sie war weg gestürmt, bevor Imenia ihr mehr verraten konnte.

 &#8222;Wie konnte das nur passieren, Dämmerpfeil?", seufzte Imenia.

 &#8222;Das können wir so nicht wissen, aber wir vermuten, dass das eine länger angelegte Aktion der Sonnenhäscher war. Es ist wohl auch so, dass Leyan nicht sein richtiger Name ist. Viel eher scheint er den Namen seines Zwillingsbruders zu benutzen, der bereits vor einigen Jahren verstorben ist. In unseren Reihen jedoch erschien es gerade umgekehrt. Leyan Sonnenhoffnung taucht ab und zu auf im Zusammenhang mit Einsätzen und so weiter, während wir dachten, sein Zwillingsbruder Dairean sei.."

 &#8222;Tot, hm?"

 Dämmerpfeil nickte.&#8222;Eine gut angelegte Scharade. Von langer Hand geplant."

 Imenia seufzte. 

 &#8222;Reist ihr mit uns zurück?"

 &#8222;Dem Greifen sollte es noch möglich sein, ich habe ihn heute morgen in der Feste getauscht. Er ist einsatzbereit."

 &#8222;Gut. Helft mir. Wir müssen Sonnenhoffnungs Gepäck durchsuchen und uns auf die Rückreise vorbereiten. Ich gebe Tallys und Silbersang noch eine Stunde, dann müssen sie auch packen. Wir brechen morgen in der Früh auf."

 Dämmerpfeil nickte und steuerte das Lager an. Er schien froh, etwas zu tun zu haben.




_Zur selben Zeit, am selben Ort_

 &#8222;Er hat mich verraten, Verian. Er hat mich verraten". 

 &#8222;Er hat uns alle verraten. Ach Kleine.. Es tut mir so leid für dich."

 &#8222;Ein Spion.. ich fasse es nicht.. Und ich war so töricht und.."

 &#8222;Und was?"

 Ein Schluchzen fand seinen Weg durch eine bebende Kehle, eine Träne fiel einsam in den Schnee.

 &#8222;Habe mich in ihn verliebt. Ich bin so dumm, Verian. Ich bin so dumm.. so unglaublich dumm.."

 &#8222;Ach, Kleines.."




XXXX_
_​​_Ende des dritten Abschnitts_​


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

Ich finde das aktuelle Kapitel sehr gelungen, mir gefällt die Wendung besonders gut. Das er enttarnt wird habe ich mir schon gedacht ,aber nicht das er schon so bald enttarnt wird. Allerdings ist die Enttarnung sehr gut eingearbeitet besonders durch die offenen Emotionen.


----------



## Melian (21. April 2011)

_OOC: Vielen Dank. 
Es war schon lang so geplant, so wie es ist. Ich finds gut, sonst hätte Dairean sich noch zu einer kleinen Mary entwickelt. _


----------



## Melian (29. April 2011)

Vierter Abschnitt der Reise

 Die Nacht nach der Erkenntnis

_Dairean findet sich in einem abgedunkelten Raum wieder, vor sich eine Tür. Er verengt die Augen, tastet mit seinen Fingern nach seinem Kopf und zieht die Hand sofort wieder zurück. Seine Haare sind nicht mehr da, glatt spürt er die Kopfhaut unter seinen Fingern, nicht einmal Stoppeln sind zu fühlen. Seine Finger wandern weiter und ertasten eine Vertiefung. Etwas Nasses breitet sich unter seinen Fingerspitzen aus, aber als er die Hand anblickt, sieht er nichts, denn es ist dunkel._

_Als er aufblickt, steht vor ihm eine Tür. Er öffnet sie, und findet sich in Hathorels Arbeitszimmer wieder._

_Hathorel sitzt da, und trägt unüblich für ihn eine Robe. Er setzt an, etwas zu sagen, und mit den ersten Worten verschwimmt sein Gesicht und seine Gestalt, vermischt sich mit den Zügen des Erzmagisters Sonnenhäscher. Die Stimme erklingt bald doppelt, das dunkle Timbre von Hathorel gemischt mit Sonnenhäschers angenehmen Bass. &#8222;Wir sind sehr enttäuscht", spricht die Gestalt, ehe sie sich erhebt und geradezu etwas auf ihn zu schwebt._

 &#8222;_Was ist das Wichtigste als Spion, als verdeckter Agent, als Schläfer?" Die Sonnenhäscher-Hathorel-Gestalt bekommt die Züge seines ehemaligen Lehrmeisters, an dessen Name er sich gerade nicht mehr erinnern kann, und wiederholt dessen Worte._

_Dairean kneift die Augen zusammen, versucht sich zu erinnern. Er weiss, wenn er nicht antwortet, wird er bestraft, die Schläge hält er nicht aus, sein Kopf schmerzt._

_Sein Blick wird von eine Elfe gefangen, die in einem Stuhl hinter der Gestalt sitzt, hinter Hathorels Schreibtisch. War sie schon die ganze Zeit da? Hell erklingt ihr Lachen, während die sonore Bassstimme Sonnenhäschers überhand nimmt. &#8222;Was ist es? Antworte, Dairean, antworte, du Nichtsnutziger Bengel." _ 

 &#8222;_F..Fokus", murmelt er mühsam. Er spürt, wie sein Blick von der Elfe gefangen wird, die ihn entfernt an jemanden erinnert. Er kennt sie, aber er kann sich nicht mehr erinnern. &#8222;Niemals.. den.. Fokus.. verlier.. en..", Die letzte Silbe haucht er nur noch, seine Stimme scheint zu versagen, als die Elfe aufsteht, auf ihn zukommt, und..._




 Ruckartig öffnete Dairean die Augen, wurde aus seinem Traum gerissen. Er versuchte sich zu erheben, aber stöhnte schmerzerfüllt auf, als ihm ein stechender Schmerz durch den Kopf schoss. &#8222;Fokus", murmelte er verwirrt und schloss wieder die Augen, die Helligkeit schien sich nur in dem kurzen Moment, als er die Augen geöffnet hatte, durch die Pupillen bis ans hintere Ende der Schädeldecke gefressen zu haben. Als er den Kopf zurück ins Kissen legte, durchzuckte ihn ein weiterer Schmerz, aber weiter aussen, an seiner Kopfhaut. Er wollte danach tasten, spüren, was los war. Seine Hand bewegte sich kein bisschen. Er zog mit dem Handgelenk an etwas, was ihn festhielt. Er war durstig, sehr durstig.

 &#8222;Sscht.. Ganz ruhig", sprach eine Stimme neben ihm. Mühsam öffnete er erneut die Augen, während er weiter panisch versuchte, seine Hand aus dem zu befreien, was ihn da festhielt. Er erkannte schemenhafte Umrisse. Während sich seine Augen versuchten an die Helligkeit zu gewöhnen, registrierte er, dass ihn niemand festhielt, sondern dass seine Hände zusammengebunden waren. Das Seil grub sich in seine Handgelenke und bereits schabte es an der Haut. &#8222;Nicht", sprach die Stimme erneut, und Dairean konnte sie endlich zuordnen. Brionna Tallys, die Menschenfrau, sie sass neben ihm und sprach. Aber warum waren seine Hände gebunden, was war.. &#8222;Was ist.. passiert?", stiess er mühsam hervor. Sie blickte ihn nur verständnislos an. Er begriff nicht, dass er Thalassisch geredet hatte. 

 Dairean versuchte sich an die richtigen Worte zu erinnern, um ihr begreiflich zu machen, dass seine Kehle ausgetrocknet war wie ein Flussbett im Ödland. Er krächzte &#8222;Durst", und hoffte, dass dies das richtige Wort gewesen war.

 Sie blickte ihn mit neutraler Miene an. &#8222;Schlaft, ihr habt euch noch nicht erholt", sprach sie, und griff zu einer Tasse, stützte seinen Kopf und half ihm, etwas zu trinken.

 Er schloss die Augen wieder und sank in den Schlaf zurück.




 XXXX


----------



## Melian (29. April 2011)

&#8222;Ihr habt euch noch nicht erholt", murmelte die Priesterin erneut, ehe sie seufzte.

 Nur wenige Minuten später trat Imenia zu ihr und verlangte zu wissen, wie es um den Elfen stand.

 &#8222;Nein, er ist noch nicht aufgewacht", sprach Brionna, als Imenia auf sie herabblickte. Sie stand auf und richtete sich die Robe. Der Tee würde dafür sorgen, dass der unruhige Schlaf des Elfen vorerst ein Ende fand. Er war mit starken Schlafmitteln versetzt, die ihm noch einige Stunden Ruhe ermöglichten.

 &#8222;Und selbst wenn würde ich ihn noch einmal schlafen schicken", erwiderte sie trotzig. Sie war kleiner als die Elfe, aber als sie die Hände in die Hüften stemmte, wirkte sie entschlossen.

 &#8222;Ach ja? Ihr könnt mir sicher erklären, warum dem so ist?" 

 &#8222;Hört zu, Elfe, ich weiss, dass ihr hier die Aufsicht habt und dass unsere Mission wichtig ist und so weiter", holte sie tief Luft, &#8222;Aber wenn es in eurem Volk wirklich Brauch ist, jemanden auf einen blossen Verdacht hin so zu behandeln, dann.. muss ich entschieden Protest einlegen." Das war der Grund gewesen, warum sie gerade gelogen hatte über seinen Zustand. Es war erst eine Stunde vergangen seit den Ereignissen, aber sie hatte ihren Tribut gefordert. Die Behandlung Leyans hatte sie eine grosse Menge Kraft gekostet. Währenddessen waren Imenia und Lorethiel damit beschäftigt gewesen, Leireth zur Ruhe und vor allem zur Vernunft zu bringen, nachdem sie von Connells sanftem Hieb wieder aufgewacht war. Körperlichen Schaden hatte sie keinen davongetragen. Aber hätte Brionna nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen, wie die Elfe auf Leyan losgegangen wäre, hätte sie vermutet, dass ihr Auftreten nach dem aufwachen definitiv auf den Hieb zurückzuführen gewesen war. Immerhin waren die Worte ihrer Befehlshaberin irgendwann zu ihr vorgedrungen und sie hatte aufgehört, die ganze Gruppe als 'Feindespaktierer' und 'Hochverräter' der Allianz, der Sonne und der Hochelfen zu beschimpfen, immer abwechselnd. 

 &#8222;Er braucht noch Ruhe, um sich von seiner Verletzung zu erholen, ihr könnt von Glück reden, dass er überhaupt noch lebt. Und ihr könnt nur hoffen, dass sein Geist keinen Schaden davongetragen hat. Das ist nicht unüblich bei so starken Kopfverletzungen." Brionna stützte auch noch die zweite Hand in die Hüfte und blickte Imenia herausfordernd an.

 Diese antworte eine Weile nichts, dann seufzte sie, sehr zu Brionnas Überraschung.

 &#8222;Setzt euch, Miss Tallys. Ihr seid sicherlich müde." Sie setzte sich selber hin, ohne abzuwarten, ob Brionna diesem Befehl auch gehorchen würde.

 Das magische Feuer war immer noch am Brennen, Connell sass auf einer Wolldecke und schnitzte schweigend an einem Stück Holz herum. Einzig die besorgten Furchen zwischen seinen Augenbrauen erweckten den Anschein, dass er intensiv nachdachte. Brionna musste unwillkürlich lächeln und setzte sich dann ebenfalls hin. Nur wenige Meter von ihnen befand sich das provisorische Lager, auf dem Leyan nun schlief.

 &#8222;Das ist definitiv nicht unser Verhalten, Miss Tallys. Ich hatte gehofft, dass ihr euch dessen bewusst wärt. Im Gegenteil: Leireth Himmelsflamme wird dafür auch noch ihre Strafe bekommen, diese Vorgehensweise ist inakzeptabel. Nicht einmal in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass wir tiefen Verrat unserer ehemaligen Brüder und Schwester fühlen. Nicht einmal dann."

 Sie fuhr sich durch die Hände und sprach dann weitere Worte, die Brionna niemals zu hören erwartet hatte. &#8222;Ich muss euch danken."

 &#8222;Mir danken?", antwortete Brionna verwundert.

 &#8222;Natürlich. Nur dank eures beherzten Eingreifens konnte Schlimmeres verhindert werden. Dank eurem übrigens auch." Die letzten Worte richtete Imenia an Connell und nickte ihm höflich zu. Der salutierte nur angedeutet und widmete sich wieder dem Stück Holz.

 Brionna griff nach eine Wasserflasche und trank einen Schluck.

 &#8222;Wie steht es um ihn?", fragte Imenia.

 &#8222;Ihr fragt nicht aus einem freundschaftlichen Interesse heraus, nicht?"

 Imenia durchbohrte sie mit einem Blick. 

 &#8222;Natürlich nicht. Ich will wissen, ob und wann ich ihn verhören kann. Wann er reisefertig ist."

 Als Imenia diese Worte sprach, setzte sich im selben Moment der Elf zu ihnen ans Feuer, der die Nachricht erst überbracht hatte. Brionna wusste immer noch nicht, wie er hiess. 

 &#8222;Euer Urteil ist also gefallen, noch bevor.. wie könnt ihr..", ereiferte sie sich erneut und biss sich dann auf die Unterlippe. Sie hoffte zumindest, dass ihr die Elfe sogleich über das Wort fahren würde, dass sie ihr sagen würde, dass dem nicht so wäre, dass sie natürlich wüssten, was sie tat. Elfen konnten nicht so sein. Das war nicht möglich, dass sich Elfen derartig benahmen, wie Leireth Himmelsflamme es heute getan hatte. Das durfte gar nicht sein.

 Imenia seufzte erneut. &#8222;Ich verstehe euer Unrechtsbewusstsein, Brionna. Ihr seid eine wahre Dienerin des Lichts. Aber in diesem Falle muss ich euch sagen, dass ihr im Unrecht seid. Dieser Mann ist mit ziemlich grosser Sicherheit ein Spion der Sonnenhäscher. Wenn ihr wünscht, kann euch Lorethiel Dämmerpfeil hier in die groben Details einweihen."

 Gleichzeitig erleichtert und angespannt entliess Brionna die Luft in ihrer Lunge mit einem Seufzer. Es war also wahr. Einerseits war sie froh, dass Imenia dem Bild entsprach, das sie von den edlen Quel'dorei hatte und auf dass Leireth mit ihrer Tat so empfindlich eingeprügelt hatte, andererseits wusste sie nun nicht, wie sie sich gegenüber dem Spion verraten sollte. Sie hasste Spionage. &#8222;Aber.. dennoch hätte man.. nicht so.."

 &#8222;Natürlich nicht. Nicht auszudenken, wenn er gestorben wäre. Dann hätten wir keine Bestätigung."

 &#8222;Habt ihr denn nun eine Bestätigung?"

 &#8222;Nein, aber ich hoffe, dass sein Gepäck Fragen beantwortet, ebenso sowie er selber. Seht zu, dass er möglichst schnell aufwacht und fähig ist, mir Rede und Antwort zu stehen." Der übliche Befehlston klang wieder in Imenias Stimme mit. Brionna nickte nur gehorsam.

 &#8222;Natürlich, Madame Feuerblüte. Nichts anderes käme mir in den Sinn, wenn er wirklich ein Verräter ist.."

 &#8222;Gut, dann hätten wir das ja geklärt." Sie stand auf. &#8222;Dämmerpfeil, nun können wir endlich um das Gepäck kümmern." Der Angesprochene nickte und erhob sie ebenfalls.

 &#8222;Eine Frage noch", wagte Brionna die Stimme zu erheben. 

 &#8222;Ja?"

 &#8222;Ist es.. gewährleistet, dass Miss Himmelsflamme nicht auf.. nun ja.. Dumme Ideen kommt? Ich kann mich, wenn nötig, nicht so gut verteidigen."

 Imenia blickte sie an. &#8222;Miss Himmelsflamme wird euch nicht belästigen. Ich lasse euch zudem Hammerschmied hier. Eigentlich sollte nichts passieren, ich habe Leireth eingeschärft, dass sie den hier", sie deutete auf den regungslosen Leyan, &#8222;in Ruhe lassen soll, wenn sie nicht ihren Tod finden will. Das hat sie überzeugt." Trocken erklangen die Worte, und erneut wunderte sich Brionna über die scheinbar nicht vorhandene Emotionalität der Magierin, über die spröde vorgebrachten Worte. Doch sie wagte nicht, etwas zu sagen, nickte nur und blickte zu Connell. 

 Mittlerweile hatte die Schnitzarbeit die grobe Form einer Raubkatze erhalten. Brionna blickte ihm eine Weile zu, wie er die Details herausarbeitete, während sie ihren Gedanken nachhing. Sie wusste nicht, ob sie richtig gehandelt hatte, indem sie sich so vehement für den Elfen ausgesprochen hatte. Obwohl er ein Verräter war. Aber sie hatte ja nicht ahnen können, dass dem so war. Ihr Blick fiel auf den Elfen und sie seufzte. 

 &#8222;Mach dir keine Gedanken, Brionna", erklang plötzlich Connells Stimme. &#8222;Du hast schon das Richtige getan, würd' ich sag'n. Wenn's auf meine Meinung ankommt." 

 &#8222;Was..? Woher.." Brionna blickte ihn irritiert an.

 &#8222;Man sieht's dir an der Nas'nspitze an." schmunzelte Connell.

 Brionna verzog das Gesicht, wollte schon etwas erwidern, dann liess sie es sein.

 Stattdessen lächelte sie ihn kurz an. 




 XXXX


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Wie immer wieder gut geschrieben .


----------



## Albra (2. Mai 2011)

aua er kann einem ja schon fast leid tun


----------



## Alux (2. Mai 2011)

Naja, dass ist halt das Restrisiko als Spion, dass immer bleibt.


----------



## Melian (9. Mai 2011)

&#8222;Nein.. geh.. Es ist schon in Ordnung. Ich schaff das schon." Ylaria nickte Verian zu, der sie besorgt ansah. &#8222;Komm schon, du hast ihre Anweisungen gehört. Immer nur zwei Stunden Wache, ehe wir uns ablösen."

 &#8222;Ich weiss nicht.. Denkst du wirklich du willst da Wache sitzen..?" &#8222;Verian, verflucht. Ich bin nicht Leireth. Ich werde ihn nicht umbringen." Sie betonte das Wort 'nicht'.

 &#8222;Also gut.. Aber wenn etwas ist, wecke mich."

 &#8222;Das werde ich bestimmt nicht tun. Ich habe schon gegen zu viele Befehle verstossen", seufzte Ylaria. &#8222;Ausserdem brauchst du deinen Schlaf."

 Verian blickte sie noch einmal skeptisch an, und sie setzte ein Lächeln auf, welches hoffentlich überzeugend war. Er nickte und wandte sich ab.


 Sie setzte sich an das zweite magische Feuer, welches von Imenia aufgestellt worden war, etwas abseits. Es war unausgesprochen geblieben, aber allen klar, dass niemand neben einem Verräter schlafen wollte. So war sein 'Krankenlager' nun einige Meter entfernt vom Lager der Reisegefährten aufgeschlagen worden. Imenia hatte sie alle zu je zwei Stunden Wache verdonnert, ausgenommen sie selbst, Brionna &#8211; wegen ihrer Erschöpfung -, Leireth &#8211; aus offensichtlichen Gründen &#8211; und Lorethiel, der ihr half, Leyans Gepäck zu durchsuchen.

 Sie blickte zu dem Elfen, der immer noch so regungslos da lag, wie Brionna ihn zurückgelassen hatte, als sie sich selber schlafen gelegt hatte. Nur sein Oberkörper hob sich im Rhythmus seiner Atemzüge. Im Schlaf wirkte er fast friedlich. 

 Irgendwo in ihr rührte sich der Drang, die Hand auszustrecken und durch seine verwuschelten Haare zu fahren, sie zu ordnen und von Staub und getrocknetem Blut zu befreien. Ihrer Kehle entrann ein leiser, knurrender Laut. 

 < Sei nicht töricht >, sprach sie sich selbst in Gedanken zu. Eine Parole, die sie in den letzten Tagen schon oft wiederholt hatte. Doch nun hatten die Worte eine ganz andere Bedeutung angenommen. Bisher war es nur ein Spiel gewesen. Das einzige, was sie zu verlieren drohte, waren ein paar Gefühle. Nun war es mehr. Nun war es ihre ganze Ehre. Ihre Integrität. 

 &#8222;Verfluchte Drachenfalkenpisse", seufzte sie und blickte konsterniert ins Feuer. Sie hatte sich seit Ewigkeiten das erste Mal jemandem geöffnet. Und dann war dieser Jemand, Leyan, ein Spion. < Wenn er überhaupt Leyan heisst >, zog es durch ihre Gedanken. Worin hatte er wohl noch gelogen, wenn schon der Name eine Lüge war?




 Sie blieb einige Minuten still sitzen, ehe sie den Blick wieder schweifen liess. Eine innere Unruhe zwang sie dazu, immer wieder zu Leyan zu blicken. < Oder wie du auch immer heisst. > Sie seufzte zum wiederholten Male an diesem Abend, und zwang ihren Blick wieder weg.

 Nur wenige Momente später fühlte sie sich beobachtet. Sie wandte ihren Blick zurück zu Leyan, das erste Mal wohl, dass sie auch tatsächlich einen Grund dazu hatte. 

 Er starrte sie an. Alarmiert tastete sie nach ihrem Stab, und starrte zurück. Als er keine Anstalten machte, sich zu bewegen, schalt sie sich eine Närrin. Dennoch rutschte sie näher zu ihm, kniete sich neben ihn, und prüfte routinemässig seine Fesseln.

 Sie spürte seinen intensiven Blick auf ihr, aber tat ihr bestes, ihn nicht zu erwidern. Die Heilerin hatte seine Wunden gereinigt, doch klebte noch Blut und Schweiss an seiner Kleidung. Eine Geruchsmischung aus Schweiss, Blut und sonstigen undefinierbaren Gerüchen stieg zu ihr empor, als sie sich über ihn beugte. Sie erkannte einen Anteil seines eigenen, ganz typischen Geruches, der nicht vollständig von den anderen Gerüchen überlagert wurde. Als sie ihren Atem nicht mehr durch die Nase, sondern durch den Mund einzog, verringerte sich dieser Geruch etwas, aber er war dennoch noch präsent. 

 Er starrte sie immer noch an. &#8222;Guck nicht so", entfuhr es ihr schliesslich, als sie die Fesseln überprüft hatte, einfache Stricke, die um seine Glieder geschlungen waren. Sie funkelte ihn wütend an, stand auf und liess sich in zwei Metern Entfernung wieder neben ihn sinken.

 &#8222;Und wage es ja nicht, dich zu bewegen. Du bist magisch und mit Seilen gefesselt, also.. versuch's erst gar nicht", schob sie hinterher. 

 Er wandte den Blick wieder ab. 
Sie hatte sich einer Reaktion erhofft, doch er tat nichts. Er starrte einfach an die Decke des Gebäudes. Sein Gesicht zeigte keine Regung, nicht einmal seine Lippen zeigten in irgendeiner Art und Weise verräterisch seinem Gemütszustand. Es war, als ob ihn dies gar nichts mehr anginge. Als ob es ihn kalt liesse.

 Ylaria verengte die Augen, dann brodelte es auf einmal aus ihr hervor.

 &#8222;Halt mich ruhig für eine Närrin. Vermutlich war ich das auch. Ich halte mich auch für eine Närrin. Ja. Gratulation, du kannst stolz auf dich sein. Du hast uns alle getäuscht. Du hast es sogar geschafft, mich um den Finger zu wickeln." Sie holte kurz schnaufend Luft, und senkte die Stimme dann etwas, um niemanden zu wecken. &#8222;Du bist ein elender Verräter, Leyan. Ach.. Was sage ich, vermutlich ist das nicht einmal dein richtiger Name, was?"

 Immer noch sagte er nichts. Starrte regungslos an die Decke. Nicht dass er sich gross hätte bewegen können, aber Ylaria hatte sich zumindest eine Art von Reaktion erhofft. Hatte er etwa eine Art Schaden in seinem Geist beibehalten, als Folge des harten Stosses gegen die Wand?

 &#8222;Nun sag etwas.", herrschte sie ihn an. &#8222;Du bist doch sonst so gut mit Worten. Bald bist du tot. Du solltest es geniessen, solang es noch geht."

 Langsam wandte er den Kopf, sah sie an. Sie straffte ihren Körper etwas, um möglichst gerade dazusitzen. Offensichtlich war sein Kopf noch funktionsfähig. Auch wenn er nichts sagte, hatte er ihre Worte offensichtlich verstanden. Fast erwartete sie ein Grinsen auf seinen Lippen zu sehen, aber da war keins. Nur eine Falte zwischen seinen Augenbrauen. So als ob er angestrengt nachdenken würde.

 &#8222;Sag endlich was", platzte es aus ihr hervor, und im selben Moment legte sie die Hand auf den Mund. Sie klang lächerlich, sie klang peinlich. Sie flehte um Antworten, die er ihr sicherlich nicht geben würde.

 Sie biss sich auf die Lippen und schaute zur Seite. Sie spürte Beklemmung in sich aufsteigen, Tränen, die sich ihren Weg nach oben suchten. In ihrer Nase wurde es unangenehm eng.

 &#8222;Es war alles kalkuliert, oder", entfuhr es ihr noch, und dann war es geschehen. Sie spürte eine Träne, die sich ihren nassen Weg über ihre Wange suchte. Sie machte keine Anstalten, sie wegzuwischen. Sollte er es doch sehen. Er hatte wohl sowieso längst begriffen, was er mit ihr angestellt hatte. Er hatte es doch darauf abgegeben. &#8222;Warum auch immer.. Ich war wohl leichtes Spiel, was? Die arme, verzweifelte Elfe, die von ihrem besten Freund ständig im Stich gelassen wird. Hast du gehofft, durch mich an Informationen zu kommen?" Sie blickte ihn wieder an, doch er hatte längst wieder die Augen zugewandt. &#8222;Ja. Natürlich, so war es. Ich war so töricht", sprach sie. Längst hatte sie das Gefühl, nicht zu ihm, sondern zu ihr zu sprechen. &#8222;Ich hätte es wissen müssen.. Kerle wie du meinen es niemals ernst", murmelte sie, und wischte sich endlich über die Wange.

 &#8222;Sag mir wenigstens, wie du wirklich heisst." Sie konnte die Frage nicht unterdrücken, blickte ihn an. &#8222;Ach.. vergiss es.", knurrte sie dann, als sie immer noch keine Reaktion bekam.

 Vom anderen Feuer her näherten sich zwei Gestalten, die sie als Imenia und Lorethiel erkannte. Sie trugen einige Bündel mit sich, wohl Leyans Gepäck. Sie erhob sich, in der Erwartung, sie zu begrüssen.

 &#8222;Dairean".

 Sie fuhr mit dem Kopf herum und blickte zu Leyan herab. Seine Augen, die längst nicht mehr blau schimmerten, weil ihre magische Illusion weg gereinigt worden war, bohrten sich in seine. Seine Stimme klang rau, wie wenn er ein Reibeisen verschluckt hätte.

 &#8222;Dairean. Mein Name ist Dairean."

 Dann blickte er wieder weg.

 Ylaria kam nicht mehr dazu, etwas zu erwidern.




 &#8222;Aufwachen." Imenias Stimme war etwas lauter als nötig, und sie stupste mit ihrem Fuss den am Boden daliegenden Elfen an. Dann hockte sie sich neben ihn. &#8222;Ah. Gut. Ihr seid schon wach." 

 Lorethiel liess Leyans -oder eher Daireans - Gepäck zu Boden fallen.

 &#8222;Er ist.. vor wenigen Minuten aufgewacht", erstattete Ylaria Bericht. &#8222;Und ihr habt nicht Bescheid gegeben?" &#8222;Das wollte ich gerade, deswegen bin ich doch.. aufgestanden".

 Imenia winkte ab. &#8222;Egal. Hauptsache er ist wach. Die Fesseln sitzen?"

 &#8222;Sie sitzen, Lady Feuerblüte. Auch die magischen."

 &#8222;Gut." 

 Lorethiel hatte sich mittlerweile auf die andere Seite neben Dairean gekniet. Während Ylaria etwas näher herangegangen war, hielt er diesem etwas vor die Nase. &#8222;Das erkennst du, hm?" Dairean sagte und tat nichts. Seine Augen fixierten einen Punkt irgendwo an der Decke. 

 &#8222;Ich wusste es", kam es brummend von Lorethiel.

 &#8222;Er stellt sich stumm?" Imenia blickte zu Ylaria, die nur mit den Schultern zuckte. Sie betete zum heiligen Licht, dass es dunkel genug war, dass man ihre gewiss geröteten Augen nicht sah. 

 &#8222;Das war zu erwarten, Lady Feuerblüte", kam es von Lorethiel. Diese nickte. &#8222;Natürlich. Er ist ein Spion. Warum sollte er etwas sagen. Es unterstreicht nur, was er ist."

 &#8222;Ein guter Spieler weiss, wann das Spiel für ihn verloren ist. Soviel muss man ihm lassen." Lorethiel nickte, fast schon anerkennend. Imenia schnaubte. &#8222;Das ist mir egal. Ich hätte lieber, wenn er nach Gnade flehen würde. Ein stummer Spion nützt mir nichts."

 &#8222;Ach, wisst ihr.. Es gibt Methoden und Wege, jemanden zum Reden zu bringen." Lorethiel und Imenia tauschten ein Schmunzeln aus. Sie waren offensichtlich auf einer Wellenlänge.

 Ylaria lief ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken. &#8222;Ihr.. wollt doch nicht..", entfuhr es ihr, dann brach sie ab.

 &#8222;Wir tun, was auch immer notwendig ist.", erwiderte Imenia auf die nicht zu Ende geführte Frage. Dann blickte sie wieder zu Dairean, der die Augen geschlossen hatte.

 &#8222;Augen auf", herrschte sie ihn an. Er öffnete die Augen, und ein leichtes Schmunzeln überzog sein Gesicht. &#8222;Pha.. er lacht euch auch noch aus", schnaubte Lorethiel und gab ihm einen Hieb in die Seite. Dairean verzog nicht einmal die Miene, als ob er damit gerechnet hätte. 

 &#8222;Lorethiel, aufhören. Noch bringt das nichts", fuhr Imenia den Boten an.

 &#8222;Natürlich", brummelte der.

 &#8222;Nun, Herr Sonnenhoffnung, wenn wir bei eurem Pseudonym bleiben wollen. Auch wenn ihr nichts sagt, wir wissen, was das hier ist." sie deutete auf die Scheibe in Lorethiels Händen. &#8222;Meine eigene Kommunikationsscheibe ist unauffindbar. Welcher sehr auffällige Zufall. Ihr habt mich bestohlen. Ihr habt uns ausspioniert. Ausserdem..", sie kramte in Daireans Beutel und zog einen rechteckigen Gegenstand hervor, in Stoff eingewickelt. &#8222;Ausserdem haben wir auch das hier noch gefunden." &#8222;Das Buch?", fragte Ylaria. &#8222;Das Buch", bestätigte es Imenia. &#8222;Also war er der Sonnenhäscher.. Wir hätten es wissen müssen", seufzte Ylaria. 

 Imenia wandte sich wieder an Dairean, lächelte ihm lieblich falsch zu. &#8222;Nun fragt ihr euch sicherlich, warum wir euch überhaupt hier noch befragen. Wir haben alle Beweise, die wir brauchen. Wir wissen nun von eurem Vorhaben. Dalaran ist auch eingeweiht." Sie nickte bedeutungsvoll und machte eine kurze Pause. &#8222;Da gibt es aber nun noch ein Problem. Seht.. mir ist es gelegen, meine Verbündeten", sie betonte das letzte Wort, &#8222;sicher nach Hause zu bringen. Was euch anbelangt, ist mir das völlig egal. Ihr könnt von mir aus verrecken. Nur bin ich überzeugt, dass die Sonnenhäscher es nicht allzu gerne sehen, wenn ihre Leute umkommen."

 Lorethiel schmunzelte.

 Imenia senkte ihre Stimme etwas, beugte sich über Dairean und starrte ihn an. &#8222;In wessen Auftrag habt ihr gehandelt? Wie viel habt ihr dieser Person erzählt? Wo werden sie uns auflauern, hm? Sprecht!", herrschte sie ihn an.

 Dairean gab keine Antwort, blickte sie nur stumm an.

 Imenia schnaubte. &#8222;Holt mir die Heilerin her, ich will wissen, ob er nicht mehr sprechen kann, oder ob er es nicht will", befahl sie Ylaria. Diese biss sich auf die Lippen.

 &#8222;Er kann es". 

 &#8222;Na los, macht schon, holt sie her.. was?" Irritiert blickte die Magistrix Ylaria an.

 &#8222;Er hat mir seinen Namen verraten, als ich gefragt habe. Dairean. Er kann es."

 &#8222;Ich wusste es", schaltete sich Lorethiel ein. &#8222;Meine Theorie stimmt".

 &#8222;Davon können wir uns nun auch keine Brötchen backen", erwiderte Imenia trocken. &#8222;Aber es beantwortet wenigstens die Frage. Er will nicht sprechen."

 &#8222;Ich sehe, ihr bevorzugt den harten Weg, Sonnenhoffnung."

 &#8222;Ich sagte ja, er ist kein Feigling." Erneut waren Lorethiels Worte fast schon bewundernd. 

 &#8222;Wenn ich die Kommunikationsscheibe betätige, kriege ich nur das Bild einer alten Elfe in irgendeiner Menschenstadt rein. Da es relativ statisch ist, und da nichts passiert, gehe ich davon aus, dass das ein Täuschungsmanöver ist. Ich tippe auf magische Kennzeichnung.Vermutlich sind eure 'Freunde' nun dadurch auch schon darüber unterrichtet, dass wir euch enttarnt haben." 

 Falls sie gehofft hatte, eine Reaktion von ihm zu erhalten, hatte sie sich getäuscht. Imenia biss sich auf die Lippen. Ein wenig bewunderte sie die Disziplin, die Sturheit des Sonnenhäschers. < Närrin >, schalt sie sich.

 Imenia wandte sich an sie. &#8222;Silbersang, helft mir. Drückt ihm die Hände auf die Scheibe, und seht zu, dass er nicht loslassen kann."

 &#8222;Was.. habt ihr vor?"

 Dairean verengte die Augen etwas und Imenia lachte. &#8222;Ah, endlich bekommt er etwas Angst. Ich will seinen 'Freunden' klarer mitteilen, dass wir wissen, was los ist. Ausserdem.. will ich ihnen eine kleine Nachricht zukommen lassen. Mal sehen, wie viel ihnen dieser kleine Spion wert ist."

 Sie nahm Lorethiel die Scheibe aus der Hand. Noch während sie Ylaria zunickte, hob sie Daireans Hände an, und legte die Scheibe darunter. Sofort versuchte der, die Hände von ihr zu nehmen. Ylaria drückte sie wieder herunter. 

 Ein Bild materialisierte sich vor ihnen. 

 &#8222;Hathorel", zischte Imenia befriedigt, als die Illusion fertig war und sich sichtbar präsentierte. &#8222;Magister", sagte Dairean, &#8222;nicht.. ge.." Lorethiel stiess Dairean das Knie in die Seite, und dieser keuchte schmerzerfüllt auf, ehe er um Luft schnappte, als sich eine Hand über seinen Mund schloss, und ihm die Möglichkeit zu sprechen nahm. Ylaria blickte zur Seite, drückte seine Hände aber immer noch auf die Scheibe.

 &#8222;Schön euch zu sehen, alter Freund", durchbrach Imenia den Tumult. &#8222;Ihr könnt mich nicht sehen, ihr seht wohl nur gerade euer Spielzeug hier. Brecht die Verbindung nicht ab, oder ich werde ihn auf der Stelle töten."

 Hathorels Ilusion, die gerade die Hand nach einem unsichtbaren Objekt ausserhalb des Bildes ausgestreckt hatte, hielt in der Bewegung inne. &#8222;Imenia Feuerblüte", erklang dann eine Stimme, die Ylaria völlig fremd war.

 &#8222;Richtig geraten", erwiderte ihre Anführerin trocken. &#8222;Euer Spiel ist aus. Wir haben euren Spion enttarnt. Ihr habt schlampig gearbeitet. Oder soll ich nur ihm die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben."

 Hathorels Lippen verengten sich, und er starrte sie durch die Illusion an. 

 &#8222;Was wollt ihr?", sagte er schliesslich.

 &#8222;Freies Geleit nach Dalaran. Kommt nicht auf die Idee uns anzugreifen oder abzufangen. Dann könnte ich mir überlegen, euren Spion möglicherweise am Leben zu lassen. Es sei denn, er ist es nicht wert."

 &#8222;Nein", fuhr Hathorel ihr dazwischen. Imenia lachte. &#8222;Ihr verratet euch selber, Hathorel. Das ist nicht gut. Also ist er tatsächlich etwas wert. Das ist gut zu wissen." Dann blickte sie wieder ernst. &#8222;Das hier ist soeben mein Spiel geworden, meine Bedingungen. Tut, was ich sage, oder er ist tot. Richtet das eurem.."

 &#8222;AUTSCH", schrie Lorethiel plötzlich auf, und unterbrach Imenias Ausführungen. Er zog die Hand von Daireans Mund zurück, laut fluchend. Sie blutete.

 Imenia war zusammengezuckt und hatte den Griff gelockert, Dairean hob sofort die Hände und das Bild stockte, ehe es schliesslich zerfloss und sich auflöste. Imenia fluchte unterdrückt.

 &#8222;Verdammt, Dämmerpfeil, passt doch auf."

 &#8222;Ver.. verzeiht", stotterte der Angesprochene und rieb sich immer noch die Hand, dann versetzte er Dairean einen zweiten Hieb, dieses Mal stärker. Dumpf erklang ein Schmerzenslaut aus dessen Mund. &#8222;Verfluchter Blutelfenabschaum. Du hast mich gebissen!", wütete Lorethiel, und schlug ein drittes Mal zu.

 Imenia griff nach der Scheibe und erhob sich. &#8222;Hört auf, Lorethiel.", sprach sie gelangweilt. &#8222;Jetzt ist es vergebens. Er wird die Verbindung nicht mehr annehmen. Aber er weiss, was ich will." Sie rieb sich die Stirn. &#8222;Hoffen wir, dass er auch das Richtige tut."

 Lorethiel knurrte, liess dann aber von Dairean ab. Der keuchte erneut leise, dann formte sich ein Grinsen auf seinen Lippen. "Hathorel ist nicht so dumm.", erklang seine Stimme.

 &#8222;Das hofft ihr", erwiderte Imenia gehässig. Dann wandte sie sich zu Ylaria.

 &#8222;Silbersang, Wache halten", blaffte sie. &#8222;Dämmerpfeil, ihr kommt mir mir mit."

 Die beiden angesprochenen Elfen nickten gehorsam Imenia hinterher, die bereits beim Satzende davon gestapft war, unübersehbar brodelnd vor Wut.




 Ylaria setzte sich wieder und seufzte. 

 Sie wagte einen Blick zu Dairean. Der hatte die Augen wieder geschlossen, grinste immer noch leicht.


XXXX​
_OOC : Long post is long. Von den Zeichen her längstes Kapitel bisher. Als kleine Entschädigung, dass ihr schon wieder mehr als eine Woche warten musstet. _​_Achja, dazu gehörte Musik: Schandmaul - der Pakt. Vom neuen Album. 1a._

_Dieses Kapitel ist unter sehr skurrilen Bedingungen entsatnden. Ich zitiere FAcebookstatus:

_​


> _Da denkt man, man könnte im Starbucks in Ruhe weiterschreiben, dann wird irgendwo im Gebäude gebohrt (Lärm! arg!) und ein alter Sack setzt sich ungefragt mir gegenüber an den Tisch und KRATZT SICH STÄNDIG AM SACK.. .._


----------



## Alux (9. Mai 2011)

Wieder gut gelungen, bin ja schon sehr gespannt wies weitergehen wird.

BTW Gibts in Deutschland Starbucks?


----------



## Melian (9. Mai 2011)

_OOC: Ich lebe in der Schweiz 
in unserer Stadt alleine gibts 3 Stück.
Es ist quasi meine Art Büro.

Danke btw 
_


----------



## Alux (9. Mai 2011)

Ah okay, also bis zu uns (Österreich) sind die noch nicht durchgekommen. Naja hohe Berge schützen halt xD.


----------



## Melian (9. Mai 2011)

_Aah.. ihr armen.. ihr habt aber, soweit ich das von meinem Wienbesuch erinnere, andere Kaffeehäuser, die obendrein noch billiger sind

Und ja, in D-land gibts die. also Starbucks._


----------



## Silmyiél (10. Mai 2011)

So ist es, und die sind genauso gut wie deine Geschichte... wenn nicht sogar ein Stückchen schlechter


----------



## Alux (10. Mai 2011)

Naja Kaffee darf nicht billig sein und in Wien gibts immerhin den besten^^, ich sag nur mal Mocca Club, Linke Wienzeile4. Der Kaffee dort ist göttlich.


----------



## Melian (12. Mai 2011)

Der Aufbruch

Der weitere Verlauf der Nacht war ruhig vonstatten gegangen. Imenia Feuerblüte hatte von allen Anwesenden wohl am wenigsten geschlafen. Nahezu unverändert hatte sie die Stunden am Feuer verbracht, dabei die Kommunikationsscheibe, die sie Dairean abgenommen hatte, in den Händen hin und her gedreht. Verian hatte Ylaria bei der Wache abgelöst, später hatte sich Connell ans Lager des verwundeten Sin'dorei gesetzt. Imenia hatte Gedanken an Gedanken gesetzt. Vieles beschäftigte sie und nicht zum ersten Mal in ihrem Leben spürte sie die Verantwortung, die sie hatte, schwer auf ihren Schultern ruhen. Es war auch nicht das erste Mal, dass sie mit Spionage, Schnüffelei und vor geheuchelten Tatsachen zu tun hatte, doch das erste Mal, dass sie einen Spion enttarnt hatte, der ihr so ähnlich war. Trotz allem konnte sie nicht leugnen, dass ihr ein Sin'dorei viel näher stand als ein Mensch, ein Troll oder ein Zwerg. Ihre Gedanken drehten sich ständig im Kreis, aber es war ihr nicht möglich, damit aufzuhören. Irgendwann war sie dann aber doch eingenickt. 


 &#8222;Herrin Feuerblüte?" Die Männerstimme, die an ihr Ohr drang, sowie der leichte Druck von einer Hand auf ihrer Schulter liessen sie zusammenzucken. &#8222;Oh, Verzeihung", murmelte Verian, der sich neben sie gekniet hatte. &#8222;Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ehm.. die Sonne ist aufgegangen."

 Imenia richtete sich auf, räusperte sich und nickte ihm dann zu. &#8222;Danke", krächzte sie, ihre Stimme noch rau vom Schlaf. Verian nickte und erhob sich wieder, um Ylaria wecken zu gehen, die noch neben dem Feuer schlummerte. 

 Imenia seufzte. Sie spürte jeden einzelnen Knochen in ihrem Körper. Ihr rechter Arm schmerzte und pochte auf eine unangenehme Weise, sie hatte wohl in der Nacht darauf gelegen. Ein prüfender Blick auf den Boden bestätigte ihr, dass sie wirklich mitten in ihren Überlegungen weggedöst sein musste, dann ausser einer zu einem Kissen zusammengewickelten, kratzenden Wolldecke befand sich nichts auf ihrer behelfsmässigen Lagerstätte. Stöhnend rappelte sie sich hoch und streckte sich, so ausgiebig wie es ging. 

 &#8222;Guten Morgen", kam es von Brionna, die bereits wieder in dem Kochtopf rührte. &#8222;Die Sonne führt uns, Miss Tallys", erwiderte sie und versuchte der Priesterin ein höfliches, gutgemeintes Lächeln zu schenken. Irgendwo in ihrem Geist pochte ein dumpfes Gefühl von Schuld gegenüber der Menschenfrau auf. Sie hatte sie wirklich nicht angemessen behandelt.

 Sie setzte sich wieder hin, wobei sie versuchte, eine möglichst bequeme Position zu finden, rieb sich die letzten krümeligen Überreste des Schlafes aus den Augenwinkeln.

 &#8222;Wisst ihr, wo Lorethiel ist?", fragte sie Brionna dann. Diese schüttelte nur den Kopf. &#8222;Grad nicht. Ich war damit beschäftigt, unser Frühstück zuzubereiten", antwortete diese. &#8222;Hmm." Imenia schnupperte und verzog dann gleich das Gesicht. Brionna hob entschuldigend die Augen. &#8222;Verzeiht, Mylady, aber wir haben nun mal nichts besseres als.." &#8222;Bohnen, ja ich weiss", unterbrach Imenia sie.

 &#8222;Aber die schmecken gut. Ich habe sie mit etwas Maguskönigskraut aus meinem Vorrat angereichert."

 &#8222;Maguskönigskraut? Warum das?"

 &#8222;Es wirkt konzentrationsfördernd und .. nun ja, gegen Kopfschmerzen. Ich dachte, das könnte einigen von uns gar nicht so schaden." Sie wurde rot, als sie dies ausführte.

 Imenia lachte. &#8222;Das ist eine gute Idee, wahrlich. Auch wenn es den Gedanken an Bohnen nicht wirklich angenehmer macht."

 &#8222;Oh, ich habe auch noch Erdwurzelstücke hinein geschnitten." Brionna lächelte.

 &#8222;Die sind nahrhaft, stärken den Geist und wirken belebend", führte sie aus.

 Imenia setzte sich etwas bequemer hin und nahm ihren Wasserschlauch, öffnete ihn, um daraus zu trinken. &#8222;Ich sehe schon, ihr seid wirklich sehr um unser Wohlergehen besorgt". Sie schenkte ihr ein gewinnendes Lächeln, nachdem sie einige tiefe Schlucke getrunken hatte.

 &#8222;Das ist meine Aufgabe", erwiderte Brionna schlicht. &#8222;Ausserdem.. nun ja.. ich möchte ja auch wieder heil in Dalaran ankommen. Da kann es nicht schaden, wenn meine Gefährten hier gesund und munter die Rückreise antreten." Sie lächelte Imenia an, die ihr erneut wohlwollend zunickte.

 &#8222;Sehr voraus schauend. Doch sagt, habt ihr heute schon nach Sonnenhoffnung gesehen?"

 Brionna rührte erneut in dem blubbernden, gräulich gefärbten Bohnengemisch herum. Imenia konnte nur hoffen, dass es ebenso lecker schmeckte wie es roch, denn das Aussehen war wahrlich nicht einladend. 

 &#8222;Da gibt's eigentlich nichts zu sehen. Ich habe seine Wunde gestern mit der Hilfe des heiligen Lichts geschlossen, er hat allerhöchstens noch Kopfschmerzen. Es sah schlimmer aus, als es tatsächlich ist." Imenia blickte Brionna an. 

 &#8222;Ihr solltet dennoch nach ihm sehen. In der Nacht.. nun ja.."

 Brionna hielt abrupt in der Rührbewegung inne. &#8222;Was habt ihr getan?", fuhr sie hoch.

 &#8222;Nichts, nichts. Lorethiel hat ihm nur einen Stoss in die Seite gegeben."

 Brionna schnaubte. &#8222;Wir brauchten Informationen", rechtfertigte Imenia sich, obwohl sie nicht einmal wusste warum.

 &#8222;Kümmert euch lieber um mich.", kam es da von links. Lorethiel setzte sich neben Imenia. &#8222;Dieses Stück Rattenmist hat mich gebissen. Es tut dämonisch weh", brummte er aufgebracht in Brionnas Richtung und hielt die Hand zur Bestätigung in ihre Richtung. Ein perfekt geformter Halbmond von Bissspuren zeigte sich darauf, geschwollen und gerötet

 &#8222;Geschieht euch recht", lachte Brionna. &#8222;Aber gut, ich werd's mir anschauen." Sie stand auf und drückte Lorethiel den hölzernen Kochlöffel in die unverletzte Hand. &#8222;Ich hole Verbandszeug. Ihr rührt derweil weiter. Die Bohnen dürfen nicht anbrennen", sagte sie ihm im Befehlston.

 &#8222;So wie das aussieht, würde das wohl auch keinen Unterschied mehr machen", gab Lorethiel zurück und verzog das Gericht. 

 Brionna schnaubte. &#8222;Verwöhnte Elfen, immer wieder. Wir sind hier halt nicht in euren Adelshäusern, wo es Küchlein und teuren Wein zum Frühstück gibt!" Noch bevor einer der angesprochenen und relativ verdutzten Elfen etwas erwidern konnte, hatte sie sich schon abgewendet und war weg gestapft.

 Verian lachte leise, und blickte zu Ylaria, die sich die Augen rieb. Sie hatte offensichtlich trotz ihrer besseren Schlafstätte nicht viel mehr Erholung gefunden als Imenia.

 &#8222;Pha", brummelte Lorethiel, offensichtlich noch schlechter gelaunt als am Tag zuvor. Dann wandte er sich an Imenia. &#8222;Die Greifen sind alle reisefertig", sagte er leise. &#8222;Verian und ich haben dafür gesorgt. Connell sagte vorhin eben, dass Sonnenhoffnung nicht wieder aufgewacht ist, oder zumindest keine Anzeichen gemacht hat, aufzuwachen."

 &#8222;Alles vorbereitet also, sehr gut. Wir werden relativ rasch aufbrechen."

 &#8222;Welche Route wollt ihr nehmen?"

 Imenia blickte ihn an. &#8222;Wir werden dem Pfad der Titanen folgen." 

 &#8222;Seid ihr wirklich sicher?"

 &#8222;Wir müssen möglichst schnell zurück in Dalaran sein. Wer weiss, wer uns sonst auf der anderen Route abfängt. Wir können uns nicht sicher sein, ob Hathorel sich an meinen 'Wunsch' hält." Für den letzten Satz senkte sie die Lautstärke ihrer Stimme.

 &#8222;Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass das zwar der schnellste Weg zurück in die Stadt ist, aber wir haben keinerlei Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten. Wir müssten zumindest eine Nacht, möglicherweise sogar zwei, im Schnee verbringen, nur geschützt durch die Zelte."

 &#8222;Ja und? Eine Nacht im Schnee bringt noch keinen um. Und wir können auch magische Barrieren gegen die Kälte und den Schnee schaffen. Seid kein Hasenfuss."

 Lorethiel schnaubte. &#8222;Ich bin kein Hasenfuss", brummelte er.

 Brionna hatte sich derweil mit ihrer Verbandstasche neben Lorethiel gesetzt und sagte resolut: &#8222;Hand her." Lorethiel legte den Kochlöffel beiseite und gehorchte brav, reichte der Heilerin die Hand. Sie kramte in der Tasche, zog einige Stücke Verband, ein Tuch und eine Phiole hervor. &#8222;Das kann jetzt etwas schmerzen", sagte sie, als sie das Stück Tuch mit dem Inhalt der Glasphiole benetzte, und dann anfing, die Bisswunde zu reinigen. Ein leichter Duft nach Kräutern und scharfem Alkohol legte sich in die Luft. Lorethiel verzog das Gesicht, erlaubte sich aber kein Laut des Schmerzes.

 &#8222;Wie wollt ihr mit Sonnenhoffnung verfahren?", warf Verian ein. 

 Imenia strich sich über das Kinn. &#8222;Mitnehmen natürlich. Was sonst?"

 &#8222;Ja, das war mir auch klar, aber wie? Er kann ja wohl kaum auf seinem Drachenfalken fliegen, der entwischt uns ja."

 &#8222;Die Künste dieses Tiers im Flug sind wahrlich bemerkenswert", sagte Ylaria leise.

 &#8222;Inwiefern?" Lorethiel blickte Ylaria an.

 &#8222;Ach, wir haben es gesehen. Manchmal scheint es, als ob der Drache nicht einmal einen Befehl bräuchte, um das Richtige zu tun."

 Lorethiel hob die Hand, die nun verbunden war, und bewegte probeweise die Finger. &#8222;Ein ausgebildeter Kurierreiter, nehme ich an. Möglicherweise sogar in einem Fluggeschwader geflogen. Das würde zu dem passen, was ich so erfahren habe."

 &#8222;Das ist doch jetzt gar nicht so wichtig", unterbrach Imenia ihn. &#8222;Einer von euch nimmt ihn auf seinen Greifen. Seinem Falken laden wir entweder Gepäck auf, lassen ihn hier oder töten ihn gleich."

 &#8222;Einer von uns?", fragte Verian.

 &#8222;Ja, natürlich. Er wird sicher nicht allein reiten. Schon gar nicht mit gefesselten Händen, das ist rein technisch nicht möglich."

 &#8222;Aber.. ehm.. ich will ihn nicht nehmen", warf Ylaria ein. Sie war bleich, doch Imenia konnte nicht bestimmen, ob dies auf das Entsetzen über ihre Ankündigung oder doch vielleicht auf mangelndem Schlaf zurückzuführen war. &#8222;Ich könnte das nicht.. Er ist ein.. eh... Verräter.. Ja."

 Imenia zog eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Ihr werdet meine Befehle selbstverständlich ausführen, Ylaria, sollte ich euch dazu auffordern. Brionna, ist das Essen endlich bereit? Wir müssen bald aufbrechen."

 Brionna schmunzelte, griff nach dem Kochlöffel und streute aus einem braunen Säckchen etwas in die Bohnenbrühe. &#8222;In einer Minute, nur Geduld."

 In diesem Moment setzte sich Connell in die Runde und nickte, wandte sich dann an Imenia. &#8222;Hier bin ich, M'lady. Ihr wollt mich sprech'n?"

 Imenia zog eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Wie bitte?", sagte sie verständnislos.

 Connell blickte sie ebenso verständnislos an. &#8222;Na, ihr wolltet mich sprechen. Sagte die.. ach ich hab ihren Namen vergess'n. Äh.." &#8222;Wo ist Leireth?", unterbrach ihn Ylaria, griff nach ihrem Stab und stand rasch auf. "Verdammt, wo ist Leireth?!"

 &#8222;Ja, genau, die!", sagte Connell und grinste. &#8222;Die sagte, ihr wolltet mich sprech'n. He.. Wo geht ihr alle hin?" Verwirrt blickte er um sich. Auf Ylarias Worte hin waren die anwesenden Quel'dorei aufgestanden, hatten nach ihren Waffen gegriffen und waren weg gestürmt.


 &#8222;Die spinnen, die Elfen", brummelte er in Brionnas Richtung. Diese seufzte nur und rührte weiter in den Bohnen. 



XXXX​

_OOC: Ich konnte mir den Obelix-Spruch nicht verkneifen. Ich liebe Connell in seiner tollpatschigen-unbeholfen-rührseligen Art ^^
Und überhaupt, da ihr hier ja sowieso schon ein Kaffeehaus eingerichtet habt:

*Kaffe und Kuchen hinstell*_


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

Melian schrieb:


> _*Kaffe und Kuchen hinstell*_



auch haben will^^


----------



## Melian (30. Mai 2011)

OOC: Sorry, dass es so lange dauert, ich bin im Semesterendestress und am 13 Juni muss ich 20 Seiten arbeit abgeben.
Wird wohl noch etwas länger dauern.


----------



## Alux (30. Mai 2011)

Och kein Problem die Qualität der Geschichte macht die Wartezeit schon wett.


----------



## Acid_1 (16. Juli 2011)

Ich bin endlich mal dazu gekommen, die Geschichte durchzulesen und sie ist bis jetzt wirklich gut.
Ich freu mich schon darauf, wies weitergeht, was nu Leireth mit Dairean anstellt und wem sie denn auf dem Rückweg begegnen, ob die Sonnenhäscher es schaffen, die Silberbundler zu überholen, und und und... 

Wenn du dann ein Buch schreibst, würde ich sehr gerne zu den Probelesern gehören.


----------



## Melian (18. Juli 2011)

Dairean hatte die Augen zwar geschlossen, schlief aber nicht. So war er denn nicht sonderlich überrascht, als er einen unsanften Tritt in die Seite bekam, der ihn wohl wecken sollte.

 Er öffnete die Augen und erblickte Leireth. 

 „Fertig ausgeschlafen, du Bastard“, fauchte sie ihn an und beugte sich zu ihm runter. In der Hand hielt sie einen kleinen Dolch und fuchtelte vor seiner Nase herum, ihre Wangen waren vor Wut oder Empörung hochrot gefärbt.

 Das Bild präsentierte sich so verzerrt, dass er kaum anders konnte als leicht zu schmunzeln. Was sich als Fehler herausstellte, als er einen zweiten Tritt in die Seite bekam, der ihm alle Luft aus der Lunge trieb. Bei der Sonne, Himmelsflamme war wirklich reizbar.

 „Du Dreck von Bachtatzenluchsen, grinse nicht so. Ich könnte dich sofort töten, wenn ich es will“, höhnte sie, und beugte sich etwas näher zu ihm, legte ihm den Dolch an den Hals. Dairean bewegte sich keinen bisschen. Er war sich ziemlich sicher, dass Leireth nicht dazu imstande war, ihn hier einfach zu erdolchen, aber auch er hatte sich schon geirrt. Gerade jetzt, wo seine Gedanken vernebelt waren, seine Seite wie Feuer brannte und das Atmen ihm schwerfiel . In seinem Magen war eine unangenehm drückende Leere und Schweiss kroch ihm seit einigen Stunden vermehrt aus den Poren. Was hätte er nicht alles für eine Prise Blutdistelpulver gegeben..

 „Ich könnte dich einfach so aufschlitzen, dich genüsslich verbluten lassen, bevor es einer merkte“, blaffte Leireth ihn weiter an. Zornesfalten zeigten sich auf der Stirn.

 Dairean seufzte. „Das könntet ihr. Allerdings riskiert ihr dann eine Bestrafung.“

 „Pff.. Ich würde sicherlich jemanden davon überzeugen können, es nur zum Wohle der Hochelfen getan zu haben!“

 „Pech für euch, dass das sogar Feuerblüte anders sieht“, grinste Dairean, wofür er einen Hieb mit der Faust in den Bauch erntete. Er konnte sich eines schmerzvollen Stöhnens nicht verwehren.

 „Gar nicht wahr, lüg' mich nicht an.“ Die Spitze des Dolches ritzte über seine Haut, und er spürte, wie sich langsam Bluttropfen bildeten. In seiner Kehle bildete sich langsam ein Kloss, als er das mörderische Funkeln in Leireths Augen deutlicher denn je sah. Seine Stimme zitterte ganz leicht, kaum hörbar, als er versuchte, möglichst klar zu sprechen: „Ich lüge euch nicht an. Feuerblüte hat in der Nacht ziemlich deutliche Worte über euch gesagt“, log er ins Blaue hinein.

 Und er hatte Glück. Leireth zog den Dolch zurück. Sie zischte noch einmal „Das ist gar nicht wahr“, aber stand dann auf. „Lügner, elender Blutelfenabschaum, dreckiger Verräter, du hättest..“ 

 Weiter kam sie in ihrer Hasstirade nicht mehr. Lorethiel schlang von hinten die Arme um sie, und drehte ihr Handgelenk derartig um, dass sie den Dolch fallen lassen musste. Nur haarscharf sauste er an Daireans Bein vorbei und prallte am Steinboden ab, schlidderte zur Seite.

 „Bei Khagdars Barthaar, Leireth Himmelsflamme!“, fuhr Imenia, die sich ebenfalls genähert hatte, die von Lorethiel festgehaltene Elfe an. „Ihr seid das unverantwortlichste, eigensinnigste Exemplar einer Magierin, die mir je untergekommen ist. Habt ihr noch nie etwas von Befehlen gehört?“, ereiferte sich Imenia weiter, die Hände in die Hüften gestemmt. Fast bewunderte sie Dairean, doch erinnerte er sich dann, dass sie dies nicht wegen ihm tat, sondern nur wegen seinem Wert als Spion. Er biss sich auf die Innenseite der Lippe, und schloss die Augen.

 „Aber Kommandantin“, setzte Leireth an. „Er ist eine Bedrohung für uns alle. Ich bin nur auf den Schutz bedacht.“

 „Ihr habt Befehle, Himmelsflamme. Die gehen über persönliche Rachegelüste.“

 „Dann waren die Befehle nicht gut!“, Leireth wurde lauter. Verian und Ylaria, die sich ebenso genähert hatten, mit gezogenen Waffen und bereit zur Wirkung von Magie, starrten sie auf diese Bemerkung hin nur an. „Ist doch so! Ylaria, Verian, ihr denkt auch so, oder?“ Leireth klang nun fast schon etwas hilflos, und als Ylaria nur den Kopf schüttelte, spuckte sie auf den Boden.

 „Ihr habt einfach keinen Mumm, das zu tun, was notwendig ist.“, geiferte sie.

 Im selben Moment versetzte ihr Imenia eine Ohrfeige. „Schweigt, Himmelsflamme. Ich werde nicht zulassen, dass ihr eure Grenzen weiter überschreitet. Noch ein Wort von euch, und ich lasse euch hier, damit ihr selber sehen könnt, wie ihr diesen Tempel je wieder verlasst.“

 Die Drohung wirkte. Leireth starrte Imenia an, klappte den Mund auf und zu wie ein stummer Fisch, sagte aber nichts mehr. Imenia schnaubte. „Lorethiel, sorge dafür, dass mir diese ungehorsame Quel'dorei nicht wieder unter die Augen kommt, bis wir aufbrechen. Und lass sie nicht aus den Augen!“

 Lorethiel nickte, und wollte dazu ansetzen, Leireth mit sich fortzuziehen, doch Imenia trat noch einmal vor die renitente Elfe, starrte sie direkt an. „Und ich hoffe, euch ist vollkommen bewusst, dass ich die allererste bin, die das Schwert gegen diesen verräterischen Abschaum heben wird, wenn es mir erlaubt wird.“

 „Warum tut ihr es dann nicht?“, wagte Leireth zu fragen.

 „Weil ich – im Gegensatz zu euch – nicht nur an mich denke. Ich weiss, was Befehle sind. Und ich weiss sie zu befolgen. Was wohl der Grund ist, warum ich über euch befehle, und nicht ihr über mich, obwohl ihr älter und von Adel seid.“

 Die Worte liessen Dairean aufhorchen, und er öffnete die Augen wieder. Das Grinsen, welches er in Imenias Gesicht sah, liessen ihn nicht an ihren Worten zweifeln.




 XXXX




_OOC: Was lange währt, wird endlich gut. Bis zum nächsten solltet ihr nicht mehr so lange warten, wie auf das hier. Tut mir leid für die Wartezeit._

_Und Acid: Vielen Dank für deine Worte. Sie haben mich motiviert. _

_Lg,_

_Melian_


----------



## Melian (18. Juli 2011)

Nach Lorethiel und Leireths Abgang – er hatte sie energisch mit sich gezogen, ausser Sichtweite – blieben Verian und Ylaria an Ort und Stelle, blickten Imenia an. Diese drehte sich um und seufzte: „Was für ein dämliches Theater“. Als sie die beiden erblickte, blaffte sie einen weiteren Befehl: „Na los, wir brechen bald auf. Packt eure Sachen. Geht Hammerschmied und Tallys zur Hand. Befestigt das Gepäck. Husch husch, es gibt genug zu tun.“ Sie sagte es und stapfte davon, man konnte ihr anmerken, dass sie immer noch wütend war.

 Ylaria liess die Luft aus ihren Lungen weichen, die sie in den letzten Minuten wohl unbemerkt angehalten hatte, und blickte zu Verian. „Das ging ja mal gerade noch gut“, murmelte der, kniete sich hin. „Bist du verletzt?“, er kniete sich hin und begutachtete Leyan. Oder eher Dairean. Ylaria seufzte, und kniete sich ebenfalls hin. Als sie die dünne Linie Blut sah, die aus der kleinen Wunde an Daireans Hals rann, verengte sie die Augen.

 „Nichts weiter erwähnenswertes“, kam es über Daireans Lippen, und er grinste, als wäre er nicht gerade eben seinem Tode entkommen.

 Ylaria schnaubte schon wieder, stand sofort auf. Allein der Anblick dieses Grinsens regte sie so furchtbar auf, dass sie am liebsten mit dem Fuss auf dem Boden aufgestampft hätte. Verian blickte sie kurz an. „Ich geh packen“, sagte sie mit belegter Stimme und ging zum Hauptlager der Gruppe hinüber, um ihre Worte in die Tat umzusetzen.

 Connell und Brionna waren schon recht fleissig gewesen. Ihr eigenes Gepäck war schon zusammen geräumt, die Matten waren zusammengerollt. Ylaria setzte sich seufzend, und begann ihr eigenes spärliches Gepäck zu sortieren und zu ordnen.

 „Mach dir bitte nicht so einen Kopf“, klang es nur wenig später an ihrer Seite. Verian hatte sich zu ihr gesellt, um seine eigenen Sachen zusammenzuklauben.

 „Pff.. Das kannst du so einfach sagen“, erwiderte sie etwas zu schnippisch, konnte es in dem Moment aber nicht lassen. „Du hast dich doch nicht in jemandem so sehr getäuscht, den du mochtest.“

 Verian antwortete eine Weile nicht und stopfte alles in den stabilen Sack, indem er seine wenigen Habseligkeiten aufbewahrte. Dann sagte er leise: „Bist du sicher?“, und blickte Ylaria an. 

 „Wie meinst du das?“, fragte sie verwundert.

 „Leireth“, sagte Verian nur, und löste den Blick wieder von ihr. Ylaria wollte gerade ansetzen, etwas zu sagen, dann hielt sie inne, blickte zu ihm. Sie schlug sich eine Hand vor den Mund. „Oh, beim heiligen Licht. Ich bin so dämlich.. Es..“ In ihren Augen stieg das Wasser hoch. < Nicht weinen, nicht weinen >, beschwor sie sich selbst. Sie war wirklich dumm gewesen. Sie war doch nicht die einzige, die Sorgen hatte. Wie hatte sie nur ihren besten Freund vergessen können. „Es tut mir leid, ich hätte es bedenken müssen, ich..“

 „Sscht.. mach dir keine Gedanken“, sagte Verian und liess vom Gepäcksack ab, legte einen Arm um sie. Ylarias innere Anspannung löste sich schliesslich, und Tränen liefen über ihre Wange. Sie schluchzte, achtete überhaupt nicht auf den fragenden Blick von Brionna, die gerade wieder dazugekommen war, den gesäuberten Kessel in der Hand.

 „Es tut mir leid, ich .. denk nur an mich“, schniefte Ylaria. „Du bist auch.. Leireth ist.. Ich..“

 „Jetzt schweig still“, brummelte Verian, „so schlimm ist es bei mir nun auch nicht.“

 „Aber..“ „Kein Aber. Mach dir nicht so Gedanken um mich.“ Bei diesen Worten schluchzte Ylaria erneut, und fühlte sich gleichzeitig erleichtert und erbärmlich. Diese Reise verlangte ihr mehr ab, als sie es je hätte vorzustellen gewagt: dass ihre Gefühle verrückt spielen, war dabei auch nicht von Vorteil. Sie kam sich vor wie eine weinerliche Dame von Adel, die nichts konnte, ausser ihren eigenen persönlichen Dramen nachzuhängen. „Es ist klar, dass du traurig bist, wo du ihn doch mochtest“, sagte er etwas hilflos beim Anblick von Ylarias Tränen.

 Diese Worte liessen Ylaria sich energisch über die Augen wischen. „Ich mag ihn nicht! Ich hasse ihn! Er hat mich nur benutzt“, entfuhr es ihr wütend. Verian zuckte nur mit den Schultern und liess sie wieder los.

 „Na komm, wir müssen packen.“




 Langsam beruhigte sie sich. Gerade rechtzeitig, denn Imenia gesellte sich wieder zu ihnen. „Na los, beeilt euch. Die Greifen sind bereit. Verian, bringt den Spion dazu, aufzustehen, wir werden ihn dann auf einen der Greifen setzen. Und ihr, macht euch reisefertig.“ Noch bevor jemand etwas erwidern konnte, stapfte Imenia auch schon wieder hinweg.

 „Du meine Güte“, murmelte Brionna. „Welche Laus ist ihr denn über die Leber gelaufen?“

 „Dreimal dürft'er rat'n“, brummelte Connell, während er gerade die Figur, die er am Abend zuvor geschnitzt hatte, in seinem Gepäck verstaute. Dann nahm er sein eigenes Gepäck, sowie das der Priesterin selbstverständlich auf. „Der Spion war's natürlich.. Was sonst. Obwohl der nich' mal so grosse Füsse hat“, führte er völlig zusammenhanglos aus. Ylaria musste plötzlich kichern, und Connell grinste verschmitzt. „So iss'es recht, Elfenlady. Lachen steht euch viel besser als Weinen.“ Mit diesen Worten setzte er sich in Bewegung, um das Gepäck durch die grosse Halle des Tempels nach draussen zu tragen, wo schon die Greifen warteten. Brionna folgte ihm.

 Verian lachte leise. „Also wo er recht hat..“ „Hmpfh.“ Ylaria verschränkte die Arme. „Na komm, du nimmst mein gepäck, und ich hol den Gefangenen, ja? Schmoll' nicht weiter. In ein paar Tagen sind wir in Dalaran und dann..“ er senkte die Stimme etwas.. „Dann betrinken wir uns mal richtig, und dann können wir diesen ganzen Mist hier auch vergessen. Klingt das nicht nach einer guten Idee, Prinzessin?“ Als er sie bei ihrem alten Kosenamen nannte, löste Ylaria die Verschränkung der Arme. „Ist akzeptabel“, sagte sie leise. Verian lachte und gab ihr einen Klaps auf den Hintern. „Na dann ist es ja gut.“ 
„Hey“, wehrte Ylaria sich, und knuffte Verian in den Oberarm. Der entfernte sich nur lachend von ihr.




 Nur wenig später waren schliesslich alle Elfen und Menschen der kleinen Expedition um die Greifen versammelt. Leireth sass bereits auf ihrem Greifen, den Lorethiel bei den Zügeln hielt. Imenia hielt ihren eigenen Greifen bei den Zügeln. 

 „Silbersang, ihr könnt euer Gepäck von eurem Greifen gleich wieder abladen. Dieser Drachenfalke da wird es tragen.“ Ylaria, einigermassen verwundert, blickte hoch. Sie hatte gerade ihr Schwert verstaut. 

 „Warum?“, wagte sie zu fragen.

 „Das ist doch klar“, erwiderte Imenia. „Herr Sonnenhoffnung“, sie betonte das Wort 'Herr' abfällig, „wird mit euch mit fliegen.“

 Ylaria drehte sich um und starrte Imenia an. „Was..?“, sagte sie entgeistert. Verian trat einen Schritt vor und musterte sie besorgt.

 „Ihr habt es gut gehört. Er wird bei euch mit fliegen.“

 „Aber.. nein.. das geht nicht.. ich..“, stammelte Ylaria. 

 „Bei Ronins fliegendem Haar, seid ihr heute etwas langsam im Kopf?“. Imenia stemmte die Hände noch einmal in die Hüften. 

 „Nein, ich... ich denke bloss, es wäre nicht so gut, wenn er bei mir..“

 „Paperlapapp“, wischte Imenia ihre Bedenken mit einer Geste weg. „Fühlt euch nicht als einzige betrogen und belogen. Das ändert auch nichts daran, dass jemand ihn nehmen muss. Ich lasse ihn sicherlich nicht alleine fliegen, er könnte uns entwischen.“

 „Ich könnte ihn doch nehmen“, wagte Verian sich zu melden.

 „Natürlich, Himmelswispern, weil ihr ja auch ohne zusätzlichen Reiter schon fast vom Greifen fällt“, erklang Imenias höhnische Antwort.

 „Was ist mit Lorethiel?“, liess sich Verian nicht aus der Ruhe bringen, trotz der Erwähnung von seinen kaum vorhandenen Flugfähigkeiten.

 „Habt ihr euch etwa alle gegen mich verbündet?“, brummte Imenia, und blickte Verian durchdringend an. „Lorethiel ist mit seinem Tier fast ohne Rast hergeflogen. Wir können von Glück reden, wenn es den Weg nach Dalaran überhaupt schafft. Eine zweite Last ist ihm nicht zuzumuten. Und dass Himmelsflamme nicht fähig ist, ihn zu nehmen, liegt auf der Hand.“

 Sie drehte sich mit diesen Worten um, und stieg auf ihren Greifen.

 Ylaria nickte. „Verzeiht meine Worte“, sagte sie mechanisch und leise und machte sich daran, ihr Gepäck wieder vom Greifen ab zu laden. Lorethiel half ihr dabei, es auf den Drachenfalken zu laden, und dessen Zügel an ihrem Sattel festzubinden.

 Verian deutete Lorethiel, den Gefangenen an seinen Handfesseln zu halten, und half Ylaria auf den Greifen. Das war zwar an und für sich unnötig, schaffte sie es doch ohne Hilfe, aber er nutzte die Gelegenheit. „Nur Mut. Du wirst das schon schaffen.“, sagte er leise, und lächelte sie an. 

 Verians Lächeln gab ihr etwas Zuversicht. Dennoch überfiel sie ein beklemmendes Gefühl, als die zwei Elfen den Spion hinter ihr auf den Greifen bugsierten. Dies verstärkte sich noch, als Dairean sagte, so könne er sich doch nie festhalten, es sei töricht, ihn nirgendwo zu befestigen, wenn sie ihn am Leben halten wollten. Lorethiel und Verian tauschten einen Blick.

 „Keine falsche Bewegung“, sagte Verian, und trat näher an den Greifen. Er löste den Knoten, nur um Daireans Hände um Ylarias Taille zu führen, dann verband er sie wieder und befestigte das Seil schliesslich vorne am Sattelknauf. Ylaria schloss die Augen, und hielt die Luft an, als sie Dairean näher an sich spürte.

 < Verflucht >, seufzte sie innerlich. 

 In ihrem letzten Gedanken, bevor Imenia das Zeichen zum Abflug gab, verfluchte Ylaria das erste Mal ihren Drang nach Abenteuer und ihre Neugier, die ihren Teil dazu geleistet hatten, dass sie für diese Expedition ausgewählt worden war. Im Moment wünschte siue sich nichts lieber, als Wache vor dem Gasthaus des Allianzquartiers zu stehen. Stundenlang. Von ihr aus auch in der brütenden Sonne. 




 XXXX

_
OOC: Eine gute Stunde Wartezeit ist doch kein schlechter Schnitt. *gg*
Viel Spass beim Lesen_


----------



## Alux (18. Juli 2011)

Es hat lange gedauert, aber die Qualität der neuen Teile entschädigt die lange Wartezeit um Längen.


----------



## Melian (20. Juli 2011)

Die Reise nordwärts

&#8222;Drück dich nicht so an mich", sagte Ylaria und versuchte dabei energisch zu klingen. &#8222;Das ist nicht notwendig."

 &#8222;Möchtest du, dass ich vom Greifen falle?" In seiner Stimme war definitiv ein Schmunzeln, und das gefiel ihr gar nicht. &#8222;Ja", zischte sie nur zurück. 

 &#8222;Mmmh", sagte er leise, und eindeutig viel zu nah ihrem Ohr. &#8222;Hör auf, bei der Sonne. Hör einfach auf", knurrte sie und bewegte den Kopf etwas seitwärts. 

 &#8222;Pass auf", sagte er leicht spöttisch, &#8222;sonst verlieren wir die anderen noch. Nicht, dass ich etwas dagegen hätte." 

 Ylaria blickte auf von ihren Händen, auf die ihr unsteter Blick die letzten Minute gelegen war. Sie wusste nicht, ob der Greif dies gespürt hatte, und absichtlich ihre Grenzen austestete, oder ob er womöglich mit der doppelten Ladung überfordert war. 

 Sie flogen nun ungefähr schon eine Stunde, womöglich länger, schätzte Ylaria, als sie den Kopf noch etwas zur Seite wand, um sich nach dem Sonnenstand zu erkundigen. Die Drachenöde breitete sich weiss schimmernd unter ihnen aus, die Reflexion der Sonne brannte unangenehm in den Augen, wenn man zu lange hinschaute. 

 Der Greif erhielt von ihr das Zeichen, schneller zu fliegen &#8211; bereits lag ein ziemlich grosser Abstand zwischen ihnen und der Hauptgruppe. Irgendwo in der Mitte zwischen ihnen und Imenia flog auch noch Lorethiel, sein Greif schien sich sichtlich anstrengen zu müssen, um das straffe Flugtempo aufrecht zu erhalten, welches ihre Kommandantin angeschlagen hatte.

 Sie spürte Dairean hinter ihr ebenso den Kopf etwas zur Seite zu drehen, und befürchtete schon eine weitere Aufdringlichkeit, doch nichts passierte. Der Greif schlug schneller mit den Flügeln, und der mit Gepäck beladene Drachenfalke, der hinter ihnen mit flog, stiess einen weiteren kurzen schrillen Schrei aus. 

 Ylaria rollte mit den Augen und drehte den Kopf etwas zu Dairean, herrschte ihn an: &#8222;Kannst du das Vieh nicht zum Schweigen bringen? Das tut in den Ohren weh! Du bist doch direkt hier, warum vermisst es dich?"

 &#8222;Phönix vermisst mich nicht", gab Dairean ruhig zur Antwort. Zu ihrem Erstaunen blickte er sie dabei nicht an, sondern hatte die Augen auf das Gebirge gerichtet, welches sich sowohl östlich als auch nördlich von ihnen auftat. Sie folgte seinem Blick. 

 &#8222;Er vermisst mich nicht, er weiss, dass ich gefangen bin", kam es da erneut ziemlich lakonisch von ihm. Das regte sie schon wieder auf. 

 &#8222;Tja.. Deine eigene Schuld", erwiderte sie spitz. &#8222;Möchtest du dich etwa darüber streiten, Ylaria?", sagte er und blickte sie kurz an. Sie schnaubte.

 &#8222;Ich streite mich sicherlich nicht. Das habe ich nicht nötig."

 &#8222;Stimmt, du hast deinen Standpunkt ja schon die letzte Nacht klargemacht." Auf sein daraufhin folgendes Lachen verzog sie ihre Lippen zu einem dünnen Strich und blickte wieder stur nach vorne. Musste er sie ausgerechnet daran erinnern? Es war ihr peinlich, es beschämte sie zutiefst, dass sie einen derartigen Ausbruch gehabt hatte. 



 &#8222;Das sieht nicht gut aus", kam es plötzlich von Dairean, der immer noch in dieselbe Richtung schaute wie vorhin. &#8222;Feuerblüte ist töricht, sie will doch nicht etwa diesen Sturm durchfliegen?"

 &#8222;Was für ein Sturm?", fragte Ylaria ungehalten. Auf die Frage hin deutete Dairean mit dem Kinn in die Richtung der sich bedrohlich auftürmenden Wolkengebilde. "Schau doch." Tatsächlich schob sich eine dicke Wolkenwand langsam über die nordöstlichen und östlichen Berge, aber es sah nicht so aus, als wäre diese schnell genug, um die Reisegruppe zu erreichen. Und genau das tat sie ihm kund.

 &#8222;Das Unwetter erreicht uns doch niemals rechtzeitig. Imenia hat gesagt, wir erreichen den Fuss der Gebirgskette in weniger als zwei Stunden, also werden wir bis dahin sowieso Zelte aufgebaut haben."

 &#8222;Du solltest dennoch Dämmerpfeil oder Feuerblüte warnen. Die Wetterlage hier kann sehr schnell umschlagen, schneller als man denkt."

 &#8222;Jetzt mach nicht aus einem Manawyrm einen Amanitroll", seufzte sie. &#8222;Das ist doch bestimmt nur so ein Trick, um uns abzulenken, und alles zu verzögern."

 Eine Weile sagte er daraufhin nichts, drehte einzig den Kopf wieder, um nach vorne zu blicken. Gerade, als sie dachte, sie hätte endlich Ruhe, sprach er wieder.

 &#8222;Ausnahmsweise nicht", sagte er. 

 Täuschte sie sich, oder klang seine Stimme ein bisschen zittrig? &#8222;Und das soll ich dir glauben?"

 &#8222;Ja", antwortete er nur.

 &#8222;Pff", schnaubte sie. &#8222;Natürlich. Jederzeit. Das hättest du wohl gerne, so wie die letzten Tage, ja?"

 &#8222;Ylaria", er holte kurz Luft, und räusperte sich einmal, dann sprach er in seinem normalen Tonfall weiter, und sie war froh, dass sie nun keinerlei Spott mehr hinaus zu hören glaubte. &#8222;Schon vergessen? Mein Leben hängt auch an dieser Expedition. In einem Schneesturm würde ich auch sterben."

 Sie brummte irgendetwas. &#8222;Ich werde jetzt sicher nicht nach vorne fliegen, um eine vage Ahnung von dir zu melden", gab sie schnippisch zur Antwort und war selbst überrascht, WIE schnippisch es wirklich klang.

 &#8222;Das geht gar nicht. Der Greif kann nicht schneller fliegen", setzte sie nach, etwas versöhnlicher.

 Dairean erwiderte nichts mehr, einzig seine Finger krallten sich etwas mehr in den Sattel, wo er sich notdürftig festhielt mit den gebundenen Händen.




_Zur selben Zeit weiter nordöstlich_




 &#8222;Duane", brüllte der hochgewachsene männliche Mensch durch die Reihen der Versammelten. &#8222;Duane, verdammt, wo steckt ihr? Ich will einen Lagebericht!" Er war in eine schützende Plattenrüstung gehüllt, und trug das Siegel und den Wams der Siebten Legion. 

 Legionskommandant Tyralion rief erneut nach seinem Untergebenen. &#8222;Duane, beim heiligen Licht", erklang seine etwas gehetzte, für seine Statur etwas zu hohe Stimme. Bevor er sich verhaspelte, räusperte er sich. Der Nachtelf neben ihm blickte ihn &#8211; so dachte er &#8211; fast schon etwas spöttisch an.

 Da kam der Gerufene endlich herangeeilt. In der Hand hielt er noch sein Teleskop, mit dem er den Himmel abgesucht hatte. &#8222;Sire", meldete er sich zackig, und salutierte, fast schon etwas übertrieben.

 &#8222;Na endlich. Was habt ihr so lange in dieser Schneedüne gesucht? Ein Schläfchen?", donnerte Tyralion los. &#8222;Nein, Sire, natürlich nicht", beeilte sich Duane, ein etwas gedrungener Mensch mit stark gebräunter Haut und einem grossen Schnauzer an der Oberlippe, zu erwidern. &#8222;Nein Sire, ich habe den Köderflieger beobachtet, wie ihr es gewünscht habt, Sire." Erneut salutierte er.

 Das stimmte Tyralion etwas milder, und er rückte sich die lederne Helmkappe zurecht, die so gar nicht zu seiner restlichen prunkvollen Plattenrüstung passen wollte, genauso wie die ledernen Schulterstücke. &#8222;Dann liefert mir endlich einen Statusbericht."

 &#8222;Sire, Ivarsson ist es zwar gelungen, den Frostwyrm anzulocken, aber.." &#8222;Was aber?", fuhr ihm Tyralion ins Wort, und hob energisch die Stangenwaffe, um sie in den Schnee zu stossen.

 Duane hob abwehrend die Hände, das Fernrohr immer noch im festen Griff. 

 &#8222;Der Frostwyrm ist klug, Sire. Es dauert länger, als wir dachten, ihn hierher zu locken."

 Tyralion fluchte leise. 

 &#8222;Wie lange noch? Und hält Ivarsson das durch?"

 &#8222;Ich schätze, noch ungefähr 15 &#8211; 20 Minuten, wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert", antwortete Duane. Ivarrson war ihr bester Greifenreiter, beauftragt, als eine Art Köder zu dienen. Ein 'Wyrmköder', wie ihn die anderen Soldaten der 7. Legion scherzhaft nannten. Dennoch &#8211; so wusste er &#8211; bewunderten sie ihn im Grunde genommen zutiefst. Es war eine Kunst, überhaupt einen Frostwyrm anzulocken. Das dann auch noch zu überleben, grenzte schon fast an ein Wunder. Und Ivarsson hatte es schon mehrere Male überlebt. Warum er und die gesamte Front Jagd auf die Drachen machten? Weil es ihnen befohlen wurde. 

 &#8222;Egal, machen wir uns bereit.", rief er dann mit lauter Stimme. &#8222;Soldaten der 7. Legion, macht euch kampfbereit! Der Frostwyrm wird fallen!"

 Dann wandte er sich an den Nachtelfen. &#8222;Sturmfeder, seid ihr und eure Priester bereit? Es gibt sicherlich Verletzte, wenn nicht sogar tote."

 &#8222;Elune wacht über mich", erwiderte dieser nur und nickte. Tyralion brummelte. Wie üblich war ihm der Nachtelf ein Rätsel, aber das sollte ihn nicht mehr lange kümmern. Diesen Einsatz noch, dann würde er versetzt. Das hatte ihm der Nachfolger von Fordragon bei allen drei Tugenden geschworen. Dieser Einsatz noch, und er würde endlich eine etwas bedeutendere Rolle im Kampfgeschehen einnehmen.

 Er schulterte die Stangenwaffe wieder und trat näher an den improvisierten Schutzwall. &#8222;Kanoniere bereit, Sire", meldete ihm Duane, und er nickte.

 Sollte dieser elende Drache nur kommen &#8211; es wäre sein letzter Flügelschlag, wenn er in die Hände der Front der 7. Legion geriete. So viele Wyrmlinge hatten die tapferen Soldaten nun schon erledigt, und damit den Vormarsch der Allianzstreitkräfte gen den Toren von Angrathar überhaupt ermöglicht. < Hat aber alles nix genützt.. Verfluchter Verrat >, dachte er. < Verfluchter Lichkönig, verfluchte Drachenöde, verfluchte Kälte > Der Wyrm hier sei etwas besonderes, hatte ihm der vor wenigen Stunden eingetroffene Gnom erzählt. Zusammen mit vier weiteren Mitgliedern der Allianz war er eingetroffen, und hatte etwa von Phylakterium gebrabbelt, während seine hellgrünen Haare knisterten von dem Frost, der sich auf ihnen gebildet hatte. 

 < Um die Allianz steht es auch immer schlechter >, dachte Tyralion, als er einen Blick auf die fünf ziemlich exotisch gekleideten Gesellen warf, < dass die Feste solche Gaukler schickt, um mir diese Nachricht zu übermitteln. Und überhaupt.. Das ist nun schon der 15. Frostwyrm, der angeblich ein Phylakterium eines angeblich ganz gefährlichen Lichs enthält. Wollen die mich alle veralbern?>, regte er sich im Geiste auf, während er den Trupp weiterhin musterte. Täuschte er sich, oder bestand die Rüstung der Menschenfrau wirklich nur aus eng anliegender Platte, die ein grosses Stück Haut freiliess? Die musste doch frieren! Und war das da wirklich eine Zwergin? Nein.. Er musste sich irren. 

 Er schüttelte den Kopf und fokussierte seine Gedanken wieder auf Tagträumereien von einigen gemütlichen Tagen im Wald von Elwynn oder einen Besuch der Abtei in Nordhain, wenn diese elende &#8211; und für ihn unnötig scheinende &#8211; Drachenhatz endlich ein Ende hatte. Ja, er würde sogar bei der Offensive oben Dienst tun, um seine bei Angrathar gefallenen Kameraden zu rächen, aber alles war besser, als ..

 &#8222;Sire, Sire", riss Duanes Ruf ihn aus seinen Gedanken. Hastig blickte er wieder nach vorne.

 &#8222;Was denn? Ist er endlich in Sicht?", brummte er.

 &#8222;Sire.. Ich habe.. Da sind.. Greifen!"

 Alarmiert blickte Tyralion auf. &#8222;WAS? Wo?"

 Duane reichte ihm das Fernrohr und zeigte die Richtung an. Tyralion griff es sich, und blickte hindurch. Nach einem Moment des Suchens erkannte er zu seinem Schrecken mehrere Greifen die seelenruhig gen Norden flogen und die erwartete Flugbahn des Drachen ziemlich genau schnitten. 

 &#8222;Was für Idioten.. Was machen die.. Verflucht", rief er, und sprang auf. &#8222;Hat denen niemand gesagt, dass diese Zone hier Sperrgebiet ist für heute?"

 &#8222;Offensichtlich nicht, Sire", erwiderte Duane unnötigerweise. &#8222;Befehle, Sire?"

 Tyralion verengte die Augen. 

 &#8222;Die Tollpatsche können nur hoffen, dass Ivarsson wirklich noch länger braucht, um den Wyrm anzulocken", sprach er schliesslich, und blickte weiterhin durch das Fernrohr.

 &#8222;Wenn nicht, dann.. sei ihnen das heilige Licht gnädig."




 XXXX




_OOC: Vielen Dank für die netten Worte. 
_​_Und: Seid mir nicht zu böse wegen dem fiesen Cliffhanger. _​


----------



## Silmyiél (21. Juli 2011)

Sind wir aber ....  

Wenn dein Buch rauskommt, hast du mich schon als Testleser gewonnnen


----------



## Alux (21. Juli 2011)

Ich melde mich mal als Korrekturleser^^


----------



## Acid_1 (22. Juli 2011)

Dann hättest du ja schon 3.


----------



## Melian (23. Juli 2011)

Dairean kniff die Augen zusammen und blickte erneut in die Richtung des nordöstlichen Gebirgszuges, wo sich die Wolkenberge auftürmten. Vielleicht mochte er etwas übertrieben haben, aber es bestand durchaus eine Chance, dass sie von einem Sturm überrascht wurden. Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, dass ihm so etwas zustossen würde. Er konnte sich noch gut an einen fünftätigen Schneesturm in der Drachenöde erinnern, der ihn auf dem Rückflug einer Kuriermission überrascht hatte. Er hatte damals gedacht, er müsste verhungern.

 Die Sonne blendete ihn unangenehm in den Augen und so schloss er sie kurz. Ihm war kalt und seine Finger hatten sich im Verlauf der letzten Stunde immer mehr verkrampft. Kaum spürte er sie noch. Er biss die Zähne zusammen, dass sie nicht klapperten.

 Wenn er doch nur etwas Blutdistelpulver hätte, dann würde es ihm sofort besser gehen. Er seufzte und öffnete die Augen wieder und blickte nach vorne, wo im Abstand von ungefähr einem halben Kilometer Imenia und der Rest auf ihren Greifen flogen. Irgendwo dazwischen war immer noch Lorethiel. Dairean schätzte, dass sich der Abstand zwischen ihm und ihnen in den letzten Minuten noch mehr verringert hatte. Der Greif hatte seine sichtliche Mühe, nach den Strapazen der letzten Tage das Tempo aufrecht zu halten. 

 Daireans Magen schmerzte, und nun spürte er einen Schub Hitze, der sich ausbreitete, Schweisstropfen traten aus den Poren seiner Haut. Erneut biss er die Zähne zusammen, doch dieses Mal nicht vor Kälte, sondern um die Schmerzen zu unterdrücken, die langsam in ihm hoch krochen. 

 < Drachenfalkenpisse >, dachte er bei sich. Kurz riskierte er einen Blick nach hinten zu seinem treuen Reittier Phönix. Das Tier jaulte nur kurz auf, als es seinen Blick wahrnahm, wofür Dairean wiederum einen leichten Hieb von Ylaria erhielt. Er wandte den Blick wieder ab. Vor seinen Augen tanzten Sterne. Der Hieb war nicht einmal besonders fest gewesen, doch in seinem geschwächten Zustand hatte es gereicht. Ein schmerzvoller Laut entwich ihm, und er wollte die Hände auf den Bauch legen, doch noch immer waren sie gebunden. &#8222;Hör auf", murmelte er tonlos. 

 &#8222;Dann bring den Falken zum Schweigen", erwiderte sie. Er hörte die Gereiztheit in ihrer Stimme heraus. 

 &#8222;Ich versuche es, aber ich kann..", erwiderte er, doch dann wurde er von einem weiteren Schrei von Phönix unterbrochen. Alarmiert hob er den Kopf wieder, verengte die Augen. Das war keiner der üblichen Zuneigungsbekundungen gewesen, sondern ein Warnruf.




_Zur selben Zeit, etwas weiter westlich_

 'Wyrmköder' Pjotr Ivarsson fluchte einmal laut, und trieb seinem Greifen erneut die Haken in die Seite, riss ihn im selben Moment an den Zügeln zur Seite, als der eisig kalte Atem des Frostwyrms nur knapp ins Leere ging. Immerhin hatte sich seine Beute endlich aus ihrer Ruhestätte auf dem Schnee erhoben.

 &#8222;Schneller, Frosti", feuerte er seinen Greifen an, der sofort und routiniert mit grossen Flügelschlägen anfing, Distanz zwischen sich und den gefährlichen Geisselwurm zu bringen. Ivarsson wischte sich über das Gesicht, grinste siegessicher. Der Wyrm war endlich auf ihn eingegangen. Auf seinen und den Geruch des Greifen, auf den Geruch des Lebenden. Für den riesigen Wyrm mochte es den Anschein haben, als wäre es nur ein lästiges Insekt, welches um ihm herumflog, und so schlug es mehrmals mit den Klauen danach. Doch Ivarsson und sein Greif waren zugeschickt, entkamen, und 'flohen' offensichtlich immer schneller. Das machte den Wyrm rasend, und so brüllte er einmal ohrenbetäubend und schlug selbst mit den riesigen, vermoderten Flügeln, um seiner entkommenden Beute zu folgen.

 &#8222;Gut gemacht, Frosti", lobte Ivarsson seinen Greifen. &#8222;Endlich haben wir ihn." Er grinste leicht beim Gedanken an die vielen Harpunenkanonen, die den Greifen bei der Front der 7. Legion erwarteten, und ihn sicherlich zu Boden bringen würden. Einer der letzten verbliebenen Frostwyrme, die noch die Gegend unsicher machten.

 Erneut zog er an Frostis Zügeln, als der Wyrm dazu ansetzte, seinen Frostatem in ihre Richtung zu schleudern, und wieder entkam er, allerdings weniger knapp als das vorherige Mal. &#8222;Jetzt auf, in Richtung Front, Frosti, dann hast du dir.."

 Er verstummte und kniff die Augen zusammen. Vor ihm waren Greifen! Direkt zwischen ihm und der Front. Kaum zwei oder drei Kilometer mochten ihn von der Front trennen, und diese Idioten waren direkt in seiner Flugbahn. < Ja, spinnen die denn? >

 Hastig zählte er sie, und griff mit der anderen Hand nach einer Signalflagge, die er wie üblich dabei hatte. Was machte die 7. Legion auf ihren Greifen hier? Die wussten doch, dass heute wieder.. Wüst schimpfte er und machte das entsprechende Zeichen. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass die Greifen schnell landeten oder sich anderweitig ausser Sichtweite brachten, damit der Drache sich weiterhin auf ihn konzentrierte, und nicht auf diese Reiter da vorne.

 &#8222;Beim heiligen Licht", rief er. &#8222;Geht aus dem Weg ihr verflixten Idioten". Sie konnten ihn nicht hören, das war ihm klar. So riss er gleichzeitig erneut an den Zügeln, und lenkte seinen Greifen weiter südlich, in der Hoffnung, ass der Wyrm die anderen Reiter nicht sehen würde.

 Doch da war es schon zu spät. Der Drache hielt im Flug inne, bremste seinen massigen frostigen Leib ab und brachte sich mit einigen Flügelschlägen in eine fast aufrechte Schwebende Position. Erneut kreischte er schrill, durchdringend, unwirklich, so dass Ivarssons Ohren klingelten und sein Greif sich etwas duckte. 

 Er wagte einen Blick nach hinten, nur um zu sehen, wie der Frostwyrm zielstrebig die Richtung wieder korrigierte, und ungefähr in die Richtung des kleinen Trupp Greifenreiter zuflog, sogar noch schneller als zuvor.

 Ivarsson fluchte und nahm die Verfolgung des Wyrms auf. 




_Zur selben Zeit_

 Imenia sah den Frostwyrm noch bevor dessen Kreischen erneut durch die Lüfte hallte. Nur einen Moment lang erstarrte sie, dann zahlte sich die langjährige Routine aus. Sie mussten sofort landen. In der Luft hatten sie keine Chance. 

 &#8222;Frostwyrm", alarmierte sie die vier, die direkt nahe ihr flogen. &#8222;Sofort landen und Schild bilden. Sofort!"

 Sie liess die straff gespannten Zügel des Greifen los, rief ihm den Befehl zum Landen zu. Als der greif in einen steilen Sinkflug überging, wagte sie einen Blick über ihre Schulter und sah, wie ihr drei Greifen folgten.




_Zur selben Zeit_

 Als der Schrei des Frostwyrms schrill durch die Lüfte hallte, fing Phönix wie wild mit den Flügeln an zu flattern und stemmte sich in einem Atemzug auf einmal gegen den die Flugrichtung, die ihm die an dem Greifen befestigten Zügeln auferlegten. Der ruhige Fluss der Flügelschläge wurde dadurch unterbrochen, und der Vogel kreischte ebenfalls wild. Ylaria zog an den Zügeln, und versuchte das Tier wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. 

 Dairean wandte den Kopf in die Richtung des Schreis, nur um zu erblicken, was er schon bei Phönix schrillem ersten Kreischen gedacht hatte: Ein Frostwyrm. 

 &#8222;Binde mich los, Ylaria. Schnell!", herrschte er sie an.

 Ylaria hatte die Lage offensichtlich noch nicht wirklich verstanden. &#8222;Was.. aber.. nein.. warum?"

 &#8222;Verflucht, Ylaria, das ist ein Frostwyrm. Bind' mich los, oder wir werden beide todsicher sterben!"

 Sie wandte den Blick zu ihm, dann zur Seite. Als sie den Frostwyrm sah, keuchte sie erschrocken auf. Sie nahm die Zügel des Greifen, der immer noch gegen Phönix' Gegenzug kämpfte, in eine Hand, und zog dann selbst daran, um den Greifen zu signalisieren, er solle sofort das Tempo drosseln. Mit der anderen Hand versuchte sie den Knoten im Seil zu lösen, der Daireans Hände an den Sattelknauf, und somit den ganzen Elfen an sie band. 

 &#8222;Beeil' dich", knurrte Dairean. Er blickte kurz nach vorne, und sah Dämmerpfeil, der offensichtlich mühe hatte, seinen Greifen zu kontrollieren. Gefährlich schief hing er in der Luft.

 &#8222;Keine Zeit, Rücksicht zu nehmen", rief Ylaria laut, und legte zwei Finger auf das Seil, murmelte etwas. Als das Feuer, welches Ylaria beschwor, sich magisch die Seile frass, und seine Haut ebenso teilweise verbrannte, zog Dairean scharf die Luft ein.

 Ein erneutes, durchdringendes Kreischen des Frostwyrms zerschnitt die Luft. Beide blickten nach vorne. Die riesige Klaue des wyrms erwischte Dämmerpfeils Greif an der Brust und riss den Körper des Tieres auf wie dünnes Pergament.

 Dairean verlor keine Sekunde. Er griff hinter sich und löste Phönix' Zügel vom Sattel des Greifens. &#8222;Ylaria, bring den Greifen sofort zu Boden, wenn du überleben willst", rief er ihr zu. Dann schrie er &#8222;Phönix, Seite", und Phönix reagierte in geübter Manier sofort, tauchte etwas ab und flatterte mit den Flügeln, so dass er schliesslich seitlich des Greifen flog. 

 Dairean wickelte sich die Zügel um die Finger. Er schwang das Phönix' abgewandte Bein auf die richtige Seite. Der Greif sackte unter der spontanen Gewichtsveränderung etwas ab. &#8222;Sonne steh mir bei", rief er, fixierte den Sattelknauf von Phönix' Sattel an, und sprang.




_Zur selben Zeit_

 Lorethiels Greif starb noch im Sinkflug. Er trudelte samt Reiter ohne Halt und Schutz dem Boden zu, und kam in einer grossen Schneewehe zu landen. Lorethiel wurde vom dem harten Aufprall zur Seite geschleudert, direkt in den Schnee hinein. Er spürte, wie seine Hüfte gegen etwas Hartes schlug, der stechende Schmerz, der ihm daraufhin durch jede Faser seines Körpers fuhr, liess ihn erstickt aufschreien. 

 Einen Moment blieb er benommen liegen, während die Schmerzen durch seinen Körper tobten. Doch dann versuchte er sich zu erheben, was nicht gelang. Er keuchte auf, und versuchte es erneut. Er musste seinen Auftrag.. Der Griff.. Er durfte ihn nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen. Unendlich langsam robbte er vorwärts auf dem kalten Schnee.

 Mit einem erneuten Kreischen setzte der Wyrm dazu an, mit den Krallen voran in die Schneewehe zu fahren, um den Greifen samt Reiter endgültig zu töten. Da traf ihn ein feuriger Ball mitten in der Luft, worauf der Frostwyrm ein ohrenbetäubendes Grollen ausstiess und sich von der Schneewehe abwandte. 




_Zur selben Zeit_

 Einen kurzen Moment lang dachte Dairean, er hätte verfehlt. Dann schlossen sich seine klammen Finger um den Sattelknauf. Er mobilisierte die letzten Kraftreserven und hievte sich mühselig auf den Sattel. Die Zügel umklammernd holte tief Luft und versuchte sich zu besinnen. Sterne tanzten vor seinen Augen.

 Phönix nahm sofort Abstand von Ylarias Greif, wandte sich ab, während Dairean ihm die Haken in die Seite presste. < Bloss weg von hier >, dachte er. Das war seine Chance zu entkommen. 

 Er blickte zurück. Der Frostwyrm wurde von einem Feuerball getroffen. &#8222;Sie kämpfen..?", entfuhr es ihm ungläubig. Er liess Phönix eine scharfe Kurve fliegen, und dann in der Luft an Ort und Stelle schweben. Tatsächlich. Sie kämpften. Er konnte Imenia an der Front sehen, flankiert von Verian und Leireth. 

 Ein leichtes Grinsen überzog seine Lippen, als er die Schneewehe ansteuerte, in der er Lorethiel hatte abstürzen sehen. Er brauchte Vorräte. Die Zeit, in der die Quel'dorei damit beschäftigt waren, den Frostwyrm zu töten, konnte er gut gebrauchen. Nur zu genau hatte er sich gemerkt, wo Dämmerpfeil mit seinem Greifen abgestürzt war. Phönix landete. Er rutschte aus dem Sattel, kam vor Schwäche nicht richtig zum Stehen und sank erst einmal auf die Knie.

 &#8222;Muss.. verflucht." Er hörte Lorethiels Stimme, erhob sich mühselig und stapfte durch den tiefen Schnee über die Düne

 Lorethiel hatte kaum einen Meter geschafft. Er konnte offensichtlich nur kriechen, seine Beine waren unbrauchbar. 

 Dairean näherte sich dem Greifen, um dessen zerschmetterten, aufgeschlitzten Körper sich eine rote Blutlache gebildet hatte.

 &#8222;Hilfe", ächzte Lorethiel, doch als er Dairean erkannte, knurrte er nur. &#8222;Du? Verräter.. du.. wie.." Dairean achtete nicht auf ihn und begann, die Gepäckstücke, die auf dem Greifen geladen waren, zu lösen, und sie zu durchsuchen. 

 &#8222;Nicht.. den Griff.. Du wirst.. niemals nach Dalaran.. Ich werde.. alles erzählen." Dairean fuhr herum. Hatte dieser Idiot gerade etwas von einem Griff gesagt? Das konnte doch nicht.. Hatte Imenia etwa..

 &#8222;Nicht.. der Griff.. Verräter", murmelte Lorethiel fast schon tonlos.

 Dairean stand auf und trat wieder auf Lorethiel zu. Sein Atem ging keuchend, und er spürte immer wieder Stiche in der Seite. 

 &#8222;Vielen Dank für den Hinweis", sagte er verächtlich und trat Lorethiel in die Seite. Der Tritt hatte kaum Kraft, nichtsdestotrotz heulte der Hochelf auf vor Schmerzen. 

 Dairean lachte erneut leise, dann hustete er. Der Griff befand sich irgendwo im Gepäck des armseligen Silberbundlers. Er kniete sich hin und drückte Lorethiels Gesicht so lange in den Schnee, bis dieser aufhörte, erstickte Laute von sich zu geben und mit dem Armen zu fuchteln. 

 Als er sich sicher sein konnte, dass Lorethiel tot war, schleppte sich Dairean zurück zum Kadaver des Greifen und durchsuchte weiter das Gepäck.

_
_ 

_ OOC:
Frage des Tages - Was ist die Mehrzahl von Wyrm? *G*
Danke für eure lieben Worte, sie haben mich angespornt, weiterzuschreiben. Irgendwie bin ich zwar mit dem Kapitel nicht ganz so zufrieden, wie ich es eigentlich gewollt hätte, aber ich denke, es ist lesbar.

Ein Buch von mir.. Erstmal kleine Brötchen backen, und das hier fertig.  Dauert auch nochn bisschen. Und dann muss ich erstmal an der Konstruktion meiner Fantasywelt weiterdenken und - arbeiten. Allerdings steht da schon ein Teil. Ich werd aber auf jeden Fall bedenken, dass ihr euch so neugierig gezeigt habt 
Lg
Melian_


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Juli 2011)

Antwort des Tages: Wyrms!

Quelle: http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/wyrm

Und der Frostwyrm hat sich tatsächlich von einem Feuerball aufhalten lassen? Was ein Schwächling 
Ansonsten sehr gut geschrieben, aber übertreib es nicht mit den Absätzen 

Gruß Silmyiél


----------



## Melian (25. Juli 2011)

_OOC:
Wyrms ist die Mehrzahl vom englischen Frost Wyrm, ja. Aber ich suche ja nach der deutschen Mehrzahl 

Das mit den Absätzen macht das Buffed-Forum -.-
Jedes Mal beim Zeilenumbruch macht das einen direkt neuen Absatz, wenn mans vom Word direkt reinkopiert. Da es mir zu doof ist, es jedes Mal vollständig zu überarbeiten, müsst ihr hier halt damit leben.
Ansonsten:Klick
Da ist es mit den Absätzen besser.

Noch hat er sich nicht ganz aufhalten lassen. Aber er wurde halt abgelenkt. Und ein Biest jeglicher Art macht Gegenwehr immer rasend. So zumindest mein Gedanke.

Lg,
Melian_


----------



## Albra (29. Juli 2011)

ahh die fortsetzung sehr schön sehr schön *g*

wieder sehr gut geworden und die mehrzahl von wyrm ist.. wyrm 
ansonsten kann man natürlich auch drachen sagen oder in diesem speziellen fall mistviecher ^^


----------



## Melian (2. August 2011)

Eiseskälte


Trotz der beissenden Kälte, die sie umgab, waren Schweisstropfen auf Imenias Stirn getreten, als sie in grösserer Hast wie sonst üblich die Beschwörungsformel für einen feurigen Ball gesprochen hatte. Der Zauber hatte dann auch weniger Durchschlagskraft als üblich, doch hatte es gereicht. Der Frostwyrm liess von seinem Opfer ab.

„Da kommt das Vieh“, rief sie. „Hammerschmied, macht euch bereit“. Leireth und Verian standen rechts und links neben ihr, hatten ein schützendes Schild um sie gehüllt, während sie begann, einen zweiten Zauber zu wirken. Sie sah nicht, wie Connell das Schwert aus der Scheide zog, sie hörte nur das metallische Geräusch, dass das Visier des schweren Plattenhelms machte, als Connell es mit einem „Aye, Ma'am“ zuklappte. Hätte sie hingesehen, hätte sie ein Grinsen auf seinen Lippen gesehen.

 Das Brüllen, welches aus der frostigen, zerfallenen knochigen Schnauze des Wyrms kam, fuhr jedem durch Mark und Bein. Brionna wich einen Schritt zurück. 

 „Seid standhaft, Tallys“, rief Verian ihr zu.

 Immer grösser wurde das angesammelte, fast schon flüssig anmutende Feuer zwischen Imenias Händen. 

 Der Frostwyrm hatte die Distanz zu dem Trupp zur Hälfte überwunden, als das untote Wesen abrupt bremste, sich in der Luft aufstellte. Imenia schien es fast schon, als würde es sich umblicken. Die Flügel des Frostwyrms bewegten sich in mächtigen Schwüngen, wirbelten Neuschnee in ihre Richtung. Die Schnauze des Wyrms stand weit offen. 

 Leireth legte die Hände auf die Ohren in der Erwartung eines neuen, durchdringenden Kreischens, doch nichts kam.

 Einige elfische Atemzüge lang hielt sich das Tier in der Luft, und öffnete die Schnauze immer weiter. Imenia war es, als würde sich Magie im mächtigen Maul des Drachen sammeln, doch in diesem Moment wurden ihre Gedanken auch schon unterbrochen. Der Drache wandte den Kopf etwas ab von der Truppe und entliess einen wahren Sturm an frostigen Winden und Schnee aus seiner weit aufgerissenen Schnauze. 

 Imenia liess den Feuerzauber aus ihren Händen, lenkte ihn auf die massige Brust des Wyrms. Der Atem traf mit voller Wucht auf den Schildzauber. Verian und Leireth hatten Mühe, ihn aufrecht zu halten. Eisige Winde umhüllten sie, Schneegestöber behinderte ihre Sicht. 

 Imenia war es, als würde sie zu einem Eisklotz gefrieren, während sie die Hände hob, und den Schildzauber versuchte zu verstärken.




_Zur selben Zeit, weiter östlich_

 „Sire, Sire“. Ivarsson zog hart an den Zügeln des Greifen, und mit einem Satz kam dieser zu Boden, schlitterte über die gefrorene Fläche und rammte fast einen Kanonier, der sofort anfing zu fluchen. Das kümmerte den Menschen nicht. Er sprang aus dem Sattel und eilte zu seinem Kommandanten, als ob ihm tausend Dämonen auf den Fersen wären. 

Aus den Augenwinkeln sah er Duane, der ihn anstarrte, doch er hatte keine Zeit. Er kam bei Tyralion an. Dieser wollte ihn gerade anschnauzen, doch Ivarsson schnitt ihm sofort das Wort ab, obwohl er vor Anstrengung kaum Luft bekam.

 „Sire..“ presste er hervor, „Elfen. Greifen.. Im.. Flugweg.. Frostwyrm.“ Tyralion starrte ihn an. „Sprecht deutlicher, Ivarsson“, blaffte er. „Die Greifen haben wir gesehen.“

 Duane war mittlerweile zu ihm geeilt und drückte ihm einen Schlauch in die Hand, bereits geöffnet. Ivarsson nahm einen Schluck, dann versuchte er einen zusammenhängenden Satz zu bilden. „Da sind Greifen.. In der Flugbahn.. des Wyrms.. Er hat..“

 „.. sie angegriffen?“, beendete Duane seinen Satz. Ivarsson nickte. „Voll abgedreht, Sire. Ich konnte nix machen.“

 Er keuchte noch immer.

 „Dreimal verfluchte Dämonenpforte“, donnerte Tyralion los. „Anfänger, Idioten, was hat sich die Feste dabei nur gedacht, solche Hohlköpfe..“

 „Sire, Befehle?“ Duane fiel seinem Kommandanten ins Wort. Er wusste, täte er das nicht tun, würde die Tirade noch einige Minuten weitergehen. Kostbare Zeit, die sie nicht hatten.

 Tyralion unterbrach den Monolog und starrte ihn an. Dann räusperte er sich.

 „Ivarsson, ihr fliegt schnell zu ihnen, gebt ihnen Bescheid, dass sie sich verflucht noch eins herbewegen sollen, wenn ihnen ihr Leben lieb ist.“ befahl er dann geschäftsmässig. „Duane, schnapp' dir die Leuchtfeuerpistole und folg' ihm, lenk' das Mistvieh ab, und gefälligst hierher.“

 „Aber Sire“, wagte Duane einzulenken.

 „Widerspreche mir nicht! Sie wird dieses Mal nicht explodieren, das hat mir dieser Gnom dreimal versichert. Schnapp' dir die verdammte Pistole und lenk' den Wyrm zusammen mit Ivarsson hierher. Na los!“

 „Ja, Sire!“ Die beiden Männer salutierten und eilten sofort zu ihren Greifen, um die Befehle auszuführen.




_Zur gleichen Zeit, weiter südwestlich_

_„__Ylaria, bring den Greifen sofort zu Boden, wenn du überleben willst“_ - Daireans Worte hallten in ihrem Ohr nach. Der Greif war nach dessen Sprung einige Schrecksekunden lang zu Boden gesackt, ehe er sich hatte fangen können. Ylaria hatte sich nur mühselig festhalten können. Sie wollte dem Greifen schon den Befehl geben zu landen, als sie sah, wie der Frostwyrm sich auf etwas stürzte, was am Boden lag. Ein Greif. Ein leiser, spitzer Schrei des Entsetzens entfuhr ihrer Kehle, ehe ihr Verstand wieder die Oberhand gewann. Sie konnte jetzt nicht landen. Sie würde eine Ewigkeit brauchen, um zu Fuss zu den anderen zu kommen, geschweige davon, dass sie Lorethiel da unten im Stich lassen würde. Das konnte sie einfach nicht.

Sie gab dem Greifen das Zeichen, schneller zu fliegen, direkt auf den Frostwyrm zu, schlang die Zügel um den Sattelknauf.

Dann sprach sie hastig die Worte für einen Zauber.

 Es war nur ein mickrig kleiner Zauber gewesen, den Imenia auf den Frostwyrm gewirkt hatte. Einige Salven reiner, purer Magie, ihre Spezialität. Es hatte sie fast zu viel Zeit gekostet, und sie sah, wie der Frostwyrm bereits vorher von Lorethiels Greif abliess, von irgendetwas getroffen wurde. In dem Moment liess sie die Salve los.

 Der Frostwyrm entwickelte eine ungeahnte Geschwindigkeit und schon fast sah Ylaria die Geschosse ins Leere gehen, doch dann erwischten sie das untote Tier doch. Sie rissen ein Loch in die Seite des Frostwyrms. Ein Ruck fuhr durch das ekelerregende Wesen, Knochen barsten, untotes Fleisch wurde in Fetzen weg geschleudert. Der Drache hielt im Fluge inne und schwebte an Ort und Stelle. Fast schon dachte Ylaria, ein erneutes Kreischen würde ihre Ohren zum Klingeln bringen, doch nichts geschah. 

 Ylaria verlor keinen Augenblick mehr, ergriff wieder die Zügel und drückte die Haken mehr denn je in die Seite des Greifen, steuerte mit ihm Imenia und den Rest der Gefährten an. Sie musste ihnen zu Hilfe eilen. Nur gemeinsam waren sie stark. 

 Als der Greif an Geschwindigkeit gewann, trotz seines protestierenden Krächzen, rauschte Imenia die kalte Luft um die Ohren. Sie sah nur undeutlich, wie sich das Maul des Drachen immer weiter öffnete. Sie sah nur, wie der Körper des Tieres weiterhin offensichtlich nicht in ihre Richtung gewandt war. 

 Sie sah nicht, wie der Drache in dem Moment, indem er seinen frostigen Atem aus der Schnauze entliess, den Kopf zu einem Grossteil in ihre Richtung drehte. 

 Ihr Greif kreischte auf, als ihn der frostige Atem seitlich erwischte. Innerhalb weniger Atemzüge war dessen linke, dem Drachen zugewandte Seite, zu Eis gefroren. Den Flügel überzog ein feines Muster aus Eiskristallen. Ylaria schrie auf, liess sich etwas zur Seite fallen. Dennoch frass sich die Kälte sofort durch ihre Glieder, traf sie bis ins Mark, so schien es ihr.

 Sofort verlor der Greif an Halt, und trudelte samt Reiterin ungebremst Richtung Boden, einem fallenden Eisklotz ähnlich. 


_Zur selben Zeit weiter nördlich_

 Tyballin hörte das Kreischen, bevor er den Frostwyrm sah. Ebenso die fünf Hochelfen, die mit ihm flogen, auf ausgeruhten Greifen. 

 „Achtung“, rief er. „Da ist irgendwas“. 

 Sie waren die letzten zwei Tage durchgeflogen, und hatten vor zwei Stunden die Kristallschlucht im Norden der Drachenöde durchflogen. Er erwartete, die Reisegruppe jeden Moment anzutreffen, wenn sie – wie der Plan aussah – zeitig aufgebrochen waren. Wenn nicht, dann.. er wollte eigentlich gar nicht drüber nachdenken, was es bedeutete, wenn er Feuerblüte und den Rest des Trupps nicht antraf. < Dann beginnt wohl das grosse Suchen >, dachte er, während er nach dem Vergrösserungsrohr griff, das er in seinem Umhang verborgen hatte. Mit einer Hand hielt er weiterhin die Zügel, mit der anderen hob er es an ein Auge und blickte hindurch.

 Was er sah, beunruhigte ihn. Ein Frostwyrm war nichts ungewöhnliches in der Drachenöde. Ein Frostwyrm, der abseits von der Front und der Feste von einem derart grossen Feuerball getroffen wurde, schon. 

 „Schneller“, rief er seinen Gefährten zu, und trieb seinem eigenen Greifen die Fersen in die Seiten. „Schneller, da unten ist etwas, wir..“ Als sein Auge endlich gefunden hatte, was er suchte, brach er den Satz mittendrin ab.

 Er kniff die Augen zusammen, obwohl es nichts brachte. Er sah dadurch nicht klarer. Er sah nur, wie der Drache aufbäumte, nachdem er von dem Zauber getroffen worden war, und Kurs auf eine versammelte Gruppe Gestalten nahm, die er aus dieser Distanz nicht genau bestimmen konnte. Er zählte vier.. oder waren es fünf?

 „Das könnten sie sein. Bereitet euch auf einen Kampf vor“, rief er den Hochelfen zu, und steckte das Fernrohr wieder ein.




_Zur selben Zeit, weiter östlich_

 Die Kälte hatte ihnen nichts anhaben können. Zwar fröstelten sie, doch der magische Schild hatte das meiste abgehalten. Imenia meinte, etwas weiter südlich zu Boden fallen zu sehen, kümmerte sich in dem Moment aber schon wieder nicht mehr darum. 

 Der Frostwyrm war vor ihnen gelandet. Hammerschmied war einem Klauenhieb erstaunlich geschickt ausgewichen, den zweiten hatte er mit dem Schild abgefangen. Dabei war dieses zerbrochen. Hammerschmied warf es dem Frostwyrm an den Kopf und stiess einen grimmigen Schrei aus. Der dritte Klauenhieb verfehlte Hammerschmied, als Leireths Zauber den Frostwyrm mitten in die Brust traf, und diesen erneut schmerzerfüllt aufkreischen liess. 

 „Verian, versuch seinen Kopf zu treffen“, befahl Imenia, während sie versuchte, tief Luft zu holen. „Tallys, was TUT ihr da?“, schrie sie dann in die Richtung der Menschenfrau, die ihre Hände aneinander gedrückt hatte, und ängstlich blickte. Sie antwortete nichts, aber hob dann ihre Hände, die leicht golden schimmerten. Ihr Blick ruhte auf Hammerschmied.

 Imenia verstärkte den Schild mit mehr Magie, und versuchte es vor Hammerschmied besonders stabil zu machen. Der Krieger stand auch im Schutzschild, doch natürlich war es nicht allmächtig. Das goldene Licht ging auf Hammerschmied über, und er lachte schallend, hieb mit dem Schwert nach dem Frostwyrm.

 Imenia wog gerade ab, ob sie es wagen konnte, einen weiteren Zauber zu sprechen, als zwei Dinge auf einmal passierten.

 „Brionna!“, brüllte Verian in Tallys' Richtung. „Bekämpft ihn mit eurem heiligen Licht“. Er hatte die Augen auf die Menschenfrau gerichtet, die ihn nur anstarrte. „Na macht schon! Das ist ein untotes Wesen. Tut es.“ Einen Atemzug lang reagierte sie nicht. Verian wollte schon dazu ansetzen, noch einmal etwas in ihre Richtung zu brüllen, als sie sich bewegte, zwei Schritt nach vorn trat, und dann erneut ein Gebet murmelte.

 Im selben Moment landete ein Greif neben dem Trupp. Ein in Leder gehüllter Mensch sass darauf. „Helft mit“, japste er, holte Luft. „An der Front sin' Kanonen. Wir versuch'n das Ding wegzulocken. Geht in Deckung.“ 

 Noch bevor Imenia etwas erwidern konnte, hörte sie einen dumpfen Knall, und sah ein leuchtendes Feuerwerk im Himmel explodieren. 

 „Du hast gut reden“, fuhr Leireth den Boten an. „Wir wissen nicht mal wo das ist.“ 

 „Da lang“, deutete der Bote in die Richtung und hob dann sofort wieder ab.

 Ein zweiter Knall dröhnte durch die Luft, und ein Feuerwerk explodierte in der Brust des Frostwyrms. Ein weiteres schrilles, fast schon schmerzerfülltes Kreischen waberte durch die Luft und hinterliess ein schrilles Klirren in Imenias Gehörgängen. 

 „Stirb, unheiliges Geschöpf“. Brionna hob beide Hände synchron, und ein dicker Strahl des goldenen Schimmern stob in schwindelerregender Geschwindigkeit auf den Frostwyrm zu, traf ihn mitten zwischen die 'Augen', nur Bruchteile nach der Explosion, die seinen Brustkorb zerrissen hatte. Hammerschmied hackte mit seinem Schwert nach der Klaue, die erneut auf ihn zugeschossen kam , und trennte einen Teil davon ab.

 „Ja, weiter so“, stiess Imenia hervor, und begann dann wider besseren Wissens einen erneuten Zauber zu beschwören, um ihn dem Frostwyrm entgegen zu schleudern.

 Das untote Tier entliess ein weiteres Kreischen, schlug mit den mächtigen Flügeln und machte einen Satz, um sich in die Lüfte zu erheben. Mit dem Schwanz wischte es über den Boden, und verpasste Hammerschmied einen mächtigen Hieb, der ihn einige Meter zur Seite war. 

 Als der Frostwyrm erneut das Maul öffnete, ohne zu kreischen, waren die drei Magier besser vorbereitet. Imenia brach die Beschwörung für den Zauber ab, und versuchte, so gut es ging, das Schutzschild zu stärken. „Deckung“, krächzte sie mit langsam heiser werdenden Stimme.

 „Für das heilige Licht“, schallte es von Tallys.

 Erneut brach ein eisiges Chaos über sie hinein, während der Frostwyrm sich ganz in die Lüfte erhob, und dazu überging, die Quelle der Explosion anzufliegen, sie in blinder Wut zu zerstören.




_Zur selben Zeit, weiter östlich_

 „Frostwyrm nähert sich“, warnte einer der Wachposten. Die Kanoniere an der Front machten sich bereit. Die Zündstöcke, die sie schon die ganze Zeit gut gehütet hatten, wurden hervorgeholt.

 „An die Arbeit Leute“, röhrte Tyralions Stimme trotz ihrer eigentlich hohen Stimmlage durch die Gegend. „Machen wir das Vieh zu gehacktem Untotenmist.“

 Duane landete derweil direkt neben dem Lager, kurz darauf auch Ivarsson, der ihm wohl gefolgt war und dessen schneller Greif ihn fast aufgeholt hatte.

 „Guter Schuss, Duane“, lachte der 'Wyrmköder', „Ich hätt's nicht besser gekonnt.“

 „Danke“, grinste dieser.

 „Quatscht nicht, geht in Deckung“, fuhr ein Soldat der Front die beiden Scherzkekse an.

 Der Frostwyrm sah nur, wie die zwei Greifen landeten. In freudiger Erwartung der Beute, die ihn nun so lange genarrt hatte, fuhr er mir ausgestreckten Klauen voran aus der Luft nieder, um mit voller Wucht die kleine Zahl an Menschen zu töten, in der Luft zu zerreissen, und sich endlich zu rächen. 

 „FEUER“, gab Tyralion den Befehl. Sechs Kanoniere entzündeten die Lunten an ihren Harpunenkanonen.

 Fast zeitgleich durchlöcherten die sechs Harpunen den sowieso schon arg zerfledderten und von den Zaubern und der Explosion in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen Körper des Frostwyrms, und kamen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite wieder hinaus. Der Frostwyrm wurde durch die Wucht der Harpunen zurückgeworfen, kreischte erneut schmerzerfüllt auf, und wollte sofort fliehen.

 „Ziehen, ziehen.. LOS ZIEHT DAS MISTVIEH HERAN. Bodentruppen bereit machen“, schallten Tyralions Befehle durch den Trupp. 

 Sofort begannen die Kanoniere der Kanonen die Harpunen, die an langen Stahlketten befestigt waren, wieder einzuziehen, zusammen mit fleissigen Helfern.

 Der Drache wurde an der Flucht gehindert, und die schweren Stahlketten zwangen ihn unweigerlich zu Boden.

 „Erledigt ihn“, schrie Tyralion, und warf sich dann als allererstes auf den Frostwyrm, gefolgt von einer Handvoll seiner tüchtigen Soldaten, während der nachtelfische Priester 'Elunes Licht' auf den Wyrm warf.

 Es dauerte kaum zwei Minuten, da war der Frostwyrm besiegt. Tyralion schlug ihm eigenhändig mit der schweren Stangenwaffe den Kopf vom untoten Körper. Der Körper zuckte noch etwas, doch hörte bald auf sich zu bewegen, ohne die leitende Energie des untoten Kopfes.

 „Verbrennt das Vieh“, keuchte Tyralion, und rümpfte die Nase. Es war doch immer dasselbe mit diesen Frostviechern. Eklig rochen sie, und wenn man ihnen den Kopf vom Rumpf trennte, lebten sie immer noch weiter.

 Das einzige, was man da tun konnte, war Feuer. Viel Feuer. Und das Lichtgefunkel von Priestern. 

 Rasch befestigten zwei seiner Soldaten eine Handvoll gnomischen Sprengstoff am Kopf und Körper des Frostwyrms. Dann gingen alle in Deckung.

 Mit einem mächtigen 'Rums' explodierten die Überreste des Drachen in hunderte, tausende kleiner stinkenden Fetzen, die sich über die ganze Umgebung verteilten.

 XXXX




_OOC: Keine Ahnung, aber dieses Forum macht mich manchmal wahnsinnig. Da kopiert man etwas 1:1 ausm Word, und ein Absatz mittendrin ist in anderer Schriftart als der Rest hier.. Lol?_

_Verzeiht, wenns ein bisschen komisch aussieht bei Ylarias Part, ich hab versucht, die Schriftart hier zu finden, aber es ist mir nicht ganz gelungen._

_@Albra: Ich - oder eher Tyralion - bevorzuge die Wortschöfpung: "Untote Mistviecher" D_


----------



## Albra (2. August 2011)

wenn sie ärger machen sind sie am ende mausetot egal ob lebend oder untote mistviecher
so ein frostwyrmschaschlik hat was wobei ich zugeben muss das ich leicht froh bin aus der eieskälte rauszusein... wobei feuerlande auch nicht grade das war was ich mir erhoffte... 
und da soll man keine erkältung bekommen 

nya wieder schön geschrieben auch wenn ich ein bisschen enttäuscht bin das sich der spion nicht mit eingeschaltet hat wobei ich sien zögern durchaus nachvollziehen kann aber man killt so ein biest auch nicht alle tag.. zumindest als nicht spieler *hust*


----------



## Melian (2. August 2011)

Albra schrieb:


> nya wieder schön geschrieben auch wenn ich ein bisschen enttäuscht bin das sich der spion nicht mit eingeschaltet hat wobei ich sien zögern durchaus nachvollziehen kann aber man killt so ein biest auch nicht alle tag.. zumindest als nicht spieler *hust*



Hrhr Schaschlik.

Nur mit der Ruhe, Dairean kommt auch noch vor - ich habe ihn absichtlich in diesem Kapitel herausgehalten, sonst wär das zu unübersichtlich geworden.
Aber eben: Er ist ein Spion, kein heldenhafter Kämpfer wie bspw. Connell. Er hat einen Auftrag und das hat Prio. 
Und ein guter Spion sieht keine Entehrung in der Flucht, wenn es brenzlig wird.


----------



## Alux (2. August 2011)

Wieder mal ein gelungenes Kapitel. Diesmal etwas mehr in Richtung Action, eine gut eingearbeitete Unterbrechung zum Verschworen und sicherlich perfekt um sich auf den kommenden Teil einzustellen wenn Dairean wieder umherschleicht.


----------



## Melian (12. August 2011)

Es dauerte nicht lange, und Dairean hatte gefunden, was er suchte. Neben einigen kleinen Rationen Lebensmittel grub er schliesslich einen rechteckigen, aus Holz gefertigten Kasten aus der vom Greifenkadaver begrabenen Satteltasche. Es hatte ihn fast seine gesamte übrige Kraft gekostet, den schweren toten Körper zur Seite zu hieven, doch mit nachdem er sich mit seinem ganzen Gewicht hinein gestemmt hatte, schaffte er es schliesslich. 

 Er gestattete sich einen kleinen Blick auf den Inhalt, der unscheinbar wie der Kasten selbst war. Ein fast schon verrosteter, dreckig wirkender Griff, der wohl einmal zu einem Schwert gehört hatte. Runen waren in den Stahl geprägt worden, die Dairean immer noch erkennen konnte. 

 Er klappte den Deckel zu, und hievte sich wieder hoch. Er konnte auch später noch einen Blick darauf werfen. Jetzt war es wichtig, dass er von hier wegkam. 

 Es dauerte viel zu lange, bis er die wenigen Meter zu Phönix gestapft war. Der Schnee schien an seinen Füssen absichtlich zu verklumpen, und ihn zu hindern. Keuchend kam er bei Phönix an. Eine Satteltasche war noch übrig geblieben &#8211; Dairean konnte nur hoffen, dass sie das enthielt, was er hoffte. Er machte sich keine Illusionen über den Verbleib seiner persönlichen Besitztümer, vor allem der Kommunikationsscheibe, aber er hoffte..

 Noch während er nachdachte, die Hände in der Satteltasche vergraben, flatterte Phönix auf einmal mit den Flügeln und kreischte auf. Dairean drehte sich sofort um, nur um zusehen, wie der Frostwyrm sich plötzlich von der Stelle abgewandt hatte, auf die er stetig mit seinen Klauen eingedroschen hatte, nachdem er Lorethiel erfolgreich erwischt hatte. 

 Der Frostwyrm wandte sich in die Richtung von Ylaria! 

 &#8222;Närrin", fluchte Dairean leise und wandte sich wieder Phönix zu. &#8222;Still jetzt, wir verschwinden hier gleich." Seine Hand ertastete endlich, was er suchte, und schnell zog er den Beutel mit Blutdistelpulver aus dem Geheimfach in der Satteltasche. 

 Während er versuchte, mit zitternden Fingern den Beutel zu öffnen, drehte er sich wieder um. Der Frostwyrm war zu weit weg, um ihn und seinen Falken mit seinem Frostatem ernsthaft zu gefährden, doch spürte er den eiskalten Wind, der auch in seine Richtung flog, doch er ging nicht in Deckung. Es war nicht notwendig, und gerade zählte etwas anderes viel mehr.

 Er strich sich zwei grosse Portionen Pulver ins Zahnfleisch und rieb es hinein. Die beissende schärfe des Pulvers trieb ihm Tränen in die Augen, aber gleichzeitig spürte er sofort, wie sich Wärme aus seinem Kiefer im ganzen Kopf verbreitet, wie sie weiter hinabfuhr, seinen Hals erfasste, und dann den Brustkorb. Ein leiser, zischender Laut entfuhr ihm, und er blinzelte, rieb sich die Stirn. Blinzelte noch einmal, und verschloss das Säckchen dann.

 Der erste Schub wärmte seinen ganzen Körper. Der zweite Schub weckte ihn auf. Energie floss durch seinen ganzen Körper bis in jede Zehenspitze. Seine Handflächen kribbelten, und seine Nase hörte auf zu fliessen. Er blinzelte erneut, und hielt sich an Phönix' Sattel fest. Die Wirkung war fast zu überwältigend. Einen Moment befürchtete Dairean, zu viel genommen zu haben.

 Sein Schwindel schwand, und auch die Kopfschmerzen, die ihn geplagt hatten. Stattdessen spürte er auf einmal seinen Magen knurren. Er grinste. Dann lachte er schallend. 

 Nein, es war nicht zu viel gewesen. Es war genau richtig gewesen.

 Belebt mit neuer Energie stopfte er den Kasten mit dem Schwertgriff in eine der Satteltaschen, schloss sie und schwang sich leichtfüssig auf den Drachenfalken.

 &#8222;Na dann wollen wir mal, Phönix." Er gab Phönix das Zeichen, sich in die Lüfte zu erheben, und der Drachenfalke antwortet mit einem leisen Laut der Zuneigung, ehe er einen Satz machte, und sich in die Lüfte erhob. Dairean blickte sich in der Umgebung um und versuchte sich zu orientieren. Er musste wissen, wohin er Phönix lenken sollte, um möglichst schnell in ein sicheres Gebiet zu kommen. Er machte sich keine Illusionen &#8211; der Drachenfalke war zwar kurzzeitig belebt davon, dass Dairean ihn wieder führte, aber das Tier musste ebenso erschöpft sein wie die Greifen. Er konnte nicht allzu weit reisen. Zumal er keinen Proviant dabei hatte, der für den Falken passend gewesen wäre. Er wagte es nicht, dem Drachenfalken vom Greifenkadaver Stücke abzuschneiden, dann er wusste nicht, wie viel Verseuchung der Frostwyrm hinterlassen hatte, als seine dreckigen Klauen die Seite des Greifen aufgerissen hatten.

 Phönix schlug mehrmals mit den Flügeln, um an Höhe zu gewinnen, während Dairean sich weiter umschaute. Zu seiner Rechten sah er den Wyrmruhtempel, wie er sich elegant in die Höhe wand, selbst auf diese weite Distanz. In der Ferne nahm er die Bergketten wahr, die die Drachenöde östlich und nördlich eingrenzten. Er kniff die Augen zusammen.

 Irgendwo hinter der Bergkette befand sich ein Lager der Verlassenen. Es lag sehr nahe. Allerdings kam er dabei der Feste ziemlich nahe, in der die 7. Legion stationiert war.

 Er wand den Kopf herum, während er Phönix etwas nördlich fliegen liess. Im Westen erkannte er kaum etwas, was ihm einen Anhaltspunkt gegeben hätte. Dairean seufzte. Er wäre lieber gen Agmars Hammer geflogen, nicht zuletzt, weil er Orcs den Verlassenen eindeutig bevorzugte. 

 &#8222;Horde", murmelte er verächtlich, und liess Phönix weiterhin langsam über die Landschaft gleiten. Es wäre allerdings eine Wahl zwischen Dreck und Schlamm gewesen, beides etwa gleich schlimm. Er war sich nicht sicher, in welchem der beiden Stellungen der Horde er möglicherweise Kontakt nach Dalaran aufbauen konnte. 

 Sein Blick fing im Westen nur eine undurchdringliche, fast schon düster wirkende Wolke auf, die langsam in Nebel überging, und ihn immer noch nichts erkennen liess, weder das Gebirge, welches die Drachenöde von der Tausendwintersee abgrenzte, noch die Ausläufer der dunklen Feste des Lichkönigs, die sich im südlichsten Punkt des Eiskronengebirges in dessen Ausläufer gebohrt hatte, und deren dunkles Tor von Stellungen der Allianz und der Horde gleichermassen belagert wurde.

 Er seufzte. Dann würde es also nach Osten gehen. Er drehte den Kopf wieder. Um das Verlassenenlager zu erreichen, musste er sich deutlich weiter südlicher ausrichten &#8211; es befand sich am südlichen Ende der Gebirgskette. 

 &#8222;Phönix, Süden", sagte er und zog an Phönix Zügeln. &#8222;Fliegen wir unserer Rettung entgegen." 

 Er grinste. Das Blut pochte in seinen Adern, er war erfüllt von einem Hochgefühl, welches er seit Tagen nicht mehr verspürt hatte. 




 Ylaria versuchte sich abzufangen, aber der eisig kalte Schmerz des frostigen Atems hatte sich so präsent in ihren Geist gefressen, dass sie es nicht schaffte, in der kurzen Zeit, ihn der sie und der Greif in die Tiefe trudelten und schliesslich hart auf den Boden aufschlugen. Dass der Greif ihren Sturz etwas abfederte, nützte auch nicht mehr viel. Sie kam mit dem Fuss zuerst auf. Das Gelenk verdrehte sich und sie stürzte zur Seite. Schmerz durchfuhr sie. Ein Knacksen eines Knochens zuckte ihr bis ins Rückenmark. 

 Sie schrie, fasste sich mit den Händen an ihr Bein, hielt es fest, versuchte den Schmerz zu stillen.

 Der Greif zuckte noch ein paar Mal, ehe er schliesslich verendete.

 Sie wünschte, ihr würde schwarz vor Augen werden, aber nichts geschah. Wie glühende Speere fuhr ihr der Schmerz weiterhin durch den ganzen Körper, trieb eiserne Spitzen in ihr Fleisch.

 Sie versuchte sich etwas aufzurappeln, aber jede Bewegung schickte neue Stösse durch ihren rechten Unterschenkel. &#8222;Hilfe" entfuhr es ihr, doch niemand hörte sie. Niemand würde sie hören.

 Das schrille Kreischen des Frostwyrms drang ein weiteres Mal durch ihren Körper, ein zweites und schliesslich ein drittes Mal. Nichts geschah. &#8222;Hilfe", wimmerte sie erneut. Zu leise, viel zu leise, so konnte das nicht.. Sie brauchte Hilfe.. 

 Keuchend versuchte sie sich aufzusetzen, hielt inne und biss sich auf die Lippen, als erneut Schmerz durch ihren Körper schoss. Schlimmer als alles, was sie bisher gespürt hatte.

 Sie wagte einen Blick und sah ihren Unterschenkel in einem unnatürlichen Winkel abstehen, sah ihren eigenen Knochen, der sich durch den Stoff gebohrt hatte.

 Dann wurde ihr endlich schwarz vor den Augen.




 Phönix flog einen weiten Halbkreis, um die Flugrichtung wie von Dairean befohlen gen Süden abzudrehen. Dairean schaute mehr zufällig als bewusst in die Richtung des Frostwyrms. Er nahm an, dass die Silberbundler längst alle tot waren, doch dem war offensichtlich nicht so. Der untote Drache war weitergeflogen, weiter östlich. Dairean wunderte sich nur einen kurzen Augenblick darüber. &#8222;Phönix, schneller", befahl er, und drehte den Kopf wieder. Dann fiel ihm etwas ins Auge. Ein Greif und eine ausgestreckte Gestalt lagen am Boden.

 &#8222;Was bei allen.." Er zog an Phönix Zügeln, und der Drachenfalke protestierte leicht kreischend, als er innerhalb weniger Atemzüge ein zweites Mal die Flugrichtung wechseln musste. Dairean kniff die Augen zusammen und versuchte zu erkennen, wer dort lag. Aber eigentlich gab es keinen Zweifel.

 Er hatte nicht mitbekommen, wie der eisige Atem des Frostwyrms Ylaria und ihren Greifen getroffen hatte, aber er konnte es sich denken. 

 Ein leichtes Grinsen überzog sein Gesicht. < Wunderbar, mehr Vorräte für mich. >, dachte er. &#8222;Und Futter für dich, Phönix. Schnell, die Zeit reicht noch, lass uns hin fliegen und zusammenraffen, was geht." Er tätschelte Phönix die Halskrause. Beim Wort &#8222;Futter", welches Dairean extra betonte, flatterte der Falke schneller mit den Flügeln. Phönix wusste, was das Wort bedeutete.

 Nur wenige Momente später erreichten sie die Stelle. Dairean sprang geschmeidig aus dem Sattel. Sein Blick wanderte sofort zum Greifen, dessen halbe Seite dunkel gefärbt und mit Eiskristallen bedeckt war. Es gab keinen Zweifel, dass er fast noch im Flug erfroren war. Der Atem eines Wyrms hatte eine solche Wirkung. 

 Er griff in seine Satteltasche, aber fand den Dolch nicht, der sich immer darin befunden hatte. Leise fluchte er. Das hatte er nicht bedacht. In seiner Gier nach dem Pulver hatte er gar nicht geprüft, ob er noch Waffen besass.

 &#8222;Drachenfalkenpisse", fluchte er, und stapfte ohne Waffe zu dem Greifenkadaver, um dessen Satteltaschen zu durchsuchen.

 Lorethiels Leichnam lag jetzt viele Schneewehen weiter südwestlich .- er hätte ihn vorher um seine Waffen erleichtern sollen, denn nun war die Zeit zu knapp, um noch einmal zurückzufliegen. Es konnte nicht mehr lange dauern, und der Wyrm hätte entweder alle Anwesenden eliminiert, und würde sich auf die Suche nach ihm machen, oder die Kämpfer waren erfolgreich. Im letzten Falle würde auch nicht viel Zeit vergehen, ehe sie nach Ylaria, ihm oder Lorethiel suchten.

 Ein leises Stöhnen drang an sein Ohr. Er fuhr herum. Ein schmerzerfülltes Wimmern kam von der Gestalt, die bisher leblos im Schnee gelegen hatte. Er hatte gemieden, sie anzusehen. 

 Ein erneutes Stöhnen, das in einem Keuchen endete. 

 Sie lebte noch?

 Er liess ab von der Satteltasche, in die er gerade seine Hand hatte gleiten lassen, und überwand durch das Blutdistelpulver beflügelt die Distanz zu Ylaria, kniete sich neben ihr nieder. 

 Nur wenige Blicke genügten ihm, um zu sehen, dass sie ihr Bein stark verletzt hatte. Es war nicht der erste Knochenbruch, den er zu Gesicht bekam, aber es war definitiv einer von der übleren Sorte. 

 Phönix scharrte mit den Klauen im Schnee herum, und glitt langsam näher zu ihm.

 &#8222;H.. hilf.. Hilfe." Ylaria schlug die Augen auf, und murmelte das Worte, ehe sie schluchzte und keuchte. Der Schmerz musste kaum aushaltbar sein. 

 Er stand auf und blickte auf sie nieder. 

 Sie erkannte ihn und riss die Augen auf, hob eine Hand, wie um ihn abzuwehren. Lächerlich. Als ob er ein Dämon oder so etwas war. &#8222;Da.. nicht.. was.. Hilfe.." murmelte sie schwach. 

 Phönix hielt sich dicht neben ihm in einem schwebenden Zustand. Er drehte sich weg von Ylaria und blickte den Drachenfalken an. 

 Er wusste, was er tun sollte. Er sollte Ylarias Greifen nach ihrem Schwert durchsuchen, die verbliebenen Rationen Proviant zu sich nehmen und für Phönix einen Brocken Fleisch aus dem Greifenkadaver hinaus schneiden. Dann sollte er sich auf Phönix schwingen und zusehen, dass er hier wegkam.

 Er wusste, was er zu tun hatte. Und doch tat er es nicht. 

 Mit einem Seufzen drehte er sich wieder um und kniete sich erneut neben sie.




 Brennender, glühender Schmerz durchzuckte sie, selbst als sie lag. Sie wimmerte nach Hilfe,und schwieg dann, öffnete die Augen. Bereits dachte sie, Schritte gehört zu haben, aber es war nicht möglich. Ihr Verstand gaukelte ihr in den letzten Momenten ihres Lebens Halluzinationen ein, so musste das sein.

 Sagte man nicht immer, dass kurz vor dem Tod das gesamte Leben als Erinnerungsfolge vor dem Auge erschien? Eine richtige Lüge war das. Sie sah nichts, sie spürte nur diese brennenden Schmerzen.

 Sie öffnete die Augen, als sich jemand neben ihr hinkniete und starrte ihn an. Starrte den an, den sie nicht sehen wollte. Nicht so. Nicht der. Der sollte sie nicht retten.

 Nein, nein, wollte sie schreien, aber nur ein Krächzen kam aus ihrem Mund. Er erhob sich wieder. Nichts anderes hatte sie erwartet. Er würde sie hier liegen und sterbenlassen, nichts anderes hatte sie..

 Als Dairean sich erneut neben sie hinkniete, und mit einer Hand ihren Knöchel packte, mit der anderen ihr Knie, wogte eine Welle von Schmerz über sie, die alle bisherigen Schmerzen in den Schatten stellten. Ein unangenehmes, hässliches knacksen fuhr durch ihren Körper, und sie schien fast zu spüren, wie ihr Knochen zurück ins Bein fuhr, dorthin, wo er hingehören sollte, wie sich die zackigen Stellen des Bruches ineinander fügten, wie wenn sie nicht mehr gebrochen wären. Sie spürte die Kälte nicht mehr, nur noch glühende Lava, so schien es ihr, die über ihr zusammen schwappte, und sie in einen Strudel mitriss. Sie schrie, als er ihr das Bein notdürftig richtete und etwas fest darum band. Als er sie auf den Drachenfalken lud, sank sie erneut in eine Ohnmacht. 

 Sie bekam nicht mit, wie Dairean Phönix' Zügel in die Hand nahm, und begann, durch den dichten tiefen Schnee zu stapfen, Phönix mit seiner lebenden Fracht in Bodennähe hinter sich herziehend.


XXXX​

OoC: Entschuldigt, diese Woche hatte ich einige private Probleme, die meine Kreativität geblockt haben. Dafür hat mich heute der Herr hier inspiriert (Klick)​Es sollte jetzt schneller vorwärts gehen, hab ja Urlaub.​Lg,​Melian​


----------



## Acid_1 (12. August 2011)

Jaaa, neuer Nachschub.  

Habs aber schon durchgelesen... ich will mehr... ich will mehr... ich will... MEHR!!!!!


----------



## Alux (12. August 2011)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Habs aber schon durchgelesen... ich will mehr... ich will mehr... ich will... MEHR!!!!!



THIS


----------



## Melian (15. August 2011)

_OoC: Neues Futter? Zu Befehl _
------------------
Imenia fror am ganzen Körper. Sie zitterte. „Nur einen Moment hinknien“, murmelte sie, und sank in die Knie, in den kalten Schnee. Sie war erschöpft. Zuviel Magie war durch sie hindurch geströmt, und bereits spürte sie, dass sie drohte, instabil zu werden. Magie war gefährlich, Magie war machtvoll. Zuviel Magie innerhalb kurzer Zeit – selbst von der reinen Leylinienmagie – war eine Gefahr für jeden Wirker.

 Sie schloss die Augen und versuchte sich auf ihre Atmung zu konzentrieren, legte ihre Hände in den Schoss.

 Nachdem der Frostwyrm von ihnen abgelassen hatte, war Brionna sofort zu Connell geeilt. Verian hatte den Schild weiter aufrecht behalten, während Leireth dem Wyrm einen weiteren Zauber hinterher geschleudert hatte. 

 Sie hörte ein Geräusch. Es hörte sich fast wie das Flattern von Flügeln an. Aber das konnte nicht sein. Ihre Greifen waren doch mit ihnen gelandet. 

 Ruckartig öffnete sie die Augen und stand auf. Nur wacklig kam sie auf die Beine, aber sie drehte sich sofort zu den Greifen um. Wenn die Tiere flüchten würden, dann wären sie hier verlo..

 „Tarnel, Vyen, fliegt zur Unterstützung an die Front. Seht zu, dass ihr diesen Wyrm erledigt.“ Arkanist Melodir Tyballin rief die Befehle an seine Leute, woraufhin sich ein Elf und eine andere Elfe weiterflogen. „Der Rest bleibt hier!“

 Die Flügelschläge waren von Tyballins Greifen gewesen! Imenia atmete auf und lächelte, während Tyballin seinen Greifen landen liess. Nur wenige Momente brauchte er, um die Distanz zu ihr zu überwinden, und ihr eine Hand auf die Schulter zu legen. Die anderen Elfen sicherten sofort die Umgebung, auch wenn der Drache längst weg war, einer versuchte die scheu gewordenen Greifen zu beruhigen, ein anderer eilte zu Brionna und Connell, und versuchte zu helfen.

 „Tyballin.. Ihr seid.. hier. Sehr gut“, brachte Imenia noch zustande, versuchte möglichst ruhig zu klingen. 

 „Imenia, verzeih, wir flogen so schnell wir konnten, als wir den Drachen gesehen haben“, seufzte Tyballin. Imenia gewann langsam etwas an Standfestigkeit.

 „Gibt es Verletzte?“, fragte Tyballin.

 „Ja.. es hat.. Hammerschmied erwischt. Tallys kümmert sich um ihn.“

 Tyballin nickte. „Gut, wir schaffen ihn in die Feste der 7. Legion. Das sind zwar noch einige Stunden Flug, aber wenn er ordnungsgemäss versorgt wird, dürfte das möglich sein. Sonst bauen wir ihm einen Schlitten.“

 Imenia klammerte sich an Tyballins Arm, der ihr auf der Schulter lag, und hielt sich fest. 

 „Dämmerpfeil.. Er.. war hinter uns. Und Silbersang mit dem.. Spion.“

 „Also hatten wir Recht“, seufzte Tyballin. „Zum Glück hat euch unsere Nachricht rechtzeitig erreicht.“

 „Mhm“, sagte Imenia. 

 „Wir reden später.“, entschied Tyballin und drehte sich etwas von ihr weg, um Befehle zu erteilen. Es dauerte nicht lange, da war der Mensch, der aus seiner Plattenrüstung geschält worden war, auf einen Greifen gesetzt worden. Er hatte zwar Verletzungen davongetragen, aber offensichtlich keine derart schweren, dass er nicht schon wieder grinsen konnte. Imenia hörte ihn sagen, dass es ein guter Kampf gewesen wäre. Brionna nahm wie selbstverständlich hinter ihm auf dem Greifen Platz. Tyballin befahl seinem Gefolge, den beiden zu folgen und sie bis zur Feste zu eskortieren. Die Silberbundler stiegen auf ihre Greifen und nahmen zusammen mit dem Greif von Brionna und Connell Kurs auf auf die Feste im Osten der Drachenöde. 

 Tyballin drehte sich zu Imenia, die mittlerweile zu ihrem Greif gegangen war, und sich mühsam auf dessen Sattel gehievt hatte.

 „Wo hast du sie zuletzt gesehen?“ Er näherte sich Imenias Greif und nahm die Zügel in die Hand.

 Imenia stockte einen Moment. „Hinter uns. Lorethiels Greif.. war langsamer, weil.. er überanstrengt war, glaube ich.“

 „Und Silbersang?“

 „Noch weiter hinten, glaub ich. Ihr Greif musste doppeltes Gepäck tragen. Ich weiss nicht.. Ich habe mich nicht umgeschaut.“ Imenia liess den Kopf hängen. Wie konnte sie das nicht wissen? Sie schämte sich. Sie war für ihre Leute verantwortlich gewesen, aber sie hatte es zugelassen, dass sowohl Lorethiel als auch Ylaria viele Meter hinter ihnen geflogen waren. Sie hatte angenommen, dass nichts geschehen konnte. „Es tut mir leid, ich sollte das wissen. Ich weiss auch nicht..“

 „Und ob du das wissen solltest“, erwiderte Tyballin. „Warum hast du sie überhaupt so weit hinter dir fliegen lassen?“, wollte er wissen.

 Verian trat neben Imenia. „Verzeihung, Arkanist. Wir hatten alle wenig Schlaf. Und wir haben alle Ylaria vertraut, dass sie jede Situation bewältigen kann.“

 Tyballin brummte. „Das ist keine Antwort, aber lassen wir das vorerst und sehen zu, dass wir die anderen finden, und auch zur Feste schaffen. Inklusive dem Spion.“

 „Ja, Sire“, salutierte Leireth, die hinzugetreten war, und eilte zu ihrem Greif.

 Imenia wusste nicht, ob Leireths Geschwindigkeit daran lag, dass sie begierig war, den Spion zu erwischen, oder ob sie wirklich pflichtbewusst war. < Früher hätte ich gedacht, sie wäre zweiteres.. Heute.. bin ich mir nicht so sicher >, dachte sie und überhörte eine Frage von Tyballin

 „Imenia?“, durchbrach der Arkanist ihre Gedanken. 

 „Eh.. ja..?“ 

 Tyballin seufzte. „Konzentrier' dich noch einen Augenblick, ihr könnt heute Abend alle ausruhen. Himmelswispern, setzt euch auf euren Greif, na los.“ 

 Verian salutierte, und eitle fort. Erst dann fixierte Tyballin Imenia mit seinem Blick. „Wo ist er?“

 Imenia blickte zu Tyballin. Sie wusste, er meinte den Schwertgriff. „Dämmerpfeil hatte ihn“, sagte sie schliesslich. Vermutlich würde sie das ihren Rang kosten, aber sie hatte sich ihre Entscheidung gut überlegt. Tyballin blickte sie immer noch durchdringend an.

 „Hör mir zu, wir hatten Kontakt zu..“

 „Du kannst es mir nachher erklären, wenn wir das Artefakt wieder in unseren Händen haben. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du einen guten Grund hattest. Ich gehe davon aus.“ Er wandte sich von ihr ab, und stapfte zu seinem eigenen Greif, der aufgeregt mit den Flügeln schlug. 

 Seine letzten Worte enthielten eine offene Drohung. Imenia wusste, dass er ihr zuhören würde. Sie hoffte nur, dass er ihre Begründung auch akzeptieren würde. „Heiliges Licht sei mir gnädig“, seufzte sie.

 Sie gab ihrem Greifen den Befehl, in die Luft abzuheben, und flog dann voran, ungefähr in die Richtung, in der sie Dämmerpfeil und Silbersang erwartete




 Es dauerte nicht lang, da erblickte Verians scharfes Auge die Schneewehe, in der ein toter Greif lag. Daneben, nur wenige Meter entfernt, lag eine Gestalt, das Gesicht im Schnee. Imenia konnte in der Luft erkennen, dass der Greif tot sein musste – sein Brustkorb war aufgerissen, und Blut hatte den Schnee weitflächig gefärbt.

 Sie liessen ihre Greifen landen.

 Imenia hatte die Hoffnung gehabt, dass Lorethiel noch lebte, doch ihre Hoffnung zerstörte sich, als Tyballin die Finger an Lorethiels Hals legte und dann den Kopf schüttelte.

 „Er ist tot.“, sagte er, und drehte den Körper des Elfen schliesslich herum. 

 „Möge die Sonne ihn auf seinem Weg begleiten“, murmelte Verian, und wandte sich etwas ab. Keiner von ihnen hatte Dämmerpfeil wirklich gekannt, aber jeder tote Silberbundler war ein herber Verlust. 

 Tyballin erhob sich wieder. „Wir nehmen ihn mit“, entschied er. „Himmelswispern, Himmelsflamme, nehmt aus meinem Gepäck die Seilrolle und bindet den Leichnam auf Feuerblütes Greif. Sie wird mit mir fliegen.“

 Imenia war zu erschöpft um zu protestieren. Sie hatte sich dem Greifenkadaver genähert, und sich niedergekniet. Es war ihr egal, dass sie mit den Knien in blutgetränktem Schnee aufkam, sie wollte dies hier nur zu Ende führen. Den Kasten zu sich nehmen, aufsitzen, in die Feste fliegen und an ein Feuer sitzen. Nicht mehr. Ein Feuer erschien ihr in diesem Moment wie eine Verlockung, die ihresgleichen suchte. Sie fror, sie war müde, sie war erschöpft, die Versuchung der Magie brannte in ihren Adern.

 Ihre Finger fuhren durch die eine Satteltasche und fanden.. nichts?

 Sie erhob sich und suchte nach der zweiten Satteltasche, fand sie losgelöst vom Sattel am Boden liegend. Als ihre Hand hineinfuhr, und auch hier nichts fand, starrte sie eine Weile dumpf vor sich hin.

 „Hast du den Griff?“, fragte Tyballin, der sich ihr genähert hatte.

 Das konnte nicht sein. Sie hatte ihn doch.. „Nein, er ist.. weg.. wie.. kann das.. Ich habe ihn hier hinein getan, ganz sicher.. Ich..“

 Tyballin trat einige Schritte näher an den Greif. „Hier sind Fussspuren“, sagte er ruhig und blickte dann in ihre Richtung. 

 Sie blickte zurück. Sie mussten sich nicht verständigen, um zu wissen, dass sie beide dieselbe Vermutung hatten.

 „Sag den anderen vorerst nichts“, befahl Tyballin, und zerrte sie dann mit sich zu seinem Greifen.




_Etwas später, viel weiter östlich_




 Phönix protestierte. Das zweite Mal in wenigen Minuten. Die Abstände zwischen den Flügelschlägen hatten sich immer weiter vergrössert.

 Dairean seufzte. Der Drachenfalke war am Ende seiner Kräfte. Er wusste es, und er konnte es nun nicht mehr ignorieren. 

 Er sah sich um. Noch immer hatte er nicht gefunden, was er suchte. 

 Trotz der grossen Dosis Blutdistelpulver wurden seine Füsse langsam müde, als er durch den Schnee stapfte. Er wagte es nicht, zurückzublicken. Seit er sie auf den Drachenfalken geladen und sie darauf festgebunden hatte, so gut es ging, hatte sie keinen Ton mehr von sich gegeben. 

 Er blickte zurück zu ihr, nur um zu sehen, dass sie wohl noch immer ohne Bewusstsein war. 

 „Na komm Phönix.. Noch ein Stückchen.. Hier um den Felsen, es müsste hier..“

 Er brach ab, denn vor ihm tat sich ein Abgrund auf. Nicht tief, vielleicht drei oder vier Meter, aber es war wie eine Schlucht, gehauen direkt aus dem steinernen Untergrund. Die Wände der Schlucht waren reiner Fels, so glatt, dass nicht einmal der Schnee daran haften blieb.

 Dairean lächelte.

 „Siehst du.. Da unten.. Wir müssen nur noch den Abstieg finden.“

 Er zog Phönix mit sich, als er sich umdrehte und begann, der Schlucht zu seiner linken Seite zu folgen.

 Wenn ihn nicht alles täuschte, würde dort ein Zugang hinab in die Schlucht führen. Er kniff die Augen zusammen, doch der grelle Schnee blendete ihn, so dass er nicht viel erkannte.

 Er hoffte, es war noch so, wie er es damals vorgefunden hatte. Damals, vor wenigen Monaten, als er vom Schneesturm überrascht worden war. Er erinnerte sich ungern an die Stunden zurück, in denen er orientierungslos durch die unendlich wirkende Schneeödnis gestapft war, Phönix an den Zügeln hinter sich her führend, peitschende Winde, die ihm bis ins Mark fuhren. Er hatte gegen den Drang, sich in den Schnee zu legen, ankämpfen müssen, wusste er doch, dass dies für jeden den Tod war, der sich diesem Bedürfnis hingab.

 Nach wenigen Minuten und einem weiteren protestierenden Kreischen von Phönix hatte er gefunden, was er suchte – ein Zugang.

 Das Hinuntersteigen in die Schlucht war ein Krampf an sich. Phönix schwebte hinunter, doch er rutschte mehr, als er wirklich ging, und landete schliesslich unten Kopf voran im Schnee.

 Fluchend erhob er sich wieder, und wischte sich den Schnee aus dem Gesicht.

 Damals war es ihm nicht so gut gegangen. Er war hinuntergestürzt, denn er hatte den Abgrund nicht gesehen, der sich vor ihm abrupt aufgetan hatte. Der Schnee hatte seinen Sturz zwar abgefangen, aber seine Schulter ausgekugelt. Dennoch hatte ihm dieser Sturz damals das Leben gerettet, denn er war direkt vor einer kleinen Höhle gelandet, in die er sich geschleppt hatte.

 Sie war nicht warm gewesen, sondern eiskalt, hatte nach verendenden Tierkadavern gestunken aber sie war wenigstens trocken gewesen, und zusammen mit Phönix hatte er ausgeharrt, bis der Sturm endlich vorbei gewesen war.




 Und nun stapfte Dairean ein zweites Mal diese Schlucht entlang. Ylaria wimmerte leise, aber ein prüfender Blick von ihm verriet, dass sie immer noch nicht bei Bewusstsein war. Das war wohl auch besser so – er wollte sich gar nicht vorstellen, wie sehr sie schreien würde, wenn sie aufwachte. 

 Ein Felsen kam ihm bekannt vor, und nachdem sie eine leichte Kurve in der Schlucht hinter sich gebracht hatten, sah Dairean endlich den Zugang zur Höhle. Fast hätte er ihn übersehen, soviel Schnee war davor angehäuft, aber er fand sie.




 Er schaufelte den Schnee vom Eingang weg und verfluchte die Ironie des Schicksals, die ihn ein zweites Mal in diese verlassene, elende Höhle geführt hatte. Er wollte nicht darüber nachdenken, warum das so war, denn das würde Fragen aufwerfen, denen er sich nicht stellen wollte. 

 „Ich hätte hier sowieso halten müssen, nicht wahr, Phönix“, sagte er zu dem Drachenfalken, als er das Tier in die Höhle hinein zerrte. Phönix wehrte sich natürlich, aber gab schliesslich nach, und flatterte durch den engen Zugang.

 „Du bist nämlich müde. Sehr müde. Du hättest auch mich nicht die ganze Strecke tragen können, nicht wahr?“

 Der Drachenfalke rollte sich auf dem Boden zusammen, und gab ab und zu Laute des Protests von sich, während Dairean Ylaria hinein trug, und sie auf den Boden legte.

 Einzig ihren Kopf bettete er auf seinen Oberschenkel, ehe er seinen Umhang stärker um sich zog und sich an den kahlen Felsen lehnte.

 „Nur ein paar Stunden ausruhen“, murmelte er. „Dann.. dann..“

 Er beendete den Satz nicht, schloss die Augen.


----------



## Acid_1 (15. August 2011)

War nicht anders zu erwarten, wieder ein guter Teil.


----------



## Melian (20. August 2011)

Finderlohn

 Imenia sass nahe des Feuers in der Gaststube des Gasthauses in der Feste Wintergarde. 

 Ihre Hände schlossen sich etwas enger um die Tasse, die ihr die freundliche Gastwirtin gegeben hatte. Sie war gefüllt mit einem heissen Getränk, dass sie nicht identifizieren konnte. Süss schmeckte es, und gleichzeitig stark. Es schien alle Sinne zu beleben, und sie von innen heraus zu wärmen. 

 Sie hatten noch mindestens eine, wenn nicht sogar zwei Stunden damit verbracht, nach dem Griff, dem Spion oder – was noch viel schlimmer war – Ylaria zu suchen. Doch sie hatten nichts gefunden.Weder hatten sie sie lebendig angetroffen, noch ihre Leiche. Nur vereinzelte Blutspuren, von denen sie nicht genau bestimmen konnten, ob sie zu der Elfe gehörten oder zum toten Greifen. Der Schnee war zu aufgewühlt gewesen, um Spuren zu erkennen. 

 Und dann mussten sie die Suche abbrechen. Gerade noch rechtzeitig hatten sie die Feste Wintergarde erreicht, bevor ein von den nördlichen Bergen ausgehender Sturm über sie hinweggefegt war. 

 Sie seufzte. Müdigkeit, so schwer wie ein Brocken Mithrilerz, hatte sich über sie gelegt. Immer wieder musste sie dagegen ankämpfen, die Tasse wegzuschieben, den Kopf in die Arme zu legen, und einfach hier am Tisch einzuschlafen. Doch es war ihr nicht erlaubt, das hatte Tyballin klar gemacht.

 Sie rieb sich die Augen, als er sich sich zu ihr setzte, ihr gegenüber. „Connell ist versorgt, und alle sind zu Bett“, sagte er und deutete der Gastwirtin, sie solle sich entfernen.

 Die Feste Wintergarde hatte sowieso selten Besucher, und die waren um die späte Uhrzeit längst im Bett. Die Gastwirtin war auch froh, zu Bett gehen zu können, das sah man ihr an.

 Imenia blickte in die Tasse, und nahm noch einen Schluck des heissen Gebräus.

 „Gut“, murmelte sie und hob den Blick nicht.

 „Sieh mich an, wenn ich mit dir spreche“, kam es postwendend in eisigem Tonfall zurück. Imenia zuckte etwas zusammen. Sein Blick durchbohrte sie.

 Sie erwartete Wut zu sehen, aber eigentlich wirkte er nur enttäuscht.

 „Und nun erkläre mir, was geschehen ist. Ausführlich.“

 Imenia seufzte. So schnell würde sie wohl nicht zu Schlaf kommen.

 „Wir bekamen deine Nachricht gestern Abend.“, fing sie an zu erzählen. „Lorethiel erreichte uns direkt nachdem ich und Silbersang von der Audienz bei den Drachen zurückgekommen sind.“ 

 Tyballin nickte. „Fahr fort“.

 „Leireth war bei mir. Dämmerpfeil hat den Fehler gemacht, sie auch für vertrauenswürdig zu halten, und so erfuhr sie, dass er ein Spion war. Wir konnten nicht mehr überlegen, was wir tun sollten, denn sie hat ihn angegriffen.“

 „Sie hat.. Was?“

 „Gegen die Wand geschleudert. Wir konnten sie nur noch mit Mühe davon abhalten, noch weiteren Unsinn zu machen. Hammerschmied hat sie dann betäubt. Das war's dann mit der Heimlichkeit.“

 Tyballin seufzte. 

 „Ich entschloss mich für eine vorwärts gerichtete Taktik und liess sein Gepäck durchsuchen. Er hatte das Buch dabei, welches uns die Drachen nicht entleihen konnten, weil ein Sonnenhäscher schon dagewesen sei. Bereits bei der Nachricht war mir klargeworden, dass wir womöglich beobachtet wurden. Ich fand auch einen Kommunikator.“

 „Das kann ich mir vorstellen.. Wo hattest du eigentlich deinen eigenen? Ich konnte dich nicht erreichen.“

 Imenia trank noch einen Schluck. „Ich weiss es nicht. Ich habe ihn eingepackt, aber ich nehme an, der Spion hat ihn entfernt oder zerstört.“

 „Gut möglich. Fahr bitte fort.“

 „Als ich den Kommunikator benutzte, zeigte er mir ein zu festes Bild. Es war eine Täuschung. Ich zwang ihn also letzte Nacht, seine Hände darauf zu legen, und hatte auch tatsächlich Kontakt mit seinem Auftraggeber.“

 Tyballin verengte die Augen. „Sag mir, wer es war!“, verlangte er.

 „Es war Magister Hathorel. Ich habe ihn sofort erkannt.“

 Tyballin sprang auf und ballte eine Faust. „Der Bastard, ich hätte wissen müssen, dass..“

 Imenia unterbrach ihm. „Ich habe ihm gedroht, und gesagt, wir würden den Spion töten, wenn er uns nicht in Ruhe nach Dalaran zurück kehren liesse. Aber dann wurde die Verbindung unterbrochen, denn der Spion biss Dämmerpfeil, und die Verbindung brach ab.“

 „Ihr müsst mir nicht jedes Detail verraten“, schnaubte Tyballin. „Kommt zum Punkt.“

 „Der Punkt?.. Nun.. ich entschied, dass wir am nächsten Tage aufbrechen würden.“ Imenia überlegte hin und her, ob sie Leireths erneuten Angriff oder zumindest den Versuch auch erwähnen sollte und entschied sich schliesslich dagegen. „Am nächsten Tag brachen wir auf und.. wie du gesehen hast, hatten wir einen unerfreulichen Zusammenstoss und dann.. den Rest weisst du.“ 

 Tyballin setzte sich wieder und blickte sie an, verschränkte die Arme. 

 „Ich wollte.. den Spion nicht im Tempel lassen, ich wusste nicht, ob er dort sicher verwahrt würde. Ausserdem dachte ich, er wäre möglicherweise ein Druckmittel, wenn Hathorel sich dazu entschliessen würde, uns 'entgegenzukommen' und ihr uns verpassen würdet.“ Imenia nahm den letzten Schluck, beliess die Hände aber immer noch um die Tasse. „Das war keine gute Idee“, schlussfolgerte sie.

 „Die Expedition verläuft gar nicht so, wie ich es wollte, aber das war eine bessere Idee als ihn dazu lassen, das muss ich zugeben. Aber..“ Tyballin erhob sich wieder etwas und stützte die Hände auf den Tisch, beugte sich leicht zu ihr herunter und starrte sie an. „Was bei den dreckigen Kanälen Sturmwinds hast du dir gedacht, dass du den Schwertgriff weggegeben hast?“ 

 Er hatte sich so schnell in Rage geredet, dass ein kleiner Spuckefleck auf ihrer Wange landete. Sie schnaubte, und erhob sich, stützte die Hände ebenfalls auf den Tisch.

 Er fuhr fort, sie auszuschimpfen.„ Es war deine Aufgabe, und du hättest ihn nehmen müssen. Wie konntest du dieses wertvolle Relikt in Lorethiels Hände geben? Es hätte in deine Hände gehört und..“

 „Hör auf, mir Dinge zu erzählen, die ich schon weiss, Arkanist Melodir Tyballin“, fuhr sie dazwischen. „Was denkst du denn, was passiert wäre, wenn ich den Griff verwahrt hätte? Die Sonnenhäscher hätten ihn sofort gefunden, wenn wir tatsächlich auf sie gestossen wären. Dämmerpfeil hatte den Auftrag, bei Feindkontakt sofort auszuscheren und zu fliehen. Sie hätten ihn ziemlich sicher nicht verfolgt!“

 Tyballin starrte sie an, und sie starrte zurück, wich seinem Blick nicht aus. „Und es hätte auch funktioniert“, fuhr sie fort, „wenn uns dieser Wyrm nicht dazwischen gekommen wäre. Das weisst du genau.“

 Tyballin entfuhr ein „Hmpff“, und er hob die Hände vom Tisch und setzte sich wieder, etwas seitlich von ihr abgewandt. Imenia setzte sich wieder und unterdrückte ein Lächeln. Dieses Argument war auf ihrer Seite, aber sie wollte sich nicht so siegessicher fühlen.

 „Warum hast du den Spion und Silbersang soweit hinten fliegen lassen?“, fuhr Tyballin sie schliesslich an, im beleidigten Tonfall des Verlierers einer Diskussion.

 Ylaria hob die Hände leicht abwehrend. „Ich weiss es nicht. Als ich zurück geschaut hatte, sah es so aus, als würde sie direkt bei Dämmerpfeil fliegen. Aber das ist keine Entschuldigung. Das war mein Fehler. Ich hätte die Gruppe zusammenhalten sollen.“

 „Ja, das hättest du tun müssen“, giftete Tyballin, aber er klang schon nicht mehr so verärgert. „Du weisst so gut wie ich, dass dies Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.“

 Imenia nickte nur. „Das ist mir klar“, sagte sie leise. Es war ihr auch egal. Jede Strafe war ihr Recht – sie selbst fühlte sich als Versagerin. Sie konnte nur hoffen, dass Ylaria oder der Griff noch gefunden werden würde, ansonsten hätte sie zwei Tote Silberbundler, einen verletzten Soldat sowie den Verlust von Relikt und dem Spion zu verantworten. „Ich akzeptiere alles, was du mir auferlegst“, fügte sie tonlos nach.

 Tyballin antwortete nicht sofort, sondern legte eine Hand auf ihre, die wieder die Tasse umklammert hatte. „Keine Sorge, Imenia. Du hast fast alles richtig gemacht. Der Frostwyrm und Leireth, das kann man dir nicht zu Last legen. Ich enthebe dich nur vorerst von der Leitung der Expedition. Wenn wir wieder in Dalaran sind, sehen wir weiter.“

 Imenia nickte. Es war ihr alles Recht. Selbst wenn sie alles richtig gemacht hätte, wäre die Verantwortung über die Expedition mit seinem Eintreffen sowieso an Tyballin gefallen.

 „Und nun – geh zu Bett. Du siehst grauenhaft aus. Du brauchst Kraft für Morgen. Wir setzen die Suche weiter fort.“

 „Danke“, brummelte Imenia. Sie zögerte nicht lange, erhob sich, nickte Tyballin mit einem kurzen Abschiedsgruss zu, und steig die Treppe des Gasthauses hoch zu ihrem zugewiesenen Zimmer, das sie mit Leireth teilen musste. 

 Das raue Federbett, in das sie sank, fühlte sich an wie das Bett einer Königin.




_In der Schlucht_

 Ein Wimmern weckte Dairean abrupt. Alarmiert schlug er die Augen auf, aber er konnte nichts Verdächtiges erkennen. Sein Herz klopfte dennoch. Brennender Hunger rumorte in seinem Magen, sein Kopf schmerzte und er fror. Er wusste nicht, wie viele Stunden vergangen waren, seit er weg genickt war, doch die Höhle war fast ganz schwarz. Kein Licht fiel mehr durch den kleinen Eingang.

 „Verfluchte Drachenfalkenpisse“, murmelte er, und rieb sich mit den Händen die Oberarme etwas – eine verzweifelte Bemühung, gegen die Kälte anzukämpfen, die auch in die Höhle eingedrungen war. Der nackte Felsen unter ihm fühlte sich an wie Eis.

 In der Ecke lag der Drachenfalke immer noch zusammengerollt da, doch bei Daireans Fluchwort fiepte das Tier leise. „Ist ja gut, Phönix. Ich bin hier“, sagte Dairean beruhigend. In weiser Voraussicht hatte er die eine Satteltasche nahe neben sich gelegt, so musste er nicht lange tasten, um sie zu erreichen.

 Erneut drang ein Wimmern an seine Ohren und dann ein leichtes Zähneklappern. < Ylaria! >, fuhr es ihm durch den Kopf und erneut fluchte er. Anstatt nach der Satteltasche zu greifen, seufzte er und rieb sich mit der Hand durch die Haare. Er konnte nur hoffen, dass sie noch etwas länger ohne Bewusstsein blieb. Was hatte er sich nur dabei gedacht, sie mit zu schleppen? Er hörte das Flattern von Flügeln, und schliesslich kam Phönix auf ihn zu geglitten. Das Fliegen fiel dem Tier etwas schwer in der Höhle, aber dennoch schaffte er es. Dairean wusste, dass sich Drachenfalken zu einem gewissen Teil auch der Magie bedienten, um sich fortzubewegen. 

 Ein Flügel schmiegte sich um seinen Hals. 

 „Ja, ich weiss, es ist kalt“, murmelte Dairean. „Aber ich kann es nicht ändern. Ich kann dir auch nichts zu fressen geben, tut mir leid.“

 Das Wimmern Ylarias wurde konstanter, und schliesslich keuchte sie auf. Dairean legte ihr eine Hand auf die Stirn, während er mit der anderen den rechten Oberschenkel massierte, der unangenehm prickelte. In der ungewohnt sitzenden Position war nicht nur er eingeschlafen, sondern auch Teile seines Körpers. Er hasste dieses eklige Gefühl.

 „Ssscht“, flüsterte Dairean. Sie wachte auf. Ein erneutes Wimmern ging übergangslos in einen schmerzerfüllten Schrei auf, ehe die Elfe wohl endgültig erwachte und zusammenzuckte, versuchte den Kopf zu heben.

 Dairean wünschte sich, er hätte zumindest ein klein wenig Licht, um die Höhle für sie zu beleuchten, aber genauso, wie er nicht im Besitz der Kommunikationsscheibe war, die ihm Imenia genommen hatte, besass er auch keine Waffe mehr, kein Fleisch für Phönix, kein Holz für Feuer, keine Decken gegen die Kälte.

 „Ganz ruhig, Ylaria“, sagte er, und versuchte, ruhig zu klingen. „Ganz ruhig. Du bist verwundet. Beweg' dich nicht.“

 Ylaria keuchte erneut, ihr Atem klang angestrengt und sie klapperte mit den Zähnen. Und natürlich bewegte sie sich. Dairean konnte nur ahnen, dass sie wohl versuchte, aufzustehen. Ein durchdringender Schmerzensschrei bestätigte seine Vermutung, und belehrte Ylaria. Sie sank aber nicht zurück mit dem Kopf auf seinen Oberschenkel, eher entnahm er dem Rascheln und Scharren auf dem felsigen Boden, dass sie sich versuchte von ihm zu entfernen. „Ich. . .was.. wo..“, stammelte sie, und blieb dann liegen. „Mein Bein.. Arrgh..“

 „Ja, dein Bein“, versuchte Dairean wieder ganz leise und ruhig zu sagen. „Bitte, beruhige dich. Wir sind in einer Höhle. Es ist Nacht. Ganz ruhig, Ylaria.“

 Ylaria schluchzte leise, ihr Atem ging immer noch schneller. Verdammt, das war gar nicht gut. Er musste kein Heiler sein, um zu wissen, dass sie nicht so schnell atmen durfte. Das erhöhte nur die Panik.

 „Ylaria, ganz ruhig, hör mir zu. Konzentriere dich. Ich habe kein Licht. Du bist Magierin. Konzentriere dich. Kannst du ein magisches Feuer herbei beschwören?“, versuchte er sie abzulenken.

 Sie schluchzte erneut, und gab keine Antwort, doch Daireans aufmerksame Ohren vernahmen, dass ihr Atem langsamer wurde. Das Klappern der Zähne blieb aber weiterhin aufrecht. Er streckte eine Hand aus, tastete ganz langsam nach ihr, doch fand sie nicht. Er nahm an, dass sie sich in eine sitzende Position aufgerichtet hatte.

 Er ächzte, als er seine Beine etwas bewegte und in ihre Richtung kroch. Er kam direkt hinter ihr zu knien, und legte ihr vorsichtig eine Hand auf die Schulter.

 „Ganz ruhig, Ylaria“, wiederholte er, in der Hoffnung, sie würde ihm zuhören. „Du bist hier sicher.“

 „K.. k.. kalt“, murmelte Ylaria. 

 „Ja, es ist kalt. Ich kann es nicht ändern. Aber du. Bitte“, drängte er sie, und legte die andere Hand auf die andere Schulter.

 Ylaria tat nichts, klapperte weiter mit den Zähnen. „Schm.. Schmerz.. au.. Ich..“, schluchzte sie, und keuchte erneut auf. Vermutlich hatte sie versucht, sich zu bewegen. Dairean murmelte einen leisen Fluch, und griff dann doch nach der Satteltasche. Nach einem kurzen Moment des Suchens zog er den kleinen Beutel aus der Tasche, die im Moment seinen wertvollsten Besitz beinhaltete. 

 Blutdistelpulver hatte nicht die Fähigkeit, Verletzungen zu kurieren, oder Schlaf zu bringen. Aber es brachte Entspannung, und bis zu einem gewissen Grad betäubte es auch Schmerzen. Dies rief sich Dairean in den Kopf, als er das Säckchen öffnete, und einen Teil davon auf seine Hand schüttete. Das Säckchen war fast leer. 

 Ylaria war erschöpft und müde. Er drückte ihr die Hand mit dem Pulver an die Nase, und schloss mit der anderen ihren Mund. Als sie durch die Nase nach Luft schnappte, und gezwungen war, das Pulver die Nase hochzuziehen, konnte er nur hoffen, dass es nicht nur ihre Schmerzen betäuben würde, sondern sie in ihrem Zustand auch etwas wegtreten liesse..

 Er hielt sie davon ab, sich mit den Fingern in die Nasenlöcher zu fahren, um sich von dem scharfen und sicherlich auch brennenden Pulver zu befreien. Sie schluchzte, weinte, beschimpfte ihn mit unvollständigen Wortfetzen, doch dann wurde sie langsam ruhiger. Er schloss die Arme um sie, und drückte sie an seine Brust, um sich an ihr zu wärmen. Oder sie an ihm?

 < Wie bin ich bloss in diese Situation hineingeraten >, fragte er sich nicht zum ersten Mal an diesem Tag. 

 Er sehnte den Morgen herbei.

 XXXX

OoC: Viel Spass auch mit diesem Teil ​


----------



## Alux (21. August 2011)

Wir wollen mehr!...WIR Wollen Mehr!!...



WIR WOLLEN MEHR!!!


Sry, die Stimme des Volkes.


Also, wie immer wieder ein gelungener Teil und vermtlich der Übergang zum einem großartigen Kapitel, Wie wird Dairean handeln? Was für eine Strafe wird Imenia erwarten? So viele Fragen.


Ich freu mich auf die Antworten


----------



## Melian (23. August 2011)

_OOC: Wenn das nicht anspornend ist, Alux. *lächelt* Dann mal gucken, ob das hier ein paar Fragen beantwortet. _
-------------
_Am nächsten Tag_

 Das erste, was Ylaria spürte, waren die Schmerzen, die stetig durch ihren Körper pulsierten. Dumpf und in wellen schlugen sie immer wieder hoch. Ylaria keuchte leise, öffnete die Augen und blickte an die Höhlendecke. Durch den Eingang der Höhe fiel Licht hinein. Sie drehte den Kopf ganz leicht in Richtung der Lichtquelle.

 Ihr Mund fühlte sich fürchterlich ausgetrocknet an. &#8222;Durst", ächzte sie, ohne zu wissen, ob sie überhaupt jemand hören würde. Dann hörte sie ein Rascheln, und drehte den Kopf wieder. Irgendetwas lag unter ihrem Nacken, und nahm dem kargen Felsenboden etwas die Härte. Ihre Gedanken drehten sich im Kreis, immer wieder unterbrochen durch die Schmerzen. Wo war sie? Was war passiert? Sie erhob sich, um aufrecht zu sitzen und wurde sofort von Schwindel und Schmerz begrüsst. Nicht nur ihr Bein pochte, ihr ganzer Körper fühlte sich grün und blau geschlagen an. Sie keuchte leise und kniff die Augen zusammen, versuchte langsam zu atmen und sich zu konzentrieren. Vor Anstrengung und Schmerzen wurden ihre Augen feucht, aber sie wollte nicht weinen. 

 Ein Teil des Lichts verschwand für einen Augenblick, dann hörte sie Schritte auf dem Höhlenboden.

 &#8222;Ah, du bist wach", drang eine ihr nur allzu bekannte Stimme in ihr Bewusstsein und sie stöhnte innerlich. Was machte der denn hier? Warum ausgerechnet.. Dairean? Sie antwortete nichts.

 Dairean liess sich ihr gegenüber auf den Knien nieder und blickte sie an. Seine Lippen waren blau, und er trug keinen Umhang. 

 &#8222;Dairean?", würgte sie hervor und blickte ihn an, wie sie hoffte feindselig. Warum bei allen Sonnen war sie mit ihm allein? Was war passiert? Warum hatte sie solche Schmerzen?

 Dairean rollte mit den Augen. &#8222;Leg dich lieber wieder hin. Du solltest dich nicht so sehr bewegen", sagte er.

 &#8222;Was.. ist passiert?", brachte sie hervor, und versuchte möglichst nicht panisch zu klingen.

 &#8222;Wir wurden von einem Frostwyrm angegriffen. Er hat dich erwischt."

 Ylaria legte sich wieder hin, bettet den Kopf auf die Unterlage. Dairean nickte und setzte sich neben ihr. Sie blickte ihn nicht an.

 &#8222;Ich hab dich aufgesammelt und hergebracht."

 &#8222;Wo.. sind die anderen? Was ist.. Wo sind wir?", fragte sie weiter. Langsam wurden ihre Gedanken klarer.

 &#8222;Keine Ahnung", sagte er und blickte sie an. Sie erwiderte den Blick.

 &#8222;Wie.. keine Ahnung? Du musst doch etwas gesehen haben? Wie wurde ich verletzt? Verdammt nochmal, sag mir, was passiert ist." 

 Erneut erhob sie sich, schneller, kam ins Sitzen und blickte sich um. Sie sah nichts, ausser den kargen Felswänden und Daireans Drachenfalke, zusammengerollt in einer Ecke. Sie wusste nicht, ob das Tier tot oder lebendig war, aber eigentlich war es ihr auch egal. Sie sah niemanden. Weder Verian, noch Leireth, noch Imenia, oder die zwei Menschen.

 &#8222;Wo sind die anderen?", verlangte sie zu wissen, und nun drang die Panik wirklich in ihre Stimme.

 Dairean hob die Hände. &#8222;Ylaria, hör auf dich aufzuregen. Du bist schwer verwunden. Es hat eine Menge Mühe gekostet, dich hierher zu bringen. Ich hatte dir doch gesagt, es droht ein Sturm. Der ist auch gekommen."

 &#8222;Sag endlich die Wahrheit.. Wo sind die anderen?", sagte sie lauter, ihre Stimme klang schrill. &#8222;Ich will weg von hier", fügte sie sofort nach, noch bevor er etwas sagen konnte. &#8222;Ich will weg.. Bring mich zurück.. Nein.. Bleib hier. Folg' mir nicht."

 Sie drehte sich um, stützte sich auf die Hände, und versuchte wegzukommen von ihm, weg zu krabbeln, aber als sie das Knie des Beines, welches so sehr schmerzte, auf den Boden drückte, schrie sie auf und drehte sich wieder um, umklammerte mit beiden Händen das Knie, wagte nicht, weiter hinabzufahren.. Der Schmerz kochte hoch, loderte in ihr. 

 Dairean seufzte. &#8222;Ich sagte, beweg' dich nicht", fuhr er sie an. &#8222;Ich hatte nichts, um dein Bein zu fixieren, je mehr du dich bewegst, desto mehr machst du kaputt."

 Ylaria biss sich auf die Lippen, und unterdrückt ein Wimmern. Es tat so weh. Längst liefen ihr Tränen über die Wange, die eine warme Spur auf ihrer kühlen Haut hinterliessen. 

 &#8222;Und jetzt hör mir mal zu", fuhr Dairean weiter fort. &#8222;Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung, was mit den anderen ist. Ich hab versucht, meinen Arsch zu retten. Und deinen auch. Sei froh dass du noch lebst."

 Ylaria blickte ihn an und dann zu Boden. &#8222;Du hättest nachschauen können", sagte sie. &#8222;Ja, natürlich.", entgegnete er ironisch. &#8222;Ich schlepp' mich halb kaputt zu der Stelle, an der ein riesig grosser Frostwyrm gegen fünf hoffnungslos unterlegene Menschen und Elfen kämpfen, die es zufälligerweise auch noch auf mich abgesehen haben. Ich bin doch nicht blöd", schnaubte er. 

 Ylaria starrte ihn wütend an. &#8222;Doch, das hättest du tun müssen, weil.. weil.."

 &#8222;Weil was?" Er zog eine Augenbraue hoch.

 &#8222;Ich weiss auch nicht", murmelte sie, und rieb sich über das Gesicht, keuchte leise, als sie eine neue Welle Schmerz traf.

 Dairean seufzte und erhob sich.

 &#8222;Ich hab heute morgen nachgesehen - keine Chance von hier aus etwas zu sehen. Der Sturm hat alles mit einer frischen Schneedecke überzogen, und ich sehe gar nichts mehr. Allerdings auch keinen Frostwyrm", sagte er, während er in der Satteltasche kramte, und dann zu ihr zurückkam und sich wieder neben sie setzte. Er hatte einen kleinen Beutel in der Hand. &#8222;Ich hab keine Medizin oder so, aber nimm das. Es nimmt dir einen Moment die Schmerzen."

 &#8222;Was ist das?", fragte Ylaria misstrauisch.

 &#8222;Das willst du lieber nicht wissen", sagte Dairean, und schüttete eine kleine Menge des Pulvers auf seinen Handrücken. &#8222;Sei froh, solange ich noch etwas davon habe. Es ist fast leer." Mit diesen Worten nahm er den Bändel, der den Beutel zusammenhielt, in den Mund, damit er eine Hand frei hatte, um ihren Kopf etwas hochzuheben. Fast schon zärtlich mutete die Berührung an, mit der er ihren Kopf etwas hochhob und ihr das Pulver auf dem Handrücken nahe an die Nase hielt. &#8222;Schnupf'", befahl er.

 Sie zog die Luft durch die Nase ein, und wollte sofort husten. Das Pulver brannte in ihrer Nasenschleimhaut, verstopfte ihre Atemwege und lief in ihren Rachen. Sofort wollte sie es loswerden, schnäuzen, doch Dairean hielt sie ihr zu, unnachgiebig und unerbittlich.

 Erneut schossen ihr Tränen in die Augen und sie wimmerte. &#8222;Nicht.. au.. hör auf.."

 &#8222;Glaub mir, 's ist besser so", murmelte Dairean. 

 Es kam Ylaria wie eine Ewigkeit vor, bis er ihren Kopf losliess. Sie schniefte, und er beugte sich über sie, wischte ihr mit einem Finger eine Träne weg. &#8222;Schlaf jetzt", sagte er. Ylaria wollte etwas erwidern, doch ihr sanken die Lider zu.


_Irgendwo westlich der Front der Legion_

 &#8222;Immer noch keine Spur, Arkanist", erstattete einer der ihr fremden Elfen Tyballin Bericht. Sie waren aus geschwärmt, und hatten versucht, unter dem Neuschnee des Sturms die Spuren des gestrigen Kampfes wieder zu finden. Erfolglos. Nur per Zufall waren sie auf einen der Greifenkadaver gestossen, weil sie mit dem Stab in einem der kleineren Hügel herum gestochert hatte. Imenia nahm an, es war Lorethiels, doch sicher konnte sie sich nicht sein. Die Satteltaschen waren &#8211; wie am Vortag &#8211; noch immer leer.

 Sie blinzelte. Noch immer hielt sie die Müdigkeit und die Erschöpfung vom Vortage fest in ihren Krallen.

 Leireth und Verian bewegten sich agiler und flinker, gerade Verian schien aus einem unerschöpflichem Vorrat Energie zu schöpfen, und durchsucht eine Schneewehe nach der anderen. Seine Haare waren zerzaust, seine Schuhe und Hosen feucht vom Neuschnee. Er rief immer wieder Ylarias Namen, doch er bekam keine Antwort. Manchmal schmelzte er den Schnee mit einem Hauch Feuermagie weg.

 &#8222;Weitersuchen", befahl Tyballin. &#8222;Versuchen wir zu rekonstruieren, wo der Frostwyrm entlang geflogen ist, so finden wir sie vielleicht. Fangen wir an bei der Front" 

 &#8222;Aye, Sire", schallte es ihm entgegen. 

 Imenia seufzte und bestieg ihren Greifen wieder. &#8222;Auf ein weiteres", murmelte sie. Eigentlich wollte sie nur schlafen.


_Mittags in der Schlucht_

 Daireans Blick ruhte auf Ylaria, die mit offenen Augen da lag, ein seliges Lächeln auf dem Gesicht. Die zweite Portion Blutdistelpulver hatte sie nicht lange schlafen geschickt, allerdings war ihr Aufwachen weitaus sanfter gewesen, als die vorherigen zwei Male. Sie schwebte wohl irgendwo zwischen Illusion und der Realität, in irgendwelchen Träumen und schmerzlos. Dairean seufzte und stand auf. Es waren erst wenige Minuten vergangen, seit er sich gesetzt hatte, aber die Kälte war bereits so sehr in seine Kleidung eingedrungen, dass er sie kaum aushielt. 

 Er konnte in der Höhle nur ganz knapp stehen, und so nahm er seinen Pfad wieder aus. Er drehte eine Runde nach Runde in der Höhle, während er sich den Kopf über die ausweglose Situation zerbrach, in der er sich befand. Sie sich befanden.

 Phönix wimmerte aus der Ecke der Höhle, bewegte sich aber kein bisschen. Dairean blickte zu seinem treuen Flugtier und es gab ihm einen Stich ins Herzen. Er hatte nichts für sein treues Reittier, nicht einmal Wasser, geschweige denn von Nahrung. In der Nacht war Phönix ein oder zweimal zum Eingang gekrochen und hatte am Schnee geleckt.

 &#8222;Phönix.. Nicht einmal für uns habe ich zu essen." Er fluchte leise und rieb sich durch die Haare. Sein eigener gähnend leerer Magen und das brennende Gefühl in seiner Kehle erinnerten ihn, dass er selber kaum noch Nahrung hatte. Eine Ration war noch in der Satteltasche, doch Dairean wollte sie so lang wie möglich sparen.

 Er hielt in seinem Schritt inne und seufzte erneut. Er musste jetzt noch einmal raus aus der Höhle, um zu sehen, wo genau er sich befand, und ob es in der Nähe irgendwie Hilfe gab. 

 Dairean schlüpfte aus dem Höhleneingang. Ein bisschen Schnee fiel ihm in den Nacken und sofort schlotterte er, ballte eine Faust und knurrte. Die Kälte verschaffte ihm einen Energieschub, und mit wenigen schritten erklomm er den Aufgang, und kam oben an der Schlucht zu stehen, mit schweren Atemzügen holte er tief Luft.

 Dann hob er den Blick. 

 Vor ihm war nur weite, endlose weisse Wüste. Er konnte die Umrisse der Gebirgszüge ausmachen, er sah die Silhouette des Wyrmruhtempels, aber beide schienen so endlos weit weg. Kilometer um Kilometer unberechenbarer Neuschnee zwischen ihm und jeglicher Zivilisation.

 Er tat probeweise ein paar Schritte, und versank sofort bis zu den Knien im Schnee. Jeder Schritt kostete ihn grosse Mühe, und er schaffte kaum 10 Schritt, bevor er erschöpft innehalten musste.

 Er spürte neben der körperlichen Schwäche auch bereits, wie der Entzug ihn wieder langsam in seinen Griff bekam. Die Kopfschmerzen, das Zittern.. Der Entzug vom Pulver kam dieses Mal schneller, schlug härter ein, doch er verbot sich den Gedanken an die letzte Prise, die sich noch im Beutel befand. Sie war nicht für ihn. Und er war sich sicher, dass es sinnvoller wäre, sie Ylaria zu geben. Einer Frau beim Sterben zusehen war sicherlich noch unangenehmer, wenn sie dabei schreien würde wegen den Schmerzen.

 < Und sie wird sterben. Ich schaffe es niemals, mit ihr auf dem Rücken so weit zu gehen. >, dachte er. Er verkrampfte sich etwas, holte tief Luft. Seine Brust wurde ihm eng. Er wusste nicht einmal, ob er es allein schaffen würde, so weit durch den Schnee zu stapfen, geschweige denn, ob er sie einfach da liegen lassen könnte. &#8222;Natürlich kann ich das", sagte er laut, doch es war eine Lüge. Er wollte es sich nicht eingestehen, aber bereits in dem Moment, als er sie mitgenommen hatte, anstatt sich selber in Sicherheit zu bringen, war ihr Schicksal enger an seines geknüpft, als er es gewollt hatte.

 Erneut ballte er die Faust und blickte sich um.

 Ihre einzige Hoffnung war, dass sich jemand auf der Suche nach ihm oder ihr oder dem Griff in ihre Nähe bewegte. Doch selbst dann würde man sie unten in der Höhle nicht vermuten. Allerdings konnte er nicht ständig hier oben sitzen, er würde erfrieren.

 Sein Blick fiel auf einen alten, knorrigen Baum, der sich auf der anderen Seite der Schlucht, nur wenige Meter von ihm gegenüber befand. Nur noch wenige nackte kahle Äste zierten das Skelett des Baumes. Er musste längst tot sein. 

 Das war ihre letzte Chance. Er musste irgendetwas an diesen Baum binden, dann.. würde man sie eher finden.

 Er stapfte die 10 Schritte wieder zurück, rutschte den Abhang hinunter und betrat die Höhle. Zuerst dachte er an den Umhang, dann entschied er sich anders, und griff nach Phönix Sattel, der nutzlos in einer Ecke lag. Der Umhang wärmte wenigstens. Den Sattel würde er kaum mehr brauchen.

 Er verliess die Höhle mitsamt seiner Last wieder.


_abends in der Feste Wintergarde_

 Neben Verian liess sich jemand auf die Bank fallen. Ein warmer Arm legte sich um seine Schultern. Er blickte zur Seite. Leireth hatte sich neben ihn gesetzt. &#8222;Verian", sagte sie leise und strich mit der anderen Hand über seine Wange. &#8222;Es gibt etwas zu essen und warmen Tee", fügte sie hinzu. &#8222;Kommst du?"

 Verian seufzte. &#8222;Ich will nicht.. Hab' keinen Hunger."

 &#8222;Nun komm schon. Du hast seit gestern Abend nichts mehr gegessen. Denk bloss nicht, das ist mir entgangen."

 &#8222;Ich.. bin nicht hungrig."

 &#8222;Ist es wegen Ylaria?", fragte Leireth. &#8222;Ich bin sicher, es geht ihr gut."

 &#8222;Wie kannst du das sagen?", fuhr Verian sie an und stand auf. Sie tat es ihm gleich und versuchte ihm die Hand auf den Arm zu legen. &#8222;Sie ist da draussen, und es hat gestürmt, und es gibt gar keine Unterschlupfmöglichkeiten, und.. Verflucht, Leireth, sie ist ganz allein!" Er konnte es nicht verhindern, dass seine Stimme laut klang und die Schankstube füllte. Nur wenige Soldaten hockten nach Dienstende noch in einer Ecke, hielten sich von den Silberbundlern fern, die an einem Tisch in der Mitte sassen, während Verian die Bank beim Feuer vorgezogen hatte. 

 &#8222;Ich weiss, Verian, es tut mir ja auch leid, aber .. es nützt niemandem etwas, wenn du nichts isst, oder?"

 Verian seufzte erneut. &#8222;Na gut", sagte er und trottete zum Tisch.

 Brionna blickte ihn mitfühlend an. &#8222;Das Licht ist bei Madame Silbersang, ich bin mir sicher", versuchte sie ihn zu trösten. 

 Arkanist Tyballin war nicht zugegen, wohl aber Imenia. Die fünf Silberbundler, die Tyballin mitgebracht hatte, sassen auch für sich am Tisch neben den Expeditionsmitgliedern, und verzehrten gerade ihr Abendessen. Sie hatten noch länger nach den Vermissten Ausschau gehalten.

 Auf dem Tisch standen Schüsseln, ein grosser Pott Suppe war in der Mitte aufgebaut, auf einer Platte befand sich Wurst und Speck. Verian liess sich etwas Suppe in die Schüssel schöpfen, und griff widerwillig nach dem Löffel. Leireth liess sich neben ihm nieder, und lehnte sich sofort etwas an ihn.

 &#8222;Connell geht es auch schon besser", sagte Brionna und lächelte ihn an. &#8222;Das Licht ist gut und weise. Ich bin sicher, es wird auch über Madame Silbersang scheinen. Wir sollten ein Gebet sprechen."

 &#8222;Ich bin sicher, ihr meint es gut mit mir, Tallys", entgegnete Verian. &#8222;Aber ich glaub nicht, dass mir das jetzt hilft. Meine beste Freundin ist da draussen, und ist wohl schon tot und ich kann nichts dagegen tun, ausser hier sitzen. Ich.."

 &#8222;Das dürft ihr nicht denken, Himmelswispern", fuhr ihn Imenia an. Er blickte sie an. Sie war bleich und gezeichnet von den Anstrengungen. &#8222;Das Licht bewahre, dass sie tot ist. Dann haben wir ein riesiges Problem."

 &#8222;Ach ja.. ein Problem..? Ist das die einzige Sorge, die ihr habt? Dass ihr eine weitere Leiche zu verbuchen habt?", ätzte er. Er konnte sich nicht zurückhalten.

 Imenia hob die Hände. &#8222;Wie denkt ihr nur von mir? Natürlich nicht. Ich schätze Ylaria sehr, und das wisst ihr genau. Ich habe nur etwas mehr Vertrauen in ihre Fähigkeiten, als ihr es habt."

 &#8222;Ich habe auch Vertrauen in ihre Fähigkeiten, aber.. der Spion ist auch noch da draussen, und.." Er beendete den Satz nicht, schüttelte nur den Kopf und legte den Löffel beiseite. Er musste nicht laut aussprechen, was er dachte, denn alle hatten denselben Gedanken. Imenia hatte durchblicken lassen, dass jemand Lorethiels Ableben etwas beschleunigt hatte. Was, wenn dieser Jemand das auch bei Ylaria getan hatte?

 &#8222;Verian, wir hätten ihre Leiche gefunden, wenn dieser dreckige Abschaum ihr etwas angetan hätte", sagte Leireth, und strich ihm über den Oberschenkel. Es sollte wohl beruhigend wirken, aber er spürte die Berührung kaum. 

 &#8222;Darf ich mich zurückziehen?", fragte er in Imenias Richtung. 

 &#8222;Natürlich. Geruhsamen Schlaf. Morgen suchen wir weiter." 

 Verian nickte, salutierte und verliess die Gaststube dann. Leireth folgte ihm schweigend. Als er sein Zimmer betrat, schlüpfte sie ebenfalls durch die Tür, und umarmte ihn. ER wollte etwas sagen, doch sie legte ihm den Finger auf die Lippen. &#8222;Sschh", murmelte sie und lächelte ihn an. < Noch vor wenigen Tagen wäre ich so glücklich gewesen, wenn ihr Lächeln auch nur einmal mir gegolten hatte, doch nun als es mir gilt, kann ich kaum denken vor Sorge >, dachte er, als sie ihn entkleidete und ihn dann mit sich auf das Bett zog. < Welche Ironie >, fuhr es ihm noch durch den Kopf, ehe er sich Leireth zu wandte, um in ihren Armen zumindest für ein paar Stunden zu vergessen, was ihn quälte.


_abends in der Schlucht_

 &#8222;Verrate mir eines, Dairean." Ihre Stimme drang an seine Ohren, doch er öffnete die Augen nicht. Er war zu erschöpft.

 &#8222;Mmh?", murmelte er. 

 &#8222;Warum hast du mich gerettet?"

 Einen Moment lang antwortete er nicht. Dann blickte er sie doch an, aus dunkel umrahmten Augen. 

 &#8222;Ich..", setzte er an. Dann schüttelte er den Kopf.

 &#8222;Was.. du hast dir also nichts dabei gedacht?". Sie zog eine Augenbraue hoch.

 &#8222;Nein, natürlich nicht", fuhr er sie an. 

 &#8222;Also?"

 &#8222;Ich weiss es nicht.", murmelte er.

 &#8222;Wie du weisst es nicht? Willst du mich veralbern?"

 &#8222;Nein, will ich nicht. Ich will es wirklich nicht."

 Von der Ecke, aus der Phönix lag, kam ein leichtes Kreischen. &#8222;Schhh Phönix", murmelte Dairean. &#8222;Ich weiss es nicht.. Ich schätze, ich konnte dich einfach nicht so da liegen lassen", sagte er dann.

 &#8222;Warum?", wollte sie wissen.

 &#8222;Darum", sagte Dairean. 

 &#8222;Aber du musst doch eine Erklärung haben, dass du.." 

 Er fuhr ihr ins Wort. &#8222;Sei still und spar' dir deine Energie."

 &#8222;Sparen.. wofür denn.. Wir werden hier sterben.."

 &#8222;Das werden wir nicht. Rettung wird kommen", murmelte er. Seine Stimme klang erschöpft.

 &#8222;Natürlich", fuhr sie ihn an. &#8222;Und ich bin ein Troll. "

 Dairean schmunzelte. Seine Lippen waren ausgetrocknet und rissig.

 &#8222;Nein, wir werden sterben. Ich werd' hier sterben, und das letzte, was ich gesehen haben werde, wird ein blutelfischer Spion sein", stöhnte sie.

 &#8222;Als ob das etwas Schlimmes wäre.. Zählt denn nur mein Volk?"

 &#8222;Du bist ein Verräter, natürlich zählt das."

 Dairean seufzte. &#8222;Wollen wir wirklich darüber diskutieren?", fragte er. 

 &#8222;Nein.. nein. Nicht wirklich.", musste sie zugeben.

 &#8222;Na dann denk nicht drüber nach, schlaf' einfach."

 &#8222;Schlaf du mal bei diesen Schmerzen", murmelte sie und blickte ihn an. &#8222;Du hast nicht noch.. von dem.. Pulver?"

 Dairean entgegnete den Blick und nickte. 


XXXX​


----------



## Alux (23. August 2011)

Die Situation spitzt sich zu... 

Die arme Ylaria muss verdammt große Schmerzen leiden, aber wenn ich den ersten Absatz von "Mittags in der Schlucht" lese, will ich auch Blutdistelpulver haben.


----------



## Melian (24. August 2011)

_OoC: Ich erschlag euch heut emit einem 30k-Zeichen Monster - das ist das längste Kapitel überhaupt. Ich hoffe, es macht Spass _

_----
_
_Irgendwann in der Nacht_

 Ein wehleidiges, fast tonloses Kreischen weckte ihn aus seinem Halbschlaf. Es kam von Phönix. &#8222;Schh", murmelte er, und rieb sich die Augen. Erneut jammerte das Tier, dann hörte Dairean nichts mehr. &#8222;Phönix?", fragte er in die Stille. 

 Es war ihm klar, was das bedeutete, aber er wollte es nicht akzeptieren. Er erhob sich von seiner sitzenden Position und kroch in die Ecke, in der der Drachenfalke gelegen hatte. &#8222;Phönix", murmelte er. Er wollte mehr sagen, aber keine Worte kamen ihm in den Sinn. Für ihn war Phönix mehr gewesen als nur ein Tier. Treu und tapfer hatte er alles mitgemacht, was Dairean erlebt hatte.

 Nichts mehr war zu spüren. Der Drachenfalke lebte nicht mehr. Es war kein Wunder. Die Kälte war zu viel gewesen für einen an Sonne aus Quel'thalas gewöhnten Falken.

 Dairean strich einmal über den Leib des Drachenfalken. Er musste leer schlucken. 

 &#8222;Dairean?", drang Ylarias Stimme an sein Ohr, doch er antwortete nicht. Er kam sich lächerlich vor, dass Phönix' Tod ihn so mitnahm. Ein Drachenfalke hatte nur eine begrenzte Lebensspanne, irgendwann wäre es sowieso so weit gewesen. < Aber nicht so! >, ging es durch seine Gedanken, dann erhob er sich. In diesem Moment erfüllte ein Knistern die Luft, und ein hell flackerndes Licht erschien in Ylarias Händen. &#8222;Da.. Dai..rean?", fragte sie erneut und ihre Stimme zitterte dabei. Sie bemühte sich wohl, dass er ihr Zähneklappern nicht auch vernahm.

 Dairean drehte sich zu ihr. &#8222;Verfluchte Expedition", kam es ihm laut über die Lippen, und er stapfte wieder zurück zu dem Ort, wo Ylaria mittlerweile wieder sass. &#8222;Verfluchte, verdammte Expedition."

 Ylaria blickte ihn an. Ihre Lippen waren dunkel gefärbt, doch im Schein des magischen Feuers konnte er die genaue Farbe nicht ausmachen. Er vermutete, dass sie bläulich waren. Sie zitterte leicht.

 &#8222;Dein. F.. Falke?" 

 &#8222;Ja", erwiederte er knapp. &#8222;Phönix ist tot. War zu erwarten."

 &#8222;T.. tut.. mir.. l.. leid.." Jedes Wort aus ihrem Mund offenbarte er, wie sehr sie mittlerweile unter der Kälte litt.

 &#8222;Lösch das Licht, das strengt dich nur an", erwiderte er unwirsch und setzte sich neben sie. Sie gehorchte ihm nicht sofort, sondern blickte ihn an.

 &#8222;Schau mich nicht so an", murmelte er, 

 &#8222;D.. das t.. tue ich g..gar nicht", empörte sie sich und abrupt erlosch das magische Feuer, sie sassen wieder im Dunkeln.

 Einige Momente lang herrschte Stille.

 &#8222;Du frierst", stellte Dairean fest.

 &#8222;W.. wundert.. dich.. das?", entgegnete sie. Sie versuchte jedes Wort klar und deutlich auszusprechen. Wie wenn es noch nötig gewesen wäre, ihmn gegenüber Stärke zu zeigen. Wie wenn er nicht gewusst hätte, dass es eisigkalt war, und dass sie nahe dran war, zu erfrie.. Dairean dachte den Gedanken nicht zu Ende, sondern biss sich hart auf die Lippen.

 &#8222;Ich wärme dich", entschied er.

 &#8222;Das.. ist.. nicht.. notwendig", fuhr sie ihn an. Ein Rascheln kündete davon, dass sie sich wieder auf den Umhang gelegt hatte. 

 &#8222;Sei nicht töricht." Dairean starrte an die Höhlenwand. Warum war sie bloss so stur? Er bekam keine Antwort, stattdessen hörte er ihre Zähne klappern.

 < Sture Hochelfe >, dachte er. 


 Ihr Schweigen dauerte nur wenige minuten. 

 &#8222;Dai.. rean?", fragte sie leise.

 &#8222;Ja?"

 &#8222;M.. mnir ist.. so.. kalt.. es schmerzt. K.. könntest du.. vielleicht.."


 &#8222;Natürlich", murmelte er. Üblicherweise hätte er jetzt einen Scherz gemacht, oder sie damit aufgezogen, wie schnell sie ihre Meinung änderte. Aber es war nicht üblicherweise. Die Satteltasche lag direkt neben ihm, und er zog sie mit sich, als er die kurze Distanz zu Ylaria rutschte. 

 Ganz sachte hob er ihren Kopf hoch und zog sie dann unter den Schultern in eine halb aufrecht sitzende Position, lehnte sie an seine Brust. Den Umhang wandelte er zu einer Decke um, und legte ihn über sie und ihn. 

 &#8222;Ich habe noch etwas Pulver.. nur wenig.. Es wird dich nicht schlafen schicken, aber dir etwas den Schmerz nehmen."

 Sie nickte nur, und liess zu, dass er ihr etwas Pulver ins Zahnfleisch rieb. Die letzte Portion. Er warf das Säcken zur Seite.

 Draussen zog ein eisiger Wind durch die Schlucht, und fuhr irgendwo in der Höhle schaurig heulend durch eine Vertiefung, eine Senke oder ein Loch. Dairean legte die Hände auf ihren Bauch, und schloss die Augen wieder, lauschte ihrem Atem, der so flüchtig war, wie eine Schneeflocke an einem Sommertag.


_Frühmorgens, etwas südlich der Kristallschlucht_

 &#8222;Los, beeilt euch", befahl Magister Jorith Hathorel seinen Leuten. Er hatte ganze sieben Sonnenhäscher von ihren Posten abziehen können. Der Erzmagier war einverstanden gewesen mit seinen Plänen, und so waren sie nur einen halben Tag nach der Gruppe von Tyballin auf dem Landeplatz von Dalaran in die Lüfte gestiegen. Der schwere Sturm hatte sie einen Vierteltag gekostet. Nur dank der guten Schutzschilde, die sie gemeinsam errichtet hatten, waren ihre Zelte relativ unbeschädigt geblieben, und es gab keine Erfrierungen oder Verletzungen zu beklagen. Dennoch war er ungeduldig. Nach der Drohung, die er von Feuerblüte bekommen hatte, war ihm klar, dass Dairean wirklich enttarnt worden war. Die Nachricht würde also nicht erst durch Tyballin überbracht werden, den Hathorel bereits bei der Gruppe vermutete. 

 Er rechnete jeden Moment mit einem Zusammentreffen, und so trieb er seine Leute zu nboch mehr Eile an.

 &#8222;Beeilt euch", wiederholte er sich. &#8222;Laut meinen Berechnungen könnten wir jederzeit auf sie stossen, es kann aber auch sein, dass sie einen anderen Weg genommen haben. Packt ein, wir müssen uns beeilen."

 &#8222;Ja Sire", schallte es ihm von einer Ecke zusammen.

 Nur wenige Momente später waren auch die letzten Zelte zusammen geräumt, und die sieben Sonnenhäscher sassen auf ihren Windreitern. Sie hatten nicht genügend Drachenfalken gehabt, obwohl Hathorel diese Reittiere den stinkenden Fluglöwen der Orcs bei weitem bevorzugte. 

 &#8222;Haltet die Augen offen!", befahl er. &#8222;Abflug!"

 Acht Windreiter erhoben sich mit diversen Brülllauten und mächtigen Sätzen in die Luft, und flatterten in die sonnenbeschienene Weite in der Drachenöde.


_Vormittag &#8211; Feste Wintergarde, auf dem Hof vor dem Gasthaus_

 &#8222;Seid ihr bereit?", fragte Tyballin die Quel'dorei, die vor ihm standen, ein jeder vor dem ihm zugewiesenen Greifen. Ein Vorteil der Feste war es, dass sie ihre Greife längst hatten eintauschen können, so dass sie ihre Suche am vorherigen und am heutigen Tage mit frischen, ausgeruhten Greifen starten konnten. 

 &#8222;Ja, das sind wir", antwortete Imenia stellvertretend für alle. 

 &#8222;Gut. Dann setzt euch auf eure Greifen. Wir werden heute ein letztes Mal nach der Vermissten suchen."

 Imenia nickte und setzte sich auf ihren Greifen, Himmelsflamme und die zwei Silberbundler von seinem hergebrachten Trupp taten es ihr nach.

 &#8222;Himmelswispern, worauf wartet ihr?", fragte er Verian, der ihn anstarrte, und keinerlei Anstalten machte, seinem Befehl folge zu leisten.

 &#8222;Sire", sagte dieser, &#8222;verzeiht, aber ich glaube ich habe mich verhört. Sagtet ihr gerade 'ein letztes Mal'? Ich bin sicher, ich muss mich geirrt haben."

 Tyballin musterte den Magier in seiner für den Silberbund typischen Tracht, die nach der längeren Expedition nun schon etwas ramponiert wirkte. Sein Haar war zerzaust, und dicke, dunkle Ränder umrahmten seine Augen.

 &#8222;Wir müssen zurückkehren", sagte Tyballin schlicht. 

 &#8222;Sire, wir können doch nicht einfach die Suche abbrechen", brauste Verian auf, und trat einen Schritt nach vorne, zog den Greifen somit an den Zügeln mit sich.

 &#8222;Und ob wir das könne.n Wir werden sie heute nämlich finden. Ansonsten hat das keinen Zweck mehr", entgegnete Tyballin. &#8222;Und wenn ihr das nicht begreift, dann seid ihr töricht."

 &#8222;Ich bin nicht töricht!", wagte der Narr ihm immer noch entgegenzusetzen.

 Tyballin zog eine Augenbraue hoch und stieg wieder vom Greif, baute sich vor Verian auf, obwohl der etwas grösser war als er. &#8222;Doch, das seid ihr, Himmelswispern. Und ihr seid nicht diszipliniert. Sollten wir Silbersang nicht finden, dann ist das bedauerlich, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass es eine Verschwendung wäre, weiter nach ihr zu suchen. Seht euch doch einmal um!" Tyballin machte eine grosse Handgeste.

 &#8222;Ihr wisst so gut wie ich, dass diese eisige Wüste hier niemandem länger als einen Tag Überlebenschancen bietet, gerade ohne Vorräte oder Rückzugsort."

 &#8222;Sie.. könnte sich.. in den Tempel.. gerettet haben", erwiderte Verian, wirkte aber schon deutlich eingeschüchterter.

 &#8222;Denkt ihr, ich würde das nicht kontrollieren? Drei der Silberbundler, die ich hergebracht habe, sind doch längst schon auf Kontrollflügen. Wir versuchen auch Informationen zu bekommen, ob sie es womöglich in eines der Hordenlager geschafft hat."

 &#8222;Horden.. lager?"

 &#8222;Ja, falls es in euren grossen Kopf passt: Südlich dieses Gebirges befindet sich das Lager Gallgrimm, es gehört den Verlassenen."

 &#8222;Die hätten sie doch längst schon getötet."

 &#8222;Wenn sie klug ist, hat sie sich als Blutelfe ausgegeben, dann geschieht ihr nichts. Und nun hört auf, weiter zu diskutieren. Jede Sekunde, die ihr hier verschwendet, geht von der Suchzeit nach eurer Freundin um. Habt ihr das verstanden, Himmelswispern?"

 Der Angesprochene starrte ihn immer noch an. Eine Hand war zur Faust geballt.

 &#8222;Verian", sagte Himmelsflamme, die leise hinter ihn getreten war. &#8222;Komm schon.. Wir müssen sie jetzt suchen." Dabei zog sie an seiner Hand. 

 Er gehorchte langsam, und liess sich von ihr zu seinem Greifen führen.

 Tyballin warf Imenia einen vernichtenden Blick zu. Sie schaute nur zu Boden.

 &#8222;Aufbruch", befahl er.

 Sein Greif machte einen Satz, und erhob sich dann in die Lüfte.

 Er konnte die Sorgen des Elfen ja nachvollziehen, aber er musste Prioritäten setzen, schliesslich hatte er sich vor Windläufer zu verantworten. Und die würde überhaupt nicht erfreut sein vom Verlauf dieser Expedition. Bereits jetzt dauerte sie zu lange, und verschlang zu viele elfische Ressourcen, die eigentlich an anderen Orten viel dringender gebraucht wurden. Dabei war es nur eine Reise gewesen, um Informationen zu bekommen. Etwas, was eigentlich Routine sein sollte.

 Während er die Gruppe aus dem Gebirge und der Feste hinausführte, und sie gen Süden lenkte, verfluchte sich selber, dass er so verblendet gewesen war, und den Späher nicht besser geprüft hatte. Dann wäre es gar nie soweit gekommen.


_Mittags in der Schlucht_

 &#8222;Dairean", murmelte Ylaria. Die Sonne war längst schon aufgegangen, mutmasste sie, denn die Höhle war in einen schummrigen Lichtschimmer getaucht, gerade genug, um die Höhle etwas zu erhellen. Der Schnee liess nicht viel durch, aber noch war Dairean nicht aufgestanden, um den Zugang zu verbreiten.

 Sie war erst vor wenigen Minuten wieder aufgewacht, doch bereute es jetzt schon. Ihr Bein pochte und zerrte an ihr, ihr Magen knurrte, und in ihrer Kehle war es trocken. Wenigstens war ihr etwas wärmer, auch wenn sie tunlichst ausblendete, warum dem so war.

 &#8222;Dairean?", fragte sie, etwas lauter. 

 &#8222;Bin da", kam die Antwort. 

 &#8222;Hast du.." Sie räusperte sich, und setzte noch einmal an. &#8222;Wir haben nichts zu essen, hm?" Wenigstens klapperten ihre Zähne nicht mehr, als wäre sie ein Skelett. Die Frage war dennoch bescheuert. Natürlich hatten sie nichts zu essen. Die letzte kleine Ration Nüsse, die Dairean aus der Satteltasche gefischt hatte, hatte sie bereits verdrückt. Alles zusammen. Für ihn war nichts übrig geblieben.

 &#8222;Nein, haben wir nicht", sagte er. Seine Stimme klang müde. 

 Sie drehte den Kopf nicht, denn sie wusste, dass er es wohl sein musste. Irgendwann in der Nacht hatte er sie zu sich gezogen, damit sie es wärmer hatte. Sie hatte geschlafen.

 &#8222;Bist du müde?", fragte sie, und erneut ärgerte sie sich. Auch diese Frage w2ar unsinnig. Ihr Kopf fühlte sich an, als würde kein Blut durch die Adern fliessen, sondern träger, dickflüssiger Honig. &#8222;Mmh.. Honig", murmelte sie, bevor sie realisierte, dass sie es nicht nur gedacht hatte, sondern ausgesprochen."

 &#8222;Honig? Wie kommst du jetzt auf Honig?" sie dachte ein leichtes Schmunzeln aus seinen Worten zu hören.

 &#8222;Ich.. habe nur gerade gedacht, was ich gerne essen würde." Ihr Gesicht färbte sich etwas rötlich.

 &#8222;Und was?"

 &#8222;Ein.. dickes Stück Brot, mit frischer Butter und Honig", flüsterte sie. Sie spürte, wie sein Daumen über ihren Bauch fuhr, doch wehrte sie sich.

 &#8222;Mh.. das klingt lecker", antwortet er.


 Einen Moment lang schwiegen sie, doch Ylaria hielt die Stille nicht aus. Das hatte sie schon oft an sich beobachtet, zuletzt auch auf der Expedition. Manchmal verfluchte sie diese Eigenschaft von ihr. Schweigen war wie eine Leere, die sie füllen musste. Sie hielt Leere nicht aus. Sie machte ihr Angst.

 &#8222;Dairean?", fragte sie leise. Er brummte nur. &#8222;Denkst du.. das wir.. hier sterben werden?"

 &#8222;Du solltest nicht drüber nachdenken", entgegnete er nach einigen Atemzügen.

 &#8222;Ich .. wie soll ich nicht darüber nachdenken? Weil.. es ist.." Sie seufzte.

 Dairean hob eine Hand. &#8222;Möglich ist es", sagte er dann nüchtern. &#8222;Wir kommen hier nicht weg."

 &#8222;Falsch", murmelte sie. &#8222;Du kommst mit mir hier nicht weg."

 Erneut brummte er. 

 &#8222;Du solltest ohne mich gehen", sagte sie schliesslich. Sie drehte den Kopf an seiner Brust etwas, um zu ihm hochzuschauen. 

 Sein Blick ging an die gegenüberliegende Wand. An seinem Kinn hatten sich einige Stoppeln gebildet, wohl dort, wo er den Bartwuchs einschränkte. Sie hob die Hand und strich darüber. 

 &#8222;Ich mein's ernst. Du solltest ohne mich gehen. Dann überlebt wenigstens einer von uns." Sie war sich nicht sicher, ob sie es ernst meinte. Langsam blickte er zu ihr. 

 &#8222;Nein", sagte er dann schlicht.
&#8222;Warum nicht?", fragte sie. Ihr Atem hatte sich etwas beschleunigt und sie blickte wieder von ihm weg. Albern war sie, albern. Hier, im Angesicht des drohenden Todes, der Schmerzen, die sie erlitt, des Hungers, des Dursts.. Hier in diesem elenden Moment, weitab von jeder Zivilisation, gefangen in einer dreckigen Höhle mit einem Drachenfalkenkadaver in irgendeiner Ecke, mit zerschlissener Ausrüstung und der Ungewissheit, ob sie überhaupt überleben würde, und ob sie nicht ein Bein verlieren würde.. fragte sie sich tatsächlich, ob Dairean sie vielleicht doch mehr mochte, als er zugeben wollte. < Du bist eine verdammte Närrin >, schalt sie sich selbst und schloss die Augen. Sie hoffte, Dairean hätte ihre Frage überhört, für die sie am liebsten im Mahlstrom versunken wäre. Und tatsächlich antwortete Dairean eine Weile lang nicht. Sie spürte nur aufgrund des Daumens, der über ihren Bauch strich, dass er nicht wieder eingeschlafen war. 

 &#8222;Wär doch sinnlos, wenn ich dich jetzt liegenlassen würd', wo ich dich doch schon her geschleppt hab", sagte er schliesslich.

 &#8222;Ach, also muss es Sinn machen, mich liegenzulassen", ätzte sie. Sie war wirklich albern, auf eine andere Antwort gehofft zu haben.

 &#8222;Nein, muss es nicht. Ich werde dich nämlich nicht liegenlassen", sagte er, immer noch ruhig.

 &#8222;Wie gnädig", murmelte sie.

 &#8222;Ich kann es nicht."

 &#8222;Du kannst es nicht?" Ihre stimme klang wieder normal, einigermassen überrascht. &#8222;Warum? Hast du dich auch verletzt?"

 Dairean schmunzelte. &#8222;Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich kann es nur nicht."

 &#8222;Das verstehe ich nicht.. Warum kannst du es nicht?"

 &#8222;Ich glaube nicht, dass wir im Angesicht des drohenden Todes über solche Dinge reden sollten", wich er ihr aus. 

 &#8222;Oh doch.. Gerade im Angesicht des drohenden Todes sollte man das. Auch wenn's mit einem.. Blutelf ist."

 &#8222;Tut mir leid, dass ich gerade keinen Ersatz für mich bieten kann", sagte er trocken. &#8222;Ich kann dich auch wieder loslassen, wenn es dich so sehr ekelt, dass ich ein Sin'dorei bin."

 &#8222;Nein.. ich meine.. Es.. tut mir leid, ich hab das nicht so gemeint, ich meinte nur.. ich.." Sie wurde erneut etwas rot. 

 Er zog eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Ach?"

 &#8222;Ich.. hätte nur nie gerechnet.. mit.. einem Blutelfen.. ich weiss nicht.."

 &#8222;Ylaria, vergiss nicht. Eigentlich sind wir dasselbe Volk."

 &#8222;Das weiss ich, nur seid ihr die Verräter."

 Ein leises Lachen liess sie ihren Mund verziehen. 

 &#8222;Verräter?.. Oh je, müssen wir dies noch einmal durchkauen? Leireths Parolen am Lagerfeuer vor einigen Tagen haben mir eigentlich gereicht. Verräter sind nicht wir. Verräter war Marschall Garithos. Verräter waren die Menschen, die uns nicht zu Hilfe gekommen waren, als wir sie am nötigsten gebraucht hätten.", ereiferte er sich.

 &#8222;Das ist nicht wahr. Garithos hat .. nur nicht geholfen, weil Kael'thas zu dem Zeitpunkt schon korrupt war.."

 &#8222;Ach.. Erzählt man euch das?", höhnte Dairean. &#8222;Und hinterfragst du nie das, was die Obrigkeit dir sagt?"

 &#8222;Doch.. ich.." Sie brach die Worte ab. Eigentlich hatte sie wirklich nie darüber nachgedacht. &#8222;Ich.."

 &#8222;Du bist auch ein Elf. Du musst den Verlust des Sonnenbrunnens genauso gespürt haben. Du weisst, wie die Auswirkungen waren, wie schrecklich, wie verzehrend", fuhr er fort.

 Sie nickte. Oh ja, sie erinnerte sich sehr gut daran. Es war kaum aushaltbar gewesen.

 &#8222;Kael'thas hat für uns gesorgt, er hat verzweifelt versucht, Verbündete zu suchen. Er ist in seinem Wesen natürlich auch ein Verräter gewesen, aber geboren aus Korruption, Verzweiflung. Er hätte uns das niemals absichtlich angetan. Und für eine Zeit waren wir ja auch von den Leiden befreit. Ihr haltet uns ständig vor, wir hätten wissen sollen, was geschieht, aber wie? Ihr wusstet es ja auch nicht. Und anstatt uns zu helfen und zu vergeben, zu sagen, 'Wegen unseren Fehlern seid ihr noch weiter abgedriftet, es tut uns leid', schlägt die Allianz weiter auf uns ein, und verdreht die Tatsachen." Daireans Stimme klang wütend, und Ylaria duckte sich unweigerlich etwa.s Sie hatte gar keine solche Diskussion lostreten wollen.

 &#8222;Ich.. es tut mir leid, ich wollte nicht.."

 &#8222;Natürlich, du wolltest nicht. Aber das wollt ihr nie. Ihr beschuldigt nur gerne, ihr ach-so-sauberen Quel'dorei. Dabei ist es nur reiner Zufall, dass du nicht zu einer Blutelfe wurdest, Ylaria. Reiner Zufall. Wärst du in Silbermond gewesen, zu dem Zeitpunkt, hättest du auf unseren Prinzen gehört, auf unseren Lordregenten. Du wärst wie ich.. Uns würde kein unsinniger Graben trennen."

 Die letzten Worte aus seinem Mund klangen etwas ruhiger, und er zog eine Hand von ihrem Bauch weg, hob sie hoch, und strich ihr über die Wange. Die Berührung hatte etwas zärtlicheres an sich.

 Ylaria schweig. Sie konnte nichts darauf antworten, selbst wenn sie gewollt hätte. Noch nie hatte sie die Sache aus diesem Blickwinkel gesehen. Aber offensichtlich hatte Dairean mehr Zugang zu allen möglichen Informationen. Kein Wunder, wenn er in beiden Welten wandelte, selbst wenn die eine für ihn nur als Spion zugänglich war.

 &#8222;Dieser ganze Konflikt ist unsinnig", murmelte er. 

 Ihr Herz pochte schneller. Sein Wutausbruch war überraschend gekommen, doch dass es so schnell wieder abgeflaut war, liess sie noch verwirrter zurück. Sie seufzte etwas.

 &#8222;Ich wünschte.. ich.. hätte dich.. früher gekannt", sagte sie leise, und schloss die Augen.

 &#8222;Das wünsche ich mir auch", flüsterte er gegen ihr Ohr.


_Etwas später, einen halben Kilometer von der Schlucht entfernt._

 Tyballin seufzte. Natürlich hatten sie bisher nichts gefunden. Himmelswispern grub sich wie ein Besessener durch den Schnee, während Imenia und Himmelsflamme etwas systematischer vorgingen.

 Er selber blickte sich um. Die anderen zwei Silberbundler hatte er aus geschickt, um die Gegend von oben zu prüfen. Dort, wo sie jetzt standen, hatte es von oben nach einer etwas grösseren, unregelmässigen Schneewehe ausgesehen, also gruben sie jetzt. Es war lächerlich, das wussten alle ausser Himmelswispern. Sie gruben auf reine Vermutungen, die ziemlich sicher falsch waren. Und wofür? Um eine Leiche zu finden. 

 Das glich einer Suche nach einer Silbermünze im goldenen Staatsschatz Silbermonds &#8211; es war genauso unsinnig. 

 Dennoch wollte er Himmelswispern noch einige Zeit lassen. Er hoffte ja selbst, dass Silbersang noch auftauchen würde, oder die Leiche des Spions, oder.. womöglich sogar der Griff. Allerdings sagte ihm sein Verstand, der leider realistisch arbeitete, dass dies eine verlorene Hoffnung war.

 Er kletterte auf den Greifen, und wollte gerade Himmelswispern anweisen, als zwei Dinge passierten.

 &#8222;Da", rief Leireth. Er wandte den Kopf zu ihr, doch sie zeigte nicht etwa auf den Boden, sondern in den Himmel im Norden. Er folgte ihrem Fingerzeig und stöhnte. Auch das noch.. Windreiter.

 Gleichzeitig landete einer der Elfen neben ihm auf dem Greifen. &#8222;Sire, Sire", sagte er atemlos. &#8222;Ich habe etwas gefunden!"

 Alle Augen wandten sich auf ihn. 

 &#8222;Schnell, Aufsitzen. Wir müssen weg hier. Das sind die Sonnenhäscher", befahl er den Anwesenden.

 &#8222;Die.. Sonnenhäscher?"

 &#8222;Stellt keine Fragen. Sie sind es. Los, Methil, führ' uns hin", herrschte er denjenigen an, der die Entdeckung gemacht hat. &#8222;Wir müssen zuerst da sein."

 Natürlich war er sich nicht sicher, ob sie es waren, aber es blieb kaum eine andere Möglichkeit.


Trotz seiner Mahnung, Schnelligkeit walten zu lassen, dauerte es viel zu lange, bis Himmelswispern sich auf seinen Greifen gesetzt hatte. Sie waren nicht weit gekommen, als ihnen vier Windreiter den Flugraum absperrten, und sie notgedrungen landen mussten. &#8222;Es ist gleich hier, Sire", raunte ihm sein Untergebener zu, und deutete in eine Richtung.

 Sie befanden sich nahe einer Schlucht, oder etwas ähnlichem. In einem abgestorbenen Baum an der gegenüberliegenden Klippe war etwas befestigt, golden, rot, glitzernd. Für ein Stück Stoff war es zu klein, es wirkte fast wie ein...

 &#8222;Ein Sattel", sagte Feuerblüte, die neben ihm gelandet war. Die Sonnenhäscher hatten sich als Sonnenhäscher herausgestellt, und hatten sie kreisförmig umzingelt, waren von ihren Windreitern gestiegen. 

 Tyballin musterte seine kleine Schar, die den anderen Elfen unterlegen war, und nahe am Klippenrand eingekesselt war.


 &#8222;So trifft man sich wieder, Melodir", sagte dann eine ihm wohlbekannte Stimme. Ein Elf trat vor, und schlug die Kapuze zurück. Er war in den Farben der Sonnenhäscher gekleidet, und eine Fülle von hellblonden, glatten Haaren kam zum Vorschein. Er blickte Tyballin ernst an, was nichts daran änderte, dass dieser ihn sofort hasserfüllt anstarrte.

 &#8222;Hathorel", zischte er. 

 &#8222;So ist es. Und ich glaube, wir haben euch gerade rechtzeitig abgefangen, wenn es mich nicht täuscht."

 Tyballin verschränkte die Arme und starrte den anderen an. &#8222;Wenn ihr euren kleinen Spion retten wollt, der ist längst tot", spie er den Sonnenhäschern entgegen. &#8222;So machen wir das mit allen Spionen, die wir erwischen."

 Hathorel verzog das Gesicht. &#8222;Lüg' mich nicht an, Tyballin. Ich kenne dich gut genug, um zu wissen, wann du das tust."

 Sein Tonfall klang doch tatsächlich tadelnd. Tyballin starrte den anderen an, verschränkte die Arme. Schon allein der Anblick seines ehemaligen Freundes brachte ihn zur Weissglut. Verraten und betrogen hatte er ihn. Verraten, betrogen, und geblendet von den Elenden, die sich Sin'dorei nannten.

 &#8222;Siehe.. Irgendetwas sucht ihr hier. Und selbst wenn es nicht Sonnenhoffnung ist, dann ist es etwas anderes. Vielleicht einer eurer Leute?"

 Hathorel blickte sich um, lächelte jeden einzeln an. < Ich glaube es nicht >, stöhnte Tyballin innerlich. Himmelswispern schaute betreten zu Boden. 

 &#8222;Ah, so muss es sein", grinste Hathorel. &#8222;Melodir, ich denke, wir sollten zusammenarbeiten."

 &#8222;Vergiss es", spie Tyballin sofort aus. Dieser elende Taugenichts, er machte ihn wütend. Er wusste genau, dass Hathorel nur so überlegen und siegessicher war, weil sioe ihnen unterlegen waren. Es würde ganz anders aussehen, wenn die Situation anders herum wäre. Dann wäre Hathorel nämlich furchtbar nervös. Oder er bluffte auch nur. 

 &#8222;Sei vernünftig. Ich schlage dir etwas vor.. Ich habe den Sattel da hinten am Baum nämlich auch schon entdeckt. Die Frage ist nur, wer die Beute für sich beschlagnahmen darf."

 &#8222;Das ist ganz klar &#8211; wir natürlich. Ihr habt hier nichts zu suchen." Leireth Himmelsflamme war vorgetreten und starrte Hathorel an. Sie war immerhin vernünftig genug, um nicht sofort anzugreifen. &#8222;Leireth, zurück", zischte Feuerblüte.

 &#8222;Also..?", grinste Hathorel. &#8222;Wisst ihr, ihr habt etwas, was wir wollen, nämlich ein Relikt. Und offrensichtlich ist da unten in der Schlucht irgendwo etwas, was ihr wollt."

 &#8222;Was wir wollen? Woher willst du wissen, was wir wollen, Jorith?" Tyballin spie Hathorels Vornamen aus und starrte ihn an.

 &#8222;Mmh.. Ich nehme an, einer eurer Kämpfer.", sagte Hathorel, erneut mit einem Seitenblick zu Verian, der zu Boden schaute.

 &#8222;Es könnte auch der Spion sein", sagte Tyballin. &#8222;Oder beides zusammen. Was dann?" Solange Hathorel noch dachte, der Griff sei in ihren Händen, hatte er einen Triumph auf der Seite. Er konnte Hathorel erpressen. Und wenn er es geschickt machte, kamen sie hier alle heil heraus.

 Sein ehemaliger Freund wiegte den Kopf hin und her, und strich sich über den Nasenflügel. Eine Hand hatte er an die Seite gelegt. Nähme in diesem Moment jemand Wetten an, hätte Tyballin seinen Monatssold darauf gesetzt, dass die Hand zitterte vor Aufregung und Nervosität. Er wurde etwas siegessicher und trat einen schritt vor, kam direkt vor Hathorel zu stehen.

 Dieser senkte die Stimme und sagte die folgenden Worte so leise, dass niemand der Umstehenden etwas davon hörte.&#8222;Wir wollen nur den Griff. Ein fairer Austausch für euren Mann."

 &#8222;Du beantwortest meine Frage nicht, Jorith." Erneut sagte er den Namen verächtlich, senkte aber ebenso die Stimme. Nicht alle mussten ihre Verhandlungen mitbekommen.. &#8222;Was ist mit eurem Spion Sonnenhoffnung?"

 &#8222;Falls er sich da unten befindet.. dann... hm.. Betrachtet ihn als Finderlohn." Hathorel sprach in normaler Lautstärke weiter. 

 &#8222;Finder.. lohn?" Tyballin war so erstaunt, dass er das Wort lauter sagte, als beabsichtigt. Sowohl seine als auch Hathorels Leute blickten ihn an.

 Hathorel nickte. &#8222;Für den Griff haben wir mehr Verwendung als für ihn. Ihr könnt ihn haben. Was ist? Haben wir eine Einigung?"

 Tyballin antwortete einen Atemzug nicht, um Hathorel das Gefühl zu geben, dass er um seine Fassung rang. Dann nickte er. &#8222;abgemacht."

 &#8222;Sehr gut", sagte Hathorel. 


 Drei Meter weiter unten drückte Dairean sich an die nackte Felswand. Die Worte waren zu ihm hinunter gedrungen, obwohl der Felsen über ihm leicht überhängend war. Aber seine Sinne waren übersensibel, und überreizt. ER hatte schon gedacht, er würde sich die Stimmen nur einbilden, als ein vages Echo zu ihnen in die Höhle nach unten gedrungen war. Trotz aller Freude, dass sie offensichtlich gefunden worden waren, hatte er sich vorsichtig hinausgeschlichen, eng an die Wand gedrückt, und war etwa fünfzehn Meter an der Felswand entlang gekrochen, bis er sich sicher sein konnte, dass er sich direkt unter den Sprechenden befand.

 Als er Hathorels Stimme erkannt hatte, fiel ihm ein riesig grosser Stein vom Herzen. Fast schon wollte er aufspringen, jubeln, aber er vernahm auch Tyballin, und war sich nicht sicher, was das bedeutete. Wer war stärker? Sollte er sich offenbaren?

 Nur wenige Momente später beglückwünschte er sich zu seiner Entscheidung, noch abgewartet zu haben. Er löste sich von der Wand, und schlich sich zurück, vorsichtig bemüht, kein Geräusch zu machen.

 < Finderlohn, Finderlohn, Finderlohn >, hallte es in seinem Kopf nach. Er verkrampfte die Faust, und biss die Zähne zusammen. Hathorel hatte ihn als Finderlohn offeriert! Finderlohn! Wie konnte er nur? Der Griff wäre mehr wert, hatte er gesagt. Tyballin hatte dem Handel zugestimmt, obwohl er den Griff nicht besass. Tyballin pokerte hoch, aber in diesem Moment empfand Dairean eine seltsame Verbundenheit mit dem Silberbundischen Arkanisten. 

 < Nicht mit mir >, dachte Dairean, als er zurück in die Höhle schlüpfte. Ylaria blickte ihn erwartungsvoll an, doch er widmete sich ihr keine Sekunde. Stattdessen schnappte er sich die Satteltasche und zog den rechteckigen Behälter hervor, in dem sich der Griff befand. Er hatte nur noch wenige Minuten,dann würden sie die Höhle entdecken. Seine Fusspuren warne verräterisch genug.

 &#8222;Dairean? Was.. machst du?"

 &#8222;Nicht mit mir", knurrte er nur, und nahm den Griff in die eine Hand, den rechteckigen Kasten in den anderen. Er blickte nur kurz zu Ylaria.

 &#8222;Ich bin kein Finderlohn."

 Dann drang er tiefer in die Höhle ein, quetschte sich durch einen engen Spalt, den er bereits bei seinem letzten, erzwungene Aufenthalt in der Höhle entdeckt hatte.

 &#8222;Nicht mit mir", murmelte er erneut. Der Spalt endete im Nirgendwo, das wusste er. Allerdings gab es da einen kleinen Riss, oben bei dem Spalt, der wohl durch Verschiebungen oder allgemeinem Druck entstanden war. Kaum auffindbar, kaum sichtbar. Er hatte damals gehofft, dass dort etwas Sonnenlicht durchfallen konnte, doch dem war nicht so. Jetzt war dies das beste Versteck, dass er sich denken konnte.

 Er klemmte den Griff in den dünnen Riss, und schob ihn mit viel Kraft hoch, so weit es ging. Dann bückte er sich, suchte nach einem Stein in Handtellergrösse, und schob ihn direkt hinterher. Er machte sich nicht die Mühe, sein Werk zu betrachten, sondern eilte sofort wieder in den Hauptraum der Höhle zurück, liess sich neben Ylaria fallen, ausser Atem.

 &#8222;Was.. hast du .. gemacht?", fragte sie.

 &#8222;Etwas, was nötig ist.", entgegnete er nur. &#8222;Rettung naht", fügte er hinzu, noch bevor sie weitere Fragen stellen konnte. 


 Wenige Momente später duckten sich sowohl Tyballin und Hathorel durch den Eingang hindurch. Beide hatten es sich offenbar nicht nehmen lassen, selber nachzuschauen. Dairean hatte sich neben Ylaria gesetzt, und die Augen geschlossen, tat so, als würde er schlafen. Er reagierte entsprechend überrascht, brach in Dankesbekundungen aus und schilderte, wie sie hierher geraten waren. Er schauspielerte gekonnt seine Freude und seine Überraschung, und machte den perfekten Eindruck eines Sin'dorei, der einfach nur erleichtert war.

 Ab und zu spürte er Ylarias Blick auf ihm, aber er mied es, sie anzuschauen.

 Natürlich wurde sein Gepäck durchsucht. Natürlich fand man nichts. 

 Dairean grinste innerlich, als Tyballin anfing zu fluchen und Feuerblüte, die nach gekommen war, blass um die Nase wurde. Zumindest dachte er, das sie blass wurde. Sie hatte wohl bis zuletzt gehofft, den Griff bei ihm zu finden.

 &#8222;Wo ist er?", fuhr sie ihn dann auch an. &#8222;Wo ist der Griff? Ich weiss, dass du ihn genommen hast, du elender Spion!"

 Dairean setzte ein verstörtes Gesicht auf und blickte sie verständnislos an. &#8222;Was... wovon sprecht ihr?"

 &#8222;Ihr habt den Griff genommen. Ihr wart auch bei Lorethiel und habt ihn getötet!"

 Dairean lächelte innerlich.

 &#8222;Ich habe.. was?", entgegnete er und spielte seinen Triumph aus. &#8222;Seid ihr noch bei Sinnen? Ich habe eure Kämpferin selbstlos gerettet, obwohl ich hätte abhauen können, und nun beschuldigt ihr mich, dass ich euren Lakaien umgebracht habe? Was für einen Sinn macht das bitteschön?" In diesem Moment hoffte Dairean, dass Ylaria nichts sagen würde. Er spielte hoch, das musste er zugeben. Sie konnte seine Worte auch missverstehen, konnte denken, er hätte sie aus reiner Berechnung gerettet. 

 Ylaria sagte nichts. Er spürte ihren Blick auf ihm, aber sie sagte nichts. Imenia schnaubte. &#8222;Feuerblüte, zurück", sagte er, und funkelte sie an. Sie gehorchte.

 &#8222;Aber Melodir. Du hast unfair gespielt", sagte Hathorel daraufhin, und trat vor den Arkanisten. &#8222;Du hättest mir sagen sollen, dass ihr den Griff nicht habt. Ich betrachte unsere Abmachung als erledigt", teilte er ihm mit. 

 &#8222;Was? Das wirst du nicht", fuhr ihn Tyballin an.

 &#8222;Oh doch. Ihr nehmt eure Kämpferin, ich nehme meinen. Ihr kehrt in die Feste zurück, und startet erst morgen früh, wir kehren heute schon nach Dalaran zurück."

 &#8222;Das werden wir nicht", begehrte Tyballin auf.

 Hathorel trat dich auf ihn zu. &#8222;Oh doch, das werden wir. Und dann werden wir diese ganze, unselige Geschichte vergessen, jetzt wo wir die Gelegenheit haben."

 Tyballin wollte wohl noch etwas entgegen, doch dann schloss er den Mund. Seine ganze Haltung kündete vom Aufgeben. Dairean lachte sich ins Fäustchen.

 < Nicht mit mir >, dachte er. < Und das gilt für beide von euch >.


 Fünfzehn Minuten später befand er sich auf einem Windreiter in der eisigen Luft über den Drachenhöhen. Das Ziel war Dalaran. Er blickte zurück, nur um zu sehen, wie mehrere Greifen ebenso abhoben, einen anderen Kurs aufnahmen. Sein Triumphgefühl verflog schlagartig. Als er wieder nach vorne blickte, auf den Rücken des Elfen, der mit ihm auf dem Windreiter sass, seufzte er, und zog den Umhang enger um sich, um sich vor der beissenden Kälte zu schützen.

XXXX​_Ende des vierten Abschnitts_


----------



## Alux (25. August 2011)

Ich will ein Buch davon!!


----------



## Albra (28. August 2011)

wow einfach nur wow aber armer phönix


----------



## Alux (19. November 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass du dein Werk noch fortsetzt.


----------



## Acid_1 (20. November 2011)

Wär schon schön.


----------



## Melian (9. Dezember 2011)

_OoC: Euer Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Man verzeihe mir mein Kreatief. Offensichtlich brauch ich das manchmal, um mir klar darüber zu werden, wohin genau die Geschichte geht. Der fünfte Abschnitt hat mich beschäftigt, und ich war nicht zufrieden mit dem, was ich anstreben wollte. Umso zufriedener bin ich jetzt. Es sollte jetzt fixer gehen, auch RL-Bedingt._
_Lg, Melian
---------------_

*Fünfter Abschnitt*

Nachspiel(e)

_Wenige Tage später. Dalaran. Quartier des Magister Tyballin._

 Melodir Tyballins Blick ruhte auf ihr, doch Imenia wich ihm aus. Die Rückkehr nach Dalaran war bereits einige Tage her, der Kampf gegen den Frostwyrm noch länger, und doch fühlte sie sich müde. Eine durchdringende, sie auffressende Müdigkeit liess sie nicht aus den Klauen. 

 &#8222;Wir müssen los", durchbrach Melodir die Stille. Imenia blickte hoch. Zwei tiefe Falten zeigten sich auf seiner Nasenwurzel. 

 Die Expedition war vor vier Tagen in Dalaran angekommen. Heute war der erste Tag, an dem Tyballin und Imenia überhaupt zusammensitzen konnten. Soviel hatte es zu erledigen gegeben. Die Verwundeten mussten gepflegt, Greifen versorgt, Berichte geschrieben werden.

 Imenia war Melodir ausgewichen. Sie wusste, dass er es wusste. Obwohl er nichts sagte, worüber sie dankbar war, spürte sie seine Missbilligung. Er hatte zuerst mit ihr sprechen wollen, doch dann hatte sich jemand eingemischt, dem man sich nicht widersetzen konnte.

 &#8222;Komm. Wir sollten Windläufer nicht warten lassen."

 Imenia schluckte und blickte wieder weg. Sie schob das Glas Wein, welches sie in ihren klammen Fingern hin und her gedreht hatte, ohne daraus zu trinken, in die Tischmitte.

 &#8222;Kannst du nicht..", versuchte sie zu sagen, dann brach sie ab. 

 &#8222;Nein. Sie will uns sehen. Jetzt sofort."

 Imenia nickte ergeben und erhob sich. 

 &#8222;Was will sie wissen?", versuchte sie mit möglichst sicher klingenden Stimme zu fragen.

 Melodir öffnete die Tür, um Imenia zuerst passieren zu lassen.

 &#8222;Wärst du mir nicht aus dem Weg gegangen, hätten wir das ausführlicher besprechen können", sagte er, und schloss die Tür hinter sich, als sie beide durch den Türrahmen in den schlecht geheizten und noch schlechter beleuchteten Flur der Silberbundquartiere getreten waren. Imenia fröstelte sofort, als ein kühler Lufthauch um ihren Körper strich. In den Quartieren ihres Vorgesetzten war es deutlich wärmer gewesen.

 &#8222;Ich bin dir nicht aus dem Weg gegangen."

 &#8222;Natürlich bist du das. Wenn du aufhören würdest, dich zu benehmen wie ein Kind, hätte ich dich vorbereiten können.", sagte Melodir scharf, und setzte sich in Bewegung. Imenia folgte ihm, und musste den Drang unterdrücken, auf den Boden zu schauen wie ein beim Diebstahl von Süssigkeiten erwischtes Kind.

 &#8222;Entschuldige", murmelte sie. &#8222;Die ganze Sache hat mich.. etwas mitgenommen. Ich weiss wirklich nicht.." Sie brach mitten im Satz ab und straffte sich. Was war bloss mit ihr los? Es war nicht ihre erste fehlgeschlagene Mission, die sie zu bewältigen hatte. Es war ihre erste mit Toten, aber das war nicht ihre Schuld. < Das wird aber niemand begreifen, wenn du dich benimmst, wie wenn es deine Schuld wäre>, sprach sie selber zu sich. Sie hob den Kopf etwas, und beschleunigte ihre Schritte, um mit Melodir gleich auf zu gehen.

 &#8222;Ich werde Rede und Antwort stehen", sagte sie, und gab ihrer Stimme einen entschlossenen Klang, &#8222;und meine Strafe akzeptieren. Ich habe nach bestem Gewissen gehandelt."

 &#8222;Übst du jetzt für Windläufer, oder willst du mich überzeugen?", giftete Melodir. 

 Imenia entfuhr ein Schnauben, woraufhin Melodirs Lippen ein schmunzeln umspielte. Das erste seit vielen Tagen.

 &#8222;Ich werde versuchen, für dich zu sprechen", sagte er dann ernster, und blickte kurz zu ihr, während sie rechts abbogen, um die Quartiere in Richtung der violetten Zitadelle zu verlassen, wo Windläufer mit ihrem Gatten residierte. &#8222;Aber ich kann für nichts garantieren. Windläufer will natürlich wissen, warum alles derart schief gelaufen ist. Und ich warne dich, sie ist wirklich sauer." 

 Imenia nickte und sagte &#8222;Verständlich."

 &#8222;Aber vielleicht will sie auch wissen, wie wir gedenken, das Problem zu lösen."

 &#8222;Welches Problem?"

 &#8222;Der Griff, Imenia. Was sonst?"

 Imenia blickte Melodir fragend an. 

 Dieser seufzte. &#8222;Der Griff ist nicht einfach von der Welt, Imenia. Er ist noch irgendwo, und es wird meine &#8211; und natürlich auch deine Aufgabe sein &#8211; ihn wiederzubeschaffen. Du hast es vermasselt, du wirst mir dabei helfen. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass sie dir das befehlen wird."

 Imenia schluckte ihren Ärger herunter, und sagte erneut &#8222;Verständlich", während sie beide die Treppen erklommen.

 Vor dem Quartier der Windläuferfamilie hielt Melodir noch einmal inne und fixierte sie mit seinem Blick. &#8222; Lass mich sprechen. Ich richte es. Aber nur damit eines klar ist: Das hier vergesse ich nicht so schnell", sprach er mit deutlich kühler Stimme. &#8222;Nach aussen hin &#8211; und somit auch gegen Windläufer &#8211; bin ich verantwortlich, aber ich werde nicht vergessen, warum ich mich rechtfertigen muss. Du wirst mir in der Erfüllung unseres Auftrages beistehen, egal wie es dir geht und wie du dich fühlst. Selbst wenn es das letzte ist, was du tust. Verstanden?"

 Imenia nickte und Melodir klopfte an die Tür.


Es dauerte nur wenige Momente, bis ein Lakai die Tür öffnete und sie beide mit dem Hinweis, Lady Windläufer warte bereits, hinein bat, und sie in einen edel wirkenden Salon führte. 

 Auf einem kleinen Tischchen vor einem prunkvollen Diwan war ein Teeservice aufgestellt. Aus der Kanne dampfte es. Kekse waren in einer kleinen Schale angerichtet, ein kleiner Porzellanbehälter beinhaltete kleine kegelförmige Zuckerstücke. Auf dem Diwan sass Vereesa Windläufer, in der Hand eine Tasse Tee und musterte Imenia und Melodir, als sie den Salon betraten.

 &#8222;Danke, Janias, das ist alles. Ihr könnt gehen", sagte sie zu dem Lakai, der sich verbeugte, und den Salon verliess. Windläufer stellte die Tasse auf die dazu passende Untertasse und legte ihre Hände in den Schoss. 

 Imenia musterte sie verstohlen, während sie ergeben einen Knicks machte und den Blick senkte, so wie es sich gehörte. Die Anführerin des Silberbunds trug für einmal keine lederne Rüstung, sondern war in eine reich verzierte, prunkvolle Robe gekleidet. Diesen Anblick war Imenia sich nicht gewohnt. Bisher hatte sie Windläufer nur in deren Waldläufertracht gesehen. Selbst an der Feier, an der sie den Spion das erste Mal gesehen hatte und mit ihm gesprochen hatte, war Waldläufer in Hosen erschienen. Die Feier schien eine halbes Jahrzehnt zurückzuliegen, selbst wenn Imenia wusste, dass es kaum zwei oder drei Wochen her war. 

 &#8222;Seid gegrüsst, Arkanisten Tyballin und Feuerblüte. Vielen Dank, dass ihr meiner Einladung so schnell gefolgt seid", begrüsste Windläufer sie. 

 Imenia tauschte einen kurzen Blick mit Melodir, der mit neutraler Miene erwiderte: &#8222;Das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, Lady Windläufer. Wir stehen euch zu Diensten."

 Die Lady lächelte und griff wieder nach ihrem Tee. &#8222;Setzt euch, Tyballin, und nehmt euch Tee, während ich etwas mit Arkanistin Feuerblüte plaudere", forderte Windläufer Tyballin mit einem Lächeln auf, das keinen Zweifel daran liess, dass die Einladung explizit nur Melodir gegolten hatte und dass Imenia gefälligst zu stehen hatte. &#8222;Ihr wart ja so nett, und habt mir einen groben Überblick über die Ereignisse zukommen lassen", sagte sie zu Tyballin, und deutete mit einer Hand nach einer halb ausgerollten Pergamentrolle auf dem Tisch. 

 &#8222;Natürlich, Madame", murmelte Melodir und setzte sich gehorsam auf den Sessel , der seitlich am Tischchen stand. Er blickte Imenia nicht an, schenkte sich aber auch keinen Tee ein.

 < Feigling >, durchfuhr es Imenias Gedanken. Einen Moment lang spürte sie Zorn in sich auflodern, doch sie bat sich selbst zur Raison. Melodir konnte nichts dafür. Er wusste, was er tat, und er war viel besser in diesem gelecktem Umgang mit Windläufer als sie.

 &#8222;Wunderbar", sagte Windläufer. Imenia blickte die Lady an und musste den Drang unterdrücken, ihr ins Gesicht zu spucken. Das falsche Lächeln, dass deren Lippen zierte, konnte nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass sie beabsichtigte, Imenia zu zerfleischen. Oder so ähnlich. 

 &#8222;Dann wollen wir mal. Seht, Madame Feuerblüte", fuhr sie fort und betonte das &#8222;Madame" abfällig, &#8222;ich bin etwas besorgt über die Art und Weise, wie diese Expedition zu ihrem Ende gekommen ist. Aber es könnte sein, dass ich etwas missverstanden habe und ich hoffe, dass ihr meine Fragen beantworten könnt."

 &#8222;Nach bestem Willen, Lady Windläufer", sagte Imenia gerade laut genug, dass Windläufer es noch hörte.

 &#8222;Dann erklärt mir, was falsch gelaufen ist", forderte Windläufer Imenia auf in einem bereits etwas harscherem Tonfall auf. Doch noch ehe diese etwas erwidern konnte, fuhr Windläufer fort &#8222;Ihr hattet klare Befehle. Einfache Befehle. Und ihr kommt zurück mit einem Toten, zwei Verletzten, zwei toten Greifen, ohne den Griff und ihr habt obendrein noch zusätzlich sieben weitere Silberbundler für eure Expedition gebraucht, da ihr es offensichtlich nicht allein geschafft habt! Wie bei der kärglichen Sonne Nordends habt ihr das angestellt? Ich dachte, ihr hättet Erfahrung", spuckte sie das letzte Wort fast schon hervor.

 Imenia schluckte, und zwang sich, neutral zu blicken. Einen Moment überlegte sie, was sie sagen sollte, und dabei blickte sie kurz zu Melodir.

 Tyballin öffnete den Mund und sagte, &#8222;Verzeiht, M'lady, aber vielleicht sollte ich kurz erklären, dass.."

 &#8222;Nein, nicht ihr. Ich will es von IHR hören", fuhr Windläufer ihm ins Wort. Ihre Augen funkelten Imenia an. Offene Feindseligkeit sprach aus ihnen.

 Imenia straffte sich erneut und erwiderte den Blick. Sie wagte es nicht, freundlich zu lächeln, um die Situation etwas zu entspannen. Ihr Magen spielte verrückt, aber sie liess sich nichts anmerken. Sie musste hier einfach durch. Danach würde alles besser, da war sie sich sicher.

 &#8222;Lady Windläufer, es trug sich folgendermassen zu: Vor wenigen Tagen brachen wir hier in Dalaran auf, eine siebenköpfige Expedition, bestehend aus mehreren Silberbundlern, zwei Menschen und einem ortskundigen Kurierreiter, der uns begleiten sollte, da niemand von uns sich in der Drachenöde auskannte", begann sie. Sie hoffte zumindest, das es danach besser würde. Sie war bereit, alles zu tun, um ihre Fehler zu korrigieren.

 &#8222;Wir hatten keine Ahnung, dass sein Empfehlungsschreiben eine Fälschung war. Es war raffiniert eingefädelt. Ich entschied mich, ihn mitzunehmen, da auf die Schnelle niemand sonst aufzutreiben war, und wir in eile waren." Imenia holte kurz Luft.

 Windläufer nickte und deutete Imenia, fortzufahren.

 &#8222;Dämmerpfeil machte den ersten Fehler, doch konnte er dies nicht wissen. Er erstattete mir vor Magierwache Himmelsflamme Bericht über den Spion in unseren Reihen. Sie griff ihn an."

 &#8222;Einfach so?"

 Imenia nickte. &#8222;Ich wusste, dass Himmelsflamme einen Hass gegen Blutelfen hegte, aber nicht, dass er derart stark sein würde. Es war, wie wenn etwas Besitz von ihr ergriffen hätte." Sie holte tief Luft, und senkte den Blick. Es war besser, Demut zu zeigen. &#8222;Dies war mein Fehler. Ich wusste nicht, dass sie zu so etwas imstande sein konnte. Ich habe sie falsch eingeschätzt. Dies ist unentschuldbar für einen Anführer einer Expedition."

 &#8222;Wohl wahr", bestätigte Windläufer. &#8222;Fahrt fort."

 &#8222;Ich habe getan, was ich in der Situation als das Beste erachtete.", sagte Imnenia, und blickte Windläufer direkt an. &#8222;Es war nicht vernünftig, den Spion im Wyrmruhtempel zu lassen, also beschloss ich, dass wir ihn mitnehmen, und sofort aufbrechen würden"

 &#8222;Warum?", fragte Windläufer und nippte an ihrem Tee. Die dunkel umrandeten Augen bohrten sich in Imenia, doch sie hielt dem Blick stand.

 &#8222;Ich war der Meinung, dass es von Vorteil wäre.- Wir mussten zu diesem Zeitpunkt vermuten, dass die Sonnenhäscher bereits Bescheid wussten, dass ihr Spion enttarnt war. Der Spion würde uns als Druckmittel dienen können, nahm ich an, sollten wir tatsächlich auf die Sonnenhäscher treffen. Es war sicherer, ihn mitzunehmen."

 Windläufer setzte die Tasse wieder ab, und sagte nichts. Das Lächeln war aus ihrem Gesicht verschwunden, offenbar missfiel ihr die Antwort, aber sie konnte nichts entgegensetzen. Imenia fühlte sich sofort etwas weniger verwundbar.

 &#8222;Ich kann bestätigen, dass Magierin Feuerblüte in diesem Fall richtig entschieden hat", wagte Melodir zu bestätigen.

 &#8222;Hrm.. Und was ist mit dem Griff? Ihr hättet ihn nicht aus euren Augen lassen können! Das war töricht", fuhr Windläufer weiter fort, und blickte Imenia wieder an.

 &#8222;Auch hier musste ich eine Entscheidung treffen, Lady Windläufer. Ich konnte mich entscheiden, den Griff zu behalten, damit er in meiner Obhut gewesen wäre. Ich hatte mich allerdings anders entschieden." Imenia hielt inne und sortierte einen Moment die Gedanken, fragte sich, wie sie ihre Entscheidung am besten ausdrücken sollte. 

 &#8222;Wie ich Arkanist Tyballin bereits gesagt habe: Ich musste annehmen, dass die Sonnenhäscher bereits wussten, dass wir ihren Spion enttarnt hatten." Sie sah Windläufer ungeduldig nicken. &#8222;Also teilte ich Dämmerpfeil im vertraulichen mit, dass ich beabsichtigte, ihm den Griff zu geben und erteilte ihm den Befehl, bei Feindkontakt sofort auszuscheren, und den Griff in Sicherheit zu bringen."

 &#8222;Warum tatet ihr das?", fragte Windläufer. &#8222;Was macht das für einen Sinn?"

 &#8222;Ich.. nahm an, dass die Sonnenhäscher den Griff sofort gefunden hätten, wäre er bei mir gewesen und wären wir auf sie gestossen. Sie wussten, dass ich die Anführerin war, und so ging ich davon aus, dass sie einem fliehenden Hochelfen nicht nachstellen würden, wenn sie nur mich und ihren Spion in den Händen hätten." Sie blickte kurz zu Melodir, der ihr zunickte. &#8222;Dämmerpfeil hätte einen grossen Vorsprung gehabt, bevor sie realisiert hätten, dass der Griff bei ihm wäre."

 &#8222;Und dennoch ist alles schief gelaufen, und wir haben den Griff nicht!", sagte Windläufer scharf.

 &#8222;Mit Verlaub, M'lady Windläufer, dies ist nicht die Schuld von Magierin Feuerblüte", sagte Melodir, und stand auf, trat neben Imenia. &#8222;Sie hat das getan, was jeder in ihrer Situation tun würde. Sie hat nicht töricht gehandelt, jede ihrer Entscheidungen war motiviert, den Griff und somit die Expedition nicht zu gefährden, selbst wenn das ihre eigene Gefahr bedeutet hat." 

 Imenia blickte kurz zu Melodir, Dankbarkeit durchflutete sie bis in ihre weichen Knie. &#8222;Ich würde dem Silberbund niemals schaden zufügen, M'lady", murmelte sie. 

 Windläufer schnaubte, und stellte die Tasse zurück auf den Tisch. Melodir fuhr fort zu sprechen. &#8222;Ihr einziger Fehler war, dass sie Leireth nicht genügend gekannt hat, um vorauszusehen, dass sie eine derartige Reaktion zeigt. Dass sie Dämmerpfeil nicht abgehalten hat, vertrauliche Informationen vor jemandem anderen als ihr selber auszuplaudern. Das war ihr Fehler."

 &#8222;Ein grosser Fehler." Windläufers Augen funkelten immer noch wütend.

 &#8222;Ein marginaler Fehler, nach einer anstrengenden, tagelangen Reise durch die Eiswüste." Melodir hielt ihrem Blick stand.

 &#8222;Verzeihung, M'lady. Ich sehe meine Verfehlungen ein, und erwarte euren Urteilsspruch. Ich werde alles tun, um meine Fehler wieder gut zu machen, und in euren Augen Gnade zu finden", sagte Imenia, und versuchte, möglichst schuldbewusst zu klingen.

 &#8222;Ihr steht hinter ihr?" Windläufer stand ebenfalls auf, und blickte Melodir Tyballin direkt an.

 &#8222;Das tue ich. Sie hat in Bezug auf die Unterbringung des Griffes sowie der Mitführung des Spiones keine Fehler gemacht. Und selbst unter diesen Voraussetzungen hätte die Expedition noch glücken können, wäre der Frostwyrm nicht dazwischen gekommen. Mit Verlaub, M'lady, das hat Magierin Feuerblüte nicht voraussehen können. Ihre Fehler waren marginal, und ihre Entscheidungen im Angesicht der Umstände und dem Zeitdruck ausgereift und gut."

 Einen Moment lang herrschte Schweigen. Imenia wagte es nicht zu Melodir zu blicken.

 Es raschelte kurz, als Windläufer sich wieder setzte, und sich einen Keks nahm, die beiden Elfen vor sich musterte.

 &#8222;Ihr seid von eurem Rang enthoben, Madame Feuerblüte", sprach sie nach einer Weile Schweigen. &#8222;Diese Fehler sind unentschuldbar, aber ich gebe euch die Gelegenheit, euch wieder empor zu arbeiten. Ihr werdet die nächsten Wochen Arkanist Tyballin zu Hand gehen. Danach werdet ihr auf den Turnierplatz strafversetzt, wo ihr Wach- und Ordnungsdienst leistet."

 Imenia nickte gehorsam. &#8222;Ja, Madame Windläufer."

 &#8222;Arkanist Tyballin, ihr werdet mir diesen Griff finden, und wenn es das letzte ist, was ihr tut. Ihr habt Zeit bis zur Feier der Eröffnung dieses lächerlichen Argentumturnierplatzes. Ich will, dass der Silberbund an diesem Tag über diese elenden Hunde der Sonnenhäscher triumphiert. Ihr habt alle Mittel zur Verfügung, die ihr braucht."

 Tyballin nickte ebenso gehorsam. &#8222;Ja, M'lady Windläufer". Das hatte er erwartet. Die darauffolgenden Worte jedoch nicht.

 &#8222;Und dass wir uns richtig verstehen: Wenn ihr es bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht schafft, dieses Artefakt zu beschaffen, könnt ihr Madame Feuerblüte sogleich folgen. Ich finde sicherlich Ersatz für euch. Jemand, der Informationen besser sortieren und beschaffen kann, und sich nicht übertölpeln lässt von einem lächerlichen kleinen Würmchen von Spion."

 Tyballin zögerte einen Moment. Imenia blickte zu ihm. Erneut zeigten sich die tiefen Furchen über der Nasenwurzel. &#8222;Natürlich, M'lady Windläufer", presste Melodir hervor, sichtlich bemüht, die Fassung zu wahren.

 Er war für sie eingestanden, hatte sie verteidigt &#8211; und wurde für solidarisch mit ihr zusammen bestraft. Imenia wusste nicht, ob sie lachen oder weinen sollte. Denn dass er bestraft wurde, schien ihr unausweichlich &#8211; das Artefakt war doch so gut wie verloren für sie.

 Windläufer zog an einem kleinen Strang, der neben dem Diwan von der Decke hinab ging. Ein Glöckchen erklang irgendwo im Flur, und sogleich betrat der Lakai den Salon, verbeugte sich tief. &#8222;Ihr könnt gehen. Janias, geleitet die beiden zum Ausgang." Mit einer Handbewegung deutete Vereesa Windläufer, Waldläufergeneral des Silberbunds, Gefährtin von Rhonin, Mutter von zwei Halbelfen, den beiden Silberbundlern an, das sie sich zu entfernen hatten. 


 XXXX


----------



## Alux (9. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin schon gespannt wie sie vorgehen werden.


----------



## Melian (10. Dezember 2011)

_Quartiere der Sonnenhäscher, ungefähr zur selben Zeit._

 &#8222;Ihr habt nicht alles gegessen, Herr Sonnenhoffnung." 

 Dairean wandte den Blick nicht vom Fenster. Er konnte sich die sorgenvoll-missmutige Miene der für ihn eingeteilten Blutritterin auch so gut vorstellen. Sonne schien durch das kleine, mit einem eisernen Gitter geschützten Fenster auf sein Gesicht,. Einen kurzen Moment fragte er sich, ob das Gitter jemanden davon abhalten sollte, einzudringen, oder ihn abhalten sollte, das Zimmer zu verlassen. Er vermutete Letzteres.

 &#8222;Herr Sonnenhoffnung, hört ihr überhaupt zu?", fragte die Blutritterin. Ihren Namen hätte er längst wieder vergessen, lautete er nicht aus purem und kuriosem Zufall Feuerblüte. Eloira Feuerblüte. Zumindest hatte sie sich so vorgestellt. Dairean schmunzelte schief, blickte zu ihr und setzte sein charmantestes Lächeln auf. &#8222;Entschuldigt, ich konnte nicht mehr. Die Portion war sehr grosszügig."

 &#8222;Ich habe meine Instruktionen. Ihr müsst aufessen und zu Kräften kommen."

 Dairean seufzte und drehte sich ganz vom Fenster weg. &#8222;Mir ist übel."

 &#8222;Kein Wunder", schnaubte sie, und warf ihr geglättetes langes Haar zurück. Sie war wie die letzten Tage immer in voller rot-schwarzer blutrittertypischen Plattenmontur erschienen, einzig den Helm trug sie heute nicht, so dass ihre Haare in voller Pracht über ihre Schultern fielen. Sie war hübsch. 

 Dairean blickte wieder weg von ihr in die Sonne, die durch das Fenster schien. 

 &#8222;Ich verlasse das Zimmer nicht eher, bis ihr aufgegessen habt", sagte sie erneut. &#8222;Das hilft eurem Körper zu Kräften kommen, das wisst ihr genau."

 &#8222;Ich habe nichts gegen eure angenehme Gesellschaft", erwiderte Dairean schmunzelnd.

 Metall klackte gegen Metall, als die Blutritterin wohl energisch die Arme verschränkte, so gut es die Platte zuliess. &#8222;Und ich habe Besseres zu tun als einen Sturkopf zu hüten, als wärt ihr ein Kleinkind. Esst!", befahl sie.

 &#8222;Wollt ihr riskieren, dass ich über eure schön polierte Rüstung kotze?", konnte Dairean die Nebenbemerkung nicht verkneifen. Er blickte sie wieder an, um ihre Reaktion zu beobachten. Das einzige Vergnügen in den letzten Tagen, dass er sich geleistet hatte, war es gewesen, sie ein wenig zu ärgern. Die meisten der wenigen Heilkundigen Sonnenhäscher, die in Nordend stationiert waren, hatten sich längst auf den Weg in den Norden gemacht, wo sie auf dem Argentumturnier Dienst leisteten. Die Blutritterin, die denselben Namen trug wie diese unglückselige Expeditionsleiterin des Silberbunds, gehörte nicht zu den Sonnenhäschern, sondern war lediglich auf Durchreise gewesen, ebenso mit dem Turnierplatz als Endziel. Sie hatte nur das Pech gehabt, gerade zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort gewesen zu sein. Hathorel hatte sie dazu verpflichtet, ein paar Tage länger in Dalaran zu weilen, um sich um Dairean zu kümmern, obwohl dieser erfolglos insistierte, er bräuchte keine Heilerin.

 Erneut musste Dairean wegen diesem kuriosen Namenszufall schmunzeln. Feuerblüte. Und Feuerblüte. Das Schicksal spielte manchmal mit einem sehr speziellen Humor. 

 &#8222;Natürlich nicht". Madame Feuerblüte schnaubte und stützte einen Arm in die Hüfte.

 &#8222;Dann zwingt mich nicht zu essen", erwiderte Dairean nur schlicht.

 &#8222;Ihr werdet essen, und wenn es das letzte ist, was ihr tut."

 Dairean konnte den Gedanken nicht verwehren, dass es hier gar nicht um das Essen ging. Die Blutritterin war sauer auf ihn, was er ihr nicht verübeln konnte. Erneut blickte er aus dem Fenster, doch dann drehte er sich um, und setzte sich an den kleinen Tisch, auf dem noch immer das Tablett befand, auf dem das Mittagessen geliefert worden war und von dem er nur knapp die Hälfte geschafft hatte. Er hatte nicht gelogen. Ihm war furchtbar übel, er schwitzte und er litt immer noch Schmerzen, wenngleich er auch zugeben musste, dass sie in den letzten zwölf Stunden weniger geworden waren. Er hatte versucht, aus dem Zimmer zu entkommen, um sich Blutdistelpulver zu besorgen, doch das war nicht möglich gewesen. Die Blutrittern wachte über ihn wie ein Bachtatze über ihre Neugeborenen, und wenn sie nicht da war, schloss sie die Tür ab, und stellte eine Wache davor ab. 

 Dairean griff nach der Gabel, und spiesste ein Stück einer Karotte auf, das längst kalt geworden war. Blutritterin Feuerblüte nickte zufrieden und siegessicher.

 &#8222;Geht doch. Ihr seid selbst schuld, dass euch übel ist."

 Dairean blickte sie an. &#8222;Wie meinen?"

 &#8222;Denkt ihr wirklich, ich bin so dumm? Euch fehlt körperlich nichts, ausser eurem Zeh. Denkt ihr, ich erkenne die Symptome nicht? Ihr seit ein Distelsüchtiger." 

 Dairean verzog das Gesicht, als sie ihn an seinen Zeh erinnerte. Sofort begann der Verband um den linker Fuss dumpf zu pochen. 

 &#8222;Das ist nicht wahr", sagte er und kaute auf dem Stück Karotte herum.

 &#8222;Ahja?", höhnte Blutritterin Feuerblüte. &#8222;Und wie erklärt ihr euch eure Symptome?"

 &#8222;Ich habe mich in der Drachenöde erkältet", erwiderte Dairean schlicht.

 &#8222;Stellt euch nicht dumm. Das habe ich längst beseitigt. Ihr seid ein Blutdistelsüchtiger."

 Dairean liess die Gabel wieder sinken und schwieg einen Moment. Dann setzte er erneut sein charmantestes Lächeln auf, und blickte die Blutritterin an. 

 &#8222;Wir wollen uns doch darüber nicht streiten, hm?"

 &#8222;Nein, das will ich sicher nicht", ein Grinsen umspielte ihre Lippen. Es wirkte ein wenig schadenfroh. &#8222;Ich werde vor der Tür Wache stehen, wenn ihr von Magister Hathorel die Standpauke bekommt, die für dieses abscheuliche Vergehen angemessen ist."

 Daireans Lächeln schwand und er starrte sie an. Natürlich hatte sie es ihm gesagt. Was hätte er erwarten können? Er wollte etwas erwidern, doch keine Worte kamen ihm in den Sinn. Sofort drehte er den Kopf wieder zur Seite, richtete den Blick stur auf den Teller mit Karotten, Erdwurzelbrei und Braten mit Sosse. Er wollte ihr nicht die Genugtuung geben, ihn wütend zu sehen.

 Ihr Lachen perlte melodisch durch den Raum, erneut klackte Metall gegen Metall, als sie sich in Bewegung setzte, und vor den Tisch trat, die Hände aufstützte, sich etwas zu ihm hinab beugte und ihn anblickte.

 &#8222;Ihr seid doch gescheit und gutaussehend, ich hätte euch nicht zugetraut, dass ihr so töricht seid, und dieses Kraut benutzt. Ihr habt das nicht nötig." Ihre Stimme war erfüllt von Belustigung.

 Dairean kaute verbissen an einem weiteren Stück Karotte herum, und versuchte gleichzeitig die Übelkeit zu bekämpfen, antwortete ihr nicht.

 &#8222;Wie unüblich. Keine Reaktion? Wollt ihr mich nicht bestechen, dass ich ihm sage, das sich mich geirrt habe? Wollt ihr mir nicht das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen?"

 Dairean blickte sie an, und schluckte den Karottenbrei in seinem Mund herunter. &#8222;Nein."

 &#8222;Verratet ihr mir warum?" 

 Dairean glaubte, Neugier in ihren Augen aufblitzen zu sehen. Er schmunzelte. &#8222;Ich traue euch nicht."

 Erneut lachte sie, es klang angenehm in seinen Ohren. Es war eine Abwechslung, selbst wenn das Lachen nicht von der Person stammte, von der er es gerne hören wollt.. Dairean brach den Gedanken ab, während sein Blick auf ihren vollen, blutrot geschminkten Lippen lag. 

 &#8222;Eine gute Antwort. Ich sehe, ich habe euch falsch eingeschätzt", erwiderte Blutritterin Feuerblüte und richtete sich wieder auf. Wie üblich knickte sie die Hüfte etwas ab. Dairean konnte sich nicht vorstellen, dass das mit Plattenrüstung auch nur ansatzweise bequem war, doch schien es die Elfe nicht zu stören. Sie fuhr sich erneut durch die Haare und wie zufällig über die Haut an ihrem Hals. &#8222;Doch nicht so unvernünftig, wie ich es dachte. Ich glaube, ich beginne darüber hinwegzusehen, dass ich euch grolle, weil ich wegen euch hier feststecke."

 Dairean blickte sie an. Wenn er seinem gesunden Elfenverstand noch trauen konnte, was er im Moment bezweifelte, dann würde er schätzen, dass sie versuchte, mit ihm anzubandeln. Er hatte den Verdacht in den letzten Tagen oft gehabt, dann wiederum war er jedes Mal entkräftet worden, als sie ihn wütend angeschnauzt hatte.

 Er lächelte sie an, und liess seinen Blick über ihren Körper gleiten. Das war ein Spiel, das er kannte. Darin war er gut. &#8222;Ihr würdet es ihm sowieso sagen, Eloira. Ich darf euch doch so nennen, oder?"

 Die Blutritterin nickte. &#8222;Natürlich, Dairean. Wir stecken ja wohl noch ein paar Tage länger zusammen, also können wir auf die Förmlichkeit verzichten. Und ja, ich hätte es ihm sowieso gesagt."

 &#8222;Es wäre mir eine Ehre", erwiderte Dairean und nahm einen Löffel des Erdwurzelbrei in den Mund. Der Geruch liess eine Welle Übelkeit in ihm aufsteigen. Er war froh, dass seine Bewacherin und Heilerin in einer Person ihre Feindseligkeit allmählich aufgab. Diese Chance würde er nicht verspielen. 

 &#8222;Ehre hin oder her.. Esst schneller. Der Magister will euch sehen."

 Er zog eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Wirklich? Warum?"

 Eloira lachte. &#8222;Woher soll ich das wissen?"

 Dairean zuckte mit den Schultern. &#8222;Hätte ja sein können", murmelte er, und schob dem Brei tapfer noch ein Stück Fleisch nach. 

 Er musste wohl bleich geworden sein, denn die Blutritterin zog ihm den Teller unter der Nase weg. &#8222;Genug", brummelte sie. Er hatte offensichtlich genug herunter gewürgt, um sie zufriedenstellen. Welch erbärmliches Bild er dabei gemacht hatte, wollte er sich lieber nicht vorstellen.

 &#8222;Danke", murmelte er erneut. 

 Eloira rümpfte die Nase und schob ihm über den Tisch ein Bündel zu. &#8222;Das ist eine Ausnahme. Nur weil wir gehen müssen. Zieht euch an. Ihr müffelt."

 Dairean nahm das Bündel und erhob sich. Tatsächlich roch er wohl ein wenig unangenehm. Die letzten drei Tage hatte er sich kaum aus dem Bett bewegt. Fieberschübe hatten sich mit Phasen des Schüttelfrosts abgelöst. Er hatte sich nicht umgezogen und konnte sich auch nicht erinnern, dass Eloira ihn aus seinen Kleidern befreit hatte.

 &#8222;Ihr hättet mich ja umkleiden können", wagte er keck zu erwidern, und schmunzelte dabei. Das Spiel. Er spielte es. Vielleicht war es seine Chance. Wofür wusste er nicht, aber er wusste, dass hier nichts lief, wie er es wollte. Er musste hier raus. Er fühlte sich wie ein Gefangener.

 &#8222;Ich mag meine Männer zwar nackt und willig, aber nicht nackt und krank", erwiderte Eloira trocken. Nun lachte Dairean auf, während er sich die einfache Hose und das rote Hemd sowie die gefütterte Weste besah, die sich im Bündel befunden hatten.

 &#8222;Gut gekontert, Eloira. Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns." Er drehte sich um, und begann sein Hemd aufzuknöpfen, fixierte sie mit seinem Blick. &#8222;Wollt ihr nicht das Zimmer verlassen, während ich mich umziehe?"

 &#8222;Warum? Fürchtet ihr um eure Tugend?", feixte Eloira. 

 &#8222;Eher um eure."

 &#8222;Beruhigt euch. Das ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich einen nackten Mann sehe." Sie hielt seinem Blick stand.

 Einen Moment lang hatte Dairean das Gefühl, einer weiblichen Form von ihm selbst gegenüberzustehen und das Gefühl behagte ihm nicht wirklich. Als er das Hemd ganz auszog, drehte er sich gleichzeitig um. Er spürte ihren Blick auf seinem Rücken, während er langsam und mit einigen Pausen in die frischen Kleider schlüpfte. Er musste sich nicht umdrehen, um zu wissen, dass sie ihn die ganze Zeit ungeniert betrachtete.

 &#8222;Setzt euch hin. Ich wechsle euren Verband", befahl Eloira, als er fertig war.

 Dairean tat, was sie sagte und beobachtete die Blutritterin, als sie den Verband um seinen Fuss wechselte. Seiner Meinung nach wäre er unnötig gewesen. Die Blutritterin hatte ihm den erfrorenen kleinen Zeh fachmännisch amputiert und mit Hilfe des Lichts die Wundheilung derart beschleunigt, dass sich bereits frische Haut über den Stumpf spannte. Doch sie bestand auf den Verband, da die neue Haut sich noch an Druck der Stiefel gewöhnen musste.

 Es dauerte nur wenige Minuten, ehe sie sich erhob, und ihm befahl, ihr zu folgen. Dairean stand auf, und gehorchte. Er würde dieses verfluchte Zimmer das erste Mal seit drei oder vier Tagen verlassen, da wollte er den Zorn seiner Bewacherin nicht riskieren.


 Als sie den Flur betraten, erkannte Dairean, dass sich die kleine Kammer nicht weit von Hathorels Quartieren befinden musste. Und tatsächlich kam, sobald sie das erste Mal abgebogen waren, die fürchterlich albern aussehende schwebende Topfpflanze, die Hathorels Quartier kennzeichnete, in Sicht.

 &#8222;Ich war so nah?", murmelte Dairean. &#8222;Warum hat er mich nicht vorher aufgesucht?"

 &#8222;Ich schätz' mal, er ist sauer auf euch. Wäre ich auch."

 Dairean nickte nur. Sie hatte wohl Recht. Er fuhr sich durch die Haare, während die Blutritterin an die Tür klopfte. &#8222;Herein", drang es dumpf durch die Tür.

 Eloira öffnete sie und schubste Dairean leicht über die Schwelle.

 &#8222;Paket intakt abgeliefert, wie bestellt. Ich warte draussen, Magister", erstattete sie knapp Bericht. Ihre Stimme liess keinen Zweifel aufkommen, dass sie in Magister Hathorel einen noch grösseren Grund sah, warum sie hier festsass.

 Das &#8222;Danke, Blutritterin Feuerblüte", vernahm sie gar nicht mehr, denn da war die Tür bereits mit einem Knall zugeschlagen worden. Dairean zuckte zusammen.

 &#8222;Setzt euch, Sonnenhoffnung", befahl Hathorel. Er sass an dem runden Tisch, an dem die beiden damals die Karte Nordends gemeinsam angesehen hatten. Das Gespräch schien eine halbes Jahrzehnt zurückzuliegen, selbst wenn Dairean wusste, dass es kaum zwei oder drei Wochen her war. Er setzte sich und nickte dankbar.

 &#8222;Anu belore dela'na, Magister Hathorel", grüsste er seinen Vorgesetzten. Dieser spielte mit einigen farbigen Holzchips in seinen Händen. 

 &#8222;Es geht euch besser?"

 &#8222;Es wird", sagte Dairean.

 Hathorel mahlte mit seinem Kiefer. Das tat er oft, wenn er wütend war. Dairean machte sich auf den unvermeidlichen Ausbruch gefasst, und schloss ergeben die Augen.

 Stille herrschte. Nichts passierte.

 &#8222;Tut nicht so, als würde ich euch gleich auffressen", brummte Hathorel.

 &#8222;Sire?", fragte Dairean.

 &#8222;Und hört auf, mich Sire zu nennen. So förmlich sind wir noch nie miteinander umgegangen."

 &#8222;Natürlich", murmelte Dairean.

 &#8222;Ihr seid ein Idiot! So, jetzt habe ich es gesagt, dann können wir weiterfahren." Hathorel blickte Dairean eindringlich an, während seine nimmermüden Hände aus den Holzchips einen Kreis formten.

 &#8222;Ich bin bereit, für jeden meiner Fehler die Verantwortung zu tragen", sagte Dairean nur.

 &#8222;Habt ihr denn einen Fehler gemacht?", fragte Hathorel.

 Dairean wusste nicht recht, was er darauf antworten sollte. &#8222;Ich weiss nicht, Sire."

 &#8222;Ich sage es anders", Hathorel beugte sich etwas vor. &#8222;Hat eure vermaledeite Sucht dazu geführt, dass ihr töricht gehandelt habt? Seid ehrlich!"

 &#8222;Nein", sagte Dairean, und erwiderte den stechenden blick des Magisters endlich. &#8222;Es war nicht von Belang."

 &#8222;Und doch habt ihr unter Entzugserscheinungen gelitten."

 &#8222;Das ist korrekt."

 &#8222;Gebt mir nicht derart einsilbige Antworten, Mann! Sprecht, bei allen dreimal verfluchten Dämonenpforten." Hathorel schob die Holzchips zur Seite, sie fielen auf den Boden. &#8222;Und benehmt euch nicht so, als wäre ich Sargeras persönlich. Ich fresse euch schon nicht."

 Dairean seufzte und straffte sich wieder.

 &#8222;Ihr hättet die Mission selbst bei normalem Verlauf durch eure Sucht beeinträchtigt", setzte Hathorel nach.

 &#8222;Nein, das hätte ich nicht. Ich nehme nicht viel, ausserdem weiss ich genau, wie ich damit umgehen muss, und.."

 &#8222;Lasst das Geschwätz. Das sagt jeder Distelsüchtige."

 &#8222;Es ist wahr." Daireans Worte klangen schlicht.

 &#8222;Offensichtlich nicht. Oder warum habt ihr unter Entzugserscheinungen gelitten, als wir euch antrafen?"

 Dairean schwieg einen Moment. &#8222;Es stillt Hunger, Durst und Schmerzen. Ich gab es der Hochelfe. Alles, was ich noch hatte. Nichts für mich", antwortete er.

 Stille herrschte daraufhin zwischen ihnen. Erneut hatte Dairean das Gefühl, dass diese Diskussion um das Pulver nur ein Stellvertreter für etwas anderes war. Unter anderen Umständen hätte Hathorel das Thema längst vergessen. Er war bei weitem nicht der einzige, der sich ab und an eine Prise des Krauts gönnte, es war in den regulären Truppen weit verbreitet, sogar bei den Magiern. Üblicherweise machten nur Heiler so ein Drama um so etwas harmloses. Hathorel machte schliesslich eine verärgerte Geste mit der Hand, als wolle er das Thema vom Tisch schieben.

 &#8222;Wechseln wir das Thema. Ihr habt hoffentlich daraus gelernt."

 &#8222;Ja, das habe ich", antwortete Dairean, ganz so wie es Hathorel von ihm erwartete. Es war gelogen. Er würde das Pulver weiter nehmen. Der Fehler lag nicht bei ihm.

 &#8222;Nein, habt ihr nicht", seufzte Hathorel. &#8222;Veralbert mich nicht. Ich kenne euch gut genug. Aber lassen wir das Thema."

 Dairean nickte nur.

 &#8222;Ich wollte wütend auf euch sein, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass ihr euch nichts zuschulden habt kommen lassen. Aber es wird an der Zeit, dass ihr die Karten offenlegt. Ich habe euch drei Tage lang Ruhe gelassen. Zeit, die wir eigentlich nicht haben", führte Hathorel aus, und ergriff eine weitere Handvoll Holzchips, dieses mal von weisser Farbe. Weiss für den Argentumkreuzzug.

 &#8222;Verzeihung? Ich kann nicht ganz folgen." Dairean blickte Hathorel in seiner besten verwunderten Miene an.

 &#8222;Das Artefakt", erwiderte dieser ungeduldig. &#8222;Wir brauchen es. Ihr habt ein gutes Spiel gespielt, da in der Höhle, aber nun müsst ihr mir sagen, wo ihr es versteckt habt."

 &#8222;Verzeiht, aber warum sollte ich es haben?"

 &#8222;Ich habe meine quellen. Der Silberbund hat es nicht. Windläufer ist viel zu arrogant, um geheim zu halten, dass sie es in ihren gierigen Fingern hat. Ausserdem habe ich erfahren, dass sie Tyballin und Feuerblüte darauf angesetzt hat, es wieder zu beschaffen.", fuhr Hathorel ungeduldig fort und liess Dairean nicht aus den Augen. &#8222;Also, wo habt ihr es versteckt? In eurem Gepäck war es nicht."

 &#8222;Ich weiss nicht, wo sich das Artefakt befindet", erwiderte Dairean.

 &#8222;Es reicht, Sonnenhoffnung, das wisst ihr auch. Wir spielen hier keine Spielchen. Ihr seid der einzige, der in Frage kommt, also sagt mir, wo ihr es habt. Oder wollt ihr etwa, dass euch der Silberbund entführt, weil sie denken, dass ihr in dessen Besitz seid?" Hathorel tippte ungeduldig mit den Fingerspitzen auf die Holzchips, die auf der Karte lagen.

 &#8222;Ich habe versucht zu fliehen, Magister Hathorel", erwiderte Dairean steif. &#8222;Ich habe mich nicht um das Artefakt gekümmert, weil mein eigenes Leben auf dem Spiel stand. Verzeiht, dass dies Vorrang hatte." Er konnte es nicht verhindern, dass eine Spur Sarkasmus in seiner Stimme mitklang.

 Hathorel hielt in der Tippbewegung inne. &#8222;Ihr lügt", sagte er eisig.

 &#8222;Wie könnt ihr mir dies unterstellen?" Dairean zog die Augenbrauen zusammen. <Finderlohn.. Finderlohn..>, hallte es in seinen Gedanken. Er wusste, er sollte es Hathorel in diesem Moment sagen, wo sich der Griff befand. Und doch tat er es nicht. Ein Teil von ihm wusste, dass Hathorel nur gesagt hatte, was er hatte sagen müssen. Ein Teil von ihm wollte glauben, dass Hathorel nur gepokert hatte, und Daireans Leben niemals auf dem Spiel stand. Dass er nicht bloss eine Tributzahlung an den Silberbund gewesen wäre. Doch der andere Teil von ihm wusste, dass es nicht wahr war. Er konnte nicht einschätzen, wie ernst es Hathorel gewesen war. Und &#8211; so sehr der Gedanke ihn schmerzte &#8211; es war Hathorel zuzutrauen, dass er es ernst gemeint hatte. Er hätte sein Leben für Hathorel gegeben, und dieser hatte sein Vertrauen missbraucht. Dairean wusste, er sollte sich nicht so fühlen. Er war ein Spion. Ein Agent, der im Untergrund agierte. Ersetzbar. Es war nur logisch, dass man einen Spion opferte, um die Mission zu erfüllen. Er hatte es immer gewusst, und hätte an Hathorels Stelle vermutlich nicht anders gehandelt. 

 Und doch fühlte er sich miserabel. Die Enttäuschung pochte dumpf in seinem Brustkorb, nagte an ihm, bohrte an ihm und verstärkte seine Übelkeit nur noch.

 &#8222;Spielt nicht mit mir", sagte Hathorel scharf. &#8222;Ich kann euch zerquetschen wie eine kleine Kakerlake, wenn ich es will."

 &#8222;Ich würde niemals mit euch spielen, Sire", erwiderte Dairean steif. Seine Miene war undurchschaubar, nichts sollte von seinem Schmerz und seiner Enttäuschung nach aussen dringen.

 &#8222;Ich weiss nicht, wo sich das Artefakt befindet. Ich hatte angenommen, dass Feuerblüte es bei sich trägt. Ich wollte mich in Sicherheit bringen. Zu Feuerblüte und der Gruppe vorzustossen, die sich mit dem Frostwyrm prügelte, wäre Selbstmord gewesen."

 Hathorel blickte Dairean prüfend an, dann seufzte er. &#8222;Ihr habt vermutlich Recht."

 &#8222;Ich wollte möglichst schnell in ein Hordelager. Ich wollte euch benachrichtigen. Gallgrimm war nicht weit entfernt, ich dachte, ich schaffe es."

 &#8222;Ihr hättet in Erfahrung bringen sollen, wer den Schwertgriff trägt!", begehrte Hathorel noch einmal auf. Dairean kannte seinen Auftraggeber gut genug, um zu wissen, dass es ein verzweifelter letzter Versuch war, noch einmal Recht zu bekommen, obwohl dieser längst wusste, dass er im Unrecht war.

 &#8222;Wie denn? Ich wurde angegriffen und habe eine Kopfwunde davongetragen, die mich einen halben Abend ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat! Danach war ich natürlich gefesselt und geknebelt!" Dairean hob die Stimme. &#8222;Ich möchte lieber nicht betonen müssen, wessen unzureichende Arbeit das gewesen ist. So früh enttarnt zu werden war bestimmt nicht meine Schuld." Er blickte den Magister an.

 &#8222;Wagt es nicht, mir zu unterstellen, dass.."

 Dairean unterbrach Hathorel. &#8222;Ich unterstelle nichts. Ich stelle lediglich fest. Ihr habt mir versichert, dass ihr Tyballin gut genug kennt. Ihr habt versichert, dass er keinen Verdacht schöpfen würde, zumindest nicht so schnell. Offensichtlich habt ihr euch geirrt."

 Hathorel sagte nichts mehr. Seine Finger stapelten die weissen Holzchips aufeinander. Dairean verfolgte die Bewegung mit den Augen.

 &#8222;Warum habt ihr das Mädchen mitgenommen?", sagte Hathorel schliesslich, und blickte ihn an. 

 &#8222;Ich wusste, ich schaffe es nicht im Sturm nach Gallgrimm", sagte Dairean, langsam, überlegend. &#8222;Ich kannte die Höhle von meinem Kurierflug vor ein paar Monaten, ihr erinnert euch.. der Sturm?"

 Hathorel nickte.

 &#8222;Ich beschloss, dass ich sie mitnehme, falls der Silberbund zuerst auf mich trifft. Ich hätte ein Druckmittel. Oder ihr Mitleid wecken können, weil ich sie gerettet habe. Und wenn ihr zuerst auf mich gestossen wäret, dann hättet ihr eine Geisel gehabt. Ich fand beide Optionen sehr angenehm, also habe ich mich dafür entschieden. Warum fragt ihr? Denkt ihr, das war falsch?"

 &#8222;Nein, das denke ich nicht. Allerdings hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass ihr in so einem Moment derart strategisch denken könnt."

 Dairean wusste nicht, ob er beleidigt sein sollte oder ob das nur ein Versuch war, ihm die Wahrheit zu entlocken. Konnte Hathorel wissen, was.. <Nein, hör auf. Natürlich weiss er es nicht. Du bist ein guter Schauspieler. Ausserdem... du hast sie doch nur deswegen gerettet>, sprach er sich selber zu. Er setzte ein verschmitztes Lächeln auf und erwiderte, &#8222;Tja, da seht ihr, wie viele versteckte Talente ich habe."

 &#8222;Und ihr seid sicher, dass es nur das war? Oder wolltet ihr vielleicht eine Elfe retten, die euch sehr am Herzen lag? Man hört so einiges munkeln..."

 Dairean setzt einen angemessen empörten Gesichtsausdruck auf. &#8222;Wie könnt ihr mir dies nur unterstellen, Sire?"

 &#8222;Nun, man hört so einiges. Es kursieren unter den Silberbundlern Gerüchte, dass ihr euch massiv an diese Elfe heran gemacht habt. Ich frage mich.." Hathorel tippte mit dem Zeigefinger gegen sein Kinn und musterte Dairean. &#8222;Ich frage mich, ob ihr euch vielleicht von gewissen Emotionen habt beeinflussen und blenden lassen."

 Dairean hielt einen Moment inne, und lachte dann leise. Hathorel zog die Augenbrauen hoch.

 &#8222;Mit Verlaub, Sire. Das war rein taktisch. Ich hatte gehofft, über sie an Informationen heranzukommen. Denkt ihr tatsächlich, ich würde mich von einer Hochelfe angezogen fühlen? Welch abscheulicher Gedanke. Sie war nichts, nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. Und es hat sich bewährt. Sie war naiv genug und hat sich zu mir hingezogen gefühlt. Leider kam ich nicht dazu, das auszunutzen, weil ich enttarnt wurde. Und wir wissen ja, dass das nicht mein Fehler war", lenkte Dairean geschickt das Thema erneut auf Hathorels Fehler.

 Hathorel schnaubte. &#8222;Nun gut. Ich glaube euch. Vorerst. aber wir werden uns noch sprechen."

 &#8222;Natürlich, Magister", sagte Dairean.

 &#8222;Ihr werdet euer Zimmer nicht verlassen", befahl Hathorel. Dairean öffnete den Mund, um zu protestieren, doch er konnte nicht einmal eine Silbe sagen. &#8222;Nein, sagt nichts. Ihr seid ein Ziel. Der Silberbund will euch in seine Finger bekommen. ES wäre töricht von euch, wenn ihr denkt, dass ihr weiterhin unbeschadet, als wäre nichts passiert, in Dalaran umher spazieren könnt. Vor allem, wenn ihr noch so schwach seid. Es ist nur zu eurem eigenen Schutz."

 Der Magister durchquerte den Raum, um die Tür zu öffnen. Offensichtlich interessierte er sich nicht für eine Antwort auf seine Aussage.

 &#8222;Blutritterin Feuerblüte, bringt Sonnenhoffnung bitte wieder in seine Kammer und sorgt dafür, dass er es so angenehm wie möglich hat."

 &#8222;Bin ich ein Dienstmädchen?", brauste Eloira auf und funkelte den Magister an. &#8222;Ich habe jetzt schon genug Zeit hier vertrödelt."

 &#8222;Das ist ein Befehl", erwiderte Hathorel barsch, drehte sich wieder um, stapfte an den Tisch zurück und liess ihr keine Zeit zu antworten.

 Dairean hatte sich mittlerweile erhoben. &#8222;Shorel'aran, Magister Hathorel."

 &#8222;Ja ja, geht schon. Wir sprechen uns noch. Ich muss jetzt ungestört überlegen, wie ich diese ganzen Probleme löse!", seufzte Hathorel

 &#8222;Natürlich."

 Dairean trat zu Eloira und liess sich von ihr zurück in die kleine Kammer führen.


Nur wenige Momente nachdem Dairean und die Blutritterin die Quartiere verlassen hatten, stand Magister Hathorel wieder auf, und öffnete eine weitere Tür in seinem Quartier, die in sein Schlafzimmer führte.

 &#8222;Du hast alles gehört?", fragte er den Elfen, der neben der Tür gewartet hatte. Dieser nickte nur.

 &#8222;Gut. Ich will, dass du ihn nicht aus den Augen lässt, und mir über jeden seiner Schritte Bescheid gibst."

 &#8222;Ihr glaubt ihm nicht?"

 &#8222;Kein bisschen, Meeran. Kein bisschen."

 &#8222;Was glaubt ihr, was er tun wird?"

 &#8222;Vorerst behalte ich meine Überlegungen für mich. Beobachtet ihn einfach."

 Der Elf salutierte und verliess Hathorels Quartier fast ungesehen.


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde nicht gerne in der Haut von den vieren stecken, mal sehen, wer das Rennen gewinnt.

Wieder 2 schöne Teile.


----------



## Alux (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich halte zu Dairean.


----------



## Melian (12. Dezember 2011)

_OOC: Ich leide auch mit mit allen vieren.. Das Rennen gewinnen... Uuh.. ich glaube, das wird für manchen Leser noch eine überraschung. Ich hab mit den Charakteren noch einiges vor. ^-^
Der nächste Part ist etwas ruhiger. Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Lesen._
--------------------------
Freundschaftsspiel(e)

_Ylaria betritt den Raum des Gasthauses. Es ist in einer Stadt, die sie kennt. Der Name spielt keine Rolle. Sie öffnet die Tür, und tritt hinein, in Wärme. Ein grosses Feuer flackert, doch nicht im Kamin. Sie friert, sie friert so sehr. Sie nähert sich dem Feuer, streckt die Hände aus. Das Feuer weicht vor ihr zurück. Sie streckt die Hände mehr aus, tritt näher an das Feuer, welches mitten im Gastraum lodert, auf nacktem Boden. Das Feuer weicht erneut._

_Sie friert. Sie friert und sie verglüht innerlich. Sie tritt näher zu dem Feuer und es verwandelt sich in eine humanoide Gestalt. Sie glaubte, ein Kichern zu vernehmen. Das Feuer läuft vor ihr davon, durch die Räume des Gasthauses, und..._

Als Ylaria das erste Mal aufwachte, registrierte sie nur wenig, und doch so Essentielles.  

Ein kalter Hauch fuhr über ihre Wangen. Sie lag weich. Ihr war wohlig warm. Etwas schweres lag auf ihr, weich und bequem. Decke.. Es war eine Decke. Es war warm. Und weich. Sie öffnete die Augen nicht. Sie fror. Sie hatte das Gefühl zu erfrieren, obwohl es warm war. Sie wusste, es war warm, und dennoch dachte sie zu erfrieren. Sie wimmerte leise. Durch den Nebel ihrer Gedanken spürte sie eine Berührung. Kalt. Metallisch. An ihrem Mund. Es dauerte nicht lang, da war sie wieder eingeschlafen.

&#8222;_Geh nicht fort." Ylarias Rufen verhallt ungehört. Sie eilt durch einen flur. Das Feuer trägt elfische Gesichtszüge, ein lodernder elfischer Körper, ohne genaue Konturen. Dennoch ist sie sicher, es ist ein Elf. &#8222;Bleib stehen.. mir ist kalt."_

_Sie ruft erneut, doch das Feuer lacht nur. Das Lachen schallt durch das ganze Gebäude. Der Flur hört nicht auf. Sie ist in Silbermond. Sie ist zuhause. Das Anwesen der Silbersangs. _ 

_Das Feuer lacht und spielt mit ihr. Es hält sie zum Narren. Kurz bevor sie es erwischen kann, macht es einen weiteren Schritt, immer schneller als sie. Viele Türen säumen den Flur. Das Feuer stellt ihr ein Bein, und berührt sie, dann verschwindet es. Ylaria steht auf. Das Feuer ist nicht mehr da. So viele Türen, die sie.._

Das zweite Mal wachte sie auf, als Stimmen durch ihre vernebelten Träume drangen. Sie spitzte die Ohren. Viel bewusster als das vorherige Mal war sie anwesend. Sie fror immer noch ein wenig. Nur leise drangen Wortfetzen an ihre Ohren. Träge versuchte sie sich zu erinnern, wer sprach. Die Stimmen kamen ihr bekannt vor.  

&#8222;.. immer noch fiebrig.. Gefährlich" - eine weibliche, sanfte Stimme. Rau und ungewohnt, in der Allgemeinsprache.

&#8222;Ihr müsst doch.. dagegen.. können.." Männlich. Elf.. oder..? Sie war sich nicht sicher.

&#8222;.. Geduld.. vonnöten.. Tee. Licht." erneut die Frau.

Ylaria schlummerte wieder ein, als sich die Stimmen entfernten.

_Das Feuer wispert ihr Koseworte in die Ohren. Von überall und nirgendwo. Es ruft nach ihr. &#8222;Ylariaa...", säuselt es, wie der Wind. Und dann weiss sie, welche Tür. Sie weiss, wo sie hin muss. Die fünfte Tür von links. _ 

_Sie öffnet die Tür, und befindet sich sofort im Raum. Sie kann sich nicht erinnern, den Raum betreten zu haben. Sie ist einfach da._

_Das Feuer steht vor ihr. Er steht vor ihr. Es ist ein Elf._

&#8222;_Ylaria, da bist du ja endlich", sagt er. Die Stimme kommt ihr bekannt vor. &#8222;Ich friere", sagt sie. _ 

&#8222;_Ich weiss", sagt das Feuer und breitet seine Arme aus. &#8222;Ich werde dich wärmen", sagt das Feuer. Und tritt auf sie zu. Sie.._

&#8222;Ylaria, könnt ihr mich hören?" Schlagartiger als die beiden Male zuvor erwachte sie und öffnet die Augen. Die Sonne blendete sie grell. Ihr war furchtbar heiss. &#8222;Wo..", krächzte sie, doch ihre Stimme versagte. Sie fühlte sich durstig. Sie hatte furchtbaren Hunger. Sie wollte..

&#8222;Scht, ganz ruhig", murmelte die vertraute Stimme. Sie drehte den Kopf und erblickte die Menschenpriesterin. Wie war noch gleich ihr Name? &#8222;Ihr seid in Sicherheit, in Dalaran", sagte sie leise, und strich mit einem kühlen Lappen über Ylarias Stirn. &#8222;Ihr wart verletzt und ihr habt ein übles Fieber davongetragen", fuhr sie fort. &#8222;Bewegt euch nicht."

Ylaria holte tief Luft, und keuchte sofort, als ihr ein scharfer Schmerz in die Brust stach. Ein Hustenreiz überwältigte sie und sie begann Schleim in das Tuch zu husten, welches die Heilerin ihr hinhielt. &#8222;Durst", konnte sie nur ächzen, nachdem sie fertig gehustet hatte.

Ihr ganzer Körper schmerzte. Sie schwitzte. Es war viel zu heiss. Und sie war durstig. Es tat weh. Sie wollte zurück. Zurück. Schlafen. Das Feuer.. der Traum.. Sie krächzte erneut &#8222;Durst".  

&#8222;Ganz ruhig. Bitte beruhigt euch. Ihr strengt euch zu sehr an", sagte die Menschenfrau und wusch mit dem Lappen über Ylarias Gesicht. Ylaria traten Tränen in die Augen, doch dann beruhigte sie sich langsam. Sie schloss die Augen wieder, atmete ein und aus, nicht zu tief, um nicht zu viele Schmerzen zu erzeugen.

&#8222;So ist es gut. Ich werde euch helfen, euch aufzurichten, dann könnt ihr etwas trinken."

Ylaria musste die Augen nicht öffnen, um zu wissen, dass die Heilerin lächelte.  

Langsam richtete sie sich &#8211; mit Brionnas Hilfe &#8211; auf. Die Menschenfrau stopfte ihr ein paar Kissen in den Rücken, so dass sie in einer halb aufgerichteten Lage schliesslich eine Tasse voll lauwarmen Tee in die zitternden Hände nahm, und gierig daraus trank.  

Nur wenig später schlief sie wieder ein.  
Traumlos.


Das nächste Mal erwachte sie mit einem brennenden Hunger. Das Licht schmerzte nur kurz, als sie die Augen aufmachte. Sie fror nicht, sie schwitzte nicht. Sie richtete sich auf und blickte sich im Zimmer um. Sie fühlte sich besser. Bedeutend besser.  

Auf einem Stuhl neben ihrem Bett sass Verian und schlief in einer Position, die sehr unbequem aussah, den Kopf an die harte Wand gedrückt. Die Heilerin war nicht zu sehen.  

Ylaria bewegte ihre Hände, die unter der Decke lagen. Sie erinnerte sich jeder Einzelheit, die ihr zugestossen war. Die Expedition. Ihre anfängliche Euphorie. Der lange Flug. Die Ankunft.. Sie hatte Drachen gesehen. Dairean.

Ylaria lächelte, doch bald verlor es sich in den nachfolgenden Gedanken.

Der Absturz. Das grässliche Gefühl, als sie ihren Knochen knacksen hörte. Ylarias Hand wanderte zu ihrem Bein und betastete es.  

Sie spürte keinen Verband und keine Wunde.

Sie bewegte es probeweise und keuchte leicht, als ein stechender Schmerz durch den Knochen fuhr. Was..  

&#8222;Ylaria, du bist wach! Oh bei der Sonne.." Verian war von ihrem Keuchen aufgewacht, und blickte sie an. Sofort setzte er sich auf ihr Bett, neben sie, und legte ihr eine Hand auf den Oberarm. Er strahlte.

Sie lächelte. &#8222;Ja", erklang ihre heisere Stimme. Es fühlte sich an, als hätte sie seit Monaten nicht mehr gesprochen.

&#8222;Oh, bei der Sonne", wiederholte Verian. &#8222;Ich bin so froh, dass du aufwachst. Brionna hat gesagt, dich hat ein starkes Fieber erwischt, und sie hat es nicht wirklich gut bekämpfen können, es blieben noch Überreste davon in deinem Körper, oder so, sagte sie zumindest. Deinem Bein geht es gut, aber es muss sich noch gewöhnen, an dem geheilten Zustand, meinte sie. Also.. sie hat es richten können, aber der Knochen und das Gewebe drumherum sind in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden, und müssen sich noch an den geheilten Zustand gewöhnen, und.."

Ylaria lachte leise, als Verians Wortschwall auf sie ein sprudelte. Verian unterbrach sich selbst und blickte sie verwirrt an. &#8222;Du lachst..?"

Ylaria lächelte und hob die Hand. &#8222;Es ist.. schön dich.. sprechen zu hören. Gut, dich zu sehen", sagte sie leise. &#8222;Wie lange..?"

&#8222;Wir waren drei Tage unterwegs bis nach Dalaran. Du hast die letzten vier Tage zusätzlich noch verschlafen und bist hier gelegen."  

Sie hatte eine ganze Woche verloren. Ylaria blickte Verian an. Er rutschte etwas näher.  

&#8222;Wie fühlst du dich?", fragte er vorsichtig.

&#8222;Es tut weh", murmelte sie. Verian nickte. &#8222;Durstig. Hungrig. Mir ist übel."

&#8222;Das ist ein gutes Zeichen", sagte er lächelnd. &#8222;Frierst du?"

&#8222;Nein."

&#8222;Sehr gut. Das Fieber ist weg. Brionna sagte, ich solle es ihr sofort sagen, wenn du noch frierst. Sie schläft gerade, weisst du? Sie hat sich um dich und um Hammerschmied gekümmert. Er ist wieder auf den Beinen."

Ylaria richtete sich etwas mehr auf und zog eine Hand unter der Decke hervor, legte sie auf ihr Bein.

&#8222;Du wirst wieder laufen können. Noch ein paar Tage, und du wirst wieder beweglich und aktiv sein wie ein Eichhörnchen."

&#8222;Ausgerechnet.. ein Eichhörnchen? Warum nicht etwas.. hm.. Anmutigeres?" Sie schmunzelte und blickte zu Verian, der erneut anfing bis über beide Ohrenspitzen hinweg zu strahlen.

&#8222;Ach, wie habe ich deinen Humor vermisst. Ich dachte schon, ich.." Er unterbrach sich selbst und blickte zu Boden.

&#8222;Du dachtest was?"

Verian hielt einen Moment inne. &#8222;Dass ich dich verloren habe. Wir haben nach dir gesucht. Dich nicht gefunden. Ich hatte .. Weisst du, ich hatte solche Angst. Ich habe.. mich sogar mit Tyballin angelegt."

&#8222;Wirklich?"

&#8222;Arroganter Sack", murmelte Verian nur als Antwort.

Ylaria lachte und Verian grinste sie verschmitzt an.

&#8222;Du weisst.. doch, ich bin so leicht nicht unterzukriegen."

&#8222;Ich hab's gemerkt. Ach, Ylaria, ich bin so froh", sagte Verian, und beugte sich etwas zu ihr, um sie spontan in die Arme zu nehmen.

Ylaria schloss den einen Arm, den sie schon unter der Decke hervorgezogen hatte, um ihren besten Freund und schmiegte sich an den warmen Körper.  

&#8222;Danke", murmelte sie.  

Verian fragte nicht, wofür, sondern hielt sie einfach fest. Seine eine Hand strich durch ihr Haar. Es war eine Geste, die Geborgenheit in ihr weckte.  

Nach einer halben Ewigkeit löste sie sich von ihm. &#8222;Ich bin.. durstig.. Könntest du bitte..?"

Verian liess sie sanft zurück in die Kissen sinken und liess sie dann los. &#8222;Natürlich. Entschuldige, ich hätte vorher dran denken können." Er stand auf, und schenkte ihr etwas Saft ein. &#8222;Brionna sagte, ich solle dir Saft zu trinken geben, aber wenn dir der zu kühl ist, könntest du warme Brühe bekommen. Du brauchst einerlei dringend Energie und Nahrung." Er reichte ihr das Glas.

Ylaria nahm es entgegen und nickte. &#8222;Saft.. reicht schon.. im Moment. Denke ich." Als sie daran nippte und der kühle, erfrischende, süsssaure Saft ihre Kehle hinunter rann, seufzte sie wohlig.

&#8222;Und jetzt.. setz' dich hin.. Erzähl mir alles, was ich verpasst habe in den.. letzten Tagen.. hm?Was ist mit dir und Leireth? Was ist mit Imenia passiert? Wie habt ihr den Frostwyrm überstanden? Wie habt ihr uns gefunden? Was ist mit den Sonnenhäschern passiert?"

Und Verian erzählte.  

XXXX​


----------



## Alux (13. Dezember 2011)

Oft sind die ruhigeren Kapitel die besten.


----------



## Silmyiél (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin so froh das es weiter geht! 
Und immer noch erfüllst du meine Erwartungen vollends


----------



## Melian (15. Dezember 2011)

_OOC: Vielen Dank auch dir, Silmyiel, dass du noch weiterliest._
----------------

"Was is' los, Bri?" Connell benutzte den Kosenamen, den er sich in den letzten Tagen für sie ausgedacht hatte und blickte sie an.Brionna konzentrierte sich auf die Teekanne, aus der sie Tee in eine Tasse goss. &#8222;Was sollte los sein?", antwortete sie. Sie klang kurz angebunden, obwohl sie das nicht wollte.  

Connell sass am Tisch ihr gegenüber. Er hatte sich in der letzten Woche hervorragend erholt, und war schon fast wieder ganz auf den Beinen. Einzig eine leichte Erkältung plagte ihn noch und sein Körper musste sich noch von den Strapazen und dem Blutverlust der Wunde erholen, die er im Kampf gegen den Frostwyrm erlitten hatte. Er schnaubte kurz. &#8222;Natürlich nicht'", brummelte er.  

&#8222;Warum kommst du auf die Idee, dass etwas los sein sollte?", wiederholte sie. Sie konnte es nicht lassen. Es ärgerte die Menschenfrau selbst.  

&#8222;Weil du sonst nie so ruhig bist", schlussfolgerte Connell blauäugig.  

&#8222;Willst du behaupten, ich sei eine Klatschbase?", giftete Brionna zurück und funkelte ihn über der Teetasse an. Sie wusste, es war töricht.  

&#8222;Wa.. Nein.. Das wollt' ich sicher nich' sagen, ich mein', dass du sons' immer mehr.. du weisst schon", stammelte Connell, ehe er schwieg und sie hilfesuchend anblickte.

Brionna blickte noch einen Moment ernst, ehe sie grinste. Connell schnaubte erneut, doch dann lachte er auch und so genossen sie einen Moment die fröhliche Atmosphäre, die sie selbst erzeugt hatten.

Der Gemeinschaftsraum war leer. Es war später Nachmittag. Brionna hatte einige Stunden geschlafen, nachdem sie die ganze Nacht über die Elfe gewacht hatte. Sie hatte sich nun etwas zu Essen gegönnt. Nur noch diese Tasse Tee, dann würde sie wieder nach Miss Silbersang schauen.

Connells Blick ruhte immer noch auf ihr. &#8222;Jetzt aber.. mal im Ernst. Dich beschäftigt was.. Is' es die Elfe? Wacht sie nich' auf?", bohrte er weiter.  

Brionna seufzte und stellte die Tasse hin, legte die Hände mit den Handflächen nach unten auf die raue Oberfläche des Tisches. &#8222;Das auch."

Connell legte sofort seine beiden ebenso rauen, ledrigen Pranken auf ihre Hände und schlang seine Finger um die ihren, viel zärtlicher als man es für so einen grossen und starken Mann erwarten würde . Er sagte nichts, sondern blickte sie nur an, was Brionna nicht weiter erstaunte.

Sie hatten in den letzten Tagen viele Stunden miteinander verbracht. Nachdem er sich soweit von seinen Verletzungen erholt hatte, dass er problemlos wieder aufstehen konnte, liess er es sich nicht nehmen, sie fast überall hin zu begleiten, sofern sie es zuliess. Viele Stunden waren sie einfach nur während Brionnas Wache in Miss Silbersangs Zimmer gesessen, hatten einige Mahlzeiten miteinander eingenommen und viele Kannen Tee getrunken. Brionna hatte in diesen Stunden vor allem eines herausgefunden: Connell war ein aufmerksamer und guter Zuhörer. Was sich andere in langem Studium aneignen mussten, wusste er instinktiv. Er schwieg, wenn seine Worte den Gedankenfluss stören würden, er sprach, wenn es notwendig war, die Stille zu durchbrechen, und er sagte mit wenigen Worten das, wofür andere eine halbe Ewigkeit brauchten. Er scheute sich nicht, zu sagen, was er dachte, auch wenn das beinhaltete, dass er Kritik übte. Trotz dieser beneidenswerten Fähigkeiten hatte Connell auch ganz oft etwas tollpatschiges und unüberlegtes an sich. Brionna lächelte, als ihr dies durch den Kopf ging. Sie hatte ihn am Anfang der Expedition nicht ausstehen können, aber ihr Widerstand war schnell geschmolzen, als sie realisiert hatte, dass er kein Spiel spielte. Dass er einfach nur er selbst war.

Connell blickte sie immer noch an, aufmerksam, und streichelte mit dem Daumen über ihre Hand. Er sagte immer noch nichts, weil er wusste, dass sie zu gegebener Zeit schon sprechen würde.

Brionna erwiderte seinen Blick. &#8222;Einerseits wacht sie nicht auf, andererseits.." Sie seufzte und löste eine Hand unter seiner hervor und richtete sich die Haare etwas. &#8222;Sie ist.. mitgenommener als sie sein sollte."

&#8222;Wie geht'n das?", fragte Connell.

&#8222;Ich wusste es nicht. Ich .. habe mir den Kopf zerbrochen, ob es vielleicht an mir liegt. Ob ich nicht genug heilende Kraft übrig gehabt habe, nachdem ich mich um dich gekümmert hatte, oder ob ich vielleicht etwas übersehen habe, weil sie eine Hochelfe ist und ich mit diesem Volk wenig Erfahrungen habe."

Connell strich sich mit der freien Hand über den Dreitagebart, der sein Kinn zierte.  

Brionna fuhr fort, ihre Gedanken auszuführen. &#8222;Ich hab vor zwei Tagen eine andere Heilerin gefragt. Ich weiss nicht, ob du sie kennst, es ist eine zwergische Priesterin, die ich von meinen Studienreisen nach Eisenschmiede her gut kenne. Wir hatten immer losen Kontakt." Ihre Hand hielt nicht still. Sie griff nach der Teetasse und nippte daran. &#8222;Item, sie hat Miss Silbersang auch untersucht, aber sie konnte auch nichts finden."

&#8222;Warum denkst'n du, dass es ihr nich' so gut geht, wie es ihr gehen sollt'?", fragte Connell und stützte den Ellbogen auf.  

&#8222;Das Fieber. Es ist nicht herunter. Du hast sie doch gehört, wie sie im Schlaf gezittert hat, oder?"

Connell nickte. &#8222;Wollt' immer noch mehr Decken holen."

&#8222;Das hätte auch nichts genützt. Irgendwas war.. irgendwas ist immer noch in ihr, es.." Brionna verstummte mitten im Satz, als die Tür des Gemeinschaftsraumes aufging. Herr Himmelswispern, der gute Freund von Miss Silbersang, betrat eilig und breit grinsend den Gemeinschaftsraum. Kaum hatte er Brionna erblickt, rief er&#8222;Sie ist wach!", und eilte zum Tisch, wo die beiden Menschen sassen.

Brionna atmete hörbar erleichtert auf. &#8222;Endlich.. Das sind gute Neuigkeiten." Sie wollte ihre Hand aus Connells Griff winden, doch er hielt sie weiterhin sanft, aber beständig fest.

&#8222;Ja. Sie sagte, sie sei hungrig und durstig. Fieber hat sie keins."

&#8222;Ich hoffe, ihr habt ihr etwas zu trinken gegeben?"

&#8222;Ja, wie ihr mich instruiert habt, Saft. Sie hat ein Glas getrunken, obwohl sie über Übelkeit klagte."

Brionna runzelte die Stirn. Sie war gerade im Begriff gewesen, aufzustehen, doch sie setzte sich wieder. &#8222;Übelkeit?", murmelte sie. &#8222;Das sollte nicht sein. Wobei.. sie könnte hungrig sein, es könnte aber auch..."

Herr Himmelswisperns Strahlen verschwand etwas aus dessen Gesicht und er runzelte die Stirn. Sein Gesichtsausdruck war für Brionna leichter zu lesen als die Miene der anderen, oft unnahbar scheinenden Hochelfen.  

&#8222;Ihr seht besorgt aus. Aber sie ist doch wach?", fragte er. Seine Stimme klang verwirrt.

&#8222;Ja, sie ist wach. Aber wie ich gerade Connell erzählen wollte, macht sie mir dennoch Sorgen."

&#8222;Warum?"

&#8222;Das.. ich sollte das vielleicht nicht mit euch besprechen."

Himmelswispern verzog das Gesicht. &#8222;Ich bin ihr bester Freund. Ich erfahre es sowieso."

&#8222;Das meine ich nicht. Ich meine.. Ich weiss nicht.. Hach.. es ist kompliziert", seufzte Brionna.

&#8222;Aber ihm wolltet ihr es erzählen?". Er deutete auf Connell.

Connell lächelte beschwichtigend und Brionna wurde rot.

&#8222;Ihr Zustand ist.. schlechter, als man es nach meinen Heilkünsten erwarten würde. Das Licht hat mich reich gesegnet, um sie zu heilen. Und dennoch.." Brionnas Blick haftete auf Herr Himmelswisperns Augenbrauen, die mit jedem ihrer Worte höher wanderten. &#8222;Blickt mich nicht so an", brauste sie plötzlich auf. &#8222;Und wagt es gar nicht, daran zu denken, meine Heilkünste in Frage zu stellen. Weil das ist genau das, was ihr gerade tun wollt, gebt es zu!"

Herr Himmelswispern hob die Hände. &#8222;Nein, ich wollte.. nicht.." Dann seufzte er. &#8222;Entschuldigt. Doch. Das wollte ich."

&#8222;Hrmpf." Brionna zog eine Schmollmiene.  

&#8222;Erzähl' einfach, Bri. Is' wohl besser", forderte Connell sie sachte aber bestimmt auf.

&#8222;Ihr Fieber hielt länger an, als es eigentlich hätte anhalten dürfen. Sie ist sehr schwach. Sie hatte Schüttelfrost, er viel zu stark war für gewöhnliches Fieber. Sie hat teilweise auch sehr stark geschwitzt. Sie hat zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder Phasen von Schmerz gehabt. Ich sah es ihr an. Und.. und ihr Atem stank", führte Brionna widerwillig aus.

&#8222;Was.. hat ihr Atem damit zu tun?" Erneut wanderte Herr Himmelswisperns Augenbraue nach oben.

Brionna schwieg einen Moment, sortierte Worte, dann räusperte sie sich. &#8222;Ich .. sehe ihr habt keine Erfahrung darin. Ich allerdings schon. Es sind.. nun.. klassische Symptome eines Entzugs vom Kraut, das nur in Quel'thalas wächst. Das Kraut, welches zumeist nur Elfen konsumieren."

Herr Himmelswisperns Miene wurde eisig. &#8222;Ihr meint Blutdisteln?"

Brionna nickte nur.

&#8222;Das ist unmöglich. Ylaria ist keine Distelsüchtige. Das wüsste ich!", begehrte Herr Himmelswispern sofort auf.

Connell zuckte nur mit den Schultern. &#8222;Hab gehört, viele Elf'n nehmen das Zeuch." Er erntete einen wütenden Blick des Elfen.

Brionna hob die Hände. &#8222;Bitte, ich wollte euch nicht beunruhigen, Herr Himmelswispern."

&#8222;Ihr irrt euch. Ylaria nimmt keine Disteln, das würde ich wissen", wiederholte er sich.

Brionna seufzte. &#8222;Es gibt keine andere Erklärung."

Der Elf schaute sie einen Moment an, dann liess er sich auf den dritten Stuhl fallen, der am Tisch stand. &#8222;Das kann nicht sein", murmelte er. &#8222;Das wäre.. das kann ich nicht erklären. Sie ist meine beste Freundin. Das würde sie nicht .. Das macht keinen Sinn."

&#8222;Nicht immer gibt es dafür eine Erklärung", versuchte Brionna ihn zu beruhigen und legte die freie Hand auf Herr Himmelswisperns Oberarm. Sie konnte sein Entsetzen gut nachvollziehen. Das Kraut war zwar nicht weit verbreitet unter den Menschen. Weil man es aus Quel'thalas importieren musste, war es relativ teuer, und für den einfachen Menschen unerschwinglich. Aber es gab andere Möglichkeiten und andere mehr und weniger gefährliche Substanzen. Alkohol in grossen Massen war das Hauptproblem vieler Menschen. Viele derjenigen, die sich dem Alkohol hingaben, wollten niemals zugeben, dass sie ein Problem hatten. &#8222;Manchmal haben nicht einmal diejenigen, die süchtig sind eine Erklärung. Sie haben eines Tages probiert, und dann lässt es sie..."

Herr Himmeslwispern fiel ihr ins Wort und schüttelte ihre Hand ab. &#8222;Ihr versteht nicht! Ylaria nimmt keine Disteln! Wir haben es zweimal erleben müssen, dass einer der unseren nach dem Fall des Sonnenbrunnens an einer übermässigen Dosis von Blutdisteln gestorben ist. Diese Idioten dachten, dass sie so ihre Magiesucht stillen können.. Sie würde.. Sie würde niemals.. Sie weiss, wie sehr.."  

Herr Himmelswispern wurde erneut still. Brionna stellte fest, dass er müde wirkte. Die anfängliche Freude, die beim Betreten des Raumes in seinem Gesicht gestanden hatte, war wie weggewischt und war wieder dem sorgenvollen Ausdruck gewichen, den Brionna von den letzten Tagen her nur zu gut kannte.  

&#8222;Ich irre mich nicht", sagte sie schliesslich und blickte dem Elfen direkt in die Augen. Sie irrte sich wirklich nicht. Sie war sich sicher. Die letzten Zweifel waren verschwunden, nachdem ihr die Zwergin versicherte, dass sie alles in ihrer Macht Stehende versucht hatte und sie selber auch keine Möglichkeit mehr sähe, wie die Symptome der Elfe durch Licht noch mehr hätten gelindert werden können.

&#8222;Ich.. ich muss mit ihr sprechen. Wenn das wahr ist..", murmelte Herr Himmelswispern.  

Brionna blieb hartnäckig und legte ihm die Hand wieder auf den Oberarm. &#8222;Ihr habt mich heute morgen früh schon zur fünften Stunde abgelöst, weil ich so müde war. Ich nehme ausserdem an, dass Miss Silbersang schon länger wach ist, und ihr euch unterhalten habt. Ihr seid müde. Ihr müsst dringend ruhen, Herr Himmelswispern. Die Nachricht ist.. ich hätte sie euch vielleicht erst später erzählen sollen."

&#8222;Nein", begehrte der Elf auf. &#8222;Nein, ihr habt.. das Richtige getan, indem ihr es mir gesagt habt."

&#8222;Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ihr euch zuerst ausruhen solltet, bevor ihr mit ihr sprecht", fuhr Brionna fort.

&#8222;Warum?"

&#8222;Sons' sagt ihr nur irgendwelchen Mist", schlussfolgerte Connell, &#8222;und kriegt euch mit ihr in die Haare und am Schluss sin' alle sauer auf Bri.. ich mein Brionna.." Seine Fingerspitzen streichelte immer noch über ihre Handoberfläche.

Brionna schmunzelte und drehte die Hand so, dass Connell ihre Handinnenfläche berührte. Sie genoss das Gefühl sehr. &#8222;Ich muss Hammerschmied recht geben, Herr Himmelswispern. Ausserdem würde ich Miss Silbersang gerne zuerst befragen, was es damit auf sich hat, und in welchen Dosen sie das Kraut genommen hat."

&#8222;Warum?", fragte Herr Himmelswispern dumpf.

&#8222;Damit ich mir Massnahmen überlegen und sie entsprechend behandeln kann", erklärte Brionna geduldig, während sie zu Connell blickte, der sie anlächelte.

&#8222;Aber ich will mit ihr sprechen", begehrte der Elf schwach auf.

&#8222;Ihr solltet euch zuerst einmal ausruhen", sagte Brionna erneut.

Connell richtete sich etwas auf. &#8222;Hört auf sie. 'S is' besser, sonst bekommt ihr nur noch ihren Zorn zu spüren. Ausserdem.. Eine von euch hat nach euch gefragt. Die.. wie hiess sie..?" Er blickte hilfesuchend zu Brionna.

&#8222;Miss Himmelsflamme", ergänzte diese sofort.

&#8222;Leireth hat mich gesucht?"

&#8222;Hat gefragt, wann ihr fertich seid bei der Miss un' wann ihr zu ihr kommt", nickte Connell.

Der Elf rieb sich die Augen und stand schliesslich auf.  

&#8222;Ihr könnt auch noch morgen mit ihr sprechen. Ihr solltet wirklich etwas zu Ruhe kommen", sagte Brionna. Der Elf tat ihr Leid.

&#8222;Gut", sagte er schliesslich. &#8222;Aber versprecht mir eins.."

&#8222;Was soll ich euch versprechen, Herr Himmelswispern?"

&#8222;Sagt.. sagt Feuerblüte nichts davon."

Brionna zog eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Ich weiss nicht, ob das möglich ist. Ich habe ihr schon.. gewisse Bedenken mitgeteilt."

Der Blick, den ihr der Elf zuwarf, war mörderisch. &#8222;Ihr habt Feuerblüte schon erzählt, dass sie Disteln nimmt? Einfach so?"

&#8222;Nein, ich habe ihr gesagt, es läuft mit der Heilung nicht alles so, wie es sein sollte, noch nicht meinen Verdacht."

&#8222;Das Licht sei gesegnet", murmelte der Elf. &#8222;Hört zu, ihr dürft ihr das nicht erzählen. Das könnte.. das Ende sein für Ylarias Karriere."

&#8222;Das kann ich nicht beurteilen." Brionna rutschte auf ihrem Stuhl herum. Mehr und mehr wurde ihr das Gespräch unangenehmer. &#8222;Und ich kann das auch nicht verschweigen."

&#8222;Dann.. dann schiebt es wenigstens auf. Ich bitte euch! Ich will zuerst mit Ylaria reden, und ihr solltet das auch tun. Es kann alles noch ein Irrtum sein."

&#8222;Ein Irrtum?", unterbrach Brionna die in einem flehenden Tonfall vorgebrachten Worte des Elfen.

&#8222;Was weiss ich.. vielleicht hat es ihr jemand untergejubelt und sie wusste nicht, was es genau war. Oder jemand hat sie betrogen, oder was weiss ich.. Ich bitte euch.. Inständig. Lasst mich zuerst mit ihr reden. Bitte!", fuhr Herr Himmelswispern eindringlich fort. Seit er aufgestanden war, hatte er damit begonnen, an der kurzen Tischseite auf und ab zu gehen.  

Brionna verfolgte das rastlose Treiben des Elfen einen Moment mit den Augen, dann wanderte ihr Blick zu Connell.

Der drückte kurz ihre Hand und rieb sich erneut den Dreitagebart. &#8222;Feuerblüte wird nich' dran sterb'n, wenn sie es erst morgen erfährt, hm? Lass' ihn doch zuerst mit ihr red'n. Du wärst auch froh, wenn du das könntest, wenn's um wen gehen tät', denn du gern hast, oder nich'?"  

&#8222;Da hast du wohl Recht", gab Brionna zur Antwort.  

&#8222;Also.. werdet ihr es ihr nicht sofort sagen?"

&#8222;Nein. Geht, ruht euch aus und löst mich morgen früh ab, dann könnt ihr mit der Miss reden."

&#8222;Danke!", rief Herr Himmelswispern überschwänglich, und verbeugte sich so tief, dass er mit der Stirn der Tischkante gefährlich nahe kam. &#8222;Danke, danke! Ich bin sicher, das wird sich alles aufklären. Das ist nur ein Irrtum."

Bevor Brionna etwas erwidern konnte, hatte sich der Elf wieder aufgerichtet, hatte ihnen beiden einen Abendgruss zugesprochen und war aus dem Gemeinschaftsraum verschwunden. Sieblickte ihm einen Moment perplex nach. Dann zuckte sie mit den Schultern. &#8222;Schaden wird's ja wohl kaum", murmelte sie, mehr zu sich als zu Connell.

&#8222;Gute Entscheidung, Bri." Connel hob ihre Hand zu seinem Mund, und setzte einen scheuen Kuss darauf, lächelte sie an. Brionna fühlte Röte in ihrer Wange aufsteigen. Sie zog ihre Hand schnell zurück und stand auf. Sie wusste nichts zu erwidern. &#8222;Ich .. geh dann mal. Wache stehen. Du solltest dich hinlegen. Gute Nacht", stammelte sie schliesslich.

&#8222;Dir auch", sagte Connell und nickte.

Während Brionna durch die Flure ging, um zu Miss Silbersangs zimmer zu gelangen, ging ihr durch den Kopf, dass auch das eine Eigenschaft an Connell war, die sie sehr schätzte.Sie spürte, dass er grosses Interesse an ihr hegte, aber er bedrängte sie niemals, wenn sie einmal zurückwich. Brionna war aufdringliche Aufmerksamkeit von Männern gewohnt, das gab es immer wieder. Damit wusste sie umzugehen, das war kein Problem.

Sie wusste allerdings nicht, wie sie mit dem stillen, starken Connell umgehen sollte, der einfach nur da war. Der ihr unaufdringlich klar machte, dass er sie wollte. Nicht nur für eine oder zwei Nächte, sondern..  

_Brionna wollte den Gedanken nicht zu Ende denken, wie wenn er dadurch verschwinden würde. Natürlich tat er das nicht._

.. für immer.  

Brionna wusste nicht, wie sie damit umgehen sollte.  

Brionna gebot sich selbst zu schweigen, öffnete die Tür zu Miss Silbersangs Zimmer und trat ein.  

​ XXXXXXX​


----------



## Melian (17. Dezember 2011)

_Zur gleichen Zeit, Quartier des Arkanisten Tyballin_

 Imenia unterschrieb ganz zu unterst am Rand des beschriebenen Blatt Pergaments und erlaubte sich dann einen kurzen Blick aus dem Fenster. Als sie das letzte Mal hinaus geschaut hatte, hatte die Dämmerung gerade eingesetzt, nun war es bereits dunkel. Sie strich sich über die Stirn, schloss die Augen und drückte mit den Zeigefingerspitzen kurz auf die geschlossenen Lider, bis sie farbige Punkte sah. Danach erhob sie sich. Melodir hatte sie angewiesen, ihren ausstehenden detaillierten Bericht in seinem Quartier auszuarbeiten. Diesem Befehl war sie mit gemischten Gefühlen gefolgt. Einerseits schätzte sie den Komfort, den der Arkanist in seinen Quartieren hatte. Die Räume waren besser geheizt, besser abgedichtet und geräumiger. Sie rochen auch besser, da sie nicht so nahe den Küchen lagen wie Imenias. Andererseits hatte Melodir nach der Besprechung mit Windläufer am vorigen Tag nicht mehr mit ihr geredet. Wenn sie ehrlich war, fürchtete sie die Konfrontation mit ihm. Während sie ihre Arme etwas dehnte, die vom langen Schreiben etwas steif geworden waren, dachte sie darüber nach. Töricht wie sie war, fürchtete sie zwar die Konfrontation, aber noch mehr fürchtete sie, was es für sie bedeutete, dass Melodir ihr nun fast einen ganzen Tag aus dem Weg gegangen war. Das flaue Gefühl in ihrem Magen war nicht verschwunden, obwohl sie erfahren genug war, um es sich nicht anmerken zu lassen. Sie hatte den ganzen Tag kaum etwas essen können. 

 Sie blickte kurz zur Tür, aber natürlich trat er nicht sofort in diesem Moment durch sie hindurch. <Er wird kommen, wenn es soweit ist. Hör auf, dir den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen, es lässt sich ja sowieso nicht ändern>, befahl sie sich selbst. Ihre Füsse setzten sich wie von selbst in Bewegung und sie begann, im Raum auf und ab zu gehen, wo es der begrenzte Platz zuliess. Der Arkanist hatte mehr Platz zur Verfügung als sie, aber er hatte ihn gerade in seinem Arbeitszimmer, wo sich nun auch Imenia befand, diesen Platz ziemlich gut ausgenutzt. Oder eher vollgestopft, je nach Perspektive. Imenia strich mit den Händen über diverse Bücherrücken, während sie an einigen Bücherregalen entlangging. Teure Werke standen hier ebenso wie Sammlungen handschriftlicher Notizen. Als sie bei Melodirs Schreibtisch ankam, hielt sie inne und betrachtete die Ordnung darauf. 

 Sie konnte ihre Gedanken nicht abstellen, die immer wieder zu Melodir schweiften. Sie war sich nicht sicher, was das für sie beide bedeuten würde. Sie waren immer mehr gewesen als nur Vorgesetzte und Untergebene, dafür kannten sie sich zu lange. Davon zeugte ja auch schon, dass sie sich sehr informell ansprachen. Imenia musste zugeben, dass sie den etwaigen Verlust ihrer Freundschaft am meisten befürchtete.

 Sie kehrte wieder zurück an den runden Tisch, an dem sie die letzten Stunden verbracht hatte. Ihre Augen glitten über das vollgeschriebene Pergament. Dann fasste sie einen Entschluss. Das, was geschehen war, konnte sie nicht ungeschehen machen. Natürlich empfand sie es als höchst ungerecht, dass nun alle Schuld auf sie abgewälzt wurde. Aber sie war auch furchtbar froh darum, dass Melodir für sie eingestanden war. Imenia würde alles tun, dass er nicht mit ihr zusammen bestraft wurde. Sie griff nach dem Federkiel, tunkte ihn in die Tinte, zog ein neues Blatt Pergament näher und begann zu schreiben. Alles, was ihr auffiel. Notizen, Stichworte, Gedanken, Überlegungen flossen auf das Pergament, alles, von dem sie dachte, dass es nützlich war, die Hintergründe der Mission zu begreifen. Noch immer hatte sie nicht alle einzelnen geflochtenen Stränge verstanden. Allerdings war das notwendig, um überhaupt irgendwo ansetzen zu können. Zumindest dachte Imenia das.




 Kaum hatte sie fünf Minuten gegrübelt, hörte sie Stimmen. Melodir sagte irgendetwas zu irgendjemandem, direkt vor der Tür. Es dauerte keine zwei Atemzüge, da ging die Tür auf und der Elf betrat sein eigenes Arbeitszimmer. Imenia hörte mit einem Ohr einen anderen Elfen „Natürlich, Arkanist Tyballin“, sagen. 

 Sie blickte auf und setzte ihr überzeugendstes Lächeln auf. „Guten Abend Melodir.“

 Der Arkanist trat zu ihr an den runden Tisch und nickte kurz angebunden. Imenia unterdrückte den Drang, sich auf die Lippe zu beissen, und behielt den Blick auf ihm.

 „Sei gegrüsst. Woran arbeitest du gerade?“, erkundigte er sich. Seine Stimme klang kühl.

 „Ich habe den Bericht fertig, wie du es gewünscht hast.“

 „Sehr gut. Die Pergamente hier?“ 

 Imenia nickte. Melodir ergriff die Pergamente und begann sie zu überfliegen. Seine Gesichtszüge wirkten starr, seine Körperhaltung angespannt. Imenia bedeckte ihr Gekritzel mit einer Hand und kam sich sofort albern vor. Wie hatte sie nur denken können, dass es irgendetwas gab, was die Freundschaft zwischen ihr und Melodir wieder gerade rücken konnte. 

 Ihre Hand begann das Papier zu zerknüllen und sie erhob sich gleichzeitig. <Schade um das teure Pergament>, dachte sie in einem Ecken ihres Bewusstseins noch, da war die zerknüllte Kugel bereits auf dem Boden gelandet. Sie schloss das Tintenfass und richtete alles auf dem Tisch wieder akkurat und ordentlich an, so wie sie es vorgefunden hatte. Sie sprach kein Wort und hielt den Blick gesenkt. 

 Erst als es raschelte und sich die vier Stück Pergament ihres Berichts wieder in ihr beschränktes Sichtfeld schoben, blickte sie hoch.

 „Bist du schon fertig mit Lesen?“, fragte sie. 

 „Nein“, antwortete Melodir. Imenia wusste nicht, was sie darauf antworten sollte und blieb einfach stehen, hin- und hergerissen. Melodir setzte sich auf den Stuhl neben demjenigen, den sie den Nachmittag über besetzt hatte. 

 Imenia biss sich auf die Lippen. Als sie direkt nach dem Treffen mit Windläufer versucht hatte, überhaupt irgendetwas zu sagen, hatte er sie unterbrochen. Er war schneller weg gewesen als ein Kuchen in einem Raum mit hungrigen Kindern. Das einzige, was geblieben war, war seine Aufforderung wo sie ihren Bericht zu schreiben hatte. 

 „Melodir?“, fragte sie, fast atemlos.

 Melodir antwortete nicht. Ihre Blicke kreuzten sich und Imenia unterdrückte den Drang, leer zu schlucken. Stattdessen setzte sie sich. Arkanist Melodir Tyballin wirkte weder wütend noch genervt. Er wirkte erschöpft und ratlos. Etwas, was sie an ihm nicht kannte.

 „Danke“, sagte sie nur. Es war fast einen Tag zu spät, aber es war notwendig. 

 „Wofür?“, gab er zurück, fast etwas barsch.

 „Wofür wohl?“, entgegnete Imenia schlicht. 

 „Lass uns nicht darüber sprechen. Wir sollten lieber anfangen, uns Gedanken zu machen.“ Melodir machte Anstalten, wieder aufzustehen, aber Imenia legte ihm ihre Hand auf die seine und blickte ihn eindringlich an.

 „Doch, lass uns darüber reden. Ich will mich bedanken. Du hast dich für mich eingesetzt, und ich bin dir dafür sehr dankbar“, widersetzte sich Imenia und blickte ihn eindringlich an.

 „Ja ja“, wollte Melodir ihre Worte beiseite wischen. „Wir sollten..“

 Sie liess ihn nicht ausreden. „Es tut mir sehr leid, dass sie dich.. mit mir bestraft. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich dich davon abgehalten, für mich einzustehen. Du kannst nichts dafür. Ich wünschte, ich könnte es irgendwie ändern, wenn es in meiner Macht stünde.“

 Ein Moment breitete sich Schweigen zwischen ihnen aus. Dann seufzte Melodir. „Imenia, hör auf, so zu sprechen.“

 Imenia blickte ihn verwirrt an. „Wie?“

 „Als ich meine Aussagen gemacht habe, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass sie mich kollektiv mit dir bestrafen würde.“

 „Aber.. warum hast du dann..?“

 Melodir zog seine Hand unter der ihren hervor, stützte die Ellbogen auf und legte die Fingerspitzen aneinander. Einen Moment lang sagte er erneut nichts. „Ich bin dein Vorgesetzter. Vorgesetzte sind mitverantwortlich für die Fehler ihrer Untergebenen. Es ist für mich logisch, dass ich für dich einstehe.“ 

 Imenia nickte und murmelte „Verstehe“. Natürlich. Die Befehlskette und Logik. „Aber ich hätte es nicht erwartet.. Du hast es wirklich nicht verdient, da es meine Schuld war. Wenn ich Leireth besser gekannt hätte, dann hätte ich Dämmerpfeil davon abgehalten, mir die Nachricht vor ihren Ohren zu erzählen. Dann hätte ich gut überlegen können, was wir machen.“

 „Und dann? Du hättest es ihr doch sowieso unter Umständen erzählt“, wandte Melodir ein. „Du bist keine Hellseherin, Imenia.“

 „Dann... hätte ich sie vorher besser einschätzen sollen. Vielleicht bin ich zu distanziert. Vielleicht entgeht mir zu viel, vielleicht..“

 Melodir fuhr ihr barsch ins Wort. „Sprich keinen Unsinn, Imenia.“

 „Unsinn?“

 „Natürlich, Unsinn. Du bist genauso wenig Schuld an der ganzen Sache wie ich. Es ist eine Verkettung unglücklicher Umstände gewesen.“

 „Aber Leireth..“

 „Himmelsflamme hat niemals den Anschein gemacht, über ihren Hass über die Blutelfen ihr gesamtes Befehlsbewusstsein zu verlieren. Ich habe Recherchen gemacht.“

 „Du hast... Recherchen?“ Imenia blickte ihn erstaunt an.

 Melodir nickte. „Was dachtest du, womit ich den letzten Tag beschäftigt war?“

 Imenia senkte den Blick wieder. „Nichts..“

 „Du hast dir keine Gedanken darüber gemacht?“ Nun war es an Melodir, erstaunt zu klingen.

 „Doch.. das habe ich.. Ich dachte halt.. nun ja..“

 „Nun ja was..? Muss ich dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?“ Melodir schmunzelte leicht, was sich in seiner Stimme niederschlug.

 „Ich habe gedacht, du bist wütend auf mich und meidest mich deshalb“, murmelte Imenia und rieb sich beinahe krampfhaft über das Gesicht, um ihn ja nicht anblicken zu müssen.

 „Deswegen habe ich dich natürlich in mein Quartier befohlen, damit ich dir aus dem Weg gehen kann.“ 

 Melodirs leises Lachen liess Röte in Imenias Wangen steigen. 

 „Ich.. entschuldige. Ich schätze.. ich bin noch etwas verwirrt von dem Ganzen. Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass...“ Erneut wurde sie unterbrochen, doch dieses Mal nicht von seiner Stimme, sondern von einem Finger, der sich auf ihr Mund legte. Sie blickte wieder zu Melodir, der seinen Finger sofort wieder zurückzog.

 „Entschuldigungen sind unangebracht, weil sie nicht notwendig sind, Imenia. Wir kennen uns doch lange genug“, sagte Melodir. Sein Gesichtsausdruck wirkte wieder neutral, doch nicht mehr kühl und feindselig. Womöglich hatte Imenia da sowieso zu viel hineininterpretiert.

 „Ich bin nicht nur für dich eingestanden, weil ich es als richtig empfand, sondern weil ich glaube, dass du dasselbe tun würdest für mich. Und es gibt nicht viele Leute, denen ich so etwas zutraue. Viel zu viele von uns sind nur auf ihr eigenes Wohl bedacht, doch du hast sogar die alleinige Schuld auf dich geladen, so dass Windläufer in der Projektion ihrer Wut auf dich sogar Himmelsflamme vergessen hat.“

 Auf diese Weise hatte Imenia das gar noch nicht betrachtet. „Ich habe gar nicht.. daran gedacht“, sagte sie.

 Melodir lächelte erneut. „Siehst du? Das meine ich. Du bist eine hervorragende Anführerin und Leutnant deiner Leute. Du kannst Befehle geben und hart sein, wenn es nötig ist, aber du bist im Ernstfall auch dafür bereit, für deine Leute einzustehen. Du siehst die vergangenen Dinge als Resultat des Handeln eines Kollektivs. Diesem Kollektiv standest du vor, also ist es für dich nur logisch, dafür mit deinem Kopf zu bürgen. Ich gehe doch richtig?“

 Imenia fuhr mit der Hand seitlich zu ihrem Hals und rieb sich in einer Verlegenheitsgeste die Haut. „Nun.. ja, das könnte durchaus sein.“

 „Wie ich sagte: du bist die geborene militärische Anführerin. Und ich sehe es ähnlich wie du, also war ich meinerseits bereit, meinen Mitteil der Schuld zu tragen, da ich deiner Truppe ebenso vorstehe wie du.“

 So formuliert klang es für Imenia gar nicht mehr so weltfremd. Dennoch konnte sie sich der Frage nicht verwehren, wie es nun um ihre Freundschaft stand. Sie liess ihre Hand wieder sinken, und zeichnete mit der Fingerspitze Muster auf den Tisch. „Du riskierst also deine Karriere für mein angeborenes Anführertum?“, schlussfolgerte sie überspitzt. 

 Melodir tippte die Fingerspitzen mehrmals aneinander. „Nein. Ich riskiere meine Karriere, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Windläufer eine gute Freundin sehr ungerecht behandelt und weil ich das nicht mitansehen will, ohne etwas zu tun. Wenn sie dich auf einen verlorenen Posten abschiebt, dann soll sie mich ruhig mit schieben. Sie findet sicherlich einen Besseren.“ Den letzten Satz sprach Melodir in einem sarkastischen Tonfall, der keinen Zweifel daran liess, dass er genau wusste wie wertvoll er für den Silberbund war und dass Windläufer ihre liebe Mühe haben würde, einen Ersatz für ihn zu finden.

 „Glaubst du, sie hat dir nur leer gedroht?“

 „Das glaube ich nicht nur, das weiss ich. Sie wollte dir nur aufzeigen, welche gesellschaftlichen Rang du ihrer Meinung nach hast. Sie wollte ihre Zähne zeigen. Glaub' mir, ich habe oft genug mit ihr zu tun. Ich würde sogar fast sagen, dass sie sich instinktiv etwas fürchtet. Du bist nämlich eine mögliche Bedrohung, wenn du mehr von Intrigen und Machtspielchen verstehen würdest.“

 „Ein zweifelhaftes Kompliment, würde ich sagen.“ Imenia lächelte zaghaft, dann immer sicherer.

 „Ach was. Ein Kompliment ist ein Kompliment. Na also, du kannst ja noch lächeln. Das ist ja furchtbar, wie du die letzten Tage umher gehuscht bist, als ob du dich vom Drachenfalken in ein Mäuschen verwandelt hättest. So kenne ich dich gar nicht. Und..“, Melodir beugte sich etwas vor, „Wenn ich ehrlich bin, will ich dich auch gar nicht so kennen.“

 Das laute, schallende Lachen Imenias, das auf diese Bemerkung hin folgte, schien ihn zufriedenzustellen. Er klopfte auf den Tisch und rief „Genau, das, so meine ich das!“, und grinste selber.

 „Ich bin froh, dass wir das geklärt haben“, sagte Imenia schliesslich. Sie sprach von ganzem Herzen. Sie war tatsächlich froh.

 „Das nächste Mal lasse ich dich auch nicht so lang warten damit. Ich wollte einfach zuerst diese Leireth überprüfen.“

 „Was hast du herausgefunden?“

 „Nichts, was überraschend wäre. Wie ich sagte, niemand hat sie mit derartigem Hass gekannt und hätte ihr das zugetraut. Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.“

 Imenia nickte dankbar. Es erleichterte sie schon um Einiges, nun, da sie wusste, dass sie nichts hätte machen können, um das Ganze zu verhindern. „Danke“, sagte sie.

 „Wenn du dich noch einmal bedankst, dann überlege ich es mir anders“, drohte Melodir grinsend.

 „Bitte nicht.“ Imenia hob lachend die Hände. Sie genossen zusammen einen Moment lang die Fröhlichkeit, die sich zwischen ihnen ausbreitete und die Imenia in der angespannten Atmosphäre die letzten acht Tage lang sehr vermisst hatte.

 Dann stand Melodir auf, und zauberte aus einem geheimen Fach in seinem Schreibtisch eine Flasche guten Wein hervor, ebenso zwei Gläser. Er öffnete sie und schenkte ihnen beiden ein, setzte sich wieder zurück auf den Stuhl an den Tisch und lehnte sich etwas zurück.

 „Wir dürfen aber dennoch nicht vergessen, dass wir Ergebnisse zu liefern haben. Ich habe einigen Einfluss im Silberbund, aber wenn wir nichts liefern, ist jeglicher Einfluss nichts nütze.“ Nachdem er seinen Satz beendet hatte, hob das Glas an und prostete ihr zu.

 Imenia erwiderte die Geste und nippte am Wein. Er war gut und süss, fast schon etwas zu schwer. „Ich habe mir .. nun ja, ich habe angefangen, mir darüber Gedanken zu machen. Also natürlich nachdem ich den Bericht beendet habe.“ Sie musste sicher gehen, dass sie nur ein Glas trank, sonst wäre sie beschwipst.

 „Gedanken?“, Melodir legte eine Hand auf den anderen Unterarm, beugte seinen Oberkörper etwas vor und blickte sie interessiert an.

 Imenias Blick wanderte zu der zerknüllten Papierkugel. Sie hob eine Hand und die Kugel schwebte auf den Tisch, wo Imenia sie ergriff, auseinander faltete und glattstrich. „Ich habe mir überlegt, was wir tun können.“

 „Führe deine Gedanken aus“, forderte Melodir sie auf.

 Imenia nickte und deutete auf einen Namen, den sie notiert hatte. „Einerseits ist da Ylaria. Silbersang. Du weisst schon, die Verletzte.“ Sie wartete Melodirs Nicken ab, ehe sie weiter sprach. „Ich glaube, ihr kommt eine Schlüsselrolle zu. Leider ist sie bisher noch nicht erwacht, aber die Heilerin hat mir versprochen, dass es nicht mehr lange dauern dürfte. Wir müssen sie gründlich befragen, was passiert ist, als der Spion sie mitgenommen hat, ob sie miteinander gesprochen haben, ob er den Griff vielleicht vor ihr versteckt hat.“

 „Sie könnte möglicherweise noch lange nicht aufwachen“, wollte Melodir einwenden, doch Imenia unterbrach ihn.

 „Das habe ich auch überlegt. Also habe ich einen zweiten gedanklichen Fokus auf den Spion selbst gesetzt.“ Sie tippte auf das Wort 'Spion' auf ihrem Pergament. „Wenn wir Imenia nicht befragen können, dann ihn. Ich nehme nicht an, dass er bereits aus Dalaran geflüchtet ist.“

 „Warum nicht?“

 „Na denk doch mal nach, die Sonnenhäscher wollen dieses Artefakt doch genauso sehr wie wir. Hast du das Gesicht dieses Magisters gesehen, als er erfuhr, dass weder wir noch der Spion den Griff besitzen?“

 „Das habe ich in der Tat bemerkt“, murmelte Melodir und wirkte gleich etwas düsterer.

 „Ich glaube, die wollen den Griff halt ebenso dringend wie wir. Und für sie ist dieser Spion der einzige Ansatzpunkt. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie ihn einfach gehen lassen würden. Also würde er entweder mit diesem Magister.. ich habe seinen Namen vergessen..“

 „Hathorel. Jorith Hathorel“ warf Melodir den Namen abschätzig in den Raum.

 „Hathorel, ja genau. Also ich glaube nicht, dass er ohne diesen Magister irgendwohin gehen würde. Und da der Magister noch in der Stadt weilt..“ Imenia lächelte stolz. 

 „Du hast da einige interessante Überlegungen angestellt, wohl wahr. Also sollten wir einerseits diesen Spion in die Finger bekommen, andererseits auch Ylaria nicht aus dem Fokus verlieren.“

 „Ja, genau.“

 „Gibt es noch anderes, was du dir überlegt hast?“, wollte Melodir wissen.

 „Hm..“ Imenia tippte mit der Fingerspitze auf ihre Kinn. Da war schon noch etwas, aber vielleicht war es etwas weit hergeholt. „Bin mir nicht so sicher.“

 „Du bist dir nicht sicher darüber, ob du dir noch etwas überlegt hast?“, sagte Melodir sichtlich amüsiert.

 „Nein“, brummelte Imenia. „Ich weiss nicht, ob es relevant ist oder ob der Gedanke zu abwegig ist.“

 „Erzähl' mir einfach davon, ich kann das ja immer noch beurteilen.“

 „Also.. ich glaube, dass sich der Spion und Silbersang während der Reise in irgendeiner Form nahegekommen sind.“

 „Nahegekommen? Meinst du.. das was ich meine? Oder freundschaftlich?“

 „Kann ich nicht genau beurteilen, aber sicherlich in irgendeiner Form sympathisch. Sie haben des öfteren miteinander trainiert, sprachen und sassen oft mit- und beieinander.“

 „Fahr fort.“

 „Zudem dachte ich, eine gewisse Spannung zwischen Himmelswispern und Silbersang wahrzunehmen. Sie sind ja gut befreundet, seit längerer Zeit.“

 „Und sie hat sich also zu dem Spion hingezogen gefühlt? Aber wäre das nicht längst obsolet, weil sie dann erfuhr, dass er ein Verräter ist?“

 „Das dachte ich auch, weswegen ich ja der Meinung bin, dass mein Gedanke zu weit ging.“

 Melodir strich mit der Handfläche über die Tischplatte. „Und dennoch hattest du den Gedanken. Spinne ihn weiter, ich bitte dich.“

 „Wenn du möchtest. Also, gesetzt den Fall, dass.. und wir gehen hier von rein theoretischen Gedankenschritten aus, gesetzt den Fall, dass Silbersang und der Spion sich wirklich angefreundet haben, oder theoretisch vielleicht sogar eine gewisse körperliche und emotionale Anziehung zueinander empfinden, und wir dann annehmen, dass diese Anziehung stärker war als die zu erwartende Enttäuschung seitens Silbersang, als sie erfuhr, dass er ein Spion ist..“ Imenia holte kurz Luft. „Also, wenn wir von dem allem ausgehen, dann könnte es gut sein, dass sie in den zweieinhalb Tagen in der Höhle diese Enttäuschung überwunden hat. Gerade auch, weil er sie gerettet hat. Gerettete verbünden sich ja oft mit ihren Rettern. Es könnte also sein, dass sie versuchen wird, Kontakt mit ihm aufzunehmen.“

 Melodir hielt in der Bewegung der Hand inne, zog die Augenbraue hoch und blickte Imenia an.

 „Nicht.. gut? Ja, ich weiss, es ist zu weit hergeholt, und ich sollte es nicht in Betracht ziehen, dass es möglich wäre.“ Imenia seufzte und schlug die Augen nieder.

 „Was redest du da? Das ist brillant!“, rief Melodir. „Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum du denkst, ihr käme eine Schlüsselrolle zu. Auf diesen Gedanken wäre ich niemals gekommen, dieses ganze Sympathie-Antipathie-Spiel hast du natürlich viel besser verfolgen können und du als Frau kannst das auch viel besser beurteilen.“

 „Danke“, brummelte Imenia, die angesichts des zweiten zweifelhaften Kompliments an diesem Abend nicht ganz sicher war, ob sie sich geschmeichelt oder beleidigt fühlen sollte. „Nicht alle von uns sind so.“

 „Nein, natürlich nicht“, beeilte Melodir hinzuzufügen. „Aber du kannst sicher auch beurteilen, ob eine deiner Geschlechtsgenossinnen töricht genug wäre, so dem Feind zu verfallen.“

 Imenia hob abwehrend die Hände. „Ich weiss nicht.. Ich.. es könnte sein.. Ich kenne Silbersang nicht gut genug dafür, wirklich nicht.“

 „Wir werden uns auch darum kümmern. Ich denke, eine stete Bewachung ist angemessen, so dass wir sicher gehen, dass niemand versucht, ihren Raum zu betreten. Sollte sie wieder auf den Beinen sein, wird sie zu ihrem 'Schutze' überwacht. In dem Falle, dass es so wäre, wie du sagst, können wir sicher sein, nichts zu verpassen.“

 „Das klingt nach einer Lösung“, sagte Imenia.

 Melodir nickte. „Lass uns nach weiteren Lösungen suchen. Wir haben nicht mehr viel Zeit“, schlug er vor. Imenia trank einen Schluck von ihrem Weinglas und nickte.

 XXXX


----------



## Alux (18. Dezember 2011)

Wie immer ein schöner Schreibstil und genialer Inhalt. Gefällt mich sehr gut.


----------



## Albra (19. Dezember 2011)

wow.. da wollte man sich ednlcih mal hinsetzen und den fertigen teil lesen und stellt positiv überrascht fest das es mehr als einer ist
schön schön gefällt mir auch wenn ich sagen muss das ich der schwester von sylvie gern meinen pranke durch die visage ziehen würde blödes miststück ^^" und da heißt es imer böse horde.. pah aber was erwartet man von einem verwöhnten kleinen spitzohr

tja ich bin gespannt wies weitergeht und ob sich unsere beiden schätzchen nochmal vielleicht unter einem günstigeren stern näherkommen


----------



## Melian (1. Januar 2012)

Einen Moment lang hatte Verian überlegt, ob er doch noch einmal zu Ylaria gehen sollte. Doch die Worte der Priesterin waren recht deutlich gewesen. Er musste ruhen. Er wusste, er sollte sich ausruhen. Doch die Erregung, die ihn erfasst hatte, als Brionna über eine mögliche Distelsucht spekuliert hatte, liess ihn nicht los. Er hatte weder den Weg zu seiner eigenen Kammer eingeschlagen noch den Weg zu Ylarias Kammer. Er hatte einige Schritte getan und war um die Ecke gebogen, doch dann hatte er innegehalten. Der Flur wurde von einem matt schimmernden Licht von oben beleuchtet. Der Mond schien durch höher gelegenes Fenster in dem engen Flur. Verian hatte gelächelt und sich an die Wand gelehnt.

 Es konnten kaum fünf Minuten vergangen sein. Verian stand immer noch unter dem Oberlicht, an die Wand gelehnt, die Arme verschränkt. Brionna hatte Recht. Er sollte ruhen. Aber er wollte nicht ruhen. Irgendwie wusste er, dass es vergebens wäre, wenn er nun versuchte zu schlafen. Er würde nicht schlafen können, nicht mit so vielen Gedanken, die ihn beschäftigten. Er wusste, er war müde, er spürte ein Pochen in seinem Kopf. Es war eine seltsame Mischung aus Müdigkeit und Erregung, die ihn durchdrang.

 Energisch stiess er sich wieder von der Wand ab und ballte eine Faust. Er wollte sich hinlegen und er wollte gleichzeitig etwas schlagen. Er wollte am liebsten in Ruhe nachdenken, aber auch liebend gern jemanden anschreien, bloss um die Gedanken zu übertönen.

 Er lockerte die Finger, die sich zur Faust geballt hatten. Sein Blick wanderte erneut zum Oberlicht, durch das er auch einige Sterne sehen konnte. Er wollte nicht allein sein. Er wollte aber auch nicht zu Ylaria. Er wollte nicht nachdenken, obwohl er es beständig tat. Er wollte mit Ylaria reden, aber er konnte es nicht. Er wollte unbedingt mit jemandem reden. Verian fasste einen Entschluss. Obwohl er nicht wusste, ob Leireth die Person war, mit der er reden konnte, lenkte er seine Schritte dennoch den Gang entlang in Richtung ihrer Kammer.




 Es dauerte nur wenige Momente, bis er vor ihrer Kammer angekommen war. Er musste sich nicht mehr orientieren. Den Weg zu ihrer Kammer kannte er schon eine lange Zeit. Früher hatte er oft zufällig Wege gewählt, die durch die Gänge in ihrer Nähe führten, nur weil er gehofft hatte, ihr zu begegnen. Verian lächelte schwach und klopfte an die Tür der Kammer.

 Als Leireth ihm die Tür öffnete, gesellte sich ein Flattern im Magen zum der pochenden Spannung in seinem Kopf dazu. Müdigkeit, ein überwältigendes Gefühl von Liebe und Erregung mischten sich in einem kaum zu ertragenden Verhältnis miteinander. Er wusste kaum mehr, wo ihm der Kopf und das Herz standen, dabei hatte sie noch nicht einmal ein Wort gesagt.

 „Guten Abend Leireth", sagte er und lächelte. Er konnte gar nicht anders als lächeln.

 Sie erwiderte das Lächeln und machte eine Geste mit der offenen Hand. „Hallo Verian. Komm herein." Sie trat zur Seite um ihn einzulassen und Verian betrat Leireths Kammer, die definitiv grösser war als seine eigene enge Bleibe.

 Früher hatte er gedacht, dass er diese Kammer nie betreten würde. Er hatte natürlich gehofft, aber ein Rest seines objektiven Verstandes hatte ihm gesagt, dass er sich vergebene Hoffnung machen würde. Natürlich hatte er sich damit nicht selbst davon abhalten können, Leireth weiterhin zu begehren. Er wusste nicht, wie lange es her war, seit er sich in sie verliebt hatte, aber es fühlte sich an, als wäre es eine halbe Ewigkeit her. Er hatte nicht gedacht, diese Kammer je zu betreten, und doch war es geschehen. Seit sie wieder in Dalaran waren, hatten Leireth und er jede Nacht zusammen verbracht.

 Leireth schloss die Tür hinter sich. „Ich hatte nicht mehr mit dir gerechnet", sagte sie und trat einen Schritt von der Tür weg. Vage nahm Verian wahr, dass auf dem kleinen Tisch ein aufgeschlagenes Buch lag, ein Glas Wein und eine Weinflasche, ehe sein Blick auf ihr zu liegen kam. Ihre üblicherweise zu einem straffen Dutt geflochtenen Haare flossen ihr frei über die Schultern und rahmten ihr bildhübsches Gesicht ein. Sie trug eine einfach geschnittene Robe in einem satten Purpur, die ihre Figur zum Vorteil gereichte. An einer Kette um ihren Hals war ein kleines Schmuckstück befestigt, eine goldene Sonne mit einem roten Schmuckstein, die sich in ihren Ohrringen wiederholte, wenn er sich nicht irrte. Dezente Schminke betonte ihre Gesichtszüge. Verian registrierte dies alles, während sie wohl auf eine Reaktion seinerseits wartete. Er merkte erst, dass seine Gedanken abgeschweift waren, als sich das Lächeln auf ihrem Gesicht allmählich verlor.

 „Verzeih", sagte er leise und lächelte sie an, überwand die Distanz zu ihr mit einem halben schritt und legte die Arme um sie. „Deine Schönheit hat mich einen Moment lang gefesselt und abgelenkt", murmelte er. Langsam löste sie sich aus ihrer etwas steifen Haltung und legte ihre eigenen Arme ebenso um ihn, stellte sich auf die Zehenspitzen und küsste ihn.

 Verian hob eine Hand, legte sie auf ihren Hinterkopf, die andere an ihr Gesicht und erwiderte den Kuss innig. Er schien eine halbe Ewigkeit anzudauern, ihr Körper war eng an ihn gedrückt. Er hatte kaum einen Moment zum Atemholen, und er wollte auch nicht atmen, er wollte sie nur küssen, ihre perfekt geformten Weichen Rundungen an ihm spüren, ihren warmen Atem, ihre knabbernden Zähne an seinen Lippen. Der Kuss schien eine Ewigkeit anzudauern und dennoch war er zu schnell vorbei. Mit einem Schmunzeln auf den Lippen löste sie sich von ihm. Er strich ihr über die Wange und lächelte. Er konnte nicht anders. Er konnte es noch nicht so recht fassen, doch die Berührung ihrer Hände an seiner Hüfte bewies ihm erneut, dass er hier war. Es fühlte sich an, als hätte das zwischen ihnen schon immer bestanden und gleichzeitig war es so überwältigend neu und umfassend seltsam, dass seine Fantasien, die ihn so lange in Bann gehalten hatten, tatsächlich wahr geworden waren. Für sie schien der Umgang mit ihm selbstverständlich zu sein, während er sich zuerst ungeschickt und vorsichtig verhalten hatte, wie jemand, der befürchtet, dass sein Glück abrupt enden könnte. Doch mittlerweile war er sicherer geworden. Es fühlte sich gut an, mit ihr zusammen zu sein, mit ihr Zeit zu verbringen. Derzeit waren es zwar vor allem Nächte, aber es schien sie nicht zu stören. Ihn schon gar nicht.

 Erneut ertappte er sich dabei, wie er sie einfach nur in Gedanken versunken anblickte. Er rieb sich die Augen und schloss sie kurz.

 „Und ich dachte schon, du hast mich satt", sagte sie. Verian öffnete die Augen wieder. Sie schmunzelte. „Natürlich nicht", antwortete er, leicht entrüstet. „ich bekomme nicht genug von dir." Er küsste sie erneut. „Wie könnte ich auch..", murmelte er gegen ihre Lippen.

 „Die letzten Tage bist du früher gekommen", flüsterte sie leise, immer noch neckisch grinsend. Ihre Hände lagen immer seitlich an seinen Hüften und er spürte, wie sie ihre Fingerspitzen ein wenig unter den Bund seiner Hose schob.

 „Entschuldige", murmelte er. Er spürte, wie der letzte Rest Müdigkeit schlagartig aus seinen Gliedern wich. Viel zu präsent waren die Fingerspitzen, ihre Brüste, die sich gegen ihn drückten. Dabei waren sie noch nicht einmal nackt. Bei der Sonne, wie er diese Elfe begehrte... „Ylaria ist aufgewacht", erklärte ihr und versuchte sich darauf zu konzentrieren, dass seinem Mund kein Stöhnen entwich.

 „Oh, wirklich?" Leireth blickte ihn an, lächelte. Allein dieses Lächeln schon konnte ihm den Verstand rauben. Er wollte sie erneut küssen, doch sie sprach weiter.

 „Ich nehme an, ihr habt lange miteinander gesprochen."

 Verian nickte, während seine Hand von ihrem Haar zu ihren Schulterblättern wanderte, und schliesslich weiter den Rücken hinab strich und schliesslich auf ihrem Hintern zu liegen kam. Es fiel ihm schwer, sich auf etwas anderes zu konzentrieren als auf den Duft, der von der zarten Haut an ihrem Hals ausging, und auf die warme, weiche Haut, die er unter dem Stoff der Robe wusste.

 „Wie geht es ihr denn?", fragte Leireth. Gleichzeitig spürte Verian, wie ihre eine Hand wieder aus dem Bund seiner Hose schlüpfte, nur um nach vorne zu wandern, und sich mit der Gürtelschnalle zu befassen.

 „Leireth", protestierte er leise. Er wollte nicht über Ylaria reden. Nicht jetzt. Er wollte vergessen, was da im Hintergrund drohend lauerte.

 Leireth zog ihre Finger unter seinem Hosenbund hervor und löste sich mit einem leisen, melodischen Lachen von ihm. Sie nahm eine seiner Hände in seine und küsste die Fingerkuppe des Zeige- und des Mittelfingers. „Lenke ich dich etwa ab?", sagte sie schmunzelnd. Ehe er antworten konnte, nahm sie die eine Fingerkuppe in ihren Mund und saugte ganz leicht daran, während sie ihn immer noch grinsend anblickte.

 Verian biss sich auf die Lippen und versuchte sich auf eine scherzhafte Antwort zu konzentrieren, doch als er den Mund öffnete, entfuhr ihm nur ein leises Stöhnen. Nein. Sie lenkte ihn nicht ab. Sie raubte ihm den Verstand.

 Erneut erklang ihr Lachen, das er so sehr liebte, und sie liess seine Hand wieder los. „Komm, gehen wir ins Bett", sagte sie.

 Verian nickte. Er spürte sein Herz aufgeregt klopfen und während er die wenigen Schritte zum Bett machte, versuchte er sich selbst etwas zu beruhigen, indem er begann, sich auszuziehen. Seine Finger waren ungelenk, die Hemdknöpfe entglitten ihm immer wieder. Leireth war ihm gefolgt, und hatte sich dicht neben ihn gestellt. Bald schon gesellten sich ihre Finger zu den seinen, halfen ihm, sich des Hemdes zu entledigen. Es wanderte auf den Boden. Verian schloss die Augen, als warme Finger über seine Haut strichen und nur noch mehr Hitze in ihm erzeugten.

 „Leg dich auf das Bett und zieh dich ganz aus", sprach Leireth. Sie wusste, was sie wollte. Verian folgte ihr nur zu gerne. Er setzte sich auf die Bettkante, schlüpfte aus den Schuhen, schob die Decke beiseite und liess sich auf die weiche, bequeme Matratze sinken und beobachtete Leireth, die im Raum umher ging, um die Kerzen, die dem Raum Helligkeit gespendet hatten, auszublasen.

 „Sag mir bitte wenigstens, ob es ihr gut geht. Du hattest dir doch so Sorgen gemacht.", sagte Leireth, während sie sich etwas herunter beugte, um eine Kerze auf dem Tisch zu löschen.

 Verian versuchte, regelmässig zu atmen, doch ihr Anblick im flackernden Kerzenlicht trug nicht dazu bei, dass er sich beruhigte.

 „Ja, es .. nun ja. Sie ist aufgewacht", antwortete er. Sie blickte ihn an, zog eine Augenbraue hoch, während sie zur nächsten Kerze ging.

 „Höre ich da ein Aber?"

 Verian schob sich ein paar Kissen im Nacken zurecht, ehe er den Gürtel seiner Hose öffnete. „Vielleicht", antwortete er. Als die letzte Kerze erlosch, zog er sich die Hose aus und liess sie neben dem Bett zu Boden gleiten. Er schloss die Augen und versuchte zu erahnen, wo im Raum Leireth war. Ein vernahm ein Rascheln. Er konnte nur annehmen, dass das ihre Robe war, die soeben auf den Boden gefallen war. Das Bett knarrte etwas, als Leireth sich zu ihm gesellte, sich über ihn schob. Er spürte ihre Knie an seinen Hüften. Er spürte, wie die Matratze neben seinem Kopf etwas nachgab. Sie stützte die Hände auf. Ihre weichen Haare fielen auf seine Brust und auf seinen Hals, als sie sich herunter beugte, um ihn zu küssen. Er hob die Hände und legte sie an ihre Taille.

 „'Vielleicht' ist keine Antwort." Er konnte ein Schmunzeln in ihrer Stimme vernehmen. „Geht es ihr immer noch schlecht?" Ihre Hand strich über seine Wange und fuhr in seine Haare.

 Ein wohliger Schauer glitt ihm über den Rücken und er schloss die Augen. „Nein, es geht ihr soweit gut."

 „Und dennoch machst du dir Sorgen, hm? Ich sehe es dir an."

 „Wirklich?", murmelte er und biss sich auf die Lippen. „Ich wollte nicht... also ich meine..."

 Ihre Lippen unterbrachen ihn mitten im Satz. Sie küsste ihn erneut, innig, und knabberte an seinen Lippen. „Mach dir keine Gedanken. Natürlich sorgst du dich um sie. Sie ist eine gute Freundin."

 „Ja, das ... ist sie..."

 „Und ich freue mich, dass sie aufgewacht ist", murmelte Leireth, bevor sie mit den Lippen zu seinem Hals wanderte. Verian spürte, wie sie ihr Körpergewicht auf den linken Unterarm verlagerte, der neben seinem Kopf lag. Ihre rechte Hand kam auf seiner Brust zu liegen und sie begann, sanft über seinen Oberkörper zu streichen, immer mehr zu seinem Bauch hin. „Bleibst du morgen früh hier?", hauchte sie gegen seine Ohrmuschel. Verian holte etwas tiefer Luft als zuvor.

 „Bitte", fügte sie sofort dazu. „Du bist noch nie geblieben am Morgen. Ich bin immer allein aufgewacht.."

 „Ich... muss Brionna ablösen." Verian holte erneut Luft, als ihre Zungenspitze über sein Ohrläppchen fuhr. Er konnte sich kaum auf das konzentrieren, was sie sagte.

 „Aber.. Wenn Ylaria doch wach ist, muss sie doch nicht mehr überwacht werden. Bitte bleib. Nur ein paar Stunden in der Frühe", fuhr Leireth drängend fort. „Ich möchte nicht allein aufwachen, sondern mit dir."

 „Hab morgen reguläre Schicht ab Mittag", murmelte Verian.

 „Dann solltest du sowieso nicht so früh aufstehen", betonte Leireth und knabberte mit den Zähnen an seinem Ohrläppchen und entlockte Verian ein leises, unterdrücktes Stöhnen. 

 Noch immer berührte sie ihn kaum, schwebte ihr Körper über ihm, ohne Berührung. Er sehnte sich danach, ihr nahe zu sein, versuchte sie, mit seinen Händen zu sich zu ziehen, doch sie widersetzte sich ihm sanft aber bestimmt.

 „Ich... muss noch mit ihr reden." Seine Hände strichen über ihre Hüften, ihre Taille, ihren Hintern.

 „Warum? Ihr habt doch heute soviel geredet..."

 Verian hielt einen Moment in der Bewegung inne. In der Dunkelheit konnte er Leireth nicht erkennen, dennoch fand seine Hand ihr Gesicht. Er seufzte leicht.

 „Ich mache mir Sorgen", sagte er endlich. Leireth würde nicht locker lassen, das spürte er. Neben vielen gemeinsamen freudigen Stunden im Bett hatten sie auch die eine oder andere Stunde damit verbracht, miteinander zu reden. Meistens waren es wenig substantielle Gespräche gewesen. Sie tasteten sich gegenseitig ab, lernten sich kennen, wollten alles voneinander wissen. Wenn er eines aus diesen Gesprächen gelernt hatte, dann war es die Erkenntnis, dass Leireth sehr wissbegierig war und von einer Sache nicht abliess, wenn sie sich mal dafür interessierte.

 „Das haben wir schon festgestellt, aber das erklärt noch lange nicht, warum das Gespräch nicht bis morgen Abend warten kann… Ich möchte wirklich nicht allein..."

 Er legte einen Zeigefinger auf ihre Lippen und murmelte ein „Schhh..." Dann nahm er den Finger wieder von ihren Lippen, legte die Hand wieder auf ihre Hüfte und versuchte erneut, sie zu sich herunter zu bewegen.

 Dieses Mal folgte sie der Bewegung und kam ihm entgegen, schmiegte sich an ihn. Verian seufzte wohlig und schlang die Arme um sie, zog sie eng an sich, so wie sie auf ihm lag.

 „Es könnte sein, dass Ylaria Unsinn angestellt hat", sagte er schliesslich.

 „Unsinn?", murmelte Leireth fragend.

 „Ja. Brionna vermutet es. Weil sie halt nicht so schnell gesund wurde. Ich muss mit ihr darüber reden. Das ist wirklich wichtig."

 „Unsinn, so so..." Leireth fuhr mit den Fingerspitzen durch sein Kinnbärtchen. „Kleiner Unsinn oder grosser Unsinn?"

 „Grosser Unsinn", seufzte Verian. „Riesengrosser Unsinn. Berge von Drachenfalkenmist."

 „Oh je. Aber was denn für Unsinn? Hat sie sich etwa den Sonnenhäschern angeschlossen..?", mutmasste Leireth.

 „Den Sonnenhäschenn? Was? Nein.. Wie kommst du auf so etwas", erwiderte Verian, klang dabei etwas entrüstet. „Nein, sicherlich nicht. Aber.." Er seufzte erneut und strich mit den Fingern durch ihre Haare. „Brionna vermutet, dass sie Blutdisteln nimmt."

 „Blutdisteln?"

 Er konnte spüren, wie sich Leireths Körper auf ihm versteifte. „Sie sagt, sie kann es sich anders nicht erklären, dass Ylaria solche Probleme hatte, gesund zu werden."

 „Blutdisteln… Bei der Sonne… das hätte ich nicht gedacht." Leireths Stimme klang auf einmal kühl.

 „Ich auch nicht... Du siehst, warum es so wichtig ist, dass ich mit ihr rede? Bitte... Leireth… Ich werde dafür übermorgen den ganzen Tag für dich Zeit haben", bat Verian sie eindringlich.

 „Hast du davon gewusst? Dass sie süchtig ist?"

 Verian seufzte erneut. „Bitte, Leireth… Lass uns.. nicht mehr davon sprechen. Es ist nicht sicher, dass sie wirklich... ich bin der Meinung, das ist ein Missverständnis... Irgendetwas... Lass uns nicht mehr darüber reden. Bitte.. Es war gerade so schön." Im selben Moment, als er dies sagte, kam er sich etwas seltsam vor. <Es war gerade so schön? Etwas Besseres ist dir wohl auch nicht eingefallen>, ärgerte er sich und hielt gleichzeitig den Atem an, als Leireth nicht sofort antwortete.

 „Du hast Recht", sagte sie schliesslich. „Ich weiss viel bessere Dinge, die wir in der begrenzten Zeit miteinander anstellen können..." Verian liess die Luft entweichen, als ihr Körper in seinen Armen wieder weich wurde, als sich ihre Lippen auf die seinen legten, und sie ihn in einen innigen Kuss vertiefte.

 „Nur zu gern", murmelte er.

XXXXXX​


----------



## Alux (2. Januar 2012)

Sehr interessanter Teil, auch Uhrzeit der Veröffentlichung ist gut, aber Vorsicht vor der FSK! 

Scherz beiseite, wie immer gut geschrieben. Ich bin schon gespannt wann sie herausfinden werden, wie und warum sie Blutdistelpulver bekam.


----------



## Melian (2. Januar 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> aber Vorsicht vor der FSK!



Pscchchhhhtttt!


----------



## Melian (8. Januar 2012)

Ränkespiel(e)

Die Sonne schien schon seit mindestens einer halben Stunde durch das Fenster. Dairean konnte die Geräusche der erwachenden Stadt hören, aber seine Bewacherin war noch immer nicht aufgetaucht. Er drehte sich in seiner Schlafstätte halb um, nur um sich sogleich danach aufzuraffen und sich hinzusetzen. Wach war er bereits seit dem Morgengrauen, aber niemand hatte auf sein Klopfen geantwortet. Die Tür war zu. Er war ein Gefangener – immer noch. Und er hasste es. Er stand auf und blickte zum Fenster hoch.

Drei oder vier Tage mussten seit dem Gespräch mit Hathorel vergangen sein. Bisher hatte der Magister nicht mehr nach ihm geschickt und auch die Blutritterin war offensichtlich recht beschäftigt gewesen. Er hatte ein paar Mal versucht, mit ihr ins Gespräch zu kommen, aber sie hatte immer recht bedauernd um Entschuldigung gebeten und war weg gehuscht. Er kam fast um vor Langeweile!

Dairean seufzte und liess sich wieder auf das Bett fallen, legte die Hände flach auf die Matratze und blickte an die Decke. Jetzt war sie auch noch zu spät! Um die Zeit war sie in den letzten Tagen längst schon da gewesen und hatte sein Frühstück gebracht. Er fragte sich, ob das eine weitere Strafe war, eine Methode, ihn weichzukochen. Worauf wartete Hathorel? Zweifel nagten an Dairean. Er bezeichnete sich üblicherweise als guten Lügner, als guten Schauspieler. Doch offensichtlich hatte Hathorel ihm nicht geglaubt, oder wie sollte er es sich sonst erklären, dass einfach nichts passierte?

Sein Magen knurrte. „Drachenfalkenpisse", brummelte Dairean. Sein Rücken tat weh vom vielen Liegen. Er hatte nicht viel zu tun ausser Herumliegen. Die zwei Holzstühle beim kleinen Tisch waren nach wenigen Momenten zu unbequem und viel freier Raum blieb nicht, wo Dairean hätte herumgehen können. Ausserdem kam er sich dämlich vor, wenn er einfach in einem Raum herumging. Er hatte mehrmals um Bücher oder um Schreibzeug gebeten, aber nichts bekommen. < Fehlt nur noch, dass du anfängst, mit dir selbst zu sprechen>, dachte er bei sich selbst und strampelte mit den Füssen die Decke ans Ende der Matratze. Er wollte hier raus!

Erneut richtete er sich auf, schmiss das Kopfkissen auf den Boden und rutschte so zurück, dass sein malträtierter Rücken an der kühlen Wand lehnte. Die Berührung war durch sein dünnes Hemd beruhigend, wenngleich es wohl bald zu kalt werden würde.

Er hatte nicht gedacht, dass er einmal vermissen würde, Briefe zu schreiben. Oder ein Buch zu lesen. Er hatte es immer gehasst. Leyan war der Intellektuelle von ihnen beiden gewesen. Nicht, dass er nicht gern gelesen hätte, aber Dairean hatte nie genug Ausdauer, genug Ruhe, um sich einen Nachmittag lang hinzusetzen und nur zu lesen. Er hatte viel lieber einen Nachmittag lang seinen Bogen geputzt, wieder und wieder die gleiche Schwertparade geübt oder war im Meer geschwommen. Schwimmen! Ein weiterer Grund, warum Dairean hier in dieser engen Kammer verrückt wurde. Er bildetet sich ein, seinen Muskeln beim Schrumpfen zusehen können. Er brauchte Bewegung, bei der Sonne!

Er konnte nicht leugnen, dass er versucht war, Hathorel einen Brocken Information zu geben, in der Hoffnung, endlich mal wieder aus diesem Loch hier heraus zu können. „Zu meinem Schutze, ja klar", murmelte er verdrossen. Natürlich war es objektiv gesehen zu seinem Schutze, aber Hathorel hätte ihn wenigstens informieren können, was er beabsichtigte mit Dairean anzustellen.

Er hatte nicht einmal Dolche, mit denen er ein paar Stellungen hätte durchgehen können, vielleicht ein ganzer Kampf ohne Gegner. Schattenkämpfen nannten das die Menschen, er nannte es Übung. Dairean kratzte sich an der Nase. Er traute Hathorel nicht!

In den letzten Jahren hatte er einen gewissen Sinn dafür entwickelt, ob jemandes Motive die waren, die er auch wirklich zeigte. Er wusste nicht, woher das kam, aber bisher hatte ihn dieser Instinkt noch nie im Stich gelassen, auch bei Hathorel nicht. Das war der Grund gewesen, warum er immer gern für den Magister gearbeitet hatte. Er hatte ihm trauen können. Hathorel war immer ehrlich darüber gewesen, was ihn antrieb. „Finderlohn", murmelte Dairean. Er war sich nicht sicher, ob Hathorel auch dies zugäbe, wenn Dairean ihn zur Rede stellen würde. Das würde Dairean aber nicht tun.

Er seufzte. Wollte er die Wahrheit wirklich wissen? War das der Grund, warum er von Anfang an gelogen hatte und Hathorel nicht gefragt hatte, ob es nur ein taktischer Zug gewesen war oder dessen voller Ernst? Finderlohn... Dairean traute Hathorel nicht mehr. Oder vielleicht war es umgekehrt. Vielleicht spürte Hathorel, dass er Dairean nicht mehr trauen konnte?

Dairean schüttelte energisch den Kopf. Wann kam endlich diese vermaledeite Blutritterin mit seinem Frühstück? Er hatte ein Anrecht auf seine dreimalige Abwechslung pro Tag, wenn er schon in diesem elenden Loch, ohne Abwechslung, ohne Vergnügen und ohne Bewegung fest hockte! Bei der Sonne, er freute sich sogar auf das fast geschmacklose, dunkle Brot aus grob gemahlenen Getreidekörnern und die spärlichen Kleckse Honig oder ab und an auch Marmelade, die ihm zuteil wurden.

Es wurde ihm zu kalt, wie er da an die Wand gepresst sass, also stand er erneut auf und ging zur Tür, rüttelte an der Türklinge, obwohl er wusste, dass das nicht viel bringen würde.

Gerade als er anfangen wollte, mit blossen Fäusten gegen die Tür zu trommeln und in seiner Langeweile und Verzweiflung irgendetwas zu brüllen, öffnete sich die Tür und er konnte sich gerade noch fangen, um nicht das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren.

 „Oh, hoppla." Die Blutritterin grinste. „Ich weiss ja, dass ihr mich vermisst habt, aber ihr müsst mich nicht gleich anfallen."

Dairean grummelte und trat einen Schritt zurück. „Ihr seid zu spät."

 „Habt ihr mich etwa vermisst?"

 „Ich vermisse hier drin alles!", rief er aus und verschränkte die Arme. Eloira schloss die Tür und stellte das Tablett mit seinem Frühstück auf dem Tisch ab. „Ich habe keine Bewegung, ich habe keinen Platz. Bei der Sonne, ich langweile mich hier drin noch zu Tode!", rief er weiter aus, legte einen schalkhaften Ernst in seine Worte und gestikulierte dabei mit den Händen. „Ich sehe jeder Begegnung mit euch entgegen, weil sie eine Abwechslung sind zu meinem tristen... Gefangenenalltag hier drin.. Und dann kommt ihr auch noch zu spät." Er sank theatralisch auf die Knie. „Wie.. oh.. wie könnt ihr mir das bloss antun?"

Eloira fing an, schallend zu lachen. „Ihr seid ein fürchterlicher Schauspieler. Hat euch das je irgendjemand gesagt?"

Dairean stand schmunzelnd wieder auf. „Entschuldigt. Aber mir fällt hier wirklich die Decke auf den Kopf. Ich dreh' noch durch hier drin."

 „Das kann ich mir allerdings vorstellen", gab Eloira zur Antwort und setzte sich auf den dem Tablett gegenüberstehenden Stuhl. „Esst erst einmal. Ich habe mich bemüht, euch etwas... sagen wir... Abwechslung zu besorgen."

Während Dairean sich ebenso zum Tisch bewegte und sich hinsetzte, bemerkte er tatsächlich, dass sich auf dem Tablett zusätzlich ein paar Brocken Käse und ein frisches, weiches, helles Brötchen befanden, ebenso ein Glas mit etwas, was wie frisch gepresster Mondbeerensaft aussah und roch. Er lächelte Eloira an, die heute das zweite Mal schon anstatt ihrer Rüstung einen einfach geschnittenen violetten Rock sowie eine einfache weisse Bluse trug. „Danke", sagte Dairean ehrlich. „Das ist wirklich sehr nett von euch, Eloira."

Sie erwiderte das Lächeln und stützte ihren Ellbogen auf dem Tisch ab, legte den Kopf in die Hand. „Nichts zu danken. Dafür erspare ich mir heute eure ellenlangen Schimpftiraden über das Frühstück." Sie zwinkerte ihm zu.

Dairean schnappte sich das Brötchen und stellte anerkennend fest, dass Eloiras Bluse sehr tief blicken liess. „Schimpfen? Ich habe nur zurückhaltend meinen Unmut ausgedrückt", ulkte er weiter, grinsend, während er Honig auf die eine Brötchenhälfte strich. Immerhin traute man ihm genug, um ihn mit Besteck essen zu lassen. Oder man traute es Eloira zu, dass sie sich gegen ein Frühstücksmesser wehren konnte. Dairean wusste nicht, was ihm mehr Unbehagen verursachen wollte.

 „Also ich nenn' das Schimpfen." Eloira schmunzelte und strich sich die Haare zurecht. Sie trug sie offen, wie immer.

Dairean biss in sein Brötchen und stellte erneut fest, dass er ihre Anwesenheit angenehm fand. Und dass es ihr stand, wenn sie mal keine Rüstung trug. Es machte sie irgendwie weiblicher, offener… zugänglicher?

Sie schwiegen, bis er die erste Hälfte des Brötchens verspeist hatte. „Aber mal im Ernst. Es ist wirklich langweilig hier drin. Könnt ihr mir kein Buch bringen oder so?", fragte er sie schliesslich, setzte sein charmantestes Lächeln auf, während er Butter und Käse auf der zweiten Brötchenhälfte verteilte. „Ich werde euch dafür auch nicht mehr fragen, ob ihr mich raus lässt."

Eloira schmunzelte. „Ich werde Hathorel fragen, ob ich euch ein Buch bringen darf."

 „Danke, das ist sehr nett von euch", sagte Dairean und biss in die zweite Brötchenhälfte. Längst war ihm nicht mehr so übel, wenn er ass, dafür schmeckten ihm die Dinge nur halb so gut, wie wenn er Blutdistelpulver im Körper hatte. Irgendjemand hatte ihm mal gesagt, dass das nach mehrjähriger Nutzung eine Folge war. Verlust des Geschmackssinns. Dairean schloss kurz die Augen, nur ein Bruchteil eines Momentes länger als wenn er normal blinzelte.

Er musste hier raus. Irgendwie musste er es schaffen, hier raus zu kommen, und wenn es nur kurz war. Er wollte sich nur einen Vorrat beschaffen, er wollte einige Erkundigungen einziehen, bei Azurlicht nach seinen wenigen Habseligkeiten schauen, und... Der letzte Brocken Käse auf dem Brötchen schmeckte nach nichts mehr. Erneut verbat er sich den Gedanken, um den er sich die letzten Tage ständig gedrückt hatte. Stattdessen lächelte er Eloira erneut an, obwohl er wusste, dass es wohl etwas schief wirkte.

 „Darf ich eurer gemütlichen Kleidung entnehmen, dass ihr heute nicht sofort zum Dienst spurtet und mir etwas länger Gesellschaft leistet, Eloira? Ich möchte übrigens noch betonen, dass ich finde, dass euch diese leichte Kleidung sehr gut steht." Er versuchte, möglichst schmeichelnd und gleichzeitig nicht schleimig zu klingen, und bedachte ihr Dekolletee mit einem ausgiebigen Blick. Wenn er Recht ging, war das genau das, was sie...

 „Das sehe ich, dass euch das gefällt", grinste Eloira.

Er hatte Recht gehabt. Erneut beschlich ihn der Gedanke, dass Eloira ihm gar nicht so unähnlich war. Sie spielte wenigstens mit offenen Karten, wenn es um Anziehung ging. Sie wusste wohl, was sie wollte, und war nicht von falscher Scham besessen, wenn es um das eigene Vergnügen ging. Er würde sich das zu Nutze machen können.

 „Verzeiht mir", entschuldigte er sich dennoch in höflichem Tonfall. Sein Grinsen auf den Lippen deutete ihr jedoch anderes. „Aber ihr seid meiner Frage ausgewichen."

 „Ich kann gerne ein bisschen hier bleiben, wenn ihr möchtet." Sie schmunzelte immer noch.

Dairean zog eine Augenbraue hoch. Die letzten Tage war sie – zeitlich gesehen – recht abweisend gewesen, wenngleich auch betont immer höflich und zu Scherzen aufgelegt. Das hier ging irgendwie viel zu einfach.

 „Aber?", fragte er und griff zum Saftglas.

 „Kein Aber. Euch ist langweilig, also leiste ich euch Gesellschaft."

Er trank einen Schluck, blickte sie über den Rand des Glases hinweg an und beschloss, das Thema vorübergehend ruhen zu lassen. Dafür brachte er etwas anderes zur Sprache, was ihm aufgefallen war. „Warum sind heute eigentlich keine Wachen mitgekommen? Oder habt ihr sie um die Ecke versteckt, bevor ihr gekommen seid?"

Eloira schwieg einen Moment. „Ach, die kommen schon noch", sagte sie schliesslich und machte eine achtlose Geste mit der Hand. Es schien ihr nicht so wichtig zu sein, oder...

 „Sicher?"

 „Ja natürlich bin ich sicher."

Dairean schmunzelte. „Ich wäre nicht so sicher. Ich habe nämlich kein Geräusch vor der Tür gehört, welches auf Wachen deuten sollte." Er trank erneut einen Schluck aus dem Glas und beobachtete die Reaktion der Blutritterin.

Sie reagierte nicht erstaunt, was Dairean wiederum nicht verwunderte. Sie lächelte, wirkte fast schon etwas verlegen.

 „Das stimmt... Ihr habt ein gutes Gehör."

 „Ist meine Aufgabe." Er wusste nicht recht, was er davon halten sollte, behielt sein Lächeln aber bei. Wenn es notwendig war, würde er ihr Komplimente machen und ihr schmeicheln, bis sie irgendetwas tat, um seine Situation hier angenehmer zu machen. Er musste hier raus, er brauchte Abwechslung, er...

 „Ich lasse euch gehen", unterbrach sie seine Gedanken.

Dairean starrte Eloira an. „Du.. was?", stammelte er und stellte das Glas auf das Tablett zurück. Das hatte er nicht erwartet

Eloira stand auf, liess eine Hand auf dem Tisch liegen. „Ihr wolltet doch unbedingt raus, oder? Ich lasse euch gehen. Für eine Stunde."

Ihr Blick lag auf ihm, er konnte ihn nicht recht deuten. Wenn sie wirklich.. War das eine Falle? Aber wenn es eine Falle war.. Nein. Hathorel... Aber was, wenn es wirklich.. wenn er wirklich raus konnte? Urplötzlich schnellte sein Puls hoch und es rauschte in seinen Ohren. Wenn sie es wirklich zulassen würde...

 „Gut", hörte er sich selber sagen. „Ich gehe. Danke."

 „Nur eine Stunde, vergesst das nicht. Ich will euch um Punkt Neun wieder hier drin sehen."

Dairean stand auf und blickte sie an. „Das... kann ich euch nicht.."

 „Nein. Ihr werdet es mir versprechen", fuhr sie ihm ins Wort. „Ich riskiere hier ziemlich vieles für euch", betonte sie energisch. „Wenn ihr flieht, seid ihr sowieso schuldig. Denkt mal drüber nach."

Dairean antwortete einen Moment nicht, dann nickte er schweigend. „Gut. Eine Stunde." Er konnte auch in einer Stunde einen Haufen Sachen erledigen, aber vor allem reichte eine Stunde locker aus, um das eine oder andere Versteck ab zu klappern und sich Pulver zu besorgen. Wenn wider Erwarten alle Verstecke leer oder verdorben waren, hatte er immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich bei Azurlicht sein Gold zu holen und schliesslich Händler Rotschwinge aufzusuchen. Er konnte auch Briefpapier besorgen, Tinte, eine Feder... Nachrichten schreiben. Er konnte Erkundigungen...

 „Na, worauf wartet ihr? Die Zeit läuft." Eloira riss Dairean aus seinen Gedanken von Pulver, Briefpapier und Erkundigungen, blickte ihn mit verschränkten Armen an.

 „Natürlich.. Entschuldige", murmelte Dairean, schlüpfte in die unbequemen Schuhe, die ihm geliehen worden waren, und huschte aus der Kammer.




Es kam ihm vor, als wäre er ein halbes Jahrzehnt eingesperrt gewesen. Dabei war es doch nur knapp eine Woche her, und wenn er sich überlegte, aus welcher Situation er da gerettet worden war, bevorzugte er das enge Zimmer immer noch bei weitem der eisigen Wüste.

Dairean hatte die Sonnenhäscherzuflucht raschen Schrittes verlassen. Interessanterweise hatte ihm niemand wirklich grosse Beachtung geschenkt. Einige Sonnenhäscher waren Wache gestanden, aber er fiel ihnen wohl nicht wirklich auf.

Er blickte in die Sonne und erlaubte sich einen Moment, die kühle Luft zu atmen, die ihn umgab. Eine Stunde nur.. Er wusste nicht, wo er anfangen sollte. Es war ihm unangenehm mit Klamotten herumzulaufen, die nicht ihm gehörten. Die aus Stoff geschneidert und viel zu luftig für Dalaran waren. Er fühlte sich nackt ohne seine Dolche und seinen Mantel, der ihn vor Blicken schützte. <Schätze, ich bin schon zu lang Spion>, dachte er und setzte sich in Bewegung. Er würde also zuallererst das Gasthaus aufsuchen, in dem Arille Azurlicht wirtete. Er brauchte sein Gepäck. Wenn er sich recht erinnerte, hatte er auch seine Ersatzrüstung in das Bündel gepackt, dass er Azurlicht vor der Expedition für teures Gold zur Aufbewahrung übergeben hatte.

Es dauerte nicht lang, bis er das Gasthaus erreicht hatte. Ohne sich gross umzublicken steuerte er die Theke an. Arille war gerade dabei, ein Glas abzutrocknen, eines von vielen, die vor ihm aufgereiht standen.

 „Ah, Shorel'aran. Da bist du ja wieder", grinste der hellhaarige Elf mit den klaren eisblauen Augen. „Ich habe dich schon vermisst. Einmal das Übliche?", fragte er sofort.

Dairean nickte nur und schob sich halb auf einen der Barhocker. „Ja, gern."

 „Wie ist es dir ergangen? Ich dachte, du bist länger weg", fragte Azurlicht und schenkte ihm zwei Fingerbreit eines scharfen Schnaps' in ein kleines Gläschen ein.

 „Das dachte ich auch", murmelte Dairean. „Is' was dazwischengekommen. Ich brauch dringend meine Sachen."

 „Du kommst aber schnell zum Punkt." Azurlicht schraubte die Flasche wieder zu und schmunzelte.

Dairean griff zum Gläschen und stürzte den Inhalt mit einem Zug herunter, holte tief Luft. Der Alkohol stieg ihm sofort zu Kopf, scharf und feurig, genau wie er es mochte. „So bin ich halt", keuchte er. „Uh.. gutes Zeug."

 „So bin ich", erwiderte Azurlicht und lachte schallend, drehte sich kurz um, um die Flasche Schnaps in einem Regal zu verstauen. Dann wandte er sich Dairean wieder zu, stützte sich leicht auf dem Tresen ab.

 „Nicht viel zu tun, hm?", fragte Dairean angesichts des leeren Schankraumes.

 „Um die Zeit doch nicht.. Es ist Morgen! Bist du erst grad' zurückgekommen?"

 „So ungefähr", brummelte Dairean erneut und schob Azurlicht das Gläschen hin. Dieser ergriff es und nickte, fragte nicht weiter.

Arille Azurlicht wusste gut, wann er schweigen musste. Dairean war ihm dafür recht dankbar, denn er war sich nicht ganz sicher, wie viel er dem Wirt anvertrauen konnte. Der Hochelf betonte immer, dass er selber neutral sei. Er wirtete seit der Gründung von Dalaran in der Magierstadt, das betonte er immer wieder gern. „Für mich sind alle in erster Linie Gäste", das war Azurlichts Lieblingssatz. So war es kein Wunder, dass er im neu aufgebauten und in den Norden transferierten Dalaran ausgerechnet die neutrale Taverne in Besitz genommen hatte und sich nicht in die Fraktionsstreitigkeiten einmischte. Dairean schätzte das an ihm sehr. Aber er war sich auch der Gefahren bewusst. Azurlicht tänzelte geschickt auf einem sehr schmalen Grat, bewegte sich auf beide Seiten hin, gab den verfeindeten Fraktionen gerade genug, um ihr Wohlwollen zu sichern, und nicht zu wenig, so dass sie ihn als Ziel aussuchen würden. Und der Fraktionszwist war in Dalaran ja nun doppelt vertreten. Einerseits die Allianz und die Horde, andererseits ihre Untervertreter des Silberbunds und der Sonnenhäscher, gleichzeitig die neutral bleibenden Fraktionen wie die Kirin Tor, die wiederum durch die Liaison von Rhonin mit Windläufer eine schiefen Lage bekommen hatte, dann auch noch der Argentumkreuzzug, der nicht müde wurde zu betonen, dass man die Zwistigkeiten beilegen musste, um gemeinsam gegen die Geissel anzukämpfen..

Dairean hatte einige Zeit gebraucht, um diese mehr oder weniger sichtbaren Konflikt- und Interessensfäden, die sich alle in Dalaran zusammenballten, zu begreifen. Azurlicht war ihm dabei eine grosse Hilfe gewesen. < Mir und vielen anderen>, dachte Dairean. Er war kaum der einzige, der bei dem Wirt seine Sorgen losgeworden war. Aber im Gegensatz zum Rest war er klug genug, das Spiel selber mitzuspielen. Er hatte Azurlicht gerade genug gegeben, um sein Vertrauen zu gewinnen, aber niemals soviel verraten, dass dieser etwas gegen ihn in der Hand hatte.

 „Natürlich habe ich dein Gepäck noch", unterbrach Azurlicht die Stille, die kurz eingekehrt war, nachdem Dairean ihm das Glas zugeschoben hatte. „Was ist das denn für eine Frage, Leyan... Du kennst mich doch langsam gut genug."

Leyan.. Auch Azurlicht kannte ihn nur unter diesem Namen und erinnerte Dairean erneut an seinen Bruder, dessen Verlust er in den letzten Tagen nur umso deutlicher spürte. Seit er auf diese vermaledeite Mission aufgebrochen war und den Namen ständig im Ohr hatte, pochte eine leere Stelle in seiner Brust unaufhörlich. Er sollte sich endlich ein anderes Pseudonym einfallen lassen.

Er zwang sich zu einem Lächeln. „Kleiner Scherz unter Freunden", gab er zur Antwort und rutschte wieder vom Barstuhl. „Entschuldige, ich muss leider noch dringend wohin... Hab nicht viel Zeit. Kannst du mir das Zeug geben?"

 „Natürlich", sagte Azurlicht und reichte ihm einen Schlüssel. „Lebensmittelkammer im Keller, hinterste Ecke rechts."

 „Ausgerechnet die Lebensmittelkammer? Dann werde ich sicher für einen Monat nach Schinken und Speck müffeln", maulte Dairean etwas übertrieben, grinste dann.

Azurlicht hob abwehrend die Hände. „Hättest mir halt sagen müssen, dass du da drin Klamotten aufbewahrst... Apropos Klamotten.. wie siehst du denn aus?"

 „Sag nichts", warnte Dairean ihn und hob drohend den Zeigefinger.

 „Gut, gut", grinste Azurlicht. „Leg den Schlüssel einfach oben auf den Türrahmen, wenn du fertig bist. Ich muss auch gleich noch eine Lieferung in Auftrag geben, und werde vermutlich nicht mehr hier sein, wenn du fertig bist. Und klau nichts! Die Vorräte sind abgezählt."

 „Wie kannst du so etwas Schlechtes von mir denken", grinste Dairean. „Ich leg den Schlüssel hin. Danke vielmals, Arille." Daireans Worte klangen ehrlich. Er meinte es auch so. Er war dem Wirt wirklich dankbar für seine Verschwiegenheit und für seine Dienste, auch wenn er sich keine Illusionen darüber machte, dass diese Dienste mit barer Münze erkauft wurden.

Er ergriff den Schlüssel, verabschiedete sich von Azurlicht, der ihm das Versprechen abnahm, dass er bald wieder vorbeischauen würde und stieg schliesslich die Treppe hinab, die zum Keller führte. Er musste sich beeilen. Er schätzte, dass er bereits einen Drittel der ihm zugestandenen Stunde mit dem Gespräch aufgebraucht hatte, so notwendig es war.

Er fand sein Gepäck an dem ihm zugewiesenen Ort. Als er sich das erste Mal seit einer Woche wieder in etwas kleidete, was man als Rüstung bezeichnen konnte, atmete er das erste Mal richtig auf. Er fühlte sich besser. Viel besser. Auch wenn er sich noch nicht ganz im Klaren war, wie er die Sachen in seiner Kammer aufbewahren sollte, ohne dass es auffallen würde, schulterte er seine wenigen Habseligkeiten dennoch und verliess die Lebensmittelkammer, legte den Schlüssel an den zugewiesenen Ort und verliess das Gasthaus. Arille war nirgends mehr zu erblicken.

Dairean schulterte seinen Beutel und steuerte die Mitte der Stadt an. In dem kleinen Park, der den einfachen, zierlichen Springbrunnen umgab, befanden sich einige Plätze zum Verweilen, zum Studieren und zum gemütlichen Zusammensitzen. Eine der zahlreichen Sitzmöglichkeiten war eine Parkbank, die zu Daireans Lieblingsplätzen in der Stadt zählte. Nicht, weil sie gemütlich war oder eine schöne Aussicht bot, sondern weil er unter einem Stein, der direkt neben der Bank im Gras lag, immer einen Vorrat von Pulver gelagert hatte. Manchmal war es nicht mehr vorhanden, manchmal war es auch schon unbrauchbar gewesen, weil es durch Feuchtigkeit angegriffen worden war, es passierte aber weitaus weniger als bei seinen anderen drei Aufbewahrungsorten. Dairean setzte sich auf die Bank und schloss kurz die Augen, um sich selbst in die Illusion zu begeben, er sei ein einfacher Spaziergänger, ein Bürger dieser rastlosen Stadt von Magiern, der sich einfach nur ausruhen mochte. Es war viel zu auffällig, sofort nach dem Stein zu greifen, auch wenn es gerade eine sehr grosse Versuchung war. Er brauchte dieses Pulver so dringend, er wollte nicht darüber nachdenken, was geschah, wenn alle seine Vorräte verdorben wären und der Händler nicht in der Stadt... Undenkbar!

 „Nur noch ein Moment, warte noch einen Moment", sprach Dairean sich selbst Geduld zu, öffnete die Augen wieder und liess seinen Blick über den Park schweifen. Um diese frühe Uhrzeit war es noch recht ruhig, hier und da sass ein Magier auf einer Bank und las in etwas. Eine edle Dame stickte in einem hölzernen Rahmen irgendetwas, sass dabei auf einer besonders sonnenbeschienenen Bank neben ihrer Zofe oder Magd.

Gerade als Dairean die Zofe näher inspizieren wollte, fiel ihm im Augenwinkel eine Gestalt auf, die sich am Rand des Parks an der rückwärtigen Wand des Gasthauses herumdrückte. Dairean zog eine Augenbraue hoch und bückte sich, um in seinem Sack zu kramen, dabei nutzte er die Gelegenheit und schaute näher hin. Der Gang war unverkennbar... Natürlich! Er war so töricht gewesen.

Dairean kannte den Gang dieser Person nur zu gut. Es war Meeran, ein Spion in Hathorels Diensten, ein Berufskollege, konnte man fast schon sagen. Und plötzlich machte alles Sinn. Es machte Sinn, warum Eloira ihn einfach gehen liess, ohne dass er eine Charmeoffensive hatte starten müssen. Es machte Sinn, dass Hathorel ihn ein paar Tage lang in seiner Kammer hatte versauern lassen. Dairean verzog das Gesicht. Hathorel liess ihn beobachten. Er wollte, dass Dairean vor lauter Langeweile die Kammer verliess, um... Ja, um was eigentlich? War Hathorel wirklich so töricht zu glauben, er würde sofort zum Versteck des Relikts rennen oder was?

Dairean griff nach dem Stein, holte den ledernen Beutel darunter hervor und öffnete ihn. Zu seinem Glück unterschätzte ihn Hathorel gewaltig. Wie konnte er überhaupt denken, dass er von jemandem ausgespäht werden konnte? Er war einer der besten Spione, auf die der Magister zurückgreifen konnte. Diejenigen, die in Dalaran präsent waren, konnten ihm sicher nicht das Wasser reichen.

Der Inhalt des Beutels war intakt. Dairean wählte sorgfältig eine kleine Dosis aus und rieb sie sich ins Zahnfleisch. Gerade genug, um noch klar denken zu können, so, wie er es liebte.

Er ignorierte den bohrenden Gedanken, dass er nur Glück gehabt hatte, dass er den Spion entdeckt hatte. Er hätte ihn wohl auch so entdeckt. Spätestens, wenn er ein anderes Versteck aufsuchen hätte müssen. Ja, bestimmt. Dann hätte er ihn sowieso entdeckt.




Die restlichen Momente seiner freien Stunde liess er mit Müssiggang verstreichen, aber er genoss es überhaupt nicht, einen Apfel beim Obsthändler kaufen zu können, die Auslagen beim Wein- und Käsegeschäft ausgiebig durchzuschauen und schliesslich eine Flasche Wein zu kaufen, sowie sich beim Barbier rasieren zu lassen. Es juckte ihn unter allen Fingernägeln, Informationen zu besorgen. Er wollte Briefe schreiben, bei der Sonne, er wollte ein Drachenfalkenei besorgen, um sich ein neues Reittier heranzuziehen, er wollte weg aus Dalaran und vor allem wollte er... Er wollte wissen, wie es ihr ging.

Mehr als einmal hätte er den Spion abhängen können, aber er musste sich beherrschen, möglichst langsam zu gehen, zu schlendern und vergnügt zu grinsen, wie er sich einen Gefangenen vorstellte, der nach mehreren Tagen das erste Mal die Sonne sah.

Er verbot sich selbst konsequent, sich dem Quartier des Silberbunds auch nur zu nähern, sondern streifte ausgiebig durch das Händlerviertel. Die Unruhe, die er während der letzten Tage empfunden hatte, kehrte bereits nach wenigen Momenten mit Wucht zurück, und hinterliess ein dumpf pochendes Gefühl der Unsicherheit in seiner Brust. Er versuchte es zu unterdrücken, indem er immer wieder leise fluchte und leer schluckte.

Als er um Neun wieder in seiner Kammer ankam, fühlte er sich schlechter als zuvor.

 „Drachenfalkenpisse", fluchte er, als er wieder allein und eingeschlossen war.

XXXX​


----------



## Alux (9. Januar 2012)

Man, der arme Dairean kann mal kurz Sonne schnuppern und dann wieder ab in Gefangenschaft. Naja wenigstens hat er wieder Pulver.


----------



## Melian (13. Januar 2012)

Der Vormittag war bereits weit fortgeschritten und neigte sich der Mittagsstunde zu, als Ylaria aus einem erholsamen Schlaf erwachte. Das Gespräch mit Verian am Tag zuvor hatte sie ziemlich angestrengt, so dass sie fast sofort eingeschlafen war, nachdem er den Raum verlassen hatte. Das Bett war bequem und ihr Schlaf traumlos, entspannend. Sie träumte nicht mehr wirr von Feuer und irgendwelchen Gebäuden ohne Ausgang wie in den letzten Tagen. Als sie schliesslich erwachte, hatte sie sich bereits ein paar Mal im Halbschlaf hin und her gedreht und gekonnt ignoriert, dass die Sonnenstrahlen immer heller durch das Fenster schienen. Irgendwann liess es sich nicht mehr ignorieren. Ylaria drehte sich so, dass sie auf dem Rücken zu liegen kam und öffnete die Augen und lächelte. Verian sass auf demselben Platz, auf dem er am Tag zuvor schon gesessen hatte, als sie richtig zu Bewusstsein gekommen war. Sie freute sich, ihn zu sehen. „Hallo“, brachte sie krächzend zustande und räusperte sich dann.

„Du bist wach“, stellte Verian fest.

Ylaria nickte und versuchte sich in eine sitzende Position auf dem Bett zu begeben. Sie hatte einige Mühe, aber es klappte schliesslich. „Guten.. Morgen. Ist es noch überhaupt noch Morgen?“, sagte sie, die Stimme noch immer etwas belegt vom Schlaf.

„Ja“, antwortete Verian schlicht.

„Uh.. Dachte, ich habe länger geschlafen“, sagte Ylaria und lächelte ihn erneut an. Verian erwiderte das Lächeln nicht, sondern blickte sie weiterhin ziemlich reserviert an. Seine Augen zierten dunkle Ringe, er trug dieselbe Kleidung wie am Vortag und auch sein Haar wirkte eher ungewaschen. „Im Gegensatz zu dir. Du hast wohl wenig Schlaf bekommen“, sagte sie und lächelte weiterhin.

„Wundert dich das?“, fuhr Verian sie an und verschränkte die Arme.

Ylaria blickte ihn verwirrt an. „Wie..?“

„Entschuldige. Vergiss es. Iss etwas.“ Verian deutet mit einer Handbewegung auf das kleine Tischchen, welches zu ihrem Bett geschoben worden war, und rieb sich danach die Stirn. Darauf befand sich ein Tablett mit einem Teller, auf dem eine Schale mit Mus stand. Ylaria rutschte etwas näher zum Bettrand, während ihr Blick auf Verian ruhte. Zwei steile Falten standen über seiner Nasenwurzel, er wirkte im Vergleich zum Vortag verändert, besorgt, ja fast schon wütend. Ylaria kannte ihn zu gut, um diese Anzeichen nicht korrekt deuten zu können. Aber sie verstand nicht, was los war. Langsam stellte sie den gesunden Fuss auf den Teppich, der vor dem Bett lag und zog das Tischchen etwas näher, damit sie den Löffel ergreifen konnte. Sie war eigentlich nicht hungrig, aber sie schätzte, es würde nicht lange dauern, bis ihr Körper nach etwas Essbarem verlangte. In ihrem Magen pochte es dumpf. Sie tauchte den Löffel ins Mus und nahm etwas von der fruchtig-süsslich riechenden Masse auf, steckte den Löffel dann in den Mund und schluckte die kleine Portion herunter. Währenddessen spürte sie den fast schon bohrenden Blick von Verian stetig auf ihr ruhen. Sie nahm einen zweiten Löffel, doch schon bei diesem zweiten Bissen kehrte die Übelkeit, die sie während der letzten Tage empfunden hatte, mit voller Wucht zurück. Sie liess den Löffel sinken und zog mit einer Hand an der Bettdecke, um sie etwas mehr um sich zu wickeln.

„Du sollst essen“, sagte Verian fast schon tonlos. Ylaria runzelte die Stirn. Was war mit ihm los? Noch gestern war er so liebevoll freundlich und besorgt gewesen.

Ylarias Blick wanderte erneut zum Teller, aber diese seltsame Gemütswandlung Verians verstärkte ihre Übelkeit bis zu dem Punkt, dass sie sich über sich selbst ärgerte.

„Nein. Mir ist übel“, sagte sie. Mit einer Hand rieb sie sich über die geheilte Wunde an ihrem Bein. Es schmerzte noch, obwohl Brionna die Wunde gereinigt, verschlossen und geheilt hatte. „Verian, was ist los? Ist etwas passiert, von dem ich wissen müssten?“, fragte sie schliesslich. Er würde ja sowieso nicht von alleine mit der Sprache herausrücken, sondern weiterhin dumpf vor sich hin brütend dasitzen, wenn sie nicht fragen würde.

„Nicht, dass ich wüsste“, gab er einsilbig Antwort.

„Beim Licht, Verian.“ Ylaria rollte mit den Augen. „Dann geh schlafen. Ich komm hier auch allein klar. Du wirkst, als hättest du vier Tage nicht geschlafen und wärst gleichzeitig zum Latrinendienst verknurrt worden.“

Verian löste die Verschränkung der Arme und blickte sie an, verengte die Augen etwas. „Ich habe kaum geschlafen, weil ich hier über dich gewacht habe. Findest du es seltsam, dass ich müde bin?“

Ylaria vernahm bei den letzten Worten einen leicht aggressiven Tonfall in Verians Stimme und antwortete nun ihrerseits erbost. „Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber ich mein ja nur…“ Sie beendete den Satz nicht, schnaubte und legte sich wieder hin, zog die Decke fast bis zur Nasenspitze hoch. Verian sagte nichts, verschränkte nur die Arme wieder.

Einen Moment lang herrschte Stille, die sich immer dichter zwischen ihnen legte. Ylaria wagte nicht, Verian einen Blick zuzuwerfen. Sie verstand nicht, was hier vor sich ging.

Gerade als die Stille unangenehm zu werden schien, seufzte Verian. Sie blickte ihn an. Er hatte die Hand gehoben und rieb sich erneut die Stirn, blickte kurz zu ihr und wieder weg. Abrupt stand er auf und lief die zwei Schritte zum grösseren Tisch, kehrte wieder zurück zum Stuhl, setzte sich hin. Er wirkte wie ein gefangener Bachtatzenluchs, als er erneut aufstand und wieder zum Tisch ging, mit der Handfläche über die Tischplatte fuhr.

„Verian, jetzt sag schon... Was ist los? Tu nicht so, als wäre nichts. Ich kenne dich lange genug.“

Verian drehte sich zu ihr und blickte sie an, schwieg einen erneuten Moment. „Wie lange nimmst du es schon?“, sagte er schliesslich. Seine ganze Körperhaltung verriet seine Anspannung.

„Wie.. was?“

„Ich meine, es wär' ja nicht so, dass ich dich dafür verdammen würde, aber du hättest es mir wenigstens sagen können. Warum musstest du es geheim halten? Wenn ich es gewusst hätte, wäre... Ach... was weiss ich... Warum hast du es mir nicht gesagt? Warum hast du überhaupt angefangen mit dem Zeug?“, sprudelte es plötzlich aus Verian hervor. „Du weisst genau, dass es gefährlich ist, und dass es extrem süchtig macht. Brionna hat gesagt, dass du dich deswegen nicht so gut erholt hast. Sie hatte sogar Angst, dass du nicht mehr aufwachst, Ylaria! Was hast du dir dabei gedacht?“ Er fuhr sich durch die ungekämmten Haare. Seine Stimme wurde immer eindringlicher.

„Halt... Stopp“, unterbrach Ylaria ihn. „Verian, ich verstehe kein Wort. Wovon sprichst du?“

„Die Blutdisteln. Ich habe Brionna gesagt, dass ich nicht glaube, dass du das Zeug nimmst, aber ich weiss nicht, was ich denken soll, Ylaria“, fuhr er fort.

„Wie... Blutdisteln?“ Ylaria zog eine Augenbraue hoch. Sie verstand kein Wort. Was dachte er über sie? Was für ein Unsinn?

„Blutdisteln halt! Stell dich nicht absichtlich dumm. Du weisst genau, was Blutdisteln sind!“

Ylaria verschränkte die Arme. „Natürlich weiss ich das, aber was hat das mit mir zu tun? Wie kannst du mir unterstellen, dass ich Blutdisteln nehme?“

„Weil Brionna das gesagt hat. Sie ist sich sicher. Du hast Blutdisteln genommen.“

„Was... das ist... wie kannst du ihr mehr glauben als ich? Verian, beim Sonnenbrunnen, was ist in dich gefahren?“, sprach Ylaria scharf und starrte Verian an.

„Nein, was ist in dich gefahren?“, entgegnete Verian nicht weniger scharf.

Ylaria unterdrückte die Regung, ihn wütend anschreien zu wollen. Was war denn los? Sie hasste Blutdisteln. Das wusste er ganz genau. Sie begriff nicht, was los war und wollte Verian am liebsten durchschütteln. Doch sie holte tief Luft und versuchte sich zu beruhigen. Sie war noch immer müde, ihr Magen wusste sich nicht zwischen Hunger und Übelkeit zu entscheiden und ihr Kopf begann schon wieder zu pochen. „Bitte... Verian... Von Vorne. Ich verstehe nicht“, bemühte sie sich in einem möglichst ruhigen Tonfall zu sagen.

Verian behielt einen Moment lang noch seinen wütenden Gesichtsausdruck bei, aber Ylaria glaubte ein wenig darunter versteckt Sorge zu erkennen. Er seufzte und setzte sich zurück auf den Stuhl neben ihr Bett.

„Brionna und eine ihrer Kolleginnen sagen, du nimmst Blutdisteln.“

„Das ist nicht wahr!“, protestierte Ylaria.

„Warum sagt sie es dann?“

„Ich weiss nicht... Ich bin keine Heilerin... Wie kommt sie auf diese Idee?“

„Sie ist aber Heilerin. Ylaria, sie erkennt so was doch.“

„Verian“, Ylaria streckte die Hand aus, rutschte auf dem Bett etwas näher zu Verian und legte ihm eine Hand auf den Oberarm, „Du... wir sind so lange befreundet. Warum glaubst du mir nicht? Ich nehme keine Blutdisteln. Nicht nach Sonnenpfeils Tod.“ Verian rieb sich den linken Nasenflügel mehrmals. „Bitte, Verian. Du musst mir glauben. Das ist irgendein Missverständnis.“

„Ich verstehe das nicht.“

„Ich doch auch nicht, Verian“, murmelte Ylaria. „Hör zu, wir werden das klären. Am besten holst du Brionna und ich rede einmal mit ihr darüber.“

„Wir haben keine Zeit. Ich habe auch Brionna schon den einen Tag abgerungen, um mit dir zu sprechen, aber danach wird sie es wohl Feuerblüte sagen.“

Ylaria wusste nicht, ob sie lachen oder weinen sollte. Wenn Imenia erfahren sollte, dass dieser absurde Verdacht auf ihr lag, dann.. sie wollte sich nicht vorstellen, was das bedeutete. „Ich... du musst mir glauben, Verian, ich...“



Sie konnte den Satz nicht mehr beenden. Die Tür wurde mit viel Schwung geöffnet, so dass sie mit einem lauten Geräusch an die Wand knallte. Ylaria zuckte zusammen.

Imenia betrat ihre enge Kammer, gefolgt von Arkanist Tyballin.

„Himmelswispern, zur Seite“, befahl sie und baute sich ohne weiteren Kommentar vor Ylarias Bett auf. „Wie konntet ihr es wagen?“, fuhr Imenia sie sofort an. Ylaria öffnete den Mund, um etwas zu erwidern, aber hatte nicht die Chance, tatsächlich etwas zu sagen. „Beim Licht, wie konntet ihr es wagen, die Mission mit eurem elenden Blutdistelkonsum auch nur annähernd in Gefahr zu bringen? Wie könnt ihr es wagen, als Magierin dieses dreimal verfluchte Kraut zu schlucken? Seid ihr von allen guten Leylinien verlassen?“, zeterte sie weiter.

Ylaria starrte Imenia an. Das konnte nicht wahr sein! Verian hatte doch gesagt, dass sie es nicht wusste. Wie konnte er sie anlügen? Sie wollte ihm gerade einen wütenden Blick zu werfen, als sie sah, dass er ebenso verwirrt war wie sie. Was wurde hier gespielt?

Tyballin trat mit verschränkten Armen neben Imenia. „Beruhige dich, Imenia. Wir müssen sie zuerst untersuchen und danach erfahren, woher sie die Disteln hier bezieht, damit wir den Händler unschädlich machen können.“

„Aber... Was... Ich nehme keine Blutdisteln, das habe ich schon Verian gesagt“, wehrte Ylaria sich verzweifelt, doch ihre Worte gingen unter, denn Verian hatte hinter den beiden Elfen die Menschenfrau entdeckt, die ebenfalls ins Zimmer gehastet war.

„Ihr! Ihr habt mir versprochen, dass... Ihr habt euer Versprechen gebrochen!“, rief er in ihre Richtung und versuchte sich an Imenia vorbei zu drängen.

„Himmelswispern, haltet den Mund!“ befahl Imenia barsch.

Mittlerweile hatte sich auch die Menschenpriesterin nach vorne gedrängt und zupfte an Imenias Umhang. „Lady Feuerblüte, ich... wir wissen noch nicht genau, das...“, versuchte sie zu sagen. Ylaria bewunderte ihren Mut, sich tatsächlich näher zu Verian zu begeben, der immer noch neben Imenia stand, und die Priesterin wütend anfunkelte, aber dem Befehl seiner Kommandantin Folge leistete und passiv die Arme verschränkte. Imenia drehte sich zu der Priesterin um und funkelte sie wütend an. „Ihr seid gefälligst still. Ihr habt mir das schliesslich verheimlicht.“

Brionna duckte sich unweigerlich ein wenig und trat einen Schritt zurück. „Verzeihung“, murmelte sie.

Imenia übertönte sie und zeterte weiter. „Was habt ihr noch angestellt, Silbersang? Vielleicht noch Verrat begangen? Den Schwertgriff..“

„Ruhe!“, schnitt Arkanist Tyballin Imenia das Wort ab.

Sehr zu Ylarias Erstaunen kehrte Schweigen ein in der engen und mittlerweile recht überfüllten Kammer.

„Gut. Jetzt atmen wir alle einmal tief durch und benehmen uns dann wie anständige Elfen“, sagte er schliesslich gen Imenia und Verian. „Himmelswispern, ihr macht Platz. Imenia, du bist einen Moment lang still. Tallys, tretet vor“, befahl er.

Die Menschenfrau trat vor, die Hände ineinander verschränkt, den Blick auf dem Boden. Tyballins Blick kam auf Ylaria zu liegen, die den Drang unterdrücken musste, die Decke höher zu ziehen.

„Sprecht!“, befahl er der Menschenfrau.

„Verzeiht, Sire, aber... Es war nur ein... Ich wollte niemanden in Bedrängnis bringen“, murmelte sie. Im gleichen Moment ging die Tür auf und Leireth betrat die Kammer.

„Ihr sollt euch nicht entschuldigen, sondern sprechen. Es reicht schon, dass ihr uns dies verheimlicht habt. Zum Glück gibt es eine anständige Elfe unter uns.“

Ylaria war die einzige, die ihren Blick nicht auf Tyballin hatte, sondern auf Leireth. Sie sah, wie Leireth lächelte und sich kurz durch die Haare fuhr. Es war fast schon so, als würde sie sich durch Tyballins Bemerkung geschmeichelt fühlen.

„.. erholt, wie wir es erwarten würde. Nach einer Lichtheilung, meine ich.“ Ylaria wandte den Blick schnell ab. Sie hatte sich einen Moment lang von Leireth ablenken lassen und so den Anfang von Brionnas Ausführungen verpasst. „Ich habe auch eine befreundete Heilerin um Hilfe gefragt, sie kam auf dasselbe Ergebnis. Auch ihre Lichtkräfte konnten nicht mehr ausrichten. Unsere Schlussfolgerung war dieselbe: Es muss Blutdistel im Spiel gewesen sein. Der Entzug von dieser Pflanze kann in Kombination mit Krankheits- oder Verletzungsymptomen eine Verstärkung eben... dieser Symptome bewirken.“ Mit jedem Wort wurde die Menschenfrau sicherer. „Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, denn...“

„Da hast du es gehört“, fuhr Imenia dazwischen. „Also, woher habt ihr das Zeug, Silbersang? Sprecht!“

Die Menschenfrau zuckte sofort wieder zusammen. Sie litt offensichtlich darunter, dass sie mit ihren Heilkünsten Leid auf Ylaria gebracht hatte. Oder zumindest hoffte Ylaria das. Sie spürte Wut auf die Priesterin in sich aufsteigen. „Ich nehme keine Blutdisteln“, erwiderte sie in leicht gereiztem Tonfall. „Spielen hier denn alle verrückt? Wie könnt ihr so etwas behaupten?“

Tyballin hob erneut die Hand. „Die Fakten sprechen gegen euch. Ich rate euch zu sprechen, dann kommt ihr vielleicht mit einer leichten Strafe und Degradierung davon, ansonsten...“

Ylaria hob die Schultern etwas an. „Ich weiss wirklich nicht... Bitte, ich verstehe nicht. Ich war immer eine gute Magierwache, wie könnt ihr so etwas überhaupt behaupten.“

„Himmelsflamme, ihr durchsucht ihre Habseligkeiten“, befahl Tyballin. Er schien Ylarias Worten keine Beachtung mehr zu schenken. „Nein, ihr nicht, Himmelswispern. Ich traue euch nicht.“

Ylaria wandte sich an die Priesterin. „Bitte, Brionna, sagt ihnen dass ihr euch irrt. Ich nehme keine Disteln. Ich kann es mir nicht anders erklären, dass...“

Mitten im Satz fiel es ihr ein. Aus irgendeiner Ecke ihres Gedächtnisses fiel es ihr wieder ein: Dairean und sein Pulver. Sie wurde bleich. „Mist eines Bachtatzenluchs“, murmelte sie. Dairean... konnte es sein, dass sein Pulver tatsächlich...? Aber sie hatte sich gut gefühlt. Besser. Sofern dies den Umständen entsprechend gesagt werden konnte. sie hatte angenommen, es wäre ein Heilmittel. Irgendein Schlafmittel oder ein schmerzstillendes Mittel.

Leireth hatte sich in Bewegung gesetzt und wühlte sich durch den Inhalt ihres Kleiderschranks.

Ylaria hob den Kopf und blickte den Arkanisten an. „Arkanist Tyballin“, räusperte sie sich. „Darf ich... eine Frage stellen? Ich werde danach auch sprechen.“

Tyballin zog eine Augenbraue hoch. „Eine Frage?“

„Bitte. Danach beantworte ich alle Fragen, die ihr habt.“

„Ich wusste, dass ihr klein beigebt“, schmunzelte der Arkanist. „Was wollt ihr fragen?“

„Ich... würde gerne Brionna... Ich meine Miss Tallys etwas fragen.“

„Was hat Tallys damit zu tun?“, schnaubte Tyballin. „Verratet uns einfach, bei wem ihr das Zeug gekauft habt.“

„Bitte.“, sagte Ylaria schlicht.

Brionna hatte sich bereits wieder genähert und blickte sie an.

„Ihr behauptet also, ich hätte Blutdisteln genommen, nicht wahr?“

„Ja“, sagte Brionna. „Verzeiht, Miss, ich...“ Es war ihr sichtlich unangenehm.

„Und geht von der Annahme aus, dass ich regelmässige Nutzerin sei. Beantwortet mir eine Frage: Wie wird Blutdistelextrakt zumeist aufgenommen?“

„Nun.. man kann es schnupfen oder ins Zahnfleisch reiben.“

Ylaria nickte. Soviel wusste sie auch. Bereits sah sie eine Augenbraue Tyballins höher wandern.

„Das ist doch nutzlos“, murmelte Imenia.

„Das hinterlässt Spuren, oder?“, fragte Ylaria dann.

„Ja, natürlich. Das Zahnfleisch ist gerötet, und bei längerem Gebrauch geht es zurück, legt die Zahnhälse frei. Die Zähne verfärben sich auch grünlich. Und durch die Nase greift es die Nasenwände an, frisst sie regelrecht weg.“

„Kontrolliert mich.“

Brionna blickte sie verwirrt an.

„Ich nehme keine Blutdisteln“, fuhr Ylaria fort. „Ihr sollt mich auf die eben genannten Spuren hin untersuchen.“

„Das ist nicht notwendig“, wollte Tyballin eingreifen.

„Und ob es das ist! Das steht mir zu, Arkanist! Ich nehme keine Blutdisteln. Ich bin in dieser Einöde fast gestorben, ich hätte für diese Mission mein Leben gegeben. Es ist keine Art, mit mir derart umzuspringen, obwohl ihr keine Beweise habt“, wehrte sich Ylaria und legte all ihre Überzeugungskraft, die sie aufbieten konnte, in ihre Worte.

„Die Worte einer Heilerin genügen als Beweis“, entgegnete Imenia an Tyballins Stelle.

„Nicht, wenn sie beweisen sollen, dass ich eine regelmässige Nutzerin bin. Was ich nicht bin. Dafür werdet ihr keinen Beweis finden.“

„Aber dafür für eine einmalige Nutzung oder was?“, höhnte Leireth aus dem Hintergrund und schlug die Schranktür wieder zu. „Nichts zu finden, Sire.“

„Ruhe dahinten“, befahl Tyballin.

Ylarias Hände zitterten. Mittlerweile war ihr so übel, dass sie jeden Moment befürchtete, sich zu erbrechen. „Ja. Für eine einmalige Nutzung. Bitte.. untersucht mich“, sagte sie zu Brionna. „Ich habe eine Erklärung dafür, aber untersucht mich zuerst.“

Die Menschenfrau trat vor. „Also gut. Mund auf“, sagte sie leise und Ylaria gehorchte ihren Anweisungen. Sie untersuchte Ylarias Mund und forderte sie auf, den Kopf etwas zurückzulegen. Die Untersuchung dauerte nur wenige Minuten, ehe sich Brionna wieder umdrehte und kleinlaut sagte, „Sie... sagt die Wahrheit. Es lassen sich keine Anzeichen für eine Nutzung erkennen.“

Tyballin und Imenia wirkten gleichermassen erstaunt, Verian erleichtert „Aber... wie ist das möglich?“

„Der Spion“, sagte Ylaria leise. „Er gab mir ein Pulver. Ich hatte sehr grosse Schmerzen. Es machte alles besser. Vermutlich war es... das Pulver.“

„Glaubt ihr ihr so leicht?“, erklang erneut Leireths Stimme. „Sie könnte das Zeug auch geschluckt haben, oder?“

„Das ist... das würde keinen Sinn machen, Miss. Dann entfaltet das Pulver keine Rauschwirkung“, wagte Brionna ihr zu widersprechen.

„Hrmpf“, brummelte diese und widmete sich Ylarias kleiner Kommode. Offensichtlich schien es ihr Spass zu machen, Ylarias Sachen zu durchwühlen.

„Und ihr seid sicher, Tallys? Auch nachdem ihr das beim ersten Mal nicht entdeckt habt?“

„Ja, ich bin sicher, Sire. Ich habe sie zuvor... nicht so untersucht, es erschien mir aufgrund meiner Erklärung nicht notwendig.“

Imenia schnaubte. „Das hättet ihr aber tun müssen. Wie stehen wir denn jetzt da? Wir haben eine gute Magierwache wegen euch unnötigerweise beschuldigt.“

„Aber... ich wollte... ich habe...“

„Stammelt nicht 'rum und geht mir aus den Augen. Ich will euch heute nicht mehr sehen“, fuhr Imenia sie an, liess Brionna aber gar keine Chance, sich in Bewegung zu setzen, sie verschwand vor der Priesterin aus der Kammer und schlug die Tür unnötigerweise zu.

Ylaria erlaubte es sich zu atmen. Verian näherte sich dem Bett wieder, wirkte zerknirscht. „Verzeih“, murmelte er leise.

„Also gut, ihr seid von den Vorwürfen vorläufig enthoben. Aber wenn ihr je wieder unter den Verdacht kommt, dann muss ich euch härter bestrafen, das ist euch wohl klar.“ Im Gegensatz zu Imenia klangen Tyballins Worte nicht wütend, sondern wohlüberlegt, aber besorgt. Was war in den letzten Tagen passiert? Imenia verhielt sich wie eine andere Person, Leireth schien auf einmal Gefallen am Gedanken zu finden, dass Ylaria etwas Verbotenes tun würde und Verian traute ihr nicht mehr über den Weg?

„Geht nicht allzu sehr ins Gericht mit ihr“, unterbrach Tyballin ihre grübelnden Gedanken. „Ich werde euch heute Abend noch einmal besuchen, und ihr werdet mir alles über diesen Aufenthalt in der Höhle mit dem Spion erzählen.“

„Natürlich, Arkanist... Auch wenn... ich habe fast nur geschlafen, muss ich sagen.“

„Ich möchte Klartext reden: Uns ist ein Schwertgriff verloren gegangen, und wir wollen wissen, wo er ist. Ich erwarte volle Kooperation.“

Ylaria nickte. „Natürlich, Sire.“

„Shorel'aran und erholt euch gut.“ Tyballin verliess die Kammer ebenfalls zügig, während Verian sich zu ihr auf das Bett setzte.

Ylaria schluckte leer, dann atmete sie tief durch. „Verzeih... wirklich... verzeih mir, dass ich dir nicht geglaubt habe. Warum hast du das mit Ley... ich meine dem Spion nicht vorher gesagt? Ich habe wirklich gedacht, dass du...“ Verian legte eine Hand auf ihre.

„Mir... ist es auch erst jetzt eingefallen... gerade“, sagte Ylaria leise. Sie kämpfte immer noch gegen die Übelkeit.

Mit einem leichten Knall flog etwas auf den Boden und zerbrach scheppernd. „Leireth, hör auf. Was machst du da noch? Das sind meine Sachen“, protestierte Ylaria schwach.

„Befehle befolgen“, gab Leireth zur Antwort.

„Das hat sich doch erledigt. Hast du nicht zugehört? Ich nehme kein Pulver.“

Leireth richtete sich auf und blickte sie an. „Man kann nie sicher sein.“

Verian liess Ylarias Hand los und stand auf, trat zu Leireth. „Lass ihre Sachen in Ruhe“, sagte er ruhig.

„Aber Verian, wir müssen sicher sein.“

„Wir müssen gar nichts... Ich habe dir gestern gesagt, dass ich das mit dir später bespreche, und dass ich nicht glaube, dass sie Blutdisteln nimmt. Und trotzdem bist du zu Feuerblüte gerannt?“

„Wovon sprichst du?“, sagte Leireth.

„Lüg' mich nicht an. Ich habe dir gestern von Brionnas Verdacht erzählt. Nur Brionna, Hammerschmied und ich wussten davon. Brionna hat mir versprochen, es nicht zu erzählen, und Connell würde nichts tun, was gegen Brionnas Ansichten verstiesse.“

Leireth legte eine Hand auf Verians Oberarm und trat näher zu ihm. „Verzeih, Liebster. Ich dachte, es wäre... Du hast nicht gesagt, dass es ein Geheimnis ist. Ich bin zu Feuerblüte gegangen, weil ich ihr Hilfe anbieten wollte, Ylarias Händler für das Pulver zu finden.“

„Ich habe keinen Händler“, begehrte Ylaria auf.

„Ja, natürlich.“ Leireth lächelte irgendwie falsch und gleichzeitig doch überzeugend in ihre Richtung und blickte dann wieder zu Verian hoch. Bereits jetzt spürte Ylaria, wie Verians Widerstand schwand.

„Ich war selbst überrascht davon, du Dummerchen hättest mir das doch sagen sollen“, fuhr Leireth weiter fort. „Wenn ich es gewusst hätte, hätte ich es niemals gesagt. Das musst du mir glauben.“

„Das hätte dir doch klar sein müssen.“

„Ja... vielleicht. Auch wenn ich nicht so gut bin, Dinge zu erraten, die man mir nicht sagt.“

„Aber...“ Leireth legte Verian einen Finger auf die Lippen.

„Pscht... Es tut mir leid. Verzeihst du mir noch einmal?“

Ylaria zog eine Augenbraue hoch. Entschuldigte sie sich gerade bei Verian? Sie wollte protestieren, doch sie sah, wie Verian Leireths Hand in die seine nahm, und über die Handfläche streichelte. Er kaute auf der Lippe herum, sein Blick lag auf ihr.

Ylaria legte sich seufzend zurück auf das Bett. „Ist ja jetzt egal. Bitte geh, ich muss mit Verian was besprechen, Leireth“, unterband sie mögliches weiteres Gesäusel Leireths, die ihr mit jedem Satz, den sie gesagt hatte, unsympathischer wurde. Was war bloss mit ihr los? Sie hatte Leireth früher doch geschätzt? Und Leireth hatte auch sie immer mit Respekt behandelt.

„Wie du willst“, kam die kühle Antwort. Ylaria blickte ihr nicht nach, als sie die Kammer verliess.

Verian setzte sich wieder neben sie. „Tut mir wirklich leid. Ich habe nicht gewusst, dass sie es gleich erzählt.“

„Ist nicht dein Fehler. Konntest du nicht wissen“, murmelte Ylaria. Sie war müde. Kaum eine Stunde war vergangen, seit sie aufgewacht war. Beim Aufwachen hatte sie sich auf den Tag gefreut, doch die Unruhe, die in der letzten Stunde von ihr Besitz genommen hatte, hinterliess ein dumpf pochendes Gefühl der Unsicherheit in ihrer Brust, welches sich zur Übelkeit in ihrem Bauch gesellte.

Verian hatte den Kopf gesenkt.

„Du bist nicht wütend auf sie“, sagte Ylaria, mehr als Feststellung denn als Frage. Verian hob den Kopf. Natürlich war er das nicht.

„Ich...“

„Scht... schon gut“, murmelte Ylaria und schloss die Augen. Sie wusste, sie sollte sich freuen für sein Glück. Die Vertrautheit zwischen den beiden, das Kosewort, welches Leireth benutzt hatte, reichten schon, um Ylaria in die fortgeschrittene Natur dieser Liebesbeziehung Einblick nehmen zu lassen. Sie wusste, sie sollte sich freuen, aber sie tat es nicht, und nicht nur, weil Leireth sie offensichtlich angeschwärzt hatte, ob absichtlich oder nicht. Sie fühlte sich leer. „Schon gut...“, murmelte sie erneut.



 XXXX​


----------



## Albra (16. Januar 2012)

gelesen und für gut befunden ^^


----------



## Melian (29. Januar 2012)

_Liebe Leser,

So leid es mir tut, aber ich werde mich vorerst hier einmal abmelden. Nicht, weil mir die Ideen fehlen, oder weil ich nicht wüsste, wie es weitergehen soll, im Gegenteil.
Aber ich muss meine Bachelorarbeit am 13. März abgeben und ich merke, dass ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. Ich bin noch nirgendwo und so langsam kriege ich leichte Panik. 
Ich kann mich derzeit nicht auf andere Projekte konzentrieren.
Ich möchte auch nicht,d ass ihr hier immer vorbeiguckt und hofft, dass was neues kommt, deswegen wollte ich das hier bekannt geben.
Ich wollte die Geschichte eigentlich vorher fertig bekommen, aber ich habe gemerkt, dass es dann eine Zwängerei würde und auch nicht so, wie ich es vorgehabt hatte. Es wäre schludrig geworden.

In diesem Sinne: Danke fürs eifrige Lesen bisher und ich hoffe, ihr findet den Anschluss wieder, wenn ich gegen Mitte März weiterschreibe.

Liebe Grüsse,
Rose_


----------



## Alux (30. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück für die Arbeit, die schaffst du schon

Ich denke wir werden das Warten überstehen können und freuen uns dann schon wenns wieder so weit ist.


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

kreative Geschichte


----------



## Melian (20. August 2012)

Gesellschaftsspiel(e)

Dairean lehnte sich auf der Parkbank etwas zurück, seine Arme links und rechts ausgestreckt. Er schloss die Augen und lächelte in die Sonne, die seine Haut angenehm wärmte. Er hatte den Duft des Weins noch immer in der Nase, von dem er sich zuvor bei Azurlicht ein Gläschen gegönnt hatte. Nur wenig. Er wollte einen klaren Kopf behalten. 
Es waren drei Tage vergangen seit seiner wenig befriedigenden ersten Stunde im Freien. Das hier war nun sein vierter Ausflug in die Freiheit, auch wenn sie keine war. Eloira hatte ihn seither jeden Tag eine Stunde raus gelassen. < Rauslassen.. Klingt, als wäre ich ein Hund>, dachte Dairean bei sich. Sie hatte sich jedes Mal als edle Gönnerin gegeben, die ihre Aufgabe aufs Spiel setzte, weil sie ihn rausliess. Dairean spielte das Spiel mit. Er zeigte sich dankbar, er flirtete mit ihr und machte ihr schöne Augen. Sie widerte ihn jeden Tag an. Er wusste, dass sie nichts dafür konnte, dass ihr dieses Spiel vermutlich genauso zuwider war wie ihm, aber es änderte nichts daran, dass er der schönen Blutritterin jeden Tag weniger abgewinnen konnte. 
Dairean hielt sich gerade noch rechtzeitig davon ab, laut zu seufzen, und zwang sich dazu, sein Lächeln aufrecht zu halten und hielt sein Gesicht weiterhin in die Sonne. Er wusste ungefähr, wo Meeran sass. Ein Busch rechts seitlich von der Bank, auf der Dairean sass. Meeran war auch so ein Stümper. Er hätte wissen sollen, dass er gegen die Sonne an schleichen musste, nicht mit der Sonne. Prompt war Dairean ein Schattenspiel aufgefallen, das sich weitergezogen hatte als der Busch selber.
Mit einer Handbewegung zog er seinen Rucksack näher zu sich heran und wühlte darin herum, nahm einen kleineren Beutel hervor und öffnete ihn, rieb sich ein bisschen des weissen Pulvers ins Zahnfleisch. Er konnte heute immerhin neuen Vorrat besorgen das war nicht selbstverständlich. Sobald das Pulver nach den endlos scheinenden zwei Tagen das erste Mal wieder in sein Blut rauschte, seinen Kopf in Beschlag nahm, setzte Dairean sich aufrechter hin. Er wollte kein bisschen dieses Gefühls verpassen, dass er nun zwei Tage entbehren musste. Sein Notvorrat war von minderwertiger Qualität gewesen und hatte nicht lange vorgehalten. Bei der Sonne, dieses Zeug schoss ihm durch die Adern, als wäre es glühende Lava!
Es raschelte im Busch hinter ihm. Dairean zog eine Augenbraue hoch. Hatte es denn nicht gereicht, dass er Meeran gestern einen Streich gespielt und sich so hingesetzt hatte, dass dieser in einer sehr unbequemen Haltung fast eine Stunde verharren musste? Hoffentlich hatte Hathorels Schosshündchen Muskelkater. Er machte es ihm viel zu einfach.
Erneut schaute Dairean in die Sonne. Er konnte nur vermuten, dass es für ihn an der Zeit gewesen wäre, zurückzukehren. Vielleicht wurde Meeran deswegen ungeduldig. Bisher war Dairean immer pünktlich in seinen „Käfig“ zurückgekehrt.
< Leyan würde zurückkehren >, dachte er bei sich. Ob er Recht hatte? Die Erinnerung an seinen Bruder war schwach, weit entfernt, trat dafür in einzelnen Sachverhalten umso deutlicher hervor. Leyan wäre zurückgekehrt. Leyan hätte auf jedem einzelnen Ausflug sein Gepäck erweitert, um schliesslich nicht mehr zurückzukehren und zu fliehen. Und er?
Dairean seufzte. Er hatte seine Zeit verspielt. Nicht mal neue Ausrüstung hatte er sich besorgt. Aber warum? Er wusste es nicht. 
Mit einem Male wurde der Beutel in seiner Hand etwas zu schwer. Verärgert schnürte er ihn zu und verstaute ihn im Rucksack. < Gut gemacht. Das einzige, was du schaffst, ist es, Blutdistel zu kaufen. Wirklich grossartig. Das hast du ja super gemacht. Und der Lösung deines Dilemmas bist du auch noch keinen Schritt näher. Dafür hast du dir einen Spass daraus gemacht, Meeran zu veralbern. >, beschimpfte er sich selbst. Fast meinte er, die Stimme seines Bruders tatsächlich auch zu vernehmen. Sein Dilemma.. Er wusste nicht, was er tun sollte. Er wollte aus dieser Stadt raus, das war sicher. Was hielt ihn davon ab?
Auf einmal wusste er die Antwort. Er hatte sie immer gewusst, aber er hatte sie nicht akzeptieren wollen. Sie.. Sie hielt ihn davon ab. Sie bewirkte, dass er hier nur rumsass. Sich statt eines Drachenfalkeneis oder Proviant und Ausrüstung Briefpapier, Feder und Tinte gekauft hatte, mit dem albernen Hintergedanken, ihr einen Brief zu schreiben.
Sie bewirkte, dass er jeden Tag zurückkehrte in seiner Zelle. Da war er ihr immerhin noch näher, als wenn er nach Quel'Thalas zurückgekehrt wäre.
Energisch schüttelte Dairean den Kopf, versuchte die Gedanken wegzutreiben. Es konnte nicht sein, dass... < Es ist aber so >, dachte er. Nein. Er dachte es nicht. Er stellte sich vor, was sein Bruder sagen würde. Oder überhaupt irgendwer. Er war ein Idiot. „Entscheide dich endlich“, murmelte er sich selber zu, ignorierend, dass Meeran ihn wohl hörte.
Der stümperhafte Spion war ihm nicht wichtig. Mit einem Male wusste er, was ihm wichtig war. Er hatte keine Zeit zu grübeln. Er hatte vier Tage vergeudet. Wer konnte wissen, was Hathorel mit ihm plante? Wie weit seine Geduld reichte? Dairean war sich bewusst,d ass Hathorel etwas ahnte. Nur nicht, was das wäre. 
Dairean stand auf, schulterte seine Siebensachen. Die Mittagssonne strahlte immer noch auf sein Gesicht. Mit einem Male fühlte er die Last, die Lethargie und Apathie der letzten Tage von sich abfallen. Beim Sonnenbrunnen! Sein Herz pochte aufgeregt, etwas schneller als zuvor. Durch seine Adern kreiste das Pulver, aber auch Adrenalin. Er wollte verschwinden hier. Er hatte Meeran satt, er hatte Eloira satt, er hatte Hathorel satt. Aber er musste sie noch einmal sehen, bevor er ging. Er musste sich sicher sein.
Er riskierte einen offenen Blick auf den Busch, hinter dem er Meeran vermutete. Dann grinste er. Es war schon lange her, dass er sich auf ein Katz- und Maus-Spiel mit einem anderen Spion eingelassen hatte. Die Zeit war reif, dass er seine Reflexe wieder ausprobierte.
Langsam setzte er sich in Bewegung, unterdrückte den Drang, einfach wegzurennen. Der Überraschungsmoment wäre seiner gewesen. Nach Zufall hätte es dann aber nicht mehr ausgesehen. 
So schlenderte er einige Minuten durch die Stadt, wohl wissend, dass er Meeran die Aufgabe nicht gerade einfacher machte. Geschöpfe der Horde und der Allianz säumten die Strassen. Nach einer endlos wirkenden Viertelstunde sah er seine Chance kommen und schlüpfte in eine Seitengasse, die er nur zu gut kannte. Denn sie führte an einer längeren Mauer entlang, die man erklimmen konnte, wenn man wusste wo. Und Dairean wusste wo.

Als Meeran schliesslich in das Seitengässchen einbog, und niemanden mehr fand, begann er fürchterlich zu fluchen. Dairean, der auf dem Dach sass, grinste nur. Die Sonne schien ihm ins Gesicht. Er fühlte sich gut. Eine Ahnung, wie er zu ihr gelangen würde, hatte er auch schon. Aber zuerst musste er einen Brief verfassen. Und sich eine Verkleidung besorgen.

XXXX 	​


----------



## Melian (20. August 2012)

"Jetzt komm schon Himmelswispern. Erzähl doch was. Ich verrate auch niemandem was“, nervte ihn der andere Elf nun zum fünften Mal in zwei Stunden, seit sie hier schon Wache standen. Verian seufzte. 
„Ich darf und will nichts erzählen, Elorn. Das habe ich dir doch schon gesagt“, erwiderte er in einem genervten Tonfall. Den schien Elorn nicht zu bemerken, oder nicht bemerken zu wollen. „Die Expedition war eine geheime Sache. Du dürfest nicht mal wissen, dass es eine gab.“
„Ach komm schon. Das wiess jeder. Bitte! Erzähl doch. Nur ein bisschen. Warum muss Silbersang das Bett hüten? Normalerweise habt ihr doch immer zusammen Wache“, drängte der Elf weiter auf Verian ein. Er schien wirklich neugierig zu sein. Verian seufzte erneut und gab keine Antwort, liess seinen Blick stattdessen über die Strasse schweifen.
Er stand ausnahmsweise Wache vor dem Haupteingang, nicht vor dem Gasthaus wie so oft zuvor. Durch ihre Expedition und Ylarias Verletzung waren sämtliche Wachpläne durcheinander geraten. Er wusste nicht einmal, ob er nun Ersatz für Elorns üblichen Wachpartner war, oder ob Elorn der Ersatz für Ylaria war. Es war ein einziges Chaos, das Verian gar nicht überblicken wollte. Sein Kopf war schon voll genug von den Ereignissen der vergangenen Tage. 
Er wünschte sich, Elorn würde endlich still sein. Würde wissen, wann es angebracht war zu schweigen. Ylaria wusste das. Sie wusste es immer. Sie liess ihn in Ruhe, wenn er Ruhe brauchte. Aber Elorn schaffte das nicht. Seit zwei Stunden quatschte er immer wieder auf Verian ein. Wenn er ihn nicht gerade ausquetschen wollte, erzählte er ihm irgendetwas der letzten Woche, das Verian verpasst hatte. 
An der Strassenecke zur Allianzbank hatte ein Karren mit einem gebrochenen Rad zu kämpfen. Der Besitzer, ein Mensch, stritt sich mit seiner Bediensteten, wie es schien, und schrie sie an. Das kleine Geschöpf hantierte derweil an dem Rad herum, und keifte genauso wütend zurück. Er konnte das Wort „Ingenieur“ vernehmen, was ihn verwunderte. Seit wann kannten sich Ingenieure mit Holzrädern aus?
„.. nicht gehört, Verian?“, drang erneut Elorns Stimme in sein Bewusstsein. 
„Hm?“
„Ich hab gefragt, ob du schon vom Zusammentreffen der Allianz- und Hordevorsteher gehört hast“, sagte Elorn. „Die treffen sich unter der Führung des Kreuzzugs und wollen weitere Sachen besprechen. Ich setze zwei Goldstücke darauf, dass Thrall irgendeinen Unfug macht!“
Verian seufzte zum wiederholten Male. „Erzähl mir davon“, sagte er. Er hoffte, dass Elorn dann so begeistert von dieser Sache sprechen würde, dass sich Verian eine aktive Beteiligung am Gespräch sparen konnte. Erneut blickte er über die Strasse. Zu seiner linken unterhielt sich ein männlicher Draenei in Plattenrüstung mit einer weiblichen Draenei in heller Gewandung. Verian vernahm nur Fetzen der Draenei-Sprache, die ihn immer wieder faszinierte. Sie war rau, mit vielen rollenden Konsonanten, aber auf eine Weise doch irgendwie melodiös. Die Draenei an und für sich waren ihm immer noch zutiefst suspekt, aber ihre Sprache faszinierte ihn.
Elorn plapperte munter weiter, wie Verian gehofft hatte. Lieber liess er ihn plappern, als ihn aufzufordern, still zu sein. Elorn schien nicht zu wissen, wie man schwieg. Da war er nicht der einzige. Auch Leireth schien in letzter Zeit ständig zu reden. Redede sie nicht darüber, wie schändlich Ylarias Verhalten war, sprach sie von der Zukunft und ihren Plänen. Sie wollte unbedingt nach Sturmwind zurück. Verian lächelte schief, als er an ihre Pläne dachte. Er gehörte wie selbstverständlich dazu. 
Neben den beiden Draenei tauchte ein Händler auf, der seine Waren anpries. Sie lagen in einem kleinen Karren, den er vor sich her schob. Es mussten wohl Alchemiezutaten sein, auch wenn Verian sich nicht darauf verstand. Aber „Krötenaugen“ klang schon ziemlich danach. Vielleicht war es auch einfach nur Scharlatanerei?
„.. nein, wir wollen nichts kaufen, verschwindet“, dröhnte da plötzlich Elorn erneut in seine Gedanken. Seine Stimme klang viel ernster als bei dem gedankenlosen Geplapper von vorhin. 
Vor Elorn stand ein Obsthändler. Zumindest dachte Verian das, als er den Korb mit Äpfeln und Sonnenfrüchten sah, die der Verkäufer hielt. Der Statur nach musste es ein Elf sein. Er war in einfachen Stoff gekleidet. Unter dem Hut mit einer breiten geflochtenen Krempe konnte er zumindest die Umrisse der spitzen Ohren erkennen, die sein Volk ausmachten.
Der Verkäufer verbeugte sich trotz seiner etwas schäbigen Aufmachung elegant vor Elorn und wandte sich Verian zu. „Und ihr, der Herr? Möchtet ihr vielleicht eine Frucht?“, sagte der Verkäufer. Die Stimme kam Verian allzu bekannt vor. Aber noch bevor er etwas sagen konnte, schob der Verkäufer den Hut etwas hoch, getarnt als Gruss. 
Verian erstarrte. Der Spion! Leyan – nein, Dairean – lächelte ihn höflich an, und hielt ihm einen Apfel hin. „Was..“ Die Szenerie war derart absurd, dass Verian nicht wusste, wo ihm der ohnehin schon schmerzende Kopf steht.
„Habt ihr nicht gehört? Wir wollen nichts kaufen“, sagte sein Wachkamerad in Daireans Richtung. 
„Und wenn ich euch einen Apfel schenken würde?“ Dairean blickte bei den Worten weiterhin Verian an und machte kaum merklich er eine kurze Kopfbewegung zur Seite. Die blaugrünen Augen des Elfen blickten Verian durchdringend an. 
„Hm, das wäre allerdings etwas anderes“, brabbelte Elorn weiter. Verian wusste, eigentlich hätte er sofort Alarm schlagen sollen, den Spion verhaften. Etwas in dessen Blick hielt ihn davon ab. Fast schien es, als blickte Leyan-Dairean ihn bittend an. Bittend? 
„Ich bin eigentlich nicht hungrig“, sagte Verian. Seine Stimme kam ihm eigenartig krächzend vor. Beim Licht! Zurzeit ging alles schief. Was tat er da?
„Ich habe wirklich sehr gute Sonnenfrüchte“, erwiderte Dairean und drückte Elorn einen Apfel in die Hand, blickte Verian weiterhin an. „Direkt importiert aus Quel'Thalas“.
„Nehmt, er verteilt die gratis. Sind echt gut!“, rief einer seiner Wachkollegen, der vor dem Gasthaus Wache stand. 
„So, tut ihr das?“, fragte Verian skeptisch und fügte ein „Warum?“ hinzu. Er wollte Dairean fragen, warum er sich so in Gefahr begab. Warum er hier auftauchte. Elorn biss in seinen Apfel und schmatzte unappetitlich.
„Warum? Man soll tapfere Elfen auch mal belohnen, wenn sie sich in Lebensgefahr geben“, gab Dairean kryptisch zur Antwort und nahm ein ein Stofftuch gewickelte Handvoll Sonnenfrüchte hervor, drückte sie Verian in die Hand.
„Es wäre mir eine Freude, wenn ihr die Früchte geniesst und verteilt. Zuunterst im Beutel befindet sich auch eine Grusskarte des Obsthändlers aus dem Händlerviertel. Er wünscht euch allen beste Grüsse.“
Verian nickte langsam mit dem Kopf, verengte die Augen. „Danke“, sagte er knapp, förmlich, wie es die Höflichkeit gebot.
Dairean verbeugte sich und drehte sich zum Gehen. „Beachte die Karte, Himmelswispern“, sagte er, für Elorn kaum hörbar über die Schulter hinweg, schob sich den Hut tiefer ins Gesicht und spazierte mit einer Ruhe, die Verian aggressiv machte, weiter die Strasse entlang.

XXXX​


----------



## Melian (20. August 2012)

Natürlich war es wieder Leireth, die sie abholen kam. Ylaria seufzte, als sie das energische Klopfen vernahm. Nur Leireth polterte so gegen ihre Tür, um sie dann ohne auf Antwort zu warten ganz selbstverständlich ebenso energisch aufstiess. Mit verschränkten Armen kam sie im Türrahmen zu stehen und musterte Ylaria mit kaum versteckter Abscheu. Ihre Lippen, die sich zu einem höflichen, aber falschen Lächeln verzogen hatten, konnten darüber nicht hinwegtäuschen. 
„Guten Tag, Ylaria. Bist du bereit für deinen.. Ausgang?“, sprach Leireth und behielt ihr Lächeln aufrecht. 
„Gleich.. Nur noch meine Hose“, murmelte Ylaria. Sie sass noch halb angezogen auf dem Bett. Es war nicht das erste Mal, dass Leireth sie halbnackt angetroffen hatte, einfach weil sie es als nicht nötig erachtete, nach dem Klopfen mit dem Eintreten zu warten. Ylaria hatte es aufgegeben, sie darum zu bitten. Leireth sah in ihr wohl eine Art Gefangene in einer Zelle. Bei Gefangenen musste man nicht auf eine Antwort warten. Bei Gefangenen trat man einfach in die Zelle. 
Ylaria verzog ihr Gesicht zu einem schiefen Grinsen, als ihr dieser Gedanke kam. In gewisser Weise war sie eine Gefangene. Eine Wache war vor ihrer Tür postiert, Tag für Tag, stunde für Stunde. < Zu eurer Sicherheit >, gingen ihr Tyballins Worte durch den Kopf. < Zu meiner Sicherheit.. oder zu eurer? > , dachte sie zum wiederholten Mal. Zurzeit drohte ihr ja wohl am ehesten Gefahr von Leireth, wenn das so weiterging.
Die Hose lag immerhin schon neben ihr auf dem Bett. Ylaria griff danach, und schlüpfte hinein, versuchte gleichzeitig, Leireths Blick aus dem Weg zu gehen. Es schmerzte sie, Leireths unverhohlene Verachtung zu spüren. Mit Hass wäre sie klargekommen, aber nicht mit dieser Verachtung. Vor allem nicht dann, wenn sie sie nicht verdiente. Mit Leireth zu argumentieren hatte sich allerdings als ebenso unsinnig erwiesen wie die Bitte, dass sie vor der Tür kurz innehalten möge. Leireth lächelte alle ihre Argumente zuckersüss weg und nickte wie selbstverständlich. Die Verachtung in ihren Augen blieb weiter bestehen, Ylaria konnte noch so sehr beteuern, sie wäre keine Verräterin oder Blutelfensympathisantin. Mehr als einmal hatte sie darüber gerätselt, woher Leireths glühender Hass gegen die Blutelfen kam. Zu fragen hatte sie nicht gewagt. Vermutlich hätte sie sich umso verdächtiger gemacht dadurch.
„Du weisst schon, dass du grade deine Zeit vertrödelst? Mir ist's ja egal, aber du hast zwei Stunden, keine Minute mehr“, unterbrach Leireth ihre Gedankengänge. Ylaria nickte und zischte „Danke“, ehe sie schnell in ihre Schuhe schlüpfte und den hölzernen Stock in die eine Hand nahm. Sie benötigte ihn beim Gehen schon seit zwei Tagen nicht mehr, aber es kam ihr seltsam vor, ohne ihn in die Öffentlichkeit zu treten.
„Bin bereit“, sagte sie. Brionna hatte sie ermahnt, ihr geheiltes Bein nicht länger zu entlasten als nötig. Es musste stark werden. Dennoch stützte sie sich auf den Stock ab, als sie Leireth folgte, die wie immer anfangs viel zu schnell lief. Sie machte sich keine Illusionen – sobald sie den Stock ablegen würde, wüsste auch der allerletzte Bewohner oder Gast des Allianzquartiers in Dalaran, dass sie nicht wegen ihrer Verletzung jeden Tag in den Garten eskortiert wurde. Dann würden alle wissen, dass sie eine Gefangene war. „Zu meinem eigenen Schutz, ja ja“, murmelte sie leise, so dass Leireth sie nicht hören konnte. 

Wenig später waren sie im kleinen Garten angekommen, der nahe an der Mauer gebaut worden war, die das Allianzquartier umgab. Dort, wo der Garten angelegt worden war, grenzte die Mauer das Quartier nur noch vor der Luft ab. Im alten Dalaran wäre diese Mauer wohl nicht nötig gewesen, aber nun, da die Stadt so hoch über dem Kristallsangwald schwebte, umgab sie die ganze Stadt. Direkt an der Mauer standen einige Sonnenfruchtbüsche, deren Blätter an der Spitze braun verfärbt waren. Ylaria trat zu einem der Büsche, wie sie es oft getan hatte in den letzten Tagen, seit sie hierherkommen durfte. Jeden Tag entdeckte sie mehr Blätter, die diese Verfärbung trugen. „Was das wohl ist?“, wunderte sie sich. 
Leireth hatte sich nahe von ihr postiert, ungefähr einen Meter entfernt. „Die Kälte“, gab sie zur Antwort, schaute Ylaria dabei aber nicht an. 
„Wirklich? Hm.. nun ja, das ist nachvollziehbar. Es ist viel kälter hier“, antwortete Ylaria. „Könnte es nicht auch eine Krankheit oder so sein?“
Leireth antwortet nichts, trat allerdings näher zum Busch und nahm eines der Blätter in die Hand, zerrieb es zwischen den Fingern. „Im Sommer geht es ihnen besser als im Winter. Ich glaube nicht, dass es eine Krankheit ist“, sagte sie. Für einmal schwang in ihrer Stimme keine Verachtung mit. Sie zuckte mit den Schultern.
„Du kennst dich gut damit aus“, stellte Ylaria fest.
„Ein bisschen.“ Leireth drehte sich wieder um und ging wieder zu ihrer vorherigen Position zurück. 
Ylaria seufzte und erhob sich aus der halb knienden Position, die sie eingenommen hatte, um die unteren Blätter zu begutachten. Ihre Knie knacksten unangenehm, als sie sich in Bewegung setzte, und eine Runde auf den mit Kies bestreuten Wegen drehte. Trotz des kalten Wetters hatte ein eifriger Gärtner Beete mit verschiedenen Gewächsen angelegt. Ylaria hatte bereits bei ihrem ersten Besuch ein Beet mit Friedensblumen, Silberblattsträuchern und Erdwurzelranken ausgemacht. Bei dem Gärtner musste es sich um einen Menschen gehandelt haben, waren es doch Kräuter, die in den menschlichen Gebieten sehr oft vorkamen und für allerlei Zwecke verwendet wurden. Weiter hinten im Garten befand sich ein Beet mit weiteren Nutzpflanzen, die allerdings eher in den nördlicheren Gebieten der östlichen Königreiche vorkamen. Ein weiteres Beet war mit Kräutern aus dem Süden bepflanzt worden, die allerdings längst nicht mehr gediehen. Und dazwischen überall: Blumen. Verschiedenfarbige Rosensträucher, kleine Wilddornrosenranken, die sich um die zwei Bäumen rankten, Blumen mit blau-violetten Blütenkelchen und kleine, runde, rote Blüten, die direkt über dem Boden hingen, und die Ylaria nicht kannte. So viele Blumen, denen sie noch nie begegnet war, aber auch viele, die sie aus Quel'thalas kannte.
Es war nicht das erste Mal, dass Ylaria die Schönheit dieses Gartens bewunderte. Sie strich zwischen den Beeten umher, den Stock hatte sie längst auf eine der steinernen Sitzbänke gelegt. Ihr Bein tat nicht mehr weh, und hier sah sie niemand ausser Leireth, deren Kommentare ihr gerade egal waren. Nur manchmal dachte sie, ihren starren Blick auf sich zu spüren, aber auch das kümmerte sie gerade nicht. Tief sog sie die frische Luft in sich ein, die so kurz nach dem Mittag nicht mehr beissend kühl war. 

Allzu lange machte ihr Bein die ungewohnte Bewegung nicht mit. Lange bevor Ylarias Bewegungsdrang gesättigt war, musste sie sich auf eine der Steinbänke setzen. Sie hatte das bohrende Gefühl, dass die wenige Bewegung, die sie hatte, dafür mitverantwortlich war, dass sie ihr Bein noch keine längere Zeit belasten konnte. 
Es vergingen nur wenige Momente, ehe Leireth neben ihr stand. Von ihrem Beobachtungsposten hatte sie keinen guten Blick auf die Bank gehabt, die Ylaria sich ausgesucht hatte. Ylaria hatte sie natürlich mit Absicht ausgesucht, aber gleichzeitig war sie sich bewusst, dass Leireth ihr sofort folgen würde.
„Schon fertig mit deinem Spaziergang?“, fragte Leireth. Ylaria wusste nicht, wie sie es tat, aber sie schaffte es, dass das Wort „Spaziergang“ wie etwas sehr Schlimmes klang. 
„Ja, mein Bein tut weh“, erwiderte sie nur und ging auf die Provokation nicht ein. 
„Du solltest es mehr bewegen“, grinste Leireth. „Oh, ich vergass, du darfst ja nicht raus“, setzte sie mit geheuchelter Anteilnahme nach. 
Ylaria seufzte. „Weisst du, je öfters du es wiederholst, desto abgegriffener wird es. Und treffen kannst du mich damit schon gar nicht mehr.“
„Ich würde dich doch niemals damit treffen, woll-“
Ylaria schnitt ihr das Wort ab. „Drachenfalkenpisse. Erzähl keinen Unsinn. Warum meldest du dich eigentlich ständig für diesen Bewachungsdienst, wenn du mich doch so sehr verabscheust? Und glaub' ja nicht, ich sehe nicht hinter dein falsches Lächeln“, sprudelte es aus Ylaria heraus. Bisher hatte sie sich jeden Tag der vergangenen Woche zurückgehalten, in der Leireth sie in ihren „Freigang“ eskortiert hatte. 
Das Lächeln verlor sich von Leireths Lippen. „Ich wurde zugeteilt“, gab sie verärgert zur Antwort.
„Das ist nicht wahr. Brionna hat mir gesagt, dass sie mich gerne weiterhin begleitet hätte. Und auch Verian sagte, dass du dich freiwillig gemeldet hast. Natürlich dachte er, du willst dich mit mir vertragen. Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber es scheint nicht so.“
Leireth drehte den Kopf und stützte sich etwas auf ihren Magierkampfstab, den sie mit sich trug. Unnötigerweise, wie Ylaria fand. Sie würde ja kaum abhauen können, mit ihrem noch nicht belastbaren Bein und den Nachwirkungen des Blutdistelpulvers, die ihr zu schaffen machten. „Ich traue niemandem zu, dich gut zu bewachen.“
„Leireth“, seufzte Ylaria. „Ich bin doch keine.. Schwerverbrecherin.“
„Ach.. Nicht? Erzmagister Tyballin sieht das anders.“
„Er denkt nur, ich wüsste, wo sich dieses dämliche Artefakt befindet“, erklärte Ylaria nicht zum ersten Mal. 
„Was du ja auch tust“, antwortete Leireth giftig. Sie hatte mittlerweile jegliche geheuchelte Freundlichkeit aufgegeben.
„Natürlich“, Ylaria rollte mit den Augen. „Und sobald ihr mich nicht mehr beobachtet, springe ich auf den erstbesten Windreiter, hole es aus dem Versteck – das ihr übrigens bereits gründlich durchsucht habt, nehme ich an – und laufe dann über zu den Sin'dorei, zu denen ich urplötzlich aufgrund einer einzigen Begegnung eine grosse Sympathie hege, obwohl ich dem Silberbund und den Quel'dorei seit dem Fall Quel'thalas loyal diene. Das klingt sehr logisch, natürlich.“
Leireth schnaubte nur.
„Du glaubst das wirklich?“, seufzte Ylaria. Bei Leireth waren wohl Hopfen und Malz verloren.
„Wer weiss, wie lange du schon hinter den Kulissen für die verdorbenen Elfen gearbeitet hast“, sprach sie langsam und wandte ihren Blick wieder Ylaria zu. „Nur wegen dir ist unsere ganze Mission doch gescheitert!“
Ylaria starrte sie an. Sie hatte schon einige Anschuldigungen von Leireths Lippen gehört, aber diese noch niemals. Sie war so absurd, dass sie direkt aus einem der intrigenhaften Theaterkomödien hätte stammen können, die man früher am Hofe des Königs in Silbermond so gerne aufgeführt hatte.
„Du.. spinnst doch wohl. Erkläre mir mal, wie ich bitteschön einen Frostwyrm auf mein Kommando hätte aufwecken können, ja?“ Ylaria tippte sich an die Stirn.
„Du hast dir die Kommandos der Wyrmjäger der Festung Wintergarde besorgt und uns dann zielsicher in die Lockroute der Wyrmjäger gelockt!“, keifte Leireth.
Ylaria wusste nicht, ob sie lachen oder weinen sollte. „Ach ja.. Weil ich ja auch die Anführerin unserer Gruppe war“, gab sie schwach zurück. Langsam wurde sie richtig wütend auf Leireth. Bisher hatte sie meistens so getan, als bewirkten Leireths Bemerkungen und giftige Worte bei ihr nichts, aber sie hatte es allmählich satt. 
„Du hast sicher Feuerblüte bestochen!“, fuhr Leireth fort. Ylaria fragte sich, ob ihr überhaupt bewusst war, wie sehr sie sich in ihren eigenen Beschwörungstheorien verwickelte. Und sie fragte sich zum zweiten Mal an diesem Tag, warum Leireth einen solchen Hass verspürte, dass sie irrational wurde.
Noch bevor sie eine Antwort geben konnte, legte sich eine Hand auf ihre Schulter, übte sanften Druck aus. „Streitet ihr schon wieder?“, sagte Verian und lächelte die beiden an. Leireth entfuhr nur ein „Hrmpf“, dann versuchte sie sofort, Verian anzulächeln. Es sah irgendwie missglückt aus, stellte Ylaria nicht ohne eine gewisse Genugtuung fest.
„Wir streiten nicht, wir unterhalten uns nur“, sagte Ylaria und lächelte ihren besten Freund an, der sich mittlerweile Leireth genähert hatte, und eine Hand auf ihren Rücken legte. 
„Warum setzt du dich nicht zu Elorn in die Taverne und trinkst ein Glas Wein? Ich kann das hier für dich übernehmen, du hattest doch noch Nachtschicht. Du bist bestimmt müde“, sagte er und strich mit der Hand mehrmals auf und ab, liebkoste auch ihren Nacken. 
„Ich muss sie aber bewachen“, gab Leireth zurück. „Ach komm, du weisst, dass du mir vertrauen kannst. Ich würde zudem gerne ein wenig mit ihr plaudern, das ist nicht verboten, das weisst du.“ Leireths Lippen verzogen sich zu zwei dünnen Strichen. „Komm, ich massiere dich auch nachher, wenn wir beide heute Abend zusammen sind“, sprach Verian lockend weiter. Ylaria fand, dass er mit seiner Stimme und seinem Körper ebenso überzeugend wirken konnte, wie Leireth, wenn er es denn wollte. Nur machte er weniger oft davon Gebrauch. 
„Aber du darfst sie nicht aus den Augen lassen“, versuchte Leireth sich noch zu wehren und blickte Verian versucht streng an. „Natürlich nicht. Ich will sie doch auch beschützen, genau wie du, meine Liebe.“
„Wie.. natürlich will ich sie beschützen.. Wir wollen doch nicht, dass ihr etwas Böses geschieht.“ Bei den letzten Worten wandte sie ihren Blick zu Ylaria. 
< Du Lügnerin. Du bist doch schon dabei zu überlegen, wie du mich am schmerzhaftesten töten kannst, und dabei gleichzeitig möglich lange dein Vergnügen daran findest>, ging es Ylaria durch den Kopf. Sie blickte zur Seite.
„Also gut. Aber bleib nicht zu lange bei ihr. Ich habe noch etwas vor mit dir“, säuselte Leireth und stolzierte hüftschwingend davon. 
Verian wandte sich zu Ylaria. Sein ehrliches, freundliches Lächeln war eine Wohltat. „Guten Abend übrigens“, sagte er und trat zu ihr, reichte ihr eine Hand. „Darf ich die Dame zu ihrem Gemach begleiten?“
„Wenn du hier eine Dame siehst.. Dann gerne.“ Ylaria schmunzelte, ergriff seine Hand und liess sich hochziehen. „danke, dass du mich vor ihr gerettet hast“, sagte sie gleich darauf und seufzte. „Ich weiss echt nicht, wie sie das schafft, dich anzulächeln und gleichzeitig mich mit Blicken zu ermorden.“
Verian schmunzelte. „Ach, du übertreibst. So schlimm kann es doch nicht sein.“
„Verian.. Ich.. sage lieber nichts genaues, aber.. doch. Ich weiss echt nicht, warum sie sich freiwillig meldet, mich zu eskortieren.“
Verian antwortete nichts, führte sie aus dem Garten heraus und durch die Gänge des Allianzquartiers, bis sie schliesslich vor ihrer Kammer im Gang der Silberbundler standen. Verian hielt ihr die Tür auf. 
Ylaria setzte sich auf ihr Bett, während Verian die Kammer abschloss. „Ich wäre gerne noch länger draussen geblieben“, seufzte sie und schlüpfte aus den Schuhen, massierte ihren rechten Unterschenkel. 
„Sie tut es, weil sie dir den Tag vermiesen will, schätze ich“, sagte Verian, während er sich einen Stuhl nahm, ihn nahe bei Ylarias Bett hinstellte und darauf Platz nahm. „Mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken darüber. Sie ist... manchmal etwas irrational.“
„Etwas ist gut“, gab Ylaria zurück. „Sie dachte, ich hätte Feuerblüte bestochen.“
„Ich habe es gehört“, sagte Verian ruhig. „Ich werde mit ihr sprechen heute Abend. Sie wird dann hoffentlich etwas netter zu ihr sein.“ 
„Danke“, murmelte Ylaria. Sie konnte sich kaum vorstellen, wie zerrissen sich Verian fühlen musste. Er liebte Leireth schon so lange, und nun, da sie ihm ihre Aufmerksamkeit schenkte, musste er sie plötzlich vor seiner langjährigen Freundin rechtfertigen. „Wie.. geht es sonst so mit ihr?“, fragte Ylaria. Eigentlich wollte sie es nicht wissen. Verian hatte nur wenig von der Beziehung zwischen ihm und Leireth erzählt, die sich seit der Rückkehr nach Dalaran immer mehr entwickelt hatte. Ylaria vermutete, dass dies mehr aus Rücksicht zu ihr geschah, denn aus dem Grunde, dass er nicht erzählen wollte. Sie war es ihm schuldig, zu fragen. 
„Ich weiss es zu schätzen, dass du fragst“, antwortete Verian. „Auch wenn du es eigentlich nicht wissen willst.“ Auf seinen Lippen lag ein leichtes Schmunzeln.
Ylaria zog sich stöhnend die Decke über den Kopf. „Bah.. warum kennst du mich so gut?“
Verian lachte schallend, ehe er an ihrer Decke zog, und ihren Kopf wieder zum Vorschein brachte. „Warum nur.. Das ist eine gute Frage“, schmunzelte er. „Nun, wenn du es wissen möchtest – es läuft sehr gut. Auch wenn sie ab und an über dich herzieht, ich habe es ihr verboten, dich in meiner Anwesenheit des Verrats zu bezichtigen. Und.. nun ja.. sie ist sehr anhänglich“, fuhr er ernster fort. „Aber wir müssen nicht über sie sprechen, wenn du nicht willst. Ich würde lieber gerne wissen, wie es dir geht.“
„Willst du das wirklich wissen?“, gab Ylaria zurück. „Wie es halt jemandem geht, der zu Unrecht verdächtigt wird, eingesperrt ist, mit Schmähungen konfrontiert wird, Nachwirkungen des Pulvers..“ Noch bevor sie ihren Satz beenden konnte, sprach Verian dazwischen.
„Nicht diese äusseren Umstände. Darüber hast du dich schon mehrmals beklagt. Ich möchte wissen, wie du dich fühlst. Ich meine.. wirklich fühlst. Wir beide wissen, dass du auf dieser Reise nicht nur eine Verletzung erlitten hast.“
„Wie meinst du das?“, fragte Ylaria.
Verian rutschte auf seinem Stuhl etwas hin und her. „Gesetzt den Fall, der .. Spion wäre kein Spion gewesen, sondern ein normaler Quel'dorei, was wäre dann wohl passiert?“
„Wir sind zu alt für das 'Was-wäre-wenn'-Spiel“, murmelte Ylaria. Warum fragte Verian sie das? Sie hatte sich diese Frage doch schon genügend oft gestellt. Eigentlich wollte sie sich nicht mehr daran erinnern, auch wenn sie damit nicht sehr erfolgreich war.
Verian seufzte und knetete seine Hände. Seine Finger waren etwas aufgedunsen, wie sie es oft nach einer langen Wachschicht waren. „Das sind wir wohl. Aber dennoch.. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich richtig liege, aber ich glaube, ich kenne' dich lang genug“, fuhr er fort. Er sprach langsamer als üblich, als müsse er die richtigen Worte finden. „Du wirkst traurig.“
„Ich wirke nicht nur traurig, ich bin traurig. Ich bin furchtbar genervt, aber das wärst du in diesen Umständen auch“, wiegelte Ylaria ab.
„Genervt, ja. Frustriert, ja. Beleidigt, ja. Aber traurig? Warum bist du traurig? In so einer Situation wäre ich nicht traurig. Ich würde protestieren, ich würde.. Versuchen, die anderen zu überzeugen. Aber du?“ Verian machte eine weit schweifende Geste mit der Hand. „Du bist sogar nett zu Leireth, obwohl die Ylaria, die ich kenne, solche Worte niemals zulassen würde“, sagte er etwas leiser. Seine Stimme klang besorgt.
Ylaria rieb sich die linke Schläfe, antwortete nichts.
„Also entweder.. muss ich annehmen, dass ein Teil der Beschuldigungen wirklich auf dich zutrifft und dass Tyballin dich zu Recht hier festh-“
„Was? Wie kannst du das glauben?“, fuhr Ylaria dazwischen.
„Scht.. lass mich ausreden. Also.. ich muss annehmen, dass Tyballin dich zu Recht hier festhält.. Oder, ich komme zum Schluss, dass dich etwas anderes mehr beschäftigt. Und mir fiele nichts anderes ein als.. Der Spion“, beendete er seinen Monolog. Dann lehnte er sich wieder zurück.
Ylaria blickte ihren besten Freund an. Verian redete gern, aber meistens waren seine Gesprächsthemen nicht derart tiefgründig. Klar konnte er gut über den Sonnenbrunnen und halb Azeroth philosophieren, aber er war niemals gut darin gewesen, Gefühle nachzuvollziehen oder gar zu besprechen. Eine Eigenschaft, die Ylaria bei vielen Männern bemerkt hatte. Und die wohl auch dazu geführt hatte, dass Verian gegenüber jegliche subtile Andeutung immun gewesen war, die zu äussern sich Ylaria getraut hatte. Als sie noch in ihn verliebt gewesen war, nicht in.. 
„Warum.. ist das so wichtig.. für dich?“, murmelte sie. Entsetzt spürte sie Tränen aufsteigen und blinzelte mehrmals. „Willst du dich darüber lustig machen?“ Sie tat ihm Unrecht mit diesem Vorwurf, das wusste sie. Aber in diesem Moment.. sie fühlte sich wie ein in die Ecke gedrängtes Bachtatzenweibchen, dass sich mit Zähnen und Krallen wehren musste. 
Verian blickte sie ruhig an. „Du weisst, dass ich das nie tun würde. Ich sorge mich nur um dich. Warum frisst du es in dich hinein?“
Ylaria spürte die erste Träne ihre Wange herabrollen und drückte ein „Mist, verfluchter“, hervor. Sobald sie die Träne weggewischt hatte, sprudelten weitere aus ihr hervor. Sie schloss die Augen und barg das Gesicht in den Händen, kam sich erbärmlich vor. Es war so klischeehaft, wie sie hier als Gefangene sass, und dann fing sie auch noch an zu weinen. 
Ein Arm legte sich um sie, und eine Hand griff nach der ihren, zog sie sanft von ihrem Gesicht weg. „Ich wollt' dich nicht zum weinen bringen“, sagte Verian sachte. „Aber ich kann dich nicht unglücklich sehen. Du bist sonst immer so fröhlich gewesen.“
„Ich kann nichts.. machen, Verian. Was soll ich denn tun? Ich versuch ihn ja, zu vergessen, aber.. das braucht halt seine Zeit.“ Ihre stimme zitterte, aber sie versuchte so klar zu sprechen wie möglich. „Bei der Sonne.. Ich will nicht weinen. Warum weine ich?“
„Weil du verletzt bist. Nicht nur am Bein. Glaube ich. Auch.. innen drin?“
„So ein Drachenfalkenmist“, murmelte Ylaria, während sie vergeblich versuchte, einige Tränen mehr aufzuwischen.
„Ich war mir so sicher.. In allem, Verian. In meiner Loyalität. Ich habe die Blutelfen verachtet, aber.. wie kommt es.. Nur weil er sich als Hochelf ausgegeben hat, konnte ich mich in ihn verlieben? Wie soll das den.. ich hätte es doch spüren müssen. Sie sind doch soviel anders als wir, sagen alle. Aber er war.. Er war nicht anders.“ sie zog die Nase hoch, sprach dann schnell weiter, ohne Verian anzublicken. Jedes ihrer Worte wäre allein schon Verrat, zusammengenommen könnten sie ihr den Tod bringen. Dennoch musste sie ihre Gedanken loswerden, die in ihr gärten. 
„Sag es mir.. War er anders? Ich konnte nichts erkennen. Oder bin ich wirklich eine Verräterin? Die unbewusst sowieso eine Sin'dorei sein will? Konnte ich mich nur deswegen zu ihm hingezogen fühlen?“
Verian strich ihr beruhigend über den Rücken, so wie er es im Garten bei Leireth getan hatte. „Nein. Er wirkte nicht anders. Ich habe es auch nicht geglaubt. Und .. auch Imara nicht. Wenn sie es nicht merkt, wie hättest es du merken können“, versuchte er sie zu beruhigen. „Bedenke, er war ein Spion. Spione müssen sich gut anpassen können.“
„Ich weiss, aber.. ach.. ich hätte es merken müssen.“
„Ylaria, wie hättest du es merken sollen?“, wiederholte Verian. „Wichtiger ist doch die Frage.. Was willst du jetzt tun?“
Ylaria schniefte, dann blickte sie ihn an. „Wie.. was meinst du?“
Verian zuckte mit den Achseln. „Ich mein.. Du kannst ja nicht immer.. hier sitzen und ihm nachtrauern.“
„Ich trauere ihm nicht nach!“, sprach sie energisch.
„Nein. Du trauerst ihm nicht nach. Du trauerst nicht um ihn“, entgegnete Verian kryptisch.
„Wie meinst du das?“, schniefte Ylaria.
Verian seufzte, strich mit der Hand auf und ab, antwortete mehrere Atemzüge lang nicht. Ylaria blickte ihn an, während sie versuchte, ihre Augen zu trocknen. 
„Ich.. Also.. ich weiss nicht, wie ich anfangen soll. Ich stelle dir eine Frage, und du .. bitte beantworte sie so genau wie möglich. Versuch nicht darüber nachzudenken, was irgendjemand hören wollen würde da drauf, sondern antworte, was du antworten willst“, sagte er dann und umschloss mit der freien Hand eine von Ylarias Händen.
„Ist.. aber..was?“
Verian fuhr fort: „Gesetzt den Fall, ich würde dir erzählen, dass er... Ich meine, wenn ich wissen würde, dass er dich sehen wollen täte, würdest du ihn wiedersehen wollen? Oder kommt das für dich nicht in Frage?“
Ylaria blickte ihn ungläubig an. „Was ist das denn für eine Frage? Gesetzt den Fall? 'wissen würde', 'wollen täte'? Was jetzt, weisst du oder weisst du nicht?“
Verian seufzte abermals und räusperte sich. „Also gut. Er hat sich mit mir in Kontakt gesetzt.“
„Er hat.. was? Was hat er gesagt? Sprich!“
„Er hat nichts gesagt, Ylaria. Er hat mir Papier mit ein paar Zeilen für dich gegeben. Heute, während der Vormittagswache.“
Ylaria richtete sich etwas mehr auf, während Verian sprach.
„Ich hab mir den Zettel nicht angeguckt. Ich habe mir aber ehrlich überlegt, was ich tun sollte. Ich hätte es melden sollen. Dass er versucht, dich zu erreichen. Aber ich konnte nicht. Nicht nur, weil das ein schiefes Licht auf dich werfen würd', nein, ich wollte dich zuerst fragen.“
„Bitte, gib mir den Brief“, bat Ylaria.
„Willst du ihn wirklich? Bist du sicher, dass das gut ist? Ich mein.. Du hast gerade geweint, weil du dich in ihn verliebt hattest?“
„Ich.. ja, ach.. bei Antonidas meterlangem Bart!“, fluchte Ylaria leise. „Ich.. dachte, er will mich.. er hätte mich nur benutzt.. Als Mittel zum Zweck, aber.. Was, wenn das wieder eine solche Finte ist, Verian?“
„Das könnte sein“, erwiderte er ruhig. „Das habe ich mir auch überlegt. Was wiederum die Frage aufgeworfen hat, warum er das tun sollte. Du bist ihm doch hier nicht mehr von nutzen. Es sei denn du weisst etwas, was ich nicht weiss?“ Verian blickte sie prüfend an.
„N.. nein, ich weiss nichts“, sagte Ylaria leise. 
„Ich schätze, er ist entweder.. sehr töricht, oder sehr berechnend. Er hat sich mir kurz vor Mittag genähert, als ich Wache gestanden bin. Ich hätte ihn sofort töten oder festnehmen können. Er stand keinen Meter von mir entfernt und gab sich klar zu erkennen. Er wusste, was er tat. Ich frag' mich nur, zu welchem Zweck. Oder..“, er blickte Ylaria an, „er hatte keinen Zweck. Dann wäre er töricht. Oder.. verliebt.“
In Ylarias Kopf pochte dumpfer Schmerz. Noch immer waren ihre Augen feucht von den Tränen, die sie vergossen hatte. 
„Ich weiss wirklich nicht.. Du bist mir sehr wichtig, Ylaria. Aber ich komme zu keiner klaren Entscheidung, was ich tun sollte. Ich weiss, was ich tun müsste, aber ich weiss nicht, ob ich das kann. Nicht, wenn ich damit riskiere, dass du noch trauriger sein wirst, als bisher. Vermutlich werde ich das bis zu meinem Lebensende bereuen, aber ich hätte s dir nicht verschweigen können.“ Verian liess Ylarias Hand los und ballte sie kurz zur Faust. „Vermutlich hat dieser verfluchte Spion das auch ganz genau gewusst, in welches Dilemma er mich da steckt“, brummelte er. Empörung schlich sich neben der Sorge in seine Stimme.
„Ach.. Verian.. Bitte, mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, ich.. Ich bin dir sehr dankbar, dass du es mir erzählt hast“, sagte Ylaria leise. Mittlerweile hatte sie ihre Stimme wieder im Griff.
„Wirklich? Und.. was möchtest du nun tun? Soll ich .. Oder was soll ich für dich tun?“
„Ich.. bitte gib mir den Brief. Ich möchte ihn zuerst lesen, bevor ich eine Entscheidung treffe. Du weisst nicht, was darin steht?“
„Ich schnüffle nicht in anderer Leute Post“, brummelte Verian, und griff in die lederverstärkte SSilberbundweste die er trug. „Ausserdem... Je weniger ich weiss, desto eher bringe ich mich selbst in Bedrängnis, sollte das hier böse enden.“
Ylaria schmunzelte. „Du bist sehr klug, habe ich dir das schon einmal gesagt?“
„Ich bin nicht klug. Ich riskiere hier meine Laufbahn und meinen Kragen!“, rief er in halb gespielter Empörung, ehe er das besagte zusammengefaltete Stück Papier aus seiner Uniform hervorzog und es ihr reichte. Als Ylaria danach griff, und es nehmen wollte, hielt er es noch kurz fest, beugte sich etwas vor und blickte ihr direkt in die Augen.
„Ylaria, ich bitte dich, lass nicht zu, dass er dich erneut benutzt. Sag mir bitte, sobald du denkst, dass er dich irgendwie benutzen will.“
„Ist gut“, versprach Ylaria. „Danke, Verian.“
Verian nickte, erhob sich vom Bett. „ich weiss, es ist dämlich das zu sagen, aber ich mach's trotzdem.. Wenn man verliebt ist, sieht man manchmal nicht alles, was man sehen sollte. Ich kenn'... ich kenn' das zu gut. Aber... Bitte. Versuchs trotzdem“, brummte er. Bevor Ylaria etwas antworten konnte, drehte er sich mit einem genuschelten „Bis später“ um, schloss die Tür auf, und verliess Ylarias Kammer. 
Ylaria legte sich hin, atmete tief durch. Dann faltete sie die Nachricht auseinander. 

XXXX

_OOC: Vielen, vielen Dank für die Geduld, falls ihr die bis hierhin hattet. _​


----------



## Alux (20. August 2012)

Ich sag nur die Wartezeit hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Silmyiél (20. August 2012)

Definitv!


----------



## Acid_1 (21. August 2012)

Durch das neuen Kapitel bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen, die letzten zuende zu lesen. 

Was ich lese, ist wie immer großartig, kann ich mich den anderen nur anschleißen.


Die Liebe ist schon eine schwierige Sache. 

Aber Leitreth... hmm... wie kann einen der Hass dermaßen zerfressen? Sie ist nicht irrational, sie ist besessen.

Freu' mich auf die nächsten Kapitel.


----------



## Cheleste (22. Januar 2013)

Werte Melian,

ich habe deine Geschichte erst gestern hier gefunden und verschlungen. Die Geschichte ist wirklich wunderschön....aber leider...offen. Ich will dich natürlich nicht drängen und weiß, dass so ein Projekt viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt aber ich bitte dich, selbst wenn es dir überdrüssig geworden ist...lass uns Fans nicht mit dem offenen Ende allein. Selbst wenn es ein kurzes und knappes Ende wäre, ich würde mich sehr freuen noch das letzte Kapitel zu erfahren.

Mit großem Respekt und Dank an dich
Cheleste


----------



## Melian (9. Mai 2013)

[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]_Später Abend_[/font] [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]

Noch bevor Meeran realisierte, wer ihn gerade mit einem freundlichen &#8222;Anu belore dela'na" gegrüsst hatte, war der Elf auch bereits wieder an ihm vorbeigegangen und an die schwere, hölzerne Tür getreten. &#8222;Sonnenhoffnung!", zischte Meeran, der vor der Tür gewartet hatte. &#8222;Du bist ein Haufen Drachenfalkenscheisse!", entfuhr es dem unglücklichen Spion. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean schmunzelte. < Bin ich nicht &#8211; du bist einfach nur unbegabt>. Er liess die Hand wieder sinken, mit der er gerade hatte anklopfen wollen und drehte sich zu dem anderen Sin'dorei um. Meeran hatte die Hand an den Griff seines Kurzschwerts gelegt und funkelte ihn an. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wunderschönen guten Tag, Meeran. Verzeih mir die Scharade von heute Vormittag, hm? Ich hatte einige Dinge zu erledigen." [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Meeran schnaubte nur. Viel konnte er nicht sagen, ohne sich selbst eine Blösse zu geben. &#8222;Was willst du hier?", knurrte er schliesslich. &#8222;Hathorel ist beschäftigt."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Lässt er dich etwa hier stehen? Nun, das würde ich auch tun, wenn mein Spion sein Ziel auf so amateurhafte Art und Weise verliert", gab Dairean zurück. Seine Stimme klang feindseliger als er wollte. Meeran und er waren nie gute Freunde gewesen, und dass Hathorel ihn nun gegen ihn ausspielte, gefiel Dairean noch weniger. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Zwischen Meerans Augenbrauen erschienen zwei steile Falten des Zorns. &#8222;Du Dreckskerl", zischte er und der Griff um seine Waffe verstärkte sich. Dairean seufzte, wendete sich wieder der Tür zu und klopfte endlich an. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich würde sagen, einen entlaufenen Gefangenen lässt der ehrenwerte Magister nicht warten. Und wenn nicht &#8211; ich habe eine Audienz. Auch wenn Hathorel davon noch nichts weiss", gab Dairean auf die Beleidigung zurück. Noch ehe Meeran antworten konnte, ertönte Hathorels Stimme von innen.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich sagte doch, ich lasse euch rufen, wenn ich für euch Zeit habe, Silberpfeil. Macht es nicht noch schlimmer mit eurer Ungeduld."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean drückte die Klinke herunter und öffnete die Tür zu Magister Jorith Hathorels Arbeitszimmer, liess den vor Wut starrenden anderen Spion einfach stehen.[/font]




 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Meeran, was soll das bedeuten?", erklang Hathorels gelangweilte Stimme, als die Tür hinter Dairean ins Schloss fiel. Er hatte es nicht für nötig gehalten, aufzublicken.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich weiss nicht, ihr müsst ihn schon selbst fragen", gab Dairean zurück. Mit einem ruck löste der Magister seinen Blick von seinen Noitzen und starrte Dairean an. &#8222;Ihr?", entfuhr es ihm wenig geistreich. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Genau. Ich. Euer 'Gefangener'", sagte Dairean und trat direkt vor Hathorels Arbeitstisch. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Der Magister fasste sich rasch. &#8222;Welche Ehre. Was führt euch zu mir? Ich wusste nicht, dass wir eine Besprechung veranschlagt haben."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ihr meint, warum ich hier bin, obwohl ich doch eurem stümperhaften Leibwächter entronnen bin und ihr mich schon auf dem Weg nach Quel'thalas gesehen habt?"[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Der Magister zuckte nicht einmal mit den Augenbrauen, aber sein aufgesetztes Lächeln wurde etwas schmaler. Dairean stützte sich auf der vorderen Kante des Arbeitstisches auf und blickte seinem Auftraggeber, seinem Vertrauten aus den letzten Jahren, direkt in die Augen. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich hoffe, ihr betrachtet diese kleine Episode als das, was sie ist. Ein Zeichen davon, dass ich euren Methoden überlegen bin. Ich spiele euer Spiel nicht mehr mit, Magister Hathorel." Erneut hatte Dairean seine Stimme nicht ganz unter Kontrolle, die Worte klangen aufgewühlter, als er es beabsichtigte.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Mein... Spiel? Ich fürchte, das müsst ihr mir erläutern, Sonnenhoffnung."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean richtete sich wieder auf und zog sich den Besucherstuhl heran, setzte sich darauf und rieb sich die Stirn.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich habe es satt. Zu meinem Schutz eingesperrt zu sein. Vorgespielt bekommen, meine Bewacherin liesse mich frei, obwohl sie es auf euren Befehl hin tut. Auf dem 'Freigang' verfolgt zu werden", begann er. &#8222;Und am meisten habe ich euer Misstrauen satt, Hathorel." Er verschränkte die Arme über der Brust. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hathorel erwiderte nichts.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich bin nach meinen Einsätzen in der Scherbenwelt zu den Sonnenhäschern gekommen, weil ich auf der Suche nach Antworten war. Ich wollte wissen, was passiert ist. Ich wollte .. Ich wollte denen näherkommen, die für den Tod meines Bruders verantwortlich waren. Ich wollte sie bestrafen. Mich rächen. Ihnen schaden. Ich habe mich den Sonnenhäschern dankbar angeschlossen, weil ihr mir das alles ermöglichen konntet. Ich habe alle eure Aufgaben erledigt, waren sie auch noch so schmutzig." Daireans Stimme wurde etwas lauter, er räusperte sich.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich habe jeden verdammten Scheissdreck gemacht, und meinen Drachenfalken oft fast zu Tode geritten in dieser unmenschlichen Kälte. Ich habe auch akzeptiert, dass sich eine Allianz zwischen den Fraktionen abzeichnet, ja, ich war und bin sogar noch immer bereit, für diesen Zusammenschluss zu kämpfen. Ich bin nicht blind, Magister. Ein gemeinsamer Feind hat Priorität, und der Lichkönig ist ebendies. Ich hab' wirklich viel getan, mehr, als viele eurer anderer Lakaien. Und ihr wisst das, verdammt nochmal!"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Worauf wollt ihr hinaus, Sonnenhoffnung?", sagte Hathorel ruhig, als würde ihn der Monolog nicht betreffen. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean fuhr ihn wütend an. &#8222;Dass ich ein wenig mehr Vertrauen verdient hätte, beim geheiligten Sonnenbrunnen. Ich erledige seit Jahren die Drecksarbeit für euch, begebe mich in Lebensgefahr und war euch immer ein braver Lieferant von brisanten Informationen. Aber ihr scheint dabei vergessen zu haben, dass ich das nicht tun muss."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hathorel schob eine Augenbraue hoch, noch immer wirkte er unberührt. &#8222;Wollt ihr andeuten, dass ihr den Dienst quittiert?"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dienst?", Dairean schnaubte. &#8222;Für mich existiert doch ohnehin keine Akte über ein eventuelles Anstellungsverhältnis. Das wäre viel zu brisant. Spione erscheinen auf keinen Gehaltslisten."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Aber Kurierreiter", gab Hathorel zurück, winkte dann aber ab. &#8222;Erklärt ihr mir, warum ich euch mein Vertrauen schenken soll, wo ihr doch eben vor meiner Bewachung davongelaufen seid? Ihr hättet in dieser Zeit einige Dinge abseits meines Blickfeldes tun können."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hathorel", sagte Dairean und löste die Verschränkung der Arme. &#8222;Das war ein Beweis, dass ich ebendies schon längst hätte tun können, wenn ich es gewollt hätte. Der Fakt, dass ich es erst am vierten Tage getan habe, sollte euch zeigen, dass ich nichts zu verbergen habe. Ihr habt mir immer Vertrauen geschenkt, und ich wünsche nichts weiter, als dass ich es dieses Mal auch habe. Hört auf mit dieser Scharade. Das ist weder eurer, noch mir, noch der Blutritterin würdig. Und der arme Meeran hat das auch nicht verdient." [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Als Dairean Meeran erwähnte, lief ein leichtes Schmunzeln über Hathorels Gesicht. &#8222;Ich gebe zu, ihr seid wirklich ein wertvoller Posten. Es gibt keinen besseren Spion." Mit der rechten Hand legte Hathorel die Schreibfeder endlich zur Seite. Er stützte die Ellbogen auf und legte die Fingerspitzen beider Hände zu einem spitzen Dach zusammen. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ihr sprecht einen Teil der Wahrheit aus. Ihr wart mir immer treu und habt viele Dinge getan, ohne Fragen zu stellen." Hathorel löste kurz die Finger voneinander, um sich mit einem Finger über den Nasenflügel zu streichen. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Lasst mich frei. Ich brauche keine Bewachung. Ich liefere euch vielleicht noch mehr Informationen, wenn ich den Silberbund erneut unterwa.."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Nein", fuhr Hathorel scharf dazwischen. &#8222;Seid ihr von Sinnen? Den Silberbund unterwandern? Euer Gesicht ist dort bekannt, ihr könntet euch nicht mehr einschleichen, nicht nachdem, was alles bekannt ist. Das müsstet ihr doch wissen!" Seine Stimme klang wieder hart, sein Blick bohrte sich in Daireans, der sich anstrengen musste, sich nicht abzuwenden. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es ist nicht meine Schuld, dass ich enttarnt wurde.", gab Dairean zurück. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hathorel winkte ab. &#8222;Wir wollen dies nun nicht diskutieren. Das wäre unnötig vergeudete Zeit."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]< Natürlich nicht. Dann müsstest du ja zugeben, dass du schludrig gearbeitet hast, und dass es dir selbst zuzuschreiben ist, dass dein bester Spion dir nicht mehr helfen kann>, dachte Dairean. Er biss die Zähne zusammen, damit ihm keine Bemerkung entschlüpfte. &#8222;Wie ihr wünscht", brummte er missmutig.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich bin sicher, ihr seid erfreut zu hören, dass ich sowieso nicht beabsichtigt hatte, euch länger hier festzuhalten. In einer Woche reist ihr ab nach Quel'thalas, wo ihr weitere Einsatzpläne erhalten werdet. In Nordend seid ihr mir nicht mehr von Nutzen."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Für Dairean hatten Hathorels Worte einen Beigeschmack wie die Schüsse von Glevenschleudern. Fast schienen sie ihn direkt in den Magen zu treffen. Er spürte Säure in seiner Speiseröhre aufsteigen.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wo.. wohin?", brachte er hervor. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]In Sturmwind fallt ihr nicht so auf, und bis die Nachricht des enttarnten Spiones auf den üblichen langsamen Kanälen in die Menschenstadt gelangt, habt ihr für mich schon längst neue Informationen heranschaffen können. Das SI:7 ist hier nicht so stark vertreten, das gibt uns einen Vorteil. Ich würde mir allerdings ein neues Alias überlegen. Die Kontakte, die euch als Leyan Sonnenhoffnung kennen, dürften bald informiert darüber sein, dass ihr sie von eurem Zwillingsbruder nach dessen Tod.. Wie sagt man.. 'übernommen' habt."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sturmwind also. Dairean schluckte die Säure zurück und schalt sich selbst einen Narren. &#8222;Direkt in die Höhle des Bachtatzenweibchens also.. Wie ihr wünscht. In einer Woche?"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ja. Ihr werdet euch einer Reiterkolonne in den heulenden Fjord anschliessen. Von dort nehmt ihr das nächste Flugschiff - ich meine Zeppelin - nach Unterstadt und meldet euch erst einmal in unserem Quartier in Silbermond. Wie ihr dann nach Sturmwind kommt, ist eure Sache."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean hörte Hathorel nur noch halb zu. Er wusste, er würde das alles noch einmal schriftlich bekommen. Hathorel konnte keine Befehle geben, die er nicht auch schriftlich notierte. Auch wenn das für einen Spion wie ihn gefährlich war, hatte Hathorel darauf bestanden, diese Förmlichkeit einzuhalten. Dairean warf die Schriftrollen immer sofort ins Feuer. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sturmwind.. Er sollte nach Sturmwind. Welche Illusionen hatte er sich eigentlich gemacht? Erneut schalt sich Dairean einen Narren. Was war nur mit ihm los? Dass Hathorel recht hatte mit seinen Aussagen, machte ihn nur noch wütender auf sich selbst. Einen Moment fühlte er sich in sein viel jüngeres Ich versetzt, sah sich selbst wieder im Arbeitszimmer seines Vaters stehen, den Kopf gesenkt, neben seinem Bruder, wie sie beide wegen einem Streich, einer Unachtsamkeit, einer Torheit getadelt wurden. Dairean knirschte mit den Zähnen. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und noch eines, Sonnenhoffnung. Keine Blutdisteln mehr!"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wie ihr wünscht", erwiderte Dairean Hathorels Ausführungen. &#8222;Ich erwarte eure Befehle." Etwas abrupt erhob er sich und verbeugte sich. &#8222;Ich kann auf euch zählen, dass ihr mir keine Schergen mehr hinterher schickt, die man bereits drei Kilometer gegen den Wind riechen und enttarnen kann?"[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hathorel lachte melodisch. &#8222;Wenn ich auf euch zählen kann, Sonnenhoffnung, dass ihr keinen Unfug anstellt?" Der Magister beugte sich etwas vor und fixierte Dairean mit seinen felgrünen Augen. &#8222;Wenn ihr mir noch einmal Grund gebt, an euch zu zweifeln, werde ich euch einkerkern lassen. Ihr habt euch freiwillig den Sonnenhäschern angeschlossen, aber bildet euch nicht ein,d ass euch das von der Militärjurisdiktion oder davon befreit, meine Befehle zu befolgen. Bildet euch auch nicht ein, dass es für euch ein Schlupfloch vor meinem gerechten Zorn gibt, wenn ihr Verrat üben solltet."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean nickte mühsam, salutierte, drehte sich auf dem Absatz um, und verliess das Arbeitszimmer rasch.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Shorel'aran", schall Hathorels Abschiedsgruss hinter Dairean her. Der Bastard klang amüsiert![/font]




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Seine Schritte führten ihn aus den Hordequartieren nach Norden, wo das eine der zwei Goblin'schen Bankhäuser zu finden war. Kurz davor bog er nach links ab und betrat den kleinen Park mit der Statue des Erzmagiers und setzte sich auf eine Parkbank, stützte den Kopf in die Hände, die Ellbogen auf die Knie und starrte auf den gepflasterten Boden. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er wusste nicht, was mit ihm los war. War es nicht genau das, was er wollte? Einen neuen Einsatz, einen neuen Befehl? Einen Einsatz hinter den feindlichen Linien? Er besass Hathorels Vertrauen auf diesem Bereich wohl immer noch, ansonsten hätte der dies für ihn nicht geplant. Welcher Erdwurzelkäfer hatte sich in seinen Kopf hineingeschlichen, dass er tatsächlich geglaubt hatte, weiterhin in Dalaran eingesetzt zu werden? Verlor er allmählich seinen Verstand?[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wenn er es nur vorher gewusst hätte.. Warum hatte er Hathorel nicht vorher gestellt, bevor er sich maskiert und Obsthändler gespielt hatte. Was machte das noch für einen Sinn. Es war töricht gewesen, Ylaria zu kontaktieren. Er wusste nicht einmal, ob Verian ihr die Nachricht übergeben hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]< Ich sollte nun aufstehen, in meine Gemächer zurückgehen, mit Eloira flirten, sofern sie noch da ist, und meine Sachen packen >, dachte er. < Und den Rest der Zeit bis zu meinem Aufbruch versaufen, bis ich nicht mehr denken kann.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er rührte keinen Muskel. Er konnte nicht, er wollte nicht. Alles in ihm sträubte sich dagegen. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]'Es gibt Dinge zwischen uns, die ich nicht ungeklärt stehen lassen möchte.", hatte er geschrieben. Egal wie sehr er es versuchte zu leugnen, das Gefühl war immer noch da. Er konnte diese Stadt nicht so fluchtartig verlassen, wie er es gern wollte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]'Solltest du derselben Ansicht sein, signalisierte mir dies, indem du heute Nacht eine Kerze auf das Fensterbrett stellst. Ich werde es sehen. D.'[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean ballte die Faust leicht und blickte zu den Sternen, die über Dalaran funkelten. Nicht mehr lange, und die Nacht wäre vollständig über der schwebenden Stadt der Magie im eiskalten Norden hereingebrochen.[/font]

​ XXXX​


----------



## Melian (10. Mai 2013)

[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Liebesspiel(e)

Ylaria hatte den Zettel mehrmals schon zusammengeknüllt, in eine Ecke geworfen, nur um ihn wenige Momente später wieder hektisch einzusammeln und auf ihrem kleinen Tischchen glattzustreichen. Ihr Abendessen stand unberührt auf dem Tablett auf demselben Tisch. Der Kerzenständer, der auf ihrer Kommode stand, verströmte ein warmes Licht in der Kammer, doch heute empfand sie es nicht als beruhigend. Es erinnerte sie daran, dass die Nacht längst angebrochen war, sie aber noch immer nicht wusste, was sie tun sollte.[/font] [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was sollte das überhaupt heissen? 'Solltest du derselben Ansicht sein wie ich..' Sie inspizierte die wenigen Zeilen zum wiederholten Male. Daireans Handschrift war schnörkellos, fast etwas krakelig. Besonders die runden Buchstaben fielen ziemlich ungleich aus, während andere fast schon zackig wirkten, so, als würden sie im nächsten Moment soldatengleich über den Papierrand marschieren.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Das flaue Gefühl, dass sich bei der ersten Lektüre des Zettels in ihrem Magen ausgebreitet hatte, verstärkte sich von Minute zu Minute mehr. Es hatte ihr das Essen ebenso verunmöglicht wie jegliche Bettruhe. &#8222;Ylaria, Ylaria.. Was ist mit dir los?", murmelte sie sich selber zu, legte eine Hand über ihr Herz. Es pochte schnell und sofort bildete sich erneut dieser Kloss im Hals, den sie schon mehrmals hatte herunter schlucken müssen.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Mit einem lauten Seufzer liess sie sich rücklings aufs Bett fallen und starrte die schmutziggraue Decke an, die sich über ihr auftat.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie wollte ihn sehen. Sie wollte ihn so gerne sehen und mit ihm sprechen. Aber sie hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass es tatsächlich geschehen würde. In ihren Tagträumen hatte er sie &#8211; wie der berüchtigte Prinz auf dem goldenen Falkenschreiter &#8211; aus ihrem Quartier befreit und sie waren gemeinsam gen Sonnenbrunnen geritten. Aber das waren unsinnige Kleinelfenmädchenvorstellungen. Dinge, die man vor sich herträumte, damit die Realität nicht allzu bedrückend war. Die Realität war, dass er sie benutzt hatte. Das war zumindest das, was sie sich einzureden versuchte. Es hatte so gut geklappt. Und nun... kam diese kryptische Botschaft.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Unruhig erhob sie sich wieder vom Bett und trat zu ihrem Fenster, blickte hinaus. Ihre Kammer befand sich im ersten Stock, über einem kleinen Streifen Gras, der von einigen Büschen und Bäumen gesäumt war. Von ihrem Fenster aus hatte sie einen guten Blick auf die Treppe, die in Dalarans grössten Turm führte, wo Rhonin und seine Gemahlin Windrunner hausten. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wenn man verliebt ist, sieht man manchmal nicht alles, was man sehen sollte. Ich kenn'... ich kenn' das zu gut. Aber... Bitte. Versuchs trotzdem", hatte Verian gesagt, als er gegangen war. Ylaria stützte die Ellbogen auf der Fensterbank auf und blickte in den Nachthimmel. Sie konnte nicht alles sehen, so sehr sie sich bemühte. Zu viele Fragen waren offen geblieben, die sie umso mehr verwirrten, je öfter sie darüber nachdachte. Und noch immer wusste sie nicht, was sie tun sollte.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was habe ich zu verlieren", murmelte sie schliesslich und löste sich vom Fenster. Nur noch einen kurzen Moment hielt sie inne, schloss die Augen. Dann durchquerte sie die kleine Kammer mit zwei Schritten, hielt das Briefchen in die offene Kerzenflamme des Leuchters und sah zu, wie es in Rauch aufging. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]< Nicht mehr nachdenken >, beschwor sie sich selbst, als sie schliesslich eine Kerze aus dem Kerzenhalter entfernte, den Boden etwas flachdrückte, und sie mit etwas flüssigem Wachs auf dem Fensterbrett notdürftig festmachte. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie kehrte zum Tisch zurück, nahm sich vom Besteck das Messer, und setzte sich auf ihr Bett. Die Schuhe machten ein lautes Geräusch, als sie sie etwas zu energisch gegen die hölzerne Truhe warf, aber sie dachte auch darüber nicht nach. Stattdessen setzte sie sich in die hinterste Ecke des Bettes, wo es sich an die Ecke der Kammer anschmiegte und zog die Decke zu sich, um unter ihr zu verschwinden. Nur noch ihr Kopf blickte hervor, ihre Arme umschlangen ihre Beine, die sie leicht aufgestellt hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wenn er es wagen würde, sie mehr als fünfzehn Minuten warten zu lassen, würde sie durchdrehen. Dumpf spürte sie das Blut durch ihre Adern pochen und sie knirschte leicht mit den Zähnen. [/font] 




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es dauerte nicht lange, als sie ein Geräusch vernahm. Mit einem leisen Knarren öffnete sich der zweite Fensterflügel. Sie hatte angenommen dass er vermutlich durchs Fenster kommen würde, aber es überraschte sie dennoch, dass es nun tatsächlich geschah. <Bis zuletzt hast du dir gewünscht, du hättest dir alles eingebildet, nicht wahr, Silbersang?>, schalt sie sich selbst einen Narren.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie richtete ihren Blick auf das Fenster. Dairean zog sich mit erstaunlicher Geschwindigkeit an der Fensterbank hoch und schlüpfte nahezu geräuschlos in ihr Zimmer. Anstatt sich einfach auf die Füsse fallen zu lassen, rollte sich Dairean auf dem Boden ab, so dass auch diese Bewegung nahezu geräuschlos von sich ging. Sein Blick schweifte kurz durch das Zimmer, um dann bei ihr zu landen. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria umklammerte den Griff des Messers unter der Bettdecke fester und starrte ihn an.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Guten Abend, Ylaria", sagte er leise. Auf seinen Lippen zeigte sich tatsächlich ein leichtes Lächeln, was sie umso mehr erzürnte. Macht er sich etwa lustig über sie?[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich hoffe, du verzeihst die Unannehmlichkeiten und die Heimlichtuerei, ich..."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hör auf mit der Floskeln, und der Förmlichkeit", unterbrach sie ihn zischend. &#8222;Was willst du von mir?"[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean hob leicht die Hände. &#8222;Entschuldige, ich wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten, ich dachte nur..."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hör auf, so verdammt freundlich zu sein", fuhr sie ihn an, härter als beabsichtigt. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean blickte sie einen Moment lang schweigend an. Dann liess er die Schultern etwas sinken, ging zum Tisch und setzte sich unaufgefordert auf den einzigen Stuhl, den es in der Kammer gab. Ylaria beobachtete jede seiner Bewegungen, ihre Finger schlossen sich noch enger um den Messergriff.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Als er sich hingesetzt hatte, sprach er nicht weiter. Er sass einfach da, ohne zu sprechen. Im schwachen Kerzenlicht wirkte er mit seiner dunklen Lederrüstung düster. Schatten zeigten sich auf seinem Gesicht. Das Lächeln, das ihm so gut stand, war etwas anderem gewichen. Ylaria fand, dass er müde wirkte.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du hast von mir nichts zu befürchten", sagte er endlich. &#8222;Ich bin nicht hier, um dir Gewalt anzutun." Sein Blick streifte den ihren, und er nickte sachte in Richtung des Bettes. Ertappt liess sie von dem Besteckmesser ab, und versuchte, aufkommende Röte in ihrem Gesicht zu vermeiden. Sie zog die Decke enger an sich.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Das hoffe ich", entgegnete sie. &#8222;Ausserdem steht eine Wache vor meinem Zimmer. Ein Wink von mir und du würdest im Kerker landen."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean schien unbeeindruckt. &#8222;Ich habe die Wache gesehen. Entgegen aller Vorstellungen, die man sich von Spionen macht, bevorzuge ich eigentlich die Tür vor dem Fenster."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du.. warst... vor der Tür? Im Quartier? Aber... wie?" Ylaria blickte ihn überrascht an, ehe sie sich besann, und wieder versuchte, ihren vorherigen wütenden Gesichtsausdruck aufzusetzen.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Natürlich war ich hier. Ich hatte gehofft, ganz normal durch die Tür zu kommen, nicht wie ein Dieb durchs Fenster zu steigen", sagte Dairean seelenruhig, blickte sie wieder an. &#8222;Sag mir, warum wirst du... bewacht? Fürchten sie sich vor Attentätern, die dich zur Strecke bringen könnten?"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Schön wär's", brach es aus Ylaria heraus. Sie biss sich auf die Lippen, und starrte stur an die gegenüberliegende Wand, weg von Dairean.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ah... es ist, wie ich es mir gedacht habe." Dairean rieb sich mit dem Zeigefinger den einen Nasenflügel. &#8222;Sie misstrauen dir ebenso wie mir, hm?"[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria fluchte innerlich. Am liebsten hätte sie sich auf den Blutelfen geworfen und auf ihn eingeprügelt. Sie hätte ihn am liebsten laut beschimpft und angeschrien. Aber sie war sich nicht sicher, ob sie das schaffte, ohne als weinerliches Häufchen Elend zu enden. Allein sein Anblick brachte Erinnerungen zurück die sie lieber verdrängen wollte. Die Tage in der Höhle, die furchtbaren Schmerzen, der Dämmrige Wachzustand nach der Einnahme des Pulvers. Der Gedanke, dass sie sterben würde, an der Seite des Blutelfen, der sie im Arm gehalten und sie gewärmt hatte. Ihr erster Kuss im Gasthaus der Allianzfeste in der Drachenöde.[/font]




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Das Schweigen zog sich in die Länge. Dairean blickte in ihre Richtung, sie blickte zur Wand. Irgendwann begann sie auf ihrer Lippe zu kauen und blickte in ihren Schoss. Sein Schweigen machte sie nervös. Einen kurzen Moment lang blickte sie in seine Richtung, und dann schnell wieder weg.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du wolltest Dinge klären", sagte sie schliesslich. Ihre Stimme klang längst nicht mehr so wütend. &#8222;Aber ich höre nichts."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean entfuhr ein abgehackter Laut, der entfernt einem Lachen glich. Dann griff er in seine Haare, zog das Haarband heraus, und strich sich durch die kastanienbraune Mähne, die im dämmrigen Kerzenlicht fast schwarz wirkte.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich hab' Fragen erwartet, glaube ich", murmelte er. Dieses Mal war er es, der den Blickkontakt als erster unterbrach.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Oh, derer habe ich genug", sagte sie spitz und verschränkte die Arme. &#8222;Die Frage, warum du hier bist, und was diese Scharade soll, wäre einmal die erste. Aber du kannst auch mit der zweiten anfangen: Was gibt es deiner Meinung nach für Dinge, die zwischen uns noch ungeklärt wären, und die wir unbedingt besprechen müssen?"[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Noch ehe er ihr antworten konnte, sprach sie weiter, eine Hand abwehrend hochgehalten. &#8222;Für mich ist die Lage doch ziemlich klar." Sie schluckte den Kloss herunter, der sich in ihrer Kehle begonnen hatte zu formen. &#8222;Du hast mich benutzt, um mehr Informationen über das Relikt zu bekommen. Ich bin drauf reingefallen. Du kannst dir auf die Schulter klopfen, dass du mich so exzellent getäuscht hast."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er blickte sie schweigend an. Seine Lippen waren ein dünner Strich und auf seiner Stirn zeigten sich zwei tiefe Furchen.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dann hast du mich gerettet, damit du etwas in der Hand hast, um freizukommen und dich irgendwie noch aus dem Schlamassel zu retten, in das du dich hinein manövriert hast. Für mich ist die Sache ziemlich eindeutig. Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe &#8211; und das wäre dann meine Frage Nummer drei: Warum hast du das Relikt zurückgelassen? Das verstehe ich nicht."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es war Hathorel", sagte Dairean. &#8222;Er hat das alles hier vermasselt. Wegen ihm bin ich aufgeflogen. Und dann..." Dairean brach ab, schüttelte den Kopf. &#8222;Beantworte mir eine Frage, dann beantworte ich dir alle die deinen. Warum hast du ihnen nicht erzählt, wo der Griff ist?"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Vielleicht habe ich das schon längst getan", fuhr sie ihn an. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Das hast du nicht. Es sind keine Silberbundeinheiten losgeflogen; auch Feuerblüte und Tyballin sind immer noch hier. Ausserdem&#8230; Der Fakt, dass du zu deiner 'Sicherheit' bewacht wirst, spricht für sich."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria erwiderte nichts. Sie wusste nicht, was sie diesem Elfen hätte sagen können. Offensichtlich war er besser informiert als sie, und Bemerkungen, die ihn treffen sollten, prallten ohne Wirkung an ihm ab. Kerzengerade sass sie im Bett und versuchte den Kloss herunterzuschlucken, der ihrer Stimme einen heiseren Ton verlieh und ihre Kehle einengte. Sollte das nun ewig so weitergehen? Der eine stellte eine Frage, die der andere nicht beantworten konnte, und dafür eine Gegenfrage stellen würde? Sie schaute in seine Richtung und erneut trafen sich ihre Blicke. Dieses Mal löste sie sich nicht von diesen Augen, die viel stärker als zuvor in felgrün funkelten.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Gerade, als sie dachte, es werde unerträglich, unterbrach Dairean das Schweigen.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hathorel hat gesagt, ich wäre der Finderlohn für... deinen Vorgesetzten", sagte er heiser. &#8222;Er hätte mich ihm überlassen. Als Trophäe dafür, dass er selber das Relikt zu den Sonnenhäschern hätte tragen können. Ich hatte alles getan, um uns beide vor dem Erfrieren zu schützen. Phönix ist gestorben, mein treuer Drachenfalke, auf dessen Rücken ich so viele Aufträge für Magister Hathorel erledigt hatte." Aus seinem Mund klang die Ehrbezeichnung der Magier wie ein besonders schlimmes Schimpfwort. &#8222;Und dann war ich der 'Finderlohn'... Ich kann dir nicht sagen, was mich in diesem Moment genau geritten hat, ausser... Wut. Ich wollte nicht, dass ein Sin'dorei, der seinen treuen und besten Untergebenen so einfach Folter oder gar Tod ausliefert, noch dafür belohnt wird." [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er rieb sich mit der Hand über das Gesicht und blickte sie dann an. &#8222;Ich hatte ihm vertraut und... er... will mich einfach verkaufen." Ihre Blicke trafen sich kurz, dann schaute sie wieder stur an die gegenüberliegende Wand. &#8222;Und du? Warum hast du ihnen nichts erzählt?"[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Weil... sie mir Verrat vorgeworfen haben", murmelte sie. &#8222;Weil du mir Distelpulver eingetrichtert hast &#8211; danke übrigens dafür &#8211; und sie dachten, ich würde das schon viel länger nehmen. Sie sagten, ich hätte die Mission gefährdet." Ylaria lachte kurz auf bei dem absurden Gedanken. &#8222;Leireth glaubt sogar, ich hätte das ganze eingefädelt, weil ich eine Spionin sei wie du, die den Silberbund seit Jahren unterwandere."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean zog skeptisch eine Augenbraue hoch. &#8222;Der Drachenfalke dieser Frau hat nicht mehr alle Federn im Bürzel", kommentierte er trocken.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Lach nicht darüber. Sie meint das ernst. Und ich fürchte, sie ist nicht die einzige." [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Also deswegen die Wache?" [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria nickte. &#8222;Sie denken, ich wüsste, wo der Schwertgriff geblieben ist."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was ja von der Wahrheit nicht allzu weit entfernt ist." Dairean erhob sich vom Stuhl und ging zum Fenster, wo noch immer die Kerze vor sich hin brannte. Mit einer kurzen Bewegung der Hand erstickte er ihre Flamme. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wieder herrschten einige Atemzüge lang Schweigen zwischen ihnen. Ylaria schlang die Arme wieder um ihre Beine. Vermutlich sah sie damit so hilflos aus, wie sie sich fühlte, aber es kümmerte sie gerade nicht. Vor Dairean hatte sie sich bereits andere Blössen gegeben und war erniedrigt worden. Nur verstand sie noch immer nicht, was diesen Elfen für sie so anziehend machte. Das flaue Gefühl in ihrem Magen verwandelte sich allmählich in Übelkeit. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie war bald den Tränen nahe, als seine Stimme erneut erklang. Er stand noch am Fenster, hatte sich ihr aber zugewandt und sprach leise.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Anfangs war es so. Wie du sagtest. Ich wollte mehr Informationen und wissen, wer mir in dieser Gruppe gefährlich wurde. Ich wollte dich verführen, für Informationen."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Seine Worte verstärkten die Übelkeit, die sie empfand. &#8222;Gratuliere, du hast mich gut getäuscht", brachte sie mühsam hervor. Sie wollte ihn zum Schweigen bringen. Nicht weiter zuhören.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Aber in den letzten Tagen musste ich mir eingestehen, dass es zu&#8230; Ende... längst nicht mehr allein das war", sprach er weiter. Dumpf nahm Ylaria den unsicheren Klang in seiner Stimme war.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich will nicht, dass du denkst, ich... hätte dich nur gerettet, um mein eigenes Überleben zu sichern, ich&#8230; Ich hätte dich nicht da liegen lassen können. Schon in dem Moment war's mir irgendwie klar, dass ich längst darüber hinweg war, dich als reines... Werkzeug zu sehen."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria versuchte irgendetwas zu sagen, aber ihre Kehle war zugeschnürt.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es ist immer noch wahr. Was ich sagte." Er hatte sich dem Bett einen Schritt genähert. &#8222;In der Höhle. Als ich sagte, dass ich wünschte... uns würde kein Graben trennen, und das..." Erneut rieb er sich durch die Haare. &#8222;Ich bin nicht gut in sowas", murmelte er. &#8222;Ich bin hier, weil du mir nicht aus dem Kopf gehst. Und bei der Sonne &#8211; ich habe versucht, dich aus meinem Kopf zu treiben. Aber je mehr ich tue, desto mehr brennt sich dein Bild in meine Augenlider, ob ich wach bin oder ob ich schlafe." Er rieb sich die rechte Seite seines Gesichts.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich hier tue. Ich würde sowohl von meinen als auch von deinen Leuten sofort getötet, würden sie mich hier bei dir erwischen, aber dennoch plane ich seit Tagen nur noch... mit dir in Kontakt zu treten."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wie&#8230; kann ich..." Ylaria räusperte sich, doch noch immer klang ihre Stimme belegt. &#8222;Wie soll ich glauben, was du sagst? Wie sollte ich unterscheiden, was Lüge ist und was Wahrheit?"[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ihre Zurückhaltung schien ihn zu treffen. Er schwieg einen Moment. &#8222;Du kannst es nicht. Du kannst mir nicht vertrauen, und bei der Sonne, es ist das Beste, was du tun kannst", erwiderte er schliesslich. &#8222;Aber nicht das, was ich mir wünsche."[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was wünschst du dir?", fragte Ylaria brüchig.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean näherte sich dem Bett und setzte sich auf die Bettkante, hielt ihr die Hand hin und blickte sie an. &#8222;Ich wünschte... du könntest akzeptieren, was ich tat. Nicht verzeihen. Noch nicht. Aber akzeptieren. Meine Beweggründe und..." Er verstummte, rang um Worte. &#8222;Ich habe das ernst gemeint. In der Höhle. Ich weiss nicht, was ich hier tue, aber der Gedanke, in einer Woche versetzt zu werden, und zu wissen, dass du diese Dinge über mich denkst... ist... war unerträglich für mich."[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria blickte ihn über ihre Knie hinweg an. Ihr Verstand hatte längst Alarm geschlagen. Sie hatte sich auf das Schlimmste vorbereitet, doch nun sass ihr dieser Sin'dorei gegenüber, den Kopf leicht gesenkt gehalten, und erzählte ihr, dass er... nun ja&#8230; dass er was? Das machte die Lage viel komplizierter. Ihr Verstand hatte abschliessen wollen &#8211; und nun schlug ihr Herz Purzelbäume, weil der Sin'dorei sich so anders verhielt, als sie sich ausgemalt hatte. Sie hatte mit allem gerechnet, nur nicht mit einer Entschuldigung.[/font]

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean", brachte sie mühsam hervor. &#8222;Das ist... Ich weiss nicht..." [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Zwei Elfen, die sich soviel zu sagen hätten, und doch um Worte rangen. Noch immer hielt er ihr die Hand hin und sie befreite schliesslich mit pochendem Herzen ihren Arm aus dem Deckenwust, legte die Fingerspitzen auf die seinen. Nur ein Hauch von Berührung. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean ergriff ihre Hand mit der ausgestreckten rechten und legte dann die Linke auf ihre Finger. Einen Moment lang blickte er sie an, dann hob ihre Hand zu seinem Mund und küsste hauchzart ihren Handrücken. Einen Moment lang verharrten sie beide so. Ylaria hatte das Gefühl zur Salzsäule zu erstarren, nur um sofort danach im wohlig-warmen Schauer, der ihren Rücken hinunterlief, zu schmelzen wie ein Stück Butter an der Sonne.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie rutschte näher zu ihm, schlang einen Arm um seinen Nacken und küsste ihn, ehe sie auch noch darüber nachdenken konnte. Er liess ihre Hand los, und legte einen Arm um sie, beugte sich mehr zu ihr und erwiderte ihren Kuss mit der Intensität eines Betrunkenen. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ihr Kuss hielt so lange an, bis sie beide nach Luft schnappen mussten. Ylaria hatte sich immer weiter nach hinten sinken lassen und Dairean mit sich gezogen, den einen Arm um seinen Oberkörper geschlungen, den anderen um seinen Nacken geschlungen. [/font] 

 &#8222;[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du wolltest mich wirklich mit einem Besteckmesser angreifen?", raunte Dairean kurzatmig und blickte sie mit einem zugleich erleichterten und schelmischen Grinsen an. Er hatte sich von ihr mitziehen lassen und stützte sein Gewicht mit dem linken Unterarm ab. Mit der rechten Hand hatte er nach unten gegriffen und einen Gegenstand unter der Decke hervorgezogen. Es war das Besteckmesser.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria lief schlagartig rot an. &#8222;Sei ruhig, du Tor, oder ich überlege es mir anders", murmelte sie, schloss die Augen und küsste ihn erneut.[/font]

[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]
[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Das metallene Besteckmesser fiel mit einem gut hörbaren Klirren auf den gekachelten Boden der kerzenbeschienen Kammer.[/font]

XXXX


----------



## Alux (11. Mai 2013)

Einfach wow!
Dairean wandelt auf einem gefährlichen Pfad zwischen Vernunft und Gefühlen, ich bin gespannt ob er den Mittelgang beibehalten kann oder komplett auf eine Seite stürzen wird.
Und wie wird es Ylaria ergehen in einer Umgebung in der ihr jeder misstraut?

Wir dürfen gespannt sein wie alles kommen wird,


----------



## Cheleste (22. Mai 2013)

Liebe Melian,

vielen, vielen lieben Dank an dich. Das Warten hat sich tatsächlich gelohnt. 
Eine wunderschöne, spannende Geschichte mit eine Prise....."Würze" und einem nach meinem Geschmack vortrefflichen Ende.

Nochmals dank an dich, dass du uns nicht hast hängen lassen.

Mit den Besten Grüßen
Cheleste


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Mai 2013)

Schön, sehr schön wie immer.

Aber wie wirds weitergehen? Sie kann sich ja nicht einfach abhauen und dann mit ihm nach SW gehen.
Und was wird überhaupt aus dem Schwertgriff, der jetzt in einer Ecke in der Höhle liegt?

Das könnte nochmal durchaus spannend werden.


----------



## Melian (4. Juni 2013)

Cheleste schrieb:


> Liebe Melian,
> 
> vielen, vielen lieben Dank an dich. Das Warten hat sich tatsächlich gelohnt.
> Eine wunderschöne, spannende Geschichte mit eine Prise....."Würze" und einem nach meinem Geschmack vortrefflichen Ende.
> ...



Wir sind noch lange nicht am Ende *lach*


----------



## Melian (4. Juni 2013)

*Glücksspiel(e)*
[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie hatte sich noch immer nicht an den Anblick Connells in Stoffhosen und Hemd gewöhnt. So war es nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass ihr freundliches Lächeln zu einem Schmunzeln wurde, als der Mensch die Versammlungshalle betrat und sich suchend nach ihr umblickte. Ihn ohne Rüstung zu sehen war ebenso unpassend, wie wenn man einen Hofhund in Stoff kleiden würde. Aber was wusste Brionna schon? Sie hatte schon von Adeligen gehört, die ihre Schosshündchen tatsächlich in Gewänder kleideten.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Brionna stand zwischen der Gesandten der heiligen Kirche Maxima Gründorf und der Hochelfe Feuerblüte. Sie hatte sich ihr bestes Kleid angezogen – eine blendend weisse Zeremonienrobe, die normalerweise nur beim Dienst in der Kathedrale angezogen hätte. Connell erblickte sie und ein breites Lächeln stahl sich auf das grobschlächtige Gesicht des Kriegers. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]In der Versammlungshalle des Allianzquartiers von Dalaran hatte sich eine bunte Mischung versammelt. Brionna sah viele Hochelfen in den blau-silbernen Gewändern des Silberbundes, aber auch einige Elfen in Zivil. Sie sah Menschen, die sich festlich gekleidet hatten, einige wenige Draenei und die gnomischen Bediensteten der Allianztaverne wuselten herum, servierten Getränke mit einer erstaunlichen Gewandtheit. In einer Ecke stand sogar eine Nachtelfe. Kurz versuchte sie sich an deren Namen zu erinnern. Aera? Aela? Aela Sturmfeder, genau. Brionna schätzte, dass [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]die Bänke und Tische im Versammlungsraum waren zur Seite geräumt worden, so dass die Menge Platz fand. In Dalaran gab es keine Stätte für den Glauben der Kirche des heiligen Lichtes. Von einer Kathedrale wie in Sturmwind konnten die Gläubigen nur träumen. Der karge Versammlungsraum war kunstvoll mit hellen Girlanden und Blumensträussen verziert worden, aber auch dies täuschte nicht darüber hinweg, wo sie sich befanden – im Versammlungsraum eines Quartiers in einer Stadt, die die vorderste Bastion gegen einen übermächtigen Feind darstellte. Hier war kein Platz für Festlichkeiten, schien die ganze Atmosphäre zu sagen.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Brionna wollte um nichts in der Welt tauschen. Für sie war dieser Raum schöner als alle Kirchen der östlichen Königreiche zusammengenommen. Connell schien es ähnlich zu gehen. Mit langsamen, gemessenen Schritten näherte er sich durch die Gasse, die die Zuschauer gebildet hatten, Brionna, der Gesandten und Feuerblüte. Sein Blick galt ebenso wie sein Lächeln nur ihr. Als er sie erreichte, ging er vor ihr in die Knie. Brionna reichte ihm eine Hand, und er küsste formvollendet den Handrücken, wie ein Galan aus den alten Ritterballaden, die sie als Kind immer so gerne gehört hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Connell richtete sich auf, liess ihre Hand aber nicht los. Einen kurzen Moment lang blickten sie sich in die Augen, dann stellte sich Brionna lächelnd neben den Menschen, der ihr Herz mit einer Naivität und Beharrlichkeit erobert hatte, die sie sich nie hatte vorstellen können.[/font]




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Die Gesandte trat einen Schritt vor und fing an zu sprechen. Brionna vernahm kaum ein Wort der traditionellen Begrüssungsrede, die sie in- und auswendig kannte. Sie hatte schon viele Paare vermählt, es war ihr die liebste Zeremonie von allen. Die klaren, schlichten Worte, die Gebete, die Bitte um den Segen des Lichts für langes Leben, viele Nachkommen und trauter Zweisamkeit. Sie hatte sie immer sehr gemocht, aber in einem Teil ihres Herzens hatte sie geglaubt, dass sie niemals in den Genuss kommen würde, die Worte selber zu hören.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]So lasst uns beten um den Segen des Lichtes“, begann Maxima Gründorf den rituellen Segen. Brionna sprach mit, ihr Blick haftete dabei auf Connell.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es war eine gewagte Entscheidung gewesen, aber Brionna wusste, dass sie es nicht bereuen würde. Connell war derjenige, der für sie geschaffen war. Das heilige Licht gab ihr Sicherheit und Kraft in dieser Entscheidung. Wozu sollten sie noch warten? Er dachte dasselbe und so hatte er es ihr vor einigen Tagen gestanden. Der Gedanke, sich von ihr zu trennen, sei nicht auszuhalten, hatte er in seinen Bart gemurmelt, ohne sie anzublicken. Aber er wisse nicht, wohin ihn sein nächster Einsatz führen würde. Brionna hatte nachdenklich genickt. Auch ihr war nicht bekannt, wo es sie als nächstes hinzog. Es konnte gut sein, dass sie als Seelsorgerin und Heilerin auf dem Turnierplatz gebraucht wurde oder gar beim finalen Endkampf gegen den Lichkönig. Es konnte ebenso gut sein, dass Connells Kampffähigkeiten ihn direkt in den Tod führten. Für beide war nach kurzem Gespräch klar gewesen, dass sie beide den Gedanken nicht aushielten würden, im Angesicht der drohenden Gefahr des Todes voneinander getrennt zu werden.„Das Licht schützt und segnet euch“, antwortete Brionna im Chor mit den anderen Gläubigen, als Gründorf am Ende des Gebetes die Abschlussworte vor sprach. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wir sind hier zusammengekommen, um zu feiern. Um zu feiern, dass sich zwei Seelen unter dem Licht gefunden haben“, begann die Gesandte dann ihre etwas allzu feierlich gehaltene Rede. Brionna lächelte selig und drückte Connells Hand.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Vermutlich hätten sie beide gewartet. Hätten sich besser kennengelernt und hätten sich gegenseitig den jeweiligen Eltern vorgestellt. Vermutlich hätten sich ihre Familien über eine entsprechende Mitgift beraten. Aber es wäre auf dasselbe hinausgelaufen: Connell Hammerschmied aus dem Dämmerhain und Brionna Tallys aus dem Händlerquartier in Sturmwind hätten sich in der Kathedrale von Sturmwind ewige Treue versprochen und wären den Bund der Ehe eingegangen.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Schwörst du, Connell Hammerschmied, Sohn des Jakob und der Marie-Anne Hammerschmied, die hier Anwesende Brionna Tallys zu ehren und zu lieben, mit dem Segen des Lichtes ihr treu und gefällig zu sein, für sie und eure Nachkommen zu sorgen, bis das Licht euch gnädig ist und euch ewig leuchtet?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Connell umfasste ihre Hand stärker. Er räusperte sich ein wenig und dann klang seine Stimme durch den Raum. „Ja, ich schwöre und gelobe“, erwiderte er die traditionellen Worte. Für einmal nuschelte er nicht und verschluckte er auch keine Wortendungen. „Bei der Ehre meiner Familie, meiner Treue zum Königreich und meinem Glauben – ich schwöre.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Brionna lächelte ihn an und richtete ihren Blick wieder zu der Gesandten, die zufrieden lächelte. Maxima Gründorf war ihre Ausbilderin gewesen, ihre Mentorin und Unterstützung in jeder Lebenslage. Die ältere Dame mochte schon um die fünfzig Jahre zählen und war somit mehr als doppelt so alt wie ihre ehemalige Novizin. Nach der Rückkehr der Expedition hatte Brionna erfahren, dass Maxima in Dalaran weilte und später zum Turnierplatz reisen würde, um dort eine kleine Kapelle oder eine Stätte des Glaubens einzurichten. Brionna bewunderte sie für ihren Mut und ihre Rastlosigkeit, aber auch dafür, dass ihr das Alter offenbar noch keine Beschwerden schickte.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und schwörst du, Brionna Tallys, Tochter der Sally und des Marlen Tallys, den hier Anwesenden Connell Hammerschmied zu ehren und zu lieben, mit dem Segen des Lichtes ihm treu und gefällig zu sein, ihm viele Nachkommen zu schenken und ihn als deinen Gemahl zu achten, bis euch das Licht gnädig ist und euch ewig leuchtet?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Brionna musste sich nicht räuspern. Sie blickte erneut kurz zu Connell, als Maxima die traditionellen Worte an sie richtete. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ja, ich schwöre es“, sagte sie mit fester Stimme. „Bei meiner Ehre und bei meinem Versprechen an die heilige Kirche, der ich seit Jahr und Tag' treu diene“, erwiderte sie. Es war nicht ganz die traditionelle Antwort, die üblicherweise gesprochen worden wäre. Doch ihre ehemalige Lehrmeisterin akzeptierte die Antwort mit einem strahlenden Lächeln.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Maxima trat einen Schritt nach vorne zu dem Paar und nahm ein silbernes Stoffband, das ihr Feuerblüte schweigend hinhielt. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dieses Band in der Farbe des Lichtes soll euch für immer daran erinnern, dass ihr euch im Namen des Lichtes aneinander gebunden habt. Niemand soll diesen Bund trennen, denn das Licht selber. Denkt daran.“ Sie hob das Band hoch, damit es alle sehen konnten. Dann nahm sie Connells und Brionnas Hand und schlang das Stück Stoff darum, band es zu einem festen Knoten. Sie waren nun symbolisch aneinander gebunden.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Brionna lächelte noch breiter. Dieser Teil war ihr immer der liebste in diesem Ritual gewesen. Viele Brautleute waren sehr nervös und getrauten sich kaum, ihren Liebsten oder ihre Liebste anzuschauen, geschweige denn zu berühren. So als müssten sie befürchten, den anderen zu verlieren, als wäre das alles ein Traum. Die Geste mit dem Stoffband verlieh vielen Sicherheit und Halt, so offenbar auch Connell. Wo er sie zuvor eher sachte gehalten hatte, umfasste er ihre Finger nun stärker und liebkoste mit dem Daumen ihre Haut.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Maxima trat wieder zurück und breitete die Arme zur Seite aus, die Handinnenflächen nach oben gerichtet. Sie sprach die ersten Worte des Abschlussgebets und hob die Hände etwas an, in einer bittenden Geste. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Brionna hatte nur Augen für den Mann, der neben ihr stand, und den sie nun Gemahl nennen konnte. Connell löste seinen Blick von Maxima und lächelte sie an, fast wirkte er scheu. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Egal was kommen würde – niemand konnte sie nun mehr trennen. Und wenn sie beide an die Front geschickt würden, so hatte Brionna wenigstens die Gewissheit, dass sie es nicht verpasst hatte, denjenigen festzuhalten, den ihr das Licht geschickt hatte. Den treuen, tapsigen, etwas ungelenken, aber herzensguten Connell Hammerschmied.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Gesegnet im Namen des Lichts“, echote der gläubige Teil der Versammelten, als Maxima das Gebet beendet hatte. Die Priesterin legte die Hände vor dem Bauch zusammen und urplötzlich huschte ein schelmisches Grinsen über ihr Gesicht.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und nun dürft ihr euch küssen“, sagte sie.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Connell und Brionna liessen sich nicht zweimal bitten.[/font]




 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie sehen so unglaublich glücklich aus“, sagte Ylaria, als das Brautpaar unter viel Gelächter und Glückwünschen das Spalier durchquerte, den die hochgewachsenen Menschen mit Schwertern und Stäben gebildet hatten. Eine Gnomin streute Blumenblüten vor den beiden aus, die einen dichten, lilanen Teppich auf dem Boden bildeten.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du hast Recht. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell sich die kurzlebigen Menschen finden und sich ewige Treue schwören“, erwiderte Verian leise. Er stand neben ihr an die Wand gelehnt, mit verschränkten Armen. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tallys hatte darauf bestanden, dass die Mitglieder der Expedition an der Zeremonie teilnahmen. Sie waren auch alle gekommen, selbst Ylaria hatte die Erlaubnis bekommen, unter Bewachung ihre Kammer zu verlassen. Feuerblüte hatte sogar die Ehre erhalten, bei der Zeremonie zu helfen. Auch Leireth hielt sich irgendwo in der Versammlungshalle auf, wusste Ylaria. Verian hatte ihr zähneknirschend gestanden, dass sich ihre gemeinsame Bekannte strikt geweigert hatte, sich zu ihr zu gesellen. Sie ertrage den Gedanken nicht, neben einer Blutdistelsüchtigen zu verweilen, gab Verian ihre Worte endlich wieder, nachdem Ylaria nachgebohrt hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Trotz der Beleidigung konnte Ylaria nicht aufhören zu lächeln. Sie freute sich für die Menschenfrau, sie freute sich für den bärbeissigen Krieger, der seine Gemahlin verliebt anhimmelte. Obwohl er mindestens zwei Köpfe grösser war als sie, wirkte er weit weniger selbstbewusst und bestimmend als sie. Vermutlich würde im künftigen Haushalt Hammerschmied Brionna 'die Hosen anhaben'. So nannten Menschen scherzhaft die Frau in einer Ehe, wenn sie über ihren Mann bestimmte. Die Redewendung wurde für elfische Ohren verständlicher, wenn man sich in Erinnerung rief, dass das Tragen von Hosen eigentlich eher den menschlichen Männern vorbehalten war.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Denkst du, es hat etwas damit zu tun, dass sie menschlich sind?“, sagte Ylaria schliesslich. Die Brautleute, noch immer an den Händen aneinander gebunden, hatten den Raum verlassen und wurden unter Johlen von Bekannten und Freunden zum Hochzeitsgemach geführt.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wie lange kennen sie sich? Seit der Expedition.. vierzehn Tage.. Das erscheint mir schon sehr wenig.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Normalerweise binden sich auch Menschen nicht so schnell aneinander“, gab Ylaria zu bedenken. „Aber in diesen Kriegszeiten... ist vieles möglich und vieles notwendig, was in Friedenszeiten verpönt wurde.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian erwiderte nichts, blickte sie nur durchdringend an. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]In vierzehn Tagen kann viel passieren“, rutschte es dann aus Ylaria heraus. Sie bereute die Worte, noch ehe sie sie fertig gesprochen hatte. Und dann musste sie wieder lächeln. Mit einer seltsamen Mischung aus Scham und innerer Freude blickte sie zu Boden.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian umfasste ihren Oberarm und dirigierte sie sanft aus der Versammlungshalle. „Komm, lass uns rausgehen, solange hier noch Trubel herrscht“, sagte er leise und führte sie durch den Gang. Ylaria hatte keine Mühe ihm zu folgen und so spazierten sie in gemächlichem Tempo zum Garten.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Einen Moment lang schwiegen sie einander an. Ylaria versuchte, nicht zu breit zu lächeln, aber es gelang ihr nicht. Verian war ihr engster, bester Freund. Sie wollte ihr Glück so gern mit ihm teilen. Wollte es schon den ganzen Tag, seit er ihr das Frühstück gebracht hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie setzte sich zu Verian auf die Parkbank. Noch immer schien sie Daireans Berührungen auf ihrem Körper zu spüren, seine Arme, mit denen er sie in der ganzen Nacht gehalten hatte, seine Lippen auf den ihren, sein warmer Atem an ihrem Hals. Sie war ihm nicht einmal böse gewesen, als er sie kurz vor Morgengrauen mit einem letzten, hastigen Kuss geweckt und ihre Kammer so verlassen hatte, wie er sie auch betreten hatte – durch das Fenster.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich weiss nicht wirklich, ob ich fragen soll, Ylaria“, durchbrach Verian das Schweigen, das sich zwischen ihnen ausgebreitet hatte. Ylaria hatte es gar nicht wahrgenommen. „Oder ob ich darauf warten soll, dass du von dir aus erzählst.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ertappt blickte sie auf ihre Schuhspitzen. „Entschuldige, ich dachte... es war irgendwie nicht der richtige Augenblick.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]In vierzehn Tagen kann viel passieren, hm?“, gab Verian trocken zurück. Er wirkte angespannt, aber bereits jetzt schien er aus der starren Haltung zu fallen, die er offensichtlich darzustellen gewollt hatte.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich hätte es niemals gedacht“, nickte sie und blickte kurz zu ihm. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und nun? Wie soll's weitergehen?“, fragte er forsch. In seinen Augen glomm Sorge, registrierte Ylaria.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wie meinst du das?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Na, wie es mit euch weitergeht. Was passiert jetzt? Deinem Blick kann ich entnehmen, dass sich die Sache für dich nicht nach einer Nacht erledigt hat.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was? Woher?“ [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria“, erwiderte Verian sanfter und schüttelte tadelnd den Kopf. „Ich kenne dich nun schon so viele Jahre seit unserer ersten Vorlesung über Azeroths Leylinien und deren Spezifikation... Denkst du wirklich nicht, ich würde das nicht merken? Du strahlst wie ein mit Sonnenfruchtmarmelade gefülltes Gebäckmännchen.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria fasste sich erschrocken ins Gesicht. „Wirklich? So schlimm?“, murmelte sie.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Keine Sorge. Man konnte es als mitfühlende Freude an Brionna und Connells Hochzeit interpretieren. Niemand hat etwas anderes gedacht als ich.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria seufzte, halb erleichtert, halb beklommen. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich weiss nicht. Er ist heute Morgen gegangen, ohne etwas zu sagen. Ich war aber auch noch im Halbschlaf.“ [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean hatte den Kloss in ihrem Hals in der vergangenen Nacht aufzulösen vermocht. In diesem Moment aber spürte Ylaria ihn langsam wieder in ihrer Kehle hochsteigen. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was hat er gesagt?“, fragte Verian.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wir... irgendwie kam das Gespräch zuerst nicht richtig in Gang“, sagte Ylaria leise, blickte sich um. „Ich habe ihm unterstellt, er hätte mich nur benutzt... Und er hat... zugestimmt.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er hat was?“, unterbrach er sie empört.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Scht! Leise!“, fuhr sie ihn an, nur um dann mit leiser Stimme fortzufahren. „Aber das sei nur am Anfang gewesen. Er hätte es nicht ausgehalten, mich da liegen zu lassen. Und er hätte es auch nicht ausgehalten, dass ich genau das von ihm denke, was ich gerade gesagt hätte.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian seufzte und rieb sich die Stirn. „Ich bin echt nicht mehr sicher, ob das eine gute Idee war.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian, das darfst du nicht sagen. Es war meine Entscheidung.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Aber ich glaub', du bist dir gar nicht im Klaren darüber, was das heisst.“ Verian beugte sich etwas vor, stützte die Unterarme auf den Oberschenkeln und verschränkte die Finger ineinander. „Was denkst du denn? Selbst wenn er wiederkommen würde und es ihm nicht nur an einer Nacht mit dir gelegen wäre... Wie stellst du dir das denn vor? Habt ihr echt nich' darüber gesprochen? Ich werd' nichts sagen, das weisst du, aber jede Wache könnte euch erwischen, wenn er bei dir ist, jede Patrouille könnte ihn abfangen, wenn er versucht, zu dir zu gelangen... Bei der Sonne, Ylaria. Weisst du, wofür er sein Leben riskiert, und weisst du, wofür du es tust?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verians Sorge für den Spion erstaunte Ylaria, aber sie ging dem nicht weiter nach. „Was schlägst du vor?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was ich vorschlage? Weiss ich denn, was es mit euch zwei auf sich hat? Beim Licht... Ein Spion der Sin'dorei und eine gefangene Quel'dorei... Was hat mich nur geritten, dir diesen Brief zu geben.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Freundschaft“, murmelte sie leise. Dann straffte sie sich. „Wenn er wirklich nicht wiederkommt, war's das. Das halte ich schon aus.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und wenn er wiederkommt?“, warf Verian ein und blickte sie von der Seite her an.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dann... ich weiss nicht.“ Ylaria liess alle Luft aus ihren Lungen entweichen und schrumpfte etwas zusammen.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dass es für euch keinen Bund vor dem Licht geben kann, gesegnet von Maxima Gründorf und bejubelt von der vereinigten Allianz, muss ich dir ja wohl nicht erzählen, oder?“ Man hätte Verians Worte für Spott halten können, aber Ylaria kannte ihn gut genug. Er sprach die unbequemen Wahrheiten aus, die sie erfolgreich verdrängt hatte. Der Kloss in ihrem Hals wurde grösser.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian, bitte... Ich weiss doch auch nicht“, murmelte sie. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Entschuldige. Ich wollte dich nicht bedrängen. Ich mach' mir doch nur Sorgen um dich. Ihr riskiert zu viel.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Vermutlich wird er eh' nicht mehr wiederkommen“, knurrte sie. „Er hat nicht einmal gesagt, dass er mich liebt.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian blickte sie einen Moment lang schweigend an. „Wäre das nicht selbst in menschlichen Massstäben eine viel zu rasch erfolgte Beteuerung? Würdest du dich nicht in jedem anderen Falle fast schon schämen, wenn dir ein Elf nach 14 Tagen schon sagt, er liebe dich?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]In diesen Kriegszeiten… ist vieles möglich“, wiederholte Ylaria ihre eigenen Worte von vorhin, dieses Mal mit einem ironischen Unterton. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Verian richtete sich wieder auf und griff nach ihrer Hand, umfasste sie mit den eigenen. „Ylaria, bitte versprich mir, lass dir nicht wehtun. Vergiss nicht, wer er ist. Vergiss nicht, was er ist. Und überleg' dir gut, ob du ihm wirklich soviel... anvertrauen willst. Dich selbst. Dein Leben. Deine Zukunft. Überleg' dir, ob der Preis das Vergnügen wert ist.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria blickte zur Seite. Der Kloss war nun übermächtig, sie konnte nicht mehr antworten. < Diese Fragen stelle ich mir doch auch. Warum hast du mich nur daran, erinnert. Verian, oh Verian. Mein lieber Freund. Warum musst du die Stimme meines Gewissens sein? Warum konntest du damit nicht noch einen Tag warten? Ich habe mich so glücklich gefühlt heute Morgen.>, dachte sie.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie schluckte leer und sagte fast tonlos: „Natürlich werde ich mir das überlegen. Danke Verian, für deine Sorge. Ich weiss es zu schätzen.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]< Irgendwann... Aber im Moment könnte ich dir gerade den Arm brechen >, dachte sie weiter, entzog ihre Hand seinen Pranken und stand auf.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Bring mich zurück in meine 'Zelle'. Ich bin müde.“[/font]




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]XXXX[/font]


----------



## Acid_1 (8. Juni 2013)

Yippie, endlich wieder neues Futter! 

Hach ja, wie schön, wenn sich 2 liebende die ewige Treue schwören. *seufz* 

Mitten drin wirst du auch noch pathetisch. 

< Diese Fragen stelle ich mir doch auch. Warum hast du mich nur daran, erinnert. Verian, oh Verian. Mein lieber Freund. Warum musst du die Stimme meines Gewissens sein? Warum konntest du damit nicht noch einen Tag warten? Ich habe mich so glücklich gefühlt heute Morgen.>
Das Kapitel ist zusätzlich noch an Kitsch nicht zu überbieten, du kleine Romantikerin. 

Freu' mich auf die nächsten Teile.


----------



## Cheleste (9. Juli 2013)

Oooooooh, wie schön - es gehtn och weiter^^ 

Ich liebe diese Geschichte, dank dir Melian.

Gruß
cheleste


----------



## Melian (11. September 2013)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Das Kapitel ist zusätzlich noch an Kitsch nicht zu überbieten, du kleine Romantikerin.


Das muss sein. Ihr werdet schon noch merken, warum... Jetzt gibts auch gleich noch ein Kitschkapitelchen. Aber das wird eher eines der letzten sein.


----------



## Melian (11. September 2013)

[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Seine Finger strichen über ihre Hüfte, über ihren nackten Bauch. Ylaria war eingenickt, vor einer halben Stunde schon. Sie lag seitlich, ihm den Rücken zugewandt, ihr Kopf auf seinem Arm. Bevor sie eingenickt war, hatte sie ihn aufgefordert, sich eng an sie zu schmiegen. Dieser Aufforderung war er nur zu gern nachgekommen. Es fühlte sich gut an, sie in seiner Umarmung zu wissen. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Als er durch ihr Fenster geklettert kam, hatte sie nervös gelächelt. Dairean war klar, dass sie nicht erwartet hatte, er käme zurück. Er hatte es selber nicht erwartet. Den ganzen Tag lang hatte er es nicht erwartet. Er hatte gehofft, es wäre genug gewesen, sie für eine Nacht zu besuchen. Eine törichte Hoffnung, aber doch hatte sie am Tag vorgeherrscht. Die Stimme der Vernunft. Sie hatte ihn mit Eloira scherzen lassen, als sich diese von ihm verabschiedet hatte. Sie würde zum Turnierplatz weiterreisen, jetzt, wo man sie nicht mehr hier brauchte. Sie hatte zufrieden gewirkt. Die Stimme der Vernunft hatte ihn feilschen lassen, als er bei einem Ausstatter einen Preis für ein neues Hemd aushandelte. Sie hatte ihn grinsen lassen, als ein Blutelf am Nebentisch im Gasthaus einen Witz über Vereesa Windläufer erzählt hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Aber die Stimme der Vernunft hatte ihn nicht davon abgehalten, sich abends im Park beim Denkmal von Antonidas auf eine hölzerne Bank zu setzen. hatte ihn nicht davon abgehalten, in die Sterne über Dalaran zu schauen. Hatte ihn nicht davon abgehalten, mit schlafwandlerischer Sicherheit den Beutel mit Pulver hervorzuziehen, eine Prise zu schnupfen und den Abend abzuwarten.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Daireans Finger strichen sanft ihre Seite hoch bis zum Arm und liebkosten Ylarias Schulter. Er vergrub die Nase in ihrem Nacken, sog den Duft ihrer Haare in seine Nase. Auch jetzt noch, ein paar Stunden später, fühlte er sich berauscht und wunderbar. Er hätte nicht schlafen können, selbst wenn man ihm einen Hammer über den Schädel geschlagen hätte. War es die Distel, die ihn so fühlen liess, oder war es die Elfe in seinen Armen?[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ein wohliges Seufzen drang über Ylarias leicht geöffnete Lippen, und sie streckte den linken Arm etwas aus, legte ihn nach hinten auf seine Hüfte. „Schlaf ruhig“, murmelte er leise. „Es ist noch mitten in der Nacht.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er verkniff sich zu sagen, dass er noch nicht gehen musste. Er wollte nicht gehen, und schon gar nicht wollte er sie darauf hinweisen, dass er gehen musste. Er hatte ihr noch nicht gesagt, dass er nicht nur aus ihrem Zimmer gehen musste, sondern dass ihn Hathorel in weniger als drei Tagen fortschicken würde. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich will nicht schlafen“, murmelte Ylaria, während seine Finger ihren Weg zurück zu ihrer Hüfte suchten, über die warme, weiche Haut streichelten. „Das kann ich auch am .. Tag.“ Etwas ungeschickt drehte sie sich auf den Rücken. Einen Moment blieb sie so liegen, rieb sich die Augen, und drehte sich dann zu ihm, kuschelte sich an ihn. Eine Hand ruhte auf seiner Hüfte, die andere hatte sie auf seiner Brust zu einer leichten Faust geballt. Fast schon schüchtern wirkte sie, als sie zu ihm hoch blickte. Nur noch zwei Kerzen warfen ihr unruhiges, flackerndes Licht in die kleine Kammer. Sie würden bald ausgehen, da sie fast am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer angekommen waren.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean schmunzelte und küsste sie auf die Stirn. „Noch ist der Tag nicht angebrochen, Ylaria“, entgegnete er, und schloss die Augen wieder. Sie roch so gut.. Es war faszinierend, wie sehr ihn ihr Geruch fesseln konnte. Und das, obwohl er an manchen Tagen dachte, er rieche gar nichts mehr. Die Disteln waren manchmal einfach zu scharf. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ihre Finger lösten sich aus der lockeren geballten Haltung und begannen, über seine Brust zu streicheln. „Ich will nicht, dass es Tag wird“, murmelte sie leise. „Willst du, dass es Tag wird?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er blickte sie an, antwortete einen Moment nicht. „Nein“, erwiderte er. „Möchte ich nicht.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Warum?“, flüsterte sie. Es klang atemlos.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Seine Finger streichen über ihre Hüfte, dann legte er die freie Hand auf ihren Rücken, zog sie etwas näher zu sich. Er antwortete nicht, schloss die Augen wieder. Was sollte er sagen? Es klang alles lächerlich. Es klang alles seltsam. Alle Gedanken, die er hatte, alle Worte, die er sich überlegt hatte. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean spürte, wie das Blut in seinen Adern summte, wie sein Herz schneller in seinem Brustkorb pochte. Er war alles andere als schläfrig. Längst konnte es nicht mehr an der Distel liegen. Die Stimme der Vernunft redete ihm dies ein. Sein Magen, der ihm seit dem morgen die Nahrung verweigerte, und ihm stattdessen das Gefühl gab, er hätte ein Drachenfalkenjunges verschluckt, bewies ihm unaufdringlich das Gegenteil. Sie liess ihn so fühlen.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es machte ihm Angst. Er hatte es schon längst geahnt. Eine Nacht hatte ihn nicht davon kuriert. Eine Nacht hatte ihn nur noch abhängiger gemacht. Aber wollte er ihr das sagen? [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Erneut öffnete er die Augen, und schenkte ihr ein Lächeln. Seine Lippen fuhren von ihrer Stirn zu der Nasenwurzel, wo er sie ebenso sanft küsste. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Warum sagst du nichts?“, murmelte sie, klang unsicher.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]< Weil ich keine Worte finde >, hätte er am liebsten gesagt. Es entsprach wohl der Wahrheit. Was sollte er ihr sagen? Die elende Vernunft, die ihn den ganzen Tag hatte davon überzeugen wollen, dass er sie nicht wiedersehen wollte, hatte mit derselben Intensität auch eine andere Botschaft in seinen Geist geflüstert. Sie hatten keine Zukunft. Er setzte seines und ihr Leben aufs Spiel.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylarias Finger hörten auf, über seine Brust zu streicheln. Sie sagte nichts mehr, seufzte aber, als seine Lippen die Nase entlang fuhren, und er sie schliesslich küsste. Eine ganze Weile lang war dieser Kuss das einzige, woran beide dachten.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean seufzte leicht, als sie sich daraus löste, und ihn erneut anblickte.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich bin nicht so gut mit Worten“, beantwortete er schliesslich ihre vorhergehende Frage. [/font] 

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Das habe ich gestern schon gemerkt“, murmelte sie. „Sag einfach, was dir durch den Kopf schiesst. Was du möchtest.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was ich möchte?“ Dairean strich durch ihre Haare. Sein Blick haftete auf ihren Lippen die im ersterbenden Kerzenlicht feucht schimmerten. „Ich.. ich möchte dich hier raus holen, Ylaria“, sprach er schliesslich. Seine Worte überraschten ihn selber.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wie.. meinst du das?“ [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er konnte spüren, wie sie sich in seinen Armen leicht versteifte. Genau das hatte er befürchtet. Und doch sprach er weiter. Worte, die er zuvor kaum denken wollte, verliessen scheinbar eigenständig, ohne sein Zutun seinen Mund. „Ich möchte dich hier raus holen. Du bist hier eingesperrt. Und nur, weil du.. das getan hast, was du hättest tun sollen? Es ist meine Schuld, und.. ich möchte dich hier raus holen.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ihre Worte klangen wie ein Flüstern im Wind. „Und dann?“, fragte sie.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dann?.. Komm mit mir mit“, flüsterte er gegen ihre Lippen. „Komm mit mir mit. Weg aus dieser Stadt, die uns zu Feinden macht. Weg von diesen anderen Elfen, die uns zu Feinden machen. Ich möchte nicht dein Feind sein. Ich möchte für dich sein.. was auch immer du willst.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Aber ich bin eine .. Hochelfe“, murmelte sie gepresst.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du bist eine Elfe. Ich bin ein Elf. Was bedeutet schon die Bezeichnung Quel'dorei, Sin'dorei? Es sind nur Bezeichnungen. Bezeichnungen für ein Ding, für eine Idee. Bezeichnungen kann man wechseln, doch was darunter steckt, bleibt gleich“, antwortete er. Mit jedem Wort sprach er etwas schneller. „Würdest du eine Rose auf einmal nicht mehr Rose nennen, würde sie sich denn ändern? Nein – eine Rose bliebe eine Rose, selbst wenn du beschliesst, sie würde von nun an Veilchen heissen.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ylaria blickte ihn eine Weile an, einen Hauch der Verwirrung lag in ihrem Blick. „Ich bin eine Rose, die sich Veilchen nennt?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean lächelte. „Wir Elfen sind Rosen, die sich entweder Rosen oder Veilchen nennen. Wenn du es so willst.. Verzeih, diese Worte waren etwas seltsam.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und wohin willst du mich denn führen? Wenn du mich weg von hier führen willst? Und.. was wird aus mir werden?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]In deine Heimat, Ylaria. Quel'thalas. Begleite mich. Die Kinder der Sonne nehmen jedes Veilchen zurück, das beschliesst, sich fortan wieder Rose zu nennen.“ Daireans Finger strichen über ihren Rücken, er zeichnete kleine Kreise auf die weiche, warme Haut.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie versteifte sich etwas in seiner Umarmung, dann löste sie sich von ihm, liess sich zurück auf den Rücken fallen und legte eine Hand auf die Stirn. Ihr Blick richtete sich zur Decke der engen Kammer.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich kann doch nicht einfach.. Warum soll ich denn mit dir kommen? Meine Heimat ist nicht.. Nicht mehr Quel'thalas. Sturmwind ist meine Heimat. Wie sollte ich denn..? Ich müsste alles zurücklassen.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean seufzte. „Sturmwind ist nie die wahre Heimat einer Elfe.. Was würdest du denn zurücklassen müssen? Elfen, die dich hier verachten? Die denken, du wärst eine Spionin?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Würde ich ihnen nicht gerade Recht geben, wenn ich.. einfach abhaue?“ Sie drehte den Kopf zu ihm und betrachtete ihn. [/font] 

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Daireans Blick kam erneut auf ihren Lippen zu ruhen. Er verfluchte sich dafür, dass er seinen Wunsch geäussert hatte. Er fühlte sich viel zu wohlig-warm um zu diskutieren. Viel zu berauscht. Berauscht von ihr, berauscht von der Distel, etwas schwach, weil er kaum etwas gegessen hatte.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Kümmert es dich?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich weiss nicht“, murmelte sie, und blickte wieder zur Seite.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Seine Hand legte sich wie von allein auf ihren Bauch, begann, Kreise zu zeichnen. „Wir können nicht ewig so weitermachen.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Beim Licht“, entfuhr es ihr, „nicht du auch noch. Reicht es denn nicht, wenn Verian das heute Morgen schon sagte? Ich will doch nur..“ Sie brach ab.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was willst du?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Mit einem Ruck drehte sie sich wieder zu ihm und schmiegte sich an ihn, vergrub das Gesicht an seiner Brust. „Einen Moment lang.. nicht denken. Einen Moment lang geniessen. Einen Moment lang Wärme fühlen“, erwiderte sie. „Ich möchte nicht darüber nachdenken, dass wir soviel riskieren. Aber ich kann nicht.. damit aufhören zu denken. Und nun du auch noch..?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er schloss die Arme um sie. „Wir müssen darüber nachdenken. Nur dann.. wird es noch viele Momente geben, an denen du darüber nachdenken kannst.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie entspannte sich in seinen Armen, wurde wieder weich und anschmiegsam. Ein paar Atemzüge lang schwieg sie, ehe sie den Kopf hob und ihn anblickte.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Silbermond also, hm?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Dairean küsste sie.[/font]




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]XXXX[/font]


----------



## Melian (11. September 2013)

„[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Guten Morgen.“ Eine Tasse wurde vor Imenia auf dem rauen Holztisch abgestellt; sie hörte das Klappern von Besteck und einem Teller. Als sie aufblickte, erkannte sie, wer sich zu ihr in den Gemeinschaftsraum der Magierwachen gesellt hatte.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Melodir?“, fragte sie, ihre Stimme klang noch immer etwas belegt vom Schlaf. „Was führt dich hierher?“ Sie hob die Hand, um ihren Mund abzudecken, während sie gähnte. Es war zu früh, eindeutig zu früh. Nur der Gedanke, dass sie sich eigentlich sehr oft morgens so fühlte, beruhigte sie einigermassen. In einer halben Stunde würde sie sich besser fühlen. Imenia Feuerblüte war kein Morgenelf und die Expedition zehrte noch immer an ihren Kräften.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Arkanist Melodir Tyballin lächelte. „Guten Morgen auch dir, Imenia“, erwiderte er leise.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ja ja“, erwiderte sie, mit dem Mindestmass an Höflichkeit, nippte erneut an dem starken Kräutertee in ihrer eigenen Tasse. „Was machst du denn hier? Normalerweise lässt du dich hier doch nicht blicken“, fragte sie erneut und blickte ihren Vorgesetzten an. In den letzten Tagen, seit der unschönen Szene in Silbersangs Kammer, hatten sie fast jeden Tag miteinander zu tun gehabt. Sie brüteten in seinem Büro über einen Plan, das Relikt wieder zu erlangen, genossen gemeinsam ein Glas Wein. Auch die Abendmahlzeit hatten sie einmal miteinander eingenommen, doch nicht im Gemeinschaftsraum. Tyballin hatte die Mahlzeit in seinem Arbeitszimmer für beide servieren lassen. Dass er sich nun morgens zu ihr setzte, war neu – sie wusste nicht einmal, ob sie den Arkanisten überhaupt einmal in den Gemeinschaftsräumen gesehen hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin zuckte nur mit den Schultern und Imenia wurde plötzlich bewusst, dass sie ihre Haare noch nicht gekämmt hatte, nur mit einem Band zusammengebunden. Immerhin hatte sie ihre Schminke bereits aufgetragen. Vorsichtig fuhren ihre Finger über die Haare, um einzelne Haarsträhnen zu glätten, die sich aus dem Band möglicherweise gelöst hatten.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Mein Diener ist krank“, antwortete Melodir schliesslich und klang dabei ekelhaft gut gelaunt. „Aber ich wollte in Zukunft sowieso etwas mehr in diesen Räumen meine Mahlzeiten zu mir nehmen“, fügte er hinzu und biss in eine mit Marmelade bestrichene Scheibe dunkles Graubrot.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Warum?“, fragte Imenia erneut. Das entlockte dem Arkanisten ein Lächeln.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich bin beeindruckt davon, wie gut du deine Leute kennst. Früher habe ich das öfter gemacht, mich mit den.... Mich mit denen, über die ich den Befehl hatte, zusammengesetzt.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Imenias Mundwinkel zogen sich etwas nach oben. „Du meinst, mit denen, die unter dir dienen?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich wollte es nun nicht ganz so drastisch formulieren“, murmelte Tyballin. Jedes seiner bisher gesprochenen Worte war eher leise gewesen. Obwohl Imenia sich einen Tisch hinten in der Ecke des Raumes gesucht hatte und die allgemeine Lautstärke in dem Raum nicht gerade als leise zu bezeichnen war, legte Tyballin Wert darauf, dass seine Worte von niemandem ausser ihr gehört wurden.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie nahm einen weiteren Schluck vom Tee und betrachtete ihn dabei, wie er in eine weitere Scheibe geschmackloses Graubrot biss. „Wie kannst du das Zeug nur essen“, murmelte sie. „Vor allem morgens.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin schmunzelte. „Es ist sehr nahrhaft. Alles andere interessiert mich nicht gross. Essen ist eine reine Zeitvergeudung.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du klingst wie der Inbegriff eines Magiers. Manche von uns würden wohl auch Dreck essen, wenn er die entsprechenden Nährwerte hätte, hm?“, scherzte sie.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wenigstens esse ich etwas“, gab er schlagfertig zurück. Sein Schmunzeln verwandelte sich in ein leichtes Grinsen.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Erwischt“, erwiderte sie. „Morgens kann ich einfach nichts essen. Mir wird davon übel.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin trank einen Schluck Tee. „Du scheinst sowieso nicht besonders munter, hm? Wenngleich auch schon hübsch zurechtgemacht.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Imenia blickte in ihre eigene Teetasse, dann wieder zu ihm. Das Grinsen stand ihm noch immer auf dem Gesicht. Bildete sie sich das nur ein, oder neckte er sie? Vielleicht lag es daran, dass es noch früh am Morgen war, aber Imenia wurde aus dem Arkanisten immer weniger schlau. Früher hatten sie sich selten unterhalten. Befehlsempfängerin und Befehlsgeber, das waren sie gewesen. Nun schien sich so etwas wie eine Freundschaft zu entwickeln. Es war ihr bis zu dem einen Gespräch nach der Rückkehr auch nicht klar gewesen, wie gut er über sie unterrichtet war. Wie gut er sie zu kennen schien, wie gut er sie zu beurteilen vermochte, obwohl er sie nur oberflächlich kannte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]< Vielleicht macht das einen guten Befehlshaber aus >, dachte sie, während sie erneut am Tee nippte. < Ich kenn' das ja auch von mir. Ich muss auch ständig auswählen, wen ich für eine Aufgabe als geeignet betrachte.>[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin ass schweigend seine Graubrot-Marmelade-Schnitten weiter, während Imenia den Blick durch den Raum schweifen liess. Zwei Tische weiter sass Leireth Himmelsflamme allein am Tisch, während vier Magierwachen einen Tisch neben ihr sassen. Obwohl noch genügend Platz für Leireth gewesen wäre, hatte sie sich an einen anderen Tisch gesetzt. Oder war es gerade umgekehrt gewesen? Hatten sich die vier Magierwachen nicht zu ihr an den Tisch setzen wollen?[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Nachdenklich blickte Imenia in ihren Tee. Die Stimmung zwischen den Teilnehmern der gescheiterten Expedition konnte zurecht als gespannt benannt werden. Während Himmelswispern und Himmelsflamme sich offenbar so gut verstanden, dass sie ihm gestattete, ihr nahe zu sein, und sie wohl auch das Bett teilten, verteilte Himmelsflamme zu jeder Gelegenheit verbale Seitenhiebe gegen Silbersang. Die wiederum sass tagein-tagaus in ihrem Bett und langweilte sich, während sie ab und an von Himmelswispern getröstet wurde. Imenia hatte manchmal den Gedanken, dass dieser sich fühlen musste, als würden ihn zwei Seile in entgegengesetzte Richtungen ziehen. Aber bisher liess er sich von diesem Gewissenskonflikt nichts anmerken. Auch jetzt, als er den Gemeinschaftsraum betrat, sich seine Portion des morgendlichen Essens holte und Himmelsflamme ein Lächeln schenkte, als er sich zu ihr setzte, wirkte er wie die Ruhe selbst.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin waren ihre Blicke nicht entgangen. „Den sollten wir auch im Auge behalten. Ein sehr interessanter Charakter, findest du nicht?“, sprach er leise, und wischte einen Rest Marmelade, der an seinen Fingern haftete, an der Serviette ab, betupfte sich dann den Mund, geradeso, als hätte er soeben ein Dreigangmenü in einem teuren Gasthaus genossen.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Bisher ist er mir nicht gross aufgefallen“, gab Imenia ehrlich zu. „Er ist recht ruhig und steht eigentlich eher im Schatten... ich meine... stand im Schatten Silbersangs. Aber ich weiss, dass er ein sehr talentierter Illusionist ist. Auch seine Schilde sind nahezu undurchdringlich, wenn er es drauf anlegt. Dafür sollte man ihn nie in den Portalraum stellen.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich meine nicht seine magischen Fähigkeiten, meine Liebe“, erwiderte Melodir mit einem Lächeln. Das war nun schon das dritte Mal in den letzten paar Tagen, dass er sie so nannte. Imenia empfand die Bezeichnung als etwas herablassend, aber sie sagte nichts.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Was meinst du dann?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sein... Beziehungsgeflecht innerhalb dieser Gruppe. Und vor allem... zu Silbersang... Bisher haben wir nichts auffälliges bemerkt oder uns ist nichts auffälliges berichtet worden.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Du meinst, wir sollten ihn dazu benutzen, etwas aus ihr herauszubekommen? Das könnte schwer werden. Sie sind doch schon so lange befreundet.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Jeder lässt sich mit irgendetwas packen“, erwiderte Tyballin nur, trank den letzten Schluck aus der Tasse und richtete den Blick auf sie. „Ich meine, wir sollten...“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er kam nicht weit. Imenia hatte den Weg der Magierwache, die ein paar Atemzüge zuvor den Gemeinschaftsraum betreten hatte, bereits beobachtet. Als sie sich dem Tisch der beiden näherte, hob sie einen Finger vor den Mund. Tyballin schwieg.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Arkanist Tyballin“, grüsste die Magierwache, und salutierte. „Melde mich zurück von der Nachtwache.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin nickte, liess sich nicht anmerken, wenn er irritiert sein sollte. „Seid gegrüsst, Wache Silberlanze. Müsst ihr mir berichten?“, erwiderte er. Im Gegensatz zu der Wache, die kurz und bündig, aber auch in einer ziemlichen Lautstärke sprach, wählte er seine Worte ziemlich leise.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es half nichts, die Wache sprach genauso laut weiter. „Ihr hattet darum gebeten, bei besonderen Vorkommnissen sofort informiert zu werden, Arkanist“, erwiderte Wache Silberlanze. „Habe euch in eurem Zimmer gesucht. Verzeiht, wenn ich euch beim Essen störe.“ Erst jetzt schien dem pflichtbewussten Elfen aufzufallen, dass er seinen Vorgesetzten in einem unpassenden Moment gestört hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Tyballin schenkte ihm ein nichtssagendes, höfliches Lächeln. „Das ist schon gut“, erwiderte er. „Ich bin sowieso fertig mit Essen. Kommt.“ Mit einem Wink deutete er Imenia aufzustehen. „Wir ziehen uns zurück in mein Arbeitszimmer und ihr könnt uns davon berichten.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Der Elf nickte. „Wie ihr befiehlt, Arkanist.“ Er drehte sich um, und ging mit strammen Schritten aus dem Gemeinschaftsraum. Tyballin folgte ihm und auch Imenia erhob sich von ihrer Bank. Wo Tyballin sein Geschirr einfach stehengelassen hatte, stellte sie ihre Teetasse wenigstens auf die Ablage für gebrauchtes Geschirr. Man musste es den Dienstboten nicht auch noch schwerer machen, als ihre Arbeit sowieso schon war.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Als sie den Raum durchquerte, um zur Tür zu gelangen, meinte sie, einen Blick auf sich zu spüren. Bei der Tür drehte sie sich kurz um. Leireth starrte sie an, die Augen etwas verengt, nur einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde lang. Kaum hatte sie bemerkt, dass ihre Vorgesetzte sie anblickte, lächelte sie ihr bekanntes, charmantes Lächeln.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Imenia spürte, wie sich ihre Nackenhaare aufrichteten und eine Gänsehaut ihren Oberkörper überzog. Seufzend schüttelte sie den Kopf, verliess den Gemeinschaftsraum und eilte zu Tyballins Arbeitszimmer. [/font] 




 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Magierwache Ratyel Silberlanze entfuhr ein tiefer Seufzer, als er nach einer halben Stunde endlich die Gemächer des Arkanisten verlassen konnte und seine Kammer betrat. Er sehnte sich danach, die mit warmen Stoffen gefütterte Lederrüstung loszuwerden, ebenso wie den schweren Waffengurt mit dem Einhänder, den er auf der Wache stets trug. Die Nacht war lang gewesen, es hatte sich nicht viel getan. Er hasste Nachtschichten. Was er noch mehr hasste, waren Einzel-Nachtschichten, wo man sich mit niemandem leise unterhalten konnte. Der Schlaf hatte ihn mehrmals fast übermannt.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Guten Morgen Ratyel“, erklang eine Stimme aus einer Ecke seiner Kammer. Ratyel fuhr erschrocken herum, dann glätteten sich seine Gesichtszüge etwas. „Leireth“, entfuhr es ihm. „Warum erschreckst du mich?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Die Elfe erhob sich, lächelte flüchtig. „Verzeih mir, ich wollte dich natürlich nicht erschrecken.“ Sie trat näher zu ihm und nahm ihm den Waffengurt aus den Fingern. „Aber ich war ja so neugierig.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ratyel schmunzelte. „Neugierig, soso?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Leireth legte ihm eine Hand auf die Brust und nickte. „Ich muss dich doch kaum an unsere Abmachung erinnern oder?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ratyels Schmunzeln verwandelte sich in ein Grinsen. „Du weisst noch nicht einmal, ob ich es erfüllen kann.“ Leireth blickte zu ihm hoch und zog einen leichten Schmollmund. Den Schmollmund, den er so dringend küssen wollte. Diese Elfe würde ihm noch den Verstand rauben, wenn sie so weitermachte. Er fuhr sich durch die schwarzen, kurz geschnittenen Haare.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Kannst du nicht? Schade... ich hatte doch so gehofft, du hättest... Neuigkeiten?“ Sie zog die Hand von seiner Brust und schickte sich an, sich abzuwenden.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Nein... Warte... das hab ich doch nur so gesagt!“ Er legte eine Hand auf ihre Schulter und wollte sie wieder zu sich drehen. „Bleib hier, bitte. Ich hab sogar... ziemlich wichtige Neuigkeiten.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Er wollte nicht, dass sie nun so einfach ging. Er wartete schon viel zu lange auf seine versprochene Belohnung. Vier Tage waren eine quälend lange Zeit für einen Elfen, der eine so verführerische Belohnung in Aussicht hatte.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ein zufriedenes Lächeln stahl sich auf Leireths Lippen. „Ah... Wunderbar... Also, warum warst du beim Arkanisten?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Krieg ich vorher nicht einmal einen Kuss?“, wagte er zu protestieren.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich belohne dich schon dafür, dass du mir sagst, was ich wissen will“, entgegnete sie kühl. „Aber ich gebe dir keine Kredite... Ich wäre ja... töricht?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ratyel seufzte. Leireth würde ihm nur geben, was sie ihm versprochen hatte, wenn er ihr lieferte, was sie hören wollte. Die Elfe war vor ein paar Tagen auf ihn zugekommen, als er das erste Mal in die Wachschicht vor Silbersangs Kammer hatte übernehmen müssen. Wie er im Gespräch erfahren hatte, war er ihr Ersatz. Ihr war es nicht mehr gestattet gewesen, Wache vor Silbersangs Quartier zu halten. Ratyel hatte sich ein paar Momente lang gefragt, warum dem so war. Als er ihren Vorschlag hörte, konnte er es sich fast erahnen. Die Elfe war besessen von Ylaria Silbersang, warum auch immer. „Also gut. Ich hab eigentlich nur Bericht erstattet, dass ich gedacht hab, in der Nacht Gerede in Silbersangs Kammer zu hören.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Gerede?“, unterbrach ihn Leireth. Ihr Lächeln verwandelte sich in ein leichtes Grinsen, und sie tippte sich auf die Unterlippe.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ja, eine männliche Stimme“, ergänzte er seine Aussage.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Und... warum hast du nicht nachgesehen?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ja, weil mir der Arkanist und Feuerblüte das halt verboten haben, das hab ich dir doch erzählt. Sie sagten, wenn so was passiere, solle ich es ihnen zuerst melden.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Leireth tippte sich erneut auf die Unterlippe und kippte die Hüfte leicht zur Seite, verlagerte das Gewicht auf den linken Fuss. Ratyel musste sich beherrschen, den Blick auf ihrem Gesicht zu belassen und nicht das Dekolletee anzustarren, dass sich nun besser seinem Blick darbot.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Es macht Sinn“, sagte sie schliesslich. „Es ist immerhin ein Spion. Die können sich geschickt bewegen. Da muss man vorsichtig sein.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Sie blickte ihn wieder an, legte eine Hand zurück auf seine Brust. „Wann werdet ihr zugreifen?“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Hä?“, blinzelte er und rieb sich die Stirn. „Ich meine... ich weiss nicht.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Wie, du weisst nicht?“, fauchte sie ihn an. „Beim Licht, was weisst du denn überhaupt? Muss ich dir alles aus der Nase ziehen?“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ratyel zog die Schultern etwas hoch. „Entschuldige... Ich bin halt etwas müde.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Leireth schnaubte. „Sprich schon.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Also... Tyballin sagte, dass sie noch nicht zugreifen wollen. Stattdessen wechselte er mit Feuerblüte ein paar Blicke. Sie hat genickt, und er hat mir schliesslich erklärt, ich müsse Stillschweigen behalten, es gehöre zu ihrem Plan, dass sie noch nicht zugreifen. Er sagte irgendwas davon, dass sie sich schon verraten würden.“[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Leireth tippte sich ein drittes Mal auf die Unterlippe. „Soso“, murmelte sie schliesslich. „Sie wollen noch abwarten... Bis dieses Geschwür den Silberbund noch mehr verseucht, vermutlich.“[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Davon weiss ich nichts, und davon will ich auch gar nichts wissen.. Ich riskiere schon meinen Kragen, wenn ich dir das alles erzähle“, antwortete Ratyel. Sein Blick hatte sich längst an ihrem Ausschnitt angeheftet. Ihn kümmerte es wirklich nicht, warum Ylaria Silbersang so von Interesse für Leireth war. Ihn kümmerte nur ihr Angebot. Informationen über alles, was sich hinter den verschlossenen Türen von Silbersangs Kammer abspielte. Im Gegensatz dazu würde sie ihm... Wie hatte sie es gesagt? < Dir mit meinem Mund ein besonderes Vergnügen schenken >, zuckten ihre Worte durch seinen Verstand.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Leireth entging dies wohl auch nicht. „Keine Sorge“, sagte sie, und legte auch die zweite Hand auf seine Brust, drückte ihn rückwärts, bis er mit den Knien beim Bett angekommen war.[/font]

 „[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ich belohne dich schon... Zieh deine Hose aus“, raunte sie, und leckte sich mit der Zungenspitze über die Lippen.[/font]

 [font="Calibri, sans-serif"]Ratyel gehorchte, ein seliges Grinsen auf den Lippen*.*[/font]

[font="Calibri, sans-serif"]*XXXX*[/font]


----------



## Acid_1 (12. September 2013)

Das Kapitel mit Ylaria und Dairean war sehr schön.

Aber Leireth... von Ylaria besessen und vom Hass zerfressen... (hey, das reimt sich ja sogar ) das kann doch nur böse enden. Ich bin wirklich gespannt.


----------



## Melian (12. September 2013)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Das Kapitel mit Ylaria und Dairean war sehr schön.
> 
> Aber Leireth... von Ylaria besessen und vom Hass zerfressen... (hey, das reimt sich ja sogar ) das kann doch nur böse enden. Ich bin wirklich gespannt.



Schönes Gedichtchen 
Ja, das stimmt schon. Leireth hat sich zu einer ziemlichen Bitch entwickelt. Hat mich selber überrascht.


----------

